# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > New to Ubuntu >  Firefox +1 Mega Thread

## lovinglinux

This thread was created to help users installing/troubleshooting the latest versions of Firefox and clarify what's going on with new releases.


*Why is Firefox being updated so frequently?*

Mozilla has implemented a new development model, similar to Google Chrome. This means new major versions releases of Firefox are being scheduled for every 6-12 weeks. Want to learn more or give your opinion about the new release model, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1818283

*Will older versions of Firefox still be updated?*

Firefox essentially has become a "rolling release", with new versions replacing the previous one entirely. Firefox 3.6.x reached end-of-life on April 24th 2012.

*Will these major versions be available through the official repositories?*

Firefox has been already updated to comply with the new fast release model and they should continue to update to new major versions once they are released.

*Is there a LTS version of Firefox?*

With the release of Firefox 10, Mozilla will start providing an ESR (Extended Support Release) version, that is equivalent to Ubuntu LTS.

For more information see:

https://wiki.mozilla.org/Enterprise/...pport:Proposal

http://www.tuxgarage.com/2012/02/ins...ntu-linux.html



*How can I get the most recent versions right now?*

You just need to do a regular update/upgrade to get the latest stable version. Usually, it takes a couple of days before a new version, just released by Mozilla, reaches the official Ubuntu repository. 

If you want to install Firefox beta, aurora or nightly versions, then you can use a ppa repository.

Below you can find the recommended ppa repositories from MozillaTeam, which is responsible for maintaining Firefox and other Mozilla products on Ubuntu. Don't use multiple PPA repositories. Pick the best for your needs.




> To upgrade to the latest beta version use the  _firefox-next_ ppa.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get upgrade
> sudo apt-get install firefox
> ...





> To upgrade to the latest aurora version use the _firefox-aurora_ ppa.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/firefox-aurora
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get upgrade
> sudo apt-get install firefox
> ...





> To upgrade to the latest versions undergoing security and stability tests use _ubuntu-mozilla-security_ ppa.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get upgrade
> sudo apt-get install firefox
> ...






> To install the latest nightly version use the _ubuntu-mozilla-daily_ ppa.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get install firefox-trunk
> ```
> ...


*Removal & Downgrade*




> My preferred method is to simply disable the ppa in Software Sources and reinstall firefox:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
> ```
> 
> Alternatively, you can use ppa-purge. To uninstall a ppa and revert to the default version, run the following commands, changing the second line according to the ppa chosen:
> ...



*Manual Installation*

Alternatively, you can download it from Mozilla, extract the archive to the /opt folder or somewhere in your /home directory. Keep in mind the version available from Firefox main site is for 32bit only. For more info and instructions on how to use this method see the installation tutorial on my web site.


*Add-ons*




> *UPDATE:* Starting with Firefox 10, add-ons are considered compatible by default, so you don't need any config change to make them work with beta, aurora or nightly versions. If you want to disable this behavior, enter *about:config*, search for *extensions.strictCompatibility* and double click it to set it to true.


Mozilla has recently implemented a new system to bump compatibility of add-ons, when a new major version reaches the beta testing phase. However, you need to perform an update check from the Add-ons Manager to get the compatibility patches. Keep in mind that only add-ons that do not have any incompatible code will be patched automatically. 

It is possible to bypass the extension compatibility check, in order to use incompatible add-ons. However, if you need such procedure to use add-ons with the latest stable or latest beta build of Firefox, then it means the add-on has incompatible code and probably won't work as expected or could even cause other problems. If you want to use it anyway, you can disable compatibility check with Add-on Compatibility Reporter.

Before turning off the compatibility check, verify if the add-on has new versions under review. After a developer updates an add-on, it needs to be reviewed by Mozilla editors before going public. This process takes about a week, but you can use new versions under review, if you trust the developer. You can do that by adding */versions/* to the add-on url on Mozilla site or clicking the *View all versions* link at the bottom of the add-on page. 

If you want to learn why add-ons sometimes break and why the new development model is actually beneficial for add-on compatibility, see this interesting article (Thanks to SilverWave for finding it). 

I have compiled a list of add-ons that might be useful for Firefox 4+ users. These add-ons modify Firefox gui or functionality in order enhance new features or regain old ones.


*Known Issues*

If you are experiencing difficulties starting Firefox or if it starts but is completely unusable, check if you have Bindwood extension installed and remove it.



```
sudo apt-get remove xul-ext-bindwood
```

This was an extension used to sync Firefox bookmarks using Ubuntu One cloud service, but it doesn't work anymore, since they removed such functionality from the service.



There seems to be issues with _firefox-globalmenu_, which can prevent Firefox from starting when using Unity or prevent tabs from being closed.

If you are experiencing such issues, start Firefox in safe mode and disable the "Global Menu Bar Integration" extension:



```
firefox -safe-mode
```

If that doesn't solve the problem, uninstall _firefox-globalmenu_:



```
sudo apt-get remove firefox-globalmenu
```

Restart Firefox.

This is not a definitive solution, but at least will allow to use Firefox with Unity until this problem with the global menu gets fixed.

If you are using Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid, then you need to install the _ubufox_ package. The package _ubufox_ is a dummy transitional package to the new _xul-ext-ubufox_. In theory, you don't actually need ubufox. However, on Lucid, _xul-ext-ubufox_ is still version 0.9.0, while ubufox is 0.9.1. So _xul-ext-ubufox_ doesn't work with Firefox 5, while ubufox does.https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...nglinux/firef/

----------


## scouser73

Already installed it, thanks.

----------


## ElSlunko

How will this ppa differ from the one mentioned above?

ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable

Oops just noticed you mentioned it.

----------


## RiceMonster

I've already been running the RC on Windows 7. I'm really impressed with this release, because I think they're heading in the exact direction they needed to go in.

----------


## jerenept

> I've already been running the RC on Windows 7. I'm really impressed with this release, because I think they're heading in the exact direction they needed to go in.


I've been running it for months now...... on Ubuntu and Windows 7.
It really is 9000x better than 3.6

----------


## Yudley

I want the ubuntu-modified firefox 4 (just the way 3.6.x updated through update manager is always the ubuntu-modified version not the original firefox)

and I want it to upgrade itself over my current firefox 3.6.15 ... i don't want side-by-side installation ... i already have enough browsers on my system (firefox, chrome, opera)

and I want it to do that through "proper channel" i.e., either alert me or offer the upgrade on "sudo apt-get update"

and I'm on lucid LTS

is it possible?

is it too much to ask?

----------


## ElSlunko

The firefox stable channel just got 4.0 for Maverick and about an hour ago for Lucid.

----------


## jerenept

> I want the ubuntu-modified firefox 4 (just the way 3.6.x updated through update manager is always the ubuntu-modified version not the original firefox)
> 
> and I want it to upgrade itself over my current firefox 3.6.15 ... i don't want side-by-side installation ... i already have enough browsers on my system (firefox, chrome, opera)
> 
> is it possible?


Firefox 4 integrates better with your themes now.  :Capital Razz: 

the FF stable PPA should get you the second request.

----------


## Lucradia

Just a difference comparison between Windows and Linux Firefox that I really REALLY don't like:

In windows, I can press the key-combination CTRL+L, and it will automatically select all of the address bar without having me to have the address bar open or visible. I've been using Firefox 4.0 in Linux via daily builds a while; but if I have the address bar not visible in linux, I get an open URL dialog box, rather than doing what windows does.

Please mozilla, add this nice feature windows has :<

----------


## neu5eeCh

> ... i don't want side-by-side installation ... i already have enough browsers on my system (firefox, chrome, opera)


I, on the other hand, *want* side by side installations.

How do I run two versions of FF without mucking up my system? For instance, my understanding is that if I enable both the Mozilla stable and "daily build" PPAs, the package manager will always overwrite FF with the latest version?

Is there a way to run both stable and "latest build"?

----------


## Yudley

okay I did this:



```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get upgrade
```

and it upgraded to firefox 4 but I guess without the ubuntu firefox extensions

I hope I did the right thing

----------


## Objekt

So there's now a native 64-bit version of Firefox, right?  Not having a regular, stable 64-bit version of Firefox - and the associated annoyances with getting plugins to work because of that - is one reason I opted for 32-bit Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, even though my hardware can do 64-bit.  It just wasn't worth the hassles.

----------


## nilarimogard

The initial post should be updated to use the firefox-stable PPA because that PPA just got Firefox 4 stable for both Ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10 and using Firefox-next will get you the next alpha soon. See here.

----------


## yesrno

Working like a charm here  :Smile: 
Really happy with it. Great improvements compared to 3.6.

----------


## ElSlunko

Firefox Profile Manager popped up for me on the first run. Nice.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I want the ubuntu-modified firefox 4 (just the way 3.6.x updated through update manager is always the ubuntu-modified version not the original firefox)
> 
> and I want it to upgrade itself over my current firefox 3.6.15 ... i don't want side-by-side installation ... i already have enough browsers on my system (firefox, chrome, opera)
> 
> and I want it to do that through "proper channel" i.e., either alert me or offer the upgrade on "sudo apt-get update"
> 
> and I'm on lucid LTS
> 
> is it possible?
> ...


I just updated the first post. Use firefox-stable ppa.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I, on the other hand, *want* side by side installations.
> 
> How do I run two versions of FF without mucking up my system? For instance, my understanding is that if I enable both the Mozilla stable and "daily build" PPAs, the package manager will always overwrite FF with the latest version?
> 
> Is there a way to run both stable and "latest build"?


Use the firefox-next ppa.

----------


## lovinglinux

> The initial post should be updated to use the firefox-stable PPA because that PPA just got Firefox 4 stable for both Ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10 and using Firefox-next will get you the next alpha soon. See here.


I just got home and updated the first post accordingly. The mozillateam is working really fast. Kudos!

----------


## chrisccoulson

> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/new/
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get install firefox-4.0
> ```
> 
> ...


No, this is wrong. We have a profile migrator that handles this semi-automatically for people that have used firefox-next

----------


## lovinglinux

> So there's now a native 64-bit version of Firefox, right?  Not having a regular, stable 64-bit version of Firefox - and the associated annoyances with getting plugins to work because of that - is one reason I opted for 32-bit Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, even though my hardware can do 64-bit.  It just wasn't worth the hassles.


The 64bit is available via PPA and official repositories, but Mozilla doesn't release a 64bit version officially. When you go to Firefox main page for download, you can get only the 32bit. So, 64bit users should use the PPA or download from the nightly ftp directory on Mozilla.

----------


## Welly Wu

I carefully followed the directions earlier and I added the mozillateam PPA to my Ubuntu Software Center Software Sources. I did the sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and it installed the newest version of Mozilla Firefox 4. Adobe Flash videos play perfectly as well. I am happy to have the best web browser on the market today. It is really feature rich and fast.

----------


## lovinglinux

> No, this is wrong. We have a profile migrator that handles this semi-automatically for people that have used firefox-next


Could you please explain exactly what it does? I removed the info from the first post.

----------


## dh04000

OH Firefox! How I missed you! Welcome back my friend!  :Smile:

----------


## Aquix

This is awesome. I wanted chrome speed but can't stand having google on my computer and Now I have it.

I love it so much that I can deal with no noscript and the annoying popup statusbar thing.

----------


## kabloink

So far it seems much faster than the old version.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I love it so much that I can deal with no noscript and the annoying popup statusbar thing.


NoScript works with Firefox 4.

----------


## Spice Weasel

> NoScript works with Firefox 4.


And there is an addon called Status-4-Ever that restores the old statusbar.

----------


## Linye

Installed from the ppa. I'm gonna use it for a few days to see if its worthy of taking Chrome out from my default browser.

----------


## lovinglinux

> So far it seems much faster than the old version.


Yes, it is. If you benchmark both versions with Peacekeeper you will see the difference.

I develop an extension that has some heavy javascript and it is a little bit slow in Firefox 3.6, but works lightning fast on Firefox 4.

----------


## vuarnet

nice! i'm downloading it now  :Smile:  thanks!

----------


## lovinglinux

> And there is an addon called Status-4-Ever that restores the old statusbar.


Status-4-Evar is great. You can even customize the address bar with it.

----------


## Aquix

> And there is an addon called Status-4-Ever that restores the old statusbar.


Sounds good. I'll try it.




> NoScript works with Firefox 4.


It does. I had to remove the old one and install it from the addon site.

----------


## GabrielYYZ

i love it, all the firefox goodness i've come to know and love, now with more speed and more muscle.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Aquix

I give it   :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:  

Absolutely great.

----------


## Random_Dude

Finally!
So far so good. Looks really nice and I have more screen space with the new layout.
Also, I can use html5 now.

Cheers  :Cool:

----------


## el_koraco

been using the dailies for about a month now. glad to have the good old icon in the window list. the team really did a great job.

----------


## sdewittofm

I don't know if anyone else has experienced this problem, but I had to manually install the adobe flash 64x plugin.  Download it from http://download.macromedia.com/pub/l..._111710.tar.gz .  Then just extract it and copy it to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins

----------


## lovinglinux

> I don't know if anyone else has experienced this problem, but I had to manually install the adobe flash 64x plugin.  Download it from http://download.macromedia.com/pub/l..._111710.tar.gz .  Then just extract it and copy it to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins


Get Flash-Aid extension: http://www.webgapps.org/addons/flash-aid

----------


## Ichtyandr

Guys could you get spellcheck working?

----------


## ssam

prettiest live download stats
http://glow.mozilla.org/

----------


## lovinglinux

> prettiest live download stats
> http://glow.mozilla.org/


Cool.

----------


## Objekt

> Get Flash-Aid extension: http://www.webgapps.org/addons/flash-aid


I guess someone else got tired of conflicts caused by Firefox being 32-bit on a 64-bit version of Ubuntu.  Someone with the know-how to write an extension!

This is welcome news.  I'd still like to know when we're going to get 64-bit regular builds of Firefox.  Wasn't it supposed to happen with Firefox 4.0?

----------


## lovinglinux

> I guess someone else got tired of conflicts caused by Firefox being 32-bit on a 64-bit version of Ubuntu.  Someone with the know-how to write an extension!


Yes, me  :Smile: 

However, I am using 32bit now. I have developed the extension mainly because of the enormous amount of threads asking for help with flash. 

I also develop FlashVideoReplacer  :Smile: 

http://www.webgapps.org/addons/flashvideoreplacer

----------


## Objekt

Thanks!  You are a gentleman and a scholar.

The nuisance of figuring out Flash was one reason I installed the 32-bit version of Ubuntu 10.04, even though my hardware is 64-bit capable.

Also, there wasn't any real benefit to running x64 Ubuntu, as far as I knew.  Still not aware that there's any big performance difference for anything I do (web, watch videos, a little gaming).

----------


## nrundy

I noticed Chrome only maintains one version--the latest version. But Firefox has three different versions active now? Why not just maintain the most up to date version like Chrome?

----------


## lithopsian

For the same reason that Ubuntu maintains multiple versions.  Not everyone wants the hassle and risk of upgrading to a whole new release as soon as it is released, but they still want to receive security and critical bugfix updates.

I don't know what three versions you are seeing but Mozilla currently supports 3.6 (currently 3.6.15) and 4.0 (as of today).  3.5 users are in the process of being "encouraged" to 3.6 and support ended last summer.  The current position is that 3.6 will continue to be supported "for a short amount of time".

For what it's worth, Chrome has at least 3 versions on the go all the time but only one of them described as "stable".

----------


## LowSky

> Thanks!  You are a gentleman and a scholar.
> 
> The nuisance of figuring out Flash was one reason I installed the 32-bit version of Ubuntu 10.04, even though my hardware is 64-bit capable.
> 
> Also, there wasn't any real benefit to running x64 Ubuntu, as far as I knew.  Still not aware that there's any big performance difference for anything I do (web, watch videos, a little gaming).


natively use more than 3.5GB of RAM

anyone else like FF4"s look on Windows better than the version Linux users got. This is one time I dont want GTK

----------


## lovinglinux

> anyone else like FF4"s look on Windows better than the version Linux users got. This is one time I dont want GTK


Yes, it looks a lot better.

----------


## nmaster

Hey all,

I just installed FF4 from the ppa and I love it.  I was previously using Chrome because of the pdf viewer, but mozplugger with evince seems solid.

I do have one issue though.  I install adblock plus, restart, and then it is not there!  The site (https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir.../adblock-plus/) says that it should work with FF4.

----------


## sammiev

No troubles here, did you set FF for 3rd party add-ons? GL  :Smile:

----------


## nrundy

At my work Windows is used and Firefox 4 was installed today. The Tabs cover up the titlebar like in Google Chrome. Tabs aren't covering up the titlebar in ubuntu. Wats going on?

----------


## WorMzy

I can confirm that it's working for me, so the site isn't lying to you. I'm using my old Fx 3.6 profile, and adblock's still installed from that (v1.3.3).

Which version are you trying to install? Are you using a new profile, or an old profile?

----------


## uRock

Thanks be to lovinglinux for this fine info.

I have renamed this as the Firefox 4 Mega Thread, moved it to the General Help section and made it sticky.

Thanks,
uRock

----------


## SoFl W

When you say it isn't there, are you saying it was removed from the add ons list or just removed from the interface?

I installed FF4 my windows/tri-boot machine just to fool around with it.  I like the tabs above the browser, not above the address bar.  I tab switch more that play with the address bar.  Feh on four.  (Unless there is a place to config where you want it)

----------


## lovinglinux

Uninstall NoScript, then install the newest version.

Firefox 4 no longer extracts the extension xpi file prior to installation. It loads the extension directly from the xpi. So perhaps you experiencing issues with the old extracted folder in your old profile. Not sure tho.

----------


## Frogs Hair

Though there are stable and development releases it is the users choice weather to install or not. Development releases are needed for testing what are to become the next updates in the stable release.

----------


## SoFl W

Is there a way to move the tabs above the browser window instead of above the address bar?  I tab switch more that type something in the address bar.  I am still using 3.6.15 on this machine, I just tested it quickly on a Windows machine.

----------


## nrundy

> anyone else like FF4"s look on Windows better than the version Linux users got. This is one time I dont want GTK


Yeah. I was bummed when I saw GTK firefox. Windows looks a lot better. Plus the TABS cover up the Titlebar in Windows but so far not on my Linux box :*(

----------


## frostwyrm333

The problem is that title bar are controlled by window managers so IMO you can't get rid of it from the program itself. I am looking for a solution too.

----------


## lithopsian

By "not there", do you mean it isn't in the list of installed extensions?  Or you just don't see an icon in the bottom right corner?  Do you even have a bottom right corner any more?

----------


## nrundy

So the window manager in Windows is what's allowing Firefox to do it? Or did Mozilla design Firefox-Windows to do it but not Firefox-Linux?

----------


## lovinglinux

> The problem is that title bar are controlled by window managers so IMO you can't get rid of it from the program itself. I am looking for a solution too.


As far as I know, there isn't a solution. However I haven't researched about this in a long time. Last time I read something about it, I guess the problem was something to do with Linux having multiple window managers. There was also a lot of trouble trying to implement the new Firefox menu too.

Possible solution at: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/firef...-bar-like.html

For the record, I haven't tried that and to be honest, didn't have patience to read all the stuff. I am using KDE anyways.

----------


## lovinglinux

Edited

----------


## lovinglinux

> Thanks be to lovinglinux for this fine info.
> 
> I have renamed this as the Firefox 4 Mega Thread, moved it to the General Help section and made it sticky.
> 
> Thanks,
> uRock


Thanks, uRock!




> Is there a way to move the tabs above the browser window instead of above the address bar?  I tab switch more that type something in the address bar.  I am still using 3.6.15 on this machine, I just tested it quickly on a Windows machine.


Try this: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/firef...-bar-like.html

For the record, I haven't tried that and to be honest, didn't have patience to read all the stuff. I am using KDE anyways.

----------


## WorMzy

> When you say it isn't there, are you saying it was removed from the add ons list or just removed from the interface?
> 
> I installed FF4 my windows/tri-boot machine just to fool around with it.  I like the tabs above the browser, not above the address bar.  I tab switch more that play with the address bar.  Feh on four.  (Unless there is a place to config where you want it)


Yeah, you can just right-click the address bar and choose to have the tab bar displayed in it's old position.

----------


## uRock

3 threads merged with the FF4 Mega Thread.

----------


## lithopsian

Work in progress.  Mozilla want this to happen but as described it is not easy in Linux.  You can work around it but it isn't trivial.  This addon should do it for you but you might not be entirely happy with the appearance.  You might want to try some CSS tweaks, such as described on this page.

----------


## nrundy

> Work in progress.  Mozilla want this to happen but as described it is not easy in Linux.  You can work around it but it isn't trivial.  This addon should do it for you but you might not be entirely happy with the appearance.  You might want to try some CSS tweaks, such as described on this page.


so maybe it will happen in the near future?

----------


## lovinglinux

> so maybe it will happen in the near future?


I have been reading phrases like that since the early betas.  :Sad:

----------


## nrundy

so it has to do with X windows? When ubuntu moves to Wayland, will this make it easier for Firefox?

----------


## nrundy

Will Unity use GTK icons/theme or will Unity be implementing its own version?

----------


## lovinglinux

> so it has to do with X windows? When ubuntu moves to Wayland, will this make it easier for Firefox?


I have no idea. But if I would guess, I would say no. I don't know much about that stuff, but I think it depends more on the window manager and window decorator than the display server backend.

----------


## nmaster

> By "not there", do you mean it isn't in the list of installed extensions?  Or you just don't see an icon in the bottom right corner?  Do you even have a bottom right corner any more?


its not listed as an installed extension.  there is also no icon in the bottom right corner.

EDIT: I just rm'd the profile and reinstalled.  everything is right as rain  :Smile:

----------


## lovinglinux

> its not listed as an installed extension.  there is also no icon in the bottom right corner.


Open ~/.mozilla/firefox/extensions and delete the folder named *{73a6fe31-595d-460b-a920-fcc0f8843232}*. Delete the file *NoScriptSTS.db* from ~/.mozilla/firefox/. Then type *about:config* in the address bar, then type* noscript.version* in the filter. Right-click over the selected result and choose the "Reset" option. Restart Firefox, install the latest NoScript version and restart again. If that doesn't solve the problem, then start Firefox in safe mode:



```
firefox -safe-mode
```

Select the option to disable all add-ons and restart. Install NoScript and restart. If it works, then you have a third-party extension messing with the installation process.

----------


## SoFl W

Found the solution to the tabs over everything/tabs over browser problem.  Right click above the browswer and select or de-select  "tabs on top"

----------


## ester4

why do the icons (eg HOME) look different in Firefox on Linux? Like in Windows the HOME is a dark outline. In Ubuntu its colorful. Is this a setting I can change? What exactly is causing this difference?

----------


## adduds

I'm having this problem...

I wanted to use ff4 before its official release so i added the daily ppa now that the finals here i don't minefield and namorka both i wanna nuke 3.6 off and just have minefield...

or do i have to uninstall all of firefox everything and re-install? i removed and purge ff-4.0 re-installed and it keeps all my extensions browser info history...

what am i doing wrong > :Sad: 

is it bad to run the daily build?

why is it called minefield in the applications menu?

I have like 4 firefox folders in /etc/usr/lib/

firefox firefox-4.0-4.0b13pre firefox-4.0-addons firefox-addons

----------


## lovinglinux

> why do the icons (eg HOME) look different in Firefox on Linux? Like in Windows the HOME is a dark outline. In Ubuntu its colorful. Is this a setting I can change? What exactly is causing this difference?


Because Firefox follows your Ubuntu theme.

You can  get a different Firefox theme.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/themes/




> I'm having this problem...
> 
> I wanted to use ff4 before its official release so i added the daily ppa now that the finals here i don't minefield and namorka both i wanna nuke 3.6 off and just have minefield...
> 
> or do i have to uninstall all of firefox everything and re-install? i removed and purge ff-4.0 re-installed and it keeps all my extensions browser info history...
> 
> what am i doing wrong >
> 
> is it bad to run the daily build?
> ...


Remove both with:



```
sudo apt-get purge firefox
sudo apt-get purge firefox-4.0
```

Make sure to disable or remove the ubuntu-mozilla-daily ppa from your sources.

Then install Firefox from stable ppa.



```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install firefox
```

----------


## adduds

> Because Firefox follows your Ubuntu theme.
> 
> You can  get a different Firefox theme.
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/themes/
> 
> 
> 
> Remove both with:
> ...


thanks berry much that's exactly what i ended up doing along with deleting my .mozilla folder in home 

you've been busy mate tonite  :Capital Razz:

----------


## bug67

So how do I go about reverting to FF 3.6?  I'm not liking 4 at all.

*EDIT*:

Never mind.  I figured it out.

----------


## zaivala

> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/new/
> 
> *So, how can I get it?*
> 
> ...
> 
> There is also _firefox-next_ ppa, which updates with alphas, betas and release candidates. This ppa installs the latest Firefox side-by-side with your default version:
> 
> 
> ...


OK. I did this. It installed Firefox 4. I think. It still loads Firefox 3.6. Do I need to purge 3.6?  How do I get 4 to show up?

----------


## HughJarse

"The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.  GPG error: http://deb.opera.com stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A2019EA84E7532C8"

No working...

----------


## Dutch70

The first one to replace Firefox 3.6 worked great!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## UnknownDiety

Rebooting got FF4 to start up  :Capital Razz: 

Yay!

Wonder why Mozilla doesn't provide a Update Menu/Button in Ubuntu Firefox though lol

----------


## Another Monkey

Just used the PPA to upgrade to FF 4.0 after getting it installed on Win7.
On Windows FF4 look really slick, tabs on the window bar, the FF button etc.  Slimmed dow, fast and more real estate.
Unfortunately FF4 on Ubuntu doesn't have any of this, you still have the window bar, then the menus, then tabs and then menus (although you can swap tabs and menus).  It just looks so much more clunky compare to the stream-lined Windows interface.
Maybe this is caused by a limitation in Gnome2/GTK than will go when Gnome3 lands?  I'm not sure.  And perhaps this has been discussed already by the Mozilla team and I just haven't read about it.
All in all though, FF4 is looking good - just got to wait for a few AddOns to update (e.g. Siphon for syncing AddOns...) and then it will be perfect.

----------


## lovinglinux

> OK. I did this. It installed Firefox 4. I think. It still loads Firefox 3.6. Do I need to purge 3.6?  How do I get 4 to show up?


Since you installed Firefox side-by-side with 3.6, look in the Internet menu for a blue globe that says "Mozilla Developer Preview Web Browser".

If you want to completely replace Firefox 3.6, then you should use the firefox-stable ppa, instead of the firefox-next.

----------


## hangfire

Any word on a Firefox 4 build for 8.04LTS? It is still supported, after all... 

Will it be in the Ubuntu repo's, or will I have to add a PPA?

PS: Thanks for LovingLinux for all his Firefox support, he's helped me several times in the past, directly and indirectly.

PPS: Re-reading your first post, I guess as long as 3.6 is supported by Mozilla, 4 won't be in the main Hardy repo's, which takes 8.04LTS out beyond its desktop support lifetime (not server, but that doesn't count here). So... that leaves PPA's.

----------


## leviathan8

I really can't stand one thing about Firefox4. Whenever I press middle mouse button somewhere in a page, it throws me to the homepage... is there a way to disable this?

EDIT: I was wrong. This actually happens when you double click the url bar to type in a new address, and it copies the link to clipboard. After that, issuing middle mouse click, it throws me to the page I have in the clipboard. Not nice.

----------


## lovinglinux

> PS: Thanks for LovingLinux for all his Firefox support, he's helped me several times in the past, directly and indirectly.


You are welcome.




> PPS: Re-reading your first post, I guess as long as 3.6 is supported by Mozilla, 4 won't be in the main Hardy repo's, which takes 8.04LTS out beyond its desktop support lifetime (not server, but that doesn't count here). So... that leaves PPA's.


Yes. When Mozilla stopped supporting Firefox 3.0, they updated all supported Ubuntu versions to Firefox 3.6. So when Firefox 3.6 reaches end-of-life we could see FF 4 in the repos. Until then, PPA is the solution.




> EDIT: I was wrong. This actually happens when you double click the url bar to type in a new address, and it copies the link to clipboard. After that, issuing middle mouse click, it throws me to the page I have in the clipboard. Not nice.


That doesn't happen to me. Try to create a clean Firefox profile. If it works, then you could delete the prefs file from your real profile.

----------


## ieee488

Got FF4 installed on my laptop at home.

Is there any way to change the right-click menu for a link?

In FF 3.6, Open Link in New Window is first, then Open Link in New Tab.
In FF 4, they are reversed, so I keep getting a new window.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Got FF4 installed on my laptop at home.
> 
> Is there any way to change the right-click menu for a link?
> 
> In FF 3.6, Open Link in New Window is first, then Open Link in New Tab.
> In FF 4, they are reversed, so I keep getting a new window.


You can change the order of the context menu using Menu Editor extension:

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...n/menu-editor/

----------


## hangfire

This is the only PPA for Firefox 4 I've found for 8.04, the daily builds. Not the most stable. What I do with daily, when I'm forced to use them, is keep updating until I get a stable version, and then stop updating until the next minor release.

https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozill...s_filter=hardy

----------


## lovinglinux

> This is the only PPA for Firefox 4 I've found for 8.04, the daily builds. Not the most stable. What I do with daily, when I'm forced to use them, is keep updating until I get a stable version, and then stop updating until the next minor release.
> 
> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozill...s_filter=hardy


Why don't you download from Mozilla and install it manually?

----------


## leviathan8

> That doesn't happen to me. Try to create a clean Firefox profile. If it works, then you could delete the prefs file from your real profile.


I made a clean profile and it still behaves so...

----------


## lovinglinux

> I made a clean profile and it still behaves so...


Perhaps is a Gnome issue, because I use KDE. Try to disable the Ubufox extension and see if that helps.

----------


## frostwyrm333

I found a "solution" to the titlebar problem. In firefox, you grab the windows with alt, a move it a little bit up. And that's about it. :Popcorn:

----------


## pqwoerituytrueiwoq

> Alternatively, you can download it from Mozilla, extract the archive to  the /opt folder or somewhere in your /home directory. Keep in mind the  version available from Firefox main site is for 32bit only. For more  info and instructions on how to use this method visit:


There are 64 bit copies for linux on mozilla's ftp server i have a script to install that version here

----------


## nrundy

lovinglinux, do I need to add the signing key for Firefox 4? How can I verify that it is installed on my box?

----------


## pqwoerituytrueiwoq

> lovinglinux, do I need to add the signing key for Firefox 4? How can I verify that it is installed on my box?


the command _sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable_ should add the key automatically
_help -> about_ in firefox
or did you want to verify the source ?


```
gnome:
gksu software-properties-gtk
kde:
software-properties-kde
```

----------


## nrundy

shouldn't the key show up in the Update Manager settings  = Authentication

----------


## nrundy

lovinglinux:  flash-aid doesn't seem to work since it updated to 2.05. Nothing ever shows in the Script Previeew tab. Hitting refres, TEST, EXECute seems to do nothing. Before execute would always start a script running in the window.

I tried uninstalling and reinstalling but its still the same. do you know a fix?

----------


## nrundy

i JUST TRIED fetching the signing key manually, this is what I get everytime:

gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect to host
gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
gpg: Total number processed: 0

----------


## hangfire

> Why don't you download from Mozilla and install it manually?


Installation has to be done proactively as sudo/root for each update for each system. That might be fine for a single personal system of an expert user.

With a PPA, users are reminded to update, follow the usual menus, and don't need special sudo permissions or procedures. They don't get frustrated being asked to update and then having it fail (FF update never tries to invoke sudo).

I try to keep my personal system the same as my supported systems (at work and family) so that I run into problems before, or at the same time, as the other users.

----------


## leviathan8

> Perhaps is a Gnome issue, because I use KDE. Try to disable the Ubufox extension and see if that helps.


What's funny is that ubufox is incompatible and therefor disabled.

----------


## Arex Bawrin

Right now Firefox 4 looks like this on my computer:
http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.p...1&d=1300897245

I want it to look like the Windows version - see below -(ie the back/forward buttons, the firefox button on the top left, the tab colors, and the button to the right of the search bar). Any help would be much appreciated :Smile: 

http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.p...1&d=1300897414

----------


## ivanovnegro

Are you serious?  :Razz: 
That could be difficult. Maybe you should try to see if there are themes available for Firefox to look like Win7. I know this also exists for Mac OS X like Firefox.

----------


## Dutch70

Not sure exactly what you want to change, but you can use the same theme. You can find them by going to tools>add-ons>get add-ons.

 You can also use firefox4 customizations to move your "home' symbol & other things around. 

To remove the menu bar, just click >view>toolbars & uncheck "menu bar"

Here is what mine looks like right now.

----------


## Dngrsone

Silly questions time:

Is there a 64-bit version that will run well on Ubuntu 10.4 AMD-64?

I have three different profiles running several different combinations of add-ons.  What are the odds my add-ons will be supported in FF4?

Does FF4 choke on a large number of tabs opening at the same time (like 124 tabs)?  The reason I ask is I have one profile that uses My Morning Coffee add-on an some days I hit the button and that's how many tabs open.  The FF 3.6.15 I am running right now takes issue with that at times.

Will I be able to use my existing profiles or will I have to rebuild them with the new version?

Thanks for your time and patience.

----------


## tordeu

I don't know if it changed in Firefox 4, but in Firefox 3 you would do this:


Click on Tools > Add-OnsSelect "Themes"Click on "Get Themes" at the BottomInterestingly "Get Themes" will not take you to the "themes", but to the "Personas". To get to the themes, like at the left side. Under the heading "Like Personas?" click on "Explore Firefox Themes". There you can get Themes for Firefox which will change how it looks.
Please don't get me started on why "Get Themes" sends you to "Personas" or why the link to finally get to the themes is under a "Like Personas?" Apparently the guy who knows about usability was sick the day this got set up  :Wink: 

But I hope that this is what you are looking for.

----------


## pqwoerituytrueiwoq

> Installation has to be done proactively as sudo/root for each update for each system. That might be fine for a single personal system of an expert user.
> 
> With a PPA, users are reminded to update, follow the usual menus, and don't need special sudo permissions or procedures. They don't get frustrated being asked to update and then having it fail (FF update never tries to invoke sudo).
> 
> I try to keep my personal system the same as my supported systems (at work and family) so that I run into problems before, or at the same time, as the other users.


alter the permissions to the installed location so that everyone can access it _chmod -R 666_ i believe it will auto-update silently if the user has write permissions to the install directory




> What's funny is that ubufox is incompatible and therefor disabled.


there is a update for that in the ppa



> i JUST TRIED fetching the signing key manually, this is what I get everytime:
> 
> gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect to host
> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
> gpg: Total number processed: 0


https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+...firefox-stable the key is there

----------


## beringse

Thanks for posting this thread, FF4 is now my pref browser.

----------


## Jerry N

Actually I prefer your Firefox 4 picture for Ubuntu over my Firefox 4 in Windows.  To each his own, I guess.

Jerry

Edit:  Stupid me - I have been using Firefox for years and didn't even know I could change its appearance.  I guess that's because its default has been fine up to version 4.  I've got it the way I want it now.

----------


## Frogs Hair

You would need to use an emerald theme to get a transparent window border. There are about 25 themes currently compatible with FF4 , but they won't give you transparency . 
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...p=&advanced=on

----------


## NoNameWill

Actually if you go to System>Preferences>Appearance   You can change the windowing environment buttons to "look" windowsish 
Any thing other than that would be themes from mozilla.

----------


## lovinglinux

> lovinglinux:  flash-aid doesn't seem to work since it updated to 2.05. Nothing ever shows in the Script Previeew tab. Hitting refres, TEST, EXECute seems to do nothing. Before execute would always start a script running in the window.
> 
> I tried uninstalling and reinstalling but its still the same. do you know a fix?


Yes, it is a known bug in Flash-Aid 2.0.5, which has already been fixed in 2.0.6 and approved by Mozilla today. So all you need is to update your extensions via Firefox or download the new one. Sorry for the inconvenience.




> What's funny is that ubufox is incompatible and therefor disabled.


Try starting Firefox in safe mode. Could be another extension causing this behavior.




> Silly questions time:
> 
> Is there a 64-bit version that will run well on Ubuntu 10.4 AMD-64?


The firefox-stable ppa has a 64bit build for Lucid. I haven't used 64bit for a while, but they usually work fine.




> I have three different profiles running several different combinations of add-ons.  What are the odds my add-ons will be supported in FF4?


Depends. Some extensions authors like to keep the extensions updated since the first beta came out. Some prefer to wait for the final version to upgrade their extensions and some projects are simply abandoned.

Check the extensions page at Mozilla site to see the last time they were updated. If they haven't been updated for more than a year, then most likely they will not be updated. You can also try to force the compatibility. See my first post.




> Does FF4 choke on a large number of tabs opening at the same time (like 124 tabs)?  The reason I ask is I have one profile that uses My Morning Coffee add-on an some days I hit the button and that's how many tabs open.  The FF 3.6.15 I am running right now takes issue with that at times.


That depends on the tab content, but Firefox 4 is a lot faster and should handle it.

I would recommend using BarTab extension. You need to get version 2.1b2, which is compatible with FF 4.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...rtab/versions/

That extension allows to prevent the tab contents from being loaded until you actually click the tab. This is extremely useful for those who work with many tabs open all the time and reduce startup time a lot.




> Will I be able to use my existing profiles or will I have to rebuild them with the new version?


You can use your existing profiles.

----------


## bumder

"Firefox (en-GB) is incompatible with Firefox 4.0)"

Ubufox too, but I can't see what Ubuntu integration can actually improve?

 :Confused:

----------


## arzali

the closest you can get without much hassle would be with the strata relodad theme here https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...rata-reloaded/

----------


## ivanovnegro

> the closest you can get without much hassle would be with the strata relodad theme here https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...rata-reloaded/


With your image in comparison I have to admit the Ubuntu original theme is far better.

----------


## Dngrsone

> The firefox-stable ppa has a 64bit build for Lucid. I haven't used 64bit for a while, but they usually work fine.
> 
> 
> Check the extensions page at Mozilla site to see the last time they were updated. If they haven't been updated for more than a year, then most likely they will not be updated. You can also try to force the compatibility. See my first post.
> 
> 
> I would recommend using BarTab extension. You need to get version 2.1b2, which is compatible with FF 4.
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...rtab/versions/
> ...



Thanks!  I'll check out my favorite extensions.

If things look good, then I'll upgrade.

----------


## arzali

> With your image in comparison I have to admit the Ubuntu original theme is far better.


I know but its the closest windows style i found. I personally liked the FF4 mockups and made a style like that

----------


## Leed

Thanks for your efforts to give us all an easy upgrade.

Pitty FF doesn't use it's own window frame like in the Win7 Installation. It should be possible as Chromium does it too under Gnome. 


I had to get the Firebug Plugin from www.mozilla.com, the Add-On Updater seems to have problems connecting to the server. Well it works now, so who cares. 


Great work.

----------


## Rubi1200

Thanks lovinglinux for providing this information. I have now installed Firefox 4 and like what I see thus far.

Just one question: is there a way to move the Home icon back across from the right to the left side? 

I looked through this thread, but didn't see anything (or missed it if it was there).

Great job, also with your website and FlashAid  :Smile:

----------


## lithopsian

Nearly all buttons can be moved to where you want.  Right click on any toolbar and select Customise ...  Drag'n'drop until you're happy.  Watch out for the "merging" buttons like home/reload/stop which will merge or not depending on position and order.

----------


## Rubi1200

> Nearly all buttons can be moved to where you want.  Right click on any toolbar and select Customise ...  Drag'n'drop until you're happy.  Watch out for the "merging" buttons like home/reload/stop which will merge or not depending on position and order.


Okay, now I am really embarrassed  :Embarassed: 

Worked fine for the Home icon, but I cannot find the Stop and Reload icons  :Confused: 

EDIT: cancel that; double embarrassment time. It's been one of those days; brain freeze. All sorted now, thanks.

----------


## Dngrsone

Very nice...  Tabs stay the same size, so I don't have to move the cursor when closing tabs individually.

I can get rid of that silly search tool!  The trick is to drag it into the customize window.  Same with the Home button and etc.

The bottom bar is called 'Add-on Bar' for those of us who prefer to keep the gmail manager down there.

App-Tabs are teh way cool, as well.

----------


## KL_72_TR

Go to Mozilla site and see what solutions do they have for this problem. I'm not sure but if Firefox 4 is still a Beta probably it will be hard to solve this.

----------


## zaivala

> Since you installed Firefox side-by-side with 3.6, look in the Internet menu for a blue globe that says "Mozilla Developer Preview Web Browser".
> 
> If you want to completely replace Firefox 3.6, then you should use the firefox-stable ppa, instead of the firefox-next.


Don't see it. I tried firefox-stable first, and Ubuntu told me there was nothing to upgrade.

I did not INTENTIONALLY install them side-by-side. Both times I tried this install, I said Upgrade or Update.

----------


## nrundy

since installing Fx4 I get this message when I run Update Manager:


W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9BDB3D89CE49EC21
W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 610C90B170C398A2





Can someone please help me figure out how to fix what's wrong? Should I uninstall Firefox?

----------


## Teabicky

I'm not sure that everybody here understands the issue.  What Arex Bawrin wants to do is not to make firefox look like the windows version but to get rid of the very top bar (the one with the minimise, maximise and close tabs on them).  Look closesly at his screenshots and you will see.

Chronium did this beautifuly, freeing up precious screen space and also creating a very pleasing look.  Firefox has finaly caught up but unfortunately only on the windows version, which is a shame.  I hope that mozilla fixes this at some point soon.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Go to Mozilla site and see what solutions do they have for this problem. I'm not sure but if Firefox 4 is still a Beta probably it will be hard to solve this.


Firefox isnt anymore Beta.  :Smile:

----------


## MrWES

Install Windows? shrug...

----------


## 5149.5

> since installing Fx4 I get this message when I run Update Manager:
> 
> 
> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9BDB3D89CE49EC21
> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 610C90B170C398A2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think your problem has anything to do with your browser. I was getting an error all day yesterday because the ubuntu keyserver was un-responsive.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Right now Firefox 4 looks like this on my computer:
> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.p...1&d=1300897245
> 
> I want it to look like the Windows version - see below -(ie the back/forward buttons, the firefox button on the top left, the tab colors, and the button to the right of the search bar). Any help would be much appreciated
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.p...1&d=1300897414


There is an option to dont show the menu on top like you have it now, just go to "View" and disable the menu. This hopefully helps a little bit to have the bigger screen like in your Win pic.

----------


## lithopsian

Didn't I post about how to do this, back when it was a separate thread?  Addons and userchrome.css can give you a pretty convincing tabs in titlebar experience.  This feature will (probably) creep into a future release for Linux but it isn't simple because an application doesn't have rights to the titlebar in a normal window.

However, for the same reasons your window manager gives you a lot of power to do things with the titlebar, although obviously not easily putting bits of the application there.  For example, I have no titlebar on my Firefox windows because it servers no purpose for me.

----------


## lithopsian

Tabs on top, change your theme, and remove the menus.  Then see where you are.  Also looks like you'll need to drag that stop button somewhere else, probably to the end of the location bar.

You will have to do extensive work to get it looking exactly like windows.  The easiest way is to find a theme that gives you main features and then move buttons and toolbars around to where you want them.

----------


## nrundy

does anybody know why there is no public key for fx4? anybody know where I can get it? the launchpad one is not working

----------


## tinker123

Please remove this post.  I moved it to a new thread.  

Thanks in advance.

----------


## 5149.5

> does anybody know why there is no public key for fx4? anybody know where I can get it? the launchpad one is not working


The ubuntu keyserver is unresponsive. Again!

----------


## lightningfox

You can get a 64-bit version of Firefox from Mozilla from here: ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/re...-x86_64/en-US/

----------


## SoFl W

> You can get a 64-bit version of Firefox from Mozilla from here: ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/re...-x86_64/en-US/


So how can you tell if you are running the 32 or 64 bit versions of FF?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Thanks lovinglinux for providing this information. I have now installed Firefox 4 and like what I see thus far.
> 
> ...Great job, also with your website and FlashAid


Thanks a lot.




> Just one question: is there a way to move the Home icon back across from the right to the left side? 
> 
> I looked through this thread, but didn't see anything (or missed it if it was there).


Glad that you figured it out.




> Don't see it. I tried firefox-stable first, and Ubuntu told me there was nothing to upgrade.
> 
> I did not INTENTIONALLY install them side-by-side. Both times I tried this install, I said Upgrade or Update.


Which Ubuntu version you are using?

The firefox-stable ppa has builds only for maverick and lucid.The firefox-next has builds for maverick, lucid and karmic.

If you are using an older version of Ubuntu, then download FF 4 from Mozilla and install it manually. See instructions on my web site:

http://www.webgapps.org/firefox/inst...other-versions





> I'm not sure that everybody here understands the issue.  What Arex Bawrin wants to do is not to make firefox look like the windows version but to get rid of the very top bar (the one with the minimise, maximise and close tabs on them).  Look closesly at his screenshots and you will see.


Try this: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/firef...-bar-like.html




> Chronium did this beautifuly, freeing up precious screen space and also creating a very pleasing look.  Firefox has finaly caught up but unfortunately only on the windows version, which is a shame.  I hope that mozilla fixes this at some point soon.



Chrome does that, but is the only application I have installed which does not behave correctly. I use KDE, which has lots of cool features related to window management, but with Chrome is a complete mess. For instance, I can't double-click on the title bar to collapse the window. It maximizes instead, which is really annoying. So in my opinion, the decision of Mozilla to not mess with the window title bar was a good one.




> *Ubuntu 10.10*
> *Firefox 4.0*
> *Video Card:* GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X
> *Card Type:*  AGP 4x  *Video RAM:*  64 MB  *GPU Frequency:* 249 MHz
> NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  96.43.19  Wed Oct 27 19:01:34 PDT 2010
> 
> I installed Firefox 4.0 with the direction at the begining of this thread.
> 
> I went to:
> ...


Your video card is really old and a low-end model, with not many features. It is probably not supported by the latest video drivers.

----------


## lovinglinux

> So how can you tell if you are running the 32 or 64 bit versions of FF?


Type *about:support* in the address bar, then look for the "User Agent" string. If it says is "Linux i686", then you have 32bit. If it says "Linux x86_64", then is 64bit.

----------


## lightningfox

> Keep in mind the version available from Firefox main site is for 32bit


A 64 bit version of Firefox is available from Mozilla's website but not easy to to find.

ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/re.../linux-x86_64/

----------


## rlj1965

I have followed the instructions to install Firefox 4 stable in Ubuntu 10.10 and it says it's installed, but when I check my version, its still Firefox 3.51  :Sad:

----------


## Torp3x

I have upgraded to FF4. However, I would also like to re-install 3.6 alongside 4, as some plugins in 3.6 aren't compatible with 4 yet. How do I do this? I downloaded the 3.6 package but Synaptics only sees the currently installed 4.0.

----------


## sports fan Matt

Using this guide.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1708905 I was able to achieve getting FF4, but unlike in Windows, the home button is way at the far right..is this done by design in Ubuntu, and would the orta theme have something to do with it?

----------


## sports fan Matt

Apparently im tired..it's the same in Windows & ubuntu  :Smile:

----------


## Dutch70

> Using this guide.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1708905 I was able to achieve getting FF4, but unlike in Windows, the home button is way at the far right..is this done by design in Ubuntu, and would the orta theme have something to do with it?


You can right click anywhere at the top and select "customize" to move the home button. Actually I think you can move/add/delete just about any of the buttons.
Gotta love the "pin tabs" function too!  :Smile:

----------


## Script Warlock

i'm started to like the looks and speed though we have a diffrent ui than win7..

----------


## tumutanzi

Since Firefox 4 has already been released, guys who are using Ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10 may desire to upgrade Firefox 3.6 to the latest version. *Here is the easiest method ever on the earth.* :Smile: 
Just copy the following command and paste it on the terminal of Ubuntu (Press the keyboard: Ctrl+Alt+T, or click Applications > Terminal).
*sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade*
The above command is to add Mozilla team repository, update repository list and upgrade Firefox, entering your password when asked.
Enjoy the latest Firefox. :Very Happy: 

Ref: http://www.tumutanzi.com/2011/03/upg...untu-1004.html

----------


## Quarkrad

Sorry for silly question - newbie.  Running 64bit 10.10.  I installed, what I thought was Firefox 4, and now have two additional browsers in Applications/Internet - Namoroka 3.6.17pre and Minefield 4.0b13pre - and no Firefox browser listed.  Just before I download/installed Firefox 4 there was an update so I'm thinking Namoroka was the result of the update and Minefield is Firefox 4.  Can I delete Namoroka and assume I have Firefox 4 although it is called Minefield?

----------


## bradtoth3bon3

> I really can't stand one thing about Firefox4. Whenever I press middle mouse button somewhere in a page, it throws me to the homepage... is there a way to disable this?
> 
> EDIT: I was wrong. This actually happens when you double click the url bar to type in a new address, and it copies the link to clipboard. After that, issuing middle mouse click, it throws me to the page I have in the clipboard. Not nice.


I was having the same problem. But I found a solution.
Type about**:config in your address bar.
Search for "middle".
Then change the value of "middlemouse.contentLoadURL" to false.
Hopefully this will work for you.

Brad

----------


## lovinglinux

> I have followed the instructions to install Firefox 4 stable in Ubuntu 10.10 and it says it's installed, but when I check my version, its still Firefox 3.51


Please execute these commands and post the content of the firefox-report.txt file created on your Desktop:



```
echo 'Ubuntu Architecture' > ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
uname -a >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Ubuntu Version' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
cat /etc/lsb-release >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Firefox Packages' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
dpkg --get-selections | grep 'firefox*' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Firefox binaries' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
which firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /usr/bin/firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /usr/local/bin/firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /opt/firefox/firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Firefox divertion' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
```





> I have upgraded to FF4. However, I would also like to re-install 3.6 alongside 4, as some plugins in 3.6 aren't compatible with 4 yet. How do I do this? I downloaded the 3.6 package but Synaptics only sees the currently installed 4.0.


Remove all Firefox related ppa repositories you have added to "Administration >>> Software Sources", then run this:



```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install firefox-4.0
```

Your Firefox 4 will be located in the Internet menu as "Mozilla Developer Preview Browser"




> i'm started to like the looks and speed though we have a diffrent ui than win7..


Yes, the UI is not the same.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Sorry for silly question - newbie.  Running 64bit 10.10.  I installed, what I thought was Firefox 4, and now have two additional browsers in Applications/Internet - Namoroka 3.6.17pre and Minefield 4.0b13pre - and no Firefox browser listed.  Just before I download/installed Firefox 4 there was an update so I'm thinking Namoroka was the result of the update and Minefield is Firefox 4.  Can I delete Namoroka and assume I have Firefox 4 although it is called Minefield?


Remove or disable _ubuntu-modilla-daily_ ppa in "Administration >>> Software Sources", then run this:



```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get purge firefox
sudo apt-get purge firefox-4.0
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install firefox
```

----------


## lovinglinux

> I was having the same problem. But I found a solution.
> Type about**:config in your address bar.
> Search for "middle".
> Then change the value of "middlemouse.contentLoadURL" to false.
> Hopefully this will work for you.
> 
> Brad


Nice catch. It will certainly work. I have tested it here and it works too.

----------


## Psychobudgie

> Get Flash-Aid extension: http://www.webgapps.org/addons/flash-aid


I tip my hat to you  :Very Happy:

----------


## lovinglinux

> I tip my hat to you


Thanks!

 :Guitar:

----------


## bradtoth3bon3

> As far as I know, there isn't a solution. However I haven't researched about this in a long time. Last time I read something about it, I guess the problem was something to do with Linux having multiple window managers. There was also a lot of trouble trying to implement the new Firefox menu too.
> 
> Possible solution at: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/firef...-bar-like.html
> 
> For the record, I haven't tried that and to be honest, didn't have patience to read all the stuff. I am using KDE anyways.


Since I'm running ubuntu on my netbook where space can be an issue, I decided to give this a try. It looks alright and gives me more space than I had before. I did this and also checked the "use small icons" in the customize window.

One thing that I might fine annoying is that when the window is not maximized and there are a bunch of tabs open, I can't grab the title bar to move the window. But this is solved by using alt to drag the window instead.

Brad

----------


## Quarkrad

lovinglinux - thanks for your reply.  I now have Firefox 4 - appreciated.

----------


## ikseg

It seems to me that this command will upgrade all of installed programs. How to upgrade only firefox?)

----------


## echowhiterabbit

> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/new/
> 
> *Will it be available through the official repositories?*
> 
> Ubuntu only includes major version updates with new OS releases. So it will be shipped with Ubuntu 11.04. However, due to "recent" changes in Mozilla development policies, it is possible to see  Firefox 4 in the official repositories for older Ubuntu releases, but only when Firefox 3.6 is no longer supported by Mozilla.
> 
> 
> *So, how can I get it?*
> 
> ...


Execuse me, is that possible too for ubuntu karmic..??

----------


## Rasa1111

Nice, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## lovinglinux

> Execuse me, is that possible too for ubuntu karmic..??


A karmic version is only available through firefox-next ppa.

----------


## Torp3x

Ok, I have Firefox 4. Presumably I can't have Firefox 3.6 (both with the Firefox name) running alongside each other. But I do have Firefox 3.6 as a package in my documents, which I can run by simply cd-ing to the directory and entering



```
./firefox
```

Then Firefox runs as version 3.6. 

BUT- when I re-open 4.0, the running of 3.6 has buggered up all my saved settings such as app-pinned tabs etc.

Is there a way I can run the old 3.6 without it buggering up the new 4.0?

----------


## WorMzy

Run it with a different profile.
e.g.


```
./firefox -P <profile name>
```

----------


## Another Monkey

How do I get FireFox to use local searches?
I'm in the UK, installed Ubuntu from a UK mirror, got language etc set to UK and FF will only use USA engines (e.g. "google.com" and "amazon.com" instead of "google.co.uk" and "amazon.co.uk").
Is there some setting in "about**:config" or somewhere that I have to switch to get FF to use the correct searches?
I am now running FF4, but had simialr issues in FF3.6.  In FF4 I had to manually hack the google.xml under "/usr/lib/firefox-addons/searchplugins/en-US".
How do I get FF4 to use "en-GB" properly?

Thanks.

----------


## leviathan8

> I was having the same problem. But I found a solution.
> Type about**:config in your address bar.
> Search for "middle".
> Then change the value of "middlemouse.contentLoadURL" to false.
> Hopefully this will work for you.
> 
> Brad


Well, thank you for that tip. You gave me the hope to use firefox again.  :Smile:

----------


## cipherboy_loc

Hack it again under '/usr/lib/firefox-4.0-addons/searchplugins/en-US'. 

I think this line should be changed (for the search list):



> <Url type="application/x-suggestions+json" method="GET" template="http://suggestqueries.google.com/complete/search?output=firefox&amp;client=firefox&amp;hl={m  oz:locale}&amp;q={searchTerms}"/>


and this line should be changed for the actual searching:



> <SearchForm>http://www.google.com/</SearchForm>


Cipherboy

----------


## WorMzy

I can't help with that, but I have an alternate solution. If you want to continue using the search bar, feel free to just skip over my post. :)

You could use quick searches instead. Just add a new bookmark with the following info:


```
Location: http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=%s
Keyword: google
```

After that, you can use the location bar to search. Just type



```
google Ubuntu
```

 to search for Ubuntu.


Amazon's is


```
Location: https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=%s
Keyword: amazon
```

Obviously you can change the keywords to whatever suits you.

----------


## Another Monkey

Thanks cipherboy_loc, I have already done that to fix Google (point to not, one does not change the suggestion URL), but Amazon etc are still wrong.

As I am in the UK and have my region set to the UK, why should I need to hack "en-US" at all?  FF should be using "en-GB" and that should already have the right URLs (unlike the USA URLs they seem to have now).

I've also noted that FF uses USA for menus (an option button in and option dialog says "color" when it should say "colo*u*r"), despite Ubuntu Language Settings and FF Language being set to GB.  Strangely enough, the dictionary appears to be "en-GB".
It's as if FF is hard-coded to the USA, but that strikes me as an invalid assumption.

----------


## nrundy

> http://www.webgapps.org/firefox/inst...other-versions
> 
> 
> Try this: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/firef...-bar-like.html
> 
> 
> Chrome does that, but is the only application I have installed which does not behave correctly. I use KDE, which has lots of cool features related to window management, but with Chrome is a complete mess. For instance, I can't double-click on the title bar to collapse the window. It maximizes instead, which is really annoying. So in my opinion, the decision of Mozilla to not mess with the window title bar was a good one.


in GNOME, double-clicking the titlebar does collapse the window in Chromium/Chrome. Regardless, both Chromium/Chrome and Firefox (Windows-version) allow the user to restore the Titlebar. They simply give the user the option of hiding the Titlebar. What Firefox-Linux is missing is the OPTION of hiding the Titlebar.

----------


## Dutch70

Just curious, 

 If you're already running a beta version of FF4 in a development release of Ubuntu/Kubuntu, you just have to do your regular updating.
Is that correct?

Edit: Nevermind, just finished updating Kubuntu & got a message to restart my browser b/c it has been updated.  :Smile:

----------


## Irony

Came across this to enable webgl; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10593662

----------


## Irony

Does anyone know about a replacement for tiny menu in firefox 4?

----------


## bug67

> So how do I go about reverting to FF 3.6?  I'm not liking 4 at all.
> 
> *EDIT*:
> 
> Never mind.  I figured it out.


So, I gave 4 another shot and decided that I do indeed like it. I wasn't getting it at first but now find it extremely streamlined.

I think what really turned me off at first was that some of my plug-ins guit working and the developers of said plug-ins said they weren't gonna do FF4  :Confused: 

Anyhow, I found alternatives to my plug-ins and figured out the new interface and all is well with the universe once again...except no FF4 love for my rapidly aging G4 PowerPC Mac laptop.   :Sad:   :Brick wall:

----------


## bumder

I've installed the en-gb language file from http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozi...inux-i686/xpi/ which appears to be working now, and removed the ubufox extension using package manager as this was shown as incompatible under 'add-ons'.

It still shows 'firefox (en-GB) 3.6 (disabled)'. any idea how to remove the old language extension, can't find it in package manager.

----------


## bradtoth3bon3

> Well, thank you for that tip. You gave me the hope to use firefox again.


You are very welcome.  :Very Happy: 

Brad

----------


## alexis44

The whole process sounds way too geeky.  I'm looking forward to it being officially released.  I'll just wait for it to be in the repository. How long do you think that will take?  :Wink:

----------


## Vaphell

eternity if you don't plan to upgrade to Natty, if you do then 1 month
it's geeky because you may need to run 3 copypasted commands in terminal?  :Smile:

----------


## Dutch70

@Vaphell, it's 2 commands, see below. 
Also, 4.0 will be available in the repo's for 10.10 when support ends for FF-3.6. Who knows if that will happen before support ends for 10.10 any way.




> The whole process sounds way too geeky.  I'm looking forward to it being officially released.  I'll just wait for it to be in the repository. How long do you think that will take?


It has been officially released.

Too geeky? ... :Shocked:  ...and you use Linux??? lol j/k.

Not sure what you mean about the whole process. It's 2 commands.


```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
```

and update your system. 


```
sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
```

----------


## Lucradia

> It has been officially released.
> 
> Too geeky? ... ...and you use Linux??? lol j/k.
> 
> Not sure what you mean about the whole process. It's one command.
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
> ...


Three terminal commands actually. You still need to install firefox-4.0 and remove the old one. The new PPA still doesn't upgrade your old package. Even if it did, you still have to type in Y when you want to upgrade, making upgrade a third command.

----------


## nkae100

It does the same as every other Firefox I've ever used.

Not impressed at all. 97% on the Acid3 test; 2011.. pathetic.

----------


## Dutch70

> It does the same as every other Firefox I've ever used.
> Not impressed at all. 97% on the Acid3 test; 2011.. pathetic.


You're kidding right???  :Think: 
It's much better than FF3.6 and I think I can live without what's missing. 




> Alexander Limi, GUI designer at Mozilla, has spent some time explaining the conversation about Firefox and the Acid 3 test and noted that the browser will not hit a perfect score of 100 and that is, in fact, ok with Mozilla. He pointed to a comment of Mozilla engineer Boris Zbarsky on Slashdot, stressing that *the missing 3 points relate to SVG fonts*. ” We don’t particularly want to do that small subset in Gecko, *since it gives no benefits to authors or users over the existing downloadable font support (beyond the brownie points on Acid3)*,” Limi wrote.
> 
> Instead, Mozilla focuses on the Web Open Font Format (WOFF), especially since SVG fonts have been dropped as a core element of the SVG standard. It appears to be a reasonable decision Mozilla’s part (at least as far as Firefox 4 is concerned) and simply a sign that the *Acid 3 test needs an update*.


http://www.conceivablytech.com/5430/products/why-firefox-4-will-never-pass-the-acid3-test

----------


## JoelOl75

> This is awesome. I wanted chrome speed but can't stand having google on my computer and Now I have it.
> 
> I love it so much that I can deal with no noscript and the annoying popup statusbar thing.


Then your best bet is to use the pure chromium browser.  It's in the repositorys and runs all the chrome extensions.  Best browser IMO but I haven't tried ff4 yet.  Although I believe Firefox always handles printing layout much better it seems (for me at least)

----------


## WorMzy

> It does the same as every other Firefox I've ever used.


http://demos.hacks.mozilla.org/openweb/HWACCEL/

----------


## AVH

Installed Firefox 4 and everything went fine, except.....
Running apt-get upgrade in terminal seemed to override the  lock on the' udisks' version that I need to keep my floppy drive accessible. I had to open up the Synaptic Package Manager, roll back 'udisks' , and re-set the lock.

----------


## klirka

hello, please help me. i followed the steps in #1 to upgrade to fx4. all went smoothly. after the 3 sudo-commands i was asked to reboot my system in order to finish the upgrade. during shutdown, we had a power outage.  :Sad:  it came too suddenly for me to see how much configuration had already been done.
i can now reboot into kubuntu fine, but when i try to start firefox, i get this error message: 



```
XML Parsing Error: undefined entity
Location: chrome://browser/content/browser.xul
Line Number 31, Column 1:<window id="main-window"
```

what should i do now? thank you for your help!

----------


## tobydeemer

Hey all-

Here's an interesting quandary for someone to ponder:

I had been using this: 


```
/* Move left panel to the right */
window > hbox {
direction:rtl;
}
window > hbox > * {
direction:ltr;
}
```

in order to move my side pane (bookmarks, history, whatnot) to the right side of the FF window. It provides a much more natural viewing experience since the material is located on the left, where your eye naturally starts looking for things on a page.

Since the update to FF 4, this is broken and the side pane has defaulted back to the left side of the window.

Anyone want to take a stab? I've searched the FF options for a way to change it, and also searched the tubes, to no avail. And I'm not sure how to fix it...

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Ve5ahchoo8ah

I did as you said but after "sudo apt-get upgrade" nothings happens!
it seems everything is up to date!
I have deleted (purge) and deleted all folders and reinstall but nothing!
I downloaded FF4 from mozila and it's a run file without installation but it has some problems too (like not remembering closed tabs, or problem with right click)
what should I do now?!

----------


## klirka

oh, kpackagekit notified me of a firefox update, 2 minutes ago. i updated, and now firefox is running, so scratch my last post, please. it seems the power outage did no harm and all is fine!
thank you, kubuntu!  :Smile:

----------


## Dutch70

> Hey all-
> 
> Here's an interesting quandary for someone to ponder:
> 
> I had been using this: 
> 
> 
> ```
> /* Move left panel to the right */
> ...


Did you mean something like, in the pic below?

Edit: I can't get the bookmarks over there either.

----------


## tobydeemer

No, I mean this:


Should be this:


EDIT: I made that preview w/ Gimp, just to be clear I hadn't fixed it already.  :Smile:

----------


## cipherboy_loc

What is the output of:


```
ll -h /usr/lib/firefox-4.0-addons/searchplugins
```

Do you have a en-US, en-GB, and a common directory (or common is actually a symlink to the current directory)? If so, back up en-US, and link en-GB to en-US.


Cipherboy

----------


## Peeved Chemist

Is anyone else experiencing crash problems with Firefox 4.0 from the mozillateam repository?  My work's wireless redirects the first page view to a secure authentication form each time I access the wireless the first time.  This crashes Firefox 4.0 every time I try to access the Internet at work.

Nice looking fast browser, so long as I don't try to get any work done.  :Smile: 

Going back to Firefox 3.6 fixes the problem and allows me to access the authentication page.

_Edited to add:_

Going back for Firefox 3.6.15 prevents the crash.  Firefox 3.6.16 exhibits the same crash as Firefox 4.0, regardless of whether I have any extensions installed or not.  I've used Konqueror to authenticate to the wireless ant work and allowed the crashed Firefox to send a crash report, so maybe Mozilla can fix the problem.

The same authentication page crashes the Windows version of Firefox 3.6.16 and 4.0, so this isn't just an ubuntu problem.  It occurs on at least three different systems - Windows, MacOS, and Ubuntu.

This crash is apparently Mozilla's bug *644012*

_Further edited to add:

_The bug described in this post is fixed in Mozilla 4.0.1 .

----------


## WorMzy

> No, I mean this:
> _snip_
> 
> Should be this:
> _snip_
> 
> EDIT: I made that preview w/ Gimp, just to be clear I hadn't fixed it already.


All-in-One Sidebar has the option to display the sidebar on the right, if that's any use to you.

----------


## Another Monkey

The output is


```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 31 2011-03-23 10:28 /usr/lib/firefox-4.0/searchplugins -> ../firefox-addons/searchplugins/
```

I know how to fix this issue by hacking at the files (it's just a case of chaning ".com" to ".co.uk" in most cases).
What I am trying to do is stop FF from using en-US.  That is not the correct locale, en-GB is.

----------


## cipherboy_loc

Try going into about**:config and searching for en-us. Change the keys "distribution.searchplugins.defaultLocale", "general.useragent.locale", and "intl.accept_languages" to en-GB, or en-GB, en (in the case of "intl.accept_languages").


Cipherboy

----------


## Another Monkey

These are all already set to "en-GB".  Seems that, on Ubuntu, Firefox is USA only (at least for me).  I'll probably go and raise a bug.

----------


## GeekGirl1

Can you please update Post #1? FF 4.0 is stable for 64 bit.

I followed nilarimogard's post, which worked perfectly.



```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install firefox ubufox
```

From: Install Firefox 4 In Ubuntu 10.04 / 10.10 Via PPA Repository - The Proper Way 


> It doesn't matter if you're upgrading to Firefox 4 or you're installing it for the first time, you can use "sudo apt-get install firefox"... Ubufox is a Firefox extension that ships ubuntu tweaks and extensions that ships with Ubuntu (and is available in this PPA).

----------


## Dngrsone

I'm still seeing ubufox not valid.

I also have mousing issues:  I click on the menu and get the dropdown, but once my cursor leaves the menubar (to select a dropdown menu item) the dropdown goes away.

----------


## Lucradia

> I'm still seeing ubufox not valid.
> 
> I also have mousing issues:  I click on the menu and get the dropdown, but once my cursor leaves the menubar (to select a dropdown menu item) the dropdown goes away.


Just wondering. I want to see a show of hands who use firefox with apt:// URLs?

Because I for one, don't. Besides, firefox-gnome-support is the add-on that deals with that, it shouldn't be ubufox. Besides that, ubufox doesn't do anything. Why keep it in?

----------


## uRock

> Can you please update Post #1? FF 4.0 is stable for 64 bit.


Mozilla still doesn't offer a 64bit download on their webpage, which is what lovinglinux was referring to.

----------


## Dngrsone

> Mozilla still doesn't offer a 64bit download on their webpage, which is what lovinglinux was referring to.


But doing the three commands given in the first post got me 64-bit FF4.

----------


## uRock

> But doing the three commands given in the first post got me 64-bit FF4.


In the first post, lovinglinux said that there is no 64bit download offered on the website, because there is no download offered on the website? I have checked the site and it is still not available for download from the site.

I know the repo ha 64bit because I am using it. I am guessing it is mentioned in the OP so that people don't go looking for it and go crazy when they can't get the 64bit version as a download.

----------


## lovinglinux

> But doing the three commands given in the first post got me 64-bit FF4.





> In the first post, lovinglinux said that there is no 64bit download offered on the website, because there is no download offered on the website? I have checked the site and it is still not available for download from the site.
> 
> I know the repo ha 64bit because I am using it. I am guessing it is mentioned in the OP so that people don't go looking for it and go crazy when they can't get the 64bit version as a download.


The 64bit is not released officially, so you can't download it from the main Firefox page. However, you can download from the nightlies. The alert in the first post is because if someone downloads the 32bit an install on a 64bit machine, then plugins won't work.

The PPA repositories have 64bit builds, because the mozillateam build them.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Can you please update Post #1? FF 4.0 is stable for 64 bit.
> 
> I followed nilarimogard's post, which worked perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
> sudo apt-get update
> ...


Most people should have firefox already installed, so doing that way will result in a error, saying firefox is already installed. So the correct way is to use the upgrade. I have added the install command just in case.

----------


## lovinglinux

> It does the same as every other Firefox I've ever used.
> 
> Not impressed at all. 97% on the Acid3 test; 2011.. pathetic.


Seriously? Read the feature list on Mozilla site...

----------


## lovinglinux

> hello, please help me. i followed the steps in #1 to upgrade to fx4. all went smoothly. after the 3 sudo-commands i was asked to reboot my system in order to finish the upgrade. during shutdown, we had a power outage.  it came too suddenly for me to see how much configuration had already been done.
> i can now reboot into kubuntu fine, but when i try to start firefox, i get this error message: 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> XML Parsing Error: undefined entity
> Location: chrome://browser/content/browser.xul
> Line Number 31, Column 1:<window id="main-window"
> ...


I am glad you figured it out. 

I have experienced a power outage today too, but in my case it was after updating the kernel. I had to reinstall Ubuntu. Tried several times without success, until I figured out that my hard drive cable was a little bit dislodged. Long story short, reinstalled about 8 times and spent most of the day on this. Now everything is fine. I am trying Mint KDE, which looks great. I still have tons of things to configure, because my home backup got corrupted with the hd mess.




> Hey all-
> 
> Here's an interesting quandary for someone to ponder:
> 
> I had been using this: 
> 
> 
> ```
> /* Move left panel to the right */
> ...


Have you tried some extension like All-in-One sidebar? I don't remember if it can do that, but worth a try. Also check Tree Style Tab. It can place the tabs on the right, like Opera.

----------


## lovinglinux

> in GNOME, double-clicking the titlebar does collapse the window in Chromium/Chrome. Regardless, both Chromium/Chrome and Firefox (Windows-version) allow the user to restore the Titlebar. They simply give the user the option of hiding the Titlebar. What Firefox-Linux is missing is the OPTION of hiding the Titlebar.


Doesn't work on KDE.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Does anyone know about a replacement for tiny menu in firefox 4?


I like Compact Menu 2

----------


## alexis44

I just installed the latest Ubuntu updates and it also installed FF 4.0.  It seems to look exactly the same as 3.6.  It was supposed to get rid of the menu bar, I think, but it's still here.  In the Help Menu, it says it's 4.0.  I hope it works better and faster as promised!  :Smile:

----------


## Lucradia

> I just installed the latest Ubuntu updates and it also installed FF 4.0.  It seems to look exactly the same as 3.6.  It was supposed to get rid of the menu bar, I think, but it's still here.  In the Help Menu, it says it's 4.0.  I hope it works better and faster as promised!


You need to hide the menu bar, then it will go to the big firefox button. (Right click a non-bookmark bar portion that's clear of buttons, etc, and make sure there's no check next to menu bar.)

If it still doesn't, you installed firefox-4.0 package side by side with firefox package.

----------


## sloggerkhan

My panorama/group your tabs named tab groups aren't saving between sessions.
Anyone know why?

It's a feature I was really looking forward to, dangit...

----------


## kansasnoob

> I just installed the latest Ubuntu updates and it also installed FF 4.0.  It seems to look exactly the same as 3.6.  It was supposed to get rid of the menu bar, I think, but it's still here.  In the Help Menu, it says it's 4.0.  I hope it works better and faster as promised!


Odd  :Confused: 

I'm running Maverick ATM and I just got an update to 3.6.16 and I was just searching the forums to see when Lucid and Maverick might expect FF4  :Smile:

----------


## DrMilo

I have followed the instructions and my firefox version is unchanged. 
Suggestions?

----------


## alexis44

> You need to hide the menu bar, then it will go to the big firefox button. (Right click a non-bookmark bar portion that's clear of buttons, etc, and make sure there's no check next to menu bar.)
> 
> If it still doesn't, you installed firefox-4.0 package side by side with firefox package.


All I did was to install it thru the Ubuntu Update.  I have the option to get rid of the Menus Bar.  Will this make a difference in speed?  Should I uninstall and re-install it in the software center?  :Smile:

----------


## Dutch70

> Odd 
> 
> I'm running Maverick ATM and I just got an update to 3.6.16 and I was just searching the forums to see when Lucid and Maverick might expect FF4


Lucid & Maverick will not have FF-4.0 in the repo's until Mozilla ends support for FF-3.6. 
IMHO, Maverick may never see it, as support for Maverick may end first.

----------


## Another Monkey

> Not impressed at all. 97% on the Acid3 test; 2011.. pathetic.


Well, that's better than some other browsers.  :Smile: 
And it's not 97%.  Even 100/100 is not a pass; there are more requirements.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I have followed the instructions and my firefox version is unchanged. 
> Suggestions?


Which Ubuntu version and ppa you are using?

----------


## drs305

> I also have mousing issues:  I click on the menu and get the dropdown, but once my cursor leaves the menubar (to select a dropdown menu item) the dropdown goes away.


I started having the same problem. If I close and reopen the problem disappears for a time but eventually returns. 

Hope someone will respond with the fix for this. I'll have to take a look at the bug reports...

Guess I'll start troubleshooting it by starting with "firefox -safe-mode"

----------


## Dutch70

> I'm still seeing ubufox not valid.
> 
> I also have mousing issues:  I click on the menu and get the dropdown, but once my cursor leaves the menubar (to select a dropdown menu item) the dropdown goes away.


I'm also having the same problem, plus FF-4 is really slow sometimes. Hope they get this fixed soon.

----------


## WorMzy

> I started having the same problem. If I close and reopen the problem disappears for a time but eventually returns. 
> 
> Hope someone will respond with the fix for this. I'll have to take a look at the bug reports...
> 
> Guess I'll start troubleshooting it by starting with "firefox -safe-mode"


This is just a stab in the dark here, but what screensaver software do you use? Does the behaviour start exhibiting itself only _after_ the screensaver has kicked in while Fx is open?

If the answer to these questions is "gnome-screensaver" and "yes", then try removing gnome-screensaver (if Ubuntu will allow that, disable it from the list of start-up apps if it doesn't) and installing xscreensaver.

----------


## UnknownDiety

Maybe it's just me, but with firefox 4 the tabs get broken.

By that I mean for example, if I right click a link and hit Open in new tab, or if I myself hit ctrl + t to open a new tab, the tabs won't show up in the tab bar. (Other than the one that was originally there)

Never happened with 3.6.*

If anyone has any idea on how to fix this please let me know.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Maybe it's just me, but with firefox 4 the tabs get broken.
> 
> By that I mean for example, if I right click a link and hit Open in new tab, or if I myself hit ctrl + t to open a new tab, the tabs won't show up in the tab bar. (Other than the one that was originally there)
> 
> Never happened with 3.6.*
> 
> If anyone has any idea on how to fix this please let me know.


Is probably your user profile that is corrupted. Start a new clean profile to see if the problem persist.

See http://www.webgapps.org/firefox/fixi...upted-profiles

----------


## tordeu

@UnknownDiety:

I can't confirm the tab problem here. It works great here (apart from the fact that I have to get used to the reverse order in the context menu, because now the first link is to open in a new tab and the second is for opening in a new window. This is a problem, cause I am hardwired to click the second link, so I always open a new window).

----------


## lovinglinux

> @UnknownDiety:
> 
> I can't confirm the tab problem here. It works great here (apart from the fact that I have to get used to the reverse order in the context menu, because now the first link is to open in a new tab and the second is for opening in a new window. This is a problem, cause I am hardwired to click the second link, so I always open a new window).


Use Menu Editor extension to change the order:
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/710/

----------


## tordeu

> Use Menu Editor extension to change the order:
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/710/


No, I don't want to change the order. I think it's better to have "new tab" first, cause it's the most common. It's just that I am not used to it, yet.

It's the same with the window buttons which moved to the left site in Ubuntu 10.10 (or 10.04?). It was strange at first, but I wanted to stick with it for some time and now I really don't want to change it anymore.

----------


## lovinglinux

KDE users can get a really nice oxygen theme for Firefox 4 at http://kde-look.org/content/show.php...content=117962

See screenshot attached.

----------


## bagy

I have problem with firefox 4...Where is "forms.css" file for ff4? For firefox 3.6.16 i have forms.css in /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.16/res/ but firefox 4 don't have this...i must edit "forms.css" file because i have prblem with dark themes...pls help!

----------


## lovinglinux



----------


## lovinglinux

> I have problem with firefox 4...Where is "forms.css" file for ff4? For firefox 3.6.16 i have forms.css in /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.16/res/ but firefox 4 don't have this...i must edit "forms.css" file because i have prblem with dark themes...pls help!


I wouldn't recommend editing that file. What you want you can probably achieve by editing userChrome.css in your profile or using Stylish extension.

See:

http://www.mozilla.org/unix/customizing.html
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2108/
http://userstyles.org/stylish/

----------


## ladislav bonita

> I have problem with firefox 4...Where is "forms.css" file for ff4? For firefox 3.6.16 i have forms.css in /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.16/res/ but firefox 4 don't have this...i must edit "forms.css" file because i have prblem with dark themes...pls help!


Look into /usr/lib/firefox-4.0/omni.jar/chrome/toolkit/res, it's there, however, using custom forms.css file which works nice with Firefox 3.6 breaks Firefox 4.0 badly, so it's quite unusable (URL bar etc). Maybe it needs some tuning to work with Firefox 4.0.

----------


## bagy

I have Stylish and this configs

Fix Dark Textboxes


```
@namespace url(http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml);
 
@-moz-document url-prefix(http), url-prefix(file) {
 
pre, input, textarea {
   color: black !important;
   background: white !important;
   border-left-color: gray !important;
   border-right-color: gray !important;
   border-top-color: gray !important;
   border-bottom-color: gray !important;
}
 
/* Uncomment this part if you also want to apply to forms and the like. */
input:not([type="button"]):not([type="checkbox"])
:not([type="submit"]):not([type="reset"]), 
select {
    color: black !important;
    border-left-color: gray !important;
    border-right-color: gray !important;
    border-top-color: gray !important;
    border-bottom-color: gray !important;
}
 
}
```

Nice Firefox Themes


```
/*******
 * Mac OS X look contribution by
 *   phiw - Philippe Wittenbergh (phiw@l-c-n.com) http://emps.l-c-n.com/
 *   hiro - NAKAJIMA Hiroki http://homepage.mac.com/travellers/software/Firefox/aquafirefox_en.html
 * 
 * last updated 2006.02.06
 *******/
 
/*******
 * Windows look contribution by
 *   akirasan - AkiraSan http://www.akirasan.net
 *       Use this code at your own risk.
 *       Making a backup of your valuable data is never a bad idea.
 *       I am not responsible for any data loss, physical injuries, or mental traumas resulting from using this code.
 *       If you want to further develop, improve or modify this code, feel free to do so.
 *       I'll appreciate feedback and if you make this code available for distribution,
 *       a link back to my blog (http://www.akirasan.net)
 * 
 * last updated 28.05.2007
 *******/
 
 
/* Set default namespace to HTML */
@namespace url(http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml); 
@namespace xul url(http://www.mozilla.org/keymaster/gatekeeper/there.is.only.xul);
 
  /***********************  ~364  ***********************/
  /* common features of radio buttons and check boxes */
 
  input[type="radio"],
  input[type="checkbox"] {
      background-color: transparent  !important;
      border:           none         !important;
  }
 
  input[type="radio"][disabled],
  input[type="radio"][disabled]:active,
  input[type="radio"][disabled]:hover,
  input[type="radio"][disabled]:hover:active,
  input[type="checkbox"][disabled],
  input[type="checkbox"][disabled]:active,
  input[type="checkbox"][disabled]:hover,
  input[type="checkbox"][disabled]:hover:active {
      background-color: transparent  !important;
      color:            inherit      !important;
      border:           none         !important;
  }
 
  input[type="checkbox"]:focus,
  input[type="radio"]:focus {
      border-style: none  !important;
  }
 
  input[type="checkbox"]:hover:active,
  input[type="radio"]:hover:active {
      background-color:  transparent  !important;
      border-style:      none         !important;
  }
 
/*  *|*::-moz-radio {
      background-color: transparent  !important;
  }*/
 
 
 
  /* --------------------------------------------------------------------------
   *
   *    modified by phiw - Philippe Wittenbergh. phiw@l-c-n.com  emps.l-c-n.com
   *
   * -------------------------------------------------------------------------- */
 
  /*  --- Font Setting --- */
 
  html select,
  html input,
  html input[type="submit"],
  html input[type="reset"],
  html input[type="password"],
  html input[type="file"],
  html input[type="text"],
  html input:not([type]) {
      font-size: small;
  }
 
 
  /* --- Color Setting --- */
 
  html input[type="reset"],
  html input[type="submit"],
  html input[type="file"] {
      color: #1e1e1e !important; /* soft black */
  }
 
  html input,
  html textarea {
      color: #1e1e1e;
  }
 
  html button,
  html input[type="button"] {
      color: #1e1e1e !important;
  }
 
  /* --- Input, textarea  --- */
 
  html input,
  html input[type="text"],
  html input[type="password"],
  html textarea {
      background-color: -moz-Field;
      background-repeat: repeat-x;
      background-position: 0 0;
      -moz-border-radius: 0;
      padding: 1px 0 1px 3px;
  }
 
  html input,
  html textarea {
      border-top: 1px solid #616365;
      border-right: 1px solid #a0a3a5;
      border-bottom: 1px solid #bbbdbf; 
      border-left: 1px solid #616365;
  }
 
  *[dir="rtl"] input[type="text"],
  *[dir="rtl"] input[type="password"],
  *[dir="rtl"] input:not([type]),
  *[dir="rtl"] textarea {
      padding: 1px 3px 1px 0;
  }
 
  html input[type="image"] {
      border:none;
      background-image:none;
      padding:0;
  }
 
  /* --- Radio Buttons --- */
/*  *|*::-moz-radio {
      border: 0 none !important;
      background-color: transparent !important;
  }*/
 
  html input[type="radio"] {
      -moz-appearance: none;
      width: 13px !important;
      height: 13px !important;
      margin: 3px 5px 0;
      background: transparent no-repeat center center  !important;
      vertical-align: baseline;
      border: 0 none !important;
      outline:none !important;
      -moz-border-radius: 0 !important;
  }
 
  html input[type="radio"]:checked {
      background: transparent no-repeat center center  !important;
      border: 0 none !important;
  }
 
 
  /* --- Check Boxes --- */
 
  html input[type="checkbox"] {
      width: 13px !important;
      height:13px !important;
      margin: 1px 2px 3px 3px;
      vertical-align: text-bottom;
      -moz-border-radius: 0 !important;
      -moz-appearance: none;            /*akirasan*/
  }
 
  html input[type="checkbox"],
  html input[type="checkbox"]:checked{
      background: transparent no-repeat center center  !important;
      border: 0 none !important;
  }
 
  html input[type="radio"]:focus,
  html input[type="checkbox"]:focus {
      border: 0 none !important;
  }
 
  /* --- Buttons, Submit, Reset --- */
 
  html input[type="reset"],
  html input[type="submit"],
  html input[type="file"] > input[type="button"] {
      background: #efeded repeat-x 50% 65%  !important;
      text-indent: 0 !important; /* beat those pesky ImageReplacement techniques */
      padding: 1px 4px !important;
      margin: 0;
      border: 2px solid !important;
      -moz-border-bottom-colors: #616365 #cecece;
      -moz-border-left-colors: #797b7f #fff;
      -moz-border-right-colors: #616365 #cecece;
      -moz-border-top-colors: #797b7f #fff;
      -moz-border-radius: 1px !important;
      letter-spacing:0 !important
  }
 
  html button,
  html input[type="button"],
  html button[disabled],
  html input[type="button"][disabled] { /* less strict, allows author styling */
      background: #efeded repeat-x 50% 65%;
      text-indent: 0;
      padding: 1px 4px;
      margin: 0;
      border: 2px solid;
      -moz-border-bottom-colors: #616365 #cecece;
      -moz-border-left-colors: #797b7f #e8e8e8;
      -moz-border-right-colors: #616365 #cecece;
      -moz-border-top-colors: #797b7f #e8e8e8;
      letter-spacing:0;
      -moz-border-radius: 1px;
  }
  button[disabled]:active,
  input[type="button"][disabled]:active {
      padding: 1px 4px;
      border: 2px solid;
  }
 
  /* --- input type=file --- */
 
  html input[type="file"] {
      background:transparent !important;
  }
 
  html input[type="file"] > input[type="text"] {
      margin: 0 1px 0 0;
      background-color: #fff !important;
  }
 
  html input[type="file"] > input[type="button"] {
      margin: 0 1px !important;
  }
 
  /* --- Select Options --- */
 
/*  *|*::-moz-display-comboboxcontrol-frame {
      padding: 1px 4px;
  }
 
  *|*::-moz-dropdown-list {
      border: none !important;
      border-color:transparent  !important;
      background-color: #fff !important;
  }*/
 
  html select {
      color: -moz-FieldText;
      background: #fff ;
      border: 1px solid #797b7f;
      border-color: #797b7f #999 #999 #797b7f;
      padding: 0;
      direction: ltr;
  }
  *[dir="rtl"] select,
  * select[dir="rtl"] {
      direction: rtl;
  }
 
  html select[multiple],
  html select[size],
  html select[size][multiple] {
      padding: 0;
  }
 
  html select:not([size]):not([multiple]),
  html select[size],
  html select[size="1"] {
  /*background: rgb(246, 246, 246) url("resource://gre/res/forms-grad.png") repeat-x bottom right !important;*/
      background: rgb(246, 246, 246) repeat-x bottom right  !important;
      color: #2e2e2e !important;
      height:auto !important;
      border: 2px solid !important;
      -moz-border-top-colors: #797b7f #fff;
      -moz-border-right-colors: #616365 #cecece;
      -moz-border-bottom-colors: #616365 #cecece;
      -moz-border-left-colors: #797b7f #fff;
      -moz-box-sizing: border-box !important;
      -moz-border-radius: 1px !important;
      padding:0 !important;
  }
  html select:not([size]):not([multiple]):focus,
  html select[size]:focus,
  html select[size="1"]:focus,
  html select:not([size]):not([multiple]):hover:active,
  html select[size]:hover:active,
  html select[size="1"]:hover:active {
      -moz-border-top-colors: #616365 #fff;
      -moz-border-right-colors: #797b7f #cecece;
      -moz-border-bottom-colors: #797b7f #cecece;
      -moz-border-left-colors: #616365 #fff;
  }
 
  html optgroup,
  html option {
      background:transparent;
      font-family:inherit;
      font-size:inherit;
  }
 
  html optgroup:before {
      font-style:normal;
      font-weight:normal;
      padding: 2px 5px 0 5px;
  }
  html select:not([size]):not([multiple]) optgroup:before,
  html select[size] optgroup:before,
  html select[size="1"] optgroup:before {
      color: #727272;
  }
 
  html select:not([size]):not([multiple]) option,
  html select[size] option,
  html select[size="1"] option,
  html select:not([size]):not([multiple]) optgroup,
  html select[size] optgroup,
  html select[size="1"] optgroup {
      background: transparent !important;
      color: inherit !important;
  }
  html select:not([size]):not([multiple]) option:hover,
  html select[size] option:hover,
  html select[size="1"] option:hover {
      background-color: Highlight ! important;
      color: HighlightText ! important;
  }
  html option:checked {
      background-color: Highlight ! important;
      color: HighlightText ! important;
  }
 
 
  html select > input[type="button"],
  /*html select > input[type="button"]:focus,*/
  html select > input[type="button"]:hover:active {
      background-color: transparent !important;
      background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
      background-position:  45% 50% !important;
      outline: none;
      margin: 0 !important;
      border-width: 0 2px !important;
      border-style: solid !important;
      -moz-border-left-colors: #a3a3a3 transparent !important;
      -moz-border-right-colors: transparent transparent !important;
      padding: 0 6px !important;
  }
 
  *[dir="rtl"] select > input[type="button"],
  *[dir="rtl"] select > input[type="button"]:hover:active,
  select[dir="rtl"] > input[type="button"],
  select[dir="rtl"] > input[type="button"]:hover:active {
      -moz-border-right-colors: #a3a3a3 transparent !important;
      -moz-border-left-colors: transparent transparent !important;
      background-position:  60% 50% !important;
  }
 
  /* -- focus ring - mac specific code -- maybe use outline: 1px dotted invert for Linux ? -- disabled, this reverts to the default behaviour, I think. */
 
  html input[type="reset"]:focus,
  html input[type="submit"]:focus {
      color:#262626 !important;
  }
 
  /* --- disabled widgets --- */
 
 
  html input[type="reset"][disabled],
  html input[type="submit"][disabled],
  html input[type="file"][disabled],
  html select[disabled],
  html select[disabled] option,
  html option[disabled] {
      color:#727272 !important;
  }
  html input[disabled],
  html textarea[disabled],
  html option[disabled],
  html optgroup[disabled],
  html select[disabled],
  html select[disabled]>* {
      -moz-user-input: disabled;
      -moz-user-focus: ignore;
  }
 
  html select[disabled] > input[type="button"] {
      border:none;
      border-left:2px solid;
      -moz-border-left-colors: #b3b3b3 transparent;
  }
 
  html option[disabled],
  html optgroup[disabled] {
      background-color: transparent;
  }
 
  html input[type="radio"][disabled],
  html input[type="radio"][disabled]:active,
  html input[type="radio"][disabled]:hover,
  html input[type="radio"][disabled]:hover:active,
  html input[type="checkbox"][disabled],
  html input[type="checkbox"][disabled]:active,
  html input[type="checkbox"][disabled]:hover,
  html input[type="checkbox"][disabled]:hover:active {
      border: 0 none !important;
      background-color: transparent !important;
      outline-width: 0 !important;
  }
 
  html select[disabled],
  html input[disabled],
  html textarea[disabled],
  html button[disabled],
  html input[type="checkbox"][disabled],
  html input[type="radio"][disabled],
  html input[type="button"][disabled],
  html input[type="reset"][disabled],
  html input[type="submit"][disabled] {
      opacity: 0.6;
  }
 
  html input[type="file"][disabled] > * {
      opacity:1.0 !important;
  }
 
 
 
  /****************************************************************************\
    :CHANGES: void
  \****************************************************************************/
 
  input[type="file"] > input[type="text"],
  html input:not([type]),
  html input[type="text"],
  html input[type="password"],
  html textarea {
      -moz-border-radius: 3px;
  }
 
  /**
   *  BASE 64 IMAGES
   */
  html input,
  html input[type="text"],
  html input[type="password"],
  html textarea {
      background-image: url("data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAQAAAAECAYAAACp8Z5+AAAABHNCSVQICAgIfAhkiAAAAAlwSFlzAAALEgAACxIB0t1+/AAAABV0RVh0Q3JlYXRpb24gVGltZQAwNC45LjE4xKRlPwAAACF0RVh0U29mdHdhcmUATWFjcm9tZWRpYSBGaXJld29ya3MgNC4w6iYndQAAACJJREFUeJxjXLxk2WYGJMDCwMDQiyzA+P//f2Q+AxMDGgAAJwEGM2kcXr8AAAAASUVORK5CYII=");
  }
  html input[type="radio"] {
      background-image: url("data:image/png;base64,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")  !important;
  }
  html input[type="radio"]:checked {
      background-image: url("data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAA0AAAANCAYAAABy6+R8AAAABGdBTUEAANlkkQC7WgAAACBjSFJN    AAB5FwAAgOgAAOvlAACGZQAAgC4AAN3gAAA5EwAALfFDOSc6AAAACXBIWXMAAAsTAAALEwEAmpwYAAABx0lEQVQoz31SOWsCURB+BNbC3xFSp9RGGzvriCAICoImneAWaqULshALC8HEAwQjJForsTCFCBtZzCLieuGBFh6YwlgIKpN5SxI0kDz4ePtm5pvjmyUAQL5hMpnOzWYzb7FYClarVbTZbAWHw8G7XK7z47jvYAZhx0ApFov16vX6x3A4BEmSPtLpdN/tdksIO8uyZ8ckFrNJnU5nt9/v4TcGg8EuEAi8+Xw+ViEh4RLbkURR3OKBv9BoNLZIlDiOuyQ4AxcMBl9lWYbNZgPdbheMRiOoVCrlpm9qp/5UKiXwPM8ROnQ+n18KgkCzgU6nw/rkBxqNRrFTf7FYXIbD4QJBhWrVanVHM1Go1eoTEsMw0O/3odfrAY6wi0QiAnE6nS/lcvl9NBrBeDwGvV5/QtJqtYqd+mu12nsikagQr9d7jx/NxWIB6/UaWq0WGAwGhUBv+qZ26sf2mpmHzB15fHq68ng8TdzLv+rN5/N9Mpls5nI5rbInlPEWVZEnk8kBD/zGbDY7ZLNZGTvy/SyXwu/334RCoXapVFpS8mq1gul0eqhUKkus0I7H49coOXNC+qp4gRV5lPUZVRKj0egz/lY8Ei6O4z4Bnd/QpvegPQoAAAAASUVORK5CYII=")  !important;
  }
  html input[type="checkbox"],
  html input[type="checkbox"]:checked{
      background-image: url("data:image/png;base64,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")  !important;
  }
  html input[type="reset"],
  html input[type="submit"],
  html input[type="file"] > input[type="button"] {
      background-image: url("data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAoAAAA8CAYAAABfESsNAAAABHNCSVQICAgIfAhkiAAAAAlwSFlzAAALEgAACxIB0t1+/AAAABZ0RVh0Q3JlYXRpb24gVGltZQAwNS4xMS4yN6/1yKEAAAAhdEVYdFNvZnR3YXJlAE1hY3JvbWVkaWEgRmlyZXdvcmtzIDQuMOomJ3UAAABhSURBVHic7dPBCYAwDEZhW1xCwZS6/1JqelYHCHEC5R0EEfKfP94hkOTuYweWCQoYMGDAgPfr9+NkcFGFcGvfFSFctTmB/I61TAzOIi8Xa6FFYcVkZgMq5swu9IdXCPi4C6HeHFixIGPzAAAAAElFTkSuQmCC")  !important;
  }
 
  html input[type="reset"]:focus,
  html input[type="submit"]:focus,
  html input[type="reset"]:hover,
  html input[type="submit"]:hover,
  html input[type="reset"]:hover:active,
  html input[type="submit"]:hover:active {
      background-image: url("data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAoAAAA8CAYAAABfESsNAAAABHNCSVQICAgIfAhkiAAAAAlwSFlzAAALEgAACxIB0t1+/AAAABZ0RVh0Q3JlYXRpb24gVGltZQAwNS4xMS4yN6/1yKEAAAAhdEVYdFNvZnR3YXJlAE1hY3JvbWVkaWEgRmlyZXdvcmtzIDQuMOomJ3UAAABjSURBVHic7dPBCYBADERRN9iEu7CWov23oWL2JnoOsQLl30TInB8ZGEhy97kDEYICBgwYMOBz+uO8GFx3pbBBqBTS6oVWb9qcQL5jLQODY4awlvxRdTKzCV0UYQv94RUCvuYGx8ocsZqoiv8AAAAASUVORK5CYII=")  !important;
  }
 
  html button,
  html input[type="button"],
  html button[disabled],
  html input[type="button"][disabled] { /* less strict, allows author styling */
      background-image: url("data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAoAAAA8CAYAAABfESsNAAAABHNCSVQICAgIfAhkiAAAAAlwSFlzAAALEgAACxIB0t1+/AAAABZ0RVh0Q3JlYXRpb24gVGltZQAwNS4xMS4yN6/1yKEAAAAhdEVYdFNvZnR3YXJlAE1hY3JvbWVkaWEgRmlyZXdvcmtzIDQuMOomJ3UAAABhSURBVHic7dPBCYAwDEZhW1xCwZS6/1JqelYHCHEC5R0EEfKfP94hkOTuYweWCQoYMGDAgPfr9+NkcFGFcGvfFSFctTmB/I61TAzOIi8Xa6FFYcVkZgMq5swu9IdXCPi4C6HeHFixIGPzAAAAAElFTkSuQmCC");
  }
  html button:focus,
  html input[type="button"]:focus,
  html button:hover,
  html input[type="button"]:hover,
  html button:hover:active,
  html input[type="button"]:hover:active {
      background-image: url("data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAoAAAA8CAYAAABfESsNAAAABHNCSVQICAgIfAhkiAAAAAlwSFlzAAALEgAACxIB0t1+/AAAABZ0RVh0Q3JlYXRpb24gVGltZQAwNS4xMS4yN6/1yKEAAAAhdEVYdFNvZnR3YXJlAE1hY3JvbWVkaWEgRmlyZXdvcmtzIDQuMOomJ3UAAABjSURBVHic7dPBCYBADERRN9iEu7CWov23oWL2JnoOsQLl30TInB8ZGEhy97kDEYICBgwYMOBz+uO8GFx3pbBBqBTS6oVWb9qcQL5jLQODY4awlvxRdTKzCV0UYQv94RUCvuYGx8ocsZqoiv8AAAAASUVORK5CYII=");
  }
  html select:not([size]):not([multiple]),
  html select[size],
  html select[size="1"] {
      background-image: url("data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAARCAYAAAAcw8YSAAAABGdBTUEAANbY1E9YMgAAABl0RVh0U29mdHdhcmUAQWRvYmUgSW1hZ2VSZWFkeXHJZTwAAABZSURBVHjaYvr//z8DQAAxMQIBQAAxMTAwMAIEEIhgAgggMAsggMAEQACBuQABBCYAAgjMBQggMAsggMAsgAACswACCMwCCCAwCyCAwCyAAAITAAEEJgACDAACqAM55WzqjgAAAABJRU5ErkJggg==")  !important;
  }
  html select > input[type="button"],
  /*html select > input[type="button"]:focus,*/
  html select > input[type="button"]:hover:active {
      background-image: url("data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAABMAAAAZCAYAAADTyxWqAAAABHNCSVQICAgIfAhkiAAAAAlwSFlzAAAK8AAACvABQqw0mAAAACF0RVh0U29mdHdhcmUATWFjcm9tZWRpYSBGaXJld29ya3MgNC4w6iYndQAAALdJREFUeJzt1E0KgzAQhuHXaqEV3HSVg8z9TzBXEXHTH6ykmxSETkZbsii0szMZH744ahVjpFTtikl/7KNq1hpEpAZqYFbV2et1kyWoA25Al67fxxbQkJaGNdDEDOhZLphLVhvQEjQxbwAnYG+sT7kbqpLfpplMRBqgJZ/srKr3TVhCRidEC7xguQFMQMjsBTLPzcTSEXoDDEBvHdFLZoEuBBumKSIH4AhcVPXq9RZ9Nb73f/Yj2AOpzz2UFWQSawAAAABJRU5ErkJggg==")  !important;
  }
```

But this don't work in firefox 4...what now?

----------


## DarkTide

does anyone know how to install monkey grease into FF4.
I did many times but haven't finished yet  :Sad:

----------


## DrMilo

> Which Ubuntu version and ppa you are using?


10.04 and http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam...stable/ubuntu/

----------


## lovinglinux

> 10.04 and http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam...stable/ubuntu/


Please execute these commands and post the content of the firefox-report.txt file created on your Desktop:



```
echo 'Ubuntu Architecture' > ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
uname -a >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Ubuntu Version' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
cat /etc/lsb-release >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Firefox Packages' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
dpkg --get-selections | grep 'firefox*' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Firefox binaries' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
which firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /usr/bin/firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /usr/local/bin/firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /opt/firefox/firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Firefox divertion' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Sources' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
```

----------


## lovinglinux

> does anyone know how to install monkey grease into FF4.
> I did many times but haven't finished yet


The latest version of Greasemonkey is compatible with FF 4. 

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir.../greasemonkey/

----------


## linuxuser12345

Hey, after a while, all my menus that pop up on  Firefox 4 become unstable. When I go to click on the "file", "edit",  "view", etc. buttons, they never stay when I go down the list. Also when  I right click, the list will not stay either.
 This is a bug that needs to be reported, so I am reporting it now. Hopefully we can get this problem fixed in the next update

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hey, after a while, all my menus that pop up on  Firefox 4 become unstable. When I go to click on the "file", "edit",  "view", etc. buttons, they never stay when I go down the list. Also when  I right click, the list will not stay either.
>  This is a bug that needs to be reported, so I am reporting it now. Hopefully we can get this problem fixed in the next update


Have you tried FF in safe mode or a clean profile before reporting as bug? It could be simply an extension messing with the menus.

----------


## Tares

I've installed my FF4 without any problems, but there is still one issue I can't solve. 

My menu still looks like the one in 3.x.x with File/Edit and stuff. I want to get that new button to the left of the tabs with "Firefox" sign. I saw few screenshots in this topic that some users had this feature enabled. Can anyone tell me how to change it ?  :Smile:

----------


## lovinglinux

> I've installed my FF4 without any problems, but there is still one issue I can't solve. 
> 
> My menu still looks like the one in 3.x.x with File/Edit and stuff. I want to get that new button to the left of the tabs with "Firefox" sign. I saw few screenshots in this topic that some users had this feature enabled. Can anyone tell me how to change it ?


Right-click over the toolbar and untick "Menu Bar". The new menu should appear. If not, which happened to me, then right-click in the toolbar, select "Customize", then click "Restore Default Set" in the customization dialog. This should make it appear.

----------


## Tares

> Right-click over the toolbar and untick "Menu Bar". The new menu should appear. If not, which happened to me, then right-click in the toolbar, select "Customize", then click "Restore Default Set" in the customization dialog. This should make it appear.


woohoo  :Wink:  now it works, thank you very much  :Smile:

----------


## LewisGNoa

isnt ff4 supposed to have Global Menu Support. If it does, how do i get it to work?

----------


## mendhak

Are you talking about this?

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/g...04-gets-going/

It says that it's still in development but the article links to some installation instructions.

----------


## LewisGNoa

Okay, so know i have to wait for 11.04. Actually, i am quite cool with that.

----------


## uRock

Moved to FF4 Mega Thread

----------


## Atamisk

Has anyone else noticed that the app tabs don't really work too well? if you navigate to a new website from within an apptab, they update to that website from then on. is this their intended function??

----------


## WorMzy

As far as I can tell, they should prevent you from navigating away from the domain unless you explicitly enter a different URL in the location bar. Clicking links to other domains should open them in a new tab, and opening a bookmark while on an apptab should open the bookmark on a new tab.

----------


## Irony

> Has anyone else noticed that the app tabs don't really work too well? if you navigate to a new website from within an apptab, they update to that website from then on. is this their intended function??


Yup, except that its only happened to me once and I haven't duplicated it again.

I also notice that group tabs is pointless because it changes to whatever you navigate to, so there is no grouping.

And what do we do about there being no tiny menu add-on?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Has anyone else noticed that the app tabs don't really work too well? if you navigate to a new website from within an apptab, they update to that website from then on. is this their intended function??





> As far as I can tell, they should prevent you from navigating away from the domain unless you explicitly enter a different URL in the location bar. Clicking links to other domains should open them in a new tab, and opening a bookmark while on an apptab should open the bookmark on a new tab.


That's correct.

One of the things they should have implemented is the ability to reset the tab to the original pinned url upon restart. That is one of the reasons I barely use it.

----------


## hakermania

Ok, I installed it 2 days ago.. Amazed! Thx Mozilla

----------


## lovinglinux

> And what do we do about there being no tiny menu add-on?


Well, I don't see a reason for using Tiny Menu anymore, since there is the Firefox button now. However, you can still use Compact Menu 2 if you want.

----------


## DrMilo

> Please execute these commands and post the content of the firefox-report.txt file created on your Desktop:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> echo 'Ubuntu Architecture' > ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
> echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
> uname -a >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
> echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
> ...


Thanks for this by the way:

Ubuntu Architecture

Linux miles-desktop 2.6.32-30-generic-pae #59-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 1 23:01:33 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux

Ubuntu Version

DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.04
DISTRIB_CODENAME=lucid
DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS"

Firefox Packages

firefox						install
firefox-3.5					install
firefox-3.5-branding				install
firefox-3.5-gnome-support			install
firefox-branding				install
firefox-globalmenu				install
firefox-gnome-support				install
firefox-mozilla-build				install

Firefox binaries

/usr/bin/firefox
/usr/bin/firefox: symbolic link to `/opt/firefox/firefox'
/usr/local/bin/firefox: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/local/bin/firefox' (No such file or directory)
/opt/firefox/firefox: POSIX shell script text executable

Firefox divertion

/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu: symbolic link to `../lib/firefox-4.0/firefox.sh'

Sources

dropbox.list
dropbox.list.distUpgrade
dropbox.list.save
gezakovacs-pdfocr-karmic.list
gezakovacs-pdfocr-karmic.list.distUpgrade
gezakovacs-pdfocr-karmic.list.save
medibuntu.list
medibuntu.list.distUpgrade
medibuntu.list.save
mozillateam-firefox-stable-lucid.list
mozillateam-firefox-stable-lucid.list.save
nilarimogard-webupd8-karmic.list
nilarimogard-webupd8-karmic.list.distUpgrade
nilarimogard-webupd8-karmic.list.save

----------


## mastablasta

if i add the PPA will i be able to keep current bookmarks? Does the Firefox 4 then replace the previous 3.6 verison?

In windows update is done through the firefox itself and you get to keep user profiles (i have 2 users of firefox on same iwndows user) and extensions. What about in ubuntu?

----------


## WorMzy

Your profiles are stored in your home area*, they won't be touched by the update procedure.

However, when you first start Fx4, it will use your current profile as a base. It'll make a few alterations to the UI (for instance, I think it moves the tab bar to the top by default), and disables any extensions that aren't compatible with Fx4. Your bookmarks, browsing history, and UI customisations should be fine.


*unless you've explicitly created them elsewhere, but even then the update procedure will never touch them.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Thanks for this by the way:
> 
> Ubuntu Architecture
> 
> Linux miles-desktop 2.6.32-30-generic-pae #59-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 1 23:01:33 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
> 
> Ubuntu Version
> 
> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
> ...


Your problem is probably due to the fact that you have Ubuntuzilla installed, in addition to the stable ppa. Ubuntuzilla ceased operations a couple of weeks ago.

To make sure everything works, lets remove everything and install again:



```
sudo apt-get remove firefox-mozilla-build
sudo apt-get remove firefox
sudo apt-get remove firefox-3.5
sudo apt-get remove firefox-3.5-branding
sudo apt-get remove firefox-3.5-gnome-support
```

Then go to "System >> Administration >> Software Sources >> Othe Software" and delete the Ubuntuzilla entry.

Then:



```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install firefox
```

----------


## bigsmitty64

> Well, I don't see a reason for using Tiny Menu anymore, since there is the Firefox button now. However, you can still use Compact Menu 2 if you want.


I don't see this "Firefox Button" you speak of?  :Smile:  Plus, the Compact Menu isn't for firefox 4 according to the link you included.  AT least thats what it said for me.

----------


## Dutch70

> Well, I don't see a reason for using Tiny Menu anymore, since there is the Firefox button now. However, you can still use Compact Menu 2 if you want.


I use the Firefox button instead of the menu bar, but also added an icon for bookmarks. I really like it that way.

----------


## lovinglinux

> if i add the PPA will i be able to keep current bookmarks? Does the Firefox 4 then replace the previous 3.6 verison?
> 
> In windows update is done through the firefox itself and you get to keep user profiles (i have 2 users of firefox on same iwndows user) and extensions. What about in ubuntu?


Depends. As WorMzy mentioned, your bookmarks, passwords, extensions and settings are stored in a separate folder, called profile. So usually, upgrading Firefox does not mess with such data. If you are installing Firefox via firefox-stable ppa, then Firefox 3.6 is completely replaced and your user profile is used normally. However, if use the firefox-next ppa or other ppa repositories from mozillateam, like the ubuntu-mozilla-daily, then Firefox 4 is installed side-by-side with 3.6 and your profile is cloned. In a default setup, is your profile is located under ~/.mozilla/firefox. The cloned profile will be located under ~/.mozilla/firefox-4.0. So if you install Firefox using firefox-next ppa or other ppa not listed in the first post and suddenly decides to go back to Firefox 3.6, your profile will be missing any changes made using Firefox 4.

Chris Coulsson, which is from mozillateam, said that they have a semi-automatic script that will handle profiles correctly, if you install firefox-next then decide to use firefox-stable. However, he didn't explain how it works and am not sure if this script would make any changes if you simply remove the ppa and go back to Firefox 3.6.

So, keep your eyes on your profiles.

I hope my explanation is not very confusing.

----------


## bigsmitty64

> I don't see this "Firefox Button" you speak of?  Plus, the Compact Menu isn't for firefox 4 according to the link you included.  AT least thats what it said for me.


O.K. I figured out that to have the Firefox button, you need to have the "view menu" disabled. But this gets rid of the address bar, which I use alot. Is there a way to have the Firefox button AND the address bar visable?

----------


## Irony

> O.K. I figured out that to have the Firefox button, you need to have the "view menu" disabled. But this gets rid of the address bar, which I use alot. Is there a way to have the Firefox button AND the address bar visable?


With all the bars visible you can right click in the appropriate area and choose customise - you can then drag the icons and address bar about.

I don't particularly like the firefox button but I suppose it will have to do in place of tiny menu.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I don't see this "Firefox Button" you speak of?  Plus, the Compact Menu isn't for firefox 4 according to the link you included.  AT least thats what it said for me.


Right-click over the toolbar and untick "Menu Bar". The new menu should appear. If not, which happened to me, then right-click in the toolbar, select "Customize", then click "Restore Default Set" in the customization dialog. This should make it appear.




> I use the Firefox button instead of the menu bar, but also added an icon for bookmarks. I really like it that way.


I also like the Firefox menu.

----------


## lovinglinux

> O.K. I figured out that to have the Firefox button, you need to have the "view menu" disabled. But this gets rid of the address bar, which I use alot. Is there a way to have the Firefox button AND the address bar visable?


They are independent. You should be able to select which toolbars are displayed. If you experiencing problems, right-click the toolbar, select "Customize", then click "Restore Default Set".

----------


## lovinglinux

> I don't see this "Firefox Button" you speak of?  Plus, the Compact Menu isn't for firefox 4 according to the link you included.  AT least thats what it said for me.


Sorry. Compact Menu 2 works fine with compatibility check disabled. You can do that using Add-on Compatibility Reporter.

----------


## Lucradia

> Sorry. Compact Menu 2 works fine with compatibility check disabled. You can do that using Add-on Compatibility Reporter.


Just wondering why you're allowed to post 3~6 times in a row, since it gives you more beans here :V

----------


## bigsmitty64

This isn't working for me. No matter what I do, I cannot have the address bar AND firefox button at the same time. I restored defaults and started from scratch, still if I choose to uncheck "menu bar" all I get is the address bar, thats it. No firefox button. I'm gonna keep tryin. Thanks LovinLinux for helping here.  :Smile:

----------


## bigsmitty64

> Sorry. Compact Menu 2 works fine with compatibility check disabled. You can do that using Add-on Compatibility Reporter.


And THAT solved my problem! Thanks man. Compact Menu 2 is pretty much like tiny menu, so that'll do it for me!  :Smile:

----------


## lovinglinux

> Just wondering why you're allowed to post 3~6 times in a row, since it gives you more beans here :V


That is definitely not my intention. Most replies are due to the fact that people post more messages while I am typing.

----------


## lovinglinux

> And THAT solved my problem! Thanks man. Compact Menu 2 is pretty much like tiny menu, so that'll do it for me!


You should still check the source of the problem. Perhaps staring Firefox in safe mode or creating a new profile.

----------


## Dngrsone

My window controls (close, minimize, maximize) are on the left side of the window (as opposed to the default right side) due to the Ubuntu theme I am currently using.

The Firefox menu icon is therefor hidden underneath the close window icon, I would assume.

**Edit-- Nevermind, it was hidden under the first app tab (because I had too many tabs up already).  I used the tab options menu to go to tab groups, then returned and the Firefox dropdown showed up in front of the first app tab.


I'm not happy that I can't place that menu elsewhere through 'customize'.  In fact, there is little customization available through that menu.

I too had problems with the the dropdowns (as I have mentioned earlier); it appears to be related to the Blackfox/Lavafox themes by Zigboom.  Unfortunately, they and Littlefox are the only compact themes available for FF 4 at this point, and Littlefox does unwelcome things to certain forums.

----------


## DrMilo

> Your problem is probably due to the fact that you have Ubuntuzilla installed, in addition to the stable ppa. Ubuntuzilla ceased operations a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> To make sure everything works, lets remove everything and install again:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get remove firefox-mozilla-build
> sudo apt-get remove firefox
> ...


Thanks! Removing the firefox "sudo apt-get remove firefox-mozilla-build" did the trick.
I have no idea where the ubuntuzilla thing comes from, it is not in my sources.

----------


## Husker

I switched from Firefox to Chrome, and installed Firefox 4 yesterday.
Bye bye Chrome. No more shockwave crash and video lag.
Hopefully.

----------


## rlj1965

> Please execute these commands and post the content of the firefox-report.txt file created on your Desktop:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> echo 'Ubuntu Architecture' > ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
> echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
> uname -a >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
> echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
> ...


-------------------------------------------------

Here is the desktop report...
Ubuntu Architecture

Linux Richard-Ubuntu 2.6.35-28-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 19:00:26 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux

Ubuntu Version

DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.10
DISTRIB_CODENAME=maverick
DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.10"

Firefox Packages

firefox						install
firefox-4.0					install
firefox-4.0-globalmenu				install
firefox-globalmenu				install

Firefox binaries

/usr/bin/firefox
/usr/bin/firefox: symbolic link to `/opt/firefox/firefox'
/usr/local/bin/firefox: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/local/bin/firefox' (No such file or directory)
/opt/firefox/firefox: POSIX shell script text executable

Firefox divertion

/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu: symbolic link to `../lib/firefox-4.0/firefox.sh'

----------


## rlj1965

> Please execute these commands and post the content of the firefox-report.txt file created on your Desktop:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> echo 'Ubuntu Architecture' > ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
> echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
> uname -a >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
> echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
> ...


Thanks you!!! That worked and I now have the developer version which is fine for me, but is there a way to get the official browser version 4.0?

----------


## mastablasta

> I also like the Firefox menu. [followed by pic of FF45 in KDE]



OMG that's not how it's supposed to be. In WinXP the FF menu and tabs are part of the window not under it.  :Surprised:

----------


## xenon91

```
Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 0AB215679C571D1C8325275B9BDB3D89CE49EC21
gpg: requesting key CE49EC21 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
gpg: keyserver timed out
gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error
```

Tried many times, but the same problem. What to do when this occurs?

----------


## anbaary

I downloaded ff 4 tar.bz.2 file ,extaracted to root opened firefox folder and ran from there,but ff 3.6 was still there so i used sudo nautilus to remove the old ver.
Now to run ff i have to open root/firefox and there is a script file i use to run ff,if i type firefox in the terminal i get command not found msg.
Please help.
I am on ubuntu 10.04.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Thanks you!!! That worked and I now have the developer version which is fine for me, but is there a way to get the official browser version 4.0?


You can download it from Mozilla and install it manually.

See instructions in my blog:

http://www.webgapps.org/firefox/inst...other-versions

If you don't want to type commands and extract files, then you can use my extension FoxTester:

http://www.webgapps.org/addons/foxtester

It is primarily designed for users that test multiple versions, but it also allow to make any version installed via FoxTester as your default browser. In this case, instead of installing Firefox on the extension folder and using a clean profile, it will install Firefox in the opt folder and use your regular profile.




> OMG that's not how it's supposed to be. In WinXP the FF menu and tabs are part of the window not under it.


Yes. Limitations of the Linux version. There are other posts about this and some possible solutions.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...1&postcount=62




> ```
> Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 0AB215679C571D1C8325275B9BDB3D89CE49EC21
> gpg: requesting key CE49EC21 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
> gpg: keyserver timed out
> gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error
> ```
> 
> Tried many times, but the same problem. What to do when this occurs?


I guess you need to wait until the server is back, Meanwhile, the package manager will install the packages if you want, it just won't be able to verify the authenticity. Although is not recommended to do so on a regular basis, I positive you will be fine this time, because the repository is a trusted one.




> I downloaded ff 4 tar.bz.2 file ,extaracted to root opened firefox folder and ran from there,but ff 3.6 was still there so i used sudo nautilus to remove the old ver.


First of all, *NEVER* use _sudo_ for graphical applications. If you need to start a GUI with administrative rights, then use _gksudo_ instead. However, you should *NOT* remove applications installed by the package manager by simply deleting their folders. This would be fine for the Firefox version you have downloaded and installed manually, but for Firefox 3.6, which was installed via package manager, you should use the package manager to remove it, otherwise you might get all sorts of problems. You can use Synaptic, Software Center or you can remove via command line.




> Now to run ff i have to open root/firefox and there is a script file i use to run ff,if i type firefox in the terminal i get command not found msg.
> Please help.
> I am on ubuntu 10.04.


Try this:



```
sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
```

If you really want to remove Firefox 3.6, then do this after the command above:



```
sudo apt-get remove firefox
```

----------


## dajare

Unfortunately, I am stranded on 9.04 (Jaunty -- on my Tosh Satellite Pro A100, the wireless fails with all later releases  :Sad:  sigh!).

I have tried adding the ppa to my sources list as:



```
deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable jaunty main
```

but then when I try to run the "upgrade", I get a 404 on this package.

I've searched this thread for "jaunty" and "9.04", and got nothing. Google isn't taking me to the silver bullet either.

Can anyone give the instructions for for getting Firefox 4.0 on Jaunty? I, for one, would be very very grateful. There might well be others!

----------


## lovinglinux

> Unfortunately, I am stranded on 9.04 (Jaunty -- on my Tosh Satellite Pro A100, the wireless fails with all later releases  sigh!).
> 
> I have tried adding the ppa to my sources list as:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable jaunty main
> ```
> ...


You can download it from Mozilla and install it manually.

See instructions in my blog:

http://www.webgapps.org/firefox/inst...other-versions

If you don't want to type commands and extract files, then you can use my extension FoxTester:

http://www.webgapps.org/addons/foxtester

It is primarily designed for users that test multiple versions, but it also allow to make any version installed via FoxTester as your default browser. In this case, instead of installing Firefox on the extension folder and using a clean profile, it will install Firefox in the opt folder and use your regular profile.

----------


## dajare

> You can download it from Mozilla and install it manually.
> 
> See instructions in my blog:
> 
> http://www.webgapps.org/firefox/inst...other-versions ...


Extremely helpful, and *extremely* fast! Many thanks. Off to do a little Firefox upgrading!  :Very Happy: 

*Update*: I tried the "FoxTester" route - very slick, but not _quite_ working for me! (Will run 4.0, but making default fails.) I'll add details on its own page, as it is not quite on-topic here. Thanks again!

----------


## pyrodude8

Thanks for making it easy!  :Popcorn:

----------


## aeronutt

What the heck...everything was fine, then suddenly....when I type in a word in the address bar, instead of showing Google search results as it was just a few minutes ago, it's showing search results from "guide.opendns.com". I've tried rebooting, no change.

I've searched a bit, but can't find a way to fix this. Help! How do I get address bar searches to show Google results?

----------


## Ominara

@lovinglinux...
Thank you very much... Upgraded!

----------


## lithopsian

> Help! How do I get address bar searches to show Google results?


Check in your preferences what it says for keyword.url.

----------


## leviathan8

Hi... I am having a little problem with Firefox 4 right now. Whenever I go under private web browsing, and for example, if I save an image to my computer, firefox will crash. However, after restarting firefox, if I save a image it won't crash anymore. Can someone test if this occurs on other machines too? Thanks.

----------


## WorMzy

It's not happening on mine.

Started private browsing -> Went to google images -> Searched for "pokemon" -> Clicked a random image -> Saved the image to my home area.


If that would have caused your Fx to crash, then try creating a new profile (run "firefox -P"), and seeing if the same thing happens. if it doesn't happen on the new profile, then there's a problem with your old profile. If it does happen on the new profile, try purging firefox and then reinstalling it.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Thanks for making it easy!


You are welcome.




> Extremely helpful, and *extremely* fast! Many thanks. Off to do a little Firefox upgrading! 
> 
> *Update*: I tried the "FoxTester" route - very slick, but not _quite_ working for me! (Will run 4.0, but making default fails.) I'll add details on its own page, as it is not quite on-topic here. Thanks again!


You are welcome. Already replied to your question on the extension page.




> What the heck...everything was fine, then suddenly....when I type in a word in the address bar, instead of showing Google search results as it was just a few minutes ago, it's showing search results from "guide.opendns.com". I've tried rebooting, no change.
> 
> I've searched a bit, but can't find a way to fix this. Help! How do I get address bar searches to show Google results?


http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1428577





> @lovinglinux...
> Thank you very much... Upgraded!


You are welcome.




> Hi... I am having a little problem with Firefox 4 right now. Whenever I go under private web browsing, and for example, if I save an image to my computer, firefox will crash. However, after restarting firefox, if I save a image it won't crash anymore. Can someone test if this occurs on other machines too? Thanks.





> It's not happening on mine.
> 
> Started private browsing -> Went to google images -> Searched for "pokemon" -> Clicked a random image -> Saved the image to my home area.
> 
> 
> If that would have caused your Fx to crash, then try creating a new profile (run "firefox -P"), and seeing if the same thing happens. if it doesn't happen on the new profile, then there's a problem with your old profile. If it does happen on the new profile, try purging firefox and then reinstalling it.


Not happening here either. As suggested, try a new profile.

----------


## Dennis N

> I downloaded ff 4 tar.bz.2 file ,extaracted to root opened firefox folder and ran from there,but ff 3.6 was still there so i used sudo nautilus to remove the old ver.
> Now to run ff i have to open root/firefox and there is a script file i use to run ff,if i type firefox in the terminal i get command not found msg.
> Please help.
> I am on ubuntu 10.04.


Sounds like you extracted the archive contents to the root directory? If so, you should (carefully) remove the firefox folder from root and extract instead to your home directory (resulting in ~/firefox as a new directory there)

You can then create a launcher in the applications menu to run it. Right click on 'Applications', select 'Edit Menus' > 'Internet', create 'new item' or you can probably edit the command line in the old firefox item to point to '~/firefox/firefox' by right clicking and selecting 'properties'.

----------


## Swedish Berserk

Hello! I have a question. Maybe it has been answered before. How do you uninstall the Firefox 4 stable ppa? 

Thanks in advance.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hello! I have a question. Maybe it has been answered before. How do you uninstall the Firefox 4 stable ppa? 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Go to "System >> Administration >> Software Sources >> Other Software" and disable the _firefox-stable_ ppa. Then run these commands:



```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
```

There is also _ppa-purge_ in the official repositories that you can use to disable a ppa and revert the software installed by it.

To use this approach, run these:



```
sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
sudo ppa-purge ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
```

----------


## Swedish Berserk

> Go to "System >> Administration >> Software Sources >> Other Software" and disable the _firefox-stable_ ppa. Then run these commands:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
> ```
> 
> ...


Thanks for your answer mate! Which method is best to use? Im not all that great on PPA software.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Thanks for your answer mate! Which method is best to use? Im not all that great on PPA software.


I never used the second one, because I didn't know about it until recently. I use the first method and it works fine for me and everyone I helped in the forums.

----------


## Swedish Berserk

> I never used the second one, because I didn't know about it until recently. I use the first method and it works fine for me and everyone I helped in the forums.


Okay! Thanks for your help mate. I appreciate it.  :Smile:

----------


## drs305

If you are an Ubuntu Tweak fan (ubuntu-tweak) it also has a ppa remover in the Applications/Package Cleaner section.

----------


## GeekGirl1

> OMG that's not how it's supposed to be. In WinXP the FF menu and tabs are part of the window not under it.


 


> Yes. Limitations of the Linux version. There are other posts about this and some possible solutions.


The solution does work. But I would call this a "work-around", as it is not a true solution by Firefox, and must come from the Linux window manager. Here is what to do, from: Get Tabs in the Title Bar (like Chrome).

1. Download and install Hide Caption Titlebar Plus (Smart)

2. Configure the "Look & Feel" tab, "Look & Feel 2" tab as described in Step 2 of Get Tabs in the Title Bar (like Chrome). You will see the orange Firefox button appear on the tab bar, but the title bar is still present.

3. Right click on the tab bar, (or in the open space between the address and search bars)  and select Customize... Then drag and drop the "[hcp] Min, Max, Close Buttons" item next to the Firefox menu. I positioned this button group on the right side, as I want to be similar to the MS Windows button positions.

4. Install the CompizConfig Settings Manager:


```
sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
```

5. Start the CompizConfig Settings Manager: System --> Preferences --> CompizConfig Settings Manager. Go to the Window Decoration (it should already be enabled with a check box): Effect --> Window Decoration.

6. I am using Gnome with a customized Ambiance theme, Normal visual effects, and would like no title bar for all window sizes. Under the General tab, Decoration Windows field enter:


```
any & !(role=browser & class=Firefox)
```

You will immediately see the title bar disappear. In summary, Compiz forces the title bar to disappear; the tab bar appears as the top window border in its place.

I can report bugs in Launchpad.net, but Firefox bugs are tracked in Mozilla's Bugzilla. I do not see any relevant bugs open against this problem. (I don't have a Bugzilla account to report this.)

----------


## Torp3x

So Adblock doesn't work in Firefox 4 for me. It installs and I have the red ABP icon, and I can click on it etc, but it won't let me add any filters or subscriptions.

When I select preferences, then add filte subscription, the box closes and leaves me with the preferences box, with nothing in it. If I move the mouse pointer within the box, a tiny little white box appears next to the arrow. Something weird is up...

I've tried uninstalling Firefox and Adblock to no avail.

----------


## sammiev

Adblock Plus works great here with FF4. I even had a update with in the last few days. When first adding the software it should ask you at that time if you want to add a subscription. GL  :Smile:

----------


## Torp3x

I just uninstalled Firefox with package manager, purged it, the reinstalled it to find Adblock installed and my last open tabs still sitting there.

Why does 'mark for complete removal' not completely remove it?

----------


## sammiev

You can always go in and remove the the directory folder completely and try it again. GL  :Smile:  Places --> Home Folder --> Ctrl + h and on .mozilla folder press delete. GL  :Smile:

----------


## uRock

Merged with FF 4 Mega Thread

----------


## hawthornso23

A note for those who are bugged by languages which show up in the addons menu as not compatible with 4.0 (particularly english variants en-GB en-NZ en-AU en-CA etc) and for which there is no `remove' button in the addons interface.

It seems these language packs are not installed by firefox or indeed via the addons service. They are installed by the ubuntu package language-pack-en into the directory /usr/firefox-addons/extensions. 

It looks to me like we need to wait for this package to be updated for a proper fix. In the meantime if these unfunctional extensions bug you, delete the files themselves to get rid of them. Americish menus are probably OK anyway, since it is only the odd word like `color' that is likely to annoy. It is also worth having a poke around in /usr/lib/firefox-addons to see what other leftover cruft is in there. The installer doesn't seem to clear this directory out.

IMPORTANT NOTE:- DON'T DELETE THE TANGO THEME WHICH IS ALSO IN THIS DIRECTORY
 ... that is the default theme. Deleting it will break firefox.

----------


## 3177

> Mozilla still doesn't offer a 64bit download on their webpage, which is what lovinglinux was referring to.


why would they?
64 bit supports 32 bit.

----------


## lovinglinux

> You can always go in and remove the the directory folder completely and try it again. GL  Places --> Home Folder --> Ctrl + h and on .mozilla folder press delete. GL


Whenever you suggest such thing, please inform the reader that he/she will lose all bookmarks, passwords, settings and other Firefox data.

Personally, I suggest trying to create a new profile first. You don't need to delete your .mozilla folder to do that. Also, the problems can usually be tracked down to a particular file in the profile. So, deleting the whole profile, is not necessarily the best solution for all problems.

See:
http://www.webgapps.org/firefox/general-troubleshooting
http://www.webgapps.org/firefox/fixi...upted-profiles

----------


## 3177

> Whenever you suggest such thing, please inform the reader that he/she will lose all bookmarks, passwords, settings and other Firefox data.
> 
> Personally, I suggest trying to create a new profile first. You don't need to delete your .mozilla folder to do that. Also, the problems can usually be tracked down to a particular file in the profile. So, deleting the whole profile, is not necessarily the best solution for all problems.
> 
> See:
> http://www.webgapps.org/firefox/general-troubleshooting
> http://www.webgapps.org/firefox/fixi...upted-profiles



normally when removing a folder, you back it up. So any data remains intact.

----------


## lovinglinux

> normally when removing a folder, you back it up. So any data remains intact.


You can't presume that.

----------


## bent12

i Already installed it

----------


## Fraoch

This is weird, I seem to be tripping up on a pretty elementary step.

Following directions in lovinglinux's blog, I downloaded the 64-bit nightly build from Mozilla and extracted it to my /home directory as I'm running 64-bit.

So now I have a /home/[me]/firefox directory as expected.

However I can never seem to execute the new Firefox.  No matter what command I type, the old one starts.  I've tried:



```
~/firefox/firefox
/home/[me]/firefox/firefox
[cd'ing into the directory then] ./firefox
```

All commands start the old one.  I've even double-clicked and ran both the firefox executable text file and firefox-bin in the folder, again all this starts the old version.

This is kid's stuff, I must be missing something pretty fundamental?

All I can think of - my install has been upgraded many times and early versions used both 32-bit and 64-bit versions of Firefox along with alternatives like Swiftfox and Iceweasel.  All these are long gone, but maybe there's a shortcut left around somewhere, that all references to firefox point to /usr/local/bin/firefox?

----------


## alexis44

I've been using Firefox for about five years and I've never had much of a problem with it.  Right now, I am, with the 4.0 version.  I may have made some errors in the Termainal.  :Sad:   Is there some way I can use the Terminal to set my current installation to default?  I don't think it is right now.  I have the menu and it's running rather slow.  Right now, I can't access the menu.   :Confused:   Can it be fixed in the Terminal?

----------


## bug67

I'm apparantly having an issue with FF 4 and GNOME screensaver. If I leave FF 4 open when the screensaver kicks in and then come back to the browser, if I click one one of the folders in my bookmarks toolbar it'll open but close as soon as the cursor moves off the folder. I read a post on this earlier but did not like the solution. Is there a way to resolve this without disabling/removing GNOME screensaver?  anyone else experiencing this?

----------


## drs305

> I'm apparantly having an issue with FF 4 and GNOME screensaver. If I leave FF 4 open when the screensaver kicks in and then come back to the browser, if I click one one of the folders in my bookmarks toolbar it'll open but close as soon as the cursor moves off the folder. I read a post on this earlier but did not like the solution. Is there a way to resolve this without disabling/removing GNOME screensaver?  anyone else experiencing this?


Many of us are experiencing something similar with the dropdown menus. I haven't seen a permanent fix so far. The easiest solution I've found, if it's the same problem, is to minimize and then restore FF. That enables the dropdown menus until the next time the screensaver kicks in.

----------


## bug67

> Many of us are experiencing something similar with the dropdown menus. I haven't seen a permanent fix so far. The easiest solution I've found, if it's the same problem, is to minimize and then restore FF. That enables the dropdown menus until the next time the screensaver kicks in.


Yeah, I've just been relaunching FF.  OK, so I'm not the only one, good. In that case, I imagination a point update or two will fix it.

On the Windows side of things, I'm having problems with CTRL+T not wanting to open a new tab.

Ah, growing pains.  :Capital Razz:

----------


## fly-by-night

I haven't seen any mention of this while scanning through.

Press *F10* to show the deselected menu bar temporarily.

----------


## bug67

> I haven't seen any mention of this while scanning through.
> 
> Press *F10* to show the deselected menu bar temporarily.


Posts 200, 201, 220, 221, 222, 270 (briefly) and then my post...unless you're talking about something completely different.

----------


## neu5eeCh

> Not sure exactly what you want to change, but you can use the same theme. You can find them by going to tools>add-ons>get add-ons.
> 
>  You can also use firefox4 customizations to move your "home' symbol & other things around. 
> 
> To remove the menu bar, just click >view>toolbars & uncheck "menu bar"
> 
> Here is what mine looks like right now.


Sweet. Is that AIO Sidebar on the right? If so, how did you get those ICONS?

----------


## mathgeek2000

I've updated my Ubuntu 10.10 to include Firefox 4.0 Release version (Not Beta, Not Candidate). Now under add-in's Language tab, all the languages are disabled and for 3.6, incompatible with 4.0

Not that's it's causing trouble, except that I can't delete them. 
ex:  Firefox (en-AU) 3.6  Disabled
  when I click on 'more' I get:
    ' by http://translations.launchpad.net'

Is there any way to delete these, without say reverting to 3.6.16, and uninstalling Firefox completely?

----------


## uRock

Merging with Firefox 4 Mega Thread. Please search the thread as I think this issue already offers a fix.

----------


## uRock

> why would they?
> 64 bit supports 32 bit.


Why are you arguing with me about it? I have already said I had it installed. I do not care where Firefox 4 is offered.

----------


## GeekGirl1

I have updated my  post #296 describing how to remove the title bar. I removed comments regarding the Firefox menu appearing on the right window side, as the problem was an incompatible profile between 3.6.x and 4.0. (Described elsewhere.)

Process to transfer a profile:
- In profile manager, create a new profile folder, then immediately exit. Do not start Firefox.
- Copy only the necessary files from the old profile to the new empty profile folder. The files are described in What information is stored in my profile?. To be careful, I did not copy the User styles (.css) which affect Firefox appearance.
- Restart Firefox with the new profile and confirm the Firefox button on the left side.
- Install the add-ons.

With the Hide Caption Titlebar Plus (Smart) add-on, I now have an orange Firefox button _and_ the Linux Firefox button on the left side. I think the problem is with the add-on, will continue to experiment.

----------


## hawthornso23

Mathgeek - see my post #302 in this thread.

----------


## chrisccoulson

Would anybody using the firefox-stable PPA on maverick only and using a non-English locale mind testing the language pack updates in my PPA:

https://launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/+archive/ppa

Just add it and perform the prompted upgrades (which should be language-pack-xx and language-pack-xx-base, with the 'xx' being your locale). Then restart Firefox and tell me if it is translated correctly  :Smile: 

If it works, I will copy those in to the firefox-stable PPA so that upgraders get a fully localized build of Firefox like they had before.

----------


## Peeved Chemist

> I just uninstalled Firefox with package manager, purged it, the reinstalled it to find Adblock installed and my last open tabs still sitting there.
> 
> Why does 'mark for complete removal' not completely remove it?


Because any add-ins/etc. you add as a user are installed in your own home directory, in the .mozilla folder.  If you want to completely wipe that, then open up a terminal window and type 



```
mv .mozilla .mozilla_backup_configuration
```



 - which moves your mozilla configuration data to a backup.  if you';re *sure* you don't have anything in that configuration you want to keep (like stored passwords / history / etc.), then you can 



```
rm -rf .mozilla
```

 instead - which permanently deletes your mozilla configuration.

For what it's worth, Adblock works fine for me in FF 4.0 (under Lucid), but FF 4.0 has other issues.

----------


## polki@mac.com

> Would anybody using the firefox-stable PPA on maverick only and using a non-English locale mind testing the language pack updates in my PPA:
> 
> https://launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/+archive/ppa
> 
> Just add it and perform the prompted upgrades (which should be language-pack-xx and language-pack-xx-base, with the 'xx' being your locale). Then restart Firefox and tell me if it is translated correctly 
> 
> If it works, I will copy those in to the firefox-stable PPA so that upgraders get a fully localized build of Firefox like they had before.


It works like a dream. My 64-bit 10.10 machine is now running a Firefox 4 fluent in Swedish. Thank you.
When the language packs hit the stable ppa, do I just remove your ppa and live happily ever after?

----------


## chrisccoulson

> It works like a dream. My 64-bit 10.10 machine is now running a Firefox 4 fluent in Swedish. Thank you.
> When the language packs hit the stable ppa, do I just remove your ppa and live happily ever after?


Yeah, feel free to remove my PPA. I've copied these across for Maverick now. Thanks for testing!

----------


## debd

just wish the bookmarks could be searched in the FF4 linux version as it can be done in the windows version. anyone know of a add-on that could be used for that purpose ?

----------


## 3177

> Why are you arguing with me about it? I have already said I had it installed. I do not care where Firefox 4 is offered.


I think you misunderstood what I was trying to say. What advantage is there from a 64-bit browser?

----------


## Dngrsone

> I think you misunderstood what I was trying to say. What advantage is there from a 64-bit browser?


Native applications always work better (more efficiently, faster, fewer bugs) than non-native apps under emulation.

Thus, therefore a 64-bit FF 4 can be expected to run better in a 64-bit OS than a 32-bit FF 4 running through the 32-bit emulation.

----------


## lovinglinux

> just wish the bookmarks could be searched in the FF4 linux version as it can be done in the windows version. anyone know of a add-on that could be used for that purpose ?


Please explain the difference.

----------


## 3177

I can search my bookmarks in the ubuntu FF4.

----------


## uRock

> I can search my bookmarks in the ubuntu FF4.


That's helpful.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I can search my bookmarks in the ubuntu FF4.


That's why I am asking. I don't know any difference in bookmark search functionality between Ubuntu and Windows FF. However, I haven't used FF 4 on Windows other than for testing extensions, so I could have missed something.

----------


## 3177

> That's helpful.


hope this is more helpful...proof!

----------


## madmax75

My FF 4 experience so far:

I Installed it through the Mozilla Stable PPA. No problems there whatsoever, although this happened to be the English-language version (my native lingo is Finnish).

FF4 is clearly faster than the 3.6 I was using before. Love the larger screen estate.

Today I got a language pack update through the Update Manager, and whaddayaknow, my FF 4 started to talk Finnish to me! Yay!  :Smile: 

So far I've been extremely happy with this beast.

----------


## 3177

heres one from windows.

----------


## uRock

> just wish the bookmarks could be searched in the FF4 linux version as it can be done in the windows version. anyone know of a add-on that could be used for that purpose ?


To search bookmarks, click on the bookmarks dropdown, then select show all bookmarks, then you will be able to search and organize your bookmarks. 

I am not sure if this is done the same in Windows, as soon as I upgraded FF in Windows I became disgusted and uninstalled FF from my W7 installs.




> hope this is more helpful...proof!


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## lovinglinux

> To search bookmarks, click on the bookmarks dropdown, then select show all bookmarks, then you will be able to search and organize your bookmarks. 
> 
> I am not sure if this is done the same in Windows, as soon as I upgraded FF in Windows I became disgusted and uninstalled FF from my W7 installs.


You can also search bookmarks from the bookmark sidebar and from the address bar. No need to open the bookmark window.

----------


## Swedish Berserk

I cant reinstall Firefox 3 again. I followed the instruction but it says "reinstallation of firefox is not possible, it cant be downloaded" 

What have i done now?  :Sad:

----------


## madmax75

> To search bookmarks, click on the bookmarks dropdown, then select show all bookmarks, then you will be able to search and organize your bookmarks. 
> 
> I am not sure if this is done the same in Windows, as soon as I upgraded FF in Windows I became disgusted and uninstalled FF from my W7 installs.


Keyboard shortcut for "show all bookmarks": Ctrl + Shift + O

----------


## lovinglinux

> I cant reinstall Firefox 3 again. I followed the instruction but it says "reinstallation of firefox is not possible, it cant be downloaded" 
> 
> What have i done now?


Firefox 3 is no longer supported. You should install Firefox 3.6.

Please execute these commands and post the content of the firefox-report.txt file created on your Desktop:



```
echo 'Ubuntu Architecture' > ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
uname -a >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Ubuntu Version' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
cat /etc/lsb-release >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Firefox Packages' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
dpkg --get-selections | grep 'firefox*' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Firefox binaries' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
which firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /usr/bin/firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /usr/local/bin/firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /opt/firefox/firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Firefox divertion' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
```

----------


## Swedish Berserk

> Firefox 3 is no longer supported. You should install Firefox 3.6.
> 
> Please execute these commands and post the content of the firefox-report.txt file created on your Desktop:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> echo 'Ubuntu Architecture' > ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
> echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
> ...


Whoops i meant 3.6 sorry. I tried running these commands but get that it is not available.

I dont know what to do.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Whoops i meant 3.6 sorry. I tried running these commands but get that it is not available.
> 
> I dont know what to do.


Have you tried the commands above? They are not installation commands, so you shouldn't get such warnings. Please copy/paste the errors you get in the terminal or post a terminal screenshot.

----------


## lovinglinux

Anyone using Home Dash?

For those who don't know, Home Dash is an experimental add-on created by Mozilla Labs, that changes the way you interact with Firefox and hides most of its UI elements. For those who like the simplicity of Chrome, Home Dash could be the future.

More info at https://mozillalabs.com/prospector/2...ith-home-dash/

Download at https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...tor-home-dash/

----------


## Dngrsone

> Anyone using Home Dash?
> 
> For those who don't know, Home Dash is an experimental add-on created by Mozilla Labs, that changes the way you interact with Firefox and hides most of its UI elements. For those who like the simplicity of Chrome, Home Dash could be the future.
> 
> More info at https://mozillalabs.com/prospector/2...ith-home-dash/
> 
> Download at https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...tor-home-dash/


Looks neat, but not something that would be in line with my own surfing habits.

----------


## 5149.5

I have flashaid installed and have ran it. It appears to install a 64 bit version of flash. Yet when I view a webpage with flash, the flash doesn't display and instead I get a prompt for installing a plugin. If I click the nag icon, FF searches forever and never finds a candidate for installation.

I have went through this circle twice. ??????????

----------


## lovinglinux

> I have flashaid installed and have ran it. It appears to install a 64 bit version of flash. Yet when I view a webpage with flash, the flash doesn't display and instead I get a prompt for installing a plugin. If I click the nag icon, FF searches forever and never finds a candidate for installation.
> 
> I have went through this circle twice. ??????????


Go to Flash-Aid Help tab, generate a report and paste the contents of it here.

----------


## 5149.5

```
Ubuntu Architecture

Linux Natty 2.6.38-7-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 25 21:24:57 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux

Ubuntu Version

DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.04
DISTRIB_CODENAME=natty
DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu Natty (development branch)"

Firefox Packages

firefox                        install
firefox-globalmenu                install
firefox-gnome-support                install

Firefox binaries

/usr/bin/firefox
/usr/bin/firefox: symbolic link to `../lib/firefox-4.0/firefox.sh'
/usr/local/bin/firefox: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/local/bin/firefox' (No such file or directory)
/opt/firefox/firefox: ERROR: cannot open `/opt/firefox/firefox' (No such file or directory)

Firefox divertion

/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu' (No such file or directory)

Sources

mozillateam-firefox-next-natty.list

Flash packages

Plugin locations



Flash symlinks


/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so' (No such file or directory)
/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so' (No such file or directory)
/etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin: ERROR: cannot open `/etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin' (No such file or directory)
/usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so' (No such file or directory)
/usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so' (No such file or directory)
/usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so' (No such file or directory)
/usr/lib/lightspark/lightspark.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/lightspark/lightspark.so' (No such file or directory)
/usr/lib/swfdec-mozilla/libswfdecmozilla.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/swfdec-mozilla/libswfdecmozilla.so' (No such file or directory)
/usr/lib/gnash/libgnashplugin.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/gnash/libgnashplugin.so' (No such file or directory)
/var/lib/flashplugin-installer/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so: ERROR: cannot open `/var/lib/flashplugin-installer/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so' (No such file or directory)
/var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so: ERROR: cannot open `/var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so' (No such file or directory)
```

----------


## lovinglinux

> ```
> Ubuntu Architecture
> 
> Linux Natty 2.6.38-7-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 25 21:24:57 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
> 
> Ubuntu Version
> 
> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
> DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.04
> ...


It appears you don't have flash installed. Please execute Flash-Aid again and let me know if you get any errors in the terminal.

----------


## 5149.5

```
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 4310219 (4.1M) [application/x-gzip]
Saving to: `flashplayer64'

100%[======================================>] 4,310,219   1.02M/s   in 11s     

2011-03-29 21:09:01 (376 KB/s) - `flashplayer64' saved [4310219/4310219]

libflashplayer.so
```

----------


## Swedish Berserk

> Have you tried the commands above? They are not installation commands, so you shouldn't get such warnings. Please copy/paste the errors you get in the terminal or post a terminal screenshot.


Yes i have tried. Its on Swedish but it says that the catalog dosent exist.

----------


## lovinglinux

> ```
> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
> Length: 4310219 (4.1M) [application/x-gzip]
> Saving to: `flashplayer64'
> 
> 100%[======================================>] 4,310,219   1.02M/s   in 11s     
> 
> 2011-03-29 21:09:01 (376 KB/s) - `flashplayer64' saved [4310219/4310219]
> 
> ...


Please generate a new report now.




> Yes i have tried. Its on Swedish but it says that the catalog dosent exist.


Please tel me what happens when you run the command below and if a file named _firefox-report.txt_ is created on your desktop:



```
echo 'Ubuntu Architecture' > ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
```

----------


## 5149.5

```
Ubuntu Architecture Linux Natty 2.6.38-7-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 25 21:24:57 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux  Ubuntu Version  DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.04 DISTRIB_CODENAME=natty DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu Natty (development branch)"  Firefox Packages  firefox                                         install firefox-globalmenu                              install firefox-gnome-support                           install  Firefox binaries  /usr/bin/firefox /usr/bin/firefox: symbolic link to `../lib/firefox-4.0/firefox.sh' /usr/local/bin/firefox: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/local/bin/firefox' (No such file or directory) /opt/firefox/firefox: ERROR: cannot open `/opt/firefox/firefox' (No such file or directory)  Firefox divertion  /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu' (No such file or directory)  Sources   Flash packages  Plugin locations  /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so   Flash symlinks   /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, stripped /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so' (No such file or directory) /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin: ERROR: cannot open `/etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin' (No such file or directory) /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so' (No such file or directory) /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so' (No such file or directory) /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so' (No such file or directory) /usr/lib/lightspark/lightspark.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/lightspark/lightspark.so' (No such file or directory) /usr/lib/swfdec-mozilla/libswfdecmozilla.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/swfdec-mozilla/libswfdecmozilla.so' (No such file or directory) /usr/lib/gnash/libgnashplugin.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/gnash/libgnashplugin.so' (No such file or directory) /var/lib/flashplugin-installer/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so: ERROR: cannot open `/var/lib/flashplugin-installer/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so' (No such file or directory) /var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so: ERROR: cannot open `/var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so' (No such file or directory)  pluginreg.dat  Generated File. Do not edit.  [HEADER] Version:0.14:$ Arch:x86_64-gcc3:$  [PLUGINS] libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.so:$ /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.so:$ :$ 1300218622000:1:5:$ The <a href="http://www.gnome.org/projects/totem/">Totem</a> 2.32.0 plugin handles video and audio streams.:$ QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.6:$ 5 0:video/quicktime:QuickTime video:mov:$ 1:video/mp4:MPEG-4 video:mp4:$ 2:image/x-macpaint:MacPaint Bitmap image:pntg:$ 3:image/x-quicktime:Macintosh Quickdraw/PICT drawing:pict, pict1, pict2:$ 4:video/x-m4v:MPEG-4 video:m4v:$ libtotem-mully-plugin.so:$ /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libtotem-mully-plugin.so:$ :$ 1300218622000:1:5:$ DivX Web Player version 1.4.0.233:$ DivXÂ® Web Player:$ 1 0:video/divx:AVI video:divx:$ libtotem-gmp-plugin.so:$ /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libtotem-gmp-plugin.so:$ :$ 1300218622000:1:5:$ The <a href="http://www.gnome.org/projects/totem/">Totem</a> 2.32.0 plugin handles video and audio streams.:$ Windows Media Player Plug-in 10 (compatible; Totem):$ 13 0:application/x-mplayer2:AVI video:avi, wma, wmv:$ 1:video/x-ms-asf-plugin:ASF video:asf, wmv:$ 2:video/x-msvideo:AVI video:asf, wmv:$ 3:video/x-ms-asf:ASF video:asf:$ 4:video/x-ms-wmv:Windows Media video:wmv:$ 5:video/x-wmv:Windows Media video:wmv:$ 6:video/x-ms-wvx:Windows Media video:wmv:$ 7:video/x-ms-wm:Windows Media video:wmv:$ 8:video/x-ms-wmp:Windows Media video:wmv:$ 9:application/x-ms-wms:Windows Media video:wms:$ 10:application/x-ms-wmp:Windows Media video:wmp:$ 11:application/asx:Microsoft ASX playlist:asx:$ 12:audio/x-ms-wma:Windows Media audio:wma:$ libtotem-cone-plugin.so:$ /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libtotem-cone-plugin.so:$ :$ 1300218622000:1:5:$ The <a href="http://www.gnome.org/projects/totem/">Totem</a> 2.32.0 plugin handles video and audio streams.:$ VLC Multimedia Plugin (compatible Totem 2.32.0):$ 20 0:application/x-vlc-plugin:VLC Multimedia Plugin::$ 1:application/vlc:VLC Multimedia Plugin::$ 2:video/x-google-vlc-plugin:VLC Multimedia Plugin::$ 3:application/x-ogg:Ogg multimedia file:ogg:$ 4:application/ogg:Ogg multimedia file:ogg:$ 5:audio/ogg:Ogg Audio:oga:$ 6:audio/x-ogg:Ogg Audio:ogg:$ 7:video/ogg:Ogg Video:ogv:$ 8:video/x-ogg:Ogg Video:ogg:$ 9:application/annodex:Annodex exchange format:anx:$ 10:audio/annodex:Annodex Audio:axa:$ 11:video/annodex:Annodex Video:axv:$ 12:video/mpeg:MPEG video:mpg, mpeg, mpe:$ 13:audio/wav:WAV audio:wav:$ 14:audio/x-wav:WAV audio:wav:$ 15:audio/mpeg:MP3 audio:mp3:$ 16:application/x-nsv-vp3-mp3:NullSoft video:nsv:$ 17:video/flv:Flash video:flv:$ 18:video/webm:WebM video:webm:$ 19:application/x-totem-plugin:Totem Multimedia plugin::$ libflashplayer.so:$ /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so:$ :$ 1289952613000:1:1:$ Shockwave Flash 10.3 d162:$ Shockwave Flash:$ 2 0:application/x-shockwave-flash:Shockwave Flash:swf:$ 1:application/futuresplash:FutureSplash Player:spl:$  [INVALID]
```

That doesn't work very well. Let me try something else.

----------


## lovinglinux

> ```
> Ubuntu Architecture Linux Natty 2.6.38-7-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 25 21:24:57 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux  
> 
> Ubuntu Version  
> 
> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.04 DISTRIB_CODENAME=natty 
> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu Natty (development branch)"  
> 
> Firefox Packages  
> ...


According to your new report, everything is fine now. Have you restarted Firefox and tested it?

----------


## 5149.5

```
Ubuntu Architecture

Linux Natty 2.6.38-7-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 25 21:24:57 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux

Ubuntu Version

DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.04
DISTRIB_CODENAME=natty
DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu Natty (development branch)"

Firefox Packages

firefox                                         install
firefox-globalmenu                              install
firefox-gnome-support                           install

Firefox binaries

/usr/bin/firefox
/usr/bin/firefox: symbolic link to `../lib/firefox-4.0/firefox.sh'
/usr/local/bin/firefox: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/local/bin/firefox' (No such file or directory)
/opt/firefox/firefox: ERROR: cannot open `/opt/firefox/firefox' (No such file or directory)

Firefox divertion

/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu' (No such file or directory)

Sources


Flash packages

Plugin locations

/usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/libflashplayer.so
/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so


Flash symlinks


/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, stripped
/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so' (No such file or directory)
/etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin: ERROR: cannot open `/etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin' (No such file or directory)
/usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so' (No such file or directory)
/usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so' (No such file or directory)
/usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so' (No such file or directory)
/usr/lib/lightspark/lightspark.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/lightspark/lightspark.so' (No such file or directory)
/usr/lib/swfdec-mozilla/libswfdecmozilla.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/swfdec-mozilla/libswfdecmozilla.so' (No such file or directory)
/usr/lib/gnash/libgnashplugin.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/gnash/libgnashplugin.so' (No such file or directory)
/var/lib/flashplugin-installer/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so: ERROR: cannot open `/var/lib/flashplugin-installer/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so' (No such file or directory)
/var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so: ERROR: cannot open `/var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so' (No such file or directory)

pluginreg.dat

Generated File. Do not edit.

[HEADER]
Version:0.14:$
Arch:x86_64-gcc3:$

[PLUGINS]
libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.so:$
/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.so:$
:$
1300218622000:1:5:$
The <a href="http://www.gnome.org/projects/totem/">Totem</a> 2.32.0 plugin handles video and audio streams.:$
QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.6:$
5
0:video/quicktime:QuickTime video:mov:$
1:video/mp4:MPEG-4 video:mp4:$
2:image/x-macpaint:MacPaint Bitmap image:pntg:$
3:image/x-quicktime:Macintosh Quickdraw/PICT drawing:pict, pict1, pict2:$
4:video/x-m4v:MPEG-4 video:m4v:$
libtotem-mully-plugin.so:$
/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libtotem-mully-plugin.so:$
:$
1300218622000:1:5:$
DivX Web Player version 1.4.0.233:$
DivXÂ® Web Player:$
1
0:video/divx:AVI video:divx:$
libtotem-gmp-plugin.so:$
/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libtotem-gmp-plugin.so:$
:$
1300218622000:1:5:$
The <a href="http://www.gnome.org/projects/totem/">Totem</a> 2.32.0 plugin handles video and audio streams.:$
Windows Media Player Plug-in 10 (compatible; Totem):$
13
0:application/x-mplayer2:AVI video:avi, wma, wmv:$
1:video/x-ms-asf-plugin:ASF video:asf, wmv:$
2:video/x-msvideo:AVI video:asf, wmv:$
3:video/x-ms-asf:ASF video:asf:$
4:video/x-ms-wmv:Windows Media video:wmv:$
5:video/x-wmv:Windows Media video:wmv:$
6:video/x-ms-wvx:Windows Media video:wmv:$
7:video/x-ms-wm:Windows Media video:wmv:$
8:video/x-ms-wmp:Windows Media video:wmv:$
9:application/x-ms-wms:Windows Media video:wms:$
10:application/x-ms-wmp:Windows Media video:wmp:$
11:application/asx:Microsoft ASX playlist:asx:$
12:audio/x-ms-wma:Windows Media audio:wma:$
libtotem-cone-plugin.so:$
/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libtotem-cone-plugin.so:$
:$
1300218622000:1:5:$
The <a href="http://www.gnome.org/projects/totem/">Totem</a> 2.32.0 plugin handles video and audio streams.:$
VLC Multimedia Plugin (compatible Totem 2.32.0):$
20
0:application/x-vlc-plugin:VLC Multimedia Plugin::$
1:application/vlc:VLC Multimedia Plugin::$
2:video/x-google-vlc-plugin:VLC Multimedia Plugin::$
3:application/x-ogg:Ogg multimedia file:ogg:$
4:application/ogg:Ogg multimedia file:ogg:$
5:audio/ogg:Ogg Audio:oga:$
6:audio/x-ogg:Ogg Audio:ogg:$
7:video/ogg:Ogg Video:ogv:$
8:video/x-ogg:Ogg Video:ogg:$
9:application/annodex:Annodex exchange format:anx:$
10:audio/annodex:Annodex Audio:axa:$
11:video/annodex:Annodex Video:axv:$
12:video/mpeg:MPEG video:mpg, mpeg, mpe:$
13:audio/wav:WAV audio:wav:$
14:audio/x-wav:WAV audio:wav:$
15:audio/mpeg:MP3 audio:mp3:$
16:application/x-nsv-vp3-mp3:NullSoft video:nsv:$
17:video/flv:Flash video:flv:$
18:video/webm:WebM video:webm:$
19:application/x-totem-plugin:Totem Multimedia plugin::$
libflashplayer.so:$
/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so:$
:$
1289952613000:1:1:$
Shockwave Flash 10.3 d162:$
Shockwave Flash:$
2
0:application/x-shockwave-flash:Shockwave Flash:swf:$
1:application/futuresplash:FutureSplash Player:spl:$

[INVALID]
```

That should be a little more readable.

----------


## 5149.5

> According to your new report, everything is fine now. Have you restarted Firefox and tested it?


No I hadn't tested but I just did and you're right. it works fine now.  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## lovinglinux

> No I hadn't tested but I just did and you're right. it works fine now.


I have no idea why it failed before. I just installed Natty on a VM and tested Flash-Aid. It worked out-of-the-box.

----------


## hawthornso23

> Yeah, feel free to remove my PPA. I've copied these across for Maverick now. Thanks for testing!


Any chance that these will also be updated for lucid?

----------


## 5149.5

> I have no idea why it failed before. I just installed Natty on a VM and tested Flash-Aid. It worked out-of-the-box.


Thanks for taking a look. Now if I can just get the Firefox button to cooperate, I'll be in good shape.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Thanks for taking a look. Now if I can just get the Firefox button to cooperate, I'll be in good shape.


You are welcome. What is the problem with the Firefox button?

----------


## 5149.5

> You are welcome. What is the problem with the Firefox button?


With this unity interface I can't get the menu bar to display. So I loaded the firefox button addon so I could get to the menus that way but it doesn't display for me either.

----------


## 5149.5

> With this unity interface I can't get the menu bar to display. So I loaded the firefox button addon so I could get to the menus that way but it doesn't display for me either.


I got the menus working by turning off the menu integration. Just a little more fine tuning, and I should have this working. Just in time to wipe it all out when I install natty beta.  :Capital Razz:

----------


## lovinglinux

> I got the menus working by turning off the menu integration. Just a little more fine tuning, and I should have this working. Just in time to wipe it all out when I install natty beta.


Yes, it's because the global menu.

----------


## chrisccoulson

> Any chance that these will also be updated for lucid?


Yes. I'm doing that today

----------


## hawthornso23

> Yes. I'm doing that today


You sir - are a saint! Fantastic!

----------


## AnotherMuggle

Hi All,

I followed the instructions in the first post to upgrade my default Firefox to Firefox 4 through the firefox-stable ppa.

On starting Firefox 4 I was informed that the "Ubuntu Firefox Modifications 0.9rc2" Extension is incompatible and has therefore been automatically disabled.  I followed all steps provided and actually saw ubufox get updated.

This is interesting as I have seen a friends machine with the extension active.

Any suggestions?

Cheers,
T

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hi All,
> 
> I followed the instructions in the first post to upgrade my default Firefox to Firefox 4 through the firefox-stable ppa.
> 
> On starting Firefox 4 I was informed that the "Ubuntu Firefox Modifications 0.9rc2" Extension is incompatible and has therefore been automatically disabled.  I followed all steps provided and actually saw ubufox get updated.
> 
> This is interesting as I have seen a friends machine with the extension active.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> ...


chrisccoulson should be able to provide you info about the status of ubufox. If you don't want to wait, you could disable compatibility check. I haven't tested ubufox under such conditions tho. See the bottom of the first post for instructions.

----------


## hawthornso23

> Hi All,
> 
> I followed the instructions in the first post to upgrade my default Firefox to Firefox 4 through the firefox-stable ppa.
> 
> On starting Firefox 4 I was informed that the "Ubuntu Firefox Modifications 0.9rc2" Extension is incompatible and has therefore been automatically disabled.  I followed all steps provided and actually saw ubufox get updated.
> 
> This is interesting as I have seen a friends machine with the extension active.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> ...


My ubuntu extension was also disabled initially. It became enabled after fiddling with it. I'm not sure specifically of what I did to get it to work, but my fiddling included things like uninstalling then reinstalling ubufox via synaptic (running then closing firefox in between).

Later on I also wiped my profile and started a new one. This is rather drastic so you might want to leave it as a last resort..

----------


## chrisccoulson

> Hi All,
> 
> I followed the instructions in the first post to upgrade my default Firefox to Firefox 4 through the firefox-stable ppa.
> 
> On starting Firefox 4 I was informed that the "Ubuntu Firefox Modifications 0.9rc2" Extension is incompatible and has therefore been automatically disabled.  I followed all steps provided and actually saw ubufox get updated.
> 
> This is interesting as I have seen a friends machine with the extension active.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> ...


Unless you have a local copy of ubufox in your profile or you have it installed from another source, then it should work. The PPA contains the latest version of ubufox (the one we ship in Natty), which is compatible with Firefox 4

----------


## AnotherMuggle

Thanks everyone for the advice.  I marked ubufox and xul-ext-ubufox for reinstallation through synaptic, hit apply, restarted firefox and the extension was no longer disabled.

----------


## samliem

Hi,

I've just installed it but I would like to downgrade since some important add-ons do not work. Do you know how to downgrade it?

thanks

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hi,
> 
> I've just installed it but I would like to downgrade since some important add-ons do not work. Do you know how to downgrade it?
> 
> thanks


http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=291

----------


## manzdagratiano

> Hi,
> 
> I've just installed it but I would like to downgrade since some important add-ons do not work. Do you know how to downgrade it?
> 
> thanks


Go to System -> Administration -> Update Manager and select 'Settings...' at the bottom left corner. In the 'Other software section', remove the firefox-stable repositories. When you exit this window, the Update Manager will ask and update the sources (equivalent to "sudo apt-get update").

Then, in a terminal, do:



```
sudo apt-get purge firefox
sudo apt-get autoremove
sudo apt-get clean
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install firefox
```

This should install the version of firefox in the mainline repos (3.6.16).

*However*, before you downgrade, may I suggest removing the add-ons that are not working and reinstalling them again through firefox? In my own case, Adblock was not working since it was installed through the Ubuntu Repo, and could not be updated through firefox. Sync was not working properly even. I removed both of them, and installed them through firefox - and voila! All was well and good. Maybe it will work for you as well.

----------


## zoggerman

> Hey, after a while, all my menus that pop up on  Firefox 4 become unstable. When I go to click on the "file", "edit",  "view", etc. buttons, they never stay when I go down the list. Also when  I right click, the list will not stay either.
>  This is a bug that needs to be reported, so I am reporting it now. Hopefully we can get this problem fixed in the next update


I can open Ff4 fine, after that last update when it overrode my 3.6 I had running...which I didn't want to happen... then after a little while I lose all right click functionality you describe, it's identical to that. 

You can try a right click, then when you go to move the cursor to a selection the menu disappears. You have to restart FF4 then to get it back to sorta working for maybe another half hour or so. Ya, I'd call it a bug, a serious one, right click is sorta real important with web browsers. Does it after the update, but not before, fairly clear cut there it is the update that did it. 

I've also been having a long time issue with loss of cursor focus. When I click on a form or someplace to input text, I want the text to go into the box. My desk area is small and if I bump the mouse a little to get some room to type, the cursor loses focus and no text appears, I have to re-focus it again with the mouse. Now, it shouldn't matter, once you have it blinking inside a form box, that's it, you should be able to chuck the mouse out the window and still have the keyboard input put what you type into the form. There's no reason for it to lose focus or change focus until you move the mouse and left click someplace else. Just bumping the mouse over shouldn't change a thing. Had this with 3.6 and it has carried over to the near unusable 4. Only with firefox, no other program shows this so I know it isn't hardware related.

Two *really* annoying bugs..... just further reinforces my opinion that "open source" mozilla is just a windows software development company that throws some slops towards linux, very similar to the slops you get from adobe. I really don't care how much "faster" java script gets, I try to block javascript as much as possible.

----------


## Dngrsone

> I can open Ff4 fine, after that last update when it overrode my 3.6 I had running...which I didn't want to happen... then after a little while I lose all right click functionality you describe, it's identical to that. 
> 
> You can try a right click, then when you go to move the cursor to a selection the menu disappears. You have to restart FF4 then to get it back to sorta working for maybe another half hour or so. Ya, I'd call it a bug, a serious one, right click is sorta real important with web browsers. Does it after the update, but not before, fairly clear cut there it is the update that did it.


You can minimize the FF window and then restore it and you will have functionality back.  I'm sure this bug will be fixed rather rapidly.

----------


## zoggerman

> You can minimize the FF window and then restore it and you will have functionality back.  I'm sure this bug will be fixed rather rapidly.


That was quite the speedy reply and I certainly will try it shortly when I lose right click functionality. I wasn't trying to come across as a big whiner, but to me those two things I am getting are serious show stopper bugs.

I had just tried a few minutes ago that "downgrade" advice from the previous page and it said I couldn't do it, so I rechecked the software sources box back.. Man, that was weird, too, so I hope the minimize window trick works for 4. Hopefully that "focus" issue will get fixed as well.

Ha! For the past few years I have had this fantasy of winning the lottery and taking some of the loot and starting an open source *only* browser company, nothing for windows, etc, all the effort to only go to open source operating systems.

----------


## Dngrsone

> That was quite the speedy reply and I certainly will try it shortly when I lose right click functionality. I wasn't trying to come across as a big whiner, but to me those two things I am getting are serious show stopper bugs.
> 
> I had just tried a few minutes ago that "downgrade" advice from the previous page and it said I couldn't do it, so I rechecked the software sources box back.. Man, that was weird, too, so I hope the minimize window trick works for 4. Hopefully that "focus" issue will get fixed as well.
> 
> Ha! For the past few years I have had this fantasy of winning the lottery and taking some of the loot and starting an open source *only* browser company, nothing for windows, etc, all the effort to only go to open source operating systems.


It seems to be tied to the screen-saver.

----------


## beringse

This is interesting-just reinstalled FF through the PPA, opened up my iGoogle home page and got these weird languages (see attached).
Only adds I have are Speeddial, Ghostery and AB plus.

On Chromium all is normal on the iGoogle page so it's a FF issue?

----------


## lithopsian

As always when something weird happens, test it without any addons and with a clean profile.  I'd have thought this was a classic "something weird in your config" but maybe it is related to hardware acceleration ...

----------


## beringse

> As always when something weird happens, test it without any addons and with a clean profile.  I'd have thought this was a classic "something weird in your config" but maybe it is related to hardware acceleration ...


Thanks, I tried with add ons disabled and got the same thing. 
After doing some digging I found two language selections highlighted in Prefs>Content>Language. Back to normal now...
This being April 1, I thought it was a classic Google joke when I opened the browser this AM.

----------


## dcstar

If any Australian FF users that were using the *English (Australian) Dictionary* spelling add-on they will notice that the official version won't install in FF 4, so I modified the code to allow FF 4 installation (and it seems to work ok on my system).

Install it by:
Download the .zip fileRename the downloaded file and remove the ".zip" from the end of the file name (required because Ubuntu Forums will only allow uploads of a .zip).Open the *.xpi* file in FF 4 with "File-Open File" and install it.See all your Aussie spelling in web forms presented correctly!

I have sent the original developer a copy of the modified file so hopefully an official FF 4 compatible version will appear on the Mozilla add-on site soon.

----------


## lovinglinux

> This is interesting-just reinstalled FF through the PPA, opened up my iGoogle home page and got these weird languages (see attached).
> Only adds I have are Speeddial, Ghostery and AB plus.
> 
> On Chromium all is normal on the iGoogle page so it's a FF issue?


Visit http://www.google.com/preferences?hl=en-US and set your language.

----------


## dcstar

I have modified another add-on that seems to work ok in FF 4 (*Extended Copy Menu*):

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...ded-copy-menu/

Install it by:
Download the .zip fileRename the downloaded file and remove the ".zip" from the end of the file name (required because Ubuntu Forums will only allow uploads of a .zip).Open the *.xpi* file in FF 4 with "File-Open File" and install it.

The original author seems to have abandoned this handy little tool, so here it is.

----------


## dcstar

I have modified (yet) another add-on that seems to work ok in FF 4 (*Cache Status*):

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir.../cache-status/

Install it by:
Download the .zip fileRename the downloaded file and remove the ".zip" from the end of the file name (required because Ubuntu Forums will only allow uploads of a .zip).Open the *.xpi* file in FF 4 with "File-Open File" and install it.

I have sent the original developer a copy of the modified file so hopefully an official FF 4 compatible version will appear on the Mozilla add-on site soon.

More info: The original author is in the process of putting the FF 4 version through the Mozilla review process, so an _official_ version will appear eventually.

----------


## lovinglinux

EDIT: never mind, The problem was the compatibility pacth.

----------


## lovinglinux

Place the Firefox Button anywhere you want:

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...irefox-button/

----------


## SexySara

I only read the first page on this and it was a great way to install Firefox 4.0. As an alternative might I point out that you install the stable version with one swift command, just copy and paste down below.



```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo aptitude -y update && sudo aptitude -y upgrade && sudo aptitude -y install firefox ubufox
```

I use aptitude rather than apt-get, its better for me. The -y switch after aptitude just tells it to automatically say YES to upgrade and update without asking the user to confirm. 

Anyway, Firfox 4.0 really looks a LOT different and I am gonna have to play with it more to get to know it again.

Thanks for the info on this thread.

----------


## Dngrsone

> Place the Firefox Button anywhere you want:
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...irefox-button/


Thank you, sir!

----------


## lovinglinux

> Thank you, sir!


You are welcome. Just found that today while customizing my FF 4.

----------


## Shogu

Hi!

Any idea to replace Firefox-notify (=xul-ext-notify?), which permit to have notification of downloads with notify-osd?

This do not work with FF4 :
https://github.com/linkinpark342/firefoxnotify
http://packages.ubuntu.com/fr/maverick/xul-ext-notify

Thx, greetings from France!

----------


## henry cow

I am using Firefox 4 in Windows, and it seems good. I tried the beta a month or 2 ago and it gave me problems, but after official release it appears clean.

I have looked at other posts and threads, here, and the reaction seems positive. However, the installation instructions seem convoluted.

Do I wait until I can do it directly out of Synaptic Package Manager, and simply avoid the headaches?

Is it the right move for a casual user?

thanks

----------


## Rubi1200

Convoluted? Not at all.

See here for instructions with 4 simple commands if you decide to replace the current version or 3 to install side-by-side:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1712247

On my laptop, it is stable, secure, and fast.

----------


## henry cow

Thank you.

I used the instructions from SexySara and it worked pretty well. I got a small error message or 2, but nothing major.

The screen layout does look different ..... Windows and Linux do not play well together, because they are not playing the same game, even though they are on the same field at the same time.

As a person who uses the "Home" button fairly often, it often amazes me, the way that all of the browsers seem to want to move it all over the board every chance they get.

Thanks again.

----------


## Rubi1200

Ah, the "Home" icon. Yes, that stumped me as well.

Solution:
right-click on the top toolbar > Customize > move it to where you want it to be (I prefer it on the left so that is where it is again).

----------


## BKbroila

I think it's much better than previous versions of FF, but I've noticed several bugs while sharing a profile between Ubuntu and Windows.

----------


## Kixtosh

Well, after years of using Firefox, I've been using Chromium on my laptops for the past year because:

1) Seemed faster on my oldest laptops.
2) More screen on my smallest screen laptops (no title bar).
3) Clean appearance (no menu bar, but a button next to the address bar).

First impressions are that Firefox 4 seems very promising and I may be ready to change back. It does seem faster that the previous version (after thirty minutes or so of testing), and possibly faster than Chromium, so that should take care of item (1)

However, I've been fiddling around trying to integrate the last two improvements from Chromium as described earlier in the thread.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=296

I gave up when I got to step 4 because it was just eating up too much of my day for comfort. I'll probably try again later.

In the meantime, for anybody else struggling with this, the first thing to do if you still have a menu bar with menu titles taking up a whole row underneath that dratted title bar is:

- Right click next to the last tab.
- Uncheck "Menu Bar".

I'm sorry if that seems like a very simple instruction to include here (it's probably obvious to just about everyone), but it took my little brain a while to figure that out, and it immediately makes the whole thing seem much more doable.

----------


## robbiemacg

Hi Firefox enthusiasts,
I'm hoping one of you can offer me a hand.

Since installing FF4, I've found that I'm missing a feature that makes my life easier. 
*Domain guessing*, and *Keyword searching* don't seem to be happening in the way I'm used to. If I were to type "facebook" into the location bar, I'd get Google results for the term "facebook." I'm accustomed to have URLs completed and being redirected. 
It's the weekend, maybe I'm just being stunned, but I can't figure out what gives/what's changed since I updated.

I've searched the forums, read a number of Mozilla support pages, and I can't find a solution to this issue. 

I've navigated to *ABOUT:CONFIG* and things are looking the way I'd expect:


```
browser.fixup.alternate.enabled;true
browser.fixup.alternate.prefix;www.
browser.fixup.alternate.suffix;.com

keyword.URL;
keyword.enabled;true
```

I'm running an up to date installation of 10.10 on a 32bit system.

----------


## ste_bran

Thanks lovinglinux! 

Noob here, so I am following your instructions to update my FF 3.6.16, even tho I get (what look like) errors. It is possible these don't mean anything, so sorry to bother you guys if they don't. I think my sig says so, but if it doesn't, I am running 10.10 64-bit.

In particular, I got these messages about "something wicked" which doesnt sound too good. Anyway, I just pushed ahead, so we will see what gets installed. I'm posting now b/c I am imagining I will have reboot or at least restart firefox, and then I may not have the messages or this forum open. Hmmm, actually now I see a message in my terminal that says "please restart all running instances of firefox" so maybe I already should have restarted. Guess I will post this, then close my firefoxes. OK, it seems to have installed properly, so maybe those messages were nothing after all.

Suspicious (error?) messages -- these happened in the get update step:

Err http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release.gpg                      
  Something wicked happened resolving 'ppa.launchpad.net:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
...
W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dist...ck/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'extras.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam...ck/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'ppa.launchpad.net:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)

E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.

and then in the upgrade step:

WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
  language-pack-en language-pack-en-base firefox-gnome-support
  firefox-branding firefox xul-ext-ubufox ubufox
Install these packages without verification [y/N]? y

----------


## Tyler Kessler

I can't customize Firefox 4 in Ubuntu 10.10 as much as I can in Windows 7. I can't move the tabs to the top, I can't remove the "File Edit View..." menu buttons, and replace it with the single button, drop-down menu, and I can't move toolbars to the bottom of the screen.

Any suggestions?

----------


## winchendonsprings

Right click anywhere on any toolbar and hide Menubar. It will leave the single Firefox button.

Right click anywhere on any toolbar and Tabs on Top.

----------


## Frogs Hair

Right click the top of the browser above the search bar and you will find the menu bar , add-on bar , and customize option.

----------


## Tyler Kessler

> Right click anywhere on any toolbar and hide Menubar. It will leave the single Firefox button.
> 
> Right click anywhere on any toolbar and Tabs on Top.


Those options don't show up. Right clicking only shows Navigation Toolbar, Bookmarks Toolbar, and Customize.

----------


## Tyler Kessler

Strange. I just installed FF4, but the About Firefox says FF 3.6... I must not have done something right :/

----------


## Tyler Kessler

Just reinstalled, still says 3.6.

----------


## Frogs Hair

When you select customize you will be able to move the search box to the add on bar if you like and there are other drag & drop  options found there . If you remove the check from menu bar  there should be a menu tab that appearers .

----------


## Frogs Hair

```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
```



```
sudo apt-get update
```



```
sudo apt-get install firefox
```

Then check for FF4 on your menu .

----------


## Tyler Kessler

> When you select customize you will be able to move the search box to the add on bar if you like and there are other drag & drop  options found there . If you remove the check from menu bar  there should be a menu tab that appearers .


I don't have a menu bar check to remove.

----------


## winchendonsprings

You need to add the Firefox stable ppa like Frogs Hair just described.

close firefox while doing that too

----------


## Frogs Hair

Have you installed Firefox 4 yet  ?  you wrote that you still had 3.6 installed so I left installation instructions for  FF4 stable.

----------


## Tyler Kessler

> ```
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
> ```
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get update
> ```
> ...


Worked! Thanks.

----------


## Frogs Hair

> Worked! Thanks.


You're welcome

----------


## lovinglinux

> Well, after years of using Firefox, I've been using Chromium on my laptops for the past year because:
> 
> 1) Seemed faster on my oldest laptops.
> 2) More screen on my smallest screen laptops (no title bar).
> 3) Clean appearance (no menu bar, but a button next to the address bar).
> 
> First impressions are that Firefox 4 seems very promising and I may be ready to change back. It does seem faster that the previous version (after thirty minutes or so of testing), and possibly faster than Chromium, so that should take care of item (1)
> 
> However, I've been fiddling around trying to integrate the last two improvements from Chromium as described earlier in the thread.
> ...


These instructions have been already mentioned in the thread a few times. I will think about adding a FAQ to the first post when I have some spare time.




> Hi Firefox enthusiasts,
> I'm hoping one of you can offer me a hand.
> 
> Since installing FF4, I've found that I'm missing a feature that makes my life easier. 
> *Domain guessing*, and *Keyword searching* don't seem to be happening in the way I'm used to. If I were to type "facebook" into the location bar, I'd get Google results for the term "facebook." I'm accustomed to have URLs completed and being redirected. 
> It's the weekend, maybe I'm just being stunned, but I can't figure out what gives/what's changed since I updated.
> 
> I've searched the forums, read a number of Mozilla support pages, and I can't find a solution to this issue. 
> 
> ...


Get Browse By Name extension.




> Thanks lovinglinux! 
> 
> Noob here, so I am following your instructions to update my FF 3.6.16, even tho I get (what look like) errors. It is possible these don't mean anything, so sorry to bother you guys if they don't. I think my sig says so, but if it doesn't, I am running 10.10 64-bit.
> 
> In particular, I got these messages about "something wicked" which doesnt sound too good. Anyway, I just pushed ahead, so we will see what gets installed. I'm posting now b/c I am imagining I will have reboot or at least restart firefox, and then I may not have the messages or this forum open. Hmmm, actually now I see a message in my terminal that says "please restart all running instances of firefox" so maybe I already should have restarted. Guess I will post this, then close my firefoxes. OK, it seems to have installed properly, so maybe those messages were nothing after all.
> 
> Suspicious (error?) messages -- these happened in the get update step:
> 
> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release.gpg                      
> ...


It's an issue with the repository authentication. In this particular situation, you are probably safe to upgrade.

There are some posts back in this thread about such repositories issues, but I am not sure if the problems persist for other users.

----------


## Matadewa

hi all. . . .
i have a trouble with my firefox
i don't know why my firefox didn't save cache video from youtube or another in /tmp like usual
i already upgrade to firefox 4 but it's give same result
how to back it to normal, so my firefox can save cache in /tmp
any help will be apreciate  :Very Happy:

----------


## robbiemacg

Many thanks, lovinglinux.
The add-on you linked provides an excellent quick fix.
(Could the loss of these features, which still appear to be enabled by default, constitute some sort of a bug?)

----------


## lovinglinux

> hi all. . . .
> i have a trouble with my firefox
> i don't know why my firefox didn't save cache video from youtube or another in /tmp like usual
> i already upgrade to firefox 4 but it's give same result
> how to back it to normal, so my firefox can save cache in /tmp
> any help will be apreciate


Depending on browser and flash version the videos are stored inside the browser cache, not in tmp as before.

Also depending on the source of the video, sometimes there is no file to find, because of rtmp streaming.




> Many thanks, lovinglinux.
> The add-on you linked provides an excellent quick fix.
> (Could the loss of these features, which still appear to be enabled by default, constitute some sort of a bug?)


I don't think is a bug. I think they removed this feature on purpose.

----------


## Matadewa

> Depending on browser and flash version the videos are stored inside the browser cache, not in tmp as before.
> 
> Also depending on the source of the video, sometimes there is no file to find, because of rtmp streaming.


thanks for your answer
it's make me a little understand about my problem
so where is the cache video save in firefox 4
because when i tried to find it by type 'about**:cache' in andress bar mozilla
and i didn't find any video cache in either 'disk cache device' or offline cache device'
it's seem firefox 4 didn't same as old version
and i already try to use add-ons mozilla 'cacheviewer' but it's still not compatible with firefox 4
now, i still use combination downloadHelper & downloadThemAll add-ons for temporary because actually i prefer buffer video and just copy cache  :Very Happy:

----------


## lovinglinux

> thanks for your answer
> it's make me a little understand about my problem
> so where is the cache video save in firefox 4
> because when i tried to find it by type 'about**:cache' in andress bar mozilla
> and i didn't find any video cache in either 'disk cache device' or offline cache device'
> it's seem firefox 4 didn't same as old version
> and i already try to use add-ons mozilla 'cacheviewer' but it's still not compatible with firefox 4
> now, i still use combination downloadHelper & downloadThemAll add-ons for temporary because actually i prefer buffer video and just copy cache


Firefox cache is located under the "Cache" folder in your user profile, more precisely at *~/.mozilla/firefox/PROFILENAME/Cache*. The *about:cache* should show that for you, under the *disk cache device* section. I can't tell the exact folder below that, because it is created on-the-fly.

VideoDwonload Helper is the best tool for the job, because it inspects the network for video files being transferred, instead of looking for paths in the page. If it can't detect any video, then most likely the site you are visiting is using rtmp and thus cannot be downloaded. In this case, you won't find any file in the cache.

----------


## Matadewa

> Firefox cache is located under the "Cache" folder in your user profile, more precisely at *~/.mozilla/firefox/PROFILENAME/Cache*. The *about:cache* should show that for you, under the *disk cache device* section. I can't tell the exact folder below that, because it is created on-the-fly.
> 
> VideoDwonload Helper is the best tool for the job, because it inspects the network for video files being transferred, instead of looking for paths in the page. If it can't detect any video, then most likely the site you are visiting is using rtmp and thus cannot be downloaded. In this case, you won't find any file in the cache.


i already to type '*about:cache*" in andress bar firefox like i say in previous posting [*/home/matadewa/.mozilla/firefox/0lnnmwoa.default/Cache*] but it's have too many folder and inside one of them folder, have many subfolder again
it's way i say firefox 4 have different configuration for cache video 

no, i still can download it by download helper
i mean, i prefer buffering video and save cache than download it ^^

----------


## lovinglinux

> i mean, i prefer buffering video and save cache than download it ^^


In this case you will have to search for it.

What I do when I want to get the video from the cache, I delete the entire cache before visiting the video site, so there will be less folders and files in to search.

----------


## Mark Phelps

I made the mistake of converting one PC to use FF4 -- and discovered, after that fact, that almost none of the add-ins and extensions I use will work with FF 4.

So, I've made the decision to NOT convert over the other PCs until the add-in developers release FF 4 versions of their apps.

----------


## Frogs Hair

All my extensions work except for the Ubuntu Firefox Modifications , but I am using Minefield from the Mozilla daily PPA until the release of 11.04 .

----------


## robbiemacg

I just figured out what was going on (It's Monday, and I've had some coffee).
The *Keyword.URL* default has been changed.
If you're also frustrated by the new location bar behaviour, you can make a small change to have the bar again default to the search by name behaviour.

Go to *About:Config* > *Keyword.URL* > double click and provide the following URL:


```
http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-...ient&gfns=1&q=
```

The add-on shared above works too, but I prefer to keep add-on to a minimum to keep them easy to manage.

----------


## lithopsian

> *Re: Firefox 4 Mega Thread*
>          I just figured out what was going on (It's Monday, and I've had some coffee).
> The *Keyword.URL* default has been changed.
> If you're also frustrated by the new location bar behaviour, you can  make a small change to have the bar again default to the search by name  behaviour.
> 
> Go to *About:Config* > *Keyword.URL* > double click and provide the following URL:
>      Code:
> http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-...ient&gfns=1&q=


I'm glad I read to the end of the thread before replying to your problem.  The solution is very simple, as you found.  Did this also get domain guessing the way you want it?

Most of the questions that are getting asked here should be addressed in a FAQ.  Unfortunately the Mozilla FAQ for Firefox 4.0 is just a hopeless mass of self-congratulatory advertising about new features.  It doesn't tell you why everything changed, how to fix the things you didn't want changed, or even simple stuff like how to get tabs on top.

Mozillazine has been working on this sort of FAQ but I don't think it has been officially published yet.  Here is a forum thread that addresses many of the questions, hopefully with enough information to answer them.

----------


## lovinglinux

> i mean, i prefer buffering video and save cache than download it ^^


See http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...4&postcount=16




> I made the mistake of converting one PC to use FF4 -- and discovered, after that fact, that almost none of the add-ins and extensions I use will work with FF 4.
> 
> So, I've made the decision to NOT convert over the other PCs until the add-in developers release FF 4 versions of their apps.


How many add-ons do you have? Can you post a list?

I have 50 add-ons installed, but I have disabled the compatibility check and I have no problems at all.

----------


## robbiemacg

Thanks for sharing some additional sources and taking an interest in getting good info out to the group, lithopsian.
Domain Guessing now appears to be functioning correctly... or at least I'm getting the user experience I'm accustomed to.

Thanks!
R.

----------


## SuperFreak

Is there an easy way to remove incompatible extensions from Firefox 4. The option to remove is not available in Tools/Add-ons , I have looked in the Mozilla folder in the Home directory as well as the USR/Lib/Firefox directories but I have not been able to locate the unwanted unusable extensions,

----------


## lovinglinux

> Is there an easy way to remove incompatible extensions from Firefox 4. The option to remove is not available in Tools/Add-ons , I have looked in the Mozilla folder in the Home directory as well as the USR/Lib/Firefox directories but I have not been able to locate the unwanted unusable extensions,


If the option to remove is not available in the Add-ons Manager, then is because the extension has been installed globally by the package manager. You should use Software Center or Synaptic to remove those.

----------


## lovinglinux

I have compiled a list of add-ons that might be useful for Firefox 4 users. These add-ons modify Firefox 4 gui or functionality in order enhance new features or regain old ones.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...nglinux/firef/

----------


## SuperFreak

Thanks lovinglinux removing the addons from Software Center did the trick

----------


## lovinglinux

> Thanks lovinglinux removing the addons from Software Center did the trick


You are welcome.

----------


## Kixtosh

Well, I followed all the instructions, as described earlier, but I still cannot get rid of the title bar:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=296

- Installed Hide Caption Titlebar Plus,
- Installed Stylish 1.1.1,
- Installed CompizConfig Settings Manager,
- Modified all settings as described,
- The title bar is still visible, and tabs are immediately below it.

However, using the F11 Full Screen shortcut in FF4 is a very workable solution for this (even if it's only temporary) compared to FF3.6, and makes it even better than Chromium in some ways (for laptops), since:

- All tabs remain visible (unlike FF3.6 or Chromium).
- There is no title bar in Full Screen mode.
- The address bar remains visible (unlike FF3.6 or Chromium).
- Both top and bottom panels are also hidden.

I've never liked a full screen mode that hides the URL address bar, but I could totally live with this since it doesn't hide that, nor even the tabs, making it far more convenient for my type of usage. Obviously, this is for normal browsing, where the objective is to get extra screen space on smaller laptops ... not for those who want to connect to an external screen and make the browser layout "disappear" completely, so to speak.

If I could get FF to start in Full Screen mode by default, it would be even more convenient. One only has to hit F11 again to get back to normal viewing ... but I wish I could still get the fix working. I'm not sure where I'm going wrong.

----------


## LewRockwellFAN

Installed it side by side. Glad I did. I'm not giving up 3.6 until I get 4 tweaked a bit. Just thought I'd post this as a caution to the impetuous.

----------


## arzali

> Well, I followed all the instructions, as described earlier, but I still cannot get rid of the title bar:
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=296
> 
> - Installed Hide Caption Titlebar Plus,
> - Installed Stylish 1.1.1,
> - Installed CompizConfig Settings Manager,
> - Modified all settings as described,
> - The title bar is still visible, and tabs are immediately below it.
> ...


You need Compiz running as Window manager to hide the title bar with compiz.
If you use lxde try this (from Yalok Iy comment on   webup8)

"Under LXDE (Lubuntu) step 5 is:

gksu gedit ~/.config/openbox/lxde-rc.xml

Then add before the line "/applications" the following lines:
<application class="Firefox*" name="*" role="*">
<decor>no</decor>
</application>

Log out and login back."

Hope this helps

----------


## Kixtosh

> You need Compiz running as Window manager to hide the title bar with compiz. ...


Maybe this is my problem, but I'm not sure how I make sure this is the case, or what I have to disable/remove to achieve that.

(I'm not using LXDE on the laptop I want to use with FF4.)

----------


## 5149.5

> I have flashaid installed and have ran it. It appears to install a 64 bit version of flash. Yet when I view a webpage with flash, the flash doesn't display and instead I get a prompt for installing a plugin. If I click the nag icon, FF searches forever and never finds a candidate for installation.
> 
> I have went through this circle twice. ??????????


I re-installed for 11.04 beta 1 and this problem has returned. Here is the error from the script:
mv: cannot move `libflashplayer.so' to `/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/': No such file or directory

And here is rhe report output:



```
Ubuntu Architecture

Linux Natty 2.6.38-7-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 25 21:24:57 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux

Ubuntu Version

DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.04
DISTRIB_CODENAME=natty
DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu Natty (development branch)"

Firefox Packages

firefox                        install
firefox-globalmenu                install
firefox-gnome-support                install

Firefox binaries

/usr/bin/firefox
/usr/bin/firefox: symbolic link to `../lib/firefox-4.0/firefox.sh'
/usr/local/bin/firefox: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/local/bin/firefox' (No such file or directory)
/opt/firefox/firefox: ERROR: cannot open `/opt/firefox/firefox' (No such file or directory)

Firefox divertion

/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu' (No such file or directory)

Sources

tualatrix-ppa-natty.list
tualatrix-ppa-natty.list.save

Flash packages

Plugin locations



Flash symlinks


/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so' (No such file or directory)
/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so' (No such file or directory)
/etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin: ERROR: cannot open `/etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin' (No such file or directory)
/usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so' (No such file or directory)
/usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so' (No such file or directory)
/usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so' (No such file or directory)
/usr/lib/lightspark/lightspark.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/lightspark/lightspark.so' (No such file or directory)
/usr/lib/swfdec-mozilla/libswfdecmozilla.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/swfdec-mozilla/libswfdecmozilla.so' (No such file or directory)
/usr/lib/gnash/libgnashplugin.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/gnash/libgnashplugin.so' (No such file or directory)
/var/lib/flashplugin-installer/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so: ERROR: cannot open `/var/lib/flashplugin-installer/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so' (No such file or directory)
/var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so: ERROR: cannot open `/var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so' (No such file or directory)

pluginreg.dat

Generated File. Do not edit.

[HEADER]
Version:0.14:$
Arch:x86_64-gcc3:$

[PLUGINS]

[INVALID]
```

----------


## lovinglinux

> I re-installed for 11.04 beta 1 and this problem has returned. Here is the error from the script:
> mv: cannot move `libflashplayer.so' to `/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/': No such file or directory
> 
> And here is rhe report output:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Ubuntu Architecture
> ...



Run this:



```
sudo mkdir /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
```

Then execute Flash-Aid again.

----------


## arzali

> Maybe this is my problem, but I'm not sure how I make sure this is the case, or what I have to disable/remove to achieve that.
> 
> (I'm not using LXDE on the laptop I want to use with FF4.)


It would be a help to know what you use  :Smile:  but for now here is an info about compiz and how to enable it.
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Co...r/CompizFusion

and if you cant use compiz then perhaps devilspie is something for you 
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie

----------


## 5149.5

```
Ubuntu Architecture

Linux Natty 2.6.38-7-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 25 21:24:57 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux

Ubuntu Version

DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.04
DISTRIB_CODENAME=natty
DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu Natty (development branch)"

Firefox Packages

firefox                        install
firefox-globalmenu                install
firefox-gnome-support                install

Firefox binaries

/usr/bin/firefox
/usr/bin/firefox: symbolic link to `../lib/firefox-4.0/firefox.sh'
/usr/local/bin/firefox: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/local/bin/firefox' (No such file or directory)
/opt/firefox/firefox: ERROR: cannot open `/opt/firefox/firefox' (No such file or directory)

Firefox divertion

/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu' (No such file or directory)

Sources

tualatrix-ppa-natty.list
tualatrix-ppa-natty.list.save

Flash packages

Plugin locations



Flash symlinks


/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, stripped
/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so' (No such file or directory)
/etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin: ERROR: cannot open `/etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin' (No such file or directory)
/usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so' (No such file or directory)
/usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so' (No such file or directory)
/usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so' (No such file or directory)
/usr/lib/lightspark/lightspark.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/lightspark/lightspark.so' (No such file or directory)
/usr/lib/swfdec-mozilla/libswfdecmozilla.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/swfdec-mozilla/libswfdecmozilla.so' (No such file or directory)
/usr/lib/gnash/libgnashplugin.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/gnash/libgnashplugin.so' (No such file or directory)
/var/lib/flashplugin-installer/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so: ERROR: cannot open `/var/lib/flashplugin-installer/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so' (No such file or directory)
/var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so: ERROR: cannot open `/var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so' (No such file or directory)

pluginreg.dat

Generated File. Do not edit.

[HEADER]
Version:0.14:$
Arch:x86_64-gcc3:$

[PLUGINS]

[INVALID]
```


That fixed it. Thanks again.

----------


## lithopsian

You should be able to hide the title bar in any window manager.  You can do it in Openbox and LXDE.  What are you using?  Straight Metacity?

That's not the same as Firefox full screen mode though, but you might like it better.  In full screen mode there are various ways to toggle or temporarily display the location bar, or you can press alt-d to have a location dialog come up for you.

You should be able to disable troublesome extensions even if you can't uninstall them from the addon manager.  Quicker and easier if you are turning them on and off looking for problems.

----------


## lovinglinux

> That fixed it. Thanks again.


You are welcome.

----------


## Kixtosh

> It would be a help to know what you use ...





> You should be able to hide the title bar in any window manager.  You can do it in Openbox and LXDE.  What are you using? ...


Thanks guys! I'm using whatever is default in Lucid Lynx (if that's even called a window manager ... I don't know). Basically, I open the Preferences menu in the top panel, and choose Appearance from the list. This is where Compiz now shows up, but I can't tell if Compiz is actually controlling everything or not.

I can take some screenshots if that would help anything.

----------


## iconoclast hero

It appears that this is locali"s"ed to Ubuntu FF4, but for some reason, it seems that the FF4 in-line spell check has some how defaulted to the UK-English spelling of things like realise, editorialise, the afore-mentioned localised.  I checked and under content > languages US English is selected.  Anyone solve this issue before?  It is not happening in FF4/Vista and I have not run FF3 in Ubuntu.  

**Update**
I found that you need to right click on a multi-line text box and under languages select English / United States.  I think it defaulted to English / Australian because it was first on the list.

----------


## uRock

This has been answered in the FF 4 Mega Thread

----------


## Matadewa

> See http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...4&postcount=16


thanks to lovinglinux for this answer  :Very Happy:

----------


## lovinglinux

> thanks to lovinglinux for this answer


You are welcome.

----------


## thenickrulz

firefox 4 is great on linux.. it is really much better than firefox 3... more cool features! :Smile:

----------


## Daniel5

Hello their!

So I've copied the 'signons.sqlite' and 'key3.db' files to another computer. Which has the latest version of Firefox (4). I put them in the ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/ folder. But when I open Firefox on the new computer and try to view my old passwords there aren't there. Does the new Firefox use a new directory?

Thanks bye!

----------


## lithopsian

Firefox profile directories are still structured the same way, but they can be called anything you want.  The default name has a unique garbage directory plus .default as you show.  If you see a Firefox profile in that location then it is the place.

I don't know why your passwords don't show.  You could try sync to transfer settings like this between the two computers.  Or you could copy an entire profile.

----------


## bigsmitty64

Two things I can't figure out. 

*1.* In the "customize" window for the menu bar, there used to be a "new tab" button
 you could drag out to the menu bar. That is gone (for me at least).

*2.* Using compact menu, the right click, "open in new tab" *within the menus*, doesn't work. 
Like in bookmarks I can't "open in new tab"  It just does nothing.

Anyone know of any fixes or am I doing something wrong in setting it up?

----------


## lithopsian

There is a new tab button but some very common extensions seem to mess with it.  I think by default it appears at the very right hand end of the tab bar.  You can move it or remove it.

----------


## lovinglinux

> *1.* In the "customize" window for the menu bar, there used to be a "new tab" button
>  you could drag out to the menu bar. That is gone (for me at least).


It is still there. If you can't see it, reset your toolbars to default and customize them again.




> *2.* Using compact menu, the right click, "open in new tab" *within the menus*, doesn't work. 
> Like in bookmarks I can't "open in new tab"  It just does nothing.


I have experienced a similar problem. It was some extension messing with it. Start Firefox in safe mode and test if it works. 



```
firefox -safe-mode
```

BTW, I decided to start a new clean profile, because I was experiencing a lot of errors. Sometimes is better to just do that and copy the files and databases you need form the old profile.

----------


## M4570D0N

I have a question or two, to which I cannot seem to find the answers. I upgraded to 4.0 from the firefox-stable ppa while back. A week or so ago I saw that FF was taking up a lot of memory usage (over 900mb) but when I went to prefs> advanced>network it said I only had 189.2mb of cache. I noticed in my /.mozilla folder that there was a /firefox/MyProfile/Cache folder which had 189.2mb in it but there was also a /firefox-4.0/MyProfile/Cache folder (same profile name) with an additional 300-400mb in it. Is that supposed to be set up this way? Either way, I was clearing out some of those files and I didn't realize it at the time but I accidentally deleted the _CACHE_001_, _CACHE_002_, _CACHE_003_, and _CACHE_MAP_ files in the ~/.mozilla/firefox-4.0/MyProfile/Cache folder. Since then, that folder is always completely empty now. Do I need to reinstall those 4 files in that folder, and if so, how?

----------


## sports fan Matt

In firefox, how can you disable the browser history without going into the prefs? (I remember there is a way but I cannot remember how through about**:config)

----------


## bigsmitty64

> There is a new tab button but some very common extensions seem to mess with it.  I think by default it appears at the very right hand end of the tab bar.  You can move it or remove it.


  Oh, but I have "always show tab bar" unchecked. So I have no tabs by default. I was talking about in the "customize" window its not there.

----------


## bigsmitty64

> It is still there. If you can't see it, reset your toolbars to default and customize them again.
> 
> 
> 
> I have experienced a similar problem. It was some extension messing with it. Start Firefox in safe mode and test if it works. 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Thanks man,
So..... going into safe-mode it (open in new tab) worked. So I disabled "compact menu" and all is well. Kinda sucks because I really like that add on.

I'll try resetting to default for the other issue as you suggested. Thanks, I appreciate the help!

*EDIT: Nope that didn't help. There is still no "new tab" in the customize window. 

*

----------


## lovinglinux

> Thanks man,
> So..... going into safe-mode it (open in new tab) worked. So I disabled "compact menu" and all is well. Kinda sucks because I really like that add on.
> 
> I'll try resetting to default for the other issue as you suggested. Thanks, I appreciate the help!
> 
> *EDIT: Nope that didn't help. There is still no "new tab" in the customize window. 
> 
> *


Try disabling the extension, then dragging the "new tab" icon to somewhere you like then enabling the extension again.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I have a question or two, to which I cannot seem to find the answers. I upgraded to 4.0 from the firefox-stable ppa while back. A week or so ago I saw that FF was taking up a lot of memory usage (over 900mb) but when I went to prefs> advanced>network it said I only had 189.2mb of cache. I noticed in my /.mozilla folder that there was a /firefox/MyProfile/Cache folder which had 189.2mb in it but there was also a /firefox-4.0/MyProfile/Cache folder (same profile name) with an additional 300-400mb in it. Is that supposed to be set up this way? Either way, I was clearing out some of those files and I didn't realize it at the time but I accidentally deleted the _CACHE_001_, _CACHE_002_, _CACHE_003_, and _CACHE_MAP_ files in the ~/.mozilla/firefox-4.0/MyProfile/Cache folder. Since then, that folder is always completely empty now. Do I need to reinstall those 4 files in that folder, and if so, how?


If your Firefox is eating too much memory, then most likely is an extension leaking memory. 

The firefox-stable ppa does not create a ~/.mozilla/firefox-4.0 folder. That is created when you use firefox-next ppa. It basically clone your user profile, to avoid issues while testing the new version. Personally, I don't like this, because create confusion.

You can safely delete the entire Cache folder. I do that all the time. There is no need to recreate any files. Firefox will create them when needed. However, deleting your disk cache won't have any impact on memory usage. Take a look in my tutorial on how to tweak memory usage and check if you don't have any extension causing the trouble by disabling them.

http://www.webgapps.org/firefox/preferences-tweaks




> In firefox, how can you disable the browser history without going into the prefs? (I remember there is a way but I cannot remember how through about**:config)


Set *browser.privatebrowsing.autostart* to *true*. It will completely disable all browser history storage.

----------


## M4570D0N

> If your Firefox is eating too much memory, then most likely is an extension leaking memory. 
> 
> The firefox-stable ppa does not create a ~/.mozilla/firefox-4.0 folder. That is created when you use firefox-next ppa. It basically clone your user profile, to avoid issues while testing the new version. Personally, I don't like this, because create confusion.
> 
> You can safely delete the entire Cache folder. I do that all the time. There is no need to recreate any files. Firefox will create them when needed. However, deleting your disk cache won't have any impact on memory usage. Take a look in my tutorial on how to tweak memory usage and check if you don't have any extension causing the trouble by disabling them.
> 
> http://www.webgapps.org/firefox/preferences-tweaks
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh. Thank you. I had briefly tried the 4.0rc2 from the firefox-next ppa prior to the stable release but I guess that folder did not get removed when I uninstalled it.

As far as history goes, couldn't you just set *places.history.enabled* to *false*?

----------


## lovinglinux

Check if you don't have a ~/.mozilla/firefox-4.0 folder with a copy of your profile. Depending on how you have installed FF4 that folder may exists or not.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Ahh. Thank you. I had briefly tried the 4.0rc2 from the firefox-next ppa prior to the stable release but I guess that folder did not get removed when I uninstalled it.


According to mozillateam, they have a semi-automatic script to deal with profiles that were created by firefox-next, if you install firefox-stable. I never actually tested it and wasn't much successful obtaining more information on how that script works. 

Anyways, whenever I install a version that clone my profile, I simply delete the new profile folder and create a symlink to my default one. I really don't like that cloning thing. I like to manage my profiles myself and in my personal opinion, cloning profiles only cause confusion.





> As far as history goes, couldn't you just set *places.history.enabled* to *false*?


Yes. That deals specifically with bookmark history, while the one I posted disable all history saving.

----------


## Frogs Hair

Minefield just updated to 4.2  and I lost all but two of my add-ons including Flash Aid , I'm not sure weather to force compatibility or just wait for them to catch up .

----------


## thenickrulz

I had minefield 4 and hated it, ended up getting firefox 4! i would do that..

----------


## lovinglinux

> Minefield just updated to 4.2  and I lost all but two of my add-ons including Flash Aid , I'm not sure weather to force compatibility or just wait for them to catch up .


You will probably be fine by forcing compatibility. I didn't receive any alert from Mozilla about serious changes in FF 4.2 when compared to 4.0 and I have tested some of my extensions without issues.

BTW, I have just applied a compatibility patch to Flash-Aid. Just update to make it work again.

----------


## Claus7

Hello,

since this thread is a mega thread about firefox 4 I would like to make a minor question about it.

In the top panel of f4, there are a couple of default toobars. Also there is a way to add more and even to add specific shortcuts on them.

My question is: Is it possible to add the "find string toolbar' (which is enabled either Ctrl+F or from edit menu) on the top panel of the screen?

If this toolbar appears, it appears in the bottom of the screen. Yet I would prefer it to be on top, because that way I can enjoy a better view of my firefox theme and is more practical to me.

Kind regards to all and to _lovinglinux_ who does a very good job!

----------


## Frogs Hair

> You will probably be fine by forcing compatibility. I didn't receive any alert from Mozilla about serious changes in FF 4.2 when compared to 4.0 and I have tested some of my extensions without issues.
> 
> BTW, I have just applied a compatibility patch to Flash-Aid. Just update to make it work again.


Just hours later I have received another update , This is odd because the browser is showing up as Firefox-Trunk on my global menu and Minefield 4.0 appeared on my installed auto remove list . I will check Flash Aid and report back.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hello,
> 
> since this thread is a mega thread about firefox 4 I would like to make a minor question about it.
> 
> In the top panel of f4, there are a couple of default toobars. Also there is a way to add more and even to add specific shortcuts on them.
> 
> My question is: Is it possible to add the "find string toolbar' (which is enabled either Ctrl+F or from edit menu) on the top panel of the screen?
> 
> If this toolbar appears, it appears in the bottom of the screen. Yet I would prefer it to be on top, because that way I can enjoy a better view of my firefox theme and is more practical to me.
> ...


Thanks Claus7 for your comment.

There is no way to change that natively, but possibly with an extension or script. I will do some research on that.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Just hours later I have received another update , This is odd because the browser is showing up as Firefox-Trunk on my global menu and Minefield 4.0 appeared on my installed auto remove list . I will check Flash Aid and report back.


We can probably expect some changes in the nightly repositories soon.

Check this out:

https://developer.mozilla.org/devnew...apid-releases/

----------


## Frogs Hair

The Flash Aid patch is working , but many of the add-ons including themes are are now incompatible with Minefield 4.2 . If you were using a theme that is no longer compatible with Minefield the browser may not open after update and a reboot may be required.

----------


## lovinglinux

> The Flash Aid patch is working , but many of the add-ons including themes are are now incompatible with Minefield 4.2 . If you were using a theme that is no longer compatible with Minefield the browser may not open after update and a reboot may be required.


You have tow options: use firefox-stable ppa or use the Add-ons Compatibility Reporter.

----------


## Frogs Hair

[QUOTE=lovinglinux;10652431]We can probably expect some changes in the nightly repositories soon.

Check this out:

https://developer.mozilla.org/devnew...apid-releases/[/QUOTE


Thanks for the link and the patch. :Very Happy:

----------


## Frogs Hair

> You have tow options: use firefox-stable ppa or use the Add-ons Compatibility Reporter.


Added to Minefield , Thank You  , as always you're a great help !

----------


## Claus7

Hello,




> Thanks Claus7 for your comment.
> 
> There is no way to change that natively, but possibly with an extension or script. I will do some research on that.


thank you for your immediate response and your time!

Kind regards!

----------


## Frogs Hair

> I had minefield 4 and hated it, ended up getting firefox 4! i would do that..


I will be installing 11.04 in a few weeks , so I will keep Minefield until that time . I used the 3.6 .xx daily build until  recently  and after the the final release of 3.6 I experienced no compatibility issues with the daily build . This is not the case with Minefield and even with 4.0 many add-ons had not been updated yet.

----------


## Frogs Hair

@ lovinglinux , I did some searching and found my update was not an update for 4.0 , but an installation of 4.2 alpha 1 . That explains the compatibility problem , and also why Minefield 4.0 showed up as installed auto removable . I have Adblock Plus , Noscript  , and Flash Aid working .

Thanks Again

----------


## lovinglinux

> @ lovinglinux , I did some searching and found my update was not an update for 4.0 , but an installation of 4.2 alpha 1 . That explains the compatibility problem , and also why Minefield 4.0 showed up as installed auto removable . I have Adblock Plus , Noscript  , and Flash Aid working .
> 
> Thanks Again


You are welcome. 

You was using firefox-next or mozilla-daily ppa, instead of firefox-stabe.

Have fun.

----------


## Stray Wolf

I used the FF stable ppa and got upgraded to 4 on my Lucid system when it came out.  I kept getting a Java:void [0] error on buttons and stuff on websites and couldn't navigate well.  Also, WebGL didn't work either so I went back to 3.6.  If they at least get Javascript working right I'll upgrade again.  Not having WebGL is no big deal though since it doesn't seem to be available on 3.6.

Test WebGL at https://cvs.khronos.org/svn/repos/re...nce-tests.html

----------


## M4570D0N

> I used the FF stable ppa and got upgraded to 4 on my Lucid system when it came out.  I kept getting a Java:void [0] error on buttons and stuff on websites and couldn't navigate well.  Also, WebGL didn't work either so I went back to 3.6.  If they at least get Javascript working right I'll upgrade again.  Not having WebGL is no big deal though since it doesn't seem to be available on 3.6.
> 
> Test WebGL at https://cvs.khronos.org/svn/repos/re...nce-tests.html


WebGL is disabled by default. You have to run FF with the environment variable: MOZ_GLX_IGNORE_BLACKLIST. Also, going to about**:config, you have to set the path for webgl.osmesalib to the libOSMesa file. For me, it was /usr/lib/libOSMesa.so.6.5.3

----------


## maembe

I have Firefox 4.0 and as of today, the graphics have been messed up.  It's hard to describe exactly, but when I type, every so often a character won't appear even though it's there, it just doesn't show up until after I do something else, like type another character.  When I backspace it often leaves pieces of characters behind.  The worst of it is that it does this with images and parts of pages as well.  They will get stuck on the screen after I change pages and things like that.  It just started doing this and I'm not sure why because I don't think I updated anything in Firefox.  
This does not happen with any other browser.  I'm not really sure what to do.

----------


## Roasted

Why is it when I go to cnet.com Firefox will open 10 empty tabs per second? The only remedy is to hold down CTRL + W to kill the tabs quicker than they can be created, and thereby close Firefox entirely and reopen it. I remember this with 3.6 which is why I went to Chrome. But I like Firefox 4, and I'd like for it to uh - I don't know - work?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Why is it when I go to cnet.com Firefox will open 10 empty tabs per second? The only remedy is to hold down CTRL + W to kill the tabs quicker than they can be created, and thereby close Firefox entirely and reopen it. I remember this with 3.6 which is why I went to Chrome. But I like Firefox 4, and I'd like for it to uh - I don't know - work?


Are you using AdBlock Plus? Never had such problem on Cnet.

----------


## Frogs Hair

Firefox / Minefield 4.2 Alpha 1 running well thanks the Add-on Compatibility Reporter . All add-ons up and running.

----------


## lithopsian

> I will be installing 11.04 in a few weeks , so I will keep Minefield until that time . I used the 3.6 .xx daily build until  recently  and after the the final release of 3.6 I experienced no compatibility issues with the daily build . This is not the case with Minefield and even with 4.0 many add-ons had not been updated yet.


3.6 is a single release.  All the 3.6.1 up to 3.6.16 or wherever we are now were tiny individual bug fixes and very unlikely to break compatibility with anything.

4.0 is a major change from that.  Masses of new functionality and many deliberate changes to the way addons work.  Nearly every addon will need updating to remain compatible.

4.2 is a significant advance.  4.2 is just a working version number and will be updated to 5.0 once the details are finalised internally.  It will include significant changes that are likely to break some addons, although not such a big jump as from 3.6 to 4.0.   These changes could hit the daily builds at any time, but that's the nature of daily builds.

P.S. Minefield *is* Firefox, simply the working version of it.  The very last Minefield 4 to be built was Firefox 4 as you see it today.  I'm not sure what you mean by liking one and not liking the other.

----------


## 5149.5

> Firefox / Minefield 4.2 Alpha 1 running well thanks the Add-on Compatibility Reporter . All add-ons up and running.


 I used to be able to right-click on a page and copy the link to the clipboard. Now I get a new menu that does not include that function. I have searched through the config options but nothing seems obvious and I hate to just start toggling the possible options.  Googling revealed a lot of talk about context menus but I didn't find one that applied to my problem. So decided to ask the experts. Do any of you know what happened and how to fix it?

----------


## lovinglinux

> I used to be able to right-click on a page and copy the link to the clipboard. Now I get a new menu that does not include that function. I have searched through the config options but nothing seems obvious and I hate to just start toggling the possible options.  Googling revealed a lot of talk about context menus but I didn't find one that applied to my problem. So decided to ask the experts. Do any of you know what happened and how to fix it?


Now that you mentioned, I checked mine and I don't have that option either, not even in the tab context menu.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I used to be able to right-click on a page and copy the link to the clipboard. Now I get a new menu that does not include that function. I have searched through the config options but nothing seems obvious and I hate to just start toggling the possible options.  Googling revealed a lot of talk about context menus but I didn't find one that applied to my problem. So decided to ask the experts. Do any of you know what happened and how to fix it?


BTW, I use I use goo.gl lite extension. Just click the icon on the toolbar and it copies the url of the page to the clipboard, using goo.gl shortener.

----------


## 5149.5

> Now that you mentioned, I checked mine and I don't have that option either, not even in the tab context menu.


 I got tired of searching the internet an hour ago and installed Menu editor but I haven' found a solution using it either. Where did this new menu come from? I think I might have started seeing the new menu after I loaded Natty but I don't have another machine to  look at.

----------


## lithopsian

> WebGL is disabled by default. You have to run FF with the environment variable: MOZ_GLX_IGNORE_BLACKLIST. Also, going to about**:config, you have to set the path for webgl.osmesalib to the libOSMesa file. For me, it was /usr/lib/libOSMesa.so.6.5.3


There is so much wrong with this post that I hardly know where to start.

WebGL is not disabled by default.  WebGL, and other OpenGL acceleration, is disabled for graphics cards on a blacklist because they haven't been shown to be stable enough.  The list is long!   Setting the environment variable will override this and try to use hardware acceleration with your graphics card whatever it is (don't mess with OSMesa yet!).  It might work well enough that you don't notice any problems, or it might not.  You will need drivers and X-server supporting OpenGL 2.1 to have any chance.

The osmesa preference is to configure an external OpenGL software rendering library.  This is 100% compatible with the OpenGL 2.1 spec and so can run WebGL.  It will be slow!  If you have a high-spec modern CPU (not an Atom!) then you might find it workable for simple pages, but on the whole I find it pretty useless.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I got tired of searching the internet an hour ago and installed Menu editor but I haven' found a solution using it either. Where did this new menu come from? I think I might have started seeing the new menu after I loaded Natty but I don't have another machine to  look at.


Is the firefox 4 menu. I use Maverick and is the same thing. See my previous post about an extension.

----------


## calande

Hello, I find it strange that Ubuntu 10.10 hasn't upgraded Firefox yet. It's still version 3.x...

----------


## 5149.5

> Is the firefox 4 menu. I use Maverick and is the same thing. See my previous post about an extension.


 Thanks for the extension tip. I loaded it and it seems to be a valid fix.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hello, I find it strange that Ubuntu 10.10 hasn't upgraded Firefox yet. It's still version 3.x...


Hi,

Please read explanation in the first post.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Thanks for the extension tip. I loaded it and it seems to be a valid fix.


You are welcome. It is really useful.

----------


## khusi1

I am using firefox 3.6. And downloaded firefox 4 recently. I have not found any problem with it..

----------


## stans

Just installed Firefox 4 on two systems both running 10.4 and notice that after a few minutes of operation I cannot select from a 'drop down' - the box closes. There are items displayed, but cannot select. This is at the website level and at the website selection field. Shutting down Firefox and restarting solves the problem - for awhile.

What's my solution for this ?

Thank You...

----------


## lovinglinux

> Just installed Firefox 4 on two systems both running 10.4 and notice that after a few minutes of operation I cannot select from a 'drop down' - the box closes. There are items displayed, but cannot select. This is at the website level and at the website selection field. Shutting down Firefox and restarting solves the problem - for awhile.
> 
> What's my solution for this ?
> 
> Thank You...


This issues has been discussed previously many times in the forum, but I don't remember a permanent solution.

The easiest workaround is to minimize Firefox and maximize it again.

----------


## stans

Thank you for the reply. Issues discussed 'many times' are difficult to find because the wording will vary so how to search ? One can spend hours trying different combinations only to hit a dead end.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Thank you for the reply. Issues discussed 'many times' are difficult to find because the wording will vary so how to search ? One can spend hours trying different combinations only to hit a dead end.


Sorry, I actually confused this bug with another one related to drop-down menus  :Smile: 

Minimizing Firefox solves this problem too?

----------


## lovinglinux

*Firefox 5 and the new development schedule*

Mozilla is seeking a development schedule similar to Google Chrome. This means major versions updates (4.0 >> 5.0 >> 6.0) will be more frequent. For instance, Firefox 5 is scheduled to be released in June 21 2011.

Mozilla Firefox: Development Specifics

If you want to frequently test new Firefox versions without disrupting your default installation and user profile, then get my FoxTester extension. It allows to install and launch multiple versions of Firefox easily, from a Firefox toolbar menu.

I will update the first post when new information is available.

----------


## stans

Yes, minimizing solves it and is better than completely restarting Firefox as one can lose work. I do appreciate knowing about it and did not mean to appear to be rude. Thanks again.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Yes, minimizing solves it and is better than completely restarting Firefox as one can lose work. I do appreciate knowing about it and did not mean to appear to be rude. Thanks again.


No problem. I also did not mean to appear to be rude. Is just that my memory capacity is not that good  :Smile:

----------


## stans

Without sharing my age, I can say the same thing about memory. When many different directions in day to day activities are pursued it becomes difficult to keep track.

----------


## Vaphell

menus, comboboxes and adress bar suggestions are all affected by one compiz bug - if your computer had ff focused and entered state of inactivity with screensaver and whatnot, then when you start working again all these things that should be in front of main window are erroneously drawn behind, which is why they are not visible. That problem with windows stack is corrected when you change active windows.

Permanent solution is to disable compiz effects or wait for next ubuntu release - reportedly many parts of compiz were rewritten and this bug is not present in latest versions of compiz.

----------


## lithopsian

Yes, this problem seems to be compiz-only and doesn't affect most Firefox users.  I don't know if you can live without compiz ...

----------


## bug67

Or, if you use the window "roll-up" effect, that can be used instead of minimizing.  A quicker solution for me anyways.

----------


## bug67

For the sake of uniformity and nice aesthetics across all platforms, does anyone know if it's possible to take the toolbar icons I use in Windows and use them in Linux?

I would like to use the default Windows theme icons in Linux.  I am currently using the Strata RELOADED theme.  It is the closest I've been able to come to but, it's not quite there. I was using the Strata theme in Windows for a while as well but, I greatly prefer the Windows default.

Anything I can do?

Would be nice if it was just a matter of FF storing the theme icons in a folder someplace.  Then, I could just copy from one platform to another.  I'm thinking, however, these icons are locked up in a jar file somewhere.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Anything I can do?


I guess you could use Stylish extension to replace the icons, but I don't have a tutorial to explain how to do it.

I will try to replace some and write something about it. Just give me a few hours.

----------


## bug67

> I guess you could use Stylish...


I played with Stylish briefly.  All I did was install some of the user presets off the web site.  Looked like things _could've_ been headed in the right direction.  Nothing was specific to what I wanted to do though.  I appreciate your efforts, LL.   :Smile:

----------


## lovinglinux

> For the sake of uniformity and nice aesthetics across all platforms, does anyone know if it's possible to take the toolbar icons I use in Windows and use them in Linux?
> 
> I would like to use the default Windows theme icons in Linux.  I am currently using the Strata RELOADED theme.  It is the closest I've been able to come to but, it's not quite there. I was using the Strata theme in Windows for a while as well but, I greatly prefer the Windows default.
> 
> Anything I can do?
> 
> Would be nice if it was just a matter of FF storing the theme icons in a folder someplace.  Then, I could just copy from one platform to another.  I'm thinking, however, these icons are locked up in a jar file somewhere.


Here we go...
Install Stylish and DOM Inspector extensions.Start DOM Inspector from "Firefox Menu >> Web Developer >> DOM Inspector"Click "File >> Inspect Chrome Document" and choose the first item, which is probably this page.Click the first icon on the upper left of DOM Inspector dialog. Is the one which the tooltip says "Find a node to inspect by clicking on it"Then click the toolbar icon you want to change. The DOM Inspector will select the corresponding DOM element in the tree. Write the ID of the element somewhere. You will need it soon.Now get the icon image you want to use, visit URI Kitchen, browse the icon you want to use and click the "generate" button. Copy the entire result, which will look like "data:image/png,%89PNG%0D%0A%1A%0A%00%00%00%0DI..."Now click the Stylish icon in the toolbar, select "Write new style >> Blank style". A dialog will popup. Give it a name like "Firefox Windows Theme". In the code area, type this:



```
@namespace url(http://www.mozilla.org/keymaster/gatekeeper/there.is.only.xul);

#domelementid {list-style-image: url(data:image/png,%89PNG%0D%0A%1A%0A%00%00%00%0DI) !important;
}
```

Replace _domelementid_ with the ID you got from DOM Inspector. Replace "data:image/png,%89PNG%0D%0A%1A%0A%00%00%00%0DI" with the data uri you got from URI Kitchen. Click "Preview" to view the result and "Save" to save the new style. 

You can add as many replacements like above to the same Sylish script.

----------


## WorMzy

LovingLinux, do you know of a replacement for Mr. Tech's Toolkit? In particular, I'd like to remove the three second delay before installing addons and the update/compatibility check with new version of Fx.

----------


## lovinglinux

> LovingLinux, do you know of a replacement for Mr. Tech's Toolkit? In particular, I'd like to remove the three second delay before installing addons and the update/compatibility check with new version of Fx.


https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/15003/

You can disable the delay in the *about:config*

Set *security.dialog_enable_delay* to *0*

----------


## WorMzy

Awesome, I'll give these a try. Thanks.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Awesome, I'll give these a try. Thanks.


I don't know if you saw, but I edited the post. The extension to remove the delay didn't work, but you can change that via config.

----------


## WorMzy

I didn't notice. However, I've removed the delay remover extension and set that config key, and the delay seems to be fixed. So thanks again.

----------


## bug67

> Here we go...
> Install Stylish and DOM Inspector extensions.Start DOM Inspector from "Firefox Menu >> Web Developer >> DOM Inspector"Click "File >> Inspect Chrome Document" and choose the first item, which is probably this page.Click the first icon on the upper left of DOM Inspector dialog. Is the one which the tooltip says "Find a node to inspect by clicking on it"Then click the toolbar icon you want to change. The DOM Inspector will select the corresponding DOM element in the tree. Write the ID of the element somewhere. You will need it soon.Now get the icon image you want to use, visit URI Kitchen, browse the icon you want to use and click the "generate" button. Copy the entire result, which will look like "data:image/png,%89PNG%0D%0A%1A%0A%00%00%00%0DI..."Now click the Stylish icon in the toolbar, select "Write new style >> Blank style". A dialog will popup. Give it a name like "Firefox Windows Theme". In the code area, type this:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> @namespace url(http://www.mozilla.org/keymaster/gatekeeper/there.is.only.xul);
> 
> #domelementid {list-style-image: url(data:image/png,%89PNG%0D%0A%1A%0A%00%00%00%0DI) !important;
> ...


Way too complicated - For me anyways.   :Capital Razz: 

The icons I want to use are in FF 4 on my _Windows machine_.  the ones I want to replace are on my _Linux machines_.  I don't understand how your method is supposed to work given the different machines.  

I wish there was a a "themes" folder and all the little button icons were .png files in that folder.  It would be so easy to swap things around that way.

I'll probably just wind up waiting/hoping someone makes a Windows 7 theme for Linux - or one close enough that I can be satisfied.

*EDIT*:

I'll give this another look when I get time to mess with it.

----------


## SuperFreak

I am finding (and this was true of Firefox 3.6 and is also true in XP) that when I print a web page out that the print is very small almost unreadable. I use Squint to enlarge typeface on web pages but this doesn't work for printouts. Tried one addon called iWeb2Print that looked promising but I can't seem to get it to install properly.
Any suggestions would be welcome

----------


## lovinglinux

> I didn't notice. However, I've removed the delay remover extension and set that config key, and the delay seems to be fixed. So thanks again.


You are welcome.




> Way too complicated - For me anyways.


For me too. It doesn't worth the trouble.  :Smile: 




> The icons I want to use are in FF 4 on my _Windows machine_.  the ones I want to replace are on my _Linux machines_.  I don't understand how your method is supposed to work given the different machines.


You need to copy the icons from the Windows version.




> I wish there was a a "themes" folder and all the little button icons were .png files in that folder.  It would be so easy to swap things around that way


The icons are in a jar file. You can copy them.

See https://developer.mozilla.org/index....etting_Started

That page has instructions on how to extract the icons and create a new theme. Easier than going through the DOM/Stylish method.

----------


## lovinglinux

> My question is: Is it possible to add the "find string toolbar' (which is enabled either Ctrl+F or from edit menu) on the top panel of the screen?


Sorry for the delay. I was trying to accomplish that by building an extension, but so far I haven't been successful.

I was able to find some Stylish scripts. They need some tweaking tho.

http://userstyles.org/styles/44781/f...-google-chrome
http://userstyles.org/styles/45007/f...ogle-chrome-ii

There is an extension that used to do that, called Find Toolbar Tweaks, but the function that allowed to place the Find toolbar on top was dropped in the version compatible with Firefox 4.

I am still trying to accomplish that via extension. I will let you know if I can get it to work.

----------


## bug67

> You are welcome.


Thanks. I'll have have another look at all this when I have time.

----------


## lovinglinux

Hey,

I just released a new extension for FF 4, called Content Toolbar:

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...ntent-toolbar/
http://www.webgapps.org/addons/content-toolbar

This little extension adds a customizable toolbar just above the page content, where you can place any toolbar item, like search bar or address bar. Instead of crossing the entire browser width, this toolbar shrinks when you open the sidebar, since it is placed on it's side and not above it.

Probably won't be very useful to most users, but I was annoyed with the fact that I couldn't have a toolbar aligned with the page content when my sidebar is opened, instead of being aligned with the other toolbars. I use the sidebar all the time, so I made this extension to "solve my problem".

Anyway, it might be useful to someone else.

----------


## alexis44

I'm still using FF4.  I'm still getting glitches with it, and it runs slow sometimes and uses too many resources.  I used some of the terminal commands that were mentioned on the first page of this thread which may have caused my problem.  I think the settings are wrong.  Is there a way I can change the settings in the Terminal to default settings so they will run as they should?

----------


## lovinglinux

> I'm still using FF4.  I'm still getting glitches with it, and it runs slow sometimes and uses too many resources.  I used some of the terminal commands that were mentioned on the first page of this thread which may have caused my problem.  I think the settings are wrong.  Is there a way I can change the settings in the Terminal to default settings so they will run as they should?


Although you could theoretically change Firefox settings via terminal, you normally don't. I am not sure if you are referring to something else, so I will refrain from giving a command to reset Firefox settings until I have a better understanding of your situation. Please be more specific about which commands you have used.

----------


## alexis44

> Although you could theoretically change Firefox settings via terminal, you normally don't. I am not sure if you are referring to something else, so I will refrain from giving a command to reset Firefox settings until I have a better understanding of your situation. Please be more specific about which commands you have used.


Actually, all of them, unfortunately. I still have the menu, as 3.6 had.  I would rather have the default settings for FF4 or return to 3.6 if that is possible.  :Very Happy:

----------


## lovinglinux

> Actually, all of them, unfortunately. I still have the menu, as 3.6 had.  I would rather have the default settings for FF4 or return to 3.6 if that is possible.


Please run these commands in a terminal:



```
echo 'Ubuntu Architecture' > ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
uname -a >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Ubuntu Version' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
cat /etc/lsb-release >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Firefox Packages' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
dpkg --get-selections | grep 'firefox*' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Firefox binaries' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
which firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /usr/bin/firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /usr/local/bin/firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /opt/firefox/firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Firefox divertion' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Sources' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
firefox ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
```

They will generate a file named firefox-report.txt in your Desktop. Copy the contents of that file and post here, so I can diagnose your problem.

BTW, the first post states that you should have chosen one method only. Running them all only cause trouble.

----------


## lithopsian

> Way too complicated - For me anyways.  
> 
> The icons I want to use are in FF 4 on my _Windows machine_.  the ones I want to replace are on my _Linux machines_.  I don't understand how your method is supposed to work given the different machines.  
> 
> I wish there was a a "themes" folder and all the little button icons were .png files in that folder.  It would be so easy to swap things around that way.


But there is!  Open up a theme xpi file and that is exactly what you'll find.  Almost!  Take a theme you can live with and replace icons to your heart's content.  Probably the biggest wrinkle you'll find with that idea is that many of the icons will be combined into fairly large images containing dozens of icons.  This is, or was, done for performance reasons so that Firefox doesn't have to read thousands of tiny files.  It is most important where an icon might flip between states like hover or active.  Since themes are packed into xpi files, and in some cases jar files within the xpi file, I don't think this is a big issue any more, but I haven't looked into it.  In any case, just work with the setup you have and change icons one for one wherever you find them.  Lot of work though.

If you can't transfer images between your Windows and Linux machine then I'm going to guess that modifying a theme is way beyond you.  It would actually be possible to create your theme on Windows!

Another approach would be to modify a GTK theme, since Firefox primarily uses GTK icons.  Unfortunately there are a few custom icons and these are probably the ones you are most interested in changing :Confused:

----------


## alexis44

This is what I got back: 

Ubuntu Architecture

Linux jennifer-T3616 2.6.35-28-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 1 14:40:58 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux

Ubuntu Version

DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.10
DISTRIB_CODENAME=maverick
DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.10"

Firefox Packages

firefox                        install
firefox-globalmenu                install

Firefox binaries

/usr/bin/firefox
/usr/bin/firefox: symbolic link to `../lib/firefox-4.0/firefox.sh'
/usr/local/bin/firefox: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/local/bin/firefox' (No such file or directory)
/opt/firefox/firefox: ERROR: cannot open `/opt/firefox/firefox' (No such file or directory)

Firefox divertion

/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu' (No such file or directory)

Sources

medibuntu.list
medibuntu.list.save
mozillateam-firefox-next-maverick.list
mozillateam-firefox-next-maverick.list.save
mozillateam-firefox-stable-maverick.list
mozillateam-firefox-stable-maverick.list.save
opera.list
opera.list.save

----------


## lovinglinux

> But there is!  Open up a theme xpi file and that is exactly what you'll find.  Almost!  Take a theme you can live with and replace icons to your heart's content.  Probably the biggest wrinkle you'll find with that idea is that many of the icons will be combined into fairly large images containing dozens of icons.  This is, or was, done for performance reasons so that Firefox doesn't have to read thousands of tiny files.  It is most important where an icon might flip between states like hover or active.  Since themes are packed into xpi files, and in some cases jar files within the xpi file, I don't think this is a big issue any more, but I haven't looked into it.  In any case, just work with the setup you have and change icons one for one wherever you find them.  Lot of work though.
> 
> If you can't transfer images between your Windows and Linux machine then I'm going to guess that modifying a theme is way beyond you.  It would actually be possible to create your theme on Windows!
> 
> Another approach would be to modify a GTK theme, since Firefox primarily uses GTK icons.  Unfortunately there are a few custom icons and these are probably the ones you are most interested in changing


He wasn't referring to a custom theme folder, but the original theme shipped with Firefox. We have already figured out that the default icons are inside _omni.jar_ file in Firefox 4 installation folder.

----------


## lovinglinux

> This is what I got back: 
> 
> Ubuntu Architecture
> 
> Linux jennifer-T3616 2.6.35-28-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 1 14:40:58 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
> 
> Ubuntu Version
> 
> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
> ...


Go to "System >> Administration >> Software Sources", remove the entry containing:


```
http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-next/ubuntu...
```

Then execute these commands:



```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get remove firefox-4.0
sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
```

This will reset your default Firefox to Firefox 4 from the stable ppa.

If you have any problems with bookmarks, passwords or Firefox settings, you might need to copy your profile from *~/.mozilla/firefox-4.0* to *~/.mozilla/firefox*

If you want to completely remove Firefox 4 and downgrade to 3.6, then go to "System >> Administration >> Software Sources", remove the lines containing:



```
http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-next/ubuntu...
http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu...
```

Then execute these on a terminal:




```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get remove firefox-4.0
sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
```

If you want to completely reset your Firefox settings, which will *DELETE ALL YOUR PASSWORDS, BOOKMARKS, ADD-ONS and other Firefox files*, then close Firefox and delete the folder *~/.mozilla/firefox* and *~/.mozilla/firefox-4.0*

----------


## lithopsian

> He wasn't referring to a custom theme folder, but the original theme shipped with Firefox. We have already figured out that the default icons are inside _omni.jar_ file in Firefox 4 installation folder.


The default icons are almost useless because there are so few of them in Linux.  You can replace them all and you'd still see a whole bunch of standard GTK themed icons.  Also, even though I've done it on occasion, messing inside omni.jar isn't really a good solution to anything.  Of course maybe you get lucky and only want to replace the Firefox custom icons  :Smile:  Here is a directory of the various icons in the default theme, hopefully in a very easy to browse format.

Instead take a theme that includes a lot of custom icons (or all of them!) and just replace them as you like.  Easy and it will still work with Firefox 4.0.1.

----------


## alexis44

I did all you said, LovingLinux, and it still has me as 4.0.  Either way, maybe it will be an improvement.  :Smile:

----------


## lovinglinux

> I did all you said, LovingLinux, and it still has me as 4.0.  Either way, maybe it will be an improvement.


Please post a new report.

----------


## alexis44

> Please post a new report.


It seems to look much the same as the previous report:  :Smile: 

Ubuntu Architecture  Linux jennifer-T3616 2.6.35-28-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 1 14:40:58 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux  Ubuntu Version  DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.10 DISTRIB_CODENAME=maverick DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.10"  Firefox Packages  firefox						install firefox-globalmenu				install  Firefox binaries  /usr/bin/firefox /usr/bin/firefox: symbolic link to `../lib/firefox-4.0/firefox.sh' /usr/local/bin/firefox: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/local/bin/firefox' (No such file or directory) /opt/firefox/firefox: ERROR: cannot open `/opt/firefox/firefox' (No such file or directory)  Firefox divertion  /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu' (No such file or directory)  Sources  medibuntu.list medibuntu.list.save mozillateam-firefox-next-maverick.list mozillateam-firefox-next-maverick.list.save mozillateam-firefox-stable-maverick.list mozillateam-firefox-stable-maverick.list.save opera.list opera.list.save

----------


## alexis44

nnifer@jennifer-T3616:~$ sudo echo 'Ubuntu Architecture' > ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
jennifer@jennifer-T3616:~$ echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
jennifer@jennifer-T3616:~$ uname -a >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
jennifer@jennifer-T3616:~$ echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
jennifer@jennifer-T3616:~$ echo 'Ubuntu Version' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txtjennifer@jennifer-T3616:~$ echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
jennifer@jennifer-T3616:~$ cat /etc/lsb-release >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
jennifer@jennifer-T3616:~$ echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
jennifer@jennifer-T3616:~$ echo 'Firefox Packages' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
jennifer@jennifer-T3616:~$ echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
jennifer@jennifer-T3616:~$ dpkg --get-selections | grep 'firefox*' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
jennifer@jennifer-T3616:~$ echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
jennifer@jennifer-T3616:~$ echo 'Firefox binaries' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
jennifer@jennifer-T3616:~$ echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
jennifer@jennifer-T3616:~$ which firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
jennifer@jennifer-T3616:~$ file /usr/bin/firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txtjennifer@jennifer-T3616:~$ file /usr/local/bin/firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
jennifer@jennifer-T3616:~$ file /opt/firefox/firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
jennifer@jennifer-T3616:~$ echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
jennifer@jennifer-T3616:~$ echo 'Firefox divertion' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
jennifer@jennifer-T3616:~$ echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
jennifer@jennifer-T3616:~$ file /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
jennifer@jennifer-T3616:~$ echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
jennifer@jennifer-T3616:~$ echo 'Sources' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
jennifer@jennifer-T3616:~$ echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
jennifer@jennifer-T3616:~$ ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
jennifer@jennifer-T3616:~$ echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
jennifer@jennifer-T3616:~$ firefox ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
jennifer@jennifer-T3616:~$

----------


## lovinglinux

> It seems to look much the same as the previous report:


You didn't removed the mozillateam ppa repositories from the sources list, as suggested. Please follow my instructions again making sure you remove them.

----------


## rausuar

I hope you can help me to solve this problem I am having when checking webpages, I dont know if its a problem of Firefox, Ubuntu Fonts or something else.  

The fonts seem to be bigger than other elements in the webpage.  Needless to say that in Firefox Windows 7 it looks ok.

Problem in Ubuntu 10.10 stable and 11.04 beta.

Attached are images of the problem.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I hope you can help me to solve this problem I am having when checking webpages, I dont know if its a problem of Firefox, Ubuntu Fonts or something else.  
> 
> The fonts seem to be bigger than other elements in the webpage.  Needless to say that in Firefox Windows 7 it looks ok.
> 
> Problem in Ubuntu 10.10 stable and 11.04 beta.
> 
> Attached are images of the problem.


Go to Firefox settings, select the "Content" tab, click "Advanced" next to the "Font" section and untick the option to "Allow pages to choose their own font...".

If that doesn't help, try NoSquint extension.

----------


## Frogs Hair

The 4.2 development release just jumped to Nightly 6.0 Alpha 1 . I still have Adblock   Plus but the Compatibility Reporter is down . Looks like I will be waiting for add-ons to catch up again.

----------


## lithopsian

If you are running nightlies you really need to have the compatibility reporter extension installed so you can at least try to run "incompatible" extensions.  Have to fudge the install.rdf for it.  Can't imagine much is going to list 6.0 yet!

The nightly was supposed to jump to 5.0 (4.2 was just a dummy name).  Did they make a boo-boo or did 5.0 branch already?  Windows builds still say 4.2.  Have to see how that goes in the next day or two.

----------


## lithopsian

I checked and 5.0 has indeed branched already, without them even managing to get the nightlies to show it.  So nightlies are going to be 6.0 for a while.

I haven't found an online location for all the new channels, but you should be able to switch in the about dialog (soon!).  The channels are Central which is equivalent to nightlies, Aurora which is like the alpha branch, then Beta and Release which are obvious.  They will overlap considerably on the 3-monthly release schedule.

----------


## Frogs Hair

> If you are running nightlies you really need to have the compatibility reporter extension installed so you can at least try to run "incompatible" extensions. Have to fudge the install.rdf for it. Can't imagine much is going to list 6.0 yet!
> 
> The nightly was supposed to jump to 5.0 (4.2 was just a dummy name). Did they make a boo-boo or did 5.0 branch already? Windows builds still say 4.2. Have to see how that goes in the next day or two.


The Compatibility  reporter  no longer works , and I will check the version again when I get home .

----------


## Cavsfan

Thanks lovinglinux! I wanted to get FF 4 but, it didn't look like it supported NoScript, which I love even though it is annoying.
I installed the side by side option and removed all add-ons in FF 4 and exported my Noscript settings from FF 3.6 and then 
imported them into FF4! Which is really sweet as it is a pain setting up NoScript initially!

Plus I don't like change (one of those things about getting old...), but this is cool!
Now, I have both FF 3.6 and FF 4 so I can play with both and then get rid of FF 3.6 when I am ready.
Way cool!
 :Guitar:

----------


## Cavsfan

The one thing I can see Firefox 4 is missing is when you had multiple tabs open it would ask you if you wanted to save them for the next time you opened it.
I sometimes would open an additional tab just so it would save where it was. 
Hopefully they will add that nice feature.

Oh and it does appear to be much faster.  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: However I do like how Ctrl+Page Down still switches between tabs.

----------


## lovinglinux

> The Compatibility  reporter  no longer works , and I will check the version again when I get home .


Compatibility  Reporter should be updated soon. Meanwhile, you can add compatibility manually.

See http://kb.mozillazine.org/Updating_e...tibility_check

I have already updated FoxTester to work with 6.0a1 and also added support for the new development scheme, whith links to releases, beta, aurora and central repositories.

http://www.webgapps.org/addons/foxte...-1-1-2-firefox




> The one thing I can see Firefox 4 is missing is when you had multiple tabs open it would ask you if you wanted to save them for the next time you opened it.
> I sometimes would open an additional tab just so it would save where it was. 
> Hopefully they will add that nice feature.
> 
> Oh and it does appear to be much faster. 
> 
> EDIT: However I do like how Ctrl+Page Down still switches between tabs.


I use Session Manager extension. Is really cool and works like Opera session manager. You can save multiple sessions with different tabs and tab groups. So I have different sets of tabs for different activities (programming, media browsing, forum discussion and so on). All I need is to switch to a different session to get all the tabs I need for a particular activity. This way, I don't need to keep many tabs open. Helps to organize my workflow and improve performance.

----------


## Cavsfan

> I use Session Manager extension. Is really cool and works like Opera session manager. You can save multiple sessions with different tabs and tab groups. So I have different sets of tabs for different activities (programming, media browsing, forum discussion and so on). All I need is to switch to a different session to get all the tabs I need for a particular activity. This way, I don't need to keep many tabs open. Helps to organize my workflow and improve performance.



Thanks! I already installed it and I am liking this more and more!  :Smile:

----------


## Frogs Hair

Compatibility Reporter should be updated soon. Meanwhile, you can add compatibility manually.

Thanks lovinglinux , I have instructions for forcing compatibility . I will wait for the Compatibility Reporter , since I just updated my Opera 11.10 beta to the final yesterday . Nightly 6.0 seems to load pages very fast and all audio and video is working great . I enjoy working with the development releases and only keep  the stable versions until the newest Ubuntu release is  installed and up to date .

----------


## mashedbear

Thanks lovinglinux

----------


## lovinglinux

> Thanks! I already installed it and I am liking this more and more!





> Thanks lovinglinux


You are welcome.




> Compatibility Reporter should be updated soon. Meanwhile, you can add compatibility manually.
> 
> Thanks lovinglinux , I have instructions for forcing compatibility . I will wait for the Compatibility Reporter , since I just updated my Opera 11.10 beta to the final yesterday . Nightly 6.0 seems to load pages very fast and all audio and video is working great . I enjoy working with the development releases and only keep  the stable versions until the newest Ubuntu release is  installed and up to date .


UPDATE: Add-on Compatibility Reporter has been updated. Just update your add-ons via Firefox Add-on Manager and you will be fine.

----------


## lithopsian

> The one thing I can see Firefox 4 is missing is when you had multiple tabs open it would ask you if you wanted to save them for the next time you opened it.


You can still do this but it isn't the default setting.  Possibly described somewhere in this thread, otherwise read here.  This feature is actually more powerful than it used to be, but that's no consolation unless you can get it the way you want  :Smile: 




> Oh and it does appear to be much faster.


Yes it is.  Really this should be the most important thing about 4.0.  Everything noticeably faster and some things a lot faster (excepting a few bugs).  The next step will be to improve responsiveness by making Firefox multi-process so that scrolling, tab switching, etc. don't feel sluggish when it is working hard on content.  Unfortunately it looks like it might be 6.0 rather than 5.0, so perhaps 6 months away yet.

----------


## lithopsian

Firefox channels for download.

Nightlies still in the same place as ever = 6.0 alpha
Aurora = 5.0 alpha
No beta at the moment
Final release = 4.0

----------


## lovinglinux

EDIT: Nevermind

----------


## L a r r y

> You can change the order of the context menu using Menu Editor extension:
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...n/menu-editor/


Thanks for the tip!  I was looking for such an editor for the context menu in Gnome, as well.  

I've used Ubuntu exclusively for over a year, since my Windows dual-boot computer died.  I recently put my copy of Windows XP back on to a new computer, and found that Firefox leaves a bit to be desired!

My preference for cookies is to allow them for the session, and third-party cookies as well, since I ran into some sites that required them to function.  This way, all cookies are deleted when I close the browser.

I set exceptions for those sites that employ cookies to keep me signed-in, and to save my site preferences, such as my choice to turn off Google Instant, show 50 results per page and display search results in a new window.  The browser is set to treat new windows as tabs.  In Exceptions I only list sites that I Allow.  Really no need to list blocked sites with my system.

I set Windows Firefox the same exact way and I forever am losing my preferences in Google and losing my signed-in status on other sites.

This has been an issue with FF3.6 and FF4.0 betas in Windows, so I hope that when I upgrade here to 4.0 that it doesn't muck-up my cookie settings.  It shouldn't, since in Windows it doesn't work under either version, and here, it works.

Say, I could use the menu editor in Windows Firefox to move Options from under the Tools menu and place it where it belongs, under the Edit menu as Preferences!

----------


## lovinglinux

> Thanks for the tip!  I was looking for such an editor for the context menu in Gnome, as well.  
> 
> I've used Ubuntu exclusively for over a year, since my Windows dual-boot computer died.  I recently put my copy of Windows XP back on to a new computer, and found that Firefox leaves a bit to be desired!
> 
> My preference for cookies is to allow them for the session, and third-party cookies as well, since I ran into some sites that required them to function.  This way, all cookies are deleted when I close the browser.
> 
> I set exceptions for those sites that employ cookies to keep me signed-in, and to save my site preferences, such as my choice to turn off Google Instant, show 50 results per page and display search results in a new window.  The browser is set to treat new windows as tabs.  In Exceptions I only list sites that I Allow.  Really no need to list blocked sites with my system.
> 
> I set Windows Firefox the same exact way and I forever am losing my preferences in Google and losing my signed-in status on other sites.
> ...


About the cookies, what I do now is to allow everything, setup up the browser to delete cookies on shut down and I use Biscuit extension to preserve the cookies from sites I want to stay logged in.

----------


## lovinglinux

What do you think about my tweaked FF 4 interface?

----------


## Vaphell

oooh shiny!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Frogs Hair

> What do you think about my tweaked FF 4 interface?


I want a bigger monitor . :Pray:

----------


## spirit.986

WOW.. thanx for this thread... I desperately need the new versions of firefox  :Smile:

----------


## lovinglinux

> I want a bigger monitor .


Mine is not really big, is a 22 inch. The screenshot seems wider because the browser is not maximized and I reduced the height a little bit. Anyways, I have configured Firefox in a way that I have the sidebar always open and the tabs on the right, because the center of the screen is where I really like to work, hence the toolbar on the side of the sidebar and not above.




> WOW.. thanx for this thread... I desperately need the new versions of firefox


You are welcome. Enjoy Firefox 4.

----------


## rausuar

Hi, I'm using Firefox 4 in 11.04 Beta 2, with xorg-edgers ppa latest drivers, in an inspiron 1464  with core i3 first generation and HD intel graphics.  I would like to know how can I enable GPU acceleration, I have tried in the options menu and in about**:config...

any help would be very much appreciated...

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hi, I'm using Firefox 4 in 11.04 Beta 2, with xorg-edgers ppa latest drivers, in an inspiron 1464  with core i3 first generation and HD intel graphics.  I would like to know how can I enable GPU acceleration, I have tried in the options menu and in about**:config...
> 
> any help would be very much appreciated...


I am trying to find such information. I gave up on enabling GPU acceleration during the beta testing phase and haven't look at it since.

It seems lithopsian might know how to do it.

Some information I could find:

Type _about:config_ in the address bar, then scroll down until you see the _Graphics_ section. If it says "_GPU Accelerated Windows 0/1_" then is off. It should say "_GPU Accelerated Windows 1/1_".

*Source:* http://blog.mozilla.com/joe/2010/11/...-acceleration/

It seems you need to install _libosmesa_ package, then set the full path to _libOSMesa.so_ in _about:config_. Type that in the address bar, then type _webgl.osmesalib_ in filter, double-click the result and enter the path value. In my case the path was _/usr/lib/libOSMesa.so.6.5.3_.

*Source:* http://www.guciek.net/en/js/webgl_intel

This is what I could find so far. I couldn't actually enable it, but I don't know if my card is blacklisted or not.

----------


## rausuar

> I am trying to find such information. I gave up on enabling GPU acceleration during the beta testing phase and haven't look at it since.
> 
> It seems lithopsian might know how to do it.
> 
> Some information I could find:
> 
> Type _about:config_ in the address bar, then scroll down until you see the _Graphics_ section. If it says "_GPU Accelerated Windows 0/1_" then is off. It should say "_GPU Accelerated Windows 1/1_".
> 
> *Source:* http://blog.mozilla.com/joe/2010/11/...-acceleration/
> ...


Hi!, after googling a lot about it, I found the way, but it still is very buggy, you have to follow the instructions here: https://wiki.mozilla.org/Blocklistin...aphics_Drivers

----------


## lithopsian

Your card almost certainly won't be getting acceleration by default.  Check the about**:support as mentioned.  You can try forcing it with the preference layers.acceleration.force-enabled.  I'm not sure if that will work either.  If it doesn't you could try disabling the blacklist from the command line.  Can't remember the environment variable off the top of my head.  Post back if you need to do it and can't find this.  Even that might not work if you card just doesn't support the necessary features.  Hardware acceleration on Linux is fairly limited at the moment.

libosmesa is something completely different.  It does not provide hardware acceleration.  It is a software replacement for OpenGL which can be used to provide WebGL.  WebGL is not hardware acceleration used for everyday page rendering but is used for very specific graphics applications over the web.  It requires a certain level of OpenGL support that only very recent drivers provide.  Try the example WebGL pages and see if it works for you.  If not then look at the webgl preferences.  Forcing osmesa isn't very useful because it is too slow, not surprising given that it runs on your CPU instead of your graphics card, but it can be fun to look at the pretty animations.

----------


## SuperFreak

I posted this on the Firefox sticky 5 days  ago and got no response so forgive me for double posting.
I am finding that when I print a web page the typeface printing is very small and difficult too read. I tried using iWeb2x thinking putting the page into PDF and then changing the font size might work but there is no option for enlarging font size this way.
It happens whether I just hit the File/Print buttons or if I use the print command on some news web sites. My font size in Firefox preferences is set at 22.
I am using Firefox 4

----------


## lovinglinux

> I posted this on the Firefox sticky 5 days  ago and got no response so forgive me for double posting.
> I am finding that when I print a web page the typeface printing is very small and difficult too read. I tried using iWeb2x thinking putting the page into PDF and then changing the font size might work but there is no option for enlarging font size this way.
> It happens whether I just hit the File/Print buttons or if I use the print command on some news web sites. My font size in Firefox preferences is set at 22.
> I am using Firefox 4


Sorry for the lack of response. I don't have an active printer, so I can't troubleshoot this.

Perhaps you could take a screenshot of the entire page using Screengrab and then print it. Probably will consume more ink, but could be a workaround.

----------


## khusiin1

Installed it successfully...

----------


## apochry

Here's a problem... 
take a look what my Firefox 4 looks like:

 

... or what the google search results look like. They are displayed as black text. Not as usual in blue and underlined like hyperlinks. And the second issue is that the the pointer, when placed over a hyperlink, is not showed as a "pointing hand", but as cursor for selecting text. You cannot see this here because of the screenshot-app, that is not capturing the pointer as it is. This happens on different sites, but not in every.
I've reseted all firefox settings to default, so it shouldn't be a preferences issue.

Izzo

----------


## lovinglinux

> Here's a problem... 
> take a look what my Firefox 4 looks like:
> 
> ... or what the google search results look like. They are displayed as black text. Not as usual in blue and underlined like hyperlinks. And the second issue is that the the pointer, when placed over a hyperlink, is not showed as a "pointing hand", but as cursor for selecting text. You cannot see this here because of the screenshot-app, that is not capturing the pointer as it is. This happens on different sites, but not in every.
> I've reseted all firefox settings to default, so it shouldn't be a preferences issue.
> 
> Izzo


Have you tried to create a new profile or starting Firefox in safe mode?

----------


## el_koraco

Is someone here using Kubuntu 11.04? I'm on 32 bit. My screen gets blocked when I try to play flash videos in full screen, to the point of having to go to the virtual console, killing Firefox and restarting X, or rebooting. I'm gonna do some real troubleshooting later, but just wanted to see if someone had the same problem and if there's a sublimely easy fix.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Is someone here using Kubuntu 11.04? I'm on 32 bit. My screen gets blocked when I try to play flash videos in full screen, to the point of having to go to the virtual console, killing Firefox and restarting X, or rebooting. I'm gonna do some real troubleshooting later, but just wanted to see if someone had the same problem and if there's a sublimely easy fix.


Yes, I am using Kubuntu 11.04 32 bit. I don't have such issues.

Have you tried Flash-Aid?

You could try to disable flash hardware acceleration. Right-click on a flash movie and select "Settings".

----------


## apochry

> Have you tried to create a new profile or starting Firefox in safe mode?


I've tried, no joy. 
Since I'm Chromium user, it's not a big deal for me.  But with this I cannot even consider changing it with firefox.

Thanks for the reply!


Izzo

----------


## lithopsian

> Here's a problem... 
> take a look what my Firefox 4 looks like:


That is one odd looking browser window!  What did you do to the URL?  Is that favicon greyed out?  Is it in private browsing mode?  Which theme are you using?

----------


## el_koraco

Nope, tried running flash fullscreen without hardware acceleration, which starts the video fullscreen, but exits it almost immediately. Tried installing Flash Aid, and running it without hw acceleration, with the same result. Running it fullscreen with Flash Aid and hw acceleration brings me back to the beginning, full screen lockup, helped only by rebooting. 

I'm running an ATI radeon 4200 VPU with the OSS radeon driver, which is obviously the problem here. I've had so many problems with the fglrx driver on Ubuntu 10.10, I don't even wanna think about installing it again, since everything else is working perfectly. I guess I should report a bug, but it's been ages since I've done it. What do I need to do in order to file a helpful bug report?

----------


## el_koraco

lol, getting the exact same results with Chrome and its built in flash player, except for the fact that in chrome everything gets locked up so bad, i can't even go to the VC. What do i file the bug against, flash, the driver, all the browsers? It's not that i care one way on another, but I guess the proper channels should be informed.

----------


## apochry

> That is one odd looking browser window!  What did you do to the URL?  Is that favicon greyed out?  Is it in private browsing mode?  Which theme are you using?


I've done nothing to the URL, but now I'm noticing, that no matter which site I visit, in the URL-field stays the first thing I've typed in. In the case of the screenshot is a google search, made through the url-field. If I open google.com and search from there the result is the same. And the url will be saying http://www.google.com/ no mater where I go afterwards.  I don't know, why is the favicon greyed out, it's not in private mode. I'm using the Ambiance theme, that comes with the distro.

Thanks for the replies

Izzo

----------


## apochry

Well, I fixed it. I don't really know I've I managed to mess it up that much without even using it. Might be something with the other firefox versions (3.6  and swiftfox 3.6) that were on my system. I removed them after installing FF4, not the best thing to do, right?  :Rolling Eyes: 

So I followed this guide for "Removing Firefox in Ubuntu with all add-ons like it never existed" and than just installed it new. It's now good to go without any of the issues.

Thanks for the replies, guys!

Izzo

----------


## CEB2nd

Not sure if this is necessary, but it appears Thunderbird can
be upgraded using a similar technique: 



```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-stable
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get upgrade
```

lovinglinux will probably let me know.  :Wink:

----------


## lovinglinux

> Not sure if this is necessary, but it appears Thunderbird can
> be upgraded using a similar technique: 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-stable
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get upgrade
> ...


Yes. it can  :Wink:

----------


## lovinglinux

> lol, getting the exact same results with Chrome and its built in flash player, except for the fact that in chrome everything gets locked up so bad, i can't even go to the VC. What do i file the bug against, flash, the driver, all the browsers? It's not that i care one way on another, but I guess the proper channels should be informed.


File a bug against the driver I guess.

BTW, have you tried to use another flash plugin? Select the "Expert Mode" in Flash-Aid, then change the source of the plugin to Gnash in the "Installation Options". Gnash has problems of it's own, but perhaps it doesn't crash on fullscreen.

I know is not a solution, but you could use my FlashVideoReplacer extension. At least it will allow to watch fullscreen on YouTube, Vimeo, Metacafe, Blip.tv and Ustream.

----------


## el_koraco

I filed a bug against xorg, but mentioned all the other stuff. Bug 764650.
Thanks for the hint, but I'm not that into fullscreen flash videos, I kinda hate them. Plus, the flash plugin worked just fine on Ubuntu Maverick three days ago. I'm hearing people having all sorts of problems with flash and KDE in the last few days, Adobe needs to be bombarded. 

Btw, just had Kwin freak out on me for some reason I can't fathom, I'm gonna open a thread and take it there, so as not to hijack this one any longer.

----------


## Billabong81

Thanks for the tut, far easier than install directions given on FF website (for an ubuntu noob anyway)!

----------


## PCaddicted

Some time ago I read in the CHIP magazine that Mozilla Firefox has lots of security holes(uh,vulnerabilities) and it is better to use Google Chrome or Apple Safari,but the safest is Opera.However,only Firefox and Chrome work on Linux...
So...how safe is Firefox 4?Does it have less security breaches than the earlier versions?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Thanks for the tut, far easier than install directions given on FF website (for an ubuntu noob anyway)!


You are welcome.




> Some time ago I read in the CHIP magazine that Mozilla Firefox has lots of security holes(uh,vulnerabilities) and it is better to use Google Chrome or Apple Safari,but the safest is Opera.However,only Firefox and Chrome work on Linux...
> So...how safe is Firefox 4?Does it have less security breaches than the earlier versions?


The most secure is Chrome, because the sandboxing model. However, Firefox is pretty much secure as well. All browsers have bugs and security issues, but Firefox is patched constantly.

Opera works on Linux too.

I would advise to use NoScript extension. You could also use AppArmor to protect against zero-day attacks, but that is too much for my needs. I have been using Firefox for years and never had a problem.

----------


## ddimit

im unable to enable java on firefox 4 any help would be appreciate  please tell me step by step how to do it because im a bit beginner

----------


## lithopsian

When you say you can't enable it, what have you done?

----------


## lithopsian

> However,only Firefox and Chrome work on Linux...


Did the article say that or did you just assume it?  Because Opera clearly works very well on Linux.

Firefox 4 is intended to be more secure than previous versions and there are some fairly extensive changes made in that direction.  Of course only time will tell whether there are few or many security holes that are currently not known.

NoScript is almost essential for real security and also quite handy if you don't like the many annoying ways that websites have to interrupt your browsing using javascript.  Many people won't use it because it is far from "install and forget".

----------


## gordintoronto

Have you installed the "restricted extras"?

----------


## ddimit

i really dont know exactly what i have done i just downloaded some java versions from synaptic i have searched on firefox addons for addon of java but it says is not compatible with firefox 4 can you tell me what i can do from the beginning to make it work?

----------


## lovinglinux

> i really dont know exactly what i have done i just downloaded some java versions from synaptic i have searched on firefox addons for addon of java but it says is not compatible with firefox 4 can you tell me what i can do from the beginning to make it work?


First, type *about:plugins* in the address bar and check if Java is in the list. If not, then install _ubuntu-restricted-extras_ as already suggested.

----------


## 3rdalbum

Go into Synaptic Package Manager and use the Repositories box to make sure that the "Partner" repository is enabled (under the Other Software/Third Party Software tab).

Now click the Reload button in Synaptic. After that's done, you'll surely be able to find the "sun-java6-jre" package in Synaptic, and once that's installed you should be fine.

----------


## Frogs Hair

> Did the article say that or did you just assume it?  Because Opera clearly works very well on Linux.
> 
> Firefox 4 is intended to be more secure than previous versions and there are some fairly extensive changes made in that direction.  Of course only time will tell whether there are few or many security holes that are currently not known.
> 
> NoScript is almost essential for real security and also quite handy if you don't like the many annoying ways that websites have to interrupt your browsing using javascript.  Many people won't use it because it is far from "install and forget".


I agree , though NoScript updates automatically it takes some digging to understand the settings , but even with the default settings it does offer a great deal of protection .

----------


## PCaddicted

Lithopsian asked me if the article in that CHIP magazine said that Opera doesn't work on Linux or I just assumed it.The truth is that I just supposed Opera is a browser only intended for Windows.However,I heard that Opera has compatibility issues with some parts of the Web.Also,I noticed it might be
less flexible than Chromium:in Opera I can't enable Javascript only for certain websites,I can either enable or disable it.It is not the case with Chromium.
Nevertheless,these two browsers have a common advantage:they are fast :Smile: 
I haven't given Lithopsian's quote here for the mentioned reason:I'm now surfing with Opera and I must enable Javascript for ubuntuforums.org,but I can either enable or disable it(see above) and leaving Javascript enabled is dangerous anyway.

----------


## Larkspur

Hi,

I use Home Dash with FF4.  I also use Equinox Evolution Dusk and Night (which I'd if you want a couple of Ambience-esque themes and are prepared to install Equinox).  My problem is that these themes use a very light grey for text, which is invisible on Home Dash, since the page name is displayed on an opaque pop-up in the corner of the screen. Changing the text colour of the theme makes the text invisible on menus (which are black) or dialogues (which are grey).

So, my questions is: Is there any way (through Stylish I'd imagine) to force Home Dash to ignore the system colour scheme?  There's an option in Preferences>Content>Colours called "Use System Theme," but it makes no difference if I tick it or not. 




> in Opera I can't enable Javascript only for certain websites,I can either enable or disable it.It is not the case with Chromium.


If you want more control over JavaScript, I think there's an extension similar to NoScript available for Opera.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Lithopsian asked me if the article in that CHIP magazine said that Opera doesn't work on Linux or I just assumed it.The truth is that I just supposed Opera is a browser only intended for Windows.


Opera works like a charm on Linux. 




> However,I heard that Opera has compatibility issues with some parts of the Web.


The rendering issue is true. Firefox beats Opera in that department easily. However, most of the time it renders web sites pretty well.




> Also,I noticed it might be
> less flexible than Chromium:in Opera I can't enable Javascript only for certain websites,I can either enable or disable it.It is not the case with Chromium.


That's not true. Opera is extremely customizable and allows grater control, with independent sets of settings for each site. In fact, Chrome is the worst of three in regard to customization. 




> I haven't given Lithopsian's quote here for the mentioned reason:I'm now surfing with Opera and I must enable Javascript for ubuntuforums.org,but I can either enable or disable it(see above) and leaving Javascript enabled is dangerous anyway.


Just visit a site with Opera, right-click on the page, select "Edit site preferences" and you will see what you can change for each site independently. There are tons of options, including Javascript.

There is also NotScripts extension.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hi,
> 
> I use Home Dash with FF4.  I also use Equinox Evolution Dusk and Night (which I'd if you want a couple of Ambience-esque themes and are prepared to install Equinox).  My problem is that these themes use a very light grey for text, which is invisible on Home Dash, since the page name is displayed on an opaque pop-up in the corner of the screen. Changing the text colour of the theme makes the text invisible on menus (which are black) or dialogues (which are grey).
> 
> So, my questions is: Is there any way (through Stylish I'd imagine) to force Home Dash to ignore the system colour scheme?  There's an option in Preferences>Content>Colours called "Use System Theme," but it makes no difference if I tick it or not.


You probably can fix your problem with Stylish. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=506

Although that post is about modifying the toolbar icons, it explains how to use the DOM Inspector to find out which element you need to modify with css styling.

----------


## venom104

For the most part, I can watch any full screen flash video in firefox 4.0, but when it comes to sites like southparkstudios.com or comedycentral.com/full-episodes/drawn-together/ my full screen flash in firefox seems to screw up quite frequently. Whenever it screws up, the entire screen just becomes stuck with a black screen in the middle. Chrome hardly ever does this, I'm not sure why, but sometimes it happens with chrome too. 

Can someone explain to me what the difference is between the way flash works in firefox and chrome,  and how I can fix this problem in at least one of my browsers.

I already followed the directions on a few sites about putting the overridecpu validation string in /etc/adode/mms.cfg (http://www.noobrescue.com/blog/flash...n-ubuntu-10-10) and loading the libGL.so.1 library upon opening firefox. 

I almost forgot to mention that I'm running ubuntu 10.04

----------


## sapavietnam

> Firefox 4 is out!
> 
> *Will it be available through the official repositories?*
> 
> Ubuntu only includes major version updates with new OS releases. So it will be shipped with Ubuntu 11.04. However, due to "recent" changes in Mozilla development policies, it is possible to see  Firefox 4 in the official repositories for older Ubuntu releases, but only when Firefox 3.6 is no longer supported by Mozilla.
> 
> 
> *So, how can I get it?*
> 
> ...


thank you for share information of forum

----------


## ubun2warrior

i just downloaded firefox 4 from their website the tar.bz2 file, extracted the whole stuff to my home directory and then from the terminal i just did ./home/home/firefox/firefox and its working. (u can check for ur home directory) an do the same..

----------


## L a r r y

Holy Smokes, It IS Fast!!!

I just checked out Google's home page, and I still have the same look and feel, and it just has gotten me pulled over for speeding!  Uh, Officer, how fast did you say I was going?

Unbelievable the improvement in speed!!!!

One other note, everyone using Windows has been complaining about the loss of the Settings menu on Google's home page.  It is now a gear wheel in the upper right corner, instead of a word link.

here on Ubuntu, it is still a word link, which I prefer anyway.

One more note:  In Windows, Firefox 4 has solved my losing my settings, but it keeps logging me out of Google when I close and restart Firefox.  So far, I came up the first time logged in to Google, and my preferences still work.

 Ubuntu: 10
Windows: 0

----------


## PCaddicted

I know that a thread about the Firefox 4 web browser already exists but I find it easier to start a new one myself than adding a reply to that huge  thread.
I downloaded Firefox 4 for Linux from the official website but it's in tar.bz format.Shall I use alien to convert it to .deb?(I cannot download it in this format).

----------


## collisionystm

*sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable**sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade*

----------


## Frogs Hair

See the first post or two of the mega tread , it gives instructions for the FF4 stable PPA. This much easier than messing around with the tar ball unless you want learning experience.

----------


## rewyllys

> *sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable**sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade*


Delightfully simple and straightforward! :Popcorn: 
Thank you!

----------


## Spyderkid

> *sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable**sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade*


use ppa's like the above, its so more straight forward

----------


## PCaddicted

I did that and then installed Firefox 4 from the Synaptic Package Manager,as I did not have Firefox 3.6 installed(I had previously removed it,then I considered installing FF4).It's fine now.Thank you for help.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> I know that a thread about the Firefox 4 web browser already exists but I find it easier to start a new one myself than adding a reply to that huge  thread.
> I downloaded Firefox 4 for Linux from the official website but it's in tar.bz format.Shall I use alien to convert it to .deb?(I cannot download it in this format).


The archive (tar.bz) from mozilla contains the firefox 4 binary.

You extract it and then run it  :Wink: 

https://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb...x%20on%20Linux

Personally I just extract it to /usr/local and IMO it is easier to extract and install the tar ball from mozilla then run a ppa, but you will get a variety op opinions on that.

----------


## PCaddicted

You've merged my thread in the Firefox 4 mega thread,haven't you?

----------


## PCaddicted

I experienced a Javascript-related problem in Firefox 4:I installed NoScript and set it to allow ubuntuforums.org execute scripts.But it did not obey me,so I was still unable to use the Advanced Editing options when posting replies,starting threads or editing my posts.I had to go to Preferences>Contents>and check Enable Javascript to be able to use those Java-based options.But NoScript will still block Java where it is supposed to,won't it?

----------


## lovinglinux

> I experienced a Javascript-related problem in Firefox 4:I installed NoScript and set it to allow ubuntuforums.org execute scripts.But it did not obey me,so I was still unable to use the Advanced Editing options when posting replies,starting threads or editing my posts.I had to go to Preferences>Contents>and check Enable Javascript to be able to use those Java-based options.But NoScript will still block Java where it is supposed to,won't it?


The option to disable Javascript in Firefox preferences affects all sites and all types of javascripts, basically killing NoScript functionality. You need to enable javascript in FF preferences, then control which sites and which scripts are allowed with NoScript. That's how it works.

BTW, keep in mind that Java is not Javascript.

----------


## lovinglinux

I just wanted to let you know that Mozilla is working on a new compatibility workflow for add-ons. Basically add-ons compatible with the latest release will be automatically marked as compatible when a new Firefox version is released, instead of requiring all add-ons authors to bump the compatibility themselves. They will implement automatic tests to prevent bumping compatibility of those add-ons flagged with incompatibilities.  This new scheme should be ready for Firefox 5 beta.

----------


## PCaddicted

Originally posted by lovinglinux:



> BTW, keep in mind that Java is not Javascript.


What is the difference between them?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Originally posted by lovinglinux:
> 
> What is the difference between them?


http://www.quirksmode.org/js/intro.html
http://www.htmlgoodies.com/beyond/ja...JavaScript.htm

The articles above give you a good explanation. One difference outside the programming realm is that Javascript engine is built-in the browser while Java needs to be installed as a plugin. Without Javascript many web sites won't work as expected. But most likely you can live without a Java plugin, since just some sites use Java applets, like for example Java chats and uploaders.

----------


## robbie 348

This may have already been covered, but a search didn't show anything.
I'm using 10.10 and just updated to FF4 using the ppa in the opening post of this thread. Now , when I type in a search in the address bar, say, "how to use Ubuntu", it comes back with the message "This URL is not valid and cannot be loaded". This is with both Google or Yahoo. In the previous FF version, typing that would take me to the results page. Do I need to reset something? All help appreciated, Rob.
edit. I also updated FF on my netbook running 10.04 netbook remix and the search function works as before.

----------


## lithopsian

> This may have already been covered, but a search didn't show anything.
> I'm using 10.10 and just updated to FF4 using the ppa in the opening post of this thread. Now , when I type in a search in the address bar, say, "how to use Ubuntu", it comes back with the message "This URL is not valid and cannot be loaded". This is with both Google or Yahoo. In the previous FF version, typing that would take me to the results page. Do I need to reset something? All help appreciated, Rob.
> edit. I also updated FF on my netbook running 10.04 netbook remix and the search function works as before.


Sounds like some of your preferences have got mangled.   Go to about**:config and find keyword.URL, probably something with google in it.  Copy it in here.  Mine is not the default but is this which just does a regular google search with the keywords I entered:


```
http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=
```

You also need to have keyword.enabled set to true.

----------


## robbie 348

> Sounds like some of your preferences have got mangled.   Go to about**:config and find keyword.URL, probably something with google in it.  Copy it in here.  Mine is not the default but is this which just does a regular google search with the keywords I entered:
> 
> 
> ```
> http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=
> ```
> 
> You also need to have keyword.enabled set to true.


Thank you, keyword.URL was blank so I entered the code you showed and it's fixed, I appreciate it, Rob.

----------


## nolamacdonalde

My Firefox used to be great. There was a tiny outline of a house at the  top of the page, and I just clicked on this ikon to bring up the Google  search box.

----------


## gamepoint

My flash games (Monster Galaxy on FB) in firefox runs much slower than in chrome. Is this my graphic card problem or firefox problem?

----------


## Lucradia

> My flash games (Monster Galaxy on FB) in firefox runs much slower than in chrome. Is this my graphic card problem or firefox problem?


What's your graphics card? :V And is Hardware accel. on in flash's settings (Right-click a flash object, and go to settings, not global settings.)

----------


## lithopsian

> My Firefox used to be great. There was a tiny outline of a house at the  top of the page, and I just clicked on this ikon to bring up the Google  search box.


Are you saying it doesn't any more?  The house icon is intended to represent "home"  :Smile:   Do you have a house icon?  If you have one, where does it take you?  You can certainly have it and you can certainly have it take you to google, although I would suggest there are better uses for the home button and better ways of quickly doing searches.

Look on the first tab of your options/oreferences to define your home.  Look in the toolbar customise for a missing home and put it wherever you like.

----------


## lovinglinux

> My flash games (Monster Galaxy on FB) in firefox runs much slower than in chrome. Is this my graphic card problem or firefox problem?


If you are using a 32bit system, then it could be due to Chrome's customized flash plugin that is shipped with it.

You can use my Flash-Aid extension to copy that plugin to Firefox.

To do that, install the extension, restart Firefox, launch the extension by clicking it's icon on the toolbar, then select "Expert Mode" in the lower-left corner, then go to the "Installation Options" tab and select "Google, from Chrome" in the "Version and Source" menu. Then click "Execute". It will launch a script on a terminal, which will remove any conflicting plugins, copy the plugin from Chrome and apply some performance tweaks.

If you are using 64bit, then you still can use Flash-Aid to install the latest beta plugin and apply performance tweaks. Just run it with default options.

----------


## lovinglinux

> For the most part, I can watch any full screen flash video in firefox 4.0, but when it comes to sites like southparkstudios.com or comedycentral.com/full-episodes/drawn-together/ my full screen flash in firefox seems to screw up quite frequently. Whenever it screws up, the entire screen just becomes stuck with a black screen in the middle. Chrome hardly ever does this, I'm not sure why, but sometimes it happens with chrome too. 
> 
> Can someone explain to me what the difference is between the way flash works in firefox and chrome,  and how I can fix this problem in at least one of my browsers.
> 
> I already followed the directions on a few sites about putting the overridecpu validation string in /etc/adode/mms.cfg (http://www.noobrescue.com/blog/flash...n-ubuntu-10-10) and loading the libGL.so.1 library upon opening firefox. 
> 
> I almost forgot to mention that I'm running ubuntu 10.04


See my previous post.

----------


## Claus7

Hello,




> Sorry for the delay. I was trying to accomplish that by building an extension, but so far I haven't been successful.
> 
> I was able to find some Stylish scripts. They need some tweaking tho.
> 
> http://userstyles.org/styles/44781/f...-google-chrome
> http://userstyles.org/styles/45007/f...ogle-chrome-ii
> 
> There is an extension that used to do that, called Find Toolbar Tweaks, but the function that allowed to place the Find toolbar on top was dropped in the version compatible with Firefox 4.
> 
> I am still trying to accomplish that via extension. I will let you know if I can get it to work.


I went to one of the first links you provided and it gave me the option to install the stylish plugin for firefox. I did so and then I restarted FF. Then again I went to that link and now it gave me the option to install the find toolbar tweaks add-on. It was installed without any problem. 

The only problem I'm facing is that I cannot place that bar wherever I would like, yet it is on top! By adjusting the toolbars on top, I'm able to use this feature and also to have it enabled on startup. Otherwise it gets stuck underneath the http bar. 
In addition I can make it more compressed by adjusting some options and it is working pretty nicely.

Thanks for remembering the issue,
Obrigado!

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hello,
> 
> I went to one of the first links you provided and it gave me the option to install the stylish plugin for firefox. I did so and then I restarted FF. Then again I went to that link and now it gave me the option to install the find toolbar tweaks add-on. It was installed without any problem. 
> 
> The only problem I'm facing is that I cannot place that bar wherever I would like, yet it is on top! By adjusting the toolbars on top, I'm able to use this feature and also to have it enabled on startup. Otherwise it gets stuck underneath the http bar. 
> In addition I can make it more compressed by adjusting some options and it is working pretty nicely.
> 
> Thanks for remembering the issue,
> Obrigado!


You are welcome. 

The thing with the need to re-enable it after start, I believe is a Stylish problem on FF4, because it also happens with me with some scripts. It is really annoying.

----------


## Claus7

Hello,




> You are welcome. 
> 
> The thing with the need to re-enable it after start, I believe is a Stylish problem on FF4, because it also happens with me with some scripts. It is really annoying.


...Actually, I do not have to re-enable it after start. I can choose whether I want that or not. 

It is working as it should I have to say... The problem is that because it is displayed on the 3rd toolbar from top, I had to rearrange them, otherwise it gets under the http toolbar. Also, with the toggle find toolbar icon I can re-display it with just one click, in case I had it removed with a double click. It is far easier than having to go to Edit and then way down to the enabling option.

Thanks again,
Regards!

----------


## geek73666

Well if you were willing to get a .tar.gz or manually extract the deb file from the ppa...

----------


## lovinglinux

> My flash games (Backyard Monster on FB) in firefox runs much slower than  in chrome. Is this my graphic card problem or firefox problem?


See http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=615

----------


## lovinglinux

> I install it, but there is something wrong with it.


I suppose your thread has been merged I can't locate the original message. What exactly is your problem?

----------


## Nichtswisser

The title says it all. How do I install from a .tar.gz file? The software center only seems to have the old Firefox 3.6 and there really is a huge speed difference between those two versions.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> The title says it all. How do I install from a .tar.gz file? The software center only seems to have the old Firefox 3.6 and there really is a huge speed difference between those two versions.


Welcome to the megathread.

Read the first post on this thread.

To answer your question, see my last post on this thread:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=601

----------


## kurok

follow the instructions in this thread. I did and it worked perfectly. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1712247 
 good luck

----------


## Sunfist

I must be entering something wrong when I type the first line sudo add -apt (ect) I get an error saying command add not found, is add and -apt all one word? Never mind..found my problem, got FF4 up and running

----------


## dniMretsaM

Just installed it last night after using Nightly. Decided to move to 4.0 so I can use addons other than AdBlock Plus. Anyway, when I try to run it it tells me another process is running and that I need to close it or restart my computer. Well, I restarted my computer and it still gave me the error so I ran


```
sudo killall firefox
sudo killall firefox-4.0
sudo killall firefox-trunk
```

They all said that no process could be found. Right now I'm using Chromium, but I would really like to get this fixed. Any ideas?

EDIT: I reinstalled it, but I'm still getting the error.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Just installed it last night after using Nightly. Decided to move to 4.0 so I can use addons other than AdBlock Plus. Anyway, when I try to run it it tells me another process is running and that I need to close it or restart my computer. Well, I restarted my computer and it still gave me the error so I ran
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo killall firefox
> sudo killall firefox-4.0
> sudo killall firefox-trunk
> ```
> 
> ...


Please execute the following commands, then post the contents of the generated _firefox-report.txt_ file, located on your Desktop.



```
echo 'Ubuntu Architecture' > ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
uname -a >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Ubuntu Version' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
cat /etc/lsb-release >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Firefox Packages' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
dpkg --get-selections | grep 'firefox*' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Firefox binaries' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
which firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /usr/bin/firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /usr/local/bin/firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /opt/firefox/firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Firefox divertion' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Sources' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
```

----------


## dniMretsaM

Ok, here's the file.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Ok, here's the file.


First try:



```
killall firefox-bin
```

Also, you have two ppa repositories for Firefox. If you don't want the nightly versions, you should disable ubuntu-mozilla-daily in the software sources and reinstall Firefox. You are probably not using the _firefox-stable_ ppa as expected, since the _ubuntu-mozilla-daily_ has newer versions.

----------


## beew

At some point gecko-player stops working. Gnome-mplayer cannot open any file, the status bar always says "stopped" and gecko-player behaves the same when trying to access web media content via Firefox.  

This doesn't seem to be a mplayer problem because Smplayer works flawlessly. 

I am wondering what are other options besides gecko-player for FF  multimedia plugin in case gnome-player doesn't get fixed. Would they work as well as gecko-player? I need gnome-player only for the gecko-player plugin  as mplayer works well otherwise.


Edited: I have started a thread in the multimedia forum but there is no response. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1741277

I have removed ~/.conf/gnome-mplayer but that doesn't work, actually that doesn't change gnome-mplayer's settings so I think maybe the configuration file is located somewhere else.

----------


## lovinglinux

> At some point gecko-player stops working. Gnome-mplayer cannot open any file, the status bar always says "stopped" and gecko-player behaves the same when trying to access web media content via Firefox.  
> 
> This doesn't seem to be a mplayer problem because Smplayer works flawlessly. 
> 
> I am wondering what are other options besides gecko-player for FF  multimedia plugin in case gnome-player doesn't get fixed. Would they work as well as gecko-player? I need gnome-player only for the gecko-player plugin  as mplayer works well otherwise.
> 
> 
> Edited: I have started a thread in the multimedia forum but there is no response. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1741277
> 
> I have removed ~/.conf/gnome-mplayer but that doesn't work, actually that doesn't change gnome-mplayer's settings so I think maybe the configuration file is located somewhere else.


I am replying on the new thread.

----------


## dniMretsaM

We got my problem solved in another thread. I renamed the .mozilla folder to .mozilla_old and it started right up.

----------


## Wolligog

ok i currently am using firefox 4 beta and i also have 3.6 installed, whats the best way to upgrade the beta to the stable?

----------


## lovinglinux

> ok i currently am using firefox 4 beta and i also have 3.6 installed, whats the best way to upgrade the beta to the stable?


You can upgrade 3.6 to stable and remove the beta.

Basically, you will need to disable the beta ppa, add the stable ppa, uninstall _firefox-4.0_ and reinstall _firefox_.

Please provide more info about which ppa repository you are using for Firefox.

----------


## RedRat

I have been using Firefox 4 on a Windows 7 machine. I am assuming that it is similar to Firefox 4 on Ubuntu. The question I have is can set and edit the "Preferences" and have a toolbar like in Firefox 3x? How do you customize the browser? I assume that this can be done in both Windows and Ubuntu versions.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I have been using Firefox 4 on a Windows 7 machine. I am assuming that it is similar to Firefox 4 on Ubuntu. The question I have is can set and edit the "Preferences" and have a toolbar like in Firefox 3x? How do you customize the browser? I assume that this can be done in both Windows and Ubuntu versions.


Your personal configuration files are preserved when you upgrade from 3.6 to 4.0. However, some things are different. Could you be more specific about what exactly you want in regard to the toolbar?

There are many ways to customize the browser. Please be more specific, so we can recommend the best approach.

----------


## RedRat

> Your personal configuration files are preserved when you upgrade from 3.6 to 4.0. However, some things are different. Could you be more specific about what exactly you want in regard to the toolbar?
> 
> There are many ways to customize the browser. Please be more specific, so we can recommend the best approach.


The reason I am asking this is that I was not too happy with this inability to go to my Firefox preferences, e.g., I like to dump the cache every once and a while. In the old version, you had the normal windows (both in Linux and Windows) that had the "File", "Edit", ..."Tools", "Help". Under "Edit" I can go to Preferences and change a bunch of stuff in Firefox. E.g., under the "Advanced" tab, I can increase or decrease my offline storage, or even clear it. 

Before I think about installing it on my Ubuntu machines, I was wondering if I could have the more "traditional" toolbar. I know that Mozilla is trying to make it simple for newbies, but I kinda like playing around with my settings, i.e., customizing the browser.

----------


## dniMretsaM

Perhaps some of the settings you're looking for are in about**:config?

----------


## RedRat

> Perhaps some of the settings you're looking for are in about**:config?


If I am not mistaken, those changes made there require a restart of Firefox since they deal with configuring firefox. Could be wrong, just didn't want to have to deal with that about**:config file, since it is much easier to just click on Preferences under the Edit menu.

----------


## lovinglinux

> The reason I am asking this is that I was not too happy with this inability to go to my Firefox preferences, e.g., I like to dump the cache every once and a while. In the old version, you had the normal windows (both in Linux and Windows) that had the "File", "Edit", ..."Tools", "Help". Under "Edit" I can go to Preferences and change a bunch of stuff in Firefox. E.g., under the "Advanced" tab, I can increase or decrease my offline storage, or even clear it. 
> 
> Before I think about installing it on my Ubuntu machines, I was wondering if I could have the more "traditional" toolbar. I know that Mozilla is trying to make it simple for newbies, but I kinda like playing around with my settings, i.e., customizing the browser.


I guess what you want is to hide the Firefox menu and display the old menu items. Right-click on the toolbar and tick the "Menu bar" option. This will hide the Firefox button and will display the standard menu.



Keep in mind you can still easily access your Preferences from the new menu.

If you want to dump your Cache regularly, it's easier to use a shell script and add a button to your desktop or panel.

This is what I use:



```
#!/bin/bash

ZEN="/usr/bin/zenity"
rm -fr $HOME/.mozilla/firefox/**/Cache/**
if test -f "${ZEN}";then
zenity --info --text "Firefox cache deleted with success!" 
fi
exit
```

To use that, create a new file in your desktop, open it with an editor and paste the commands above and save it. Then right-click on the file, select "Properties" option, then select "Permissions" tab and tick the option "Allow to execute the file as program". Whenever you need to clear your Firefox Cache, just double-click that file and select "Run" or "Run in Terminal".

Make sure you have zenity installed if you want to receive a completion alert.

----------


## beew

> I am replying on the new thread.



Thanks, the problem was solved following your suggestion. But I found shortly after the culprit that may interest you. I posted my finding on my thread.

----------


## RedRat

> I guess what you want is to hide the Firefox menu and display the old menu items. Right-click on the toolbar and tick the "Menu bar" option. This will hide the Firefox button and will display the standard menu.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind you can still easily access your Preferences from the new menu.
> 
> If you want to dump your Cache regularly, it's easier to use a shell script and add a button to your desktop or panel.
> 
> This is what I use:
> ...


So that's how you do it! OK, this I think resolves my problem. I thought that they had completely ditched the old traditional menu. I like your idea of the button. Very good. thanks.

----------


## lovinglinux

> So that's how you do it! OK, this I think resolves my problem. I thought that they had completely ditched the old traditional menu. I like your idea of the button. Very good. thanks.


You probably will like the Menu Editor extension, that allows to customize the menu content and order. It only works with the old style menu, context menu and tabs menu.

----------


## Wolligog

> You can upgrade 3.6 to stable and remove the beta.
> 
> Basically, you will need to disable the beta ppa, add the stable ppa, uninstall _firefox-4.0_ and reinstall _firefox_.
> 
> Please provide more info about which ppa repository you are using for Firefox.



sorry i'm a total newbie, how do i find out which ppa reposirtory i am using?

----------


## lovinglinux

> sorry i'm a total newbie, how do i find out which ppa reposirtory i am using?


Better than that...

Open a terminal from "Applications >> Accessories >> Terminal", then paste each line posted below and hit "Enter" after each line.


```
echo 'Ubuntu Architecture' > ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
uname -a >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Ubuntu Version' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
cat /etc/lsb-release >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Firefox Packages' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
dpkg --get-selections | grep 'firefox*' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Firefox binaries' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
which firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /usr/bin/firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /usr/local/bin/firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /opt/firefox/firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Firefox divertion' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Sources' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
```

When you finish doing that, go to your Desktop and attach the file _firefox-report.txt_ to a new post.

That file will contain information about your Firefox installation, so I can understand what you have and what you need.

----------


## dniMretsaM

> If I am not mistaken, those changes made there require a restart of Firefox since they deal with configuring firefox. Could be wrong, just didn't want to have to deal with that about**:config file, since it is much easier to just click on Preferences under the Edit menu.


Some may require a restart, but I'm 100% sure that some don't. Also, I've never been prompted for a restart (I don't know if about**:config does that).

----------


## lovinglinux

> Some may require a restart, but I'm 100% sure that some don't. Also, I've never been prompted for a restart (I don't know if about**:config does that).


Usually not. Some extensions preferences may require restart, but the browser prefs don't.

----------


## dniMretsaM

> Usually not. Some extensions preferences may require restart, but the browser prefs don't.


That's what I thought. Thanks for the confirmation.

----------


## dniMretsaM

Is it possible to have a Firefox button with the Unity DE?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Is it possible to have a Firefox button with the Unity DE?


Uninstall _firefox-globalmenu_, then click the toolbar and untick the "Menu Bar" option.

----------


## Sit3UserX

> Firefox 4 is out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get upgrade
> ...


I do not understand this very well. I did what you said and then, when I typed "sudo apt-get upgrade", my system started downloading/upgrading a lot of things. It seems FF 4 got installed but something went wrong with log-off/log-in screen after that (don't know how to explain it very well, it's hard for me to write long texts in English).

Wouldn't it be the same thing if I do:




> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get install firefox ubufox

----------


## lovinglinux

> I do not understand this very well. I did what you said and then, when I typed "sudo apt-get upgrade", my system started downloading/upgrading a lot of things. It seems FF 4 got installed but something went wrong with log-off/log-in screen after that (don't know how to explain it very well, it's hard for me to write long texts in English)


Your system started to download a lot of things because you haven't updated your system recently. When you run _sudo apt-get update_, it gets the list of packages available for download from the server. Then, when you run _sudo apt-get upgrade_, it prompts for the upgrade of the available new packages.




> Wouldn't it be the same thing if I do:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get install firefox ubufox
> ```


No. that would work only if you don't have any version of Firefox installed yet. However Firefox comes installed by default and if you run those commands, it will just give a message that _firefox_ is already installed and won't upgrade it to the new version.

----------


## Wolligog

Ok, i have entered every line individually and then hit enter as instructed,  my firefox report reads as follows

Ubuntu Architecture

Linux JAHWEH 2.6.35-28-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 1 14:40:58 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux

Ubuntu Version

DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.10
DISTRIB_CODENAME=maverick
DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.10"

Firefox Packages

firefox                        install
firefox-4.0                    install
firefox-branding                install
firefox-gnome-support                install

Firefox binaries

/usr/bin/firefox
/usr/bin/firefox: symbolic link to `../lib/firefox-3.6.13/firefox.sh'
/usr/local/bin/firefox: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/local/bin/firefox' (No such file or directory)
/opt/firefox/firefox: ERROR: cannot open `/opt/firefox/firefox' (No such file or directory)

Firefox divertion

/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu' (No such file or directory)

Sources

tualatrix-ppa-maverick.list
ubuntu-mozilla-daily-ppa-maverick.list
ubuntu-mozilla-daily-ppa-maverick.list.save
ubuntu-tweak-stable.list.save



hope this is what you needed to determine which firefox ppa i am using

thanks

----------


## lovinglinux

> Ok, i have entered every line individually and then hit enter as instructed,  my firefox report reads as follows
> 
> ...
> 
> hope this is what you needed to determine which firefox ppa i am using
> 
> thanks


You have the _ubuntu-mozilla-daily_. What you need is the following series of commands, which will revert your Firefox to 3.6, then upgrade properly to 4 stable. Keep in mind that of you use Thunderbird, it will be downgraded.



```
sudo apt-get remove firefox-4.0
sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get upgrade
```

----------


## dniMretsaM

> Uninstall _firefox-globalmenu_, then click the toolbar and untick the "Menu Bar" option.


Ok thanks. I switched to Kubuntu though, so it doesn't really matter any more, lol.

----------


## Wolligog

Ok, i have now upgraded from 3.6 to 4, as far as i can tell everything has gone ok,  many thanks  :Very Happy:

----------


## lovinglinux

> Ok thanks. I switched to Kubuntu though, so it doesn't really matter any more, lol.





> Ok, i have now upgraded from 3.6 to 4, as far as i can tell everything has gone ok,  many thanks


You are welcome.

@dniMretsaM, welcome to the world of KDE. Kubuntu 11.04 is awesome.

I recommend trying the Oxygen theme for Firefox 4.

----------


## dniMretsaM

> @dniMretsaM, welcome to the world of KDE. Kubuntu 11.04 is awesome.
> 
> I recommend trying the Oxygen theme for Firefox 4.


I'm really enjoying it. Thanks for the link to the theme!

EDIT: I've had the last post on each page for four pages in a row. Lol.

----------


## Sit3UserX

> Your system started to download a lot of things because you haven't updated your system recently. When you run _sudo apt-get update_, it gets the list of packages available for download from the server. Then, when you run _sudo apt-get upgrade_, it prompts for the upgrade of the available new packages.
> 
> 
> 
> No. that would work only if you don't have any version of Firefox installed yet. However Firefox comes installed by default and if you run those commands, it will just give a message that _firefox_ is already installed and won't upgrade it to the new version.


Ok, I got it. Thanks for your help!  :Smile:

----------


## bcschmerker

> ...Ubuntu only includes major version updates with new OS releases. So it will be shipped with Ubuntu 11.04. However, due to "recent" changes in Mozilla development policies, it is possible to see  Firefox 4 in the official repositories for older Ubuntu releases, but only when Firefox 3.6 is no longer supported by Mozilla....The best option is to use a PPA to update your current installation or install Firefox 4 side-by-side with 3.6. Don't use multiple PPA repositories. Pick the best for your needs.
> 
> To upgrade your default Firefox to Firefox 4 use the _firefox-stable_ ppa:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
> sudo apt-get update
> ...


Thanks for the heads up on a PPA repository appropriate for a retrofit of Mozilla® Firefox® 4.0.* to Ubuntu® 10.04.2-LTS Lucid.  I'm presuming 4.0.x to be the planned default for the now-in-development 11.05a1-pre Oneiric (scheduled for release October 2011 as 11.10); Mozilla® Central has already started work on Firefox 4.2a_n_-pre, which means that 4.2 may be RTM in time for the unnamed-as-of-May-2011 Ubuntu 12.04-LTS (which starts development October 2011).

----------


## lovinglinux

> Thanks for the heads up on a PPA repository appropriate for a retrofit of Mozilla® Firefox® 4.0.x to Ubuntu® 10.04.2-LTS.  I'm presuming 4.0.x to be the planned default for the now-in-development 11.05a1-pre Ocelric; Mozilla® Central has already started work on Firefox 4.2a*-pre, which means that 4.2 may be RTM in time for the unnamed-as-of-May-2011 Ubuntu 12.04-LTS (which starts development October 2011).


Mozilla has a new development schedule, which will bring a new major version every 6-12 weeks. Firefox 5 is scheduled to be released in June. By the time of Ubuntu 12.04 release, Firefox could be version 11.

----------


## bcschmerker

> Mozilla has a new development schedule, which will bring a new major version every 6-12 weeks. Firefox 5 is scheduled to be released in June. By the time of Ubuntu 12.04 release, Firefox could be version 11.


 :Laughing:  5.0, perhaps even 6.0, in time for the RTM of Ubuntu® 11.10 Oneiric, and Firefox® X™ in time for 12.04-LTS?  Not only does this call for more help at Mozilla® Central, but it will increase the workload for our own Oneiric Ocelot™ Development Team, keeping track of all the Firefox® releases as Oneiric goes from 11.05a1-pre to 11.06a2-pre to ... to 11.10 RTM.  Things are about to get interesting.  :Wink:

----------


## sheelasamana

it'z really heplfull for us thank nice

----------


## lovinglinux

> 5.0, perhaps even 6.0, in time for the RTM of Ubuntu® 11.10 Ocelric, and Firefox® X in time for 12.04-LTS?  Not only does this call for more help at Mozilla® Central, but it will increase the workload for our own Ocelric Ocelot Development Team, keeping track of all the Firefox® releases as Ocelric goes from 11.05a1-pre to 11.06a2-pre to ... to 11.10 RTM.  Things are about to get interesting.


Keeping track of so many versions will be troublesome. For instance, my extensions are already compatible with Firefox 6.0a1  :Smile: 

Fortunately, Mozilla decided to bump add-ons compatibility automatically and keep back incompatible add-ons.

----------


## dniMretsaM

> Keeping track of so many versions will be troublesome. For instance, my extensions are already compatible with Firefox 6.0a1 .


Overachiever... Lol. The only reason I switched from 6.0a1 was add-ons. I found it really stable (never had a crash I don't think). Plus it had an awesome icon.

----------


## beew

Hi 

The other day I deleted ~/.mozilla in Natty in an attempt to fix FlashVideoReplacer (still doesn't work with Mozplugger) After that I reinstalled all addons but somehow I could no longer add BarTab. On the Mozilla page it says BatTap no longer works with Firefox4 and trying to install it gives an error message saying that the addon is incompatible with FF4.

That is very strange because it has been working with Firefox 4 before I nuked the ~/.Mozilla folder and it is still working perfectly on my Maverick machines! 

I am wondering what is going on and whether there are other addons that work like BarTap.

Thanks a lot.

----------


## dniMretsaM

It's possible that in your previous profile you had the compatibility check disabled. You can re-disable it through some changes in about**:config. Lemme go find the exact changes that you need to make and I'll get back to you.

----------


## dniMretsaM

Try this.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Overachiever... Lol.


 :Smile: 

Several active developers are doing the same. Is just easier than bumping the compatibility for each new release.




> The only reason I switched from 6.0a1 was add-ons. I found it really stable (never had a crash I don't think). Plus it had an awesome icon.


Version 6.0a1 is not so different than Firefox 4 yet, but it will be soon.




> Hi 
> 
> The other day I deleted ~/.mozilla in Natty in an attempt to fix FlashVideoReplacer (still doesn't work with Mozplugger) After that I reinstalled all addons but somehow I could no longer add BarTab. On the Mozilla page it says BatTap no longer works with Firefox4 and trying to install it gives an error message saying that the addon is incompatible with FF4.
> 
> That is very strange because it has been working with Firefox 4 before I nuked the ~/.Mozilla folder and it is still working perfectly on my Maverick machines! 
> 
> I am wondering what is going on and whether there are other addons that work like BarTap.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


You need to get the latest beta version.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...rtab/versions/




> It's possible that in your previous profile you had the compatibility check disabled. You can re-disable it through some changes in about**:config. Lemme go find the exact changes that you need to make and I'll get back to you.





> Try this.


Is just easier to use Add-on Compatibility Reporter.

----------


## dniMretsaM

> Several active developers are doing the same. Is just easier than bumping the compatibility for each new release.


Good for them (and you)! I like active devs instead of people who make a program that could eventually be great, but then they stop doing anything with it.




> Is just easier to use Add-on Compatibility Reporter.


Oh, that's cool. I was unaware of this. Although it still may be better to use the about**:config hack since it doesn't add another addon which can slow down boot time.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Good for them (and you)! I like active devs instead of people who make a program that could eventually be great, but then they stop doing anything with it.


This is one of the major problems with add-ons in my opinion. For instance I loved Simple Mail extension, which stopped being developed before Firefox 4 release. A new developer took over the project, but there is still no Linux version available for Firefox 4.




> Oh, that's cool. I was unaware of this. Although it still may be better to use the about**:config hack since it doesn't add another addon which can slow down boot time.


Well, I use more than 60 extensions, so one more won't make a difference.  :Smile:

----------


## dniMretsaM

If I had that many on my FF, it would take 10 mins to boot. Slow computer FTW FTL, lol. I'm seriously considering an upgrade. I gotta find a semi-cheap computer though, since I don't really have that much cash. I got a job mowing some lady's yard for 25 bucks a go, so that'll help.

----------


## Kate891

To me firefox 3.16 is the best.
It's quite stable and fast.

----------


## dniMretsaM

> To me firefox 3.16 is the best.
> It's quite stable and fast.


FF4 is much faster than 3.6. And personally, I've had better stability with 4 than 3.6.

----------


## lovinglinux

> FF4 is much faster than 3.6. And personally, I've had better stability with 4 than 3.6.


Indeed Firefox 4 is a LOT faster than 3.6.

In regard to stability, I am experiencing frequent crashes while editing my Joomla site. However, I am not sure if is a Joomla 1.6 problem, one of my many extensions or Firefox itself.

----------


## dniMretsaM

That's another problem with tons of addons. It's a lot more time consuming to test them individually to see if they are causing problems.

----------


## lovinglinux

> That's another problem with tons of addons. It's a lot more time consuming to test them individually to see if they are causing problems.


Yep. My Error Console get tons of errors, but I am not on the mood for troubleshooting  :Smile:

----------


## dniMretsaM

> Yep. My Error Console get tons of errors, but I am not on the mood for troubleshooting


Haha yeah. I mean who wants to spend all their time reading error outputs...

----------


## Fraoch

Sorry if this has been covered here already, but this thread is in its 68th page, so...

On upgrade to Ubuntu 11.04 and Firefox 4, I seem to have lost my ForecastFox Weather extension.

Actually I see no indication it's not still running - it's just that it's not visible anymore.  It used to be displayed across the bottom but there's nothing there now.  Using the settings page, I tried moving it everywhere but it just wouldn't "dock".

I presume it's working for other people?  What did you do to make it visible?

Thanks.

----------


## dniMretsaM

Try enabling the add-on bar. Right click the toolbar and check "Add-on Bar." I have no experiance with this extension so this is kind of a stab in the dark, but give it a shot.

----------


## Fraoch

> Try enabling the add-on bar. Right click the toolbar and check "Add-on Bar." I have no experiance with this extension so this is kind of a stab in the dark, but give it a shot.


Aha!  There it is!  Thanks.

----------


## dniMretsaM

No problem. Glad I could help.

----------


## lovinglinux

There seems to be issues with _firefox-globalmenu_, which can prevent Firefox from starting.

If you are experiencing such issue, check if you get this error when launching Firefox from terminal:



```
LIBDBUSMENU-GTK-CRITICAL **: dbusmenu_menuitem_property_set_shortcut: assertion `gtk_accelerator_valid(key, modifier)' failed
```

If yes, then you can solve the problem by removing the globalmenu.



```
sudo apt-get remove firefox-globalmenu
```

Restart Firefox.

This is not a definitive solution, but at least will allow to use Firefox with Unity until this problem with the globalmenu gets fixed.

----------


## Fraoch

Hmm, just found today something else I seem to have lost - the ability to edit bookmarks.

I remember there being an "Edit bookmarks" entry in the Bookmarks menu but I don't have it anymore.  I looked everywhere else I can think of but I can't find it.

Hope it's as easy to resolve as the last issue, but so far I'm stumped.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hmm, just found today something else I seem to have lost - the ability to edit bookmarks.
> 
> I remember there being an "Edit bookmarks" entry in the Bookmarks menu but I don't have it anymore.  I looked everywhere else I can think of but I can't find it.
> 
> Hope it's as easy to resolve as the last issue, but so far I'm stumped.


Firefox Menu >> Bookmarks >> Show All Bookmarks

----------


## Fraoch

> Firefox Menu >> Bookmarks >> Show All Bookmarks


Heheh, I feel sheepish now - I guess they just renamed it. :Embarassed: 

Easy fix.  Thanks!

----------


## lovinglinux

> Heheh, I feel sheepish now - I guess they just renamed it.
> 
> Easy fix.  Thanks!


You are welcome. 

Yes, they just renamed it. The new name doesn't make sense btw.

----------


## el_koraco

I'm sure this question has been asked before, but is there a way to get firefox >4 to integrate with the global menu (either the appindicator or the gnome applet) in Maverick?

----------


## lovinglinux

> I'm sure this question has been asked before, but is there a way to get firefox >4 to integrate with the global menu (either the appindicator or the gnome applet) in Maverick?


I don't think so.

----------


## el_koraco

Thought so. Thanks.

----------


## Frogs Hair

Hello.

lovinglinux provided me with a new look Ubuntu Forums css for Opera and I was wondering if there was one for Firefox ?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hello.
> 
> lovinglinux provided me with a new look Ubuntu Forums css for Opera and I was wondering if there was one for Firefox ?


Yes, just grab it from the attachment. I have included for Firefox, Chrome and Opera in the zip package.

----------


## el_koraco

People have said it before, I'll repeat it - Flashaid is the best!

----------


## lovinglinux

> People have said it before, I'll repeat it - Flashaid is the best!


 :Guitar: 

Thank you.

----------


## el_koraco

And the javascript engine on the nightly builds has been tuned oh so nice. Can't believe Firefox is running so fast.

----------


## Frogs Hair

> Yes, just grab it from the attachment. I have included for Firefox, Chrome and Opera in the zip package.


Thank you !

----------


## dniMretsaM

I'm using that style too. It looks great. I just installed it by clicking "Find styles for this site..." Not through the .zip package. OK, now for a question. How do you find out what the shortcut for an add-on is? For example, Customize Your Web has a short cut (F10). How would I find short cuts for ones that I don't know (like iMacros and Stylish).

----------


## Fraoch

My volume controls in the video window don't seem to be working - can't mute, can't adjust volume.

Strange, actually if I adjust volume/mute, it applies to the _next_ video I see, but has no effect on the current one.  <scratches head>

This is with FF 4.0.1 under Ubuntu 11.04 64-bit.

----------


## miasmablk

Could someone help me with an issue I am having with flicking video content in firefox v4.0.1 youtube video content video seems to work just fine, but when i visit sites like ebaums or liveleak video content is all "flickery" i have all the recent video plugins installed that i can think of including libmoon/ silverlight am i missing something?

----------


## uRock

Merging with FF4 Mega thread.

----------


## adamg987

Hello,
            Is FireFox better than Internet Explorer..? I have used both, i didn't seem any difference between them.So anyone tell me the different.
Than You.

----------


## lovinglinux

> My volume controls in the video window don't seem to be working - can't mute, can't adjust volume.
> 
> Strange, actually if I adjust volume/mute, it applies to the _next_ video I see, but has no effect on the current one.  <scratches head>
> 
> This is with FF 4.0.1 under Ubuntu 11.04 64-bit.


Are you referring to flash videos or other type of videos?




> Could someone help me with an issue I am having with flicking video content in firefox v4.0.1 youtube video content video seems to work just fine, but when i visit sites like ebaums or liveleak video content is all "flickery" i have all the recent video plugins installed that i can think of including libmoon/ silverlight am i missing something?


Get Flash-Aid and run it. It will detect installed flash plugins, remove them and install the best option according to your system architecture and version. Additionally, it will apply some tweaks that should improve performance and fix issues you are experiencing. If you still get that issue after running Flash-Aid, then go to the extension Help tab, click the "Generate Report" button and send me the results so I can analyze your situation.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hello,
>             Is FireFox better than Internet Explorer..? I have used both, i didn't seem any difference between them.So anyone tell me the different.
> Than You.


Well, It seems Microsoft has made a lot of improvements with IE 9, which I never used. However, IE has the worst records in regard to performance, web standard compliance and security vulnerability patching.

I cannot highlight the differences, because I haven't used IE in many years. The only circumstance I used it was to download Firefox after a clean install. However, one of the mains reasons I use Firefox is because of customization and extensibility. Firefox can be customized in many ways to look and behave the way you want. The extension framework and add-ons gallery is far better than any other browser, is open source and it is behind many open web initiatives.

Here are some articles that might get you started:

http://www.technobuffalo.com/compari...-the-browsers/

http://www.techradar.com/news/softwa...rome-10-935792

http://www.zdnet.com/blog/hardware/i...enchmark/12023

----------


## dniMretsaM

I just installed Flash-aid also. It's pretty handy! OK, time for yet another question. Before when I used to click on an mp3 file, it would open up a new tab and play it. Now it asks me to peon it with another program. I tried to open it with Firefox, but it just open up like 20 blank tabs. Any advice about this and my last question would be great!

----------


## lovinglinux

> I just installed Flash-aid also. It's pretty handy! OK, time for yet another question. Before when I used to click on an mp3 file, it would open up a new tab and play it. Now it asks me to peon it with another program. I tried to open it with Firefox, but it just open up like 20 blank tabs. Any advice about this and my last question would be great!


Go to the Applications tab in the preferences and change the mp3 option.

----------


## dniMretsaM

Awesome thanks! I'll do that when I get home. I'm in PA at my grandparents' now. We're here for my sister's grad party. We're also without a computer Mobile Safari is NOT my favorite browser...

----------


## karmila

> Yes, just grab it from the attachment. I have included for Firefox, Chrome and Opera in the zip package.


Thanks. it's cool!  :KDE Star:

----------


## kirbyparufo

For some reason, embedded flash items (if that is what they're called) have trouble working in Firefox 4, at least in Ubuntu. They're surrounded by a white dotted line and are extremely laggy, even after using Flash-aid. This doesn't seem to happen in other browsers. D:

I've attached pictures of this.

----------


## karmila

Hi, 

I need help.

I have just installed firefox tester add-on and add firefox 5.0a2 to my firefox 4.0.1. After installation finished I clicked launch firefox 5.0.a2 but nothing happened. So I closed and restarted firefox.
When it's restarted a pop up windows shown up gave me options to choose profile firefox 4 or firefox 5.0a2 and I chose 5.0a2.

After that, new firefox window lanched with no add-ons, bookmarks, everything is gone just like a new install browser. 
How can I get my old profile back?

----------


## karmila

> Hi, 
> 
> I need help.
> 
> I have just installed firefox tester add-on and add firefox 5.0a2 to my firefox 4.0.1. After installation finished I clicked launch firefox 5.0.a2 but nothing happened. So I closed and restarted firefox.
> When it's restarted a pop up windows shown up gave me options to choose profile firefox 4 or firefox 5.0a2 and I chose 5.0a2.
> 
> After that, new firefox window lanched with no add-ons, bookmarks, everything is gone just like a new install browser. 
> How can I get my old profile back?


Nevermind, I change *StartWithLastProfile* value to 0 at /home/username/.mozilla/firefox/profiles.ini, so I can choose my old profile at startup.

Thanks for this great add-on, now i will learn how tu use it more  :KDE Star:

----------


## lovinglinux

> For some reason, embedded flash items (if that is what they're called) have trouble working in Firefox 4, at least in Ubuntu. They're surrounded by a white dotted line and are extremely laggy, even after using Flash-aid. This doesn't seem to happen in other browsers. D:
> 
> I've attached pictures of this.


Does it use too much CPU?




> Hi, 
> 
> I need help.
> 
> I have just installed firefox tester add-on and add firefox 5.0a2 to my firefox 4.0.1. After installation finished I clicked launch firefox 5.0.a2 but nothing happened. So I closed and restarted firefox.
> When it's restarted a pop up windows shown up gave me options to choose profile firefox 4 or firefox 5.0a2 and I chose 5.0a2.
> 
> After that, new firefox window lanched with no add-ons, bookmarks, everything is gone just like a new install browser. 
> How can I get my old profile back?


Although FoxTester adds a new profile to that list with every new install, you should not use that to start your new versions, because it will just launch Firefox 4 with a clean profile.

You should launch the versions installed by FoxTester only via FoxTester menu. Sometimes, if you click the launch button just after installing a new version, it does nothing because the files haven't been completely extracted yet, even with the alert of completion being triggered. This is a bug I still need to fix. Try to launch Firefox 5.0a2 again via FoxTester menu and let me know if it doesn't work.

----------


## karmila

> Does it use too much CPU?
> 
> 
> 
> Although FoxTester adds a new profile to that list with every new install, you should not use that to start your new versions, because it will just launch Firefox 4 with a clean profile.
> 
> You should launch the versions installed by FoxTester only via FoxTester menu. Sometimes, if you click the launch button just after installing a new version, it does nothing because the files haven't been completely extracted yet, even with the alert of completion being triggered. This is a bug I still need to fix. Try to launch Firefox 5.0a2 again via FoxTester menu and let me know if it doesn't work.


Hi lovinglinux,

Thanks for your explanations.
I checked sha512 of Firefox 5.0a2 and it is corrupt. I think that was the problem why it could not be launched before.

Later, I downloaded and installed Firefox 5.0b1 and Firefox 6.oa1 via FoxTester and they are working well. I can launched them as soon as it was installed, no need to restart Firefox. All plugins are detected for both of them.
How about add-ons? Do they share with Firefox 4 or not?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hi lovinglinux,
> 
> Thanks for your explanations.
> I checked sha512 of Firefox 5.0a2 and it is corrupt. I think that was the problem why it could not be launched before.
> 
> Later, I downloaded and installed Firefox 5.0b1 and Firefox 6.oa1 via FoxTester and they are working well. I can launched them as soon as it was installed, no need to restart Firefox. All plugins are detected for both of them.
> How about add-ons? Do they share with Firefox 4 or not?


Only plugins are shared. Each new installation has it's own clean user profile. So you need to install the extensions.

----------


## kirbyparufo

> Does it use too much CPU?


No. It does on less powerful computers, but this happens on every computer I've tried Ubuntu on, regardless of power. Flash is a *little* less laggy on more powerful computers, but it is still very noticeable, and the dotted line still persists.

----------


## lovinglinux

> No. It does on less powerful computers, but this happens on every computer I've tried Ubuntu on, regardless of power. Flash is a *little* less laggy on more powerful computers, but it is still very noticeable, and the dotted line still persists.


Go to Flash-Aid help tab, generate a report and post it here.

----------


## Not unique

Tried it a while ago and recently re-installed, got it via Ubuntu Tweak GREAT!! faster too.

----------


## kirbyparufo

> Go to Flash-Aid help tab, generate a report and post it here.


This is for my super low-end computer, running Lubuntu:



```
Ubuntu Architecture  Linux *name hidden*-Dimension-4600i 2.6.35-28-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 19:00:26 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux  Ubuntu Version  DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.10 DISTRIB_CODENAME=maverick DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.10"  Firefox Packages  firefox                        install firefox-branding                install firefox-globalmenu                install  Firefox binaries  /usr/bin/firefox /usr/bin/firefox: symbolic link to `../lib/firefox-4.0.1/firefox.sh' /usr/local/bin/firefox: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/local/bin/firefox' (No such file or directory) /opt/firefox/firefox: ERROR: cannot open `/opt/firefox/firefox' (No such file or directory)  Firefox divertion  /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu' (No such file or directory)  Sources  gezakovacs-ppa-maverick.list gezakovacs-ppa-maverick.list.save google-chrome.list google-chrome.list.distUpgrade google-chrome.list.save libreoffice-ppa-maverick.list libreoffice-ppa-maverick.list.distUpgrade libreoffice-ppa-maverick.list.save mozillateam-firefox-stable-maverick.list mozillateam-firefox-stable-maverick.list.distUpgrade mozillateam-firefox-stable-maverick.list.save opera.list opera.list.distUpgrade opera.list.save  Flash packages  flashplugin-installer                deinstall Plugin locations  /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so   Flash symlinks   /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, stripped /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so' (No such file or directory) /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin: ERROR: cannot open `/etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin' (No such file or directory) /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so' (No such file or directory) /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so' (No such file or directory) /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so' (No such file or directory) /usr/lib/lightspark/lightspark.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/lightspark/lightspark.so' (No such file or directory) /usr/lib/swfdec-mozilla/libswfdecmozilla.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/swfdec-mozilla/libswfdecmozilla.so' (No such file or directory) /usr/lib/gnash/libgnashplugin.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/gnash/libgnashplugin.so' (No such file or directory) /var/lib/flashplugin-installer/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so: ERROR: cannot open `/var/lib/flashplugin-installer/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so' (No such file or directory) /var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so: ERROR: cannot open `/var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so' (No such file or directory)  pluginreg.dat  Generated File. Do not edit.  [HEADER] Version:0.15:$ Arch:x86-gcc3:$  [PLUGINS] IcedTeaPlugin.so:$ /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/i386/IcedTeaPlugin.so:$ :$ 1298473629000:1:5:$ The IcedTea NPR Web Browser Plugin (using IcedTea6 1.9.7 (6b20-1.9.7-0ubuntu1)) executes Java applets.:$ IcedTea NPR Web Browser Plugin (using IcedTea6 1.9.7 (6b20-1.9.7-0ubuntu1)):$ 34 0:application/x-java-vm:IcedTea:class,jar:$ 1:application/x-java-applet:IcedTea:class,jar:$ 2:application/x-java-applet;version=1.1:IcedTea:class,jar:$ 3:application/x-java-applet;version=1.1.1:IcedTea:class,jar:$ 4:application/x-java-applet;version=1.1.2:IcedTea:class,jar:$ 5:application/x-java-applet;version=1.1.3:IcedTea:class,jar:$ 6:application/x-java-applet;version=1.2:IcedTea:class,jar:$ 7:application/x-java-applet;version=1.2.1:IcedTea:class,jar:$ 8:application/x-java-applet;version=1.2.2:IcedTea:class,jar:$ 9:application/x-java-applet;version=1.3:IcedTea:class,jar:$ 10:application/x-java-applet;version=1.3.1:IcedTea:class,jar:$ 11:application/x-java-applet;version=1.4:IcedTea:class,jar:$ 12:application/x-java-applet;version=1.4.1:IcedTea:class,jar:$ 13:application/x-java-applet;version=1.4.2:IcedTea:class,jar:$ 14:application/x-java-applet;version=1.5:IcedTea:class,jar:$ 15:application/x-java-applet;version=1.6:IcedTea:class,jar:$ 16:application/x-java-applet;jpi-version=1.6.0_20:IcedTea:class,jar:$ 17:application/x-java-bean:IcedTea:class,jar:$ 18:application/x-java-bean;version=1.1:IcedTea:class,jar:$ 19:application/x-java-bean;version=1.1.1:IcedTea:class,jar:$ 20:application/x-java-bean;version=1.1.2:IcedTea:class,jar:$ 21:application/x-java-bean;version=1.1.3:IcedTea:class,jar:$ 22:application/x-java-bean;version=1.2:IcedTea:class,jar:$ 23:application/x-java-bean;version=1.2.1:IcedTea:class,jar:$ 24:application/x-java-bean;version=1.2.2:IcedTea:class,jar:$ 25:application/x-java-bean;version=1.3:IcedTea:class,jar:$ 26:application/x-java-bean;version=1.3.1:IcedTea:class,jar:$ 27:application/x-java-bean;version=1.4:IcedTea:class,jar:$ 28:application/x-java-bean;version=1.4.1:IcedTea:class,jar:$ 29:application/x-java-bean;version=1.4.2:IcedTea:class,jar:$ 30:application/x-java-bean;version=1.5:IcedTea:class,jar:$ 31:application/x-java-bean;version=1.6:IcedTea:class,jar:$ 32:application/x-java-bean;jpi-version=1.6.0_20:IcedTea:class,jar:$ 33:application/x-java-vm-npruntime:::$ gecko-mediaplayer.so:$ /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/gecko-mediaplayer.so:$ :$ 1268180685000:1:5:$ <a href="http://kdekorte.googlepages.com/gecko-mediaplayer">Gecko Media Player</a> 0.9.9.2<br><br>Video Player Plug-in for QuickTime, RealPlayer and Windows Media Player streams using <a href="http://mplayerhq.hu">MPlayer</a>:$ mplayerplug-in is now gecko-mediaplayer 0.9.9.2:$ 43 0:audio/x-mpegurl:MPEG Playlist:m3u:$ 1:video/mpeg:MPEG:mpg,mpeg:$ 2:audio/mpeg:MPEG:mpg,mpeg:$ 3:video/x-mpeg:MPEG:mpg,mpeg:$ 4:video/x-mpeg2:MPEG2:mpv2,mp2ve:$ 5:audio/mpeg:MPEG:mpg,mpeg:$ 6:audio/x-mpeg:MPEG:mpg,mpeg:$ 7:audio/mpeg2:MPEG audio:mp2:$ 8:audio/x-mpeg2:MPEG audio:mp2:$ 9:audio/mp4:MPEG 4 audio:mp4:$ 10:audio/x-mp4:MPEG 4 audio:mp4:$ 11:video/mp4:MPEG 4 Video:mp4:$ 12:video/x-m4v:MPEG 4 Video:m4v:$ 13:video/3gpp:MPEG 4 Video:mp4,3gp:$ 14:audio/mpeg3:MPEG audio:mp3:$ 15:audio/x-mpeg3:MPEG audio:mp3:$ 16:audio/x-mpegurl:MPEG url:m3u:$ 17:audio/mp3:MPEG audio:mp3:$ 18:application/x-ogg:Ogg Vorbis Media:ogg,oga,ogm:$ 19:application/ogg:Ogg Vorbis Media:ogg,oga,ogm:$ 20:audio/x-ogg:Ogg Vorbis Audio:ogg,oga:$ 21:audio/ogg:Ogg Vorbis Audio:ogg,oga:$ 22:video/x-ogg:Ogg Vorbis Video:ogg,ogm:$ 23:video/ogg:Ogg Vorbis Video:ogg,ogm:$ 24:application/x-vlc-plugin:VLC plug-in:vlc:$ 25:application/x-google-vlc-plugin:Google VLC plug-in::$ 26:audio/flac:FLAC Audio:flac:$ 27:audio/x-flac:FLAC Audio:flac:$ 28:video/fli:FLI animation:fli,flc:$ 29:video/x-fli:FLI animation:fli,flc:$ 30:video/x-flv:Flash Video:flv:$ 31:video/flv:Flash Video:flv:$ 32:video/vnd.vivo:VivoActive:viv,vivo:$ 33:audio/x-matroska:Matroska Audio:mka:$ 34:video/x-matroska:Matroska Video:mkv:$ 35:application/x-nsv-vp3-mp3:Nullsoft Streaming Video:nsv:$ 36:audio/x-mod:Soundtracker:mod:$ 37:audio/x-aiff:AIFF Audio:aif:$ 38:audio/basic:Basic Audio File:au,snd:$ 39:audio/x-basic:Basic Audio File:au,snd:$ 40:audio/midi:MIDI Audio:mid,midi,kar:$ 41:audio/x-scpls:Shoutcast Playlist:pls:$ 42:video/x-mng:Multiple-Image Network Graphics:mng:$ gecko-mediaplayer-wmp.so:$ /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/gecko-mediaplayer-wmp.so:$ :$ 1268180685000:1:5:$ <a href="http://kdekorte.googlepages.com/gecko-mediaplayer">Gecko Media Player</a> 0.9.9.2<br><br>Video Player Plug-in for QuickTime, RealPlayer and Windows Media Player streams using <a href="http://mplayerhq.hu">MPlayer</a>:$ Windows Media Player Plug-in:$ 19 0:application/asx:Media Files:*:$ 1:video/x-ms-asf-plugin:Media Files:*:$ 2:video/x-msvideo:AVI:avi,*:$ 3:video/msvideo:AVI:avi,*:$ 4:application/x-mplayer2:Media Files:*:$ 5:application/x-ms-wmv:Microsoft WMV video:wmv,*:$ 6:video/x-ms-asf:Media Files:asf,asx,*:$ 7:video/x-ms-asx:Media Files:asx,*:$ 8:video/x-ms-wm:Media Files:wm,*:$ 9:video/x-ms-wmv:Microsoft WMV video:wmv,*:$ 10:audio/x-ms-wmv:Windows Media:wmv,*:$ 11:video/x-ms-wmp:Windows Media:wmp,*:$ 12:application/x-ms-wmp:Windows Media:wmp,*:$ 13:video/x-ms-wvx:Windows Media:wvx,*:$ 14:audio/x-ms-wax:Windows Media:wax,*:$ 15:audio/x-ms-wma:Windows Media:wma,*:$ 16:application/x-drm-v2:Windows Media:asx,*:$ 17:audio/wav:Microsoft wave file:wav,*:$ 18:audio/x-wav:Microsoft wave file:wav,*:$ gecko-mediaplayer-rm.so:$ /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/gecko-mediaplayer-rm.so:$ :$ 1268180685000:1:5:$ <a href="http://kdekorte.googlepages.com/gecko-mediaplayer">Gecko Media Player</a> 0.9.9.2<br><br>Video Player Plug-in for QuickTime, RealPlayer and Windows Media Player streams using <a href="http://mplayerhq.hu">MPlayer</a>:$ RealPlayer 9:$ 7 0:audio/x-pn-realaudio:RealAudio:ram,rm:$ 1:application/vnd.rn-realmedia:RealMedia:rm:$ 2:application/vnd.rn-realaudio:RealAudio:ra,ram:$ 3:video/vnd.rn-realvideo:RealVideo:rv:$ 4:audio/x-realaudio:RealAudio:ra:$ 5:audio/x-pn-realaudio-plugin:RealAudio:rpm:$ 6:application/smil:SMIL:smil:$ gecko-mediaplayer-qt.so:$ /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/gecko-mediaplayer-qt.so:$ :$ 1268180685000:1:5:$ <a href="http://kdekorte.googlepages.com/gecko-mediaplayer">Gecko Media Player</a> 0.9.9.2<br><br>Video Player Plug-in for QuickTime, RealPlayer and Windows Media Player streams using <a href="http://mplayerhq.hu">MPlayer</a>:$ QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.4:$ 6 0:video/quicktime:Quicktime:mov:$ 1:video/x-quicktime:Quicktime:mov:$ 2:image/x-quicktime:Quicktime:mov:$ 3:video/quicktime:Quicktime:mp4:$ 4:video/quicktime:Quicktime - Session Description Protocol:sdp:$ 5:application/x-quicktimeplayer:Quicktime:mov:$ gecko-mediaplayer-dvx.so:$ /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/gecko-mediaplayer-dvx.so:$ :$ 1268180685000:1:5:$ <a href="http://kdekorte.googlepages.com/gecko-mediaplayer">Gecko Media Player</a> 0.9.9.2<br><br>Video Player Plug-in for QuickTime, RealPlayer and Windows Media Player streams using <a href="http://mplayerhq.hu">MPlayer</a>:$ DivX Browser Plug-In:$ 2 0:video/divx:DivX Media Format:divx:$ 1:video/vnd.divx:DivX Media Format:divx:$ libflashplayer.so:$ /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so:$ :$ 1302666910000:1:1:$ Shockwave Flash 10.3 r181:$ Shockwave Flash:$ 2 0:application/x-shockwave-flash:Shockwave Flash:swf:$ 1:application/futuresplash:FutureSplash Player:spl:$ libmoonloaderxpi.so:$ /home/*name hidden*/.mozilla/firefox/aecj6e1c.default/extensions/moonlight@novell.com/plugins/libmoonloaderxpi.so:$ :$ 1302543310000:1:5:$ 4.0.51204.0:$ Silverlight Plug-In:$ 2 0:application/x-silverlight:Novell Moonlight:xaml:$ 1:application/x-silverlight-2:Novell Moonlight::$  [INVALID]
```

This is for a slightly higher-end netbook, running Ubuntu 11.04:


```
Ubuntu Architecture  Linux *name hidden*-eM250 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux  Ubuntu Version  DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.04 DISTRIB_CODENAME=natty DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 11.04"  Firefox Packages  firefox						install firefox-globalmenu				install firefox-gnome-support				install kubuntu-firefox-installer			install  Firefox binaries  /usr/bin/firefox /usr/bin/firefox: symbolic link to `../lib/firefox-4.0.1/firefox.sh' /usr/local/bin/firefox: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/local/bin/firefox' (No such file or directory) /opt/firefox/firefox: ERROR: cannot open `/opt/firefox/firefox' (No such file or directory)  Firefox divertion  /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu' (No such file or directory)  Sources  google-chrome.list opera.list  Flash packages  Plugin locations  /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so   Flash symlinks   /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, stripped /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so' (No such file or directory) /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin: ERROR: cannot open `/etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin' (No such file or directory) /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so' (No such file or directory) /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so' (No such file or directory) /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so' (No such file or directory) /usr/lib/lightspark/lightspark.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/lightspark/lightspark.so' (No such file or directory) /usr/lib/swfdec-mozilla/libswfdecmozilla.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/swfdec-mozilla/libswfdecmozilla.so' (No such file or directory) /usr/lib/gnash/libgnashplugin.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/gnash/libgnashplugin.so' (No such file or directory) /var/lib/flashplugin-installer/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so: ERROR: cannot open `/var/lib/flashplugin-installer/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so' (No such file or directory) /var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so: ERROR: cannot open `/var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so' (No such file or directory)  pluginreg.dat  Generated File. Do not edit.  [HEADER] Version:0.15:$ Arch:x86-gcc3:$  [PLUGINS] skypebuttons.so:$ /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/skypebuttons.so:$ :$ 1302472364000:1:5:$ Mime Type x-skype for Skype Buttons:$ Skype Buttons for Kopete:$ 1 0:application/x-skype:Skype Buttons::$ libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.so:$ /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.so:$ :$ 1300218695000:1:5:$ The <a href="http://www.gnome.org/projects/totem/">Totem</a> 2.32.0 plugin handles video and audio streams.:$ QuickTime Plug-in 7.6.6:$ 5 0:video/quicktime:QuickTime video:mov:$ 1:video/mp4:MPEG-4 video:mp4:$ 2:image/x-macpaint:MacPaint Bitmap image:pntg:$ 3:image/x-quicktime:Macintosh Quickdraw/PICT drawing:pict, pict1, pict2:$ 4:video/x-m4v:MPEG-4 video:m4v:$ libtotem-mully-plugin.so:$ /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libtotem-mully-plugin.so:$ :$ 1300218695000:1:5:$ DivX Web Player version 1.4.0.233:$ DivXÂ® Web Player:$ 1 0:video/divx:AVI video:divx:$ libtotem-gmp-plugin.so:$ /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libtotem-gmp-plugin.so:$ :$ 1300218695000:1:5:$ The <a href="http://www.gnome.org/projects/totem/">Totem</a> 2.32.0 plugin handles video and audio streams.:$ Windows Media Player Plug-in 10 (compatible; Totem):$ 13 0:application/x-mplayer2:AVI video:avi, wma, wmv:$ 1:video/x-ms-asf-plugin:ASF video:asf, wmv:$ 2:video/x-msvideo:AVI video:asf, wmv:$ 3:video/x-ms-asf:ASF video:asf:$ 4:video/x-ms-wmv:Windows Media video:wmv:$ 5:video/x-wmv:Windows Media video:wmv:$ 6:video/x-ms-wvx:Windows Media video:wmv:$ 7:video/x-ms-wm:Windows Media video:wmv:$ 8:video/x-ms-wmp:Windows Media video:wmv:$ 9:application/x-ms-wms:Windows Media video:wms:$ 10:application/x-ms-wmp:Windows Media video:wmp:$ 11:application/asx:Microsoft ASX playlist:asx:$ 12:audio/x-ms-wma:Windows Media audio:wma:$ libtotem-cone-plugin.so:$ /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libtotem-cone-plugin.so:$ :$ 1300218695000:1:5:$ The <a href="http://www.gnome.org/projects/totem/">Totem</a> 2.32.0 plugin handles video and audio streams.:$ VLC Multimedia Plugin (compatible Totem 2.32.0):$ 20 0:application/x-vlc-plugin:VLC Multimedia Plugin::$ 1:application/vlc:VLC Multimedia Plugin::$ 2:video/x-google-vlc-plugin:VLC Multimedia Plugin::$ 3:application/x-ogg:Ogg multimedia file:ogg:$ 4:application/ogg:Ogg multimedia file:ogg:$ 5:audio/ogg:Ogg Audio:oga:$ 6:audio/x-ogg:Ogg Audio:ogg:$ 7:video/ogg:Ogg Video:ogv:$ 8:video/x-ogg:Ogg Video:ogg:$ 9:application/annodex:Annodex exchange format:anx:$ 10:audio/annodex:Annodex Audio:axa:$ 11:video/annodex:Annodex Video:axv:$ 12:video/mpeg:MPEG video:mpg, mpeg, mpe:$ 13:audio/wav:WAV audio:wav:$ 14:audio/x-wav:WAV audio:wav:$ 15:audio/mpeg:MP3 audio:mp3:$ 16:application/x-nsv-vp3-mp3:NullSoft video:nsv:$ 17:video/flv:Flash video:flv:$ 18:video/webm:WebM video:webm:$ 19:application/x-totem-plugin:Totem Multimedia plugin::$ libflashplayer.so:$ /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so:$ :$ 1302666910000:1:1:$ Shockwave Flash 10.3 r181:$ Shockwave Flash:$ 2 0:application/x-shockwave-flash:Shockwave Flash:swf:$ 1:application/futuresplash:FutureSplash Player:spl:$  [INVALID]
```

----------


## c2006

At least one font isn't showing for me in firefox (or indeed any Mozilla-based application).

This isn't happening in either Chrome (which I'm using now) or Opera (which I'm using for mail). I've tried:

Refreshing the font cache
Uninstalling and reinstalling the program (using both the GUI apps available for the task and the command line).

Now I did add some fonts into one of the font folders (essentially porting my fonts from 'doze over into Linux), it's possible that this has caused it, although if it were I'd likely expect it to occur in other programs as well. However I also reinstalled the msttcorefonts (which was the folder I added the extra fonts to) and updated the system fonts cache.

Facebook shows no text (aside from the logo, which is an image), neither does Firefox's "Get Add-Ons" page.



I'd really like to get this solved, because despite how much I like Opera and Chrome, I'd really like to get back to Firefox (and Thunderbird; the problem's also occurring there). This glitch has made it unusable.

----------


## lovinglinux

> At least one font isn't showing for me in firefox (or indeed any Mozilla-based application).
> 
> This isn't happening in either Chrome (which I'm using now) or Opera (which I'm using for mail). I've tried:
> 
> Refreshing the font cache
> Uninstalling and reinstalling the program (using both the GUI apps available for the task and the command line).
> 
> Now I did add some fonts into one of the font folders (essentially porting my fonts from 'doze over into Linux), it's possible that this has caused it, although if it were I'd likely expect it to occur in other programs as well. However I also reinstalled the msttcorefonts (which was the folder I added the extra fonts to) and updated the system fonts cache.
> 
> ...


I am not sure, but I guess it could be due to the copied folder.

Have you tried to disable the option in FF Preferences, that allows web sites to choose their own font?

BTW, when adding big images to your posts, please use the attachment feature.

----------


## dniMretsaM

FF still doesn't play .mp3 files. I changed the settings to use Firefox, but it starts DL'ing the file. Kind of getting annoyed with that now. Lol. Any other things to try?

----------


## lovinglinux

> FF still doesn't play .mps files. I changed the settings to use Firefox, but it starts DL'ing the file. Kind of getting annoyed with that now. Lol. Any other things to try?


Did such .mps files worked before?

If you set it to use Firefox it will download the file, unless Firefox has built-in support for playing it, which I doubt. You need to change the settings to use a plugin or an external application.

----------


## Lucradia

if WMP can play it, you need the firefox WMP extension. (It's very old, but should work with the newest WMP.)

if this is via Linux however, you need to have totem / parole / vlc / mplayer be able to play the file first before Firefox can. If an MPS is currently set to default to a music library app, firefox will likely be unable to play it, as playlist programs don't use firefox extensions to have interoperability.

----------


## dniMretsaM

Yes, it used to on 10.10 with FF 3.6, 4.0, and 6.0. I don't remember if it ever worked on 11.04 or not.

----------


## c2006

> I am not sure, but I guess it could be sue to the copied folder.
> 
> Have you tried to disable the option in FF Preferences, that allows web sites to choose their own font?
> 
> BTW, when adding big images to your posts, please use the attachment feature.


Well, that seems to have done the trick.  :Smile:  I'd forgotten I'd checked that option.

Unchecked it, and the corresponding option in Thunderbird as well and all is well.  :Smile: 

My bad on the attachment thing. I'm used to forums where external hosting is the norm.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Well, that seems to have done the trick.  I'd forgotten I'd checked that option.
> 
> Unchecked it, and the corresponding option in Thunderbird as well and all is well. 
> 
> My bad on the attachment thing. I'm used to forums where external hosting is the norm.


I am glad it worked.

About the image, there is no problem in regard to attaching images from external web sites. The problem is that large images break the forum layout and makes difficult to read the posts.

There are some external image hosting services, like imageshack that offers small thumbnails formatted form forums.

----------


## lovinglinux

If anyone suddenly lost flash or any other video content, but still hears the sound, then disable Tile Tabs extension. The latest version of that extension is conflicting with video content.

----------


## alexis44

I have Firefox 4.0.1 installed on my computer but it seems to have many problems.  When I click to go back, or click on a link, it generally takes 2 or 3 times for it to work.  The Scroll bar is also very slow, so I usually use the arrow keys.  Is any one else having these problems?  :Confused:  Everything that needs a click is slow.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I have Firefox 4.0.1 installed on my computer but it seems to have many problems.  When I click to go back, or click on a link, it generally takes 2 or 3 times for it to work.  The Scroll bar is also very slow, so I usually use the arrow keys.  Is any one else having these problems?  Everything that needs a click is slow.


Make sure you have the latest video driver installed.

Also, test Firefox in safe mode to see if there is any difference:



```
firefox -safe-mode
```

About the scrolling, disabling "Smooth scrolling" option, if already selected, in the Advanced Preferences tab might help.

I would also recommend optimizing your databases.

If nothing helps, try a new clean profile.

Let me know about the results.

----------


## alexis44

> Make sure you have the latest video driver installed.
> 
> Also, test Firefox in safe mode to see if there is any difference:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> firefox -safe-mode
> ```
> ...


I tried safemode, and it didn't behave any differently.  In the terminal, I got a message about FlashGot.  flashgotDM is not definedNOTE:: child process received "Goodbye'.  I don't know what that means, but possibly there is a conflict with that extension.  I've used it for at least a year.  I uninstalled it and it seemed to help.  I can't say whether that was the problem.  I've bookmarked this page and will check out your other suggestions.  Thank You!  :Smile:

----------


## uRock

I have an add-on in FF4 which I need to remove as it doesn't work properly. I can't find how to do this.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Found the way to remove them here. http://www.ghacks.net/2010/10/10/how...-in-firefox-4/

----------


## Larkspur

What happens when you try to remove it through the Add-ons Manager?  If nothing happens, try running Firefox through the terminal and see if any messages come up.


EDIT: I see you've sorted it out.  What's going on with those tiny crosses?  I just have the normal remove buttons in my FF4.

----------


## uRock

> What happens when you try to remove it through the Add-ons Manager?  If nothing happens, try running Firefox through the terminal and see if any messages come up.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I see you've sorted it out.  What's going on with those tiny crosses?  I just have the normal remove buttons in my FF4.


I think that is something the FF folks have fixed since the article was written.

----------


## Larkspur

> I think that is something the FF folks have fixed since the article was written.


I can believe that; the Add-ons Manager was very buggy until late on in the beta process.

----------


## alexis44

> What happens when you try to remove it through the Add-ons Manager?  If nothing happens, try running Firefox through the terminal and see if any messages come up.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I see you've sorted it out.  What's going on with those tiny crosses?  I just have the normal remove buttons in my FF4.


As for me, the problem didn't go away.  I uninstalled FlashGot, but that didn't work.  I'll figure it out sooner or later, I hope.  :Capital Razz:

----------


## dniMretsaM

Do you need to know HTML to learn CSS? I know this isn't exactly Firefox related, but I want to learn to make styles for Stylish, which is a Firefox add-on (as well as other browsers).

----------


## dniMretsaM

And another problem. I'm trying to move the tabs up next to the close, minimize, and maximize buttons. I followed all the instructions on this page (except for the theme part, as I don't want that), but I can't get the title bar to go away. So now I have the buttons in the title bar and next to the tabs... I guess I'll remove them till I get it figured out. Anybody know how to fix this or have any ideas to try?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Do you need to know HTML to learn CSS? I know this isn't exactly Firefox related, but I want to learn to make styles for Stylish, which is a Firefox add-on (as well as other browsers).


Best way to learn in my opinion is to read the source code of styles that do something similar. 

You will need DOM Inspector extension.

Install Stylish and DOM Inspector extensions.Start DOM Inspector from "Firefox Menu >> Web Developer >> DOM Inspector"Click "File >> Inspect Chrome Document" and choose the first item, which is probably this page.Click the first icon on the upper left of DOM Inspector dialog. Is the one which the tooltip says "Find a node to inspect by clicking on it"Then click the element you want to change. The DOM Inspector will select the corresponding DOM element in the tree. Use the ID of the element to create your style.

----------


## lovinglinux

> And another problem. I'm trying to move the tabs up next to the close, minimize, and maximize buttons. I followed all the instructions on this page (except for the theme part, as I don't want that), but I can't get the title bar to go away. So now I have the buttons in the title bar and next to the tabs... I guess I'll remove them till I get it figured out. Anybody know how to fix this or have any ideas to try?


It only works with certain themes. Have you applied the last compiz settings?

----------


## dniMretsaM

If you mean the following, yes I did.


```
any & !(class=Firefox & state=maxvert & role=browser)
```

----------


## lovinglinux

> If you mean the following, yes I did.
> 
> 
> ```
> any & !(class=Firefox & state=maxvert & role=browser)
> ```


I haven't tried that tutorial, mostly because I use KDE, so I would have to test it on a VM. But there are other users in this thread that are using it. Perhaps someone else can help.

----------


## dniMretsaM

> I haven't tried that tutorial, mostly because I use KDE, so I would have to test it on a VM. But there are other users in this thread that are using it. Perhaps someone else can help.


I use KDE also. Does this not work on KDE (even with compiz installed)?

----------


## lovinglinux

> I use KDE also. Does this not work on KDE (even with compiz installed)?


I don't really know, but is freaking easy to hide the title bar in KDE if you are using Kwin.

----------


## dniMretsaM

> I don't really know, but is freaking easy to hide the title bar in KDE if you are using Kwin.


It is? How?!?

Edit: Found it... I feel stupid.

/n00bishness

----------


## Magiccat

How come my Firefox will not run at all?  I click on it, the little circle goes around, then it does nothing.

----------


## lovinglinux

> How come my Firefox will not run at all?  I click on it, the little circle goes around, then it does nothing.


Try to start it in safe mode via terminal:



```
firefox -safe-mode
```

If that works, then you need to find which add-on is causing the problem.

Also try deleting the file _compatibility.ini_ from Firefox profile folder (~/.mozilla/firefox/<profilename>/compatibility.ini).

If that doesn't solve the problem, start the profile manager and create a new profile.



```
firefox -P
```

----------


## dniMretsaM

> Try to start it in safe mode via terminal:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> firefox -safe-mode
> ```
> 
> If that works, then you need to find which add-on is causing the problem.
> ...



You can also start a new profile by deleting the .mozilla folder in your home directory if you prefer a graphical approach (this may delete more than the command though, not sure). Is there a way to start FF in safe mode graphically? I know there is in Windows and OSX.

----------


## lovinglinux

> You can also start a new profile by deleting the .mozilla folder in your home directory if you prefer a graphical approach (this may delete more than the command though, not sure).


I don't usually recommend that, because you lose all bookmarks, passwords, settings and so on, without even knowing if it will solve the problem.




> Is there a way to start FF in safe mode graphically? I know there is in Windows and OSX.


Nope.

----------


## dniMretsaM

> I don't usually recommend that, because you lose all bookmarks, passwords, settings and so on, without even knowing if it will solve the problem.


Ok, didn't know how much starting a new profile would change. I just change the of the .mozilla to .mozilla_old or something so I can restore it if I need too. I don't keep passwords in FF though, LastPass ftw!

----------


## dosox

I want to use firefox 4 and other latest stuffs but i don't want to upgrade my ubuntu if its not LTS. And since another LTS is a liil far away. Is there any way I can use Firefox 4 in Lucid Lynx. If so how? please tell me wat things to do

thanks in advance. :Popcorn:

----------


## dosox

> I want to use firefox 4 and other latest stuffs but i don't want to upgrade my ubuntu if its not LTS. And since another LTS is a liil far away. Is there any way I can use Firefox 4 in Lucid Lynx. If so how? please tell me wat things to do
> 
> thanks in advance.


i think i'm trying something  :Capital Razz:

----------


## lovinglinux

> I want to use firefox 4 and other latest stuffs but i don't want to upgrade my ubuntu if its not LTS. And since another LTS is a liil far away. Is there any way I can use Firefox 4 in Lucid Lynx. If so how? please tell me wat things to do
> 
> thanks in advance.


See the first post.

----------


## bcschmerker

Update:  Now that I have updated my hybrid Everex® to Firefox® 4.0.1, I find that I may need another MozillaTeam PPA, this time for XULRunner-2.0.*.* (Gecko 2.0 being the engine for Firefox® 4.0.*, whereas Gecko 1.9.* was for Firefox® 3.0, 3.5 and 3.6).  :Think:  As of 15 May 2011, I still have XULRunner-1.9.2, which needs upgrading if I'm to get the best performance from Firefox® 4.0.*.  (This is applicable to both 10.04.2-LTS Lucid for desktops and netbooks and 8.04.6-LTS Hardy for servers.)  Is there an XULRunner-Stable (viz., ppa/mozillateam/xulrunner-stable) or related subrepository for Lucid at PPA.Launchpad.net, as I already know to be the case for Firefox-Stable?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Update:  Now that I have updated my hybrid Everex® to Firefox® 4.0.1, I find that I may need another MozillaTeam PPA, this time for XULRunner-2.0.*.* (Gecko 2.0 being the engine for Firefox® 4.0.*, whereas Gecko 1.9.* was for Firefox® 3.0, 3.5 and 3.6).  As of 15 May 2011, I still have XULRunner-1.9.2, which needs upgrading if I'm to get the best performance from Firefox® 4.0.*.  (This is applicable to both 10.04.2-LTS Lucid for desktops and netbooks and 8.04.6-LTS Hardy for servers.)  Is there an XULRunner-Stable (viz., ppa/mozillateam/xulrunner-stable) or related subrepository for Lucid at PPA.Launchpad.net, as I already know to be the case for Firefox-Stable?


You don't actually need it. Since Firefox 3.6, they started to ship the dependencies with the Firefox package. For instance, I don't have any version of xulrunner installed.

The xulrunner you have is installed as dependency of other applications.

----------


## beew

Hi,

I am not able to access quicktime video streaming on FF with gecko-media player. 

I am also wondering how does Firefox decide which plugin to use for handling different file types because from tools > addons it says quicktime video would be handled by Mozpluger but gecko is always used, just not showing anything.

I started a thread here.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1759572

Thanks.

P.S. For a few weeks I have been having problems with FlashvideoReplacer on one of my maverick installs and Natty. Suddenly FVR works again on the Maverick install even though Mozplugger is still installed, now it is even using vdpau though it has to be reset from time to time.I am not sure what I have done, Genome-mplayer seems very temperamental. I actually discovered the qt problem when trying to trouble shoot FVR. FVR still doesn't work on Natty if Mozplugger is installed.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hi,
> 
> I am not able to access quicktime video streaming on FF with gecko-media player. 
> 
> I am also wondering how does Firefox decide which plugin to use for handling different file types because from tools > addons it says quicktime video would be handled by Mozpluger but gecko is always used, just not showing anything.
> 
> I started a thread here.
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1759572
> ...


Have you tried to delete ~/.mplayer/config file?

About mozplugger, I recently tested it and it worked. Perhaps you need to configure mozplugger to use a different backend.

----------


## beew

> Have you tried to delete ~/.mplayer/config file?
> 
> About mozplugger, I recently tested it and it worked. Perhaps you need to configure mozplugger to use a different backend.


Yes, I did delete ~/.mplayer but it didn't help before. FVR just wouldn't work if Mozplugger is installed. But it suddenly works again on my Maverick install for which it didn't work before. 

FVR still doesn't work with Natty when Mozplugger is installed but it works otherwise. gecko-mediaplayer seems to be working as well when Mozplugger is installed. It maybe a problem with FVR. I need to do more testings. Another thing is in Natty it seems that you can no longer edit the backend of mozplugger because an update would wipe it out (see warning in Mozpluggerrc) so if one makes changes to mozplugger one would have to lock the version as well.

Thanks for the quick response!


P.S.  

On the other thread you said



> Funny thing that on my system, priority is always given to  mozplugger. I  tried to change the installation order, but didn't help.  Even with  gecko-mediaplayer being selected in the Applications tab,  Firefox always  use mozplugger if both are installed.


So  basically the application tab in Firefox doesn't work? Is it a known  bug?

I figured this part relates to FF in general so I post it here.

----------


## beew

I am wondering if anyone uses the geolocation addon for FF4. I installed it and it doesn't seem to work. Go to a few overseas websites and they still say that I am in the wrong location so contents are not accessible.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I am wondering if anyone uses the geolocation addon for FF4. I installed it and it doesn't seem to work. Go to a few overseas websites and they still say that I am in the wrong location so contents are not accessible.


Hi beew,

I don't know the add-on you are talking about, but I believe that is not an appropriate topic for this thread.

I am not a lawyer and I have no real knowledge if bypassing geolocation restrictions is against the law or not, but would be better to stay on the safe side and avoid such discussion.

----------


## lovinglinux

> On the other thread you said
> So  basically the application tab in Firefox doesn't work? Is it a known  bug?


I will look into this.

----------


## watchpocket

I've just downloaded and manually installed Firefox-4.0.1-stable for 64-bit on Karmic, and it's working well.  Now I'd like to delete my old FF.

What's the best way to do that, using terminal command-line commands or otherwise, making sure everything associated with the old version is removed?

I also would like, having done the manual download, to make sure I'll get the next FF upgrades.  Is that simply a matter of putting the FF-stable PPA in Software Sources?  (I removed all my Firefox-related PPAs, since they're not currently making available a stable FF for Karmic.)  Thanks.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I've just downloaded and manually installed Firefox-4.0.1-stable for 64-bit on Karmic, and it's working well.  Now I'd like to delete my old FF.
> 
> What's the best way to do that, using terminal command-line commands or otherwise, making sure everything associated with the old version is removed?


To remove the default Firefox:



```
sudo apt-get remove firefox
```




> I also would like, having done the manual download, to make sure I'll get the next FF upgrades.  Is that simply a matter of putting the FF-stable PPA in Software Sources?  (I removed all my Firefox-related PPAs, since they're not currently making available a stable FF for Karmic.)  Thanks.


If you removed the ppa repositories and installed manually, then you need to update manually. You can do that via Firefox built-in update manager, available in the Advanced preferences. If you installed Firefox in your home, then just accept any updates when prompted. If you installed on a system folder, then start firefox with gksudo before updating.

----------


## Larkspur

> You can do that via Firefox built-in update manager, available in the Advanced preferences.


Actually, for local installs, updates are already set up: go to Help>About Firefox and it automatically checks and downloads if it finds anything.

----------


## watchpocket

> To remove the default Firefox:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get remove firefox
> ```


I installed Firefox 4.0.1 according to lovinglinux's tutorial (for manual installation in Karmic), and I made the symlinks discussed in that tutorial. After that, I wanted to delete the default 3.6 and keep 4.0.1, but I think it may have been the very fact that I made those symlinks (made so my system would recognize the new FF installed in ~/ ) that caused me to end up deleting both my old *and* new FF.

(I know I deleted version 4.0.1 [thinking I'd only be deleting 3.6].  Since the tarball for 4.0.1 was still in my home dir, I just unpacked it again).

A few questions: 

(a)   I now have a symlink to ~/firefox/firefox in 2 places: /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin. I want to delete one of them, but either it's not a normal delete or I forget the command used to do it (or both).  How do I delete a symlink?

(b)   The FF icon in the Gnome panel at the top is no longer the real Firefox icon (it's the red "no" circle on black), and the FF icon in Applications --> Internet is now a gray square w/ a question mark.  How do I get the actual FF icons back?

(c)   When I deleted the "default" FF, I also deleted firefox-branding, firefox-gnome-support, and ubufox.   Do I need these for FF 4? 

(d) My FF 4 appears to be really sluggish.   What might be my first optimization tweaks to look at?   (More likely it's not simply optimizations I need but a fundamental re-configuring of the installation itself.)

Thanks -- I realize this is all semi-no-brainer stuff.

----------


## watchpocket

A bit more info (not sure how to remedy the error messages here, any tips appreciated):

Ubuntu Architecture

Linux _______.net 2.6.31-23-generic #75-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 18:16:06 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux

Ubuntu Version

DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
DISTRIB_RELEASE=9.10
DISTRIB_CODENAME=karmic
DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 9.10"

Firefox Packages

firefox                                         deinstall
firefox-3.5                               deinstall

Firefox binaries

/usr/local/bin/firefox
/usr/bin/firefox: symbolic link to `/home/rj/firefox/firefox'
/usr/local/bin/firefox: symbolic link to `/home/rj/firefox/firefox'
/opt/firefox/firefox: ERROR: cannot open `/opt/firefox/firefox' (No such file or directory)

Firefox divertion

/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu' (No such file or directory)

----------


## beew

Hi, LovingLinux,

This may be an odd question, I am thinking of adapting Flash-aid to work in Fedora. It seems that I only need to make some changes to the script like changing sudo to su-c ".." and apt-get to yum etc. I am wondering how to modify and save the script so that when I run flash-aid the modified script will be executed.

Thanks and thank you again for all the help on the streaming thing. You rule!  :Smile:

----------


## lovinglinux

> (a)   I now have a symlink to ~/firefox/firefox in 2 places: /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin. I want to delete one of them, but either it's not a normal delete or I forget the command used to do it (or both).  How do I delete a symlink?


Is better to keep the symlink only in the /usr/local/bin.

To remove the other symlink use:



```
unlink /usr/bin/firefox
```




> (b)   The FF icon in the Gnome panel at the top is no longer the real Firefox icon (it's the red "no" circle on black), and the FF icon in Applications --> Internet is now a gray square w/ a question mark.  How do I get the actual FF icons back?


Right-click on the launcher, select properties, click the icon and find a replacement.

The menu can be edit by right-clicking the menu launcher and selecting "Edit Menu" or something like that.




> (c)   When I deleted the "default" FF, I also deleted firefox-branding, firefox-gnome-support, and ubufox.   Do I need these for FF 4?


The firefox-branding is not necessary for manual installations, but firefox-gnome-support and ubufox have some features that you might miss, like apturl, ubuntu home page and such.

I would advise to keep the defualt Firefox installed and just change the menu launcher to point to ~/firefox/firefox.




> (d) My FF 4 appears to be really sluggish.   What might be my first optimization tweaks to look at?   (More likely it's not simply optimizations I need but a fundamental re-configuring of the installation itself.)


Check if you have the latest video graphics card driver.

Also check my optimization tutorials at http://www.webgapps.org/blogs/firefox-tutorials




> Hi, LovingLinux,
> 
> This may be an odd question, I am thinking of adapting Flash-aid to work in Fedora. It seems that I only need to make some changes to the script like changing sudo to su-c ".." and apt-get to yum etc. I am wondering how to modify and save the script so that when I run flash-aid the modified script will be executed.
> 
> Thanks and thank you again for all the help on the streaming thing. You rule!


You can't. I would have to integrate those changes in the extension code.

Send the modified script to me and will look into it.

----------


## dniMretsaM

Ok, time for ANOTHER question. When the screen is stretched and there is a bottom scrollbar, haw can I make it so that I can move that bar with the wheel on my mouse? I know this works on some applications (can't think of any right now, sorry), but not FF. Is the anyway to get it to do that?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Ok, time for ANOTHER question. When the screen is stretched and there is a bottom scrollbar, haw can I make it so that I can move that bar with the wheel on my mouse? I know this works on some applications (can't think of any right now, sorry), but not FF. Is the anyway to get it to do that?


I am not aware of such feature, but I wouldn't be surprised if there is some about**:config settings for that.

----------


## dniMretsaM

> I am not aware of such feature, but I wouldn't be surprised if there is some about**:config settings for that.


Ok, I'll search around in there and see what I can find. And btw, what's wit the noparse tags in your post?

----------


## dniMretsaM

From what I can find, this is not possible. I looked through about**:config and google some things, but no dice. It appears that none of the values for mousewheel.horizscroll.whatever can actually allow you to do this. There also don't seem to be any add-ons that are capable of this either. I will keep looking and if I don't find anything, I will suggest it to Mozilla.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Ok, I'll search around in there and see what I can find. And btw, what's wit the noparse tags in your post?


The noparse tag is to prevent some character combinations from being parsed as BBcode. For example about**:plugins without it would render about :Razz: lugins.

I just realized I used it for about**:config, which is unnecessary.  :Smile:

----------


## dniMretsaM

Ok, I didn't know what that was. That's nice to know.

----------


## lovinglinux

Firefox 5 Beta is out!

https://developer.mozilla.org/devnew...obile-devices/

...and the nightmare begins  :Smile: 

Fast Dial is completely broken.  :Sad: 

I guess I will go back to Speed Dial.

----------


## beew

Hi, LovingLinux,

Sorry to bother you again, I have been playing around with FF media plugins and streaming for the last couple of days and I have noticed that after I use gecko-player for streaming web content (for example with the FlashVideoReplacer but for other things as well) FF doesn't seem to shut down. 

I get a popup that says firefox is already running but not responding when I start FireFox if I have used the gecko-player in the previous session. I have to kill firefox manually from the terminal in order to start a new session. This only happens with videos, audio streams are fine.

P.S. I will send you the modified script for flash-aid when I have a chance to reinstall Fedora, it is the second time that it dies on me, Natty alpha was rock solid comparing to this, I think we are spoilt.  :Smile:   BTW what does "sudo -k" do?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hi, LovingLinux,
> 
> Sorry to bother you again, I have been playing around with FF media plugins and streaming for the last couple of days and I have noticed that after I use gecko-player for streaming web content (for example with the FlashVideoReplacer but for other things as well) FF doesn't seem to shut down. 
> 
> I get a popup that says firefox is already running but not responding when I start FireFox if I have used the gecko-player in the previous session. I have to kill firefox manually from the terminal in order to start a new session. This only happens with videos, audio streams are fine.
> 
> P.S. I will send you the modified script for flash-aid when I have a chance to reinstall Fedora, it is the second time that it dies on me, Natty alpha was rock solid comparing to this, I think we are spoilt.   BTW what does "sudo -k" do?


sudo -k invalidates the user's time stamp by setting the time on it to the Epoch.  The next time sudo is run a password will be required. So, it forces the user to type the password when the first sudo is found on the script.

I will observe if I have the same problem with gecko. I had to kill Firefox today, but I don't remember if I used gecko or not. So far, I couldn't reproduce this problem.

----------


## xrt71x

Hi seems as if this might be right place to ask for help

Firefox 4 now creates multiple sub-directories in the cache, it seems to create a new folder for each tab opened. (maybe).

I used to save the cache (which can contain files without extensions) by renaming the single folder called CACHE, the method I use now is to wild card search using "search for files and folders" for all files in subdirectories of CACHE, then I have to select all files returned then delete them to the wastebin where I can copy them to a newly created folder. I now have all cache files in a single folder.


any thoughts anyone

cheers for any help


..

----------


## jayzoy

Ok then,

Great,i was looking for some reviews or proof as to hear about firefox 4.Hopefully it will
help make things a little faster and has the improvements that are talked about in this thread.Thanks for the information folks!

Regards.

----------


## dniMretsaM

Is it possible to access all the FF channels (Nightly, Aurora, Beta, and Release) from that About screen?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hi seems as if this might be right place to ask for help
> 
> Firefox 4 now creates multiple sub-directories in the cache, it seems to create a new folder for each tab opened. (maybe).
> 
> I used to save the cache (which can contain files without extensions) by renaming the single folder called CACHE, the method I use now is to wild card search using "search for files and folders" for all files in subdirectories of CACHE, then I have to select all files returned then delete them to the wastebin where I can copy them to a newly created folder. I now have all cache files in a single folder.
> 
> 
> any thoughts anyone
> 
> ...


I am not sure if that will work. Please explain why you want to do that, so we can provide a better solution.




> Ok then,
> 
> Great,i was looking for some reviews or proof as to hear about firefox 4.Hopefully it will
> help make things a little faster and has the improvements that are talked about in this thread.Thanks for the information folks!
> 
> Regards.


You are welcome.




> Is it possible to access all the FF channels (Nightly, Aurora, Beta, and Release) from that About screen?


I suppose only if you install a manually downloaded FF 5. I just tested the channel switch using Firefox 5 beta and it worked. Additionally, it must be installed in your home, otherwise you would need to start Firefox of administrative rights (gksudo -  NEVER use sudo) to do the switch.

BTW, the channel switch doesn't work for downgrades. When you switch to a channel that has a lower version, nothing happens until the channel offers a version higher than the one you have.

----------


## Larkspur

This is more a general FF question:  is anyone having trouble downloading the new version of NoScript? It always hangs halfway through download  for me.

----------


## lovinglinux

> This is more a general FF question:  is anyone having trouble downloading the new version of NoScript? It always hangs halfway through download  for me.


Nope. Just tested.

Try to right-click on the install button, select "Save link as" to download the xpi file to your hard drive. Then drag the downloaded file to a Firefox window to install it.

----------


## Larkspur

> Nope. Just tested.
> 
> Try to right-click on the install button, select "Save link as" to download the xpi file to your hard drive. Then drag the downloaded file to a Firefox window to install it.


Worked like a charm.  Thanks!

----------


## lovinglinux

> Worked like a charm.  Thanks!


You are welcome.

----------


## lovinglinux

Firefox 5 Beta will be landing on _firefox-next_ ppa next week. Users of Oneiric Ocelot 64bit already have it.

----------


## beew

> I will observe if I have the same problem with gecko. I had to kill Firefox today, but I don't remember if I used gecko or not. So far, I couldn't reproduce this problem.


Hi,

I figured out what the problem is. gnome-mplayer and/or gecko-mediaplaye are broken in Maverick. Gnome-mplayer doesn't shut down even when firefox is closed. It happens mostly for divx  but occasionally for flash as well (via flashvideorelacer) 

I solved the problem by upgrading gnome-mplayer and gecko-mediaplayer with Natty's repo.

Now gnome-mplayer works with vdpau (in Mav's version you can set vo to vdpau but gnome-mplayer doesn't actually use it unless you reset it everytime before using, Smplayer  and  mplayer have no such problem) So flashvideoreplacer now uses vdpau! This is quite cool even though flash uses vdpau now, but somehow flash doesn't always use it except on Youtube, so there is still advantage to use FVR on other sites such as vimeo for vdpau capable machines.


P.S. I found out that Mozplugger, gecko-mediaplayer and the totem plugin coexist without conflict in Opera, don't know why Firefox can't do it.

----------


## alexis44

Firefox 4 has given noting but problems.  I would like to install the most stable version of 3.6 on my version  10.10.  I want to revert to it.  How can I do it?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Firefox 4 has given noting but problems.  I would like to install the most stable version of 3.6 on my version  10.10.  I want to revert to it.  How can I do it?


How did you install Firefox 4?

If you installed via ppa, just disable the ppa, update and install firefox again.



```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
```

----------


## sammiev

I never had a problem with FF4. It must be something on your end. GL  :Smile:

----------


## ern151

Hi everyone!

I've got a issue with Firefox on Ubuntu for quite a while now.
Firefix 4 maybe enhanced this issue.
Everytime I use the rollup/down of my mouse, it goes previous or next.
It's driving me nuts!!!!  :Sad: 

I can't casually navigate in any website without getting pushed back or forth in the history.
Fun part, it only happens if I roll "quickly" (two rolls within one second I think).
But even slowler, it sometimes trigger.

I don't have this issue on Windows, only in Ubuntu.
I even try on IE 6 through Wine/PlayOnLinux, and it didn't triggered.
I use a KVM too.
As itself, I cannot use Firefox with Ubuntu for public use, without getting insulted everyday because "I lost all my email because of that sh*t!!!".

I still wonder by the way why Firefox options are so limited.
Couldn't it be better to give access to more options, like, I don't know, cache management, controls settings and stuff like that?
Without using stuff:cache in the adress-bar of course. It really feels unpolished, punishing, and taking the user for a moron.

Seriously.
It's already a pain in the back to use Ubuntu with so little settings accessible through windowed interface (look like everything needs .conf files rewriting), why making it even more difficult in Firefox?
Settings are the key to adaptation, and preventing people flooding forums with "don't work" "can't do that" "wth" etc.
The more there is, the better.

Thanks anyway.

----------


## divided_by_zero

I'm having trouble with all the unnecessary icons next to options in Firefox right-click context menu, is there a way to remove them? :/

----------


## lovinglinux

> Firefix 4 maybe enhanced this issue.
> Everytime I use the rollup/down of my mouse, it goes previous or next.It's driving me nuts!!!!


Perhaps one of these links will help:

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...fox/+bug/31827
http://www.linuxquestions.org/questi...havior-475209/
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=207665





> I still wonder by the way why Firefox options are so limited. Couldn't it be better to give access to more options, like, I don't know, cache management, controls settings and stuff like that?
> Without using stuff:cache in the adress-bar of course. It really feels unpolished, punishing, and taking the user for a moron.
> 
> Seriously.
> It's already a pain in the back to use Ubuntu with so little settings accessible through windowed interface (look like everything needs .conf files rewriting), why making it even more difficult in Firefox?
> Settings are the key to adaptation, and preventing people flooding forums with "don't work" "can't do that" "wth" etc.
> The more there is, the better.
> 
> Thanks anyway.


Firefox is one of the most  customizable browsers in the market. Things that cannot be configured via GUI, most likely can be customized trough *about:config*, which is very easy to change and don't require editing any files.

The more is not necessarily the better. There is no reason to bloat the browser preferences GUI with things most users will never use.

Anyway, this is not the right place to complain about Firefox features.




> I'm having trouble with all the unnecessary icons next to options in Firefox right-click context menu, is there a way to remove them? :/


http://askubuntu.com/questions/8586/...icons-in-menus

That explains how to enable them, just do the opposite. It will turn off all gnome menu icons

----------


## lovinglinux

Firefox 5 Beta is available through _firefox-next_ ppa! See first post for instructions.

----------


## Frogs Hair

Hello lovinglinux ,

Nightly just jumped to 7.0 A1, I was hoping you would update Flash Aid when you have time . Nightly Tester and Compatibility Reporter are once again useless for a while .

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hello lovinglinux ,
> 
> Nightly just jumped to 7.0 A1, I was hoping you would update Flash Aid when you have time . Nightly Tester and Compatibility Reporter are once again useless for a while .


Mozilla will drive me crazy  :Smile: 

The option to bump compatibility to 7.0a1 is not available in the add-on management tools. So I can't do it yet.

BTW, latest-mozilla-central is still showing 6.0a. Where did you get version 7?

----------


## Kixtosh

> Firefox 5 Beta is available through _firefox-next_ ppa! See first post for instructions.


This installed itself over my FF4 for some reason, during the last regular update of Ubuntu Lucid Lynx. I'm now running FF5, but I don't know why. I haven't noticed any problems so far, but could this be a potential security issue?

Also, I got this error message during the update process:




> *An error occurred*
> 
> The following details are provided:
> 
> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/ubufox_0.9.1-0ubuntu0.10.04.1~mfn1_all.deb: trying to overwrite '/etc/xul-ext/ubufox.js', which is also in package xul-ext-ubufox 0


Any ideas about either of these two situations?

----------


## lovinglinux

> This installed itself over my FF4 for some reason, during the last regular update of Ubuntu Lucid Lynx. I'm now running FF5, but I don't know why. I haven't noticed any problems so far, but could this be a potential security issue?
> 
> Also, I got this error message during the update process:
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas about either of these two situations?


That is normal if you are using _firefox-next_ ppa.

There is always security concerns when running beta software.

----------


## Frogs Hair

> Mozilla will drive me crazy 
> 
> The option to bump compatibility to 7.0a1 is not available in the add-on management tools. So I can't do it yet.
> 
> BTW, latest-mozilla-central is still showing 6.0a. Where did you get version 7?


From the update manager , on the last line of the daily now nightly PPA I used , sudo apt-get install firefox-trunk .

----------


## lovinglinux

> From the update manager , on the last line of the daily now nightly PPA I used , sudo apt-get install firefox-trunk .


I can only change the compatibility when the version lands on mozilla-central or mozilla-aurora.

I wouldn't recommend using trunk, because you won't get add-ons compatibility bumps.

----------


## Frogs Hair

> I can only change the compatibility when the version lands on mozilla-central or mozilla-aurora.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend using trunk, because you won't get add-ons compatibility bumps.


My Windows version jumped to 7 also and I just installed 6 yesterday. I tried to bypass compatibility but doesn't work and it is for testing after all . In Windows I have a hosts file , so I have no need for NoSript or Adblock because everything that is not part of the page gets redirected into oblivion . :Capital Razz: 

Compatibility Reporter was just updated !

----------


## lovinglinux

> My Windows version jumped to 7 also and I just installed 6 yesterday. I tried to bypass compatibility but doesn't work and it is for testing after all . In Windows I have a hosts file , so I have no need for NoSript or Adblock because everything that is not part of the page gets redirected into oblivion .
> 
> Compatibility Reporter was just updated !


Just landed on AMO.

Updated all my add-ons.

----------


## Frogs Hair

> Just landed on AMO.
> 
> Updated all my add-ons.


I should have the others back soon , thanks !

----------


## lovinglinux

> Nightly Tester and Compatibility Reporter are once again useless for a while .


Now will be easier to deal with such problem:




> extensions.checkCompatibility.nightly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Weve now changed this and any nightly, try, or self-made builds (anything not on the aurora, beta or release channels) will instead use the single preference extensions.checkCompatibility.nightly from now on, regardless of version. This will be available from tonights nightly onwards.
> 			
> ...

----------


## lovinglinux

Anyone experiencing lag with scrolling see this:




> I recently upgraded my Dell Vostro 1700 laptop from a much older version of Ubuntu to Natty 11.04. I think I'm going to like the new Unity desktop, especially now that the toolbar on the left-hand side auto-hides.
> 
> I had to use "Additional Drivers" to reinstall the proprietary NVIDIA graphics driver (version 173). Additional Drivers reports "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system." and "This driver is activated but not currently in use." But I've seen in other posts that this is a jockey messaging problem and the driver is actually being used. I tried to install and run the "(version current)[Recommended]" NVIDIA driver but it didn't work for me.
> 
> I noticed that the Natty Unity desktop seems to be slower or less responsive than the previous Gnome based releases. I especially noticed this when viewing complex webpages with Firefox (Version 4.0.1 / Canonical 1.0). I experienced "lags" lasting as long as 30 seconds during which I could not scroll the page or enter text.
> 
> I found the following link in an article in this forum that suggested replacing OpenJDK and the IcedTea plugin with the Oracle (Sun) JRE:
> 
> Easy Linux tips project - Oracle (Sun) Java JRE
> ...

----------


## Frogs Hair

> Now will be easier to deal with such problem:


Thanks for that , all add-ons are working again today.

----------


## Flywaver

Hi, I am running natty 64-bit with FF 4.0.1 and I also tried firefix-next 5 beta and both have the same issues that weren't there in 3.6.x

On many sites I can't click on a link or a form button, it takes several tries for them to work. They work fine in chromium! 
This issue is not for all links on a page but just a few, which is weird...and sometimes the clickable link is not properly aligned with the text link or form button.

Anyone experienced this?

----------


## LordNeo

try going fullscreen and see if you can click them.
I had some similar issues with some flash programs and then i detected the mouse position was defaced while running in small windows but not on full screen. I had to rollback flash.

----------


## Flywaver

> try going fullscreen and see if you can click them.
> I had some similar issues with some flash programs and then i detected the mouse position was defaced while running in small windows but not on full screen. I had to rollback flash.


Nope that didn't work!  :Sad: 
The issue seems to be with javascript/CSS
I need to try a different mouse to try to debug this!

----------


## lovinglinux

> Nope that didn't work! 
> The issue seems to be with javascript/CSS
> I need to try a different mouse to try to debug this!


Try scrolling the page up and down just a little bit and then check if the link works.

----------


## alexis44

So, is the major reason that FF is releasing a new version of itself to keep up with Google Chrome?  I think they should release it when it's ready, not to appease Chrome users. I understand the competition, but make sure it's good before you release it. Firefox is not Chrome and is a different system.  :Very Happy:

----------


## lovinglinux

> So, is the major reason that FF is releasing a new version of itself to keep up with Google Chrome?  I think they should release it when it's ready, not to appease Chrome users. I understand the competition, but make sure it's good before you release it. Firefox is not Chrome and is a different system.


Essentially, they are moving from a feature-driven release to a schedule-driven release. In the older scheme, a new version was released only when planned new features were stabilized. Now, unfinished features will be simply pulled out or disabled, until they are ready.

I am not sure if they are doing this just to be competitive with Google. However the scheme is definitely based on Google release schedule experience.

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Googl...s-177804.shtml

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Firef...s-190232.shtml

What I am really curious is to see how Canonical will deal with it. When Mozilla stopped providing support for Firefox 3.0, by the time Firefox 3.6 was released, Canonical decided to make an exception to it's own update scheme and push Firefox 3.6 into all repositories. It wasn't an easy transition and many problems arose for those previously using Firefox 3.0. Now it seems Mozilla will no longer provide security updates for old versions, since Firefox will be performing silent upgrades on Windows.

----------


## Dngrsone

> What I am really curious is to see how Canonical will deal with it. When Mozilla stopped providing support for Firefox 3.0, by the time Firefox 3.6 was released, Canonical decided to make an exception to it's own update scheme and push Firefox 3.6 into all repositories. It wasn't an easy transition and many problems arose for those previously using Firefox 3.0.


That's a bit of an understatement...

----------


## lovinglinux

> That's a bit of an understatement...


Why?

----------


## Dngrsone

The FF3.6 push screwed my stuff up so bad I had to start from scratch.

As I recall, I ended up installing the next version of Ubuntu after that...

Then again, I run into massive computer problems of one sort or another every 12-18 months anyway.

----------


## lovinglinux

> The FF3.6 push screwed my stuff up so bad I had to start from scratch.
> 
> As I recall, I ended up installing the next version of Ubuntu after that...
> 
> Then again, I run into massive computer problems of one sort or another every 12-18 months anyway.


Sorry to read that. Were you using Hardy Heron?

----------


## el_koraco

> What I am really curious is to see how Canonical will deal with it. When Mozilla stopped providing support for Firefox 3.0, by the time Firefox 3.6 was released, Canonical decided to make an exception to it's own update scheme and push Firefox 3.6 into all repositories. It wasn't an easy transition and many problems arose for those previously using Firefox 3.0. Now it seems Mozilla will no longer provide security updates for old versions, since Firefox will be performing silent upgrades on Windows.


Yeah, but these changes are likely to be much less profound. The 3.0 to 3.6 migration messed my **** up on Windows as well at the time. And the honchos at Canonical were talking about making exceptions for FF releases with the repos.

----------


## Flywaver

> Try scrolling the page up and down just a little bit and then check if the link works.


Nope it doesn't help...sometimes I just cant click the link unless I close FF and reopen it.  :Sad: 

What is weird is that I just ran the Linux Mint 11 LiveCD, went in FF and there doesnt seem to have these issues...so could it be my ubuntu?!

----------


## lovinglinux

> Nope it doesn't help...sometimes I just cant click the link unless I close FF and reopen it. 
> 
> What is weird is that I just ran the Linux Mint 11 LiveCD, went in FF and there doesnt seem to have these issues...so could it be my ubuntu?!


Have you tried to disable _Global Menu Bar Integration_ extension?

Have you tried to start Firefox in safe mode?

----------


## Flywaver

> Have you tried to disable _Global Menu Bar Integration_ extension?
> 
> Have you tried to start Firefox in safe mode?


Global Menus is disabled...and for some reason, running in safe mode the issue is resolved. Could it be Greasemonkey? I only use one script it's for the facebook font fix, that's it!

----------


## lovinglinux

> Global Menus is disabled...and for some reason, running in safe mode the issue is resolved. Could it be Greasemonkey? I only use one script it's for the facebook font fix, that's it!


Yes. If it works in safe mode, than it could be an extension, theme or plugin. Most likely to be Greasemonkey, since it changes the page. Start disabling add-ons to find the culprit.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Yeah, but these changes are likely to be much less profound. The 3.0 to 3.6 migration messed my **** up on Windows as well at the time. And the honchos at Canonical were talking about making exceptions for FF releases with the repos.


The changes will be less profound between Firefox 4,5,6,7...but between Firefox 3.6 and 4 they are huge.

----------


## lovinglinux

The latest Aurora (6.0a2) has an interesting new feature, the Permissions Manager:



To access it, just type *about:permissions* in the address bar.

I hope this will evolve into a full-feature site preferences tool like Opera has.

----------


## mikodo

Hello everyone,

Please excuse me, I am not sure if my question belongs here.* If not, please disregard.
*
I use Firefox 4 and have the PPA for it my Software Sources, for Ubuntu 10.04:

http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam...-stable/ubuntu lucid main

I am trying to get functioning back for* Quitomzilla* ( http://www.quitometro.org/quitomzilla_en.php ). I have version 0.7.2 installed as an extension add-on.

I no longer have a system tray icon. I am not sure when I lost functionality for that, but possibly when I updated to Firefox 4 ... What I used to be able to do was hover over, or click on the icon and it would show things like:

How long since I had had a cigarette.
How much money I had saved since quitting.
How many cigarettes I had not smoked since quitting.
And the like.

The only functionality I am able to get the extension to do now, is to flash update status milestones.

I went 18 days short of year without a cigarette until a couple of weeks ago and found this extension a motivator for remaining quit during that time. I recently have quit again and would like to have it functioning again, for the same reasons.

Any ideas?

Thank you!

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hello everyone,
> 
> Please excuse me, I am not sure if my question belongs here.* If not, please disregard.
> *
> I use Firefox 4 and have the PPA for it my Software Sources, for Ubuntu 10.04:
> 
> http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam...-stable/ubuntu lucid main
> 
> I am trying to get functioning back for* Quitomzilla* ( http://www.quitometro.org/quitomzilla_en.php ). I have version 0.7.2 installed as an extension add-on.
> ...


Right-click on an empty space of the main toolbar, then tick the option "Add-on Bar". A new toolbar will be displayed at the bottom of the screen, containing your add-on icon.

----------


## mikodo

Thank you so much lovinglinux, for the quick response with your knowledge of what I had to do to have the icon back. 

I am very appreciative of your efforts! 

The icon is working!

 :Very Happy:

----------


## dniMretsaM

> The latest Aurora (6.0a2) has an interesting new feature, the Permissions Manager:
> 
> 
> 
> To access it, just type *about:permissions* in the address bar.
> 
> I hope this will evolve into a full-feature site preferences tool like Opera has.


That looks sweet! Go dev team! I really like how FF is stepping up the development process.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Thank you so much lovinglinux, for the quick response with your knowledge of what I had to do to have the icon back. 
> 
> I am very appreciative of your efforts! 
> 
> The icon is working!


You are welcome.

Keep in mind the new Add-on bar is customizable like the other toolbars, which means you can rearrange icons and even remove them. However, the extension you are using, like many others, are still relying on the old status bar location, which cannot be customized.




> That looks sweet! Go dev team! I really like how FF is stepping up the development process.


Indeed.

----------


## lovinglinux

Official Twitter Add-on Brings Twitter Search to the Mozilla Firefox Awesome Bar

----------


## lovinglinux

I just realized that if you are watching a webm video in FF, opens a new address, then go back to the video page, it continues to play the video from where you stopped. Cool!

----------


## mikodo

> You are welcome.
> 
> Keep in mind the new Add-on bar is customizable like the other toolbars, which means you can rearrange icons and even remove them. However, the extension you are using, like many others, are still relying on the old status bar location, which cannot be customized.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.


I understand!

Thanks.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I understand!
> 
> Thanks.


BTW, if you want to get back some of the features of the old status bar, get Status-4-Evar add-on. I enjoy this add-on a lot.

----------


## mikodo

> BTW, if you want to get back some of the features of the old status bar, get Status-4-Evar add-on. I enjoy this add-on a lot.


Looks good!

I'll give it a try.

 :Smile:

----------


## Robbyx

Profiles.ini points FF4 to the location of the profile which is on another HD. How can I trace why i can not add new addons. What happens is the addon is downloaded, but no installation takes place in the addons. The bar sits there and does not proceed to install.

In Mozilla support I was told to rename "extensions.
sqlite/ini/cache/rdf" to ditto.old.

I tried it; all extensions disappeared and I still could not add any new extensions.

Has anyone a solution?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Profiles.ini points FF4 to the location of the profile which is on another HD. How can I trace why i can not add new addons. What happens is the addon is downloaded, but no installation takes place in the addons. The bar sits there and does not proceed to install.
> 
> In Mozilla support I was told to rename "extensions.
> sqlite/ini/cache/rdf" to ditto.old.
> 
> I tried it; all extensions disappeared and I still could not add any new extensions.
> 
> Has anyone a solution?


First, go to Mozilla web site, look for the add-on page, then instead of clicking the button to install, right-click on it and choose the option to "Save link as" and save the add-on to your hard drive. Then drag the downloaded file to a Firefox window to initiate the installation process. If that doesn't help, close Firefox then open the ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profilename>/extensions/ folder and paste the add-on xpi file there. Restart Firefox. If that doesn't help, disable AppArmor's Firefox profile to see if you can install the add-on.

----------


## typos1

Lately I m getting cpu usage readouts of 65-110% and the cooling fan goes mad and sounds like a jet about to take off (very annoying). 

Everytime I go into system monitor, its always plugin container thats doing it and its most often when I m on ebay or a forum.

Funny thing is the last few years that I used XP the same thing would happen-I always used to blame Windows, but now I m convinced its Firefox.

Anyone know a way to stop it, other than ditching Firefox for Chrome ?

----------


## uRock

What plugin is causing this? Can you show us a screenshot of System Monitor or htop showing the occurrence?

----------


## typos1

Here:

----------


## uRock

Which version of Firefox are you using? I do not see that listing in my System Monitor nor top output when running Firefox. I have FF4 installed.

----------


## typos1

I m using FF 4.0.1.

Dont know why there were 2 entries, I ve deleted one in case that was the prob or is making it worse.

----------


## gradinaruvasile

> Lately I m getting cpu usage readouts of 65-110% and the cooling fan goes mad and sounds like a jet about to take off (very annoying). 
> 
> Everytime I go into system monitor, its always plugin container thats doing it and its most often when I m on ebay or a forum.
> 
> Funny thing is the last few years that I used XP the same thing would happen-I always used to blame Windows, but now I m convinced its Firefox.
> 
> Anyone know a way to stop it, other than ditching Firefox for Chrome ?


Plugin container is exactly what the name is - a process that runs the plugin content - flash, java, etc. It is separated from the main Firefox process (a feature that appeared in Opera long ago) to avoid the browser crashing because of misbehaving plugins (although Firefox still crashes because of this sometimes).

So, you have at least one page open that has probably flash content on it.
Flash is an external content player made by Adobe and sometimes uses excessive cpu on any platform.

----------


## typos1

Thanks for the reply, I do know what a plugin container is, I know what Flash is and who its made by-its hard to find a web page WITHOUT flash on it nowadays, but its only been since FF 4 that this has started happenin.

----------


## gradinaruvasile

Well use something else (although i never seen this happening in FF 4).
There are ways you prevent flash from auto loading in any browser - Opera has this feature built-in, Chrome/Chromium can be launched with the --enable-click-to-play option then select from the options menu "click to play" plugins, FF has the Flashblock and other extensions for this.

----------


## uRock

I probably haven't had this issue because I use NoScript to filter flash.

Typos1, if you don't mind I would like to merge this with the Firefox 4 mega thread and hopefully one of the FF gurus can shed some better light on the issue.

----------


## typos1

Thats no prob-merge away !

----------


## linuxinstalledfromhdd

When I have this happen I close out of firefox 4 and run this from terminal:



```
sudo apt-get install bleachbit
sudo bleachbit
```

Be careful with it as to not eat your passwords or bookmarks.

----------


## typos1

What does it do?

----------


## linuxinstalledfromhdd

Cleans out your databases, caches, and system.  It fixes it when I use it too.

Just make sure all your browsers are closed before using it.

----------


## lovinglinux

> When I have this happen I close out of firefox 4 and run this from terminal:
> 
> Be careful with it as to not eat your passwords or bookmarks.


BleachBit probably won't do any good on this situation. Although is a good practice to vacuum Firefox databases regularly.

The source of typos1 problem is most likely to be flash.

Install Flash-Aid and run it's Wizard. Then install Flashblock.

Also see http://www.webgapps.org/tutorials/fi...h-optimization

----------


## Cavsfan

Sorry if this has already been covered but, I initially had FF3.6 and FF 4.0 both and then removed FF 3.6 and went with the stable FF 4.0.

Is there a way I can put FF 3.6 back on here and leave FF 4.0 too so that I have both?

I should have left it as I had it but, hind sight is always 20/20 as they say.

Thanks for the help!  :Smile:

----------


## Cavsfan

> When I have this happen I close out of firefox 4 and run this from terminal:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install bleachbit
> sudo bleachbit
> ```
> 
> Be careful with it as to not eat your passwords or bookmarks.



Shouldn't that be *gksudo bleachbit* as it is a GUI?

EDIT: See this for an explanation:  Running Sudo Graphically.

----------


## dniMretsaM

Well, it works with just sudo instead of kdesudo (gksudo or whatever).

----------


## Robbyx

> First, go to Mozilla web site, look for the add-on page, then instead of clicking the button to install, right-click on it and choose the option to "Save link as" and save the add-on to your hard drive. Then drag the downloaded file to a Firefox window to initiate the installation process. If that doesn't help, close Firefox then open the ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profilename>/extensions/ folder and paste the add-on xpi file there. Restart Firefox. If that doesn't help, disable AppArmor's Firefox profile to see if you can install the add-on.


I have tried your solutions but they have not worked. What else can I try?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Sorry if this has already been covered but, I initially had FF3.6 and FF 4.0 both and then removed FF 3.6 and went with the stable FF 4.0.
> 
> Is there a way I can put FF 3.6 back on here and leave FF 4.0 too so that I have both?
> 
> I should have left it as I had it but, hind sight is always 20/20 as they say.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


You can remove the ppa and restore your Firefox to 3.6, then install Firefox 4 manually. See http://www.webgapps.org/tutorials/fi...other-versions




> I have tried your solutions but they have not worked. What else can I try?


Have you tried to install the add-on on a profile that doesn't run on a different HD?

You could also try to point the profile folder to the default location, but move it to the other hard drive and make a symlink to ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profile.name>/. So when you install firefox will see the profile at your home hard drive, but the files will be physically stored in the other hard drive.

Also, make sure start Firefox via terminal, try to install the add-on than post if you get any output errors in the terminal.

----------


## Robbyx

In the FF error console I have many entries like. Each one has a different no in brackets:




> LOG addons.xpi: Ignoring file entry whose name is not a valid add-on ID: /home/robin/.mozilla/firefox/4tl537wk.default/extensions/{35106bca-6c78-48c7-ac28-56df30b51d2c}-trash





> LOG addons.xpi: Ignoring file entry whose name is not a valid add-on ID: /home/robin/.mozilla/firefox/4tl537wk.default/extensions/uuidSync.log





> Error: ERROR addons.xpi: Failed to install staged add-on FirefoxAddon@similarWeb.com in app-profile: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80520015 (NS_ERROR_FILE_ACCESS_DENIED) [nsIFile.permissions]"  nsresult: "0x80520015 (NS_ERROR_FILE_ACCESS_DENIED)"  location: "JS frame :: resource://gre/modules/XPIProvider.jsm :: recursiveRemove :: line 1087"  data: no]
> Source File: resource://gre/modules/XPIProvider.jsm
> Line: 1087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Error: ERROR addons.xpi: Failed to install staged add-on ireader@samabox.com in app-profile: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80520015 (NS_ERROR_FILE_ACCESS_DENIED) [nsIFile.permissions]"  nsresult: "0x80520015 (NS_ERROR_FILE_ACCESS_DENIED)"  location: "JS frame :: resource://gre/modules/XPIProvider.jsm :: recursiveRemove :: line 1087"  data: no]
> ...





> LOG addons.xpi: Processing install of lazarus@interclue.com in app-profile
> 
> Error: ERROR addons.xpi: Failed to install staged add-on lazarus@interclue.com in app-profile: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80520015 (NS_ERROR_FILE_ACCESS_DENIED) [nsIFile.permissions]"  nsresult: "0x80520015 (NS_ERROR_FILE_ACCESS_DENIED)"  location: "JS frame :: resource://gre/modules/XPIProvider.jsm :: recursiveRemove :: line 1087"  data: no]
> Source File: resource://gre/modules/XPIProvider.jsm
> Line: 1087


What should I do about preventing these errors?


Robin
I can only copy and paste individual errors in the ff error console.  I do not know how to copy the whole lot it will not Ctrl-A

----------


## lovinglinux

> In the FF error console I have many entries like. Each one has a different no in brackets:
> 
> What should I do about preventing these errors?
> 
> Robin
> I can only copy and paste individual errors in the ff error console.  I do not know how to copy the whole lot it will not Ctrl-A


Looks like they are all permissions issues. 

Try to delete ~/.mozilla folder (make backup if you need bookmarks, passwords and so on).

I would also look into AppArmor again, because is most likely that it is preventing Firefox from saving the xpi files on the other HD.

----------


## Robbyx

> Looks like they are all permissions issues. 
> 
> I would also look into AppArmor again, because is most likely that it is preventing Firefox from saving the xpi files on the other HD.


I am not at all clear what to do. Can you make some suggestions as the article on AppArmor is not clear to me. I can see in /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox


> # Extensions
>   # /usr/share/.../extensions/... is already covered by '/usr/** r', above.
>   # Allow 'x' for downloaded extensions, but inherit policy for safety
>   owner @{HOME}/.mozilla/**/extensions/** mixr,
> 
>   deny /usr/lib/firefox-4.0.1/update.test w,
>   deny /usr/lib/mozilla/extensions/**/ w,
>   deny /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/extensions/**/ w,
>   deny /usr/share/mozilla/extensions/**/ w,
>   deny /usr/share/mozilla/ w,


Is this  blocking //media/mydocs/FFprofile/4tl537wk.default/extensions. If so what do I need to change?

----------


## lovinglinux

> I am not at all clear what to do. Can you make some suggestions as the article on AppArmor is not clear to me. I can see in /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox
> Is this  blocking //media/mydocs/FFprofile/4tl537wk.default/extensions. If so what do I need to change?


I don't use AppArmor, but you need the command that puts the Firefox profile in complain mode. I think this will do:



```
sudo complain firefox
```

In complain mode, it just logs the application activity instead of enforcing.

See http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...94&postcount=2

----------


## Cavsfan

Thanks *lovinglinux*! That worked great!




> Well, it works with just sudo instead of kdesudo (gksudo or whatever).


Yes sudo works great! I used to do it that way myself but, was told by someone in this forum that it could mess up my system.
Did you even look at that link "Running Sudo Graphically"? It explains why it is not a good idea?

I liked the way sudo worked better than gksudo but, see the wisdom of using gksudo for GUI applications.

----------


## Robbyx

> I don't use AppArmor, but you need the command that puts the Firefox profile in complain mode. I think this will do:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo complain firefox
> ```
> 
> In complain mode, it just logs the application activity instead of enforcing.
> ...


I have tried complain mode. I still can not install any new addons.

----------


## typos1

Now to ad to my previous problems, since upgrading to 11.04 yesterday, Firefox often has a bug, whereby if you click on a menu-bookmarks for instance, as soon as you try to mouse over it, the menu disappears and FF has to be restarted before it works again.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I have tried complain mode. I still can not install any new addons.


Have you tried to completely re-install Firefox?

I am out of ideas. If I were in your situation, at this point I would re-install Ubuntu. But I have a separate partition for home and re-installing is pretty easy for me.

Sorry for not being able to solve your problem.

----------


## el_koraco

> Now to ad to my previous problems, since upgrading to 11.04 yesterday, Firefox often has a bug, whereby if you click on a menu-bookmarks for instance, as soon as you try to mouse over it, the menu disappears and FF has to be restarted before it works again.


You can just minimize and maximize it.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Now to ad to my previous problems, since upgrading to 11.04 yesterday, Firefox often has a bug, whereby if you click on a menu-bookmarks for instance, as soon as you try to mouse over it, the menu disappears and FF has to be restarted before it works again.


Make a backup of your bookmarks, via Bookmark Manager. Then close Firefox, go to your FF profile under ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profilename>/, make a backup of _places.sqlite_, then delete it. Restart Firefox and restore the backup via Bookmarks Manager.

----------


## L a r r y

I am experiencing some issues since I installed Firefox 4 on my Ubuntu 10.04.

I have a very old default profile, carried forth since perhaps 8.04, which I haven't used very much of late; I think I have AdBlock Plus working in that profile, but there are plenty of issues with it, such as I have not been able for over a year to retain my bank web site log-in name.

I created another profile to see if there was an issue with WOT add-on, and I now am using that, having migrated a bunch of passwords and some bookmarks, and AdBlock Plus is incompatible and disabled in the new one.  So I am forced to use NoScript instead, and I prefer the AdBlock Plus.  I can save my log-in name on the bank web site just as I am supposed to be able to do.

(Naturally, to get tech support from the bank I need to be running Windows and MSIE as my browser.....)

When I first put this Firefox 4 in here, it was like greased lightning, but as I add more stuff to my profile it gets a little slower, but I guess that is to be expected.  (I recently installed a fresh copy of Windows and my Internet connection really shined too.)

I have a third profile that I put in to be back to square one in order to try to get away from the disabled, non-removable AdBlock Plus, but the new profile still carries that disabled add-on.

So I guess I need to rename my profile folder and restart Firefox and then bring over bookmarks, passwords and the like -- would that be the .mozilla folder in my home folder?  (It contains the Firefox folder that has my profiles)

Another bug I see here is every now and again I have the dancing menus.  Right-click on perhaps a misspelled word, and the menu is drawn, bounces up and to the right and is redrawn, then up and to the right until it hits the right edge of the screen, where the menu just jumps up and is redrawn, jumps up and redrawn again until I click off the menu.  The pattern left on the screen while the menu dances is a sawtooth pattern on the screen from where the menu first appeared and then toward the right side of the screen.

Just above my post may be some good info with regard to a complete re-install of Firefox, backing up bookmarks with the bookmark manager and then blowing stuff away, as I recall.  How do I back-up my passwords, short of the screenshot method and manually recopying?

One comment about my old profile that I find interesting:  Nowadays, Google has this gear-wheel in the upper right corner that you click on to get to a bunch of settings and preferences,   I see that on the Google start page in both of my newest profiles, together with over on the Windows computers that I deal with.  My old profile still has text links in Google instead.  Somewhere I must have a cascading style sheet lodged in there somewhere that hides certain features on the page and exposes certain other features, as the no-style view of the page shows a LOT of messages that should be displayed under certain conditions only.  I just hazard a guess on that point!

Thanks for any advice.

----------


## L a r r y

> I am experiencing some issues since I installed Firefox 4 on my Ubuntu 10.04.
> 
> .


One more bug I have experienced here since upgrading to Firefox 4 has been an instability with regard to failed scripts on a page.  I dasn't walk away from my computer with Firefox left open, with a YouyTube or Google page in one of the tabs, for when I return I am presented with messages that "a script on the page has stopped responding.  Do you want to quit the script?"

Then if I say to let the script run, the computer gets very slow very quickly, to the point that it takes minutes to close a window.

The problem isn't limited to YouTube and Google, but those are two sites I often have open.  Come to think of it, a Wikipedia-type site running the MediaWiki wiki software may also experience such issues (or its PayPal script or Yahoo Groups script may be to blame).

----------


## lovinglinux

> I created another profile to see if there was an issue with WOT add-on, and I now am using that, having migrated a bunch of passwords and some bookmarks, and AdBlock Plus is incompatible and disabled in the new one.  So I am forced to use NoScript instead, and I prefer the AdBlock Plus.  I can save my log-in name on the bank web site just as I am supposed to be able to do.





> I have a third profile that I put in to be back to square one in order to try to get away from the disabled, non-removable AdBlock Plus, but the new profile still carries that disabled add-on.


AdBlock Plus is already compatible with Firefox 7. However, you probably have the one installed via package manager, that's why it appears with new profiles. Just uninstall that and then get the one from AMO site:



```
sudo apt-get remove xul-ext-adblock-plus
```

Install from https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1865/




> When I first put this Firefox 4 in here, it was like greased lightning, but as I add more stuff to my profile it gets a little slower, but I guess that is to be expected.  (I recently installed a fresh copy of Windows and my Internet connection really shined too.)


It gets slower to start if you have slow add-ons. If it is slow to use, then it could be a database optimization problem or an add-on causing the issue.

See my optimization tutorials at http://www.webgapps.org/tutorials/firefox/optimization




> I created another profile to see if there was an issue with WOT add-on, and I now am using that, having migrated a bunch of passwords and some bookmarks, and AdBlock Plus is incompatible and disabled in the new one.  So I am forced to use NoScript instead, and I prefer the AdBlock Plus.  I can save my log-in name on the bank web site just as I am supposed to be able to do.





> I have a third profile that I put in to be back to square one in order to try to get away from the disabled, non-removable AdBlock Plus, but the new profile still carries that disabled add-on.


AdBlock Plus is already compatible with Firefox 7. However, you probably have the one installed via package manager. So just uninstall that and then get the one from AMO site:



```
sudo apt-get remove xul-ext-adblock-plus
```

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1865/




> So I guess I need to rename my profile folder and restart Firefox and then bring over bookmarks, passwords and the like -- would that be the .mozilla folder in my home folder?  (It contains the Firefox folder that has my profiles)


You can rename the ~/.mozilla folder, but if you want to reset a particular profile, you can just delete the profile folder from ~/.mozilla/firefox/.

However, before deleting profiles, I would recommend creating a new one for testing, to make sure it solves the problem. See http://www.webgapps.org/tutorials/fi...es-and-backups




> Another bug I see here is every now and again I have the dancing menus.  Right-click on perhaps a misspelled word, and the menu is drawn, bounces up and to the right and is redrawn, then up and to the right until it hits the right edge of the screen, where the menu just jumps up and is redrawn, jumps up and redrawn again until I click off the menu.  The pattern left on the screen while the menu dances is a sawtooth pattern on the screen from where the menu first appeared and then toward the right side of the screen.


That happens to me also. I haven't figured out the source of the problem yet. But I use so many extensions that I just assumed it was an extension issue and never bothered looking for a solution or to report this bug.




> Just above my post may be some good info with regard to a complete re-install of Firefox, backing up bookmarks with the bookmark manager and then blowing stuff away, as I recall.  How do I back-up my passwords, short of the screenshot method and manually recopying?


Use Password Exporter extension.




> One comment about my old profile that I find interesting:  Nowadays, Google has this gear-wheel in the upper right corner that you click on to get to a bunch of settings and preferences,   I see that on the Google start page in both of my newest profiles, together with over on the Windows computers that I deal with.  My old profile still has text links in Google instead.  Somewhere I must have a cascading style sheet lodged in there somewhere that hides certain features on the page and exposes certain other features, as the no-style view of the page shows a LOT of messages that should be displayed under certain conditions only.  I just hazard a guess on that point!


Delete the browser cache. You can do it via the History menu or you can simply delete the cache folder inside your Firefox profile folder.




> One more bug I have experienced here since upgrading to Firefox 4 has been an instability with regard to failed scripts on a page.  I dasn't walk away from my computer with Firefox left open, with a YouyTube or Google page in one of the tabs, for when I return I am presented with messages that "a script on the page has stopped responding.  Do you want to quit the script?"
> 
> Then if I say to let the script run, the computer gets very slow very quickly, to the point that it takes minutes to close a window.
> 
> The problem isn't limited to YouTube and Google, but those are two sites I often have open.  Come to think of it, a Wikipedia-type site running the MediaWiki wiki software may also experience such issues (or its PayPal script or Yahoo Groups script may be to blame).


It could also be an extension with a bad javascript function. Without getting in too much details, if the extension access information on databases or directories, it could easily cause that behavior if the extension doesn't have optimized code. Always make sure to install extensions from the repositories or the approved ones from Mozilla AMO site. 

Start Firefox in safe-mode and check if the problem persists. If not, then is probably a bad extension.



```
firefox -safe-mode
```

----------


## chrisccoulson

> AdBlock Plus is already compatible with Firefox 7. However, you probably have the one installed via package manager, that's why it appears with new profiles. Just uninstall that and then get the one from AMO site:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get remove xul-ext-adblock-plus
> ```


Note that when we update Lucid and Maverick users to Firefox 6 (or 7), we plan to automatically convert these system-wide extensions in to user-managed extensions, and then trigger an update using the addons manager, so that people get the most up-to-date extensions even if they installed them using the package manager. I've already added code to Ubufox to do this (it's staged in the firefox-next PPA)

----------


## lovinglinux

> Note that when we update Lucid and Maverick users to Firefox 6 (or 7), we plan to automatically convert these system-wide extensions in to user-managed extensions, and then trigger an update using the addons manager, so that people get the most up-to-date extensions even if they installed them using the package manager. I've already added code to Ubufox to do this (it's staged in the firefox-next PPA)


Wow, those are really good news. So there will be a major upgrade like when you pushed Firefox 3.6 to all users or are you just referring to the _firefox-next_ ppa?

Will the MozillaTeam continue to provide system-wide extensions now that Mozilla is upgrading Firefox like Chrome and bumping the compatibility of extensions automatically?

----------


## Robbyx

> Have you tried to completely re-install Firefox?
> 
> I am out of ideas. If I were in your situation, at this point I would re-install Ubuntu. But I have a separate partition for home and re-installing is pretty easy for me.
> 
> Sorry for not being able to solve your problem.


I have solved it. In fact a complete reinstall may not have made much difference, if the home is on a seperate partition. I have found that moving the profile back to the home directory under .mozilla (firefox) has re-awoken the addons,and  enabled new ones to be installed.

----------


## dniMretsaM

For some reason, Firefox spell check uses European spellings. Colour for color, authorise for authorize, etc. How can I fix this? My language for viewing web pages is English [en-us], but I can't find any other language options. I know that Firefox doesn't just use that as my sister's doesn't (of course, hers is still 3.x. Can't figure out why she won't update...). So any help?

----------


## Onesimus

The title pretty much says it all.  

I have about 6 add-ons and now they have all gone.  Has anyone else got this problem ?

----------


## seawolf167

Did you upgrade Firefox? Are they simply disabled in the Addons menu? Can you see them at all in the Addons menu?

----------


## Onesimus

Normally, once I install an add-on it appears in the extensions tab.
There are none in there at all - nothing to tick, just blank.

I am using Firefox 4.01, and Ubuntu 11.04

----------


## linuxinstalledfromhdd

> Normally, once I install an add-on it appears in the extensions tab.
> There are none in there at all - nothing to tick, just blank.
> 
> I am using Firefox 4.01, and Ubuntu 11.04


Did you upgrade to 11.04 recently?

----------


## mike555

Are you using a different username ? if so you'll need to reinstall them as their info is kept in user file...

----------


## Onesimus

> Did you upgrade to 11.04 recently?


I did a complete re-install about a month ago, and I am using the same username.

I have also noticed that my Google Toolbar has lost some of its icons, but am unsure as whether this is connected.

I certainly had everything as normal, this morning.

----------


## lovinglinux

> For some reason, Firefox spell check uses European spellings. Colour for color, authorise for authorize, etc. How can I fix this? My language for viewing web pages is English [en-us], but I can't find any other language options. I know that Firefox doesn't just use that as my sister's doesn't (of course, hers is still 3.x. Can't figure out why she won't update...). So any help?


I suppose you have the correct language in the Language options of the Content tab in the Preferences.

While replying to this post, right-click any word, select "Languages" from the context menu and select the desired language or "Add a dictionary".




> The title pretty much says it all.  
> 
> I have about 6 add-ons and now they have all gone.  Has anyone else got this problem ?


How did you install those add-ons? Through Ubuntu Software Center, through Firefox add-on manager or through Mozilla web site?

Have you tried to install the add-ons again?

Also make sure you don't have any extra folder under ~/.mozilla, like ~/.mozilla/firefox-4.0. Your default profile should be under ~/.mozilla/firefox, but some ppa could have created another folder and cloned your default profile there.

----------


## Onesimus

> I suppose you have the correct language in the Language options of the Content tab in the Preferences.
> 
> While replying to this post, right-click any word, select "Languages" from the context menu and select the desired language or "Add a dictionary".
> 
> 
> 
> How did you install those add-ons? Through Ubuntu Software Center, through Firefox add-on manager or through Mozilla web site?
> 
> Have you tried to install the add-ons again?
> ...


I tried installing just one add-on (ad-block plus), and they have now all come back !  V. Weird

----------


## dniMretsaM

Ok, that works. For some reason it was set on English/Australia...?

----------


## L a r r y

> AdBlock Plus is already compatible with Firefox 7. 
> SNIP


Hey thanks LovingLinux, for all your helpful ideas and I will pursue them and see what we get accomplished here.

Firefox 7 .... holy smokes, things have jumped in recent weeks.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hey thanks LovingLinux, for all your helpful ideas and I will pursue them and see what we get accomplished here.


You are welcome.




> Firefox 7 .... holy smokes, things have jumped in recent weeks.


Indeed. Firefox 5 is scheduled to be released in 10 days.

----------


## Spiritof76

I screwed up setting the repositorys and now I cant do the install.
I get the folowing message when I try to do thew update,


```
Err http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main Packages
  404  Not Found
W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/forefox-stable/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
```

I think what I need to do is to delete the faulty ppa but I don't know how to do it.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I screwed up setting the repositorys and now I cant do the install.
> I get the folowing message when I try to do thew update,
> 
> 
> ```
> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main Packages
>   404  Not Found
> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/forefox-stable/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
> ```
> ...


Open "Software Sources >>> Other Software", delete the ppa, update, add the ppa again, update.

----------


## watchpocket

Quick Firefox question: after upgrading from FF 3.5 to 4.0.1, I found I could no longer access the audio at this site:

<http://www.beyondthebeatgeneration.com>

When I click on the leftmost spinning turntable icon, as I'd always done previously (or if I click on any of the three turntable icons), instead of Movie Player coming up with the audio feed,  the entire large frame goes empty (after hanging for 15 seconds or so), with no sound.

Whereas I have no problem at this similar music site:

<http://www.techwebsound.com/whats_playing.cfm>

Here, when I click on the flashing "TUNE IN" at the upper right of the page, Movie Player appears and the audio feed arrives in a second or two.

Hoping someone can steer me in the right direction, thanks.

----------


## watchpocket

FWIW, here are the contents of:

.mozilla/firefox/Crash\ Reports/pending/7e2d1a76-4516-8ce0-60eb4f49-3aebbe74.extra

(The "pending" subdir btw has 50 or 60 similarly named files.)

  1 Theme=classic/1.0
  2 ProductName=Firefox
  3 ServerURL=https://crash-reports.mozilla.com/submit?id=ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384&version=4.0.1&buildid=20110413222027
  4 Add-ons=csscoverage@spaghetticoder.org:0.2.4,pixelperf  ectplugin@openhouseconcepts.com:1.6.1,{66E978CD-981F-47DF-AC42-E3CF417C1467}:0.4.3,{c45c406e-ab73-11d8-be73-0    ____00a95be3b12}:1.1.9,{37E4D8EA-8BDA-4831-8EA1-89053939A250}:3.0.0.2,add-to-searchbox@maltekraus.de:2.0,smarterwiki@wikiatic.c  om:4.3.7,{46551EC9-40F0-4e47-8E18-8E    ____5CF550CFB8}:1.1.2,bartap@philikon.de:2.1b2,{d1  0d0bf8-f5b5-c8b4-a8b2-2b9879e08c5d}:1.3.8,nosquint@urandom.ca:2.1.1,fire  bug@software.joehewitt.com:1.7.2,{972ce4c    ____6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}:4.0.1
  5 EMCheckCompatibility=true
  6 BuildID=20110413222027
  7 Vendor=Mozilla
  8 Version=4.0.1
  9 InstallTime=1305702003
 10 ReleaseChannel=release
 11 CrashTime=1307854896
 12 StartupTime=1307854896
 13 ProcessType=plugin
 14 PluginFilename=gxineplugin.so
 15 PluginName=
 16 PluginVersion=

----------


## beew

I have enabled the Ubuntu Proposed Repository in Natty and FF was updated to version 5 last night.  :Smile:  That is incredible as I thought I would have to eventually get higher versions than FF4 from the Mozilla ppa.  Maybe Ubuntu is going rolling?  :Smile: 

All my addons seem to work though I really don't have many. It is nice but I really cannot say how it is different from FF4.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Quick Firefox question: after upgrading from FF 3.5 to 4.0.1, I found I could no longer access the audio at this site:
> 
> <http://www.beyondthebeatgeneration.com>
> 
> When I click on the leftmost spinning turntable icon, as I'd always done previously (or if I click on any of the three turntable icons), instead of Movie Player coming up with the audio feed,  the entire large frame goes empty (after hanging for 15 seconds or so), with no sound.
> 
> Whereas I have no problem at this similar music site:
> 
> <http://www.techwebsound.com/whats_playing.cfm>
> ...


Unfortunately, that site is completely freezing and crashing my FF.




> I have enabled the Ubuntu Proposed Repository in Natty and FF was updated to version 5 last night.  That is incredible as I thought I would have to eventually get higher versions than FF4 from the Mozilla ppa.  Maybe Ubuntu is going rolling?


Yes, they will push Firefox 5 into the official repositories.




> All my addons seem to work though I really don't have many. It is nice but I really cannot say how it is different from FF4.


http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox.../releasenotes/

----------


## Rasa1111

L.L! Halp!  lol

I don't know what's happened. 
But I've lost my address bar and my search bar.  :Sad: 

it happened about a week ago, and I followed some link online to fix it,
but now it has done it again and nothing I do gets it back, except for "disabling all addons" and/or running in FF's "safe mode".
what the heck?

see?halp.jpg
what ami doin? lol O_o

----------


## watchpocket

> Unfortunately, that site is completely freezing and crashing my FF.



My god, so perhaps it's not something on my end, or with my particular FF /add-ons / plugins setup.  I'm amazed at this because it totally seemed correlated to when I upgraded to the new FF version.

----------


## beew

Hi, Lovinglinux and watchpocket,

I have discovered at least one difference between FF5 over FF4.  I can access watchpocket's link and play the music flawlessly by clicking the leftmost turnable icon with FF5 in Natty even though it takes a bit longer to load the webpage and the progress bar of gecko-media player doesn't seem to be moving. But when I tried that with FF4 in Maverick the browser was completely frozen.  :Smile:   I don't think the difference of Ubuntu release is a factor here.

EDITED: Just tried Opera, the page loaded fast but streaming didn't work, said can't find server.

----------


## lovinglinux

> L.L! Halp!  lol
> 
> I don't know what's happened. 
> But I've lost my address bar and my search bar. 
> 
> it happened about a week ago, and I followed some link online to fix it,
> but now it has done it again and nothing I do gets it back, except for "disabling all addons" and/or running in FF's "safe mode".
> what the heck?
> 
> ...


The fact that it works in safe mode is an indication that some add-on is causing the problem. Unfortunately, the only to find out is to disable all of them and enable one by one until you find the culprit. Nevertheless, you could try to reset your toolbars. To do that, close FF and delete the file _localstore.rdf_ from your profile.




> My god, so perhaps it's not something on my end, or with my particular FF /add-ons / plugins setup.  I'm amazed at this because it totally seemed correlated to when I upgraded to the new FF version.





> Hi, Lovinglinux and watchpocket,
> 
> I have discovered at least one difference between FF5 over FF4.  I can access watchpocket's link and play the music flawlessly by clicking the leftmost turnable icon with FF5 in Natty even though it takes a bit longer to load the webpage and the progress bar of gecko-media player doesn't seem to be moving. But when I tried that with FF4 in Maverick the browser was completely frozen.   I don't think the difference of Ubuntu release is a factor here.
> 
> EDITED: Just tried Opera, the page loaded fast but streaming didn't work, said can't find server.


I just tried using a clean profile with FF 4.0.1 and 5.0b3, both from Mozilla. They didn't crash and gecko-mediaplayer started to buffer, but when it reaches the minimum buffer size, it simply stops.

----------


## NetworkEngineer

Now that Ubuntu has released FF 5.0, shouldn't the moderators create a new thread (and make it sticky) for version 5?  That aside, and since folks are mentioning here their experience with FF 5.0 (and I cannot find another 5.0 specific thread) I wanted to reply here with my experience.  Basically, it does not work for me it all, i.e., FF would crash within 10 seconds of launching.  To avoid double posting on multiple threads, read my experience on this thread (reply #14).
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...1#post10935631

Has anyone had similar issues with the recent Ubuntu FF 5.0 update?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Now that Ubuntu has released FF 5.0, shouldn't the moderators create a new thread (and make it sticky) for version 5?


If we create a new thread for each new version, there will be a lot of threads and information will be scattered. I am updating the first post according to each new release and will ask a moderator to update the title soon, perhaps to something more generic like Firefox +1 or Firefox Next.

For the time being, the thread will be still about Firefox 4, because Firefox 5 hasn't been released yet. Mozilla has released the beta 5 and it is not in the official Ubuntu repositories or in the _firefox-stable_ ppa yet. Your update is probably due to enabling the proposed repository.




> That aside, and since folks are mentioning here their experience with FF 5.0 (and I cannot find another 5.0 specific thread) I wanted to reply here with my experience.


No problem. Although most users still have Firefox 3.6 or 4, Firefox 5 questions are also welcome on this thread.




> Basically, it does not work for me it all, i.e., FF would crash within 10 seconds of launching.  To avoid double posting on multiple threads, read my experience on this thread (reply #14).
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...1#post10935631
> 
> Has anyone had similar issues with the recent Ubuntu FF 5.0 update?


I see that you have already solved your problem.

I am still using FF 4 because of Fast Dial extension, but I haven't experienced any problems with FF 5 with a clean profile. Perhaps the upgrade messed with the localization add-on.

----------


## NetworkEngineer

Thanks for the feedback lovinglinux.



> Your update is probably due to enabling the proposed repository.
> <snip>
> I am still using FF 4 because of Fast Dial extension, but I haven't experienced any problems with FF 5 with a clean profile. Perhaps the upgrade messed with the localization add-on.


You are absolutely correct. I was "too quick to click" install updates without checking the version, as I assumed it was a minor bump or bug fix to FF 4.  I am glad that FF 5 is working for you, but I think I'll be playing it safe and not even consider upgrading to 5 until Ubuntu releases the stable version.

Cheers.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Thanks for the feedback lovinglinux.
> 
> 
> You are absolutely correct. I was "too quick to click" install updates without checking the version, as I assumed it was a minor bump or bug fix to FF 4.  I am glad that FF 5 is working for you, but I think I'll be playing it safe and not even consider upgrading to 5 until Ubuntu releases the stable version.
> 
> Cheers.


I am not using FF 5 with my production profile, just with a clean profile for testing purposes. Fast Dial extension doesn't work at all with it yet and I use that add-on a lot. So I am  with FF 4 for now too.

Cheers

----------


## ticket

I'm on 11.04, using Ubuntu Classic.

On 10.10 and using firefox 3, a selected tab had a different (bright blue) colour when using a custom gtk theme based on GlossyP.

In 11.04, using firefox 4 and the same GlossyP gtk theme, the selected tab now just looks a bit brighter than the other grey ones.  The bright blue colour has gone.

Something has changed in the 'better integration of ff4 with gtk themes', but I don't know what.

Anyone got any links / ideas?

----------


## lovinglinux

> I'm on 11.04, using Ubuntu Classic.
> 
> On 10.10 and using firefox 3, a selected tab had a different (bright blue) colour when using a custom gtk theme based on GlossyP.
> 
> In 11.04, using firefox 4 and the same GlossyP gtk theme, the selected tab now just looks a bit brighter than the other grey ones.  The bright blue colour has gone.
> 
> Something has changed in the 'better integration of ff4 with gtk themes', but I don't know what.
> 
> Anyone got any links / ideas?


Try Fab Tabs extension.

----------


## mad_maks

> I am not using FF 5 with my production profile, just with a clean profile for testing purposes. Fast Dial extension doesn't work at all with it yet and I use that add-on a lot. So I am  with FF 4 for now too.
> 
> Cheers


There is a update to the fast dial extension that works in my Fx5 ubuntu version:

https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B8y...ZWYzZjc2&hl=cs

greetings

MM

----------


## lovinglinux

> There is a update to the fast dial extension that works in my Fx5 ubuntu version:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B8y...ZWYzZjc2&hl=cs
> 
> greetings
> 
> MM


Thanks.

Is that an official release by the developer or someone else patched and published it?

----------


## mad_maks

> Thanks.
> 
> Is that an official release by the developer or someone else patched and published it?


someone else patched and published it, see the add-on page of fast dial : https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...-5721/reviews/

----------


## lovinglinux

> someone else patched and published it, see the add-on page of fast dial : https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...-5721/reviews/


In this case I prefer top wait for the official version, which is reviewed by Mozilla for security issues.

----------


## lovinglinux

According to Softpedia, Firefox 5 final is out. However, I could only find it in the candidates folder of the ftp server, which is the same file distributed by Softpedia. Anyway, it is scheduled to be released today and should be in the repositories soon.

With this release, Firefox 4 is essentially dead, because there won't be any further releases, like Firefox 4.0.2.

----------


## dniMretsaM

Will we need to manually choose it from the repos or will it come as an update?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Will we need to manually choose it from the repos or will it come as an update?


It will come as an update of Firefox 4. Natty users should get it soon via official repositories, since the beta was already in the proposed. I presume _firefox-stable_ ppa users will get is as well.

BTW, Firefox 5 has been officially released by Mozilla:

http://blog.mozilla.com/blog/2011/06...ple-platforms/

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> BTW, Firefox 5 has been officially released by Mozilla:
> 
> http://blog.mozilla.com/blog/2011/06...ple-platforms/



OMG - FF5 is noticeably faster.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## lovinglinux

EDITED: Nevermind. This was just a stupid off-topic comment on my part.

----------


## speedwell68

...it's so damn quick and it has been the easiest upgrade of FF ever, only one of my addons was incompatible, a quick edit of the install.rdf file fixed that.

----------


## jerenept

> ...it's so damn quick and it has been the easiest upgrade of FF ever, only one of my addons was incompatible, a quick edit of the install.rdf file fixed that.


Me too... is there by any chance a fix for TinEye?

----------


## kaldor

I want to enjoy Firefox, but it's getting too clunky/slow. I'm always using Chromium because it loads up quick and nicely, while Firefox loads very sluggishly. Then, after 15 seconds when the Firefox window pops up, it likes to freeze for up to 10 seconds before being usable. Same issue on another PC too, and it's been happening since 3.0  :Sad:

----------


## forrestcupp

What? It took them 10 years to finally release v.4 and they already have a release candidate for v.5?

----------


## Thewhistlingwind

> I want to enjoy Firefox, but it's getting too clunky/slow. I'm always using Chromium because it loads up quick and nicely, while Firefox loads very sluggishly. Then, after 15 seconds when the Firefox window pops up, it likes to freeze for up to 10 seconds before being usable. Same issue on another PC too, and it's been happening since 3.0


It's working well here.

I've never had firefox take more then ten seconds to start.

I was very impressed with the speed of chrome, but for me, the add-ons for firefox outclass the speed advantage.  

Also, firefox, in my experience with it, sped up in 4 by a large margin.




> What? It took them 10 years to finally  release v.4 and they already have a release candidate for v.5?


Chromes making them look old, so they're upping the frequency of their version numbering.

----------


## jerenept

> I want to enjoy Firefox, but it's getting too clunky/slow. I'm always using Chromium because it loads up quick and nicely, while Firefox loads very sluggishly. Then, after 15 seconds when the Firefox window pops up, it likes to freeze for up to 10 seconds before being usable. Same issue on another PC too, and it's been happening since 3.0


Strange how Firefox and rekonq are faster than Chromium on my computer...

----------


## jerrrys

"quick and it has been the easiest upgrade of FF ever"

yes it is here too

----------


## el_koraco

> What? It took them 10 years to finally release v.4 and they already have a release candidate for v.5?


6 and 7 are coming out this year as well.

----------


## lulled

Did you have to do any "special tricks" to install Firefox 5 or just a apt-get update / upgrade will do? (I'm at work now and using Windows).

----------


## jerrrys

this what you looking for lulled ?

http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/new/

----------


## lovinglinux

> ...it's so damn quick and it has been the easiest upgrade of FF ever, only one of my addons was incompatible, a quick edit of the install.rdf file fixed that.


Don't recommend doing that. If you need to force an add-on to be compatible with a new version of Firefox, use Add-on Compatibility Reporter.

Keep in mind that now with the new development model, Mozilla is updating add-ons automatically, if they do not have any incompatible code. This means the add-on you hacked has incompatible code and probably won't work as expected or could even cause other problems.

Before applying any hack or using the Add-on Compatibility Reporter, just update your add-ons using the Add-ons Manager. All add-ons without compatibility issues are already compatible with Firefox 5, but might need a simple update to work.




> Me too... is there by any chance a fix for TinEye?


See above.




> I want to enjoy Firefox, but it's getting too clunky/slow. I'm always using Chromium because it loads up quick and nicely, while Firefox loads very sluggishly. Then, after 15 seconds when the Firefox window pops up, it likes to freeze for up to 10 seconds before being usable. Same issue on another PC too, and it's been happening since 3.0


See my optimization tutorials at http://www.webgapps.org/tutorials/firefox/optimization




> What? It took them 10 years to finally release v.4 and they already have a release candidate for v.5?


New development model. Basically they are doing like Chrome. Instead of releasing a new version with a long development cycle, only when desired features are ready, they are releasing a new major version every 6-12 weeks. Features that are not ready by the time of release are simply disabled or removed.

Firefox 6 and 7 are already under development. See first post for updates.




> Did you have to do any "special tricks" to install Firefox 5 or just a apt-get update / upgrade will do? (I'm at work now and using Windows).


It should be available for Natty users soon via repositories. However I don't think it is there yet. It is in the proposed repository tho. If you are using Firefox 3.6, then you need a ppa. See first post for instructions.

It seems the MozillaTeam will update all repositories with Firefox 5. However I have no info when this will happen.

----------


## speedwell68

> Did you have to do any "special tricks" to install Firefox 5 or just a apt-get update / upgrade will do? (I'm at work now and using Windows).


I just enabled the *Ubuntu Mozilla Security Team PPA* in Ubuntu Tweak, then, after a refresh, the Update Manager sorted it all out for me.

----------


## ssam

just installed it from natty-proposed
http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.devel/33629

looks good so far.

----------


## lovinglinux

> just installed it from natty-proposed
> http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.devel/33629
> 
> looks good so far.


Keep in mind that updates not only Firefox.

The recommended method for Firefox update is the _mozillateam/firefox-stable_ ppa or _mozillateam/firefox-next_ ppa. The first one is providing FF 4 now and the second one is providing Firefox 5b7, which is the last beta before the final release. They both should updated soon tho.

----------


## Frogs Hair

I have been using FF 7 a1 for quite a while on Ubuntu and Windows and  it works as well and faster than any stable release I have used . Beside a font issue on one update and the fact I have to use Compatibility Reporter , I can't tell it's an alpha .

----------


## Dustin2128

Chrome syndrome. Firefox has it. This should be firefox 4.1 if that high.

----------


## SuperFreak

Tried to upgrade to Firefox 5 from 4 using instruction on first post and found that Google toolbar would not work. I then downgraded but using the given instructions but found I now have Firefox 3.6. I tried with instruction to update ppa reinstalling firefox 4 but it wouldn't work and the Software Center will not work and Synaptic Package manager gives me this error message: 

"E: Type 'ain' is not known on line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mozillateam-firefox-stable-maverick.list
E: The list of sources could not be read.
Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
E: _cache->open() failed, please report."

I am way over my head with this matter and in a mess. Can anyone help me get Firefox 4.0 back along with the Software Center

----------


## lovinglinux

> Tried to upgrade to Firefox 5 from 4 using instruction on first post and found that Google toolbar would not work. I then downgraded but using the given instructions but found I now have Firefox 3.6. I tried with instruction to update ppa reinstalling firefox 4 but it wouldn't work and the Software Center will not work and Synaptic Package manager gives me this error message: 
> 
> "E: Type 'ain' is not known on line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mozillateam-firefox-stable-maverick.list
> E: The list of sources could not be read.
> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
> E: _cache->open() failed, please report."
> 
> I am way over my head with this matter and in a mess. Can anyone help me get Firefox 4.0 back along with the Software Center


Sorry to read about your troubles.

Do this:



```
sudo rm -f /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mozillateam-firefox-stable-maverick.list
sudo rm -f /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mozillateam-firefox-stable-maverick.list.save
sudo rm -f /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mozillateam-firefox-next-maverick.list
sudo rm -f /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mozillateam-firefox-next-maverick.list.save
sudo apt-get update
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get upgrade
```

----------


## SuperFreak

At the input of the second last command I get a long string of output followed by :
E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
Shaould I proceed with sudo apt-get upgrade?

edit: I had had the error message and synaptic open at the time how should I proceed?

----------


## lovinglinux

> At the input of the second last command I get a long string of output followed by :
> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
> Shaould I proceed with sudo apt-get upgrade?
> 
> edit: I had had the error message and synaptic open at the time how should I proceed?


You need to close Synaptic.

----------


## SuperFreak

Yes I have closed Synaptic but should I reenter the string of commands again?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Yes I have closed Synaptic but should I reenter the string of commands again?


Yes.

----------


## SuperFreak

Thank you kindly for your help. It seems to be back the way it was.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Thank you kindly for your help. It seems to be back the way it was.


You are welcome.

----------


## el_koraco

What Firefox needs now is a logo redesign. Like Aurora and Nightly.

----------


## weirdwisdom

Hi, I recently had a friend of mine install Ubuntu Lynx onto my Toshiba Satellite laptop (fairly older laptop too), and I've noticed that when it comes to loading webpages it's really slow if it does it at all before the connection reset. I know it connects because it detects my wi-fi and brings up the home page fairly quickly. I've tried installing Chromium on it but that didn't seem to help. I originally posted this problem just as a new thread in Absolute Beginners when suggest I post it here. Thanks in advance for your help.

----------


## dFlyer

There is now an ff5 update in the archives. Just installed it.

----------


## mikewhatever

> There is not an ff5 update in the archives. Just installed it.


Firefox5 is available for Natty in the repositories.  :Wink:

----------


## lovinglinux

> There is now an ff5 update in the archives. Just installed it.





> Firefox5 is available for Natty in the repositories.


Indeed. I am installing it too. Kudos to Ubuntu MozillaTeam for updating it so fast. Ironically, the _firefox-stable_ and _firefox-next_ ppa are still behind the main repos.

I have updated the first post with the most recent status of the repositories.

----------


## slooksterpsv

Been using FF5 for about 1/2 the day on LMDE. Wasn't in the repos, but installing was a cinch. It seems to be working better than FF4, dunno why, it feels, smooth and fast.

Chrome's got some competition now =D.

IE, never had competition, it's still in the gutter where it belongs  :Wink:

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hi, I recently had a friend of mine install Ubuntu Lynx onto my Toshiba Satellite laptop (fairly older laptop too), and I've noticed that when it comes to loading webpages it's really slow if it does it at all before the connection reset. I know it connects because it detects my wi-fi and brings up the home page fairly quickly. I've tried installing Chromium on it but that didn't seem to help. I originally posted this problem just as a new thread in Absolute Beginners when suggest I post it here. Thanks in advance for your help.


I recommend to disable ipv6, to change the router MTU from 1500 to 1492 and trying a different DNS server like Google DNS or Open DNS.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Been using FF5 for about 1/2 the day on LMDE. Wasn't in the repos, but installing was a cinch. It seems to be working better than FF4, dunno why, it feels, smooth and fast.
> 
> Chrome's got some competition now =D.
> 
> IE, never had competition, it's still in the gutter where it belongs


To be honest, I don't see much difference between Firefox 4 and 5, but perhaps is because I have too many extensions installed  :Smile:

----------


## slooksterpsv

> To be honest, I don't see much difference between Firefox 4 and 5, but perhaps is because I have too many extensions installed


CSS Animations

----------


## lovinglinux

> CSS Animations


Well, that is cool, but isn't performance related. What I meant is that it doesn't feel snappier for me, when compared to Firefox 4. I am not considering 3.6, which is a lot slower than both.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Been using FF5 for about 1/2 the day on LMDE. Wasn't in the repos, but installing was a cinch. It seems to be working better than FF4, dunno why, it feels, smooth and fast.
> 
> Chrome's got some competition now =D.
> 
> IE, never had competition, it's still in the gutter where it belongs


Just did a bunch of tests, using clean profiles. It is indeed considerably faster according to Peacekeeper benchmark:

----------


## phonky

Why do I tend to forget to think when I see an upgrade message?  :Smile: 

I just installed ff5, love it as such, but it is incompatible with the Google Web Toolkit plugin, which I need for work...

Now, instead of a downgrade, I'd like to keep both installations, i.e. using ff4 for work related stuff and ff5 for anything else.

Do I understand correctly, I could download ff4 from the mozilla site, install it .e.g in /opt, and then I can run both side by side? 
Thanks guys

----------


## slooksterpsv

FF5 I got 3772

----------


## lovinglinux

> FF5 I got 3772


You need to compare with other versions on your machine or with the average results for your computer processing power, otherwise, it doesn't say much.

BTW, I had 25% performance drop when testing my default profile with 55 extensions enabled.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Why do I tend to forget to think when I see an upgrade message? 
> 
> I just installed ff5, love it as such, but it is incompatible with the Google Web Toolkit plugin, which I need for work...
> 
> Now, instead of a downgrade, I'd like to keep both installations, i.e. using ff4 for work related stuff and ff5 for anything else.
> 
> Do I understand correctly, I could download ff4 from the mozilla site, install it .e.g in /opt, and then I can run both side by side? 
> Thanks guys


Yes. Just follow the manual method instructions on my site:

http://www.webgapps.org/tutorials/fi...other-versions

BTW, I recommend the new profile manager, for launching multiple versions and multiple profiles.

----------


## phonky

Yep, confirmed, works like a charm.




> BTW, I recommend the new profile manager, for launching multiple versions and multiple profiles.


That looks very interesting, like the possibility to manage profiles well. Will give it a shot. Thanks!

----------


## blackbird34

how do i downgrade from firefox 5 to 4? 5 has disabled several extensions, and the font colours make some things almost invisible on my install...

----------


## forrestcupp

> New development model. Basically they are doing like Chrome. Instead of releasing a new version with a long development cycle, only when desired features are ready, they are releasing a new major version every 6-12 weeks. Features that are not ready by the time of release are simply disabled or removed.


That brings two things to mind.

1. It won't be that long until we're up to Firefox 1391.0

2. By the time each new Ubuntu release comes, the official repos will be about 20 versions behind.

----------


## Brushstroke

Does anyone know when Firefox 5 be in the stable PPA for Lucid and Maverick so I'll get a proper update for it?

----------


## mikewhatever

> Does anyone know when Firefox 5 be in the stable PPA for Lucid and Maverick so I'll get a proper update for it?


In due course. :Wink: 





> ...
> 
> 2. By the time each new Ubuntu release comes, the official repos will be about 20 versions behind.


It's been pointed out that Firefox 5 is already in the repositories.

----------


## lovinglinux

> how do i downgrade from firefox 5 to 4? 5 has disabled several extensions, and the font colours make some things almost invisible on my install...


First of all, try to update your add-ons. Open the add-ons manager by typing _about:add-ons_ in the address bar, click the wrench icon at the top, then click "Check for updates". Firefox will download the compatibility patches for your add-ons and will ask to restart the browser. If you still have incompatible add-ons after that, then you could try to disable compatibility check. However, keep in mind that any add-on that isn't updated by the add-ons update procedure described above, really has incompatible code and might not work as expected. This is because Mozilla is checking all extensions code and applying the compatibility patch automatically when they don't have any problems. Anyway, to disable compatibility check, use he Add-on Compatibility Reporter.

If still cannot run your add-ons and need to downgrade, then you can download it from Mozilla and install it manually. Keep in mind Firefox 4 will no longer be updated with security patches. In the new development model adopted by Mozilla, Firefox 5 completely replaces Firefox 4, which simply will be unsupported from now on. See instructions at http://www.webgapps.org/tutorials/fi...other-versions

----------


## lovinglinux

> Does anyone know when Firefox 5 be in the stable PPA for Lucid and Maverick so I'll get a proper update for it?


I guess only chrisccoulson can answer you that.

----------


## lovinglinux

SilverWave have posted on another thread a link to an article with various FF 5 benchmarks:

http://digitizor.com/2011/06/21/firefox-5-benchmark/

Although, the article compares it with other browsers, it has some interesting info. Please avoid starting a browser war here. That is not the intention of posting that link.

----------


## forrestcupp

> It's been pointed out that Firefox 5 is already in the repositories.


Well, that's good. Maybe they'll treat Firefox like bug fixes and just keep up with it.

----------


## lovinglinux

On July 5th, Firefox 6 becomes Beta, Firefox 7 goes to Aurora channel and they start Firefox 8.

----------


## sammiev

> On July 5th, Firefox 6 becomes Beta, Firefox 7 goes to Aurora channel and they start Firefox 8.


Soon Firefox will be older than me! LOL  :Smile:  Thanks for the great info lovinglinux, I look forward to the next updates.  :Smile:

----------


## doorknob60

http://blog.mozilla.com/blog/2011/06...ple-platforms/

Yeah, this actually really caught me off guard. Without thinking, I updated all my Arch packages, without looking over them, and after it was done, I opened up Firefox, and bam! "You are now running Firefox 5!" How could I have missed that?? Yeah, this is all part of their new Release cycle like Chrome, so get used to it, but I'm surprised I hadn't heard anything about it on here first, or anywhere else really. Usually there's a ton of publicity before each FF release, not this time. So far, FF5 feels exactly the same as before (but I wasn't expecting any major changes). (Sorry if there is already a thread about this, I didn't see any)

----------


## sammiev

> http://blog.mozilla.com/blog/2011/06...ple-platforms/
> 
> Yeah, this actually really caught me off guard. Without thinking, I updated all my Arch packages, without looking over them, and after it was done, I opened up Firefox, and bam! "You are now running Firefox 5!" Yeah, this is all part of their new Release cycle like Chrome, so get used to it, but I'm surprised I hadn't heard anything about it on here first, or anywhere else really. Usually there's a ton of publicity before each FF release, not this time. So far, it feels exactly the same as before  Sorry if there is already a thread about this, I didn't see any.


It has been talked about for the last few days. The release of Firefox5, sorry you missed it. GL  :Smile:

----------


## Ctrl-Alt-F1

> It has been talked about for the last few days. The release of Firefox5, sorry you missed it. GL


This.

And as you said, with the shorter release cycle comes less revolutionary releases.  Small changes over time add up but they aren't as dramatic as a big change all at once.  This is part of the reason there hasn't been *as much* fuss about it.

----------


## doorknob60

> It has been talked about for the last few days. The release of Firefox5, sorry you missed it. GL


Yeah I dunno, I guess I just let it pass over my head, every once in a while I managee to not hear about things that everyone else knows about, whatever  :Capital Razz:  Well, I was gone for most of the day yesterday, but I still shoulda knows, whatever. Yeah I get that the release of this is much less significant than say, when Firefox 4 was released, but to me I didn't see _anyone_ talk about it. Just thought I'd post the "official" story since nobody else seems to have done that yet (just incase there's someone else out there that doesn't know about it either lol)

----------


## lovinglinux

> Soon Firefox will be older than me! LOL  Thanks for the great info lovinglinux, I look forward to the next updates.


You are welcome.

----------


## sammiev

I'm enjoying the new release. GL  :Smile:

----------


## lovinglinux

> (Sorry if there is already a thread about this, I didn't see any)





> Just thought I'd post the "official" story since nobody else seems to have done that yet (just incase there's someone else out there that doesn't know about it either lol)


See Firefox 4, 5 & Beyond Mega Thread. It explains what's going on.

Essentially, since version 4 release, Firefox has become a "rolling distribution". Firefox 5 has replaced Firefox 4, which essentially reached end-of-life. Firefox 6 will be released in August and will replace Firefox 5.

----------


## Khakilang

So soon? I haven't really got a taste of Firefox 4.

----------


## lovinglinux

> So soon? I haven't really got a taste of Firefox 4.


Is not very different from Firefox 4, although it has new features under the hood and performance improvements.

----------


## bruno9779

:Popcorn: 
I am not upgrading to 11.04 for hardware compatibility issues.
I kind of expected FF 5 to be available to 10.10 from the start...

----------


## mikewhatever

> I am not upgrading to 11.04 for hardware compatibility issues.
> I kind of expected FF 5 to be available to 10.10 from the start...


I have a feeling that both 10.04 and 10.10 might get Firefox 5 sooner rather then later.

According to Mozilla:

http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-older.html



> Firefox 3.6.x will be maintained with security and stability updates for a short amount of time. All users are strongly encouraged to upgrade to the latest version of Firefox.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I have a feeling that both 10.04 and 10.10 might get Firefox 5 sooner rather then later.
> 
> According to Mozilla:
> 
> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-older.html


Indeed is very likely that we will see the same scenario when Firefox 3 was upgraded to 3.6 in Hardy.




> I am not upgrading to 11.04 for hardware compatibility issues.
> I kind of expected FF 5 to be available to 10.10 from the start...


Essentially, Ubuntu only update it's software with security patches. However, since Mozilla will no longer support Firefox 3.6 for much longer, there will be no alternative other than upgrading Firefox on Maverick and Lucid to the latest stable release (FF 5). There is no timeline for this to happen tho.

----------


## ITC

According to this Mozilla will not release any updates/support for Firefox 4 anymore.

Ubuntu 10.04 is a LTS version but still Canonical aren't giving us Firefox 5.

This is not what I was expecting at all.
This means us using only LTS version as primary system and only are testing the rest are left behind and need to install the new Firefox by our self.

Even with ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable im not getting Firefox 5 atm.

I really like to see Canonical give us Firefox 5 via Synaptic and not force us to use other channels or manually install it.

Or that some mod/admin would make a sticky thread on how to manually install Firefox 5 and make the addons (like flash and java) work for Operating System not supported (even if they are LTS and should get updates like this).

----------


## chrisccoulson

> According to this Mozilla will not release any updates/support Firefox 4 anymore.
> 
> Ubuntu 10.04 is a LTS version but still Canonical aren't giving us Firefox 5.
> 
> This is not what I was expecting at all.
> This means us using only LTS version as primary system and only are testing the rest are left behind and need to install the new Firefox by our self.
> 
> Even with ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable im not getting Firefox 5 atm.
> 
> ...


Hi,

The firefox-stable PPA is going to get Firefox 5. The problem is that we've been short on PPA builders for over a week and there has been a huge backlog of packages to be built. I'm hoping this will be all resolved later today

----------


## ITC

Thanks for the quick response, chrisccoulson.

Then i will be waiting for it and not install it manually.

----------


## chrisccoulson

You can already install the firefox build from my own PPA btw. I haven't copied it to the firefox-stable PPA yet because I'm waiting on our repacked language packs to build, which are necessary to ensure that upgraders end up with the correct firefox translations installed (you can install them manually if you don't want to wait for that to happen though)

----------


## lovinglinux

> According to this Mozilla will not release any updates/support for Firefox 4 anymore.
> 
> Ubuntu 10.04 is a LTS version but still Canonical aren't giving us Firefox 5.
> 
> This is not what I was expecting at all.
> This means us using only LTS version as primary system and only are testing the rest are left behind and need to install the new Firefox by our self.


LTS means Long Term Support, not Bleeding Edge Software  :Wink: 

Just because Ubuntu 10.04 is LTS, it  doesn't mean it would receive Firefox 5. In fact, is the opposite. Ubuntu only update software with security patches. Lucid has Firefox 3.6, which is fully patched at the moment. The only reason why Natty users are getting Firefox 5, is because it is in fact a maintenance update to Firefox 4. There won't be Firefox 4.0.2 or higher, just Firefox 5, then 6, then 7 and so on. However, currently, Mozilla is still providing minor updates for Firefox 3.6.x.

When Mozilla stops providing updates to Firefox 3.6.x, then we will see Firefox 5, 6 or 7 on Lucid repositories. That is not an easy transition tho. It has been done for example when Firefox 3 was retired. The MozillaTeam upgraded everyone to 3.6 at the time. Lots of problems arose when that happened.




> Or that some mod/admin would make a sticky thread on how to manually install Firefox 5 and make the addons (like flash and java) work for Operating System not supported (even if they are LTS and should get updates like this).


The reason for this thread is because I have seen an avalanche of threads in the forums over the years, whenever Mozilla releases a new major Firefox version. People want the latest Firefox the day they are released or even before, but Ubuntu is not a rolling release, so if you want the bleeding edge Firefox, you need to install the latest versions via ppa.

Now that Mozilla is turning Firefox into a rolling release, we will start receiving the latest versions on Ubuntu. Just be patient and give some time for everyone to adapt to this new release model.

----------


## chrisccoulson

> The reason for this thread is because I have seen an avalanche of threads in the forums over the years, whenever Mozilla releases a new major Firefox version. People want the latest Firefox the day they are released or even before, but Ubuntu is not a rolling release, so if you want the bleeding edge Firefox, you need to install the latest versions via ppa.


Note that we will actually try to provide updates on the day of release (and that was certainly the intention with the firefox-stable PPA). Unfortunately I've been screwed over by the lack of PPA builders this week, which I hadn't planned for  :Wink:

----------


## lovinglinux

> Note that we will actually try to provide updates on the day of release (and that was certainly the intention with the firefox-stable PPA). Unfortunately I've been screwed over by the lack of PPA builders this week, which I hadn't planned for


Totally understandable. It will be great when you sort this things out, because right know is very confusing for users who are seeking to install Firefox 5, since it already available in Natty but not in the _firefox-stable_.

----------


## nrundy

I've got the mozillateam stable PPA. Yet it isn't updating to 5. Am I doing something wrong? I orginally installed the mozillateam stable PPA to run firefox 4.

----------


## chrisccoulson

> I've got the mozillateam stable PPA. Yet it isn't updating to 5. Am I doing something wrong? I orginally installed the mozillateam stable PPA to run firefox 4.


See the last few comments.

In any case, I've just copied Firefox 5 + all language packs, ubufox, moonlight and other system-wide extensions to the firefox-stable PPA (like, 2 minutes ago), so people will get upgrades shortly.

----------


## nrundy

> Note that we will actually try to provide updates on the day of release (and that was certainly the intention with the firefox-stable PPA). Unfortunately I've been screwed over by the lack of PPA builders this week, which I hadn't planned for


No problem chrisccoulson.

Appreciate all your hard work.

----------


## lovinglinux

> See the last few comments.
> 
> In any case, I've just copied Firefox 5 + all language packs, ubufox, moonlight and other system-wide extensions to the firefox-stable PPA (like, 2 minutes ago), so people will get upgrades shortly.


Thank you. That's great. Already updated the first post. Will you update _firefox-next_ to 6a or will wait for 6b release?

----------


## chrisccoulson

> Thank you. That's great. Already updated the first post. Will you update _firefox-next_ to 6a or will wait for 6b release?


firefox-next will only get beta releases, so the next one will be 6.0b1 in a couple of weeks

----------


## nrundy

Is "electrolysis" showing up anywhere in Fx 7 or 8?

----------


## pqwoerituytrueiwoq

> See the last few comments.
> 
> In any case, I've just copied Firefox 5 + all language packs, ubufox, moonlight and other system-wide extensions to the firefox-stable PPA (like, 2 minutes ago), so people will get upgrades shortly.


ubufox will not install the new version unless xul-ext-ubufox is removed first
the update manager gives a error and will not install ubufox untill  xul-ext-ubufox is removed manually
edit:
using lucid 64 bit
edit:
i get this if i try to install  xul-ext-ubufox when i have ubufox installed they both installed with out issue on my girlfriend's 32bit lucid laptop



> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/xul-ext-ubufox_0.9-0ubuntu1~mfs~lucid1_all.deb: trying to overwrite '/etc/xul-ext/ubufox.js', which is also in package ubufox 0

----------


## lovinglinux

> firefox-next will only get beta releases, so the next one will be 6.0b1 in a couple of weeks


Thanks for the heads up.

----------


## weirdwisdom

I did the first step and it didn't seem to help. How do I do the second and third thing you mentioned?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Is "electrolysis" showing up anywhere in Fx 7 or 8?


You can track the status of Electrolysis at https://wiki.mozilla.org/Electrolysis

----------


## lovinglinux

> I did the first step and it didn't seem to help. How do I do the second and third thing you mentioned?


Which version of Ubuntu and Firefox you currently have?

----------


## weirdwisdom

The installed Lucid Lynx on it (10.04?), and I am not sure what version of Firefox I'm using.  It's just the version that came with Ubuntu.

----------


## lovinglinux

> The installed Lucid Lynx on it (10.04?), and I am not sure what version of Firefox I'm using.  It's just the version that came with Ubuntu.


Please attach the firefox-report.txt file generated in your desktop after running the commands below:



```
echo 'Ubuntu Architecture' > ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
uname -a >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Ubuntu Version' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
cat /etc/lsb-release >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Firefox Packages' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
dpkg --get-selections | grep 'firefox*' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Firefox binaries' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
which firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /usr/bin/firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /usr/local/bin/firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /opt/firefox/firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Firefox divertion' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Sources' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
firefox ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
```

----------


## weirdwisdom

Ubuntu Architecture

Linux tiffany-laptop 2.6.32-32-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 20 21:54:21 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux

Ubuntu Version

DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.04
DISTRIB_CODENAME=lucid
DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS"

Firefox Packages

firefox						install
firefox-branding				install
firefox-gnome-support				install

Firefox binaries

/usr/bin/firefox
/usr/bin/firefox: symbolic link to `../lib/firefox-3.6.17/firefox.sh'
/usr/local/bin/firefox: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/local/bin/firefox' (No such file or directory)
/opt/firefox/firefox: ERROR: cannot open `/opt/firefox/firefox' (No such file or directory)

Firefox divertion

/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu' (No such file or directory)

Sources

----------


## weirdwisdom

Ubuntu Architecture

Linux tiffany-laptop 2.6.32-32-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 20 21:54:21 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux

Ubuntu Version

DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.04
DISTRIB_CODENAME=lucid
DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS"

Firefox Packages

firefox						install
firefox-branding				install
firefox-gnome-support				install

Firefox binaries

/usr/bin/firefox
/usr/bin/firefox: symbolic link to `../lib/firefox-3.6.17/firefox.sh'
/usr/local/bin/firefox: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/local/bin/firefox' (No such file or directory)
/opt/firefox/firefox: ERROR: cannot open `/opt/firefox/firefox' (No such file or directory)

Firefox divertion

/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu' (No such file or directory)

Sources

----------


## lovinglinux

> Ubuntu Architecture
> 
> Linux tiffany-laptop 2.6.32-32-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 20 21:54:21 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
> 
> Ubuntu Version
> 
> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
> DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.04
> DISTRIB_CODENAME=lucid
> ...


Just run the following commands, one at a time:



```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get upgrade
```

Let me know if you get any errors after running each command.

----------


## mikodo

Hi lovinglinux,

I just updated to Firefox 5. With that, Quitomzilla V.0.7.2 add-on extension is incompatible with it. I am rushed and haven't done a lot of searching, but I cannot find where to report this to with the devs of Quitomzilla or where to file a bug report.

Any help with this would appreciated!

I do need to go now,

Thanks for the help ... again!   

Mike

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hi lovinglinux,
> 
> I just updated to Firefox 5. With that, Quitomzilla V.0.7.2 add-on extension is incompatible with it. I am rushed and haven't done a lot of searching, but I cannot find where to report this to with the devs of Quitomzilla or where to file a bug report.
> 
> Any help with this would appreciated!
> 
> I do need to go now,
> 
> Thanks for the help ... again!   
> ...



Don't need to report. Mozilla has executed an automated compatibility check recently to verify if the add-ons compatibility version could be bumped to Firefox 5. This means that extension failed the test and the author should have been warned about it. 

It seems the developer doesn't update it very frequently.

You can use Add-on Compatibility Reporter to turn off compatibility test. It will work. I have tested and it seems to be working without any serious problem. If your Firefox start behaving badly, then disable that add-on.

BTW, nice that you are trying to quit. I haven't been successful yet, but haven't tried in many years  :Embarassed:

----------


## mikodo

> Don't need to report. Mozilla has executed an automated compatibility check recently to verify if the add-ons compatibility version could be bumped to Firefox 5. This means that extension failed the test and the author should have been warned about it. 
> 
> It seems the developer doesn't update it very frequently.
> 
> You can use Add-on Compatibility Reporter to turn off compatibility test. It will work. I have tested and it seems to be working without any serious problem. If your Firefox start behaving badly, then disable that add-on.
> 
> BTW, nice that you are trying to quit. I haven't been successful yet, but haven't tried in many years


Thank you again! By using the add-on Compatibility Reporter, I now have Quitomzilla back working successfully.

 :Smile:

----------


## lovinglinux

> Thank you again! By using the add-on Compatibility Reporter, I now have Quitomzilla back working successfully.


You are welcome.

----------


## chrisccoulson

> Just run the following commands, one at a time:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get upgrade
> ```
> ...


Just one thing to point out - people need to use "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" really, so that apt pulls in the new firefox-locale- packages

----------


## lovinglinux

> Just one thing to point out - people need to use "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" really, so that apt pulls in the new firefox-locale- packages


Will this be safe? I don't want to start receiving complains because the instructions removed some dependencies that messed things up.

I know _dist-upgrade_ only upgrades to a new distro if your sources are updated, but I have never seen anyone recommending it for regular ppa updates.

----------


## CVGH

I'm running  Ubuntu 10.10 and FF 3.6.18
If I enable the PPA and run the update,
will it "replace" 3.6.18 with 5.x and keep my settings/passwords/bookmarks/extensions etc?

Thanks!!

Brian

----------


## ubudog

> I'm running  Ubuntu 10.10 and FF 3.6.18
> If I enable the PPA and run the update,
> will it "replace" 3.6.18 with 5.x and keep my settings/passwords/bookmarks/extensions etc?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Brian


Yep, it worked for me.  But for safety, I recommend backing up your .mozilla directory before continuing:


```
cp -a .mozilla .mozillabak
```

----------


## lovinglinux

> I'm running  Ubuntu 10.10 and FF 3.6.18
> If I enable the PPA and run the update,
> will it "replace" 3.6.18 with 5.x and keep my settings/passwords/bookmarks/extensions etc?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Brian


Yes. Your settings are stored separately in a folder in your home. It doesn't matter which version you use, your settings are always the same.

----------


## bep7987

> Firefox5 is available for Natty in the repositories.


FWIW, I kept checking for updates, but Firefox 5 did not appear.

I switched to the main repositories and suddenly got a slew of updates, including Firefox 5.

I had been using the mit.edu repository.

----------


## lovinglinux

> FWIW, I kept checking for updates, but Firefox 5 did not appear.
> 
> I switched to the main repositories and suddenly got a slew of updates, including Firefox 5.
> 
> I had been using the mit.edu repository.


That's because some mirrors are outdated. See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors

----------


## CVGH

Just updated to FF5 on the work machine and loving it!!
Can't wait to got home and get it going on my laptop.
Thanks guys!

Brian

----------


## bep7987

> That's because some mirrors are outdated. See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors


Thanks for the link. I figured as much.

----------


## bep7987

> Just updated to FF5 on the work machine and loving it!!
> Can't wait to got home and get it going on my laptop.
> Thanks guys!
> 
> Brian


You have ubuntu on your work machine? Or did you just update to FF5 on a Windows machine?

----------


## Cavsfan

I upgraded to FF 5 on windows 7 earlier today and it said that the Linux version was supposed to be exactly like the windows version.
But, it's not. It still has the File, Edit, View, etc at the top.

In windows, it just has a Firefox button at the top left where options, history, bookmarks, etc. can all be accessed.

Just wondering if this is how it is supposed to look in Ubuntu.

Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## bep7987

> I upgraded to FF 5 on windows 7 earlier today and it said that the Linux version was supposed to be exactly like the windows version.
> But, it's not. It still has the File, Edit, View, etc at the top.
> 
> In windows, it just has a Firefox button at the top left where options, history, bookmarks, etc. can all be accessed.
> 
> Just wondering if this is how it is supposed to look in Ubuntu.
> 
> Thanks!


Just Select View, Toolbars from the Menu Bar and deselect Menu Bar.

That will remove the menu bar (File, Edit, View, etc.) at the top.

----------


## Cavsfan

> Just Select View, Toolbars from the Menu Bar and deselect Menu Bar.
> 
> That will remove the menu bar (File, Edit, View, etc.) at the top.


Sweet! Thanks a bunch! I didn't know it was that simple! It is looking great now!

----------


## lovinglinux

> Sweet! Thanks a bunch! I didn't know it was that simple! It is looking great now!


You may like these too:

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...irefox-button/
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/fir...ton-for-linux/

The second one works with compatibility check disabled.

----------


## weirdwisdom

Tried running the first command in Terminal, and it asked me for a password. It then wouldn't allow me to type anything in for the password.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Tried running the first command in Terminal, and it asked me for a password. It then wouldn't allow me to type anything in for the password.


That is normal. The password is entered, just not displayed. Just type the password and hit Enter.

----------


## CVGH

> You have ubuntu on your work machine? Or did you just update to FF5 on a Windows machine?


Ubuntu 10.10 on everything. XP is in Virtualbox, but rarely use it....

----------


## mikewhatever

After upgrading Firefox 3.6.18 to 5.0 on a relative's computer from the stable PPA, the interface of Firefox 5.0 is in English. The OS, Ubuntu 10.04, is in Russian, and so was the old Firefox. The locales installed are as follows:


```
locale -a
C
en_AG
en_AU.utf8
en_BW.utf8
en_CA.utf8
en_DK.utf8
en_GB.utf8
en_HK.utf8
en_IE.utf8
en_IN
en_NG
en_NZ.utf8
en_PH.utf8
en_SG.utf8
en_US.utf8
en_ZA.utf8
en_ZW.utf8
POSIX
ru_RU.utf8
ru_UA.utf8
```

We've tried using the command, *LANG=ru_RU.utf8 firefox*, but the interface is still in English. Running *sudo apt-get dist-upgrade* doesn't install any more packages. Can someone suggest a solution.

----------


## lovinglinux

> After upgrading Firefox 3.6.18 to 5.ppa0 on a relative's computer from the stable , the interface of Firefox 5.0 is in English. The OS, Ubuntu 10.04, is in Russian, and so was the old Firefox. The locales installed are as follows:
> 
> 
> ```
> locale -a
> C
> en_AG
> en_AU.utf8
> en_BW.utf8
> ...


Try to install the new language packages manually. You can get the deb files from https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+...t=225&batch=75

----------


## mikewhatever

According to /var/log/apt/history.log, the latest language-pack-ru for Lucid is installed:



> Start-Date: 2011-06-24  14:53:09
> Upgrade: language-pack-en-base (10.04+20110204, 10.04+20110204+mfs2), language-pack-ru-base (10.04+20100714, 10.04+20110204+mfs2), firefox (3.6.18+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1, 5.0+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1~mfs1), firefox-gnome-support (3.6.18+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1, 5.0+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1~mfs1), firefox-branding (3.6.18+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1, 5.0+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1~mfs1), language-pack-en (10.04+20110204, 10.04+20110204+mfs2), *language-pack-ru (10.04+20100714, 10.04+20110204+mfs2)*
> End-Date: 2011-06-24  14:55:15



Edit:



> dpkg -l | grep language-pack-ru
> ii  language-pack-ru                       1:10.04+20110204+mfs2                           translation updates for language Russian
> ii  language-pack-ru-base                  1:10.04+20110204+mfs2                           translations for language Russian

----------


## lovinglinux

> According to /var/log/apt/history.log, the latest language-pack-ru for Lucid is installed:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:


Do this:



```
sudo apt-get install firefox-locale-ru
```

Then type *about:config* in the address bar, then type *general.useragent.locale* in the filter, double-click in the resulting preference and change it to *ru*. Restart the browser.

----------


## Elfy

OK - updated to ff5 (apparently) got another ff update today (though it might have been libcurl ... )

Assume that I'm not a mod (who are not picked by technical knowhow (by the way...)

Assume I'm called Berty - just downloaded and run the live session then installed as all was good.

Rebooted, removed the CD(it told me to do that) then pressed Enter (it told me to)

Logged in ... woohoo .. this is good  :Smile: 

Oooh got an update - I'll install that - (I'm a good old citizen  :Smile:  sorry  :Wink:  )

Reboot - and it worked (only got a kernel panic in Fedora (and that was MY fault) )

Oh hang on - gone online in FF - there's these kinda fly looking things ... 

mmm

Check for updates


mmmm
























This is the product of a dodgy FF thing and is not STAFF RECOMMENDATION NOR THOUGHT, T'IS 2AM AND THERE'S THIS STUFF...

Attached things for ll  :Smile: 

Waits to edit post ...


```
Ubuntu Architecture

Linux hobgoblin 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux

Ubuntu Version

DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.04
DISTRIB_CODENAME=natty
DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 11.04"

Firefox Packages

firefox						install
firefox-gnome-support				install

Firefox binaries

/usr/bin/firefox
/usr/bin/firefox: symbolic link to `../lib/firefox-5.0/firefox.sh'
/usr/local/bin/firefox: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/local/bin/firefox' (No such file or directory)
/opt/firefox/firefox: ERROR: cannot open `/opt/firefox/firefox' (No such file or directory)

Firefox divertion

/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu' (No such file or directory)

Sources

me-davidsansome-clementine-natty.list
me-davidsansome-clementine-natty.list.save
yannubuntu-boot-repair-natty.list
yannubuntu-boot-repair-natty.list.save
```

Edit - /me hopes this was not so long being typed the answer is 3 posts up ....

----------


## Elfy

mmm - could be the screen/video - will report tomorrow(ish)

----------


## lovinglinux

> OK - updated to ff5 (apparently) got another ff update today (though it might have been libcurl ... )
> 
> Assume that I'm not a mod (who are not picked by technical knowhow (by the way...)
> 
> Assume I'm called Berty - just downloaded and run the live session then installed as all was good.
> 
> Rebooted, removed the CD(it told me to do that) then pressed Enter (it told me to)
> 
> Logged in ... woohoo .. this is good 
> ...


What?  :Smile: 

I guess you refering to those tiny little black squares all over the place. Looks like a video issue to me, probably caused by some update you got. BTW, I also got a Firefox update today. Not sure why.

----------


## weirdwisdom

Ran the commands and it seemed to update alright. It is running faster but it still doesn't seem to like loading images or logging into accounts.  Also after the update an error message popped up. W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: the following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9BDB3D89CE49EC21

----------


## Elfy

> What? 
> 
> I guess you refering to those tiny little black squares all over the place. Looks like a video issue to me, probably caused by some update you got. BTW, I also got a Firefox update today. Not sure why.


Yep - I'd when woken up a bit decide that too.

No update nor downdate to any video/graphics here - just an update to FF5 for some reason ... 

and then BAM - things on the screen ... 


I mean don't get me wrong I can Alt+Lft.    Mse to move things if I need to so I don't see the flyiy things  :Smile: 

I'll check the hardware in the meantime - just had to add to the FF% is bad nonsense  :Laughing: 

I always make sure that my browser's are .00001s faster than last time just so I can see it

----------


## lovinglinux

> Ran the commands and it seemed to update alright. It is running faster but it still doesn't seem to like loading images or logging into accounts.


Try a clean profile (but don't delete the old one). See http://www.webgapps.org/tutorials/fi...es-and-backups

Let me know if a clean profile works, so we can pinpoint the culprit.




> lso after the update an error message popped up. W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: the following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9BDB3D89CE49EC21


Run these on a terminal:



```
gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 9BDB3D89CE49EC21
gpg --export --armor 9BDB3D89CE49EC21 | sudo apt-key add -
```

----------


## lovinglinux

Edit: problem solved

----------


## Elfy

> ....





> ....)





> ....





> ....


Yep - hardware I guess, though it could be software ... 

Reboot and all the little flyiy things are gorn  :Smile: 

Didn't say reboot in the update book  :Sad:

----------


## lovinglinux

> Yep - hardware I guess, though it could be software ... 
> 
> Reboot and all the little flyiy things are gorn 
> 
> Didn't say reboot in the update book


Well, all good then  :Smile:

----------


## Elfy

> Try Firefox 5 downloaded from Mozilla and extracted to your home. Check if the problem persists or not.


Always check when a mod has posted - they are notoroiusly slowfast at not being there then but just before

----------


## Elfy

ps - that all looks possibly sarcastic - it is not at all meant like that.

The little flyiy things just brought out the May 2007 in me I'm afraid.

(Probably the first mod to ask how to bump a thread in history ... )

----------


## lovinglinux

> ps - that all looks possibly sarcastic - it is not at all meant like that.
> 
> The little flyiy things just brought out the May 2007 in me I'm afraid.
> 
> (Probably the first mod to ask how to bump a thread in history ... )


No problem.

----------


## Tom_AUT

I just wished Ubuntu updates didn't include the latest versions of Firefox. The only difference I see between FF4 and FF5 is that videos are barely watchable due to those black squares, and that Moonlight isn't compatible with FF5 anymore.

I mean, it's nice to have new stuff. But having new stuff just for the sake of being new isn't always the best thing.

----------


## sammiev

> I just wished Ubuntu updates didn't include the latest versions of Firefox. The only difference I see between FF4 and FF5 is that videos are barely watchable due to those black squares, and that Moonlight isn't compatible with FF5 anymore.
> 
> I mean, it's nice to have new stuff. But having new stuff just for the sake of being new isn't always the best thing.


I'm not using moonlight but everything I'm watching is great to say the least. More info is needed to see what your problem can be. GL  :Smile:

----------


## bcschmerker

I have been running Mozilla® Firefox™ 5.0 since 22 June 2011 and have some advice on Packages to watch out for.  The package *ubufox* replaces *xul-ext-ubufox* in most still-supported Releases prior to 10.10 Maverick---I run 10.04.2-LTS Lucid myself.


```
gksudo apt-get remove --purge xul-ext-ubufox
gksudo apt-get install ubufox
```

The Package *xul-ext-firegpg* is primarily needed for Launchpad.  As of 24 June 2011, I am still awaiting comprehensive PPA Package updating for the LTS releases concerning XULRunner-2.1.*.* (*xulrunner-2.1*, *xulrunner-2.1-gnome-support*) and its dependencies and dependent packages (Gecko™ 2.0 being the default engine for Mozilla® Firefox™ 4.0.1; 2.1, for 5.0.*).  Most other regularly-used Extensions can be downloaded from Mozilla® Add-ons for Firefox™.

----------


## weirdwisdom

Okay, so I managed to create a new profile for Firefox now I'm just not sure how to choose which profile to use.

I also did the command lines in terminal.

----------


## mikewhatever

> Do this:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install firefox-locale-ru
> ```
> 
> Then type *about:config* in the address bar, then type *general.useragent.locale* in the filter, double-click in the resulting preference and change it to *ru*. Restart the browser.


Thanks, that did work, even without changing the useragent.locale.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Okay, so I managed to create a new profile for Firefox now I'm just not sure how to choose which profile to use.
> 
> I also did the command lines in terminal.


Start Firefox with:



```
firefox -P
```

If the new profile works, let me know  what you need from the old profile (passwords, bookmarks etc..) so I can help you copying stuff from it.




> I just wished Ubuntu updates didn't include the latest versions of Firefox. The only difference I see between FF4 and FF5 is that videos are barely watchable due to those black squares, and that Moonlight isn't compatible with FF5 anymore.
> 
> I mean, it's nice to have new stuff. But having new stuff just for the sake of being new isn't always the best thing.


There were improvements in Javascript engine and Firefox 5 is 20% faster than Firefox 4. That is a good reason, isn't it?

To solve your problem with black squares in videos, get Flash-Aid and run the add-on Wizard to install the latest flash and apply tweaks that should fix the problem.

Moonlight indeed doesn't work. If you are on a 32bit system, you can do this:

Remove your current Moonlight:



```
sudo apt-get remove libmoon moonlight-plugin-core moonlight-plugin-mozilla
```

Then install Add-on Compatibility Reporter, to disable compatibility check. Keep in mind this will allow to install incompatible add-ons in Firefox, so if you experience any problems, disable it.

Then go to Mono web site and install the latest Moonlight 4.

Restart Firefox. You can test your plugin at http://bubblemark.com/silverlight2.html

This method didn't work with 64bit. The plugin just crashes.




> I'm not using moonlight but everything I'm watching is great to say the least. More info is needed to see what your problem can be. GL


Everything is great here too. I also don't use Moonlight.




> I have been running Mozilla® Firefox™ 5.0 since 22 June 2011 and have some advice on Packages to watch out for.  The package *ubufox* replaces *xul-ext-ubufox* in most still-supported Releases prior to 10.10 Maverick---I run 10.04.2-LTS Lucid myself.
> 
> 
> ```
> gksudo apt-get remove --purge xul-ext-ubufox
> gksudo apt-get install ubufox
> ```
> 
> The Package *xul-ext-firegpg* is primarily needed for Launchpad.  As of 24 June 2011, I am still awaiting comprehensive PPA Package updating for the LTS releases concerning XULRunner-2.1.*.* (*xulrunner-2.1*, *xulrunner-2.1-gnome-support*) and its dependencies and dependent packages (Gecko™ 2.0 being the default engine for Mozilla® Firefox™ 4.0.1; 2.1, for 5.0.*).  Most other regularly-used Extensions can be downloaded from Mozilla® Add-ons for Firefox™.


The package _ubufox_ is a dummy transitional package to the new _xul-ext-ubufox_. In theory, you don't actually need ubufox. However, on Lucid, _xul-ext-ubufox_ is still version 0.9.0, while ubufox is 0.9.1. So _xul-ext-ubufox_ doesn't work with Firefox 5, while ubufox does.

FireGPG is no longer under development and is not included in Natty repositories.

You don't need xulrunner to run Firefox any more.




> Thanks, that did work, even without changing the useragent.locale.


Great.

----------


## El_Belgicano

Hi, after a crash, firefox5 did not reopen my tabs, nor are they stored in the "history" menu, can I recover them somehow or do i have to open them again? Preferences, etc. are all preserved, only the open tabs and pinned tabs are all gone...

Thanks in advance.

----------


## lovinglinux

Interesting article about why add-ons break and why the new development model is beneficial in terms of add-on compatibility.

Thanks to SilverWave for finding and sharing it.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hi, after a crash, firefox5 did not reopen my tabs, nor are they stored in the "history" menu, can I recover them somehow or do i have to open them again? Preferences, etc. are all preserved, only the open tabs and pinned tabs are all gone...
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The History is saved on the database file _places.sqlite_ in your profile folder (~/.mozilla/firefox/<profilename>/places.sqlite). If you lost your history, then most likely the database got corrupted or lost data during the crash. 

If you have Sync featured enabled already in the preferences, then you could try to replace the data in your browser with the data from the server. To do that, open the _Preferences_, click the _Sync_ tab, then click _Manage Account_, then _Reset Sync_, then R_eplace all data in this computer with my Sync data_, then click Next and follow instructions.

If you don't have Sync enabled, then unfortunately, I don't think you will be able to recover the history. However, you can delete the places.sqlite file (close Firefox and make a copy first) and restore a bookmark backup from the Bookmark Manager. Type CTRL+SHIFT+O, then click "Import & Backup >> Restore". This will probably recover some lost bookmarks and fix issues if the database is corrupted.

Using Sync and making backups of your profile folder regularly is highly recommended. I also recommend using Session Manager extension for saving tabs and sessions.

----------


## El_Belgicano

> The History is saved on the database file _places.sqlite_ in your profile folder (~/.mozilla/firefox/<profilename>/places.sqlite). If you lost your history, then most likely the database got corrupted or lost data during the crash. 
> 
> If you have Sync featured enabled already in the preferences, then you could try to replace the data in your browser with the data from the server. To do that, open the _Preferences_, click the _Sync_ tab, then click _Manage Account_, then _Reset Sync_, then R_eplace all data in this computer with my Sync data_, then click Next and follow instructions.
> 
> If you don't have Sync enabled, then unfortunately, I don't think you will be able to recover the history. However, you can delete the places.sqlite file (close Firefox and make a copy first) and restore a bookmark backup from the Bookmark Manager. Type CTRL+SHIFT+O, then click "Import & Backup >> Restore". This will probably recover some lost bookmarks and fix issues if the database is corrupted.
> 
> Using Sync and making backups of your profile folder regularly is highly recommended. I also recommend using Session Manager extension for saving tabs and sessions.


Seems like I'm gonna have to go from scratch then... With a few losses probably...
I'll look into sync, this won't happen to me twice...

Thanks anyway  :Wink:

----------


## bep7987

> Ubuntu 10.10 on everything. XP is in Virtualbox, but rarely use it....


Lucky you!  I wish my office used Ubuntu.

----------


## bep7987

> Seems like I'm gonna have to go from scratch then... With a few losses probably...
> I'll look into sync, this won't happen to me twice...
> 
> Thanks anyway


I find the "Send Tab URLS 2.0" addon useful.  This way you don't have to depend on your browser's history.  You can use it to paste your open tabs as URLS to the clipboard, which you can then save in your favorite text editor or choose to email the list to yourself.

Search for "Send Tab URLS 2.0" in add-ons or go to the following link:
http://aecreations.mozdev.org/sendtabs/index.html

It works in Firefox 5.  If you have the menubar hidden, you will need to press the alt key so  that the menubar displays and then choose File, Send Tab URLS...

----------


## weirdwisdom

Tried that and it still reacted the same way.

----------


## DeadlyOats

I read the posts, and am almost ready to upgrade FF 3.x.x on my Lucid Lynx, to FF 5 (I guess 4 isn't offered anymore), but having to go into the terminal and having to do this every few weeks would become a pain in the @55 every time a new version of FF came out.

Or does it upgrade itself automatically?  Like, "A new version of Firefox is available, would you like to upgrade?"  And I click yes, and - PRESTO!  It's upgraded?

Or will it show up on my Updates Manager when upgrades or updates are available?  (I just need t be sure.  Reading that no more updates will be made for FF4 is disconcerting - I'm thinking of my Windows partition, will I have to uninstall FF4 before installing FF5?  What a pain that would be, if I had to do that every few weeks...)

Yeah... I'm just an "end user".  The kind tech support makes jokes about.  lol

----------


## lovinglinux

> Tried that and it still reacted the same way.


Use the new profile manager to create and start profiles. See http://www.webgapps.org/tutorials/fi...es-and-backups

BTW, keep in mind there are various users and various subjects on this thread, so please quote the last instruction when replying, otherwise I don't know what are you talking about and need to search your last post. For instance your last message was vague and my memory is not that good  :Smile: 




> I read the posts, and am almost ready to upgrade FF 3.x.x on my Lucid Lynx, to FF 5 (I guess 4 isn't offered anymore), but having to go into the terminal and having to do this every few weeks would become a pain in the @55 every time a new version of FF came out.
> 
> Or does it upgrade itself automatically?  Like, "A new version of Firefox is available, would you like to upgrade?"  And I click yes, and - PRESTO!  It's upgraded?
> 
> Or will it show up on my Updates Manager when upgrades or updates are available?  (I just need t be sure.  Reading that no more updates will be made for FF4 is disconcerting - I'm thinking of my Windows partition, will I have to uninstall FF4 before installing FF5?  What a pain that would be, if I had to do that every few weeks...)
> 
> Yeah... I'm just an "end user".  The kind tech support makes jokes about.  lol


Just execute the commands once. You will get Firefox 5. After that, the Update Manager will warn you when a new version is available.

On the Windows partition, you get a message to upgrade to Firefox 5, then to Firefox 6 and so on. No need to uninstall FF 4.

----------


## DeadlyOats

Thanks for the clarification.  It is much appreciated.

----------


## Linux_junkie

I've just found this article regarding the release of Firefox 5.  From what I've read it appears that Firefox 4 has a lot of security issues and Mozilla appears to have abandoned version 4 and simply released it has version 5.

For anyone using Firefox 4 there are going to be no further updates / upgrades for this version and Mozilla are not even telling users about it.  If you want the security updates you will need to upgrade to version 5.

What I don't understand is if its simply a security upgrade then why didn't Mozilla simply call it 4.1 or something similar?  Also, how will this affect users like me still using 3 (version 3.6)?

----------


## Paqman

Mozilla have changed their release cadence. Instead of saving up a big update for ages then dropping it all in one go, they're going to do lots of smaller updates, like Chrome do.

I wouldn't get too hung up on version numbers.

----------


## szymon_g

> Mozilla have changed their release cadence. Instead of saving up a big update for ages then dropping it all in one go, they're going to do lots of smaller updates, like Chrome do.


... giving us another reason to use IE in something more serious than "home use" (unfortunatelly).
but, well, i'm running ff5- works fine for me /on windows/- but i don't see any differences from v4

----------


## diesch

If you are using Firefox from the official package sources you'll get security updates as long as your release of Ubuntu is supported, even for Firefox 3.

In Ubuntu 11.04 Firefox has been upgraded to v5 a few days ago.

----------


## CraigPaleo

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1788496

----------


## medic2000

Rolling Release Firefox  :Smile:

----------


## Gremlinzzz

> I've just found this article regarding the release of Firefox 5.  From what I've read it appears that Firefox 4 has a lot of security issues and Mozilla appears to have abandoned version 4 and simply released it has version 5.
> 
> For anyone using Firefox 4 there are going to be no further updates / upgrades for this version and Mozilla are not even telling users about it.  If you want the security updates you will need to upgrade to version 5.
> 
> What I don't understand is if its simply a security upgrade then why didn't Mozilla simply call it 4.1 or something similar?  Also, how will this affect users like me still using 3 (version 3.6)?


Whats in a name/number as long as it works.
Firefox5 now comes with a fresh install! :Very Happy:

----------


## lovinglinux

*HOWTO: Make Firefox interact with unity bar*

----------


## lovinglinux

All your questions are answered in the Firefox 4, 5 & Beyond Mega Thread.

----------


## Gremlinzzz

> All your questions are answered in the Firefox 4, 5 & Beyond Mega Thread.


Excellent Thread :Smile:

----------


## lovinglinux

> Excellent Thread


Thank you.

----------


## weirdwisdom

[QUOTE=lovinglinux;10982135]Use the new profile manager to create and start profiles. See http://www.webgapps.org/tutorials/fi...es-and-backups

BTW, keep in mind there are various users and various subjects on this thread, so please quote the last instruction when replying, otherwise I don't know what are you talking about and need to search your last post. For instance your last message was vague and my memory is not that good  :Smile: 



Okay, sorry will do from now on. I tried creating another profile and launching firefox but it seemed to make no difference. It still hates logging into any website such as my e-mail or even this website. It just has a blank page for the little circle going around and around.

P.S. I'm sorry if this doesn't look right. I'm still new to website, and I am not yet familiar with the quote feature.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Okay, sorry will do from now on. I tried creating another profile and launching firefox but it seemed to make no difference. It still hates logging into any website such as my e-mail or even this website. It just has a blank page for the little circle going around and around.
> 
> P.S. I'm sorry if this doesn't look right. I'm still new to website, and I am not yet familiar with the quote feature.


Check if you are allowing cookies in the Privacy preferences of Firefox. Too see the cookies options, you need to select "Use custom settings for History".

----------


## bluestreak patriot

I would like to run a newer version of Firefox. My currently installed version is 3.6.18 which includes the installed related dependencies that Synaptec Package Manager displays.

I found the instructions for installing the latest stable Firefox PPA which which I will paste at the end of my questions.

1: My questions are should I back up my bookmarks and uninstall Firefox  3.6.18 using Synaptec Package Manager before downloading and installing  the current stable Firefox 5?

2: What about firefox-gnome support for the new version?  Do I need to worry about that?

Version 3.6.18 works perfectly for me. If the concept of "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" applies here, please feel free to say so.

Thanks

*Stable Firefox 5 PPA for 10.04 & 10.10* 			 			 			 		   		 		 		 	Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *graabein*  
_Hey what's the Firefox 5 PPA for us guys on Ubuntu 10.10?_

The Stable FF5 is here:

*10.04 & 10.10**:*
https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
     	Code:
 	sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable 
*Update & Install*
      	Code:
 	sudo apt-get update 
sudo apt-get install firefox

----------


## trizrK

> I would like to run a newer version of Firefox. My currently installed version is 3.6.18 which includes the installed related dependencies that Synaptec Package Manager displays.
> 
> I found the instructions for installing the latest stable Firefox PPA which which I will paste at the end of my questions.
> 
> 1: My questions are should I back up my bookmarks and uninstall Firefox  3.6.18 using Synaptec Package Manager before downloading and installing  the current stable Firefox 5?
> 
> 2: What about firefox-gnome support for the new version?  Do I need to worry about that?
> 
> Version 3.6.18 works perfectly for me. If the concept of "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" applies here, please feel free to say so.
> ...


Put plainly,
1.If desired, yes. If it isn't that big a deal then i wouldn't (i'm lazy  :Capital Razz: )
2.You dont really need to worry.

----------


## trizrK

> *Update & Install*
>           Code:
>      sudo apt-get update 
> sudo apt-get install firefox


dont forget to"
*sudo apt-get upgrade*

----------


## snowpine

> Version 3.6.18 works perfectly for me. If the concept of "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" applies here, please feel free to say so.


That would be my recommendation.

Ubuntu will always provide the necessary security patches through the Update Manager, for the lifespan of the release.

----------


## bluestreak patriot

Thanks to everyone for the quick replies.

----------


## SoFl W

> Version 3.6.18 works perfectly for me. If the concept of &quot;if it  ain't broke, don't fix it&quot; applies here, please feel free to  say so.


 I am sticking with 3.6.18.  I didn't like V4, and V5 doesn't offer anything more.

----------


## ken78724

Lovinglinux once I upgrade to firefox 5 on lucid 10.04.02 is there a benefit to upgrading to 5.0b7? and, will firefox update or must one use the terminal routine you describe in No. 1 above?

----------


## deserthowler

I just installed Firefox 5 from the PPA on 10.04 a few days ago.  Of the add-ons only googlesharing didn't make the cut. :Sad:   Other than that, it works well.  Some changes but nothing radical.  Improved :Cool:  support for new web features.

LMDE and Ubuntu 11.04, shich I use in dual boot on my other laptop both use it.  I did it partly for consistency between my machines.  It's gonna happen, like it or not.

Earl

----------


## bluestreak patriot

Thanks for all the good information, guys.  I think I will stick with 3.6.18 for now.  My 10.04 LTS is very stable.  I have considered doing a clean install of the latest stable 11.?? version, but I still have Windows XP on another partition onlt because I have an old Visioneer OneTouch 5800 USB scanner that there do not seem to be any Linux drivers for.  As soon as I am able to pick up a used scanner from the "compatible" hardware list, I will do a fresh install of Linux only. 

I especially appreciate the quick support available in the Ubuntu forums.

Cheers

----------


## ken78724

No change occurred result of doing the full firefox 5 ppa upgrade and update as I tell you in my prior post. Should that have caused the bowser not to show Firefox 3.6 as it does now? I clearly activated, made the bowser open, etc.

----------


## mastablasta

no. to me it proved buggy, even some sites i accessed well before i couldn't get to anymore.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Lovinglinux once I upgrade to firefox 5 on lucid 10.04.02 is there a benefit to upgrading to 5.0b7? and, will firefox update or must one use the terminal routine you describe in No. 1 above?


No, no benefit. The 5.0b7 was released before the final version. The reason 5.0b7 is still available in the _firefox-next_ is because that ppa will only distribute beta versions. It will jump from 5.0b7 to 6.0b1 soon.




> No change occurred result of doing the full firefox 5 ppa upgrade and update as I tell you in my prior post. Should that have caused the bowser not to show Firefox 3.6 as it does now? I clearly activated, made the bowser open, etc.


Sorry, I don't understand the question. Do you still have FF 3.6 and not FF 5? If that is the case, please attach the firefox-report.txt file generated in your desktop after running the commands below:



```
echo 'Ubuntu Architecture' > ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
uname -a >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Ubuntu Version' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
cat /etc/lsb-release >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Firefox Packages' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
dpkg --get-selections | grep 'firefox*' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Firefox binaries' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
which firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /usr/bin/firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /usr/local/bin/firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /opt/firefox/firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Firefox divertion' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Sources' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
firefox ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
```

----------


## lovinglinux

Following Chrome and Opera, Mozilla is dropping the http prefix from the url bar in the latest Firefox 7 build.

Only https will be shown and the domain will be highlighted:

----------


## lovinglinux

> Put plainly,
> 1.If desired, yes. If it isn't that big a deal then i wouldn't (i'm lazy )
> 2.You dont really need to worry.


1. Although not necessary, is recommended to make regular backups of your profile and particularly before major upgrades.

See http://www.webgapps.org/tutorials/fi...es-and-backups




> That would be my recommendation.
> 
> Ubuntu will always provide the necessary security patches through the Update Manager, for the lifespan of the release.





> I am sticking with 3.6.18.  I didn't like V4, and V5 doesn't offer anything more.


I won't be able to use Firefox 3.6 for much longer. The last security patch for 3.6 branch is scheduled for August. When Mozilla retires FF 3.6, you probably will receive an upgrade to Firefox 5 or 6 via repositories. So, IMO, as soon as you upgrade the better. BTW, Firefox 5 has 20% performance improvement over 4 and about 1000 changes, mostly under the hood. When compared to Firefox 3.6, the performance difference is huge.

See Firefox 4, 5 & Beyond Mega Thread

----------


## lovinglinux

> the firefox 5.0 now is provided to bo use , for the reason that it can support some add-ons that i have used , i decide not to upgrade now ? do you think the fution now for firefox 5.0 will be more efficient and worthy of upgrading!
>  thanks for your experience of applying!


Please take a look at Firefox 4, 5 & Beyond Mega Thread. It explains the whole situation around the Firefox release model. There is also a section on the first post that deals with the add-on issues.

If you are on Natty, you should upgrade to Firefox 5, because there won't be any more security patches for Firefox 4. At least that is the plan. Firefox 5 is the latest patch for Firefox 4, which has been essentially retired.

Firefox 3.6 will soon be retired too, because the latest security and stability patch is scheduled to be released in August. When FF 3.6 reaches end-of-life, there won't be an alternative avenue other than upgrading to the latest stable release, which will probably be Firefox 6.

----------


## ken78724

LovingLinux, definitely still have FF 3.6 and not FF 5 reporting as FF opens. But, finding firefox-report.txt file, is a ? Will look but am unfamiliar with FF architecture. 
Ken

----------


## ken78724

As FF boots up after I incorporated the 5.0 ppa, FF still reflects 3.6. Don't know FF architecture for files that may report what effect the ppa actually had.

----------


## lovinglinux

> LovingLinux, definitely still have FF 3.6 and not FF 5 reporting as FF opens. But, finding firefox-report.txt file, is a ? Will look but am unfamiliar with FF architecture. 
> Ken


If you executed the commands I posted earlier, then the _firefox-report.txt_ is in your Desktop.

BTW, yesterday I helped someone else on another thread with similar problems. He had various ppa for Firefox and multiple Firefox versions installed. Looks like it could your problem too.

I need to look at your report to fix it.

----------


## BkkBonanza

Has anyone else noticed a very high rate of "untrusted certificates" on HTTPS pages (since installing FF 5 only)? I'm getting them all over the place now on many of the CAs. Not all though. It seems like they removed some CAs from the accepted list maybe? 

Or if no one is seeing that then maybe someone is actually intercepting certificates here? Can I grab a certificate and check it on the CA website to verify it?

I'm getting notices for some Comodo, some Verisign, and some other lesser known ones.
Seems many of them end with "G2". Is there an intermediate missing in FF now?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Has anyone else noticed a very high rate of "untrusted certificates" on HTTPS pages (since installing FF 5 only)? I'm getting them all over the place now on many of the CAs. Not all though. It seems like they removed some CAs from the accepted list maybe? 
> 
> Or if no one is seeing that then maybe someone is actually intercepting certificates here? Can I grab a certificate and check it on the CA website to verify it?
> 
> I'm getting notices for some Comodo, some Verisign, and some other lesser known ones.
> Seems many of them end with "G2". Is there an intermediate missing in FF now?


No I haven't noticed. Have you tried a clean profile? If a new profile works you can either copy what you need from the old profile or try to delete the files related to certificates on the old profile.

----------


## BkkBonanza

Would creating a new profile require exporting/importing bookmarks only? Or would I have to move add-ons and other stuff too? (Not concerned about cache, history or passwords)

I did have a problem just before FF 5 and had to restore my profile from FF 3.6 backups, and then FF 4 got put in with the new Natty install, and then FF 5 came flying along the next day so if a mucked up profile could cause issues then that may be it.

I think it has been odd. As one site I did allow an exception for later seemed to work even when I removed the exception. As though the certificate was then accepted, yet I looked manually at it and it appeared the same. Weird.

If I can change to a new profile without too much headache that would be a good thing to try.

----------


## watchpocket

I'm preparing for a clean install of Natty and want to clean up old  customizations for possible re-use of some of them once Natty is up, and  so that none of my current setup messes things up in the new.  (Still  using Karmic right now.)

One major problem  is that within Firefox (and even, maybe, to some  extent outside of FF), all of my windows and dialog boxes, when I open  them, are in a vertically maximized state. (I can adjust, of course, but  to close and re-open means they're vert-maxed again.)

I'd like to change that, so that they _aren't_ vertically maximized when I open them.

I use (and have always used) the Metacity windows manager.  

And System --> Prefs --> Appearance --> Visual Effects has always been set to "None."

I think I long ago deliberately set this vertical-maximization, but I don't remember where or how.

Also (outside of FF) there are two places where I have the opposite problem -- I _want_  the windows to open vertically maximized, and they don't: (1) System  --> Prefs --> Keyboard Shortcuts; and (2) Terminal --> Edit  --> Keyboard Shortcuts.  

For (1) above, I've tried to get this working with Devilspie using the  other name for this Keyboard Shortcuts, which is  "gnome-keybinding-properties" (which is also its command under "Launcher  Properties" -- I have it in the gnome top panel) but my Devilspie for  this isn't working.

Any tips appreciated.

I'd also like to know the name to use in Devilspie for the Terminal's Keyboard Shortcuts.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Would creating a new profile require exporting/importing bookmarks only? Or would I have to move add-ons and other stuff too? (Not concerned about cache, history or passwords)
> 
> I did have a problem just before FF 5 and had to restore my profile from FF 3.6 backups, and then FF 4 got put in with the new Natty install, and then FF 5 came flying along the next day so if a mucked up profile could cause issues then that may be it.
> 
> I think it has been odd. As one site I did allow an exception for later seemed to work even when I removed the exception. As though the certificate was then accepted, yet I looked manually at it and it appeared the same. Weird.
> 
> If I can change to a new profile without too much headache that would be a good thing to try.


If you only care about bookmarks, then just copy the database _places.sqlite_ from your old profile.

If you want to copy add-ons too, then you will need to copy the extensions folder and if you want to preserve add-ons settings, then _pref.js_ file. However, I think would be a good idea to ditch the _prefs.js_ too.

Start a new profile, copy the bookmarks database. If you need more stuff like passwords, settings and so on, then see http://www.webgapps.org/tutorials/fi...upted-profiles

----------


## lovinglinux

> I'm preparing for a clean install of Natty and want to clean up old  customizations for possible re-use of some of them once Natty is up, and  so that none of my current setup messes things up in the new.  (Still  using Karmic right now.)
> 
> One major problem  is that within Firefox (and even, maybe, to some  extent outside of FF), all of my windows and dialog boxes, when I open  them, are in a vertically maximized state. (I can adjust, of course, but  to close and re-open means they're vert-maxed again.)
> 
> I'd like to change that, so that they _aren't_ vertically maximized when I open them.
> 
> I use (and have always used) the Metacity windows manager.  
> 
> And System --> Prefs --> Appearance --> Visual Effects has always been set to "None."
> ...


Although I would like to help, that is not exactly a Firefox problem. Is probably due to a Compiz plugin configuration. I don't remember exactly the name of the plugin that does that, because I use KDE, but I know you can set different rules to different applications as you want. I suggest you create a new thread in the Desktop Environment sub-forum.

----------


## BkkBonanza

> If you only care about bookmarks, then just copy the database _places.sqlite_ from your old profile.
> 
> If you want to copy add-ons too, then you will need to copy the extensions folder and if you want to preserve add-ons settings, then _pref.js_ file. However, I think would be a good idea to ditch the _prefs.js_ too.
> 
> Start a new profile, copy the bookmarks database. If you need more stuff like passwords, settings and so on, then see http://www.webgapps.org/tutorials/fi...upted-profiles


Thank you for that. I'll work on it and see if it helps.  :Smile:

----------


## 007casper

I have downloaded firefox5 tar ball.  How can I update from 3.16.8?

thank you.

----------


## whatthefunk

You shouldnt need to go through all that.  If you open up the Update Mangeer, it should list Firefox 5 updates.

----------


## trizrK

extract the tarball.
cd into the directory of the extracted folder
check if there's a configure script thorugh the '*ls*' command.
use these commands if there is:
*./configure
make
make install*
cheers

----------


## mastablasta

how to update firefox see here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1712247

it will replace the existing version with new version.

----------


## 007casper

I am using 10.4

according to this post, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1712247
it seems I cant use firefox 5




> Mozilla: Firefox 5.0, 3.6.x and 3.5.x
> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal): Firefox 5.0
> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat): Firefox 3.6.x
> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx): Firefox 3.6.x

----------


## 007casper

thank you everyone.

@mastablasta  thank you so much for the link.  I followed the instructions, and five loaded.

cheers

----------


## Kixtosh

Just curious:

- I'm running 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx on one of my laptops.
- Installed FF4 a while ago, following instructions in this thread (I think!).
- During the regular update procedure today, it looks like FF5 installed itself.

So, does this mean that Lucid Lynx is now updating to FF5 automatically, at least for those already using FF4, or is something else going on?

----------


## ubudog

> Just curious:
> 
> - I'm running 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx on one of my laptops.
> - Installed FF4 a while ago, following instructions in this thread (I think!).
> - During the regular update procedure today, it looks like FF5 installed itself.
> 
> So, does this mean that Lucid Lynx is now updating to FF5 automatically, at least for those already using FF4, or is something else going on?


It seems that in your case, you've added the PPA and it is for this reason that it shows up in Update Manager and automatically upgrades you.

----------


## Dngrsone

> Just curious:
> 
> - I'm running 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx on one of my laptops.
> - Installed FF4 a while ago, following instructions in this thread (I think!).
> - During the regular update procedure today, it looks like FF5 installed itself.
> 
> So, does this mean that Lucid Lynx is now updating to FF5 automatically, at least for those already using FF4, or is something else going on?


FF% is the latest stable release, so you were automatically upgraded.  When 6 goes official in August (I think), then you will be updated to that.

----------


## oldsoundguy

Put FF5 on a 10.04 box (replaced 4.x)
Had some issues with multiples of the same PPA and it would not install.  Once that got straightened out, the install went smoothly

BUT

now the hyperlinks in Thunderbird 3.1.11 will not launch.  I have to copy the link and paste it in the FF URL box in order to make anything work .. and that is a PITA when dealing with sending invoices for my eBay sales!

FF4 worked just fine with the same Thunderbird.

Any help appreciated.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Put FF5 on a 10.04 box (replaced 4.x)
> Had some issues with multiples of the same PPA and it would not install.  Once that got straightened out, the install went smoothly
> 
> BUT
> 
> now the hyperlinks in Thunderbird 3.1.11 will not launch.  I have to copy the link and paste it in the FF URL box in order to make anything work .. and that is a PITA when dealing with sending invoices for my eBay sales!
> 
> FF4 worked just fine with the same Thunderbird.
> 
> Any help appreciated.


Please attach the firefox-report.txt file generated in your desktop after running the commands below:



```
echo 'Ubuntu Architecture' > ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
uname -a >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Ubuntu Version' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
cat /etc/lsb-release >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Firefox Packages' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
dpkg --get-selections | grep 'firefox*' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Firefox binaries' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
which firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /usr/bin/firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /usr/local/bin/firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /opt/firefox/firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Firefox divertion' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Sources' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
firefox ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
```

----------


## Kixtosh

> It seems that in your case, you've added the PPA and it is for this reason that it shows up in Update Manager and automatically upgrades you.





> FF% is the latest stable release, so you were automatically upgraded.  When 6 goes official in August (I think), then you will be updated to that.


Thankyou gentlemen! I figured it out. For other less knowledgeable users out there, you can check this in your update settings:

From the "top panel" on your screen:

- Choose System menu, then Administration from the drop down menu,
- Then choose Software Sources.
- From the pop-up window, choose the tab Other Sources.

It'll be right there (see image attached below). My apologies to everyone else for the explanation of something that may seem simplistic to many of you, but this is the Absolute Beginner Talk section, after all!  :Wink:

----------


## oldsoundguy

lovinglinux:

DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.04
DISTRIB_CODENAME=lucid
DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS"

Firefox Packages

firefox						install
firefox-3.0					deinstall

Firefox binaries

/usr/bin/firefox
/usr/bin/firefox: symbolic link to `../lib/firefox-5.0/firefox.sh'
/usr/local/bin/firefox: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/local/bin/firefox' (No such file or directory)
/opt/firefox/firefox: ERROR: cannot open `/opt/firefox/firefox' (No such file or directory)

Firefox divertion

/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu' (No such file or directory)

Sources

anonbeat-guayadeque-lucid.list
anonbeat-guayadeque-lucid.list.save
lucid-partner.list
lucid-partner.list.save
medibuntu.list
medibuntu.list.distUpgrade
medibuntu.list.save
mozillateam-firefox-stable-lucid.list
mozillateam-firefox-stable-lucid.list.save
tualatrix-ppa-lucid.list
tualatrix-ppa-lucid.list.save
ubuntu-x-swat-x-updates-lucid.list
ubuntu-x-swat-x-updates-lucid.list.save

----------


## lovinglinux

> lovinglinux:
> 
> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu....


Nothing wrong in the Firefox installation side.

Try to set Thunderbird link application as /usr/bin/firefox

----------


## oldsoundguy

[QUOTE=lovinglinux;10995033]Nothing wrong in the Firefox installation side.

Try to set Thunderbird link application as /usr/bin/firefox[/QUOTE

And under what tab and file would I find the place to do so?

----------


## lovinglinux

EDIT: see next post.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Originally Posted by lovinglinux
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong in the Firefox installation side.
> 
> Try to set Thunderbird link application as /usr/bin/firefox
> 
> 
> And under what tab and file would I find the place to do so?


Try this:

In Thunderbird open "Edit >> Preferences >> Advanced >> General >> Config Editor".Right-click on an empty area of the Config Editor dialog and select "New >> String".Paste *network.protocol-handler.app.http* in the name field and click OK.Paste */usr/bin/firefox* in the value field and click OK.Repeat the process for *network.protocol-handler.app.https*

----------


## oldsoundguy

> Try this:
> 
> In Thunderbird open "Edit >> Preferences >> Advanced >> General >> Config Editor".Right-click on an empty area of the Config Editor dialog and select "New >> String".Paste *network.protocol-handler.app.http* in the name field and click OK.Paste */usr/bin/firefox* in the value field and click OK.Repeat the process for *network.protocol-handler.app.https*


Nope! No joy!

----------


## lovinglinux

> Nope! No joy!


Does it work if Firefox is already opened?

----------


## oldsoundguy

> Does it work if Firefox is already opened?



Not at present .. let me try a re-boot before I say enough for today!

----------


## oldsoundguy

After a full re-boot, the answer is NO and did BOTH of the network protocol strings.

I have to deliver a load of computer junk from here and from my brother's.  Out to the recycle location, so have to leave for a while.

Maybe work on this tomorrow?

Thanks for the effort .. I DO appreciate it as navigating under the hood is not one of my strengths!

----------


## ken78724

Gmail log in says: We're sorry. It seems there is a problem. Please try using Gmail with a supported browser. If you're encountering this error while using a supported browser, we suggest alerting your Internet Service Provider (ISP) that a proxy is failing to accept cookies on HTTP redirects. I've tried remove and replace sudos you recommended. Can't open FF and go to my gmail. an old Seamonkey can do it. FF 3.6 comes up not ff 5. 

[QUOTE=lovinglinux;10990447] gave you_firefox-report.txt_. cannot find work around.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Yes Lovinglinux I would like for your to see such a report so you can fix the problem but I don't know where to find the firefox-report.txt.


Try these:



```
cd ~/
echo 'Ubuntu Architecture' > firefox-report.txt
echo '' >>  firefox-report.txt
uname -a >>  firefox-report.txt
echo '' >>  firefox-report.txt
echo 'Ubuntu Version' >>  firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> firefox-report.txt
cat /etc/lsb-release >> firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> firefox-report.txt
echo 'Firefox Packages' >> firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> firefox-report.txt
dpkg --get-selections | grep 'firefox*' >> firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> firefox-report.txt
echo 'Firefox binaries' >> firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> firefox-report.txt
which firefox >> firefox-report.txt
file /usr/bin/firefox >> firefox-report.txt
file /usr/local/bin/firefox >> firefox-report.txt
file /opt/firefox/firefox >> firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> firefox-report.txt
echo 'Firefox divertion' >> firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> firefox-report.txt
file /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu >> firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> firefox-report.txt
echo 'Sources' >> firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> firefox-report.txt
ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d >> firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> firefox-report.txt
firefox ~/firefox-report.txt
```

The report will be saved in your home directory and will be automatically opened in Firefox.

----------


## lovinglinux

After one week of release, Firefox 5 is listed with a market share of 10.78%, which translates to about 38.5% of Firefox entire user base.

See more interesting info at http://www.conceivablytech.com/8186/...ss-for-mozilla

----------


## oldsoundguy

Finally able to sit down and do some work.  Still having the problem with Thunderbird not being able to launch hyperlinks and open up or even go to an already open Firefox 5.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Finally able to sit down and do some work.  Still having the problem with Thunderbird not being able to launch hyperlinks and open up or even go to an already open Firefox 5.


I think you should report as a bug in Ubuntu launchpad.

----------


## oldsoundguy

a tad convoluted in reporting a bug!  WAY too many hoops to jump through.  They forgot the K.I.S.S. principle! Beside that .. the bug is really NOT the doing of Ubuntu.  It is a Mozilla problem and HAVE reported it there.

----------


## lovinglinux

> i feel sorry that firefox 5.0 seem that can not support several  add-ons that i have used in ff4.0, it is not convenient!


Please read the add-on section of the first post.

Also if you could list the incompatible add-ons you have we could try to help you make them work or find alternatives.

----------


## ~!geek!~

Firefox 5 works well all the time. But sometimes it just loses the session tabs and opens up with a new window with homepage. Happened 3 or 4 times in the week. Anyone faced and got it fixed!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ken78724

> Try these:
> 
> [CODE]
> cd ~/
> echo 'Ubuntu Architecture' > firefox-report.txt
> echo '' >>  firefox-report.txt
> uname -a >>  firefox-report.txt
> echo '' >>  firefox-report.txt
> 
> The report will be saved in your home directory and will be automatically opened in Firefox.


thanks Sir: here's the response terminal gave me. I will post it and see if that cured the matter or ? 

Ubuntu Architecture

Linux Kproductions 2.6.35-17-lowlatency #23-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Fri Aug 20 10:17:54 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux

Ubuntu Version

DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.04
DISTRIB_CODENAME=lucid
DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS"

Firefox Packages

firefox						install
firefox-3.0					install
firefox-3.0-gnome-support			install
firefox-3.5					install
firefox-branding				install
firefox-gnome-support				install
firefox-locale-cs				install
firefox-locale-da				install
firefox-locale-de				install
firefox-locale-en				install
firefox-locale-es				install
firefox-locale-eu				install
firefox-locale-fi				install
firefox-locale-fr				install
firefox-locale-hu				install
firefox-locale-it				install
firefox-locale-mr				install
firefox-locale-nl				install
firefox-locale-pt				install
firefox-locale-ru				install
firefox-locale-sv				install
firefox-locale-tr				install
firefox-locale-zh-hans				install
firefox-locale-zh-hant				install
firefox-webdeveloper				install

Firefox binaries

/usr/bin/firefox
/usr/bin/firefox: symbolic link to `../lib/firefox-5.0/firefox.sh'
/usr/local/bin/firefox: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/local/bin/firefox' (No such file or directory)
/opt/firefox/firefox: ERROR: cannot open `/opt/firefox/firefox' (No such file or directory)

Firefox divertion

/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu' (No such file or directory)

Sources

falk-t-j-lucid-lucid.list
falk-t-j-lucid-lucid.list.save
google-chrome.list
google-chrome.list.save
google-earth.list
google-earth.list.save
google-talkplugin.list
google-talkplugin.list.save
gwibber-daily-ppa-lucid.list
gwibber-daily-ppa-lucid.list.save
kxstudio-team-kernal-lucid.list
kxstudio-team-kernal-lucid.list.save
kxstudio-team-ppa-lucid.list
kxstudio-team-ppa-lucid.list.save
medibuntu.list
medibuntu.list.distUpgrade
medibuntu.list.save
mozillateam-firefox-stable-lucid.list
opera.list
opera.list.save
user-ppa-name-lucid.list
user-ppa-name-lucid.list.save

----------


## ken78724

Advise me as I closed FF and opened it again. It opens as FF 3.6 and not FF 5. Plus it will not open my gmail account. Thanks for your guidance. Ken

----------


## ubudog

> Advise me as I closed FF and opened it again. It opens as FF 3.6 and not FF 5. Plus it will not open my gmail account. Thanks for your guidance. Ken


Could you provide more info?  Did you do any updates?

----------


## weirdwisdom

> Check if you are allowing cookies in the Privacy preferences of Firefox. Too see the cookies options, you need to select "Use custom settings for History".


Okay, sorry I haven't signed on in a few days. Work and school have kept me busy and exhausted. I looked up the privacy preferences, and Firefox does allow cookies.

----------


## lovinglinux

> thanks Sir: here's the response terminal gave me. I will post it and see if that cured the matter or ? 
> 
> Ubuntu Architecture
> 
> Linux Kproductions 2.6.35-17-lowlatency #23-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Fri Aug 20 10:17:54 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
> 
> Ubuntu Version
> 
> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
> ...





> Advise me as I closed FF and opened it again. It opens as FF 3.6 and not FF 5. Plus it will not open my gmail account. Thanks for your guidance. Ken


Try this:



```
sudo apt-get remove firefox
sudo apt-get remove firefox-3.0
sudo apt-get remove firefox-3.5
sudo apt-get clean
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install firefox
```

----------


## el canadiano

Hey guys,

Update Manager is holding back the Firefox 5 update due to the following reason.



```
Changes for the versions:
4.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1~mfs~maverick1
5.0+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.1~mfs1

This change is not coming from a source that supports changelogs.
```

Someone know why this might be?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hey guys,
> 
> Update Manager is holding back the Firefox 5 update due to the following reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Changes for the versions:
> 4.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1~mfs~maverick1
> ...


Are you using the mozillateam ppa or something else?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Okay, sorry I haven't signed on in a few days. Work and school have kept me busy and exhausted. I looked up the privacy preferences, and Firefox does allow cookies.


So, to summarise your situation, you have already tried a clean profile and also changing the cookie settings, but Firefox still doesn't allow you to log into Gmail, right?

Try to log into Gmail, then open the Privacy settings and click the button "Show cookies". Check if the google.com and mail.google.com cookies are being saved. Click each folder to see if there are actually cookies there.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Firefox 5 works well all the time. But sometimes it just loses the session tabs and opens up with a new window with homepage. Happened 3 or 4 times in the week. Anyone faced and got it fixed!!!!!!!!!!!!


Get Session Manager add-on. It will solve all your session problems and allow to save multiple custom sessions.

----------


## weirdwisdom

> So, to summarise your situation, you have already tried a clean profile and also changing the cookie settings, but Firefox still doesn't allow you to log into Gmail, right?
> 
> Try to log into Gmail, then open the Privacy settings and click the button "Show cookies". Check if the google.com and mail.google.com cookies are being saved. Click each folder to see if there are actually cookies there.


I have tried using a new profile and that didn't seem to help, and it was already accepting cookies so I don't think I changed anything. It seems to be pretty slow in general, but it hate logging me into hotmail (or really into any account) the most.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I have tried using a new profile and that didn't seem to help, and it was already accepting cookies so I don't think I changed anything. It seems to be pretty slow in general, but it hate logging me into hotmail (or really into any account) the most.


Did you check if the cookies are being saved?

----------


## eboyle12

Just installed ubuntu the other day.  Streaming videos are horrible quality.  My internet is not a problem (23 down and 4 up).  Has any one else had this problem/have an easy fix for it?

----------


## nrundy

linux gpu drivers are notoriously bad. My understanding is that there will be improvements landing about when Oneiric arrives in October with the 3.0 kernel.

I have had pretty good success using VLC media player. Videos play much better than with other players. If you are using Totem, I would switch to VLC. I haven't been able to get Totem to play much of anything all that well. Frankly I don't understand why it deployed in the condition it is.

You can find VLC in the Universe repo using USC or Synaptic.

----------


## uRock

Hello and welcome to the forums,

Are we talking about flash video quality? If yes, then installing the Flash Aid add-on in Firefox should fix this for you.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...don/flash-aid/

Cheers,
uRock

----------


## eboyle12

just installed flash aid and the quality is still choppy and terrible. any other ideas?  Huge bummer, i dont have cable and i always hookup my computer to my tv to stream. also just realized netflix doesnt support linux.. gonna have to do some searching for that

----------


## haqking

give us an example so we can check it out ?

----------


## eboyle12

http://cs75.tv/2010/fall/#l=lectures...res/1/lecture1  if thats what you mean by an example.  Used to watch some of these lectures on win7 and they were clear as day, the audio is fine but the video is choppy and hard to watch.

----------


## haqking

actually that particular one is choppy on mine too.

every other one in the list however is fine

----------


## eboyle12

i guess ill just forget about it for now, youtube works fine.  I'm really interested in learning the os, how long does it usually take to get the hang of?

----------


## lisati

> http://cs75.tv/2010/fall/#l=lectures...res/1/lecture1  if thats what you mean by an example.  Used to watch some of these lectures on win7 and they were clear as day, the audio is fine but the video is choppy and hard to watch.


It's watchable here.

----------


## bug67

Just figured out if you want to upgrade to _Thunderbird_ 5.0, the same command lines can be used.  Just substitute "Firefox" with "Thunderbird."



```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-stable
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get upgrade
sudo apt-get install thunderbird
```

----------


## uRock

> It's watchable here.


+1 Chrystal clear. Very odd. Did you let the add-on go through and install its version of Flash?

----------


## uRock

I am going to merge this with the Firefox Mega Thread and hopefully one of the gurus there can help you out.

----------


## lovinglinux

> actually that particular one is choppy on mine too.
> 
> every other one in the list however is fine





> It's watchable here.





> +1 Chrystal clear. Very odd. Did you let the add-on go through and install its version of Flash?





> i guess ill just forget about it for now, youtube works fine.  I'm really interested in learning the os, how long does it usually take to get the hang of?





> I am going to merge this with the Firefox Mega Thread and hopefully one of the gurus there can help you out.


That site pops up from time to time on threads complaining about choppiness.

I can play it here without any problem. However, the video uses almost 90% of my Dual Core. The choppiness is probably because that particular video, unlike YouTube, does not use hardware acceleration and your CPU is struggling to decode it. Could also be bad encoding. Nevertheless, there are some things you could try. See http://www.webgapps.org/tutorials/fi...h-optimization

What I recommend is to install Video Download Helper, download the videos you want from that site and watch them with a decent player, like VLC or SMPlayer.

----------


## uRock

> i guess ill just forget about it for now, youtube works fine.  I'm really interested in learning the os, how long does it usually take to get the hang of?


One thing I failed to ask was, "What version of Firefox are you using?" I am using Firefox 5, which has made me switch back to using Firefox as my primary browser with its improved speed and handling.

----------


## ken78724

> Could you provide more info?  do any updates?


ubudog & lovinglinux: re-ran recommended sudo commands twice this morning and keep getting FF 3.6, not the FF 5.0. Let me share what I can get to in terminal. 



```
k78724@Kproductions:~$ sudo apt-get remove firefox
[sudo] password for k78724: 
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  slv2-jack jack2
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
The following packages will be REMOVED:
  firefox
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 8 not upgraded.
After this operation, 40.0MB disk space will be freed.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
(Reading database ... 731147 files and directories currently installed.)
Removing firefox ...
Processing triggers for python-gmenu ...
Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/desktop.en_US.utf8.cache...
Processing triggers for desktop-file-utils ...
Processing triggers for python-support ...
k78724@Kproductions:~$ sudo apt-get remove firefox-3.0
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Package firefox-3.0 is not installed, so not removed
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  slv2-jack jack2
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 8 not upgraded.
k78724@Kproductions:~$ sudo apt-get remove firefox-3.5
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Package firefox-3.5 is not installed, so not removed
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  slv2-jack jack2
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 8 not upgraded.
k78724@Kproductions:~$ sudo apt-get clean
k78724@Kproductions:~$ sudo apt-get update
Ign cdrom://Kubuntu 10.04 _Lucid Lynx_ - Release Candidate amd64 (20100419.1)/ lucid/main Translation-en_US
Ign cdrom://Kubuntu 10.04 _Lucid Lynx_ - Release Candidate amd64 (20100419.1)/ lucid/restricted Translation-en_US
Hit http://archive.canonical.com lucid Release.gpg                             
Ign http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner Translation-en_US       
Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release.gpg                                 
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net/falk-t-j/lucid/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-en_US
Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release.gpg                                 
Hit http://archive.canonical.com lucid Release                                 
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net/gwibber-daily/ppa/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-en_US
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release.gpg                                 
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net/kxstudio-team/kernal/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-en_US
Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release.gpg                                 
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net/kxstudio-team/ppa/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-en_US
Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release.gpg                                 
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam...stable/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-en_US
Get:1 http://deb.opera.com stable Release.gpg [189B]                           
Ign http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable/non-free Translation-en_US              
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security Release.gpg                      
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-security/main Translation-en_US   
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release.gpg                                 
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net/user/ppa-name/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-en_US
Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release                                     
Hit http://archive.canonical.com lucid/partner Packages                        
Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release                                     
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release                                     
Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release                                     
Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release                                     
Hit http://deb.opera.com stable Release                                        
Hit http://archive.canonical.com lucid/partner Sources                         
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release                                     
Ign http://deb.opera.com stable/non-free Packages                              
Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main Packages                               
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main Packages                               
Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main Packages                               
Ign http://deb.opera.com stable/non-free Packages                              
Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main Packages                               
Hit http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main Packages                               
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-security/restricted Translation-en_US
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-security/universe Translation-en_US
Ign http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-security/multiverse Translation-en_US
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security Release                          
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main Packages                               
Hit http://deb.opera.com stable/non-free Packages                              
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main Packages                               
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security/main Packages                    
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main Packages                               
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security/restricted Packages              
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security/main Sources                     
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security/restricted Sources               
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security/universe Packages                
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security/universe Sources                 
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security/multiverse Packages              
Hit http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security/multiverse Sources               
Err http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main Packages                               
  404  Not Found
Err http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main Packages                               
  404  Not Found
Get:2 http://dl.google.com stable Release.gpg [198B]                   
Ign http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable/main Translation-en_US
Get:3 http://dl.google.com stable Release.gpg [198B]
Ign http://dl.google.com/linux/earth/deb/ stable/main Translation-en_US
Get:4 http://dl.google.com stable Release.gpg [198B]
Ign http://dl.google.com/linux/talkplugin/deb/ stable/main Translation-en_US
Get:5 http://dl.google.com stable Release [1,351B]
Get:6 http://dl.google.com stable Release [1,338B]                     
Get:7 http://dl.google.com stable Release [1,347B]                     
Get:8 http://dl.google.com stable/main Packages [1,248B]                  
Get:9 http://dl.google.com stable/main Packages [469B]                         
Get:10 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid Release.gpg [189B]                   
Get:11 http://dl.google.com stable/main Packages [759B]                        
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-en_US          
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/restricted Translation-en_US    
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe Translation-en_US      
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/multiverse Translation-en_US    
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates Release.gpg                     
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates/main Translation-en_US  
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates/restricted Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates/universe Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates/multiverse Translation-en_US
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-proposed Release.gpg                    
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-proposed/restricted Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-proposed/main Translation-en_US 
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-proposed/multiverse Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-proposed/universe Translation-en_US
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-backports Release.gpg                   
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-backports/restricted Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-backports/main Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-backports/multiverse Translation-en_US
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-backports/universe Translation-en_US
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid Release                                 
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates Release                         
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-proposed Release                        
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-backports Release                       
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/main Packages                           
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/restricted Packages                     
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/main Sources                            
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/restricted Sources                      
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/universe Packages                       
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/universe Sources                        
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/multiverse Packages                     
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/multiverse Sources                      
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/main Packages                   
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/restricted Packages             
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/main Sources                    
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/restricted Sources              
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/universe Packages               
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/universe Sources                
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/multiverse Packages             
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates/multiverse Sources              
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-proposed/restricted Packages            
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-proposed/main Packages                  
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-proposed/multiverse Packages            
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-proposed/universe Packages              
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-backports/restricted Packages           
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-backports/main Packages                 
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-backports/multiverse Packages           
Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-backports/universe Packages             
Fetched 7,484B in 7s (961B/s)                                                  
W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kxstudio-te...64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/user/ppa-na...64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found

E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
k78724@Kproductions:~$ sudo apt-get install firefox
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  slv2-jack jack2
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
Suggested packages:
  firefox-gnome-support kmozillahelper
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  firefox
0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 8 not upgraded.
Need to get 17.2MB of archives.
After this operation, 40.0MB of additional disk space will be used.
Get:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam...stable/ubuntu/ lucid/main firefox 5.0+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1~mfs1 [17.2MB]
Fetched 17.2MB in 3min 34s (80.3kB/s)                                                                                                         
Selecting previously deselected package firefox.
(Reading database ... 731063 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking firefox (from .../firefox_5.0+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1~mfs1_amd64.deb) ...
Processing triggers for python-gmenu ...
Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/desktop.en_US.utf8.cache...
Processing triggers for desktop-file-utils ...
Processing triggers for python-support ...
Setting up firefox (5.0+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1~mfs1) ...
Please restart all running instances of firefox, or you will experience problems.

Note ubudog & lovinglinux I did a swing back just in case the sud code lovinglinux posted was correct. No it wasn't...
k78724@Kproductions:~$ sud apt-get install firefox
No command 'sud' found, did you mean:
 Command 'sed' from package 'sed' (main)
 Command 'sup' from package 'sup' (universe)
 Command 'sux' from package 'sux' (universe)
 Command 'sbd' from package 'cluster-glue' (universe)
 Command 's3d' from package 's3d' (universe)
 Command 'sudo' from package 'sudo' (main)
 Command 'sudo' from package 'sudo-ldap' (universe)
 Command 'snd' from package 'snd-gtk-jack' (universe)
 Command 'snd' from package 'snd-gtk-pulse' (universe)
 Command 'snd' from package 'snd-nox-alsa' (universe)
 Command 'su' from package 'login' (main)
 Command 'sum' from package 'coreutils' (main)
 Command 'sd' from package 'sd' (universe)
sud: command not found
k78724@Kproductions:~$
```

So, what do you say as to a way to get FF 3.6 to erase ?

----------


## ken78724

Meanwhile, I'm going to use my PC with 11.04 and see what I can do there.

----------


## lovinglinux

> ubudog & lovinglinux: re-ran recommended sudo commands twice this morning and keep getting FF 3.6, not the FF 5.0. Let me share what I can get to in terminal. 
> 
> So, what do you say as to a way to get FF 3.6 to erase ?


It's a mystery  :Smile: 

Everything shows that you have Firefox 5.

BTW, sorry for the "sud" command. I have edited the original post and fixed it.

Please provide the output of:



```
file /usr/bin/firefox
file /usr/lib/firefox-5.0/firefox.sh
```

Also, visit *about:support* in Firefox, copy and paste here the User Agent string.

----------


## weirdwisdom

> Did you check if the cookies are being saved?


Yep, it's saving them.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Yep, it's saving them.


Please try to create a new Ubuntu user, just for testing. See if you get authenticated with Firefox on that account.

----------


## BobJam

What I'm looking to do is this:

I have FF 3.6.17 on my machine.  It is the Ubuntu canonical version, has no update capability outside of what shows up in Update Manager from the universal repository, so I'm pretty much at the mercy of Update Manager.

That's fine because I like 3.6.17 and it is stable for me.

However, I would like to try 4 and 5.

But if I don't like them and want to go back to 3.6.17, I'd like for it to be already there and waiting rather than going through a "revert" process.

So, I'm guessing that the config I'm looking for is side-by-side installs.  And if I like 4 or 5, I can just simply remove 3.6.17, and 4 or 5.

I'm also guessing I can achieve this by installing the ppa's for 4 or 5 (NOT the "next" iteration either).

So, are my assumptions correct and just exactly how would I go about doing this?

----------


## Splat_NJ

> So, I'm guessing that the config I'm looking for is side-by-side installs.  And if I like 4 or 5, I can just simply remove 3.6.17, and 4 or 5.


I would d/l the versions you want and then install 4 or 5 and check them out. If you don't like them then uninstall and reinstall the older version you want. BTW, you can b/u your profile, then after installing FF copy it back into the .mozilla/firefox folder. Don't forget that if you do use your b/u profile to edit the "profiles.ini" file in the .mozilla/firefox folder to reflect your restored profile folder's name.

----------


## BobJam

@ Splat_NJ,

You mean download and install from the Mozilla site and NOT the repository?

After backing up my profile, you mean completely removing 3.6.17?  As I said, I'd rather keep it intact and not go through the revert routine.

----------


## lovinglinux

> What I'm looking to do is this:
> 
> I have FF 3.6.17 on my machine.  It is the Ubuntu canonical version, has no update capability outside of what shows up in Update Manager from the universal repository, so I'm pretty much at the mercy of Update Manager.
> 
> That's fine because I like 3.6.17 and it is stable for me.
> 
> However, I would like to try 4 and 5.
> 
> But if I don't like them and want to go back to 3.6.17, I'd like for it to be already there and waiting rather than going through a "revert" process.
> ...


Well, what you want is not possible. What you can do is download from Mozilla, install manually, then if you like you can add a ppa.

Perhaps you could use my FoxTester extension. It allows you to test any number of versions and builds of Firefox, without affecting the default installation or profile. If you like a version, you can then make it default with a simple mouse click. You can also revert to the version from the repositories with a single mouse click. The only drawback is that when installing Firefox through FoxTester you need to install the new Firefox version with every new release, because there is not an update feature.

----------


## Splat_NJ

> You mean download and install from the Mozilla site and NOT the repository?


Yep. Backup your profile first. Then after installing whatever version you want you can copy it back over to the Firefox folder, then edit the profiles.ini file to reflect the name of your old (now restored) profile folder name.  In most cases you don't even need to restore your old profile folder because Ubuntu keeps it. I've done all my major upgrades this way and never had a problem. MOF, I just did this to upgrade to FF5 a few minutes ago and FWIW I didn't have to restore my old profile, though I did back it up first just in case. You can't have, IIRC, more than one FF install so you have to try each version at a time.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Yep. Backup your profile first. Then after installing whatever version you want you can copy it back over to the Firefox folder, then edit the profiles.ini file to reflect the name of your old (now restored) profile folder name.  In most cases you don't even need to restore your old profile folder because Ubuntu keeps it. I've done all my major upgrades this way and never had a problem. MOF, I just did this to upgrade to FF5 a few minutes ago and FWIW I didn't have to restore my old profile, though I did back it up first just in case. You can't have, IIRC, more than one FF install so you have to try each version at a time.


There is no need to edit the _profiles.ini_ file. Just backup your profile and replace it if something goes wrong. Backing up your profile before major upgrades is a very good practice, however is not really mandatory. Most of the time you shouldn't experience any profile problems when switching versions. However, if you upgrade from FF 3.6 to 5 and roll back to FF 3.6, then you might have some issues with some extensions. The reason is because the extensions xpi files are no longer extracted before being loaded by Firefox 5  (and 4). The problem only happens if the extension creates additional files in their own directory during execution. Since Firefox 5 no longer extracts the xpi, it creates an additional folder for those extra files and keep the xpi intact. When  you revert to FF 3.6, it tries to load the extension from the extra folder instead of the xpi and since it can only find the extra files there, the extension fails.

----------


## oldsoundguy

OK .. still trying to get hyperlinking to work in Thunderbird.  It will not open Firefox or, if open already, open a new tab.  Doing a right click and selecting "launch link in browser" does not work either. (but I can copy/paste the link.)

FF 5.0 is the default and ONLY installed browser.
Updated and installed TBird 5.0.
All running on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.

Have tried every "fix" I could find and even posted on the Mozilla Messaging site and got attitude from ONE responder and no other responses.

Still open to some suggestions.

----------


## lovinglinux

> OK .. still trying to get hyperlinking to work in Thunderbird.  It will not open Firefox or, if open already, open a new tab.  Doing a right click and selecting "launch link in browser" does not work either. (but I can copy/paste the link.)
> 
> FF 5.0 is the default and ONLY installed browser.
> Updated and installed TBird 5.0.
> All running on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.
> 
> Have tried every "fix" I could find and even posted on the Mozilla Messaging site and got attitude from ONE responder and no other responses.
> 
> Still open to some suggestions.


Can you drag the link from TB to FF?

----------


## toasterboy1

> OK .. still trying to get hyperlinking to work in Thunderbird.  It will not open Firefox or, if open already, open a new tab.  Doing a right click and selecting "launch link in browser" does not work either. (but I can copy/paste the link.)
> 
> FF 5.0 is the default and ONLY installed browser.
> Updated and installed TBird 5.0.
> All running on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.
> 
> Have tried every "fix" I could find and even posted on the Mozilla Messaging site and got attitude from ONE responder and no other responses.
> 
> Still open to some suggestions.


Sorry if I missed something but I did not go through the whole thread. I am running Firefox 5.0 and Thunderbird 3.1.10 on Kubuntu 11.04. Here is what I did for the linking. Go to Edit. Then Preferences. Under the General Tab click Config Editor. Search for network.protocol-handler.app there should be .ftp .http and .https with string values of /usr/bin/firefox. If not try and add them.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Sorry if I missed something but I did not go through the whole thread. I am running Firefox 5.0 and Thunderbird 3.1.10 on Kubuntu 11.04. Here is what I did for the linking. Go to Edit. Then Preferences. Under the General Tab click Config Editor. Search for network.protocol-handler.app there should be .ftp .http and .https with string values of /usr/bin/firefox. If not try and add them.


This has been suggested already and didn't work. Don't know why. Probably a bug.

----------


## oldsoundguy

> This has been suggested already and didn't work. Don't know why. Probably a bug.


It appears that Mozilla responds to a bug report about as fast as does Microsoft!! And I am not the only one with the issue. Not according to Bugzilla!

(yep .. have those two line added.)

----------


## weirdwisdom

> Please try to create a new Ubuntu user, just for testing. See if you get authenticated with Firefox on that account.


I created another user on my laptop and it didn't seem to help, and I also checked to make sure it was saving cookies and it is.

----------


## oldsoundguy

A tip for Thunderbird 5 users (in Linux):

5 comes with an automatic nag screen about compacting your folders.  IF you have a big drive as many now do, compacting is NOT needed.

To stop the nag screen go to
Edit
Preferences
Advanced
Disk Space
UNCHECK: Compact Folders

----------


## lovinglinux

> I created another user on my laptop and it didn't seem to help, and I also checked to make sure it was saving cookies and it is.


Try to download both Firefox 4.0.1 and Firefox 5 from Mozilla, extract to your home with different folder names. For example, ~/firefox-4 and ~/firefox-5. Start Firefox 4 from terminal using 



```
~/firefox-4/firefox
```

Make sure everything is set to save cookies and not to delete them when you close Firefox. Go to Gmail, make sure to mark the option to remember and login. Close Firefox. Start Firefox 5 with:



```
~/firefox-5/firefox
```

Go to Gmail and check if you are still logged in. If yes, Close Firefox and start the default Firefox through the menu. Go to Gmail, check if you are still logged in.

----------


## lovinglinux

> It appears that Mozilla responds to a bug report about as fast as does Microsoft!! And I am not the only one with the issue. Not according to Bugzilla!
> 
> (yep .. have those two line added.)


Well, my bug reports are responded pretty fast. No complains here.

----------


## hopefulkayaker

Hi, I'd like to use the stable ppa, which I thought I was using already. However, it's not working.

When I run Update Manager, I get the following error:



```
Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox_5.0+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.167 80]
Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox-branding_5.0+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.167 80]
Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox-gnome-support_5.0+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.167 80]
Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox-locale-en_5.0+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1_all.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.167 80]
```

Is there a way to remove the packages referenced in the error and switch to the (presumably working) ppa mentioned in the OP without reinstalling FF? If not, what's the best way for me to backup my bookmarks/add-ons/etc?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hi, I'd like to use the stable ppa, which I thought I was using already. However, it's not working.
> 
> When I run Update Manager, I get the following error:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox_5.0+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.167 80]
> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox-branding_5.0+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.167 80]
> ...


Try to change the server option in Software Sources.

----------


## bug67

I have my most frequently visited links in a drawer on a panel.  When I attempt to launch one, I receive the following error:




> Could not open location 'http://www.whateversite.com'
> 
> Failed to execute child process "/opt/firefox/firefox" (No such file or directory)


What does this mean and how can I fix it?  I took a look inside "/opt/firefox/".  Everything _looks_ like it should.  

I have the same set-up on another machine and it works fine.  Thanks for any pointers.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I have my most frequently visited links in a drawer on a panel.  When I attempt to launch one, I receive the following error:
> 
> What does this mean and how can I fix it?  I took a look inside "/opt/firefox/".  Everything _looks_ like it should.  
> 
> I have the same set-up on another machine and it works fine.  Thanks for any pointers.


Does it work if Firefox is already opened?

BTW, how did you install Firefox on the /opt folder? Manually, via ppa or other repository?

----------


## bug67

> Does it work if Firefox is already opened?


No.




> BTW, how did you install Firefox on the /opt folder? Manually, via ppa or other repository?


At first, I forgot that ubuntuzilla wasn't how to maintain the current Firefox anymore so, I have installed Firefox 5 via the instructions at the beginning of this thread _after_ I had tried ubuntuzilla.  Maybe there are some leftovers somewhere?  Do I need to purge all traces of all Firefox's and start over?

----------


## lovinglinux

> No.
> 
> 
> 
> At first, I forgot that ubuntuzilla wasn't how to maintain the current Firefox anymore so, I have installed Firefox 5 via the instructions at the beginning of this thread _after_ I had tried ubuntuzilla.  Maybe there are some leftovers somewhere?  Do I need to purge all traces of all Firefox's and start over?


Purge Ubuntuzilla and the Firefox version installed by it. Test it. If it doesn't work, then reinstall Firefox.

----------


## Splat_NJ

> There is no need to edit the _profiles.ini_ file. Just backup your profile and replace it if something goes wrong.


I've had new installs create and utilize a new profile. That is why I recommended ensuring the correct profile is indicated in the profiles.ini file.





> Backing up your profile before major upgrades is a very good practice, however is not really mandatory. Most of the time you shouldn't experience any profile problems when switching versions.


I've heard this before and is something I no longer trust. I back up my profile folder before any major upgrades. Why take the chance when a few seconds, or maybe a minute or two, can save you a lot of pain if something does go wrong.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I've had new installs create and utilize a new profile. That is why I recommended ensuring the correct profile is indicated in the profiles.ini file.
> 
> I've heard this before and is something I no longer trust. I back up my profile folder before any major upgrades. Why take the chance when a few seconds, or maybe a minute or two, can save you a lot of pain if something does go wrong.


I am not saying you shouldn't backup. In fact I highly recommend and I do Firefox profile backups regularly, not only before upgrades. I have too many important stuff inside it. I am just saying is not mandatory, specially if you are upgrading from FF 4 to FF 5.

----------


## weirdwisdom

> Try to download both Firefox 4.0.1 and Firefox 5 from Mozilla, extract to your home with different folder names. For example, ~/firefox-4 and ~/firefox-5. Start Firefox 4 from terminal using 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ~/firefox-4/firefox
> ```
> 
> Make sure everything is set to save cookies and not to delete them when you close Firefox. Go to Gmail, make sure to mark the option to remember and login. Close Firefox. Start Firefox 5 with:
> ...


Could you please provide me with a link firefox 4 on Mozilla all they seem to offer is firefox 5.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Could you please provide me with a link firefox 4 on Mozilla all they seem to offer is firefox 5.


Mozilla removed 4.0.1 from the release ftp server, which is odd. But you can still find the candidate build at http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.o...idates/build1/

----------


## lovinglinux

Firefox 8.0a1 is already available for testing and brings a very useful new feature: a memory usage report. You can find the report by typing *about:memory* in the address bar.



If you want to test that version I recommend using my FoxTester extension. It allows to test multiple versions and builds without affecting your default installation or profile.

----------


## weirdwisdom

> Mozilla removed 4.0.1 from the release ftp server, which is odd. But you can still find the candidate build at http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.o...idates/build1/


What do I need to click on to download it? Or I could it download from another website like filehippo?

----------


## lovinglinux

> What do I need to click on to download it? Or I could it download from another website like filehippo?


If you are using 32bit: http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.o...-4.0.1.tar.bz2

If you are using 64bit: http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.o...-4.0.1.tar.bz2

----------


## lovinglinux

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=1177

----------


## lovinglinux

Firefox 6.0b1 is available in the _firefox-next_ ppa.

----------


## chrisccoulson

> Firefox 6.0b1 is available in the _firefox-next_ ppa.


Not quite. It hasn't built yet, and I've turned off publishing until Mozilla push it out to their beta testers  :Wink:

----------


## lovinglinux

> Not quite. It hasn't built yet, and I've turned off publishing until Mozilla push it out to their beta testers


Oh, I see now that it is pending. Thanks for the heads up.

----------


## lovinglinux

Due to recent problems on YouTube, I decided to create a new thread: YouTube Problems Mega Thread

If you are experiencing flash problems only on YouTube in fullscreen and instead of video you get only audio, then you need to disable hardware acceleration.

You can do that by right-clicking on a video, selecting "Settings", then the "Display" tab.

If you are using Flash-Aid, then run the Wizard again, but untick the option to Override GPU validation in the tweaking options step.

If YouTube videos doesn't work on the main site, but works embedded on other sites, then delete the YT cookies, clear the cache, then block YT cookies in Firefox Privacy preferences - you need to select "Use custom settings for History", then click the "Exceptions" button, then add a "Block" rule for youtube.com

----------


## lovinglinux

Firefox 5.0.1 coming soon.

http://www.conceivablytech.com/8295/...x-5-0-1-coming




> Mozilla also announced that it will be releasing an unplanned update for Firefox 5: Version 5.0.1 will be addressing a “serious” crash problem in Firefox 5 that Mac users will encounter when updating to Mac OS X 10.7 Lion. The updated is being pushed as Lion will be shipping before the availability of Firefox 6.

----------


## lovinglinux

News about Firefox 7

http://blog.mozilla.com/futurereleas...irefoxaurora7/

----------


## mikodo

> Due to recent problems on YouTube, I decided to create a new thread: YouTube Problems Mega Thread
> 
> If you are experiencing flash problems only on YouTube in fullscreen and instead of video you get only audio, then you need to disable hardware acceleration.
> 
> You can do that by right-clicking on a video, selecting "Settings", then the "Display" tab.


Not only do I have video full-screen now; It is better than ever before!

Thanks lovinglinux ...   :Smile: 

Mike

----------


## lovinglinux

> Not only do I have video full-screen now; It is better than ever before!
> 
> Thanks lovinglinux ...  
> 
> Mike


You are welcome. Just curious, do you use Flash-Aid?

----------


## mikodo

> You are welcome. Just curious, do you use Flash-Aid?


Yes, I do.

 :Wink:

----------


## Frogs Hair

My update to FF8 a1 went smooth , after testing flash and Moonlight every thing works great . I did find that when I used one of the MS Silverlight test sites that I was missing some codecs even though I had the latest version of Moonlight installed . I was offered to download and install the codecs and did so . Just an FYI for those that have a need for Moonlight. .

----------


## Luke M

This a dumb thing but it is aggravating. I'm accustomed to using the backspace key to go back. For some reason this doesn't work in ubuntu 11.04 / firefox 5. It's supposed to according to the documentation, but it doesn't. And there are no options to customize hotkeys (grrr!)

----------


## el canadiano

Someone asked me about my problems... Just to refresh,

- I am using Ubuntu 10.10, and cannot upgrade to Firefox 5.

- The error is this.

Changes for the versions:
4.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1~mfs~maverick1
5.0+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.1~mfs1

This change is not coming from a source that supports changelogs.

- I am using the Firefox PPA.

----------


## lovinglinux

> This a dumb thing but it is aggravating. I'm accustomed to using the backspace key to go back. For some reason this doesn't work in ubuntu 11.04 / firefox 5. It's supposed to according to the documentation, but it doesn't. And there are no options to customize hotkeys (grrr!)


Type *about:config* in the address bar, then type *browser.backspace_action* in the filter, double click the resulting preference and change the value to 0.




> Someone asked me about my problems... Just to refresh,
> 
> - I am using Ubuntu 10.10, and cannot upgrade to Firefox 5.
> 
> - The error is this.
> 
> Changes for the versions:
> 4.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1~mfs~maverick1
> 5.0+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.1~mfs1
> ...


Try to remove the PPA from Software Sources, update, then add it again, then update, then try to upgrade Firefox.

----------


## Luke M

> Type *about:config* in the address bar, then type *browser.backspace_action* in the filter, double click the resulting preference and change the value to 0.


That worked. Thank you!

What does the default value (2) mean?

----------


## lovinglinux

> That worked. Thank you!


You are welcome.




> What does the default value (2) mean?


http://kb.mozillazine.org/Browser.backspace_action

----------


## alphacrucis2

Just upgraded to FF 6 via moz firefox next PPA. Now it says flashaid is not compatible with firefox 6. Is this planned to be upgraded?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Just upgraded to FF 6 via moz firefox next PPA. Now it says flashaid is not compatible with firefox 6. Is this planned to be upgraded?


Weird. Flash-Aid is already compatible with Firefox 8.

Type *about:addons* in the address bar and check for updates or re-install the latest version from https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...don/flash-aid/

If you are using an old version, you might need to add the Flash-Aid icon to a toolbar after update, since the functions have been moved from the preferences to the toolbar icon menu. To do that, right-click on a toolbar, select "Customize" and drag Flash-Aid to the toolbar.

----------


## alphacrucis2

> Weird. Flash-Aid is already compatible with Firefox 8.
> 
> Type *about:addons* in the address bar and check for updates or re-install the latest version from https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...don/flash-aid/
> 
> If you are using an old version, you might need to add the Flash-Aid icon to a toolbar after update, since the functions have been moved from the preferences to the toolbar icon menu. To do that, right-click on a toolbar, select "Customize" and drag Flash-Aid to the toolbar.


Reinstalling Flash-Aid has fixed the problem. Thanks. Not sure what happened perhaps I did have an older version or something.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Reinstalling Flash-Aid has fixed the problem. Thanks. Not sure what happened perhaps I did have an older version or something.


Most likely. Make sure to update your add-ons frequently through Add-ons Manager or setup Firefox to do the updates automatically. you can do that in at "Preferences >> Advanced >> Updates".

----------


## el canadiano

> Type *about:config* in the address bar, then type *browser.backspace_action* in the filter, double click the resulting preference and change the value to 0.
> 
> 
> 
> Try to remove the PPA from Software Sources, update, then add it again, then update, then try to upgrade Firefox.


Nope =/.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Nope =/.


Does it simply stop the update process or it just gives a warning?

----------


## el canadiano

> Does it simply stop the update process or it just gives a warning?


It just holds back the update.

----------


## lovinglinux

> It just holds back the update.


I would recommend creating a new thread, with a title like "PPA error", then specify in the post body which PPA you are using and include the error message. 

I searched for a solution on the forums, but was unsuccessful.

----------


## el canadiano

> I would recommend creating a new thread, with a title like "PPA error", then specify in the post body which PPA you are using and include the error message. 
> 
> I searched for a solution on the forums, but was unsuccessful.


I think I did, but it was merged into here =/.

I'll do it later.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I think I did, but it was merged into here =/.
> 
> I'll do it later.


Oops, that's because you asked about Firefox ppa.

I am not sure if this is a particular problem with that ppa. That's why I am suggesting a new thread. You could try a different ppa for other application to see if you get the same results. If the problem occurs with another ppa, then create a new thread without mentioning Firefox. If the problem occurs only with the Firefox ppa, then I guess will be better to ask chriscoulson, which is the maintainer of the mozillateam ppa repositories.

----------


## weirdwisdom

> If you are using 32bit: http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.o...-4.0.1.tar.bz2
> 
> If you are using 64bit: http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.o...-4.0.1.tar.bz2


 
Alright, well I downloaded both versions, and I renamed them firefox-4 and firefox-5. When I enter the code for ~/firefox-4/firefox or ~/firefox-5/firefox it always says no such file or directory.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Alright, well I downloaded both versions, and I renamed them firefox-4 and firefox-5. When I enter the code for ~/firefox-4/firefox or ~/firefox-5/firefox it always says no such file or directory.


Did you extracted the tar.bz archives first?

----------


## SecretCode

> Most likely. Make sure to update your add-ons frequently through Add-ons Manager or setup Firefox to do the updates automatically. you can do that in at "Preferences >> Advanced >> Updates".


On this point - I prefer not to update add-ons automatically (for a couple of reasons), but I'd like to be alerted. It used to be (Fx 3.6 definitely, not sure about v4) that you could set it to notify you when starting firefox and periodically (daily?) after (that little popup "Updates for your addons are available"). Is that possible any more? Now all I can find it automatic, or manually going and checking myself.

----------


## lovinglinux

> On this point - I prefer not to update add-ons automatically (for a couple of reasons), but I'd like to be alerted. It used to be (Fx 3.6 definitely, not sure about v4) that you could set it to notify you when starting firefox and periodically (daily?) after (that little popup "Updates for your addons are available"). Is that possible any more? Now all I can find it automatic, or manually going and checking myself.


I don't think there are alerts any more.

----------


## SecretCode

Thanks

Still feels like something broken rather than designed away, to me. The options / preferences dialogue still has "automatically check for updates to: add-ons" under Advanced > Update.

I probably ought to ask at mozillazine ... I can see why encouraging automatic updating would be appealing but I can't see the sense in taking away notifications for add-ons.

----------


## weirdwisdom

> Did you extracted the tar.bz archives first?


I downloaded firefox 4.0.1. if that's what you mean. Sorry I'm so computer illiterate.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I downloaded firefox 4.0.1. if that's what you mean. Sorry I'm so computer illiterate.


See instructions on my site: http://www.webgapps.org/tutorials/fi...other-versions




> Thanks
> 
> Still feels like something broken rather than designed away, to me. The options / preferences dialogue still has "automatically check for updates to: add-ons" under Advanced > Update.
> 
> I probably ought to ask at mozillazine ... I can see why encouraging automatic updating would be appealing but I can't see the sense in taking away notifications for add-ons.


Is not broken. Mozilla is reducing the number of browser elements that are obtrusive, like those alerts.

----------


## lovinglinux

Just updated Flash-Aid to get the new Flash 11 Betas, for both 32bit and 64bit. If you already use Flash-Aid, all you need is to execute the Wizard to install. Hardware acceleration and the performance tweak "Override GPU validation" is working on YouTube again. No more black screen.

If you already use Flash-Aid, you probably will receive an alert tomorrow, since it only checks for updates once a day. But if you run the Wizard today, you can ignore that alert.

----------


## BobJam

Tried FF 5 and ran into a major deal breaker.

It didn't have to do with add-on compatibility as much as userChrome.css.

They've disabled . . . hard coded in Gecko . . . the ":visited" link line in user css's.

I use that to mark my visited links, both external and internal.

The lines I used on 3.6.17 were:

```
a:visited:before {
content:"\2297\00A0";
color: red;
}
```

That gives me a nice Unicode marker in 3.6.17.



A cache refresh removes them for the next session.

But 5 disables it entirely.

So I went back to 3.6.17

(In case anybody is wondering . . . NO, I didn't come up with this css code all by my lonesome.

Though it would be ego-boosting to claim it was an original thought, it was in fact a stylish.com piece of code that I modified.

Speaking of stylish, it IS compatible with 5.  It's just that 5 wouldn't run the particular css that I cited above . . . sort of an add on within an add on that it wouldn't run.

Tried the css code above in both Stylish and userChrome.css . . . no joy with either.)

Anybody know a workaround for this?

----------


## Dustin2128

Installed firefox 8 a few minutes ago. It's pretty nice but the new development model still bothers me deeply. Namely that two addons currently work- adblock and noscript. No greasemonkey for me I guess. I don't mind a rapid development model, but making stuff 3 versions ahead is... idiotic. Firefox 6 isn't even out yet, won't be out for weeks, that's where they should be focusing development. Not to mention that I've yet to tell a difference between firefox 4, 5, and 8. But maybe it's just "under the hood".

----------


## lovinglinux

> Installed firefox 8 a few minutes ago. It's pretty nice but the new development model still bothers me deeply. Namely that two addons currently work- adblock and noscript. No greasemonkey for me I guess. I don't mind a rapid development model, but making stuff 3 versions ahead is... idiotic. Firefox 6 isn't even out yet, won't be out for weeks, that's where they should be focusing development. Not to mention that I've yet to tell a difference between firefox 4, 5, and 8. But maybe it's just "under the hood".


You are complaining about add-on compatibility with a Firefox version that is still under development and can only be obtained through development channels. I don't see the point. Nothing changed about that from the previous model. Anyone who ever used a Firefox build from _mozilla-central_ is already familiar with add-on compatibility issues, after all is a development channel. If you want your add-ons to be compatible, stick with the stable release. 

Firefox 6 will be out in two weeks. By that time, most add-ons still under active development should be already compatible with that version of Firefox. See Add-on Compatibility Center.

I suppose you have already read the oxymoronical blog article, that explains how add-on compatibility fits into the new development model and the benefits of the a rapid release.

About the differences, there are several improvements under the hood, like javascript performance boost, as well the introduction of new features. For instance, if you type _about:permissions_ or _about:memory_ in your address bar, you will see two useful new features.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Tried FF 5 and ran into a major deal breaker.
> 
> It didn't have to do with add-on compatibility as much as userChrome.css.
> 
> They've disabled . . . hard coded in Gecko . . . the ":visited" link line in user css's.
> 
> I use that to mark my visited links, both external and internal.
> 
> The lines I used on 3.6.17 were:
> ...


It has been removed due to privacy issues. See https://developer.mozilla.org/en/CSS...sited_selector

----------


## BobJam

> It has been removed due to privacy issues. See https://developer.mozilla.org/en/CSS...sited_selector


Yes, I am aware of why it has been removed, and the arguments for and against.

But the reality is that it has been removed, so driving this thread south on any argument I might have against it (and I DO) is not my intent . . . I have "complained" about it elsewhere.

Please don't misunderstand . . . I don't mean to be abrasive . . . but my point in posting here was my concluding question:  "Anybody know a workaround for this?"

----------


## lovinglinux

> Yes, I am aware of why it has been removed, and the arguments for and against.
> 
> But the reality is that it has been removed, so driving this thread south on any argument I might have against it (and I DO) is not my intent . . . I have "complained" about it elsewhere.
> 
> Please don't misunderstand . . . I don't mean to be abrasive . . . but my point in posting here was my concluding question:  "Anybody know a workaround for this?"


I don't know a workaround.

----------


## BobJam

> I don't know a workaround.


Rats!!!

I was thinking that if anybody would, you would.

This seems to say that the ":visited . . ." line will still work, but  only for "color" and such.  But I tried eliminating the "symbol" and  "before" lines and only doing it for "color" but it still wouldn't work.

I tried it six ways from Sunday, but no joy on any iteration.

My  only guess, if indeed "color" only will work (IF I'm reading that  article correctly) in lieu of a symbol, is that my syntax is screwed up.

There IS a visited link color option in the Preferences settings for FF, but then you are required to uncheck "_Allow pages to choose their own colors, instead of my selections above_", and THAT produces a lot of "weirdness" on page rendering.  Wasn't really a solution.

As I said, my only guess was that I screwed up on the syntax.

Anybody have a suggestion on how to write the code for changing color on visited links IN FF 5?

----------


## weirdwisdom

> See instructions on my site: http://www.webgapps.org/tutorials/fi...other-versions
> 
> 
> 
> Is not broken. Mozilla is reducing the number of browser elements that are obtrusive, like those alerts.


Okay so I tried the PPA terminal instructions and it said key CE49EC21: "Launched PPA for Mozilla team not changed".

Well, I ran the code again and this time I think it installed Firefox 5, and it doesn't seem to work any faster.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Okay so I tried the PPA terminal instructions and it said key CE49EC21: "Launched PPA for Mozilla team not changed".
> 
> Well, I ran the code again and this time I think it installed Firefox 5, and it doesn't seem to work any faster.


You can see if you have FF 5 from the "Help >> About Firefox" menu.

----------


## weirdwisdom

> You can see if you have FF 5 from the "Help >> About Firefox" menu.


It says that I have firefox 5.0.

----------


## viking350

I installed firefox 5 just now I really like it way better than the one that ubuntu comes with

----------


## mikodo

Hi,

I am confused about the Firefox Add-ons Automatic updates.

I would like to have all my Extension Add-ons to Automatically update. I see three options with radio buttons to choose  for this. They are of course:


Automatic Updates

On (Automatic updates)

Off (No Automatic updates)


What is the difference between On and Automatic and which should I choose.

Below is a screenshot of the* Flash-Aid Extension Add-on* showing the three options available.

Thanks.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hi,
> 
> I am confused about the Firefox Add-ons Automatic updates.
> 
> I would like to have all my Extension Add-ons to Automatically update. I see three options with radio buttons to choose  for this. They are of course:
> 
> 
> Automatic Updates
> 
> ...


There is the general settings that controls the update behaviour of all add-ons. You can set it through the Add-ons Manager main menu. You can set all add-ons to update automatically or not.

When you open the details page of an add-on, there are 3 options: _Default_, _On_ and _Off_. Those settings control the behaviour of each add-on independently.

If you select _Default_, then the behaviour will be the one chosen in the general settings. If you select _On_ or _Off_, then the add-on will ignore the general settings and behave as selected. If _On_ is selected, it will perform automatic updates for that add-on even if automatic updates are turned off in the Add-ons Manager general settings. If _Off_ is selected then it will not update that add-on automatically, even if automatic updates are turned on in the Add-ons Manager general settings.

If you want all your add-ons to update automatically, then select that option in the add-ons Manager general settings, then click "Reset all add-ons to update automatically". This will mark all add-ons as _Default_. They will all update automatically, as long as you keep automatic updates selected in the general settings.

----------


## mikodo

Thank you lovinglinux, for the explanations and the hand-holding again. I did as you said, and now have set all my add-ons to update automatically from the general settings. All my add-ons independently are set for default.

It did take me a while to find the *tools for add-ons* and it's drop down list. That little icon is a bit unobtrusive.   :Wink: 

 :Smile:

----------


## lovinglinux

> Thank you lovinglinux, for the explanations and the hand-holding again. I did as you said, and now have set all my add-ons to update automatically from the general settings. All my add-ons independently are set for default.
> 
> It did take me a while to find the *tools for add-ons* and it's drop down list. That little icon is a bit unobtrusive.


You are welcome.

----------


## el_koraco

Just a heads up, Flash-Aid is not working on my 6.0 install from the ff-next ppa, and the latest update. Dunno if it's a problem with my config, but you might wanna check it out. Further info on demand.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Just a heads up, Flash-Aid is not working on my 6.0 install from the ff-next ppa, and the latest update. Dunno if it's a problem with my config, but you might wanna check it out. Further info on demand.


Please provide further information on the Flash-Aid thread. What exactly doesn't work? Does it work if you disable other extensions?

----------


## el_koraco

My bad, it must have been a borked upgrade. Firefox was reporting FA not being compatible. I removed it and reinstalled, and all is working now. It's been working with 6.0 without problems until today.

----------


## lovinglinux

> My bad, it must have been a borked upgrade. Firefox was reporting FA not being compatible. I removed it and reinstalled, and all is working now. It's been working with 6.0 without problems until today.


Make sure to get version 2.2.0, which has compatibility with FF 8 and new security features.

----------


## tinkles

I tried ugrading to firefox 5 on lucid. this what i get What does it mean?

hamfreth@hamfreth-laptop:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
[sudo] password for hamfreth: 
Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 0AB215679C571D1C8325275B9BDB3D89CE49EC21
gpg: requesting key CE49EC21 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
gpg: key CE49EC21: "Launchpad PPA for Mozilla Team" not changed
gpg: Total number processed: 1
gpg:              unchanged: 1
hamfreth@hamfreth-laptop:~$

----------


## lovinglinux

> I tried ugrading to firefox 5 on lucid. this what i get What does it mean?
> 
> hamfreth@hamfreth-laptop:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
> [sudo] password for hamfreth: 
> Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 0AB215679C571D1C8325275B9BDB3D89CE49EC21
> gpg: requesting key CE49EC21 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
> gpg: key CE49EC21: "Launchpad PPA for Mozilla Team" not changed
> gpg: Total number processed: 1
> gpg:              unchanged: 1
> hamfreth@hamfreth-laptop:~$


Means it went fine. Just execute the rest of the commands.

----------


## weirdwisdom

So I've downloaded Firefox 5.0 and I'm still having the problem of webpages loading very slowly or not at all.

----------


## ubudog

> So I've downloaded Firefox 5.0 and I'm still having the problem of webpages loading very slowly or not at all.


And it didn't do this before?

----------


## lovinglinux

> So I've downloaded Firefox 5.0 and I'm still having the problem of webpages loading very slowly or not at all.


Does the problem happen with Firefox 3.6 and other browsers as well?

----------


## hoosier1104

> Means it went fine. Just execute the rest of the commands.



What are the rest of the commands?  I am still new to the whole linux thing.

----------


## lovinglinux

> What are the rest of the commands?  I am still new to the whole linux thing.




```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get upgrade
sudo apt-get install firefox
```

----------


## nadsjinx

Hi! I just installed ubuntu and updated firefox to v5 now im trying to install flash player for firefox...

at the adobe flash site i click on download and the 'launch application' pop-up appears. it has two choices, 1)apturl and 2) choose application... when i choose apturl nothing seems to happen... and i dont know which application to choose if i use the second choice...

please help!

thanks in advance!

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hi! I just installed ubuntu and updated firefox to v5 now im trying to install flash player for firefox...
> 
> at the adobe flash site i click on download and the 'launch application' pop-up appears. it has two choices, 1)apturl and 2) choose application... when i choose apturl nothing seems to happen... and i dont know which application to choose if i use the second choice...
> 
> please help!
> 
> thanks in advance!


Unlike Windows you don't need to hunt down applications on the net and download them, you can simply use the Software Center available in your Ubuntu to install most applications you will ever need. Just search for flash in the Software Center and install it. However, in this particular case, I recommend using Flash-Aid for Firefox. It is an extension that I develop, that applies some tweaks, remove conflicting plugins and install the latest flash version from Adobe Labs. If you chose the stable version in the installation options, it will install the same version as the Software Center.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Is "electrolysis" showing up anywhere in Fx 7 or 8?


For sure, not in Firefox 7 and doesn't look will be on Firefox 8 either. But here are fresh news about it:

http://arstechnica.com/open-source/n...ementation.ars

http://blog.mozilla.com/products/201...ocess-firefox/

http://www.conceivablytech.com/8478/...-to-run-faster

----------


## al loomis

a  'search engine suite' calling itself 'inbox' has invaded my firefox and can not be removed. is there a fix in ff, or failing that, is there a way to install some other browser?

i was a happy camper in my asus netbook with u11.04 until this aggressive invasion of my screen happened. this is too much like microsoft attitude, i would very much like to respond to this breakin with a slammed door.

a dozen people have reported this to ff, but no response from them so far. while this 'inbox' might simply be a bumptious attempt to capture google money, more likely to be genuine malware.

----------


## lovinglinux

> a  'search engine suite' calling itself 'inbox' has invaded my firefox and can not be removed. is there a fix in ff, or failing that, is there a way to install some other browser?
> 
> i was a happy camper in my asus netbook with u11.04 until this aggressive invasion of my screen happened. this is too much like microsoft attitude, i would very much like to respond to this breakin with a slammed door.
> 
> a dozen people have reported this to ff, but no response from them so far. while this 'inbox' might simply be a bumptious attempt to capture google money, more likely to be genuine malware.


I have tested it and I don't see anything wrong with it. The only thing is that it offers to make their search engine the default. But that can be solved. 

First, make sure you remove the add-on from the Add-ons Manager. Type _about:addons_ in the address bar, then click _Extensions_ on the left panel, then find _Inbox Toolbar_, then click the _Remove_ button in the add-on row. Restart the browser.

To remove it from your home page, type _about:config_ in the address bar, then type _inbox_ in the filter. It will display three results. Right-click on the _browser.startup.homepage_, select _Reset_. Then right-click on _keyword.URL_ and select _Reset_.

To remove from the search bar, click on the search bar icon, select _Manage Search Engines_, then select *Inbox Search*, then click _Remove_.

That's it.

----------


## weirdwisdom

> Does the problem happen with Firefox 3.6 and other browsers as well?


Yes, it does. I've been on this forum for a while and I have tried several different methods and nothing seems to work.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Yes, it does. I've been on this forum for a while and I have tried several different methods and nothing seems to work.


To summarise your situation, you problem is with slow loading pages and you have tried different browsers, different Firefox versions, different Firefox profiles, different Ubuntu users and nothing seems to help, right?

I must apologise. I presumed your problem was because of Firefox 5 and after so many replies back and forth, I've got completely lost.

I am going to reply on your original thread, because this is not a Firefox related problem.

----------


## weirdwisdom

> To summarise your situation, you problem is with slow loading pages and you have tried different browsers, different Firefox versions, different Firefox profiles, different Ubuntu users and nothing seems to help, right?
> 
> I must apologise. I presumed your problem was because of Firefox 5 and after so many replies back and forth, I've got completely lost.
> 
> I am going to reply on your original thread, because this is not a Firefox related problem.


Yes, that is the gist of it. Thank you. I originally posted on the Absolute Beginners thread and was referred to this one.

----------


## lovinglinux

Good news about Panorama feature. 

http://www.conceivablytech.com/8520/...refox-panorama

The new improvements are already available in Firefox 6, 7 and 8.

I am becoming a big fan of the fast release cycle  :Smile:

----------


## emarkay

There's a lot of pages here - didn't see this on a search, but if I missed it, please point it out for us?

How to install  a seperate and independent FF 5 or 6 on a Lucid machine?  

Preferably so the FF 5 or 6 is also updated from the approved PPA, too.  This could act as a transition to when 3.6 becomes unsupported in a few months, and also would allow the user profile and data to be copied over to the new Ubuntu supported FF when this happens.

Also, then, how to uninstall this FF 5 or 6 when the Ubuntu version becomes "Standard"?

Maybe this Q needs to be a Sticky all by itself?

----------


## lovinglinux

> There's a lot of pages here - didn't see this on a search, but if I missed it, please point it out for us?
> 
> How to install  a seperate and independent FF 5 or 6 on a Lucid machine?  
> 
> Preferably so the FF 5 or 6 is also updated from the approved PPA, too.  This could act as a transition to when 3.6 becomes unsupported in a few months, and also would allow the user profile and data to be copied over to the new Ubuntu supported FF when this happens.
> 
> Also, then, how to uninstall this FF 5 or 6 when the Ubuntu version becomes "Standard"?
> 
> Maybe this Q needs to be a Sticky all by itself?


Currently, you cannot install side-by-side using a ppa for Firefox 5, 6 or 7, but you can with the nightly using mozilla-daily ppa. You can also download from Mozilla and install it manually. However this method doesn't provide updates. See http://www.webgapps.org/tutorials/fi...other-versions for instructions on how to use these methods.

If you just want to test newer Firefox versions without affecting your default installation and profile, try my FoxTester extension.

Nevertheless, what I would recommend is to backup your profile, install Firefox 5 through the _firefox-stable_ ppa and test if you experience any issues. If it works without problems, keep it. If not, disable the ppa and reinstall Firefox. You only need to restore the profile backup if you experience any problems after downgrading.

Firefox 5 is a lot faster than 3.6 and I don't see any reason why you shouldn't benefit form it right now, unless something doesn't work as expected. See the first post for add-on problems and solutions.

If you decide to use a ppa, when Firefox 3.6 reaches end-of-life and the developers update Lucid repositories with the latest version, all you need is to disable the ppa. Don't need to reinstall firefox if you choose the stable ppa.

----------


## BobJam

> If you want to dump your Cache regularly, it's easier to use a shell script and add a button to your desktop or panel.
> 
> This is what I use:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> #!/bin/bash
> 
> ...


Is this any different than "Tools>Clear Recent History . . . " and then checking "Cache"?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Is this any different than "Tools>Clear Recent History . . . " and then checking "Cache"?


Just more convenient, since you can put a launcher in the desktop or panel. However, it deletes the cache of all FF profiles under the same user.

----------


## weirdwisdom

> Yes, that is the gist of it. Thank you. I originally posted on the Absolute Beginners thread and was referred to this one.


Could you please send me a link to your reply on the original thread. Since it is rather old, I am afraid I've had trouble finding it.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Could you please send me a link to your reply on the original thread. Since it is rather old, I am afraid I've had trouble finding it.


http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1785973

If you visit your user profile, there is a statistics feature that shows all your messages.

----------


## emarkay

Wait, maybe not!  There is no decision on the EOL FF3.6 as of now!

https://wiki.mozilla.org/WeeklyUpdat..._4.0.2C_5.0.29

Long Live Firefox 3.6! 
Don't let it die a premature death!

----------


## ubudog

> wait, maybe not!  There is no decision on the eol ff3.6 as of now!
> 
> https://wiki.mozilla.org/weeklyupdat..._4.0.2c_5.0.29
> 
> long live firefox 3.6! 
> Don't let it die a premature death!


+1

----------


## lovinglinux

> +1


-1  :Smile:

----------


## ubudog

> -1


Yeah, I guess you're right.   :Smile: 

I do support Mozilla's new development plan, however it's kind of sad to see 3.6 go away so fast...  :Capital Razz:

----------


## lovinglinux

> Yeah, I guess you're right.  
> 
> I do support Mozilla's new development plan, however it's kind of sad to see 3.6 go away so fast...


Version 3.6 was an excellent version and very fast for it's time. However, it is very slow now compared to 4, 5 and 6. I am not a "performance freak", but when I am developing my add-ons the difference is astonishing. I had to implement a different code for 3.6 on one of my add-ons, otherwise it wouldn't run what I wanted the way I wanted.

----------


## emarkay

> Version 3.6 was an excellent version and very fast for it's time. However, it is very slow now compared to 4, 5 and 6. I am not a "performance freak", but when I am developing my add-ons the difference is astonishing.


Strange, when I was beta-testing 4.0, I noticed no speed improvement - but then again I already block scripts, Flash, unneeded images and clear cache et al at every close.

IMHO on this topic, yes, a Model T wouldn't be very practical, but you can install seat belts in a 1957 Chevy and drive it happily today; just never got the "improvement for the sake of saying it's improved" everywhere thing...

----------


## Aitashan

is there any way to get Firefox nightly on Ubuntu 11.04 i.e Firefox 8.0a1

----------


## chrisccoulson

> is there any way to get Firefox nightly on Ubuntu 11.04 i.e Firefox 8.0a1


Yes.



```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox-trunk
```

----------


## Aitashan

Firefox browsing experience not the way it should be i am getting a download speed of 15kb/s on 1mbps broadband connection is it me or is someone else also having slow browsing just cant get it is it a configuration issue or Firefox i really need help :Confused:

----------


## lovinglinux

> Firefox browsing experience not the way it should be i am getting a download speed of 15kb/s on 1mbps broadband connection is it me or is someone else also having slow browsing just cant get it is it a configuration issue or Firefox i really need help


The slow download speed could be due to the server. Visit speedtest.net and check if the download speed is in accordance with your broadband plan. Report back with the results.

----------


## Aitashan

here is my result

----------


## lovinglinux

> here is my result


In the speedtest settings, change the measurement to kilobytes and you will get the maximum speed that you should see in the browser download, which will be 125 KB/sec.

Anyway, your download speed is fine. The problem is probably on the download server.

Test the Ubuntu download and report if you get 125 KB/sec or something close to that.

----------


## 3602

Here's the thing.

Adding the Firefox Stable Channel Packages PPA _breaks Software Center, Update Manager AND Synaptic_.
Only by modifying Sources.list and excluding the Firefox PPA can the above programs run correctly. Otherwise, they either get "stuck" or would simply quit instantly after opening.

Causes?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Here's the thing.
> 
> Adding the Firefox Stable Channel Packages PPA _breaks Software Center, Update Manager AND Synaptic_.
> Only by modifying Sources.list and excluding the Firefox PPA can the above programs run correctly. Otherwise, they either get "stuck" or would simply quit instantly after opening.
> 
> Causes?


I guess could be a problem with the add-ppa-repository script. Have you tried to add the ppa manually? Open software sources, then add:



```
http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu natty main
```

BTW, why are you adding the stable ppa on Natty? You can get the latest Firefox by simply updating your packages.

----------


## 3602

Oh, uh, OK. Wouldn't need to add it then.
I don't think there's a problem with the script. I added the Thunderbird Channel using the apt-add function and all is well.

----------


## Aitashan

> In the speedtest settings, change the measurement to kilobytes and you will get the maximum speed that you should see in the browser download, which will be 125 KB/sec.
> 
> Anyway, your download speed is fine. The problem is probably on the download server.
> 
> Test the Ubuntu download and report if you get 125 KB/sec or something close to that.


what do you mean by download server sometimes i get a speed of 120kb/s but usually it's not more than 15kb/s and one thing more i tried updating Firefox to build 8.0a1 but had no luck so any help would be appreciated

i recently switched from windows 7 and there i was experiencing the speed of 80 to 90kb/s that was bearable but 15kb/s is unbearable

----------


## lovinglinux

> what do you mean by download server sometimes i get a speed of 120kb/s but usually it's not more than 15kb/s and one thing more i tried updating Firefox to build 8.0a1 but had no luck so any help would be appreciated
> 
> i recently switched from windows 7 and there i was experiencing the speed of 80 to 90kb/s that was bearable but 15kb/s is unbearable


What I mean is that the download speed doesn't depend only on your bandwidth, but also on the bandwidth of the site you are downloading from. Some are simply too busy to deliver a good download speed, others reduce your download speed on purpose. For instance, YouTube have download caps. Have you tried the Ubuntu ISO download to see if you get a good speed? They have fast download servers, so if you still get 15 Kb/s then you indeed have a problem.

Also, try DownThemAll extension. It gets better speeds than Firefox built-in download manager.

----------


## Aitashan

i was getting a speed of 120kb/s on Ubuntu ISO download thank u for your replies but i wanted to know if Firefox nightly could be installed and how

----------


## mikodo

> Oh, uh, OK. Wouldn't need to add it then.
> I don't think there's a problem with the script. I added the Thunderbird Channel using the apt-add function and all is well.


Go Habs!

 :Very Happy:

----------


## lovinglinux

> i was getting a speed of 120kb/s on Ubuntu ISO download thank u for your replies but i wanted to know if Firefox nightly could be installed and how


Probably won't make a difference. But if you want version 8 from nightly, use mozilla-daily ppa.



```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install firefox-trunk
```

It will install Firefox 8 side-by-side with your current installation and will clone your user profile. However, it will also upgrade your default Firefox version and Thunderbird.

----------


## whatthefunk

Is anybody else getting a massive amount of hangs lately?  Firefox has always had some issues with this, but lately, it happens.  It will usually freeze up everything and Ill have to close it down.  It takes a couple minutes to shut down and I get a Non-Responsive Program message and have to kill it.  Once it closes, the computer is a peace again.  Ive let it run out sometimes and after 10 minutes of processor melting thinking, it will usually tell me that there is a non-responsive script.  Any fix for this?  Its making me think about switching browsers....

----------


## lovinglinux

> Is anybody else getting a massive amount of hangs lately?  Firefox has always had some issues with this, but lately, it happens.  It will usually freeze up everything and Ill have to close it down.  It takes a couple minutes to shut down and I get a Non-Responsive Program message and have to kill it.  Once it closes, the computer is a peace again.  Ive let it run out sometimes and after 10 minutes of processor melting thinking, it will usually tell me that there is a non-responsive script.  Any fix for this?  Its making me think about switching browsers....


No. Works fine as usual here.

Have you tried to start Firefox in safe mode to see if it is an add-on causing the problem?



```
firefox -safe-mode
```

Have you optimized your databases recently?

Have you tried to disable "Block reported attack sites" and "Block reported web forgeries" in the preferences?

Does it happen on any web site or with particular ones or specific content like Flash?

Do you use Adblock Plus, NoScript, Request Policy or Flashblock extensions?

Do you have the latest driver for your video card installed?

----------


## whatthefunk

> No. Works fine as usual here.
> 
> Have you tried to start Firefox in safe mode to see if it is an add-on causing the problem?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> firefox -safe-mode
> ```
> ...


I havent used safemode yet, but Ill give it a try next time I load up.

I have disabled Block Reported attack sites and this seems to make it a little better, but not significantly so.

It seems to happen all over the web, but Yahoo mail freezes most often I think.

I use AdBlock and NoScript.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I havent used safemode yet, but Ill give it a try next time I load up.
> 
> I have disabled Block Reported attack sites and this seems to make it a little better, but not significantly so.
> 
> It seems to happen all over the web, but Yahoo mail freezes most often I think.
> 
> I use AdBlock and NoScript.


Try to allow Yahoo Mail in AdBlock Plus and NoScript. Also, do you use firewall? Try Yahoo Mail with the firewall disabled and check if there is any difference.

----------


## oldsoundguy

A while back I reported that I was having an issue with the hyper links not launching in Thunderbird and opening up Firefox or adding a tab. 
FOUND THE SOLUTION .. had to un-install both Firefox and Thunderbird and then re-install.  (of course, saved my bookmarks (in x marks) and my address book). 
This time, when I set them both as defaults AGAIN .. it fixed the issue.
Now, why is beyond me .. could be that there was something amiss when I installed the newer versions over older versions.  None the less, now everything works and I really like FF5.

----------


## lovinglinux

> A while back I reported that I was having an issue with the hyper links not launching in Thunderbird and opening up Firefox or adding a tab. 
> FOUND THE SOLUTION .. had to un-install both Firefox and Thunderbird and then re-install.  (of course, saved my bookmarks (in x marks) and my address book). 
> This time, when I set them both as defaults AGAIN .. it fixed the issue.
> Now, why is beyond me .. could be that there was something amiss when I installed the newer versions over older versions.  None the less, now everything works and I really like FF5.


Thanks for sharing the solution.

----------


## lovinglinux

Add-ons compatibility have been automatically bumped today, to allow installation on Firefox 7.

----------


## mikodo

Hi lovinglinux,

A couple of questions for you.

Q1. 
I have been using the add-on http-everywhere  https://www.eff.org/https-everywhere  for sometime, and I have noticed lately, that when I do a search in cruncbang ubuntu-search engine   http://crunchbang.org/ubuntu-search-engine/ or a search in the google/arch-search-engine  http://www.go2linux.org/arch-google/...ch-engine.html  that I can be directed to their first page, but if at the bottom, I try to go to subsequent pages, I am re directed to  https://encrypted.google.com/  when I hit next. If I disable https-everywhere, then I can be directed to subsequent pages in those search engines, as before. 

Q2.
I have noticed the same behavior as mentioned in this thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...3#post11106823  When I try to go to google.com/linux search engine, I am redirected to http://www.google.com/webhp

Can you shed any light on these questions?

As always, thank you very much.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hi lovinglinux,
> 
> A couple of questions for you.
> 
> Q1. 
> 
> I have been using the add-on http-everywhere  https://www.eff.org/https-everywhere  for sometime, and I have noticed lately that when I do a seach in cruncbang ubuntu-search engine   http://crunchbang.org/ubuntu-search-engine/ or to the arch-search-engine  http://www.go2linux.org/arch-google/...ch-engine.html  that I can be directed to their first page, but if at the bottom, I try to go to subsequent pages, I am re direcected to  https://encrypted.google.com/  when I hit next. If I disable http-everywhere, then I can be directed to subsequent pages in those search engines, as before. 
> 
> Q2.
> ...


I have no idea about the first one, but the second is because Google pulled the plug on Linux, Mac and other specialized search portals.

----------


## mikodo

> I have no idea about the first one, but the second is because Google pulled the plug on Linux, Mac and other specialized search portals.


Thanks for the response. I am saddened at Google's actions, that google/linux search portal was helpful.    

I wonder if the Google/Arch and Google/Crunchbang/Ubuntu ones, will be eliminated also?

Thanks.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Thanks for the response. I am saddened at Google's actions, that google/linux search portal was helpful.    
> 
> I wonder if the Google/Arch and Google/Crunchbang/Ubuntu ones, will be eliminated also?
> 
> Thanks.


I don't think so. Those services use Google custom search, which I think is a different kind of service provided by Google, which probably gets lots of users.

----------


## mikodo

> I don't think so. Those services use Google custom search, which I think is a different kind of service provided by Google, which probably gets lots of users.


That's heartening.

----------


## androiddurga

I am facing problem while installing android on ubuntu 10.4
ie  Could not open: /home/duproot/.android/avd/sri_avd.ini

little bit urgent plz tel me solution i want to run android apps :Confused:

----------


## lovinglinux

> I am facing problem while installing android on ubuntu 10.4
> ie  Could not open: /home/duproot/.android/avd/sri_avd.ini
> 
> little bit urgent plz tel me solution i want to run android apps


This is a Firefox support thread. I would advice to create a new thread for Android installation. However, take a look at http://crashcourse.ca/content/androi...004-60-seconds

----------


## lovinglinux

I have already posted this on the Firefox optimization thread, but I thought would be interesting to share here also.

I recently installed the new Preferences Cleaner extension, to clean up old extensions preferences and my Firefox 6 is not considerably faster in regard to page loading. I don't know for sure if the _prefs.js_ file was overloaded with left overs or if there was some rogue pref interfering with my network, but it definitely brought Firefox speed back to a clean profile state.




> *Preferences Cleanup*
> 
> When you remove Firefox extensions, they leave behind some preferences in the _prefs.js_ file. For some time I thought this wouldn't affect Firefox performance, but actually I believe they do. After removing old extensions preferences , I was able to see a significant reduction in page loading time.
> 
> To clean up your Firefox preferences, you can use the Preferences Cleaner extension. After you install the extension, you can launch it through the Add-on Manager (about**:addons) or by dragging the extension launcher to a toolbar. To do that, right-click on a toolbar and select _Customize_.
> 
> Be careful to not delete preferences that are not related to extensions or from extensions that are actually in use. To find preferences from extensions that have been removed, click the _Loose Preferences_ button then the extensions folder (branch). Some extensions save data outside the extensions branch, so you might need to look in the root folder too.
> 
> If you experience any problems after deleting some preferences, you can restore a backup, which is created automatically whenever you use the extension. It doesn't seem to offer a restore feature, but you can simply open the backup folder, copy the backup and replace the _prefs.js_ file in your profile.

----------


## lovinglinux

Looks like we might see additional radical UI changes in future versions of Firefox.

*Article:* 

http://www.extremetech.com/computing...x-9-and-beyond

*Mockup:*



It seems a new Home Tab is also on the works:

*Articles:* 

http://blog.mozilla.com/faaborg/2011...efox-home-tab/

http://www.neowin.net/news/firefox-4...nner-announced

*Video:* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plNNQJ6pm70
*
Mockup:*

----------


## ubudog

Nice!

----------


## lovinglinux

Firefox 6 Beta 4 is out! Installing right now from firefox-next ppa.  :Smile:

----------


## sammiev

> Firefox 6 Beta 4 is out! Installing right now from firefox-next ppa.


TY and have been using it for a while now.  :Smile:

----------


## lovinglinux

> TY and have been using it for a while now.


Yep, it was uploaded 7 hours ago.

----------


## Frogs Hair

Hello lovinglinux ,

See the link and let me know if you have any idea what may be happening.

Thank You ! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1814937

----------


## beew

Hi,

This may be a rather dumb question. I install FF from the Mozilla stable ppa. The version , according to the ppa's site, is "5.0+build1". I also checked  "About Firefox" on my browser, my version is "FireFox 5.0 ... Canonical -1.0"

So am I running FireFox 5.0 or 5.01?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hello lovinglinux ,
> 
> See the link and let me know if you have any idea what may be happening.
> 
> Thank You ! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1814937


Do you still need help or it is solved?




> Hi,
> 
> This may be a rather dumb question. I install FF from the Mozilla stable ppa. The version , according to the ppa's site, is "5.0+build1". I also checked  "About Firefox" on my browser, my version is "FireFox 5.0 ... Canonical -1.0"
> 
> So am I running FireFox 5.0 or 5.01?


Good question. I am not sure, but I think it is 5.0.

Type _about:support_ in the address bar and look the User agent string. It will show the following if you have 5.0.1:



```
Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux i686; rv:5.0.1) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/5.0.1
```

----------


## beew

It is 5.0. I thought the Mozilla stable ppa is supposed to have 5.0.1. Are they just releasing FF x.0? (I don't remember for sure but I seemed to be able to get 4.01 from this ppa)

----------


## lovinglinux

> It is 5.0. I thought the Mozilla stable ppa is supposed to have 5.0.1. Are they just releasing FF x.0? (I don't remember for sure but I seemed to be able to get 4.01 from this ppa)


It was supposed to provide 5.0.1. However, Natty repo is also providing 5.0. I guess it is because 5.0.1 only carries changes for Mac. I suppose Mozilla released it for Linux and Windows too keep the same version number, but they don't have any changes.

----------


## beew

Thanks for the explanation, that makes sense. I was asking because the other day at work when I started Fifefox 5.0 there was a popup saying that my version of Firefox was out of date and suggested that I upgrade to 5.0.1. We use Windows at work and I am curious why I don't get an update on my own machines.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Thanks for the explanation, that makes sense. I was asking because the other day at work when I started Fifefox 5.0 there was a popup saying that my version of Firefox was out of date and suggested that I upgrade to 5.0.1. We use Windows at work and I am curious why I don't get an update on my own machines.


Yep, I think the Ubuntu MozillaTeam just ignored that version.

----------


## lovinglinux

More proposed changes in Firefox 9.

Mozilla is discussing the possibility of making add-ons compatible by default and disabling those that are incompatible.

https://wiki.mozilla.org/Features/Ad..._to_Compatible




> Stage 1: Definition
> 1. Feature overview
> 
> Firefox's switch to rapid releases has been stressful for add-on developers. Add-ons not hosted on AMO are especially pained, as they must update compatibility every 6 weeks without the benefit of automatic compatibility bumping.
> 
> Since the release of Firefox 4 and 5, we've learned that there are many more non-hosted add-ons than we previously thought, mostly those installed by other software. Whether users make use of these add-ons or not, seeing an incompatible add-on prevents many users from upgrading to new versions of Firefox.
> 
> More than 90% of add-ons are compatible from one version of Firefox to the next, and the ones that aren't usually have binary components that will need to be recompiled every release. If we change the default compatibility assumption, we can reduce the action needed to only the very small number of add-ons broken by the new release, rather than 100% of add-on developers.
> 
> ...





> Stage 2: Design
> 5. Functional specification
> 
> When Firefox needs to determine an add-on's compatibility, it should do the following:
> 
> 1. If the add-on is marked as compatible with the version, nothing needs to be done. The add-on remains enabled.
> 
> 2. If the add-on is not marked as compatible, Firefox will look at its install.rdf to see if the author has requested strict compatibility qualification. If they have, the add-on is incompatible and disabled.
> 
> ...

----------


## chrisccoulson

Yep, there were 2 commits between 5.0 and 5.0.1 to fix 2 issues for Mac users only, so we didn't bother upgrading to 5.0.1. I'm surprised you got an update to 5.0.1 on Windows though, as it was only pushed out as an update for Mac users, unless that changed recently (the Windows build was created as a side effect of the build mechanics but was never offered as an update, although new installs would get 5.0.1)

----------


## lovinglinux

> Yep, there were 2 commits between 5.0 and 5.0.1 to fix 2 issues for Mac users only, so we didn't bother upgrading to 5.0.1. I'm surprised you got an update to 5.0.1 on Windows though, as it was only pushed out as an update for Mac users, unless that changed recently (the Windows build was created as a side effect of the build mechanics but was never offered as an update, although new installs would get 5.0.1)


Thanks for the heads up.

----------


## Frogs Hair

Do you still need help or it is solved? , Yes I marked as solved because it was not forum related . As you saw on the thread this was affecting a FF5 user also . I am using 8 alpha .

----------


## lovinglinux

> Do you still need help or it is solved? , Yes I marked as solved because it was not forum related . As you saw on the thread this was affecting a FF5 user also . I am using 8 alpha .


Replying there...

----------


## Syndacate

:-\

Call a spade a spade.  You can say they're "changing to a new development model, like google chrome" - or you can call it what it really is:  "artificially inflating the version number so stupid end users see a number on par with Opera 11, and Chrome 10 or whatever they're up to, and IE9, etc."

The hell is going to happen in 3 years?  12 weeks - worst case claim, 52 / 12 = 4.33 majors every year, that means it'll be Firefox 18 in 3 years, worst case scenario - wtf?  Though I suppose worst case is actually the minimum time between majors, which would make it Firefox version 30...

End users are stupid, developers have to sink to their level :-\.

----------


## lovinglinux

> :-\
> 
> Call a spade a spade.  You can say they're "changing to a new development model, like google chrome" - or you can call it what it really is:  "artificially inflating the version number so stupid end users see a number on par with Opera 11, and Chrome 10 or whatever they're up to, and IE9, etc."
> 
> The hell is going to happen in 3 years?  12 weeks - worst case claim, 52 / 12 = 4.33 majors every year, that means it'll be Firefox 18 in 3 years, worst case scenario - wtf?  Though I suppose worst case is actually the minimum time between majors, which would make it Firefox version 30...
> 
> End users are stupid, developers have to sink to their level :-\.


There is a thread for complaining about the version number issue and the rapid release model: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1788496

----------


## lovinglinux

*Firefox 8:* Mozilla Cracking Down On Firefox Crapware Add-Ons

*Poll:* Do you like Firefox rapid release model?

----------


## Dngrsone

Here's a question; if anyone can answer, it would be you, lovinglinux--

Since Firefox no longer supports SET WM_CLASS, is there a way of differentiating Firefox windows so that, say Docky will associate different windows with different icons?

My gripe is this:  I have three different FF profiles, for three different tasks.  Each profile has a separate launcher in Docky, but they all get clumped into the Firefox icon when I have more than one open.  What I would like to do is click on the launcher icon and go straight to that window, instead of getting a "firefox is already launched" error.

----------


## mikodo

> I don't think so. Those services use Google custom search, which I think is a different kind of service provided by Google, which probably gets lots of users.


Well, now I get an error that the arch search-engine page in not found.

http://www.go2linux.org/arch-google/...ch-engine.html

One by one, for different reasons, as you explained lovinglinux, I seem to be loosing the Linux search based engines!   :Sad:

----------


## lovinglinux

> Here's a question; if anyone can answer, it would be you, lovinglinux--
> 
> Since Firefox no longer supports SET WM_CLASS, is there a way of differentiating Firefox windows so that, say Docky will associate different windows with different icons?
> 
> My gripe is this:  I have three different FF profiles, for three different tasks.  Each profile has a separate launcher in Docky, but they all get clumped into the Firefox icon when I have more than one open.  What I would like to do is click on the launcher icon and go straight to that window, instead of getting a "firefox is already launched" error.


I don't have a solution for the WM_CLASS issue, but you point the mouse over the icon and scroll instead of clicking, it will bring each Firefox profile window into focus.




> Well, now I get an error that the arch search-engine page in not found.
> 
> http://www.go2linux.org/arch-google/...ch-engine.html
> 
> One by one, for different reasons, as you explained lovinglinux, I seem to be loosing the Linux search based engines!


Looks like the owner is moving the site...

http://garron.me/linux/moving-go2linux.html




> I've not completely decided this, but I'm seriously thinking about moving Go2linux blog to Garron.me I'm not going to remove Go2Linux nor move all posts to a new location, I will just stop posting there and continue to post in the new site. The main reason is, that I want to post about not only Linux but about other topics and that is not possible under go2linux domain, at least it does not make sense to me, also I do not want to be keeping two sites as that consumes time, and I prefer to use that time in writing...

----------


## mikodo

> http://garron.me/linux/moving-go2linux.html[/URL]


I hope the arch-google/ search-engine is brought back with his new site and not just his blogging.

Thanks.

----------


## Luke M

Is there any way to customize firefox's scrolling? The scrolling increment is not large enough. A single up/down press barely moves the page. Of course page up/down works fine but I prefer smaller jumps. Need something in between the two extremes.

----------


## william.smith3

check your mouse settings for Global scrolling settings, which should affect FF.

----------


## t.h.w.

Ok, looking for a new-tab-button:

In 3.what-ever I had AND a new-tab-button on the Navigation-toolbar, AND a new-tab-button on the Tab-bar (Yes, in total TWO new-tab-buttons). After upgrading: GONE! And in the 'customize'-menu, you can only add an item once (!) Why?!? You have a limited stock of separators (why limited?) but just one button of each feature... 

Found a solution for this:

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...oolbar-button/


Next: I want the History button back on my Back/Forward-buttons. I don't care that the history appears if I hold it (I don't want to have to 'hold' anything, I just want it instantly. I also don't want it appearing whn I  left-click, I want the old-style 3.x implied-history-button back...

Anyone a suggestion?

----------


## el_koraco

Hey, lovinglinux, Firefox guru and deity  :Very Happy: 
Would ya mind telling me which about**:config flags you change in order to do the "override GPU validation" tweak in Flash Aid?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hey, lovinglinux, Firefox guru and deity 
> Would ya mind telling me which about**:config flags you change in order to do the "override GPU validation" tweak in Flash Aid?


Is not an _about:config_ preference. It is a line added to /etc/adobe/mms.cfg.



```
OverrideGPUValidation=true
```

----------


## lovinglinux

> Ok, looking for a new-tab-button:
> 
> In 3.what-ever I had AND a new-tab-button on the Navigation-toolbar, AND a new-tab-button on the Tab-bar (Yes, in total TWO new-tab-buttons). After upgrading: GONE! And in the 'customize'-menu, you can only add an item once (!) Why?!? You have a limited stock of separators (why limited?) but just one button of each feature... 
> 
> Found a solution for this:
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...oolbar-button/
> 
> 
> ...


https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...istory&cat=all

----------


## lovinglinux

Upcoming changes in Firefox Aurora:

Add-ons installed by third-party will be opt-in.




> If Firefox starts and finds that another program has installed an add-on, Firefox will disable the add-on until the user has explicitly opted in to the addition. Users that want the functionality provided by a third-party-installed add-on can easily allow the installation, while users who dont can cancel or ignore the prompt.

----------


## ubudog

Wow, that's pretty.   :Smile:

----------


## el_koraco

> Is not an _about:config_ preference. It is a line added to /etc/adobe/mms.cfg.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> OverrideGPUValidation=true
> ```


Thank you!

----------


## lovinglinux

Firefox 6 is out!

----------


## dniMretsaM

> Firefox 6 is out!


When should we expect it to be in the repos? By tomorrow at least?

----------


## ubudog

> When should we expect it to be in the repos? By tomorrow at least?


I just upgraded to it this morning, it appears to be there.   :Smile:

----------


## SoFl W

I looked this morning in update manager and at getfirefox.com and it wasn't there, but FF6 seems to be in both places now.

Along with Thunderbird 6.

Still hate the rapid release, I always like to give it a month before upgrade in case of problems.

----------


## dniMretsaM

> I just upgraded to it this morning, it appears to be there.


Not for me (see attached screen shot). This is just after checking for updates.




> Along with Thunderbird 6.


I still have Thunderbird 3.whatever.  :Sad:

----------


## SoFl W

CRAP.

"Broken" update

----------


## dniMretsaM

I added the Thunderbird stable PPA and it's updating now. Still no FF6 though.

----------


## el_koraco

Aurora from Mozilla is still holding at 7.

----------


## SoFl W

Not sure, but I think the broken update fixed itself.

Some Thunderbird addons don't work with TB6, and I can't access the addon menu now.

----------


## sikander3786

> CRAP.
> 
> "Broken" update


Seems like you are trying to update to Firefox 5 through the firefox-stable PPA. If yes, you might need to remove the 'xul-ext-ubufox' package.

http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/06/fir...-official.html

Just noticed:




> Not sure, but I think the broken update fixed itself.


Possibly because you ended up upgrading to Firefox 6 and it somehow resolved the issue?

----------


## SoFl W

> Seems like you are trying to update to Firefox 5 through the firefox-stable PPA. If yes, you might need to remove the 'xul-ext-ubufox' package.
> 
> http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/06/fir...-official.html


Thank you,  I had a suspicion that was the problem, didn't know about removing i.  I have the "Ubuntu Firefox Modifications" Add-on disabled.
EDIT:  I followed that link, and that removed that addon I had disabled.  I am sure that was the cause of the problem.





> Possibly because you ended up upgrading to Firefox 6 and it somehow resolved the issue?


I upgraded to five a while ago, this error happened on the FF six upgrade.

----------


## snakeplizzken

Firefox 6 fails to install on Ubuntu 10.04. Broken package reported related to xul-ext-ubufox.
I have previously upgraded to FF 5 from 3.6.18 via *ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable.*

----------


## Melhisedek

I followed the instructions in the first post but still can't see Firefox 6. I have 5 installed but it doesn't have the "Windows" look (with orange button at the top left) but old (3.x.x) look.
Did I do something wrong or?

p.s. I disabled Unity and have Gnome as default

----------


## lovinglinux

> Not for me (see attached screen shot). This is just after checking for updates.
> 
> I still have Thunderbird 3.whatever.


Firefox 6 final is not in the official Natty repos yet, only in _firefox-stable_ ppa for Maverick and Lucid.




> Aurora from Mozilla is still holding at 7.


It takes some time until Mozilla moves it to Beta channel.




> Not sure, but I think the broken update fixed itself.
> 
> Some Thunderbird addons don't work with TB6, and I can't access the addon menu now.


Start Thunderbird in safe mode and disable them.



```
thunderbird -safe-mode
```

----------


## lovinglinux

> Firefox 6 fails to install on Ubuntu 10.04. Broken package reported related to xul-ext-ubufox.
> I have previously upgraded to FF 5 from 3.6.18 via *ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable.*


The solution to your problem is in the post immediately above yours: remove _xul-ext-ubufox_.




> I followed the instructions in the first post but still can't see Firefox 6. I have 5 installed but it doesn't have the "Windows" look (with orange button at the top left) but old (3.x.x) look.
> Did I do something wrong or?
> 
> p.s. I disabled Unity and have Gnome as default


Please type about**:support in the address bar, then copy and paste the User Agent line. Also, post the contents of the _firefox-report.txt_ file generated in your desktop after running the commands below:



```
echo 'Ubuntu Architecture' > ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
uname -a >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Ubuntu Version' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
cat /etc/lsb-release >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Firefox Packages' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
dpkg --get-selections | grep 'firefox*' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Firefox binaries' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
which firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /usr/bin/firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /usr/local/bin/firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /opt/firefox/firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Firefox divertion' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Sources' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
firefox ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
```

BTW, on Linux the Firefox button is not orange and the general look is different from Windows.

----------


## Melhisedek

User Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux i686; rv:5.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/5.0



```

Ubuntu Architecture

Linux Lazarus 2.6.38-10-generic-pae #46-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 28 16:54:49 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux

Ubuntu Version

DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.04
DISTRIB_CODENAME=natty
DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 11.04"

Firefox Packages

firefox						install
firefox-globalmenu				install
firefox-gnome-support				install
firefox-locale-en				install

Firefox binaries

/usr/bin/firefox
/usr/bin/firefox: symbolic link to `../lib/firefox-5.0/firefox.sh'
/usr/local/bin/firefox: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/local/bin/firefox' (No such file or directory)
/opt/firefox/firefox: ERROR: cannot open `/opt/firefox/firefox' (No such file or directory)

Firefox divertion

/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu' (No such file or directory)

Sources

mozillateam-firefox-stable-natty.list
mozillateam-firefox-stable-natty.list.save
```

I'm impressed as hell by this command, I just entered it in the terminal and voila...

And here is the look:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## lovinglinux

> User Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux i686; rv:5.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/5.0
> 
> ...


You still have Firefox 5 because FF 6 is not available for Natty yet. It should be available soon though.

To see the Firefox menu, right-click on a toolbar and untick the "Menu Bar" option.

----------


## LoganDimond

> The solution to your problem is in the post immediately above yours: remove _xul-ext-ubufox_.
> 
> 
> 
> Please type about**:support in the address bar, then copy and paste the User Agent line. Also, post the contents of the _firefox-report.txt_ file generated in your desktop after running the commands below:



I'm having exactly the same problem.

Here's what I got.

User Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64; rv:5.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/5.0




```
Ubuntu Architecture  Linux Logan 2.6.39-0-generic #5~20110427-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 27 15:27:41 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux  Ubuntu Version  DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.04 DISTRIB_CODENAME=natty DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 11.04"  Firefox Packages  firefox                        install firefox-globalmenu                install firefox-gnome-support                install firefox-locale-en                install  Firefox binaries  /usr/bin/firefox /usr/bin/firefox: symbolic link to `../lib/firefox-5.0/firefox.sh' /usr/local/bin/firefox: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/local/bin/firefox' (No such file or directory) /opt/firefox/firefox: ERROR: cannot open `/opt/firefox/firefox' (No such file or directory)  Firefox divertion  /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu' (No such file or directory)  Sources  google-chrome.list google-chrome.list.save google-talkplugin.list google-talkplugin.list.save kernel-ppa-ppa-natty.list kernel-ppa-ppa-natty.list.save mozillateam-firefox-stable-natty.list mozillateam-firefox-stable-natty.list.save
```

How do you remove _xul-ext-ubufox?_

----------


## lovinglinux

> I'm having exactly the same problem.
> 
> Here's what I got.
> 
> User Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64; rv:5.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/5.0
> 
> How do you remove _xul-ext-ubufox?_


Yes, you have to wait for the package to become available in Natty repository.

To remove _xul-ext-ubufox_ use the command below or remove it through Ubuntu Software Center:



```
sudo apt-get remove xul-ext-ubufox
```

----------


## el_koraco

> It takes some time until Mozilla moves it to Beta channel.


I know, I'm just looking forward to it. Used 8 in Nightly for a while, it's fast as hell.

----------


## dniMretsaM

> Firefox 6 final is not in the official Natty repos yet


Lol I kind of figured that out. Hopefully it will be out soon! I suppose I could DL it from the official site and compile it, but I'm too lazy.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I know, I'm just looking forward to it. Used 8 in Nightly for a while, it's fast as hell.


They have already moved the source code, so I guess you just have to wait for the automated daily builds.




> Lol I kind of figured that out. Hopefully it will be out soon! I suppose I could DL it from the official site and compile it, but I'm too lazy.


Don't need to compile it. Just extract the archive.

32bit: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozi....0/linux-i686/
64bit: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozi.../linux-x86_64/

More info at http://www.webgapps.org/tutorials/fi...other-versions

----------


## lovinglinux

Firefox 6 is available through Natty official repositories!

Just update and upgrade to get it.

----------


## nrundy

I have the Firefox PPA set. It updated today to Firefox 6. Ever since I cannot access my Add-ons. It just says Loading... and never stops.

Anybody know how I can fix this?

----------


## dino99

simply dont use the ppa, then force the previous packages to downgrade (from synaptic menu: select firefox then package force)

----------


## pqwoerituytrueiwoq

there may be a addon conflict


```
firefox -safe-mode
```

try disabling some one at a time till you find the issue
i m not having any issues i got a performance boot it feels like
sadly i found out that ff7 will have much better memory usage now i am already impatient about getting it
 :Popcorn:

----------


## dniMretsaM

Just updated when I got up this morning. Seems to be faster (which is always good). Other than that, the only thing I noticed right away was the difference in the URL.

----------


## leviathan8

Hello, I would like to report an error with the Flash-Aid plugin.
I updated flash using Flash Aid's wizard mode, and then restarted Firefox (version 6). After restarting Firefox, I noticed that my persona is gone. Then I tried re-enabling it, but it didn't work. I then checked if my add-ons were ok, but I noticed that Flash Aid was not compatible. I updated the add-ons, and I have been told to restart Firefox. I did so, and it froze my entire computer. Note that GPU validation was overrided in the preferences of Flash Aid. My video card is a AMD ATi Radeon HD4890 with fglrx enabled; Ubuntu version is 10.04; updated flash version is 11.0.1.98.
Report below.
Has this happened to anyone? 
Have a nice day!

 :KDE Star:

----------


## lovinglinux

> Just updated when I got up this morning. Seems to be faster (which is always good). Other than that, the only thing I noticed right away was the difference in the URL.


There is a very nice improvement in Panorama. When you start Firefox, only the tabs in the current group are loaded immediately. 




> Hello, I would like to report an error with the Flash-Aid plugin.
> I updated flash using Flash Aid's wizard mode, and then restarted Firefox (version 6). After restarting Firefox, I noticed that my persona is gone. Then I tried re-enabling it, but it didn't work. I then checked if my add-ons were ok, but I noticed that Flash Aid was not compatible. I updated the add-ons, and I have been told to restart Firefox. I did so, and it froze my entire computer. Note that GPU validation was overrided in the preferences of Flash Aid. My video card is a AMD ATi Radeon HD4890 with fglrx enabled; Ubuntu version is 10.04; updated flash version is 11.0.1.98.
> Report below.
> Has this happened to anyone? 
> Have a nice day!


Make sure that you have the latest Flash-Aid version, which is already compatible with FF 8. Then start Firefox in safe mode, tick the option to disable all add-ons, then restart Firefox.  Then enable only Flash-Aid and restart again. Let me know if the problem still occurs. If not, enable the add-ons one by one and restart Firefox, until you find which add-on is causing the problem.

To start Firefox in safe mode use:



```
firefox -safe-mode
```

----------


## calande

Moonlight stopped working with the latest Firefox upgrade (version 6).

----------


## snakeplizzken

This was a struggling experience.

I am still not able to upgrade FF 5 to FF6.
Same problem as SoFl W reported about broken package.

I am running Ubuntu 10.04 in VirtualBox so I can easily revert to last good known snapshot, but this is really irritating...

In synaptic I can see that ubufox is installed (prior to this upgrade), but xul-ext-ubufox is not installed.
So I can't remove xul-ext-ubufox if that was I was supposed to do.

Is there another way?

Firefox 6 wont start after the upgrade.

----------


## SoFl W

Snake, 

Did you see this post by sikander3786? I think you need to remove the specialized ubuntu addon.  My FireFox 6 did start without removing it, but I had the ubuntu addon disabled.  See if FF6 starts is safemode.

----------


## snakeplizzken

But that post says nothing about removing any addon.
It just states that you should purge xul-ext-ubufox.
That does not help.

The addon Ubuntu Firefox Modifications 0.9.1 is enabled but disabling it has no influence.
And you can't remove it.

----------


## SoFl W

Following those instructions will remove it.

----------


## snakeplizzken

Did I misinterpret?

First run:
sudo apt-get purge xul-ext-ubufox

->
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Package xul-ext-ubufox is not installed, so not removed
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded.
------------------------------------------------------------------

Ubuntu Firefox Modification 0.9.1 is still installed.

Nothing seems to have happened...

In the post you referred to:
"Seems like you are trying to update to Firefox 5 through the firefox-stable PPA. If yes, you might need to remove the 'xul-ext-ubufox' package."

But the package is not installed.

OK...
Before there FF 6 upgrade there is a ubufox package in synaptic.
It is stated that it can be removed.
Removing it removes the addon Ubuntu Firefox Modifications 0.9.1.
It seems like FF 5 start OK without it.

Upgrading to FF 6 after this step Firefox does not start.
Installing both ubufox and xul-ext-ubufox (which obviuosly comes with FF 6) does not start Firefox either.

----------


## lovinglinux

> This was a struggling experience.
> 
> I am still not able to upgrade FF 5 to FF6.
> Same problem as SoFl W reported about broken package.
> 
> I am running Ubuntu 10.04 in VirtualBox so I can easily revert to last good known snapshot, but this is really irritating...
> 
> In synaptic I can see that ubufox is installed (prior to this upgrade), but xul-ext-ubufox is not installed.
> So I can't remove xul-ext-ubufox if that was I was supposed to do.
> ...





> But that post says nothing about removing any addon.
> It just states that you should purge xul-ext-ubufox.
> That does not help.
> 
> The addon Ubuntu Firefox Modifications 0.9.1 is enabled but disabling it has no influence.
> And you can't remove it.





> Did I misinterpret?
> 
> First run:
> sudo apt-get purge xul-ext-ubufox
> 
> ->
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree       
> Reading state information... Done
> ...


The confusion here is because since Maverick, _ubufox_ is just a dummy package that actually installs _xul-ext-ubufox_. So if you are running anything newer than Lucid, the package to remove is _xul-ext-ubufox_ and not _ubufox_. On the other hand, if you are running Lucid or anything older, the package to remove is _ubufox_.

If you are not experiencing dependency issues, but Firefox doesn't start, then you can just disable the _Ubuntu Firefox Modifications_ add-on, which is the name of the add-on installed by _ubufox_ or _xul-ext-ubufox_. There is no need to remove the packages. On the other hand, if you are experiencing dependency issues when trying to upgrade, then remove _ubufox_ or _xul-ext-ubufox_, according to which Ubuntu version you are using.

If you take one of the steps above and you can upgrade to Firefox 6, but it doesn't start, then the problem is somewhere else, most likely another add-on. I would start by disabling _Global Menu Bar Integration_ add-on.

If Firefox starts in safe mode, then is definitely an add-on causing the problem.





> Moonlight stopped working with the latest Firefox upgrade (version 6).


Which version of Moonlight? Installed from the repos or from the Moonlight project site? Which architecture, 32bit or 64bit?

----------


## snakeplizzken

Global Menu Bar Integration addon? Isn't that for 11.04?
I am using good old Lucid. Don't have it anyway.

I started in safe mode with all addons disabled.
Firefox starts but now the Add-ons Manager freezes...

----------


## lovinglinux

> Global Menu Bar Integration addon? Isn't that for 11.04?
> I am using good old Lucid. Don't have it anyway.


Yes, that add-on is only available on Ubuntu 11.94 or superior. My reply was a generic one, for any user experiencing similar issues. 




> I started in safe mode with all addons disabled. Firefox starts but now the Add-ons Manager freezes...


You definitely have a problem with some add-on.

What I recommend is to start a clean profile. You can create a new profile with:



```
firefox -P
```

If a new profile works, you can copy the most important files from the old profile into the new one. Check this page for more info.

I would recommend installing all extensions from fresh, instead of copying the extensions folder, making sure to restart Firefox after each install, to make sure the extension doesn't cause the problem.

----------


## Kixtosh

Wow! This thread has turned into the proverbial gargantuan behemoth! Lovinglinux is beginning to resemble a character like Aragorn, in the Lord of the Rings, fighting off a thousand foes (well, problems) in battle at once!

This may have been answered before, but is there any word about when a new Firefox release will be included in Lucid Lynx 10.04 LTS through automatic updates? Version 3.6.18 still seems to be the official version.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Wow! This thread has turned into the proverbial gargantuan behemoth! Lovinglinux is beginning to resemble a character like Aragorn, in the Lord of the Rings, fighting off a thousand foes (well, problems) in battle at once!


*lovinglinux thinking about Firefox 9 release:*

My precious... 



 :Smile: 




> This may have been answered before, but is there any word about when a new Firefox release will be included in Lucid Lynx 10.04 LTS through automatic updates? Version 3.6.18 still seems to be the official version.


Nope. Only when Firefox 3.6.x is no longer supported by Mozilla.

----------


## sammiev

Lmao!!!

----------


## euphgeek

I just got the upgrade to Firefox 6 today and it is pretty much unusable except in safe mode.  It looks like it's not rendering correctly.  Parts of the application move around, it looks like my menus are at the bottom, and when I want to click on something, I have to click just below it unless it moves to a different part of the screen.

I tried disabling all add-ons, but it still does it.  The only time it doesn't is when I start in safe mode and the theme is disabled.  I'm using the default 6.0 theme but I've tried others, too.  No matter what I use, it does this.

Has anyone noticed this happening to them?  I didn't have this problem in Firefox 5.0.1, which is what I was using before I upgraded.  Is the default 6.0 theme incompatible with Firefox 6.0?  I'm on Ubuntu 11.04.

----------


## Kixtosh

> *...* Nope. Only when Firefox 3.6.x is no longer supported by Mozilla.


Isn't that, like, next week or something?!

----------


## SoFl W

> I started in safe mode with all addons disabled.
> Firefox starts but now the Add-ons Manager freezes...


I thought it was freezing also, but the default for addons is "get new addons", not current installed addons, so it goes out and looks for new addon suggestions.  Depending on the connection this takes a while and might look like a freeze.  Click on another item in the left hand column and it should work.

Don't worry, FireFox 25² will be released soon!

----------


## lovinglinux

> Isn't that, like, next week or something?!


From: https://wiki.mozilla.org/WeeklyUpdat..._4.0.2C_5.0.29




> We've seen some questions about 3.6 EOL. Short answer: still thinking/discussing, canceled a previously scheduled meetingWe have committed to releasing Firefox 3.6.20 (previously it was 3.6.19, but the update above took that version number), shipping at the same time as Firefox 6More 3.6 details/planning later in August

----------


## lovinglinux

> I thought it was freezing also, but the default for addons is "get new addons", not current installed addons, so it goes out and looks for new addon suggestions.  Depending on the connection this takes a while and might look like a freeze.  Click on another item in the left hand column and it should work.
> 
> Don't worry, FireFox 25² will be released soon!


Nice observation. However, I have also experienced add-on manager freeze in the past, due to incompatible add-ons.

----------


## lovinglinux

If you experience the _"... does not match the add-on Firefox expected"_ error when trying to install an add-on on Firefox 6, then download the add-on and drag the xpi file to a Firefox window. Instead of clicking the _Install_ button on AMO site, right-click and select "_Save link as_". This will save the xpi file instead of trying to install it.

----------


## euphgeek

Here's an example of what Firefox looks like with the default 6.0 theme.  Notice that the menu items are at the bottom and upside down but also up at the top.  This is the best it looks before you start scrolling, hovering over buttons and doing other things you should be able to do in a normal browser.

----------


## HRJet

I didn't see the problem reported by OP, but I have a different problem with FF6. Sometimes quite suddenly while closing a tab or opening a new tab, it starts allocating huge amount of memory.

This thrashes my system and makes it unusable. I had to reboot the laptop twice yesterday. I even tried FF7 aurora release and it showed the same problem.

I downgraded back to FF4. Why isn't FF5 available for downgrade?

----------


## Saartje

I am not sure if I am in the right place, but I have a firefox problem, and I am not sure if it has to do anything with Ubuntu or not.

Before, when I rightclicked on an image, a menu with copy/save image urls etc used to pop up. Now, for the past few days/weeks, suddenly all the pops up is the normal menu that opens when you click anywhere on the page, with Bookmark this page etc. 

I really want the copy/save image url- option back  :Sad:  does anyone know what I should do?

Thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## CaptainMark

how did you install it? i have the firefox-stable ppa setup but i havent got firefox 6 yet so that persumably means they have not yet modified it for ubuntu yet i guess

----------


## garvinrick4

Go to this site: choose which you want in mozilla. next page copy and paste the items and done.
6.0 looks beautiful with 11.04: They have come a long way in a short time. 6 is beta and 5 is stable.
http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas

----------


## t.h.w.

> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...istory&cat=all


@LovingLinux: Thanks! I've added your FlashAid & FlashVideoReplacer as well  :Smile:

----------


## leviathan8

> Make sure that you have the latest Flash-Aid version, which is already compatible with FF 8. Then start Firefox in safe mode, tick the option to disable all add-ons, then restart Firefox.  Then enable only Flash-Aid and restart again. Let me know if the problem still occurs. If not, enable the add-ons one by one and restart Firefox, until you find which add-on is causing the problem.
> 
> To start Firefox in safe mode use:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> firefox -safe-mode
> ```


Hello again. Firefox 6 seems to be very unstable on my desktop computer.
Any time I put my persona on, and restart firefox to see if changes were made, it freezes entirely  my computer. So I decided to disable all add-ons in safe mode, and re-enable one by one. So far so good, but as soon as I start firefox in normal mode, anytime I make changes to the add-ons, it drops me to GDM. Now I have removed the Personas add-on, removed my themes and everything, only kept AdBlock, NoScript and FireBug, and it crashed again when I closed Firefox and opened again...

----------


## Karlchen

Hello, euphgeek.

Maybe you have to check whether the Firefox theme that you are using is still compatible with Firefox v6.
When upgrading from Firefox v5 to v6 I had to upgrade my Firefox theme named Red Cats from v5.5.0 to v5.5.1.
Firefox would not complain about Red Cats v5.5.0, but a lot of icons were not displayed correctly. They looked garbled. After upgrading Red Cats to v5.5.1 the problem was gone.

Maybe you are experiencing the same problem even though you are using a different theme.

Kind regards,
Karl
--
Firefox v6 (Mozilla Build)
Lucid Lynx 10.04.3 (Gnome desktop)

----------


## mintpenguin20

I would just wait until it is officially released from ubuntu using update manager . It is not nothing special firefox 6 is basically five with very little change .

----------


## lovinglinux

> I am not sure if I am in the right place, but I have a firefox problem, and I am not sure if it has to do anything with Ubuntu or not.
> 
> Before, when I rightclicked on an image, a menu with copy/save image urls etc used to pop up. Now, for the past few days/weeks, suddenly all the pops up is the normal menu that opens when you click anywhere on the page, with Bookmark this page etc. 
> 
> I really want the copy/save image url- option back  does anyone know what I should do?
> 
> Thanks in advance


The menu that pops up is the same, wherever you click. What changes is the list of options. So, essentially, the image options are not showing up. I am not sure why this is happening, but it could be a script on the page to prevent the user from downloading the images. Have you tried a different web site like this one?

It also could be an extension messing with the menu options. Start Firefox in safe mode to see if the problem persists;



```
firefox -safe-mode
```





> @LovingLinux: Thanks! I've added your FlashAid & FlashVideoReplacer as well


You are welcome.




> Hello again. Firefox 6 seems to be very unstable on my desktop computer.
> Any time I put my persona on, and restart firefox to see if changes were made, it freezes entirely  my computer. So I decided to disable all add-ons in safe mode, and re-enable one by one. So far so good, but as soon as I start firefox in normal mode, anytime I make changes to the add-ons, it drops me to GDM. Now I have removed the Personas add-on, removed my themes and everything, only kept AdBlock, NoScript and FireBug, and it crashed again when I closed Firefox and opened again...


Have you tried a clean profile? You can start the profile manager with:



```
firefox -P
```

----------


## lovinglinux

> Aurora from Mozilla is still holding at 7.


Aurora now has Firefox 8.0a2 and Nightly has 9.0a1.

----------


## euphgeek

CaptainMark and mintpenguin20: FF6 was updated from the natty-updates/main repository so this is the official Ubuntu version.

Karlchen: The Firefox theme I'm using is Default 6.0 which ships with FF6.

One other thing I noticed is that if I use another profile I had  previously set up, everything works fine without having to use safe  mode.  This profile was copied from my default profile but hadn't been  used in a while.  I'm not sure what's different between the two profiles  that would cause this behavior.

----------


## dniMretsaM

> Aurora now has Firefox 8.0a2 and Nightly has 9.0a1.


Can't wait for 9 and the new UI!

----------


## leviathan8

> The menu that pops up is the same, wherever you click. What changes is the list of options. So, essentially, the image options are not showing up. I am not sure why this is happening, but it could be a script on the page to prevent the user from downloading the images. Have you tried a different web site like this one?
> 
> It also could be an extension messing with the menu options. Start Firefox in safe mode to see if the problem persists;
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> firefox -safe-mode
> ```
> ...



Hello. I wiped completely my old profile and just created a new one. In the meantime I noticed that Flash stable was way too slow, so I decided to install again the beta Flash. So I created a new profile, and downloaded the add-on, installed it, everything went fine. That I were asked to restart Firefox. Surprise, surprise! Computer froze. I can't think about anything else now. I'll stick to Chromium until they sort this out. By the way, after rebooting the computer and starting Firefox again, I noticed the the FlashAid icon is gone, and as I check the Add-ons menu, I notice that it is incompatible with Firefox 6. At this point, if I close Firefox, the freezing occurs.

Have a nice day and thanks for help!  :KDE Star: 

Later edit: Hello, I've tried to reproduce this bug on 2 other machines, and I can confirm that this happens whenever you install, update or remove any add-on that requires a restart afterward.

----------


## handy

I tried dragging the stylish 1.2 add-on into Firefox; I still get the "... does not match the add-on Firefox expected" error?

The two other add-ons that weren't functioning have repaired themselves as the day has gone on which is nice.

I look forward to Stylish functioning again as I don't like looking at the natively bright sites like the Ubuntu forums.

----------


## Soul-Sing

comes the new firefox 6.0 by default in the apparmor enabled status?

3 processes are in enforce mode :
   /sbin/dhclient (1214) 
   /usr/lib/firefox-6.0/firefox{,*[^s][^h]} (7312) 
   /usr/sbin/cupsd (1007)

----------


## lovinglinux

> Later edit: Hello, I've tried to reproduce this bug on 2 other machines, and I can confirm that this happens whenever you install, update or remove any add-on that requires a restart afterward.


Which version of Flash-Aid are you trying to install?

I suspect is an extraction issue. Open the profile folder, then the extensions folder, then delete the file or folder *flashaid@lovinglinux.megabyet.net.xpi*.

Then download Flash-Aid, extract the xpi file to the extensions folder inside your profile, then rename the extracted folder to *flashaid@lovinglinux.megabyet.net*. Start Firefox and check if the add-on is still there.




> I tried dragging the stylish 1.2 add-on into Firefox; I still get the "... does not match the add-on Firefox expected" error?
> 
> The two other add-ons that weren't functioning have repaired themselves as the day has gone on which is nice.
> 
> I look forward to Stylish functioning again as I don't like looking at the natively bright sites like the Ubuntu forums.


Have you removed Stylish before doing that?




> comes the new firefox 6.0 by default in the apparmor enabled status?
> 
> 3 processes are in enforce mode :
>    /sbin/dhclient (1214) 
>    /usr/lib/firefox-6.0/firefox{,*[^s][^h]} (7312) 
>    /usr/sbin/cupsd (1007)


Unfortunately, I have no experience with AppArmor. The best guy to help you out is bodhi.zazen. He is probably reading this thread.

----------


## Frogs Hair

FF 9 Nightly running Moonlight Tests .

----------


## handy

> ...
> 
> Have you removed Stylish before doing that?


Yep.

The most recent attempt told me that Stylish could not be installed because it was not compatible with Firefox 6.0.

----------


## leviathan8

> Which version of Flash-Aid are you trying to install?
> 
> I suspect is an extraction issue. Open the profile folder, then the extensions folder, then delete the file or folder *flashaid@lovinglinux.megabyet.net.xpi*.
> 
> Then download Flash-Aid, extract the xpi file to the extensions folder inside your profile, then rename the extracted folder to *flashaid@lovinglinux.megabyet.net*. Start Firefox and check if the add-on is still there.


Hello. I was trying to install the version 2.1.1 of FlashAid from the Mozilla's add-on page.
Here is how to reproduce the error:
1. Install a pristine version of Firefox 6 from the firefox-stable channel.
2. Install FlashAid from the Mozilla's add-on page.
3. Update Flash version to beta using the wizard.
4. Input password in terminal, let the process finish, close terminal and Firefox.
5. Notice the missing FlashAid icon on the top right.
6. Go to add-on page -> FlashAid is not compatible with Firefox 6.
7. Close Firefox.
8. Open Firefox -> machine crash.

I am now installing the version 3.6.2 from the official repositories.
Later edi: Firefox 3.6.2, procedures repeated, everything worked perfectly. It is a bug betweem FlashAid 2.1.1 and Firefox 6.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hello. I was trying to install the version 2.1.1 of FlashAid from the Mozilla's add-on page.
> Here is how to reproduce the error:
> 1. Install a pristine version of Firefox 6 from the firefox-stable channel.
> 2. Install FlashAid from the Mozilla's add-on page.
> 3. Update Flash version to beta using the wizard.
> 4. Input password in terminal, let the process finish, close terminal and Firefox.
> 5. Notice the missing FlashAid icon on the top right.
> 6. Go to add-on page -> FlashAid is not compatible with Firefox 6.
> 7. Close Firefox.
> ...


Hi, thanks for the information. I was able to reproduce the problem up to item 6.

Flash-Aid 2.1.1 is compatible with FF 6.0a1, but it gets a compatibility patch from Mozilla site. For some reason, when you execute Flash-Aid, it loses the compatibility patch, so when you start Firefox again, the add-on is disabled. If you update the add-ons through the add-ons manager, it becomes enabled again. However, this is not a solution. To solve the problem, get Flash-Aid 2.2.0 from https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...-aid/versions/

----------


## Rasa1111

> Yep.
> 
> The most recent attempt told me that Stylish could not be installed because it was not compatible with Firefox 6.0.



Same here.  :Sad: 
I use stylish only for UF, 
and now it stopped working!
gah, back to the homely original UF look.  :Confused:  lol

----------


## lovinglinux

> Same here. 
> I use stylish only for UF, 
> and now it stopped working!
> gah, back to the homely original UF look.  lol


This is weird. I don't know why I can install Stylish 1.2.1 and you both can't. I have just tested on a clean profile with FF 6.0 from Mozilla site and it worked perfectly. Also works on my default profile with FF 6 from _firefox-stable_ ppa.
The only thing different that I can think of is that I am using KDE and not using Global Menu.




> Yep.
> 
> The most recent attempt told me that Stylish could not be installed because it was not compatible with Firefox 6.0.


Stylish 1.2.1?

----------


## dniMretsaM

I have the latest version of Stylish running fine on FF6.

----------


## Vaphell

oh crap, none of vertical tabs addons work with ff7... Is such pita supposed to happen every 6 weeks from now on? :/
oh well, i guess i need to downgrade to mozilla stable and go with ff6.

----------


## lovinglinux

> oh crap, none of vertical tabs addons work with ff7... Is such pita supposed to happen every 6 weeks from now on? :/
> oh well, i guess i need to downgrade to mozilla stable and go with ff6.


Until Firefox 7 is out, most likely that those add-ons will be working already. I have 64 add-ons installed and only one isn't compatible with Firefox 6. If we compare when Firefox 4 was released, this is a miracle.

----------


## Enigmapond

> Flash-Aid 2.1.1 is compatible with FF 6.0a1, but it gets a compatibility patch from Mozilla site. For some reason, when you execute Flash-Aid, it loses the compatibility patch, so when you start Firefox again, the add-on is disabled. If you update the add-ons through the add-ons manager, it becomes enabled again. However, this is not a solution. To solve the problem, get Flash-Aid 2.2.0 from https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...-aid/versions/


Just so you know. I.m using the "Next" repo and have FF7 installed. Flash-Aid 2.1.1 works fine on it. Should I upgrade to 2.2.0 or wait for the actual release prior?
Thanks again!  :Smile:

----------


## Enigmapond

Hmmm belay that last message. I ran the script and went fine except the Icon for it is now gone and it has disabled itself...I then upgraded to the current and all is well again.   :Smile:

----------


## ITC

Why dont you try setting "extensions.checkCompatibility" to "false" in about**:config".

In nightly (9.0.a1) you add "extensions.checkCompatibility.nightly" -> "false" to about**:config and the addons will work. Or at least the once i use (20 of them).

----------


## Rasa1111

> This is weird. I don't know why I can install Stylish 1.2.1 and you both can't. I have just tested on a clean profile with FF 6.0 from Mozilla site and it worked perfectly. Also works on my default profile with FF 6 from _firefox-stable_ ppa.
> The only thing different that I can think of is that I am using KDE and not using Global Menu.
> 
> 
> 
> Stylish 1.2.1?


You are right. 
Sorry about that.
Just installed Stylish 1.2.1, and we are back in 'business'..
Screenshot-Ubuntu Forums - Reply to Topic - Mozilla Firefox.png

 :Smile:  Thanks. <3

----------


## handy

I gave v.1.2.1 another go & it worked.  :Biggrin:  

Now Ubuntu (forums) are as dark as should be.  :Smile:  =D>

Life has at last returned to normal...  :Cool: 

Thanks for your patience lovinglinux.

----------


## Karlchen

Hello, euphgeek.



> One other thing I noticed is that if I use another profile I had  previously set up, everything works fine without having to use safe  mode.  This profile was copied from my default profile but hadn't been  used in a while.  I'm not sure what's different between the two profiles  that would cause this behavior.


Hm, so basically the source of trouble has been vaguely identified: a defect in the current profile.
Q: does the term profile apply to the Firefox profile only or to the user profile as a whole?
Reason for asking is pretty simple:
If you really wish to find out what the differences are between the backup profile (working correctly) and the current profile (not working correctly), you will have to compare all files in both profiles and identify any suspicious  / relevant differences.
Obviously comparing two Firefox profiles is less work than comparing the complete user profile to its backup.

Anyway, comparing the backup profile and the current profile is the way to find out what may be wrong with the current profile.

It is your decision whether it is worth the time and effort or whether falling back to the backup profile is sufficient.

Kind regards,
Karl

----------


## euphgeek

I think I just might give up and use the backup profile, moving my  bookmarks and history from the non-working profile.  Unless you can  point me to which of the files might be causing this issue.  Running a  diff on every file for both profiles and piping the output to a text  file gave me a 5.8MB file.

----------


## lovinglinux

> You are right. 
> Sorry about that.
> Just installed Stylish 1.2.1, and we are back in 'business'..
> Attachment 200415
> 
>  Thanks. <3





> I gave v.1.2.1 another go & it worked.  
> 
> Now Ubuntu (forums) are as dark as should be.  =D>
> 
> Life has at last returned to normal... 
> 
> Thanks for your patience lovinglinux.


You are welcome.

----------


## euphgeek

I believe I've figured this out, at least partly.  I moved only the prefs.js file from my working profile to my non-working profile and the non-working profile started working.  So there must be a line in the prefs.js file that is incompatible with Firefox 6.0.  Now if I could only figure out which one it is...

----------


## galacticaboy

Does anyone know where I can find a .deb of Firefox 6? I am using SliTaz and need a .deb to convert it. I am terrible with tarball files so I don't use those.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Does anyone know where I can find a .deb of Firefox 6? I am using SliTaz and need a .deb to convert it. I am terrible with tarball files so I don't use those.


http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?su...ywords=firefox

----------


## beew

Wonder if anyone has been able to install cooliris on FireFox 6 (maybe from a beta channel or something) According to their website Linux is supported but only for FireFox 3.X, that is kind of odd.

http://www.cooliris.com/desktop/specifications/

----------


## lovinglinux

> Wonder if anyone has been able to install cooliris on FireFox 6 (maybe from a beta channel or something) According to their website Linux is supported but only for FireFox 3.X, that is kind of odd.
> 
> http://www.cooliris.com/desktop/specifications/


I don't think you can. The problem is that Cooliris has binary components that needs to be compiled for each browser version and OS. So, even if you manage to install, it won't run properly.

I did a dirty test. First I installed Cooliris in Firefox 3.6, then I copied the cooliris folder from the extensions directory to Firefox 4 and added Add-on Compatibility reporter. It does install, but doesn't run. It throws an error in the console.

I don't know exactly what changed, but I remember reading there was some important changes in Firefox 4 that would break binary components that are compatible with Firefox 3.6.

----------


## beew

Thanks LovingLinux.

I just found a problem with Flash-aid (version 2.1.1), it seems that after I run it it would be disabled. In tools > addons its icon is grayed out with the comment that flash-aid is not compatible with Fifefox 6. However, removing it and reinstalling works, but after one run it would be disabled again.

Another thing, the beta version of Flash doesn't appear to use VDPAU,  the stable version  does, but it crashes Opera (at least for Youtube)

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1829208

----------


## lovinglinux

> Thanks LovingLinux.
> 
> I just found a problem with Flash-aid (version 2.1.1), it seems that after I run it it would be disabled. In tools > addons its icon is grayed out with the comment that flash-aid is not compatible with Fifefox 6. However, removing it and reinstalling works, but after one run it would be disabled again.


It is a confirmed bug. Get version 2.2.0 from https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...-aid/versions/

----------


## beew

Thanks, just installed version 2.2.0

----------


## tjustleft

After trying the Firefox 4/5 on Windows 7 I don't want it. Does it look that way on Ubuntu? If so I am dreading the eventual update. If the look and feel could stay the same then that's ok. I overhauled my car before and guess what. It still looked like my car when it was done  :Smile: .

----------


## dniMretsaM

> After trying the Firefox 4/5 on Windows 7 I don't want it. Does it look that way on Ubuntu? If so I am dreading the eventual update. If the look and feel could stay the same then that's ok. I overhauled my car before and guess what. It still looked like my car when it was done .


Does it look what way? The only UI changes from 3.6.18 -> 4 are the tabs on  top and the Add-on Bar is disabled. Both are easily changeable.  Right-click on empty space beside the URL bar, then un-tick "Tabs on Top"  and tick "Add-on Bar." Problem solved.

----------


## ron999

> ... I am dreading the eventual update.


Hardy Heron operating system is unsupported.
Don't hold your breath waiting for that eventual update. :Very Happy:

----------


## dniMretsaM

> Hardy Heron operating system is unsupported.
> Don't hold your breath waiting for that eventual update.


Lolol I didn't even catch that.

----------


## tjustleft

> Does it look what way? The only UI changes from 3.6.18 -> 4 are the tabs on  top and the Add-on Bar is disabled. Both are easily changeable.  Right-click on empty space beside the URL bar, then un-tick "Tabs on Top"  and tick "Add-on Bar." Problem solved.


Thanks for the tips! Actually I've already done this but it still doesn't look right. Maybe it's just Windows 7 Aero adding a little of it's own flavor to it  :Smile: . Even doing those steps it looks nothing like my 3.6.18 on Lucid. Maybe if I add a firefox persona it will help. 

[QUOTE=ron999;11177419]Hardy Heron operating system is unsupported.
Don't hold your breath waiting for that eventual update. :Very Happy: 

Oops. I changed in user cp from Hardy to Lucid but it still shows I'm using Hardy. My computer with hardy fried  :Sad: . Really liking Lucid on my new computer though  :Smile: .

----------


## dniMretsaM

[QUOTE=tjustleft;11177472]Thanks for the tips! Actually I've already done this but it still doesn't look right. Maybe it's just Windows 7 Aero adding a little of it's own flavor to it  :Smile: . Even doing those steps it looks nothing like my 3.6.18 on Lucid. Maybe if I add a firefox persona it will help. 




> Hardy Heron operating system is unsupported.
> Don't hold your breath waiting for that eventual update.
> 
> Oops. I changed in user cp from Hardy to Lucid but it still shows I'm using Hardy. My computer with hardy fried . Really liking Lucid on my new computer though .


Post some screen shots. It's possible that it's just a theme thing.

----------


## tjustleft

Here are the screenshots. The addon bar was left alone on windows firefox since that wasn't bothering me anyway. Adding a persona help knock out some of windows aero look but still not quite. Guess I've gotten picky since using Ubuntu the last couple of years. Also it seems I've gone from liking flashy themes to liking a clean look.

Ubuntu Firefox 3.6.20 


win7-ff 5


win7-ff 5 with persona


Haven't seen 4 on Ubuntu to make a comparison. Is there a way to install it without messing with my current install? If so I'll give it a try  :Smile: .

----------


## ron999

> Is there a way to install it without messing with my current install? If so I'll give it a try .


Back up your profile first.
It's inside the *firefox* folder, inside the hidden *.mozilla* folder.
A folder that probably has a name such as *xyz1234a.default*.

Then change directory to home folder:-


```
cd ~/
```

Then download Firefox-4

32 bit:-


```
wget ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/4.0/linux-i686/en-US/firefox-4.0.tar.bz2
```

or

64 bit:-


```
wget ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/4.0/linux-x86_64/en-US/firefox-4.0.tar.bz2
```

Then unzip it to create a new folder *firefox*.
Look inside the firefox folder, see the shell script *firefox*. Right-click and 'Open'. Then execute.
If you want to carry on using it, make a menu entry like this:- /home/firefox/firefox

If you want to use Firefox-6 instead.
The commands are:-


```
wget ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/6.0/linux-i686/en-US/firefox-6.0.tar.bz2
```

or


```
wget ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/6.0/linux-x86_64/en-US/firefox-6.0.tar.bz2
```

----------


## dniMretsaM

Or you could try the FoxTester add-on. It allows you to install multiple versions at the same time and not mess up your profile. It also works for Thunderbird and other Mozilla programs.

----------


## tjustleft

Thanks guys! I got lazy and went with Foxtester. Cool addon! Trying out FF 6 and it looks great so it was just the way windows was making it look. Ubuntu is so awesome! Think I'll transfer my bookmarks and stuff to 6 and keep checking it out now.

Thanks again everyone  :Smile:

----------


## dniMretsaM

Ok, a few questions. How do I get Flash-Aid to actually update my Flash? Whenever there is an update I get a notification, but it does nothing and I have to upgrade it manually. It worked the first time I did it, but not since (one or two updates). Also, anybody know when the Moonlight update will be available for FF6?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Ok, a few questions. How do I get Flash-Aid to actually update my Flash? Whenever there is an update I get a notification, but it does nothing and I have to upgrade it manually.


You need to run the wizard every time you get an update alert.

----------


## Dead root

How are you my friends?

I wanna know how can i resize the width and height of the tabs on Firefox? there's a big difference between the windows/linux version.

On linux the tabs are quite big, they're disturbing for my eyes  :Capital Razz: 

Thanks

----------


## ITC

> How are you my friends?
> 
> I wanna know how can i resize the width and height of the tabs on Firefox? there's a big difference between the windows/linux version.
> 
> On linux the tabs are quite big, they're disturbing for my eyes 
> 
> Thanks


You add to your userChrome.css file the size you wanna have.

Something like:

/* Tab width */
.tabbrowser-tab {
 min-width: 0px !important;
 max-width: 100px !important;
} 

/* Tab height */
.tabbrowser-tab {
  min-height: 15px !important;
  max-height: 25px !important;
}

Something like that.

The size you wanna use you need to set your self.
You can use "locate userChrome.css | grep d" (without "") to locate userChrome.css, but look in ~/.mozilla/firefox/XXXXXX.default/chrome/

If you dont have a userChrome.css you need to create one.
Chrome element names and IDs - MozillaZine Knowledge Base

----------


## Dead root

OK Thanks. 

Does a CSS slow down firefox? or it'll be the same speed (not browsing) but opening it and..?

----------


## ITC

I dont notice any speed difference using userChrome.css.

Mine userChrome.css - Pastebin.com

----------


## SoFl W

> You add to your userChrome.css file the size you wanna have.


I think they are large also, but I thought at one time there was an "about**:config" setting for tab size.

----------


## SoFl W

At one time you could adjust it with the above but that option is no longer used after version 4.  Found an addon... Customer tab widths add-on

or



> Adding the following to userChrome.css worked for me: 
> .tabbrowser-tab[fadein]:not([pinned]) { 
>  min-width: 0px !important;  
> max-width: 950px !important;
>  }

----------


## in·ter·punct

When I view a non blank page's information in Firefox 6, I get a spike in CPU and Firefox fades out shortly afterwards. I then have to force quit to resume working. The View Page Info window doesn't appear unless I wait quite a bit.


Steps to reproduce:
1. Press Ctrl+T to open a new tab, then type http://ubuntuforums.org/ in the address bar and hit Enter
2. Press Ctrl+I to View Page Info
3. Watch Firefox fade out and CPU usage spike

I did a quick search and all I got were some older reports. Is anyone else experiencing this?

----------


## ITC

> I think they are large also, but I thought at one time there was an "about**:config" setting for tab size.


There was a about**:config setings for it.
Maybe its still working but it was removed in Firefox 4.
Browser.tabs.tabMinWidth - MozillaZine Knowledge Base



> This pref has been removed as part of the Firefox 4.0 theme work.

----------


## lovinglinux

> When I view a non blank page's information in Firefox 6, I get a spike in CPU and Firefox fades out shortly afterwards. I then have to force quit to resume working. The View Page Info window doesn't appear unless I wait quite a bit.
> 
> 
> Steps to reproduce:
> 1. Press Ctrl+T to open a new tab, then type http://ubuntuforums.org/ in the address bar and hit Enter
> 2. Press Ctrl+I to View Page Info
> 3. Watch Firefox fade out and CPU usage spike
> 
> I did a quick search and all I got were some older reports. Is anyone else experiencing this?


Have you tried to reproduce the problem in safe mode?

----------


## S2UIRR3L

I still consider my self a new Linux user because any time I run into a detour, I come here for help, and the friendly people here have never failed me yet (THANK YOU FOR EVERYTHING).

I'm currently running Jaunty and really don't want to upgrade for a simple reason... It works! The only thing I'm having a little trouble understanding is upgrading Firefox/Shiretoko? Doesn't matter which one I use, they both say that I need to upgrade to the newest version of Firefox if I want to access a website like Yahoo mail.

It says that I'm running Firefox 3.6 (even if I'm opening the Shiretoko web browser). If I do the manual download, it saves as a tar.bz2 and opens in a package manager? I don't know what to do past that because I'm afraid that I might screw things up to where I don't have any browser at all.

I've poked around the forums a little, but everything that I'm finding is for Maverick. I have no problem with Maverick on my desktop, but my laptop like Jaunty better for reasons that escape me. Can someone point me to a tutorial on how to install Firefox 6 point what ever on Jaunty 9.04?

Without you and your help, Linux wouldn't so great, and I thank you all very much!

----------


## IWantFroyo

The only thing I can think of is to use PPAs.
This might break your system, though, so back up and use at your own risk.



```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
```



```
sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
```

The 'sudo apt-get install firefox' should prompt it to update firefox.

----------


## ShadowMage

S2UIRR3L,

For  Lucid, Maverick, and Natty you can use the Firefox stable PPA, see https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable. However, it doesn't seem to support versions older than Lucid, so as IWantFroyo mentioned it might not work on Jaunty.

So, I recommend doing  manual install from mozilla's website. The .tar.bz2 file is an archive, you can extract it like you would extract a .zip file. Try right-click and "Extract Here". Now you should see a folder called firefox, and in there you should see an executable file called firefox.

EDIT: Here's a tutorial with more details, from the first post in the mega thread: http://www.webgapps.org/tutorials/fi...other-versions
In your case, scroll down to the "Manual Download from Mozilla" installation method.

----------


## SoFl W

> There was a about**:config setings for it.
> Maybe its still working but it was removed in Firefox 4.
> Browser.tabs.tabMinWidth - MozillaZine Knowledge Base


No I tried, although if you upgraded the entries are still in about**:config they no longer work.  
Creating "*/home/YOUR-USER-NAME/.mozilla/firefox/A-BUNCH-OF-LETTERS.default/chrome/userChrome.css*" and entering the following code does work.



```
.tabbrowser-tab[fadein]:not([pinned]) {
   min-width: 75px !important;
   max-width: 150px !important;
   }
```

seems to work.   I don't like the fade in, but if I remove it the new tabs keep opening up to the right of where ever the last tab was, leaving a blank space if there is no longer a tab there.

----------


## S2UIRR3L

What I want to do is get rid of Shiretoko and the existing Firefox browsers all together and just install Firefox 6.0 only.

First off, I don't know where to extract the tar.bz2 thing.
Second, I wouldn't know how to do it if I need root permissions?

I've tried extracting the file to my user home file and leaving it there (I'm the only user of this laptop, no one else logs into it or uses it). It says that I don't have permissions or something?

I'm not very good with Terminal and would have to cut/copy/paste a step by step thing... I just don't know?

----------


## lovinglinux

This sounds really interesting:




> *From:* http://www.conceivablytech.com/9058/...s-omnibox-sync
> 
> Mozilla’s Firefox team appears to have adjusted its pace to the new rapid release cycle and is working on a wave of new features that should make the browser race much more interesting again. Among the most interesting features are the previously covered Electrolysis as well as WebAPI and an integration of Google’s SPDY protocol. Google isn’t standing still either and is evolving the Chrome interface and recently added Omnibox syncing.





> *From:* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SPDY
> 
> SPDY (pronounced "speedy") is a TCP-based application-level protocol for transporting web content. It is proposed by Google and is being developed as one of their Chromium open-source projects. The SPDY white paper states that it is intended to "augment," rather than replace, HTTP.
> 
> The name "SPDY" is not an acronym. It comes from the word "SPeeDY" and represents speed through compression, which is one of the project's key goals.
> 
> The goal of SPDY is to reduce web page load time. This is achieved by prioritizing and multiplexing the transfer of several files so that only one connection per client is required. All transmissions are TLS encrypted and gzip compressed by design (in contrast to HTTP, where the headers are not compressed). Moreover, servers may hint or even push content instead of awaiting individual requests for each resource of a web page.

----------


## lovinglinux

> What I want to do is get rid of Shiretoko and the existing Firefox browsers all together and just install Firefox 6.0 only.
> 
> First off, I don't know where to extract the tar.bz2 thing.
> Second, I wouldn't know how to do it if I need root permissions?
> 
> I've tried extracting the file to my user home file and leaving it there (I'm the only user of this laptop, no one else logs into it or uses it). It says that I don't have permissions or something?
> 
> I'm not very good with Terminal and would have to cut/copy/paste a step by step thing... I just don't know?


You can extract the tar.bz2 to your home and simply launch the firefox file inside it. 

See http://www.webgapps.org/tutorials/fi...other-versions

If you remove Firefox, it will probably install another browser in it's place. So just leave it there. It won't hurt.

You might want to change your launcher to point to the new Firefox location.

You don't have permission to extract or to execute?

----------


## dniMretsaM

> This sounds really interesting:


Ooh nice. I'm rooting for Mozilla in this battle.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Ooh nice. I'm rooting for Mozilla in this battle.


I am running Firefox 7.0b1 and it is looking great. I wonder when this new protocol will be available.

----------


## dniMretsaM

> I am running Firefox 7.0b1 and it is looking great. I wonder when this new protocol will be available.


7 is the first version with the third party add-on installation confirmation thing, right? And I also heard it uses less memory. I would guess 11. If they just started it now, I doubt it will be read for 10. Could be wrong though (and I guess they could introduce it after it enters the dev channels).

----------


## lovinglinux

> 7 is the first version with the third party add-on installation confirmation thing, right?


I am not sure. When they announced the new feature, on August 11, they mentioned it would be on the Aurora channel a week later, which is after the release of Firefox 6 and channel migration. So, it could be Firefox 8.




> And I also heard it uses less memory


Yes. Memory management improvements already in.




> I would guess 11. If they just started it now, I doubt it will be read for 10. Could be wrong though (and I guess they could introduce it after it enters the dev channels).


The feature is already in progress, so I guess it could be earlier, like FF 9. Who knows...

----------


## in·ter·punct

> Have you tried to reproduce the problem in safe mode?


I just tried and I'm getting the same result.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I just tried and I'm getting the same result.


Try Firefox 7.0b1 from _firefox-next_ ppa. It has some performance improvements.

----------


## dniMretsaM

> The feature is already in progress, so I guess it could be earlier, like FF 9. Who knows...


Oh ok, I didn't realize they had already started the project. Whenever it comes out, I'll be excited to see the results!

----------


## bybuntu

> When I view a non blank page's information in Firefox 6, I get a spike in CPU and Firefox fades out shortly afterwards. I then have to force quit to resume working. The View Page Info window doesn't appear unless I wait quite a bit.
> 
> 
> Steps to reproduce:
> 1. Press Ctrl+T to open a new tab, then type http://ubuntuforums.org/ in the address bar and hit Enter
> 2. Press Ctrl+I to View Page Info
> 3. Watch Firefox fade out and CPU usage spike
> 
> I did a quick search and all I got were some older reports. Is anyone else experiencing this?


I am getting exactly the same problem, as well as the following:

a) Random hangups of ~10 seconds with high CPU usage.
b) Same deal when doing "View Image Info" (possibly more apparent after longer browsing sessions).

Any chance you are using *NoScript* add-on?

Edit: OK, I found out the issue persists when starting in Safe Mode, but disappears when using another profile. So it's profile related.

Edit #2: it was being caused by a corrupt *places.sqlite* file (bookmarks).

----------


## lovinglinux

See Firefox release schedule, published by Asa Dotzler on his blog:

----------


## Aquix

@lovinglinux

I'm not sure this is the way to do it but I'll try. I have troubles with flash-aid, or there is a bug or something. I install it, run both the wizard and install stable in quick mode, it opens the terminal and that runs fine, then I close the terminal and restart ff,  the toolbar button disappear, and I get this in extensions..


My specs are:
Mint 11 (ubuntu 11.04) 32bit  2.6.38-11  
Firefox --version    Mozilla Firefox 6.0
about**: plugins:   Shockwave Flash 11.0 d1
flashplugin-nonfree and flashplugin-installer   both 10.3.183.7ubuntu0.11.04.1

Flash works but I use the plugin for updates since I have no idea who this sevenmachine person is..    Hope I posted this right.  :KDE Star:

----------


## lovinglinux

> @lovinglinux
> 
> I'm not sure this is the way to do it but I'll try. I have troubles with flash-aid, or there is a bug or something. I install it, run both the wizard and install stable in quick mode, it opens the terminal and that runs fine, then I close the terminal and restart ff,  the toolbar button disappear, and I get this in extensions..
> 
> My specs are:
> Mint 11 (ubuntu 11.04) 32bit  2.6.38-11  
> Firefox --version    Mozilla Firefox 6.0
> about**: plugins:   Shockwave Flash 11.0 d1
> flashplugin-nonfree and flashplugin-installer   both 10.3.183.7ubuntu0.11.04.1
> ...


It's a bug. Get version 2.2.0 from https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...-aid/versions/

----------


## Aquix

Quick and easy. Thanks..

----------


## lovinglinux

> I am getting exactly the same problem, as well as the following:
> 
> a) Random hangups of ~10 seconds with high CPU usage.
> b) Same deal when doing "View Image Info" (possibly more apparent after longer browsing sessions).
> 
> Any chance you are using *NoScript* add-on?
> 
> Edit: OK, I found out the issue persists when starting in Safe Mode, but disappears when using another profile. So it's profile related.


Do you notice any disk activity during the spike? If yes, try to optimize your databases.

----------


## in·ter·punct

> Try Firefox 7.0b1 from _firefox-next_ ppa. It has some performance improvements.


I'm still getting high CPU usage. I need my add-ons, so not really an option for the long-term.




> I am getting exactly the same problem, as well as the following:
> 
> a) Random hangups of ~10 seconds with high CPU usage.
> b) Same deal when doing "View Image Info" (possibly more apparent after longer browsing sessions).
> 
> Any chance you are using *NoScript* add-on?
> 
> Edit: OK, I found out the issue persists when starting in Safe Mode, but disappears when using another profile. So it's profile related.
> 
> Edit #2: it was being caused by a corrupt *places.sqlite* file (bookmarks).


I am not using the NoScript add-on. Did you delete the corrupt.sqlite file with SQLite manager add-on?

----------


## bybuntu

Actually I made a new profile, exported the old bookmarks to HTML, and then imported them to new profile. Took me a while to reinstall all the add-ons. If you want to avoid that, perhaps you could export your bookmarks to HTML, delete your places.sqlite file(s), and then import your bookmarks from the HTML. Of course, that's assuming the problem is the same in your case...

Also that tip for optimizing Firefox databases is great, it shaved some file size off all Firefox sqlite files.

----------


## in·ter·punct

I have uninstalled Firefox 7 via Ubuntu Software Centre so that I can reinstall Firefox 6, but the Official PPA for Firefox Beta still remains. I did a search and found that 



```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next
```

will remove it, so I typed that into the terminal and got the following:



```
Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80/ --recv 0AB215679C571D1C8325275B9BDB3D89CE49EC21
gpg: requesting key CE49EC21 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
gpg: key CE49EC21: "Launchpad PPA for Mozilla Team" not changed
gpg: Total number processed: 1
gpg:              unchanged: 1
```

I have no clue what that means. So, I look in Ubuntu Software Centre to see if the ppa was removed; it wasn't. What I then did was this: while in Ubuntu Software Centre, Edit > Software Sources > Other Software tab > Remove everything that contained firefox-next > Close. Now back in Ubuntu Software Centre, I still see the ppa.

What am I doing wrong?

Launchpad help doesn't say much. Also, is ppa-purge a ppa to remove another ppa? Should I use this?

Totally confused.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I have no clue what that means. So, I look in Ubuntu Software Centre to see if the ppa was removed; it wasn't. What I then did was this: while in Ubuntu Software Centre, Edit > Software Sources > Other Software tab > Remove everything that contained firefox-next > Close. Now back in Ubuntu Software Centre, I still see the ppa.


Now run these:



```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
```

----------


## oldsoundguy

Having the same button issues with flash aid .. have your latest version and it installed in FF6, but still no button .. yet I get a pop up that a new version of Flash 32 is available. The pop up goes away before I can click on it!

----------


## lovinglinux

> Having the same button issues with flash aid .. have your latest version and it installed in FF6, but still no button .. yet I get a pop up that a new version of Flash 32 is available. The pop up goes away before I can click on it!


Right-click on the toolbar, select "Customize", drag the Flash-Aid icon to the toolbar.

----------


## in·ter·punct

> Actually I made a new profile, exported the old bookmarks to HTML, and then imported them to new profile. Took me a while to reinstall all the add-ons. If you want to avoid that, perhaps you could export your bookmarks to HTML, delete your places.sqlite file(s), and then import your bookmarks from the HTML. Of course, that's assuming the problem is the same in your case...
> 
> Also that tip for optimizing Firefox databases is great, it shaved some file size off all Firefox sqlite files.


I just cleared all of my history and, to my surprise, that solved it.




> Now run these:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
> ```


Now I feel silly. Clearing my history solved the View Page Info problem. Will try out the database optimization.  Thanks for all the help.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I just cleared all of my history and, to my surprise, that solved it.
> 
> Now I feel silly. Clearing my history solved the View Page Info problem. Will try out the database optimization.  Thanks for all the help.


Optimize your databases frequently and you probably won't suffer this problem again.

----------


## oldsoundguy

> Right-click on the toolbar, select "Customize", drag the Flash-Aid icon to the toolbar.


Thanks

----------


## lovinglinux

Someone asked some days ago when the third-party add-on installation permission feature would be implemented. It has landed on Aurora ( FF 8 ), along with other features:

http://blog.mozilla.com/futurereleas...irefoxaurora8/



I was wondering why they didn't implement the same "load on-demand" feature, similar to the one provided by Bar Tab extension and the panorama feature. They did now:




> Restore tabs on-demand: For users that have lots of tabs open, we’ve added a preference that allows tabs to load on demand, resulting in faster start-up times when windows are restored.


To activate this feature, select ‘Don’t load tabs until selected’ in the General preferences.

----------


## WubiAR

I lost my menu bar; this is the bar with File, Bookmarks, Help etc. But when I press "Customize", I see the Menu Toolbar. When I right click on the bar, there is no option to enable the Menu Toolbar. This is firefox version 6.0. I am running Xubuntu 11.04. Any ideas?

Note: Pressing the Alt-button does not bring up the menu bar.

----------


## handy

Did you push F11 ?

----------


## BobJam

> BTW, I recommend the new profile manager, for launching multiple versions and multiple profiles.


Downloaded it and works fine.

However, and this is my question, I tried to put a launcher for it on my Desktop, using the command "profilemanager-bin" without the quotes of course.  When I click on the launcher, I get this error message:

```
There was an error launching the application.
Details:  Failed to execute child process
"profilemanger-bin" (No such file or directory)
```

I extracted it to my home directory, and am following the instructions as detailed in https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Pro...rofile_Manager

I can start it by navigating and drilling down to the file profilemanager-bin and then double clicking it (per the instructions in the link), but when I try the command in the terminal I get "command not found", or in a launcher, I get that error message.

How can I create a launcher for it instead of tediously navigating for it every time?  (Not a big deal since I don't use it much right now, but would be nice to have it in a launcher, plus there may come a time when I want to use it more frequently.)

----------


## Dlambert

I don't like the fact that firefox 6 is out, but debian sid still has 5

----------


## lovinglinux

> Downloaded it and works fine.
> 
> However, and this is my question, I tried to put a launcher for it on my Desktop, using the command "profilemanager-bin" without the quotes of course.  When I click on the launcher, I get this error message:
> 
> ```
> There was an error launching the application.
> Details:  Failed to execute child process
> "profilemanger-bin" (No such file or directory)
> ```
> ...


Add the full path to profilemanager-bin, instead of just "profilemanager-bin".

----------


## lovinglinux

I would like to know if anyone else can reproduce a problem with Tab Groups (Panorama)?

First create two different groups and add a couple of pages to them.Then click a page inside a group so it maximizesMove your mouse without clicking the page and check if everything is highlighted

It appears to me that the pages comes out from Panorama as if the left-mouse button is already clicked on the page, thus highlighting the text while you move the mouse.

----------


## lovinglinux

These are my updated Firefox benchmarks, showing the performance improvement of the upcoming FF 7:



http://service.futuremark.com/peacekeeper/index.action

----------


## Aquix

I saw on lifehacker that someone mentioned that they had upgraded from 3.* to 6 using the same profile, and making a new profile made firefox quicker and less memory hungry. 

Is this primarily for windows or will it help with firefox on ubuntu?

Link

----------


## lovinglinux

> I saw on lifehacker that someone mentioned that they had upgraded from 3.* to 6 using the same profile, and making a new profile made firefox quicker and less memory hungry. 
> 
> Is this primarily for windows or will it help with firefox on ubuntu?
> 
> Link


Creating new profiles affects Firefox on any OS.

Most likely that the profile databases were in need of an optimization. Creating a new profile is one way of doing it, since databases are re-created. Additionally, old profiles might have less than optimal prefs settings. Some time ago I used an extension to delete old Preferences, left behind by uninstalled add-ons. It improved page loading considerably. So, creating a new profile would also help.

If you want to try, you can create a new profile, without deleting the current one. To do that, start Firefox with:



```
firefox -P
```

That will launch the profile manager.

Keep in mind there are other ways of optimizing Firefox, without creating new profiles. Check my optimization tutorials at http://www.webgapps.org/tutorials/firefox

----------


## Gwaro

How can i be able to play flash videos in my browser?
Mine is Ubuntu 11.04 64 bit.

----------


## seawolf167

Try installing the restricted extras package



```
sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
```

----------


## gandaran

> How can i be able to play flash videos in my browser?
> Mine is Ubuntu 11.04 64 bit.


don't install any flash from the system software repositories as it only have 32-bits flash, for 64-bits systems use the firefox flash-aid addon to get 64-bits flash installed, it will work on all web browsers.

----------


## Enigmapond

> don't install any flash from the system software repositories as it only have 32-bits flash, for 64-bits systems use the firefox flash-aid addon to get 64-bits flash installed, it will work on all web browsers.


+1  :Smile: )

----------


## lovinglinux

Iran May Have Acquired Google SSL Certificate, Prompts Browser Security Alerts

Users are urged to update their browsers. It seems Mozilla will release an update today.

More info and discussion at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1836052

----------


## lovinglinux

> don't install any flash from the system software repositories as it only have 32-bits flash, for 64-bits systems use the firefox flash-aid addon to get 64-bits flash installed, it will work on all web browsers.


Make sure to get Flash-Aid 2.2.1, because the version on the main page has a compatibility bug that affects Firefox 6 users.

----------


## lovinglinux

Very interesting article:

Firefox 9 Gets 30% Boost In JavaScript Performance

----------


## mikodo

Hi lovinglinux,

I updated to Flash-Aid 2.2.1 today from version 2.2 and ran the wizard and got this error which I don't remember seeing before. See screenshot below of it.

I continued to run the wizard by clicking Cancel and used it anyways.

Is this something, I should be concerned about?

Thank you.

Does it have to do with this:

http://www.conceivablytech.com/9157/...ecurity-alerts

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hi lovinglinux,
> 
> I updated to Flash-Aid 2.2.1 today from version 2.2 and ran the wizard and got this error which I don't remember seeing before. See screenshot below of it.
> 
> I continued to run the wizard by clicking Cancel and used it anyways.
> 
> Is this something, I should be concerned about?
> 
> Thank you.


Since version 2.2.0 I am using a SSL connection to retrieve the url of the latest flash version. To be safe, the extension first check if the SSL connection to my site can be authenticated. If not, it will issue that alert before running the Wizard or other modes. 

To make sure the extension is capable of installing flash in case SSL fails, I have hardcoded the latest flash url from Adobe into the extension code. 

If you Cancel the alert, the extension will use the hardcoded url and won't connect to my web site. This will work as long as Adobe doesn't release a new version and remove the old one from the FTP server. 

If you click OK, the extension will retrieve the latest flash url from http://updates.webgapps.org/flashplayer32 or http://updates.webgapps.org/flashplayer64, which is the same method used before Flash-Aid 2.2.0.

I recommend to Cancel the alert as you did, since it will use the hardcoded url.

The SSL test runs only once a day to retrieve the latest flash url from my site, to avoid overloading the server. If the SSL fails, it doesn't save the new url. However, you can force it to test again (perhaps I should add a button to do that any time you want). To do that, type _about:config_ in the address bar, then type _extensions.flashaid.dataupdate_ in the filter, right-click on the resulting entry and select "Reset". Restart Firefox. It will check for the SSL connection 5 seconds after restarting Firefox.




> Does it have to do with this:
> 
> http://www.conceivablytech.com/9157/...ecurity-alerts


Nope.

----------


## mikodo

Thanks lovinglinux.

 :Capital Razz:

----------


## lovinglinux

> Thanks lovinglinux.


You are welcome. Let me know if you still continue to get SSL errors.

----------


## Sohrab Kakakhel

Hey guys,
I have a small problem, tried looking it up for ages on the internet but couldn't find a solution. The thing is I'm giving firefox 6 a try after using google chrome for a long time. I like the smooth scrolling and the awesome bar functionality.

The problem is with searching in the location bar. Ideally I want anything I type without prefix's etc to direct to a google search. And this works fine when I use 2 words seperated by a space. If I use one word im redirected to OpenDNS with its search results. I don't know what openDNS is. I looked up loads of stuff, like checking the about**:config. Keyword.url is enabled and set to default. I also don't want to use any special extentions. The mozilla site suggests using + with an entry but I dont understand why id have to do that. The weirdest thing is it works fine for my brother on windwos with ff6, and we use the same router at home. 

Any help would be appretiated.

----------


## ITC

> Hey guys,
> I have a small problem, tried looking it up for ages on the internet but couldn't find a solution. The thing is I'm giving firefox 6 a try after using google chrome for a long time. I like the smooth scrolling and the awesome bar functionality.
> 
> The problem is with searching in the location bar. Ideally I want anything I type without prefix's etc to direct to a google search. And this works fine when I use 2 words seperated by a space. If I use one word im redirected to OpenDNS with its search results. I don't know what openDNS is. I looked up loads of stuff, like checking the about**:config. Keyword.url is enabled and set to default. I also don't want to use any special extentions. The mozilla site suggests using + with an entry but I dont understand why id have to do that. The weirdest thing is it works fine for my brother on windwos with ff6, and we use the same router at home. 
> 
> Any help would be appretiated.


Did you try adding 


```
http://www.google.com/search?q=
```

 to 

```
keyword.URL
```

 in about**:config"?

Edit: How To Change The Default Firefox 4 Address Bar Search Engine

Prevent OpenDNS From Redirecting Google Searches - Fix for Firefox & IE Address Bar

One of the URLs posted talk about 


> Also make sure that the value of keyword.enabled is set to TRUE.


, but this is set to TRUE by default.

----------


## Sohrab Kakakhel

Yes, and its that by default. The problem is one word searches lead to openDNS, two word searches work fine.

----------


## ITC

Strange, I do not have that problem.

----------


## Sohrab Kakakhel

I've seen both of those links. Doesn't help, why should mozilla have different settings on stock for ubuntu and windows. Thanks though.

----------


## kansasnoob

The only thing I can say is that Firefox crashes in Natty are ridiculously close together, sometimes as many as 5 or 6 a day!

I find myself going back to my Lucid install more and more when I need to get something done. Maybe older is better  :Smile: 

And the only add-on I ever use if Flashblock, and I've tried with and w/o it. Crash, crash, crash!

----------


## ITC

ATM im testing 9.0a1 nightly builds and still havent had any crashes.
Index of ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-trunk/

Do remember that this is a nightly build and 


> We make nightly builds for testing only. We write code and post the results right away so people like you can join our testing process and report bugs. You will find bugs, and lots of them. Mozilla might crash on startup. It might delete all your files and cause your computer to burst into flames. Don't bother downloading nightly builds if you're unwilling to put up with problems.


mozilla - Developer Central

----------


## dniMretsaM

> ATM im testing 9.0a1 nightly builds and still havent had any crashes.
> Index of ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-trunk/
> 
> Do remember that this is a nightly build and 
> mozilla - Developer Central


I used 6 back when it was Nightly and never had any problems. The only reason I stopped using it was because of add-on incompatibility.

----------


## ITC

I turned off addons check in about**:config.
This seems to make all the addons i use work.


extensions.checkCompatibility.nightly = false

----------


## Sohrab Kakakhel

Can no one confirm they face the same problem in ubuntu? I just want to know whether its just me or everyone else too.

----------


## dniMretsaM

> Can no one confirm they face the same problem in ubuntu? I just want to know whether its just me or everyone else too.


Works fine here. Are you using punctuation in your searches? That might cause a problem. You might try something like InstantFox. It allows you to type g searchword and it will search Google. It also works with lots of other sites like Amazon and Wikipedia. You can even add you own if you want. I use it all the time and I love it.

----------


## Bobhuber

I don't know whether this has been posted yet but here goes.

If you're running linux-3.0.x kernel and you build Firefox from source then you need to cp ./mozilla-release/security/coreconf/Linux2.6.mk ./mozilla-release/security/coreconf/Linux3.0.mk or you will get a compile error about a missing Linux3.0.mk

Can't get 7.0B4 to compile from source.

7.0B3 + 3.0 kernel = WOW

----------


## roodypoo

Since the last update, FF has sucked. When it opens I get an empty tab instead of my homepage. I have to click the home button several times before it actually opens. Also, some of the links work when I click them others do not.

I have a good amount of addons installed; I'm not sure if that's the problem. Flashaid was avaiable to me but when I tried to use it, it opened a terminal then crashed FF. Then it said not compatible with 6.0.

Any ideas? If not, how do I do a rollback? 

THANKS!

----------


## ubudog

Hi, sorry I can't help you, but lovinglinux is a Firefox genius, and he can probably help you.  Post your problem on the mega thread here:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1712247

----------


## haqking

> Hi, sorry I can't help you, but lovinglinux is a Firefox genius, and he can probably help you.  Post your problem on the mega thread here:
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1712247


or you could just PM him about this thread instead of multi posting  :Wink: 

mmm i am using FF6 and flash aid works fine, though i currently have it disabled for x64 flash 11 beta 2. so flash aid is compatible with ff6

----------


## ubudog

> or you could just PM him about this thread instead of multi posting


That too, lol.   :Smile:

----------


## uRock

Or report it, then we can merge it.  :Capital Razz:

----------


## SoFl W

> I saw on lifehacker that someone mentioned that they had upgraded from 3.* to 6 using the same profile, and making a new profile made firefox quicker and less memory hungry.





> Creating new profiles affects Firefox on any OS.
> Most likely that the profile databases were in need of an optimization.....


Interesting, I should try this out as I start FF with the profile manager, I use different set ups for different things.   I switched from 3.6.18 to to 6.0 and thought FF was a little slow.

----------


## Melhisedek

Is there a way to have minimize, maximize and close buttons on the right side when firefox is maximized? I did the tweak that gets those three buttons on the right side and as long window isn't maximized all is well. As soon as I maximize it buttons go over to the left.

I use a lot of Windows at work so constant changing will kill me  :Sad: 

Thank you for your time!

----------


## lovinglinux

Here are some answers to various posts:




> Yes, and its that by default. The problem is one word searches lead to openDNS, two word searches work fine.





> Hey guys,
> I have a small problem, tried looking it up for ages on the internet but couldn't find a solution. The thing is I'm giving firefox 6 a try after using google chrome for a long time. I like the smooth scrolling and the awesome bar functionality.
> 
> The problem is with searching in the location bar. Ideally I want anything I type without prefix's etc to direct to a google search. And this works fine when I use 2 words seperated by a space. If I use one word im redirected to OpenDNS with its search results. I don't know what openDNS is. I looked up loads of stuff, like checking the about**:config. Keyword.url is enabled and set to default. I also don't want to use any special extentions. The mozilla site suggests using + with an entry but I dont understand why id have to do that. The weirdest thing is it works fine for my brother on windwos with ff6, and we use the same router at home. 
> 
> Any help would be appretiated.





> I've seen both of those links. Doesn't help, why should mozilla have different settings on stock for ubuntu and windows. Thanks though.





> Can no one confirm they face the same problem in ubuntu? I just want to know whether its just me or everyone else too.


OpenDNS is a service that translates the domain url typed in the address bar into the IP of the computer hosting the web site. This is a necessary step in order to connect to the site.

I am not sure why a single word is redirecting while two words are not, but OpenDNS redirections are very common and there are tons of threads with possible solutions, like those already suggested. If those solutions doesn't work, then I would recommend configuring your router to use the DNS server provided by your ISP or another free DNS server. For instance, Google provides a similar service.




> The only thing I can say is that Firefox crashes in Natty are ridiculously close together, sometimes as many as 5 or 6 a day!
> 
> I find myself going back to my Lucid install more and more when I need to get something done. Maybe older is better 
> 
> And the only add-on I ever use if Flashblock, and I've tried with and w/o it. Crash, crash, crash!


I have no problems with Firefox crashing whatsoever for some time now. I suspect your problem could video card driver, memory or even your Ubuntu settings. I am using KDE btw.

Have you tried Firefox in safe mode? Have you tried a clean profile? If you also experience crashes in safe mode and clean profile, I would recommend creating a new Ubuntu user just for testing. This will make sure everything, including Firefox profile is clean. Let me know if it crashes with the new user account.

Also, try changing the video driver to an older version.




> I don't know whether this has been posted yet but here goes.
> 
> If you're running linux-3.0.x kernel and you build Firefox from source then you need to cp ./mozilla-release/security/coreconf/Linux2.6.mk ./mozilla-release/security/coreconf/Linux3.0.mk or you will get a compile error about a missing Linux3.0.mk
> 
> Can't get 7.0B4 to compile from source.
> 
> 7.0B3 + 3.0 kernel = WOW


I haven't tried to compile Firefox from some time now, but you could try my tutorial at http://www.webgapps.org/tutorials/fi...ng-from-source

However, is not uncommon to get errors when compiling beta releases. 




> Since the last update, FF has sucked. When it opens I get an empty tab instead of my homepage. I have to click the home button several times before it actually opens. Also, some of the links work when I click them others do not.


Make sure the home page is properly configured in the General settings in FF Preferences.

However, it is most likely that you are experiencing issues with your bookmarks database. Open the bookmark manager, export your bookmarks, then close Firefox, then open your profile folder located under ~/.mozilla/firefox/<_profilename_> and delte the file _places.sqlite_. Then Start Firefox and import your bookmarks back.

If that doesn't help, close Firefox, start the profile manager:



```
firefox -P
```

Create a new profile and test it, to see if the problem persists. 




> I have a good amount of addons installed; I'm not sure if that's the problem. Flashaid was avaiable to me but when I tried to use it, it opened a terminal then crashed FF. Then it said not compatible with 6.0.
> 
> Any ideas? If not, how do I do a rollback? 
> 
> THANKS!





> or you could just PM him about this thread instead of multi posting 
> 
> mmm i am using FF6 and flash aid works fine, though i currently have it disabled for x64 flash 11 beta 2. so flash aid is compatible with ff6


Make sure to get Flash-Aid 2.2.1, because the version on the main page has a compatibility bug that affects Firefox 6 users.




> Interesting, I should try this out as I start FF with the profile manager, I use different set ups for different things.   I switched from 3.6.18 to to 6.0 and thought FF was a little slow.


Firefox 6 is much faster than 3, so is probably your profile. Try optimizing your databases or creating a new profile.

----------


## roodypoo

It's not just my bookmarks, it's all links.

If I click the link for the flashaid it opens an empty tab. I have to copy link location and paste it into the address bar. Then it doesn't load the page properly, just blue links. Then when I click the link to download flashaid a dialog window pops up but it never downloads.

I just did a full reinstall of the entire system. FF4 works fine with my old profile (I have my whole /home backed up). The upgrade causes all these problems.

I'm posting this right now from epiphany because FF will not let me post.

Any suggestions? If not, do you know where I can get a deb for FF5?

Thanks for your help and your work.

----------


## lovinglinux

> It's not just my bookmarks, it's all links.
> 
> If I click the link for the flashaid it opens an empty tab. I have to copy link location and paste it into the address bar. Then it doesn't load the page properly, just blue links. Then when I click the link to download flashaid a dialog window pops up but it never downloads.
> 
> I just did a full reinstall of the entire system. FF4 works fine with my old profile (I have my whole /home backed up). The upgrade causes all these problems.
> 
> I'm posting this right now from epiphany because FF will not let me post.
> 
> Any suggestions? If not, do you know where I can get a deb for FF5?
> ...


What version of Firefox and Ubuntu you are using?

Have you tried my suggestions? If yes, then try to reinstall Firefox with:



```
sudo apt-get clean
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
```

----------


## vasa1

Hi!
I've been using Fx for quite a while but on Windows. There, the updates are generally delta or differential.

I've installed Ubuntu 11.04 (dual boot with Windows) and was prompted to update from 6.0 to 6.01. This turned out to be a full install and not differential.

Is it correct to assume that repository updates of Fx will always be full and not delta?

----------


## vasa1

> ...Ideally I want anything I type without prefix's etc to direct to a google search. And this works fine when I use 2 words seperated by a space. If I use one word im redirected to OpenDNS with its search results...


Hi Sohrab, I know you said you don't want to type anything else apart from the single word, but how about just a little apostrophe (')?

Just like you, if I type a just single word in the url bar and hit enter, Fx thinks I'm trying to access a web page.

If I type 'appindicator instead of appindicator I get a Google search.

(This is on Ubuntu 11.04 running Fx 6)

----------


## roodypoo

> What version of Firefox and Ubuntu you are using?
> 
> Have you tried my suggestions? If yes, then try to reinstall Firefox with:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get clean
> sudo apt-get update
> ...


Tried your suggestions, still nothing.

Using your last suggestion didn't fix the problem either, but after the install in the terminal window I got a message that I must close all running instances of FF or it would cause problems.

I opened the task manager and didn't see any. Also, none under ps -A.

I've never seen a message like that before.

Do you have a link to a deb for FF5?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Tried your suggestions, still nothing.
> 
> Using your last suggestion didn't fix the problem either, but after the install in the terminal window I got a message that I must close all running instances of FF or it would cause problems.
> 
> I opened the task manager and didn't see any. Also, none under ps -A.
> 
> I've never seen a message like that before.
> 
> Do you have a link to a deb for FF5?


No, I don't have a deb for Firefox 5. With the current release model, is not recommended to downgrade, because version 5 is deprecated. I would suggest using the _firefox-next_ ppa from the first post, to try Firefox 7. 

Also make sure to use Flash-Aid 2.2.1, because it could be the problematic version causing the problem.

Also, try Firefox in safe mode:



```
firefox -safe-mode
```

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hi!
> I've been using Fx for quite a while but on Windows. There, the updates are generally delta or differential.
> 
> I've installed Ubuntu 11.04 (dual boot with Windows) and was prompted to update from 6.0 to 6.01. This turned out to be a full install and not differential.
> 
> Is it correct to assume that repository updates of Fx will always be full and not delta?


As far as I know, they are full updates.

----------


## SoFl W

> Firefox 6 is much faster than 3, so is probably your profile. Try optimizing your databases or creating a new profile.


I created another profile but I am unsure if FF was faster or not.  At first I thought so but after a while I wasn't sure.

_---EDIT:----_
With my original profile I tried 


```
sqlite3 addons.sqlite "vacuum"
sqlite3 extensions.sqlite "vacuum"
```

The addons file stayed the same size but the extensions file was smaller.  Might be slightly faster.

----------


## SoFl W

Deleted by original autor, answered my own question....

----------


## vasa1

> As far as I know, they are full updates.


Thanks for your reply. I've just downloaded and installed Fx 7 beta from here: https://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/channel/

All is going well so far. I haven't uninstalled Fx 6 but intend to use the beta full time. (On Windows, I've been on the Aurora channel without any problems but I don't want to rock the boat too much since I'm pretty new to Ubuntu.)

I installed the Add-on Compatibility Reporter so that I can provide feedback to Mozilla and so that I needn't fiddle with about**:config with each version change.

If you have any advice or words of warning, I'll be grateful  :Smile: 

Added in edit:
And please see if you can help me here:
I've got Fx 7 beta installed in */aes/MyFox* (*aes* = my home folder). That's where I unpacked the archive. The folder MyFox now has a subfolder, *firefox*, created by the unpacking.
From this folder, I can double-click on the executable called *firefox*.
To avoid going into this folder, I made a link and copied it to the desktop.
*But I want to get Fx 7 beta (or the link) into the Launcher and I don't know how to do that.*
I've already removed Firefox 6 from the launcher.

Added in edit:
The solution is to launch the app. Its icon will appear in the launcher. Now right-click on the app icon in the launcher and tick "Keep in launcher".

----------


## vasa1

Oops. My solution didn't work. For some reason, even though Fx 7 beta is running, the program that gets added to the launcher is actually Fx 6.

So my problem remains  :Confused:

----------


## ron999

> So my problem remains


Did you read post #1 ?

----------


## vasa1

> Did you read post #1 ?


I had skimmed it a few days ago totally casually. Just now, I looked at this:
http://www.webgapps.org/tutorials/fi...other-versions and this seems relevant:



> To start Firefox, you can type the new command on a terminal or update your Firefox launcher with the new path:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ~/firefox/firefox
> ```
> 
> If you want to make your system recognize the new firefox location, then you need to create a symlink from the new firefox executable to /usr/local/bin/firefox like this:
> ...


My problem is that I don't understand much of it.

Re. the *first code* snippet, I just ran the new Firefox by double-clicking on the icon in the new Firefox folder. I'm not sure whether that is the equivalent of "~/firefox/firefox" but I guess it is.

Re. the *second code* snippet, "sudo ln -s ~/firefox/firefox /usr/local/bin/firefox", it looks like running it would make the version in my home folder known to the system. I haven't done that largely because I found that all that I needed was working in terms of browsing the web. Just to confirm, should I do that to make the system see my install?

Re. the third snippet,
"rm -fr ~/firefox/plugins
sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ~/firefox/plugins"
I don't know. My install of Firefox is listing the plugins that were there previously and it lists the extensions as well. Is this step necessary?

I also want to know whether I should retain Fx 6, the one that I got by updating Fx 4 (which came with the installation CD).

By the way, I managed to get my Firefox onto the launcher but it came at a small price. It looks like I'll have to have a "desktop configuration file (application/x-desktop)" sitting on my desktop.

Coming back to the second code snippet, "sudo ln -s ~/firefox/firefox /usr/local/bin/firefox", what are the implications of running or not running it? I guess if I don't run it, things like Synaptic won't see it and show it?

Sorry about all these questions and thanks in advance for reading!

----------


## ron999

> I had skimmed it a few days ago totally casually. 
> 
> My problem is that I don't understand much of it.


Look at post #1 again.
With Natty Narwhal you can use PPA "firefox-next" for Firefox Beta.
No need to download from Mozilla.
No need to make shortcuts or launchers.
No hassle. :Smile:

----------


## vasa1

> Look at post #1 again.
> With Natty Narwhal you can use PPA "firefox-next" for Firefox Beta.
> No need to download from Mozilla.
> No need to make shortcuts or launchers.
> No hassle.


True, but the PPA offers full updates and not differential ones, if I understand correctly. My aim is to eventually move onto Aurora (which I use on Windows) and that is updated mostly daily. Using the version supplied by Mozilla would entail updates of ~0.7 MB as opposed to the full updates of ~15 MB. That's my only reason for not wanting to use the PPA.

----------


## oscarivera9

> Hi!
> I've been using Fx for quite a while but on Windows. There, the updates are generally delta or differential.
> 
> I've installed Ubuntu 11.04 (dual boot with Windows) and was prompted to update from 6.0 to 6.01. This turned out to be a full install and not differential.
> 
> Is it correct to assume that repository updates of Fx will always be full and not delta?


I don't know what you mean by delta updates, but if it is what I think, then the answer is this: Firefox should update just the same on Ubuntu as it does on Windows.  I've been updating Firefox on Ubuntu since Firefox 4 was released and every time the  update process is quick and all I have to do is restart Firefox if it happens to be opened when the update takes place.  If the update occurs when Firefox is not being used then the very next time that I start it, the new version is the one that starts up.  I always get to keep my settings with every update (bookmarks, history, cookies, add-ons, extensions, etc.).

----------


## vasa1

> I don't know what you mean by delta updates, ...


Let's say a fresh install of Firefox is 16 MB. You already have the previous version installed. If the update is ~1 MB as in the case in Aurora updates, that's a delta or differential. If it's 16 MB, it's a full install.

For those with uncapped internet usage schemes this may not be an issue.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Re. the *first code* snippet, I just ran the new Firefox by double-clicking on the icon in the new Firefox folder. I'm not sure whether that is the equivalent of "~/firefox/firefox" but I guess it is.


Yes, it is the same.




> Re. the *second code* snippet, "sudo ln -s ~/firefox/firefox /usr/local/bin/firefox", it looks like running it would make the version in my home folder known to the system. I haven't done that largely because I found that all that I needed was working in terms of browsing the web. Just to confirm, should I do that to make the system see my install?


It will allow you to run it from terminal by simply typing firefox, instead of the path. Is not necessary.




> Re. the third snippet,
> "rm -fr ~/firefox/plugins
> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ~/firefox/plugins"
> I don't know. My install of Firefox is listing the plugins that were there previously and it lists the extensions as well. Is this step necessary?


It used to be necessary, but if the version you are using is already detecting the plugins, then is not necessary.




> I also want to know whether I should retain Fx 6, the one that I got by updating Fx 4 (which came with the installation CD).


It is better to leave it there, otherwise it will install another browser in its place.




> Coming back to the second code snippet, "sudo ln -s ~/firefox/firefox /usr/local/bin/firefox", what are the implications of running or not running it? I guess if I don't run it, things like Synaptic won't see it and show it?


There are no implications. It is just a matter of convenience.

What I recommend for you is to download and extract the new profile manager and modify Firefox launcher to point to the manager. It allows you to select which Firefox version is used by default and which profile to use. It also allows to use multiple versions of Firefox easily.

I don't know how to change the launcher, since I am not using Unity. This used to be easier to do on older Ubuntu versions.

----------


## vasa1

> ...
> What I recommend for you is to download and extract the new profile manager and modify Firefox launcher to point to the manager. It allows you to select which Firefox version is used by default and which profile to use. It also allows to use multiple versions of Firefox easily.
> 
> I don't know how to change the launcher, since I am not using Unity. This used to be easier to do on older Ubuntu versions.


Thank you for your patient clarifications!

As you suggest, I'll keep Ubuntu's Firefox version.

Re. the Profile Manager ... right now, I'm using the same profile (which I know is not advisable) but I have what I need backed up and so I'm taking a chance here. I will try out the Profile Manager sooner or later.

My intention is to use the beta 99.999% of the time and just keep the "official/stable" updated as and when the Update Manager suggests it.

As far as getting things onto the Launcher in Unity, I did it by first creating a "desktop configuration file" for Firefox beta. That can be dragged on to the Launcher.

Once again, thank you!

----------


## ITC

> Is there a way to have minimize, maximize and close buttons on the right side when firefox is maximized? I did the tweak that gets those three buttons on the right side and as long window isn't maximized all is well. As soon as I maximize it buttons go over to the left.
> 
> I use a lot of Windows at work so constant changing will kill me 
> 
> Thank you for your time!


You can use Ubuntu Tweak to get the buttons to the right side, maximized or minimized, they stay at the right side.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Angelikfear

Can someone please help me with this? I downloaded the firefox and opened the bz2 file and tried to run the executable and could not get it to work..... Also, I am a total noob to this thing..... so please forgive me..... and when I try the command line it spits back at me Command not found..... I am running ubuntu Ultimate edition 2.3.... Please email me if you can help.... C.lane418@gmail.com

Thanks,

----------


## sammiev

> Can someone please help me with this? I downloaded the firefox and opened the bz2 file and tried to run the executable and could not get it to work..... Also, I am a total noob to this thing..... so please forgive me..... and when I try the command line it spits back at me Command not found..... I am running ubuntu Ultimate edition 2.3.... Please email me if you can help.... C.lane418@gmail.com
> 
> Thanks,



Hi Angelikfear, Start your own thread and likely someone will help you.  :Smile:

----------


## ITC

> Can someone please help me with this? I downloaded the firefox and opened the bz2 file and tried to run the executable and could not get it to work.
> 
> Thanks,


Download Firefox from http://www.mozilla.org, save it on your desktop or home folder.
Rightclick the file -> extract.
Open the firefox folder it created and run the file "firefox".
This should start firefox.




> and when I try the command line it spits back at me Command not found


then you are using wrong command.
What are you trying to type?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Can someone please help me with this? I downloaded the firefox and opened the bz2 file and tried to run the executable and could not get it to work..... Also, I am a total noob to this thing..... so please forgive me..... and when I try the command line it spits back at me Command not found..... I am running ubuntu Ultimate edition 2.3.... Please email me if you can help.... C.lane418@gmail.com
> 
> Thanks,


I would recommend using the ppa explained in the first post.

If you need to download from Mozilla, make sure you are downloading the binaries and not source code. Follow instructions from http://www.webgapps.org/tutorials/fi...other-versions

----------


## oldsoundguy

OK .. a new issue.  And it appears to be on only one site.

Hyperlinks on the Facebook pages do not work .. can't even post or comment.  Links to pictures, the "show more" command and such also show the link when doing a mouse over, but the link will not launch.

Using FF 6.0.2 on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.

Using the same Firefox build on a Windows box shows no issues.

Did the latest kernel update bork something?

UPDATE.. it was Facebook itself!  Took them 3 days to finally get it fixed and it still is not completely done.  Hmmmmmm STRANGE!

----------


## Conzeit

I have the java installation that is on Natty Narwal by default, and I installed iced tea as the java plugin for firefox. When I go to the verification page on java.com it tells me I have an old version, and when I test it on the sites I want to use it (virtualnes.com for example) it just shows me a white recangle and doesnt show anything.

----------


## sammiev

> I have the java installation that is on Natty Narwal by default, and I installed iced tea as the java plugin for firefox. When I go to the verification page on java.com it tells me I have an old version, and when I test it on the sites I want to use it (virtualnes.com for example) it just shows me a white recangle and doesnt show anything.


For jre java read on.

----------


## lovinglinux

Firefox 7 will be released tomorrow.

When Firefox 8 is out, Mozilla will provide a LTS version, to solve Enterprise issues.

http://www.conceivablytech.com/9442/...-in-businesses

http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/201...lf-hearted.php

----------


## oldsoundguy

> Firefox 7 will be released tomorrow.
> 
> When Firefox 8 is out, Mozilla will provide a LTS version, to solve Enterprise issues.
> 
> http://www.conceivablytech.com/9442/...-in-businesses
> 
> http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/201...lf-hearted.php


Hope this indicates a breather for the add-on developers.  So many have not been able to keep up with the changes and many a good add-on has been left out ... and since the add-on library has always been a major positive talking point for the use of FireFox over other browser platforms, LTS may be their answer!

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hope this indicates a breather for the add-on developers.  So many have not been able to keep up with the changes and many a good add-on has been left out ... and since the add-on library has always been a major positive talking point for the use of FireFox over other browser platforms, LTS may be their answer!


In my personal opinion, add-on compatibility has been better than before the fast release cycle.

----------


## mikewhatever

So, Firefox 7.0 is out. Has anyone noticed less memory usage? It seems here, it's slightly more rather then less.

----------


## speedwell68

Does anyone know when this will hit the Natty repos?

----------


## el_koraco

Give the people some time to package it. But, for serious, it's not much different than 6. A little faster maybe.

----------


## speedwell68

I know I should be patient, but I am a bit of a Firefox junkie.  I am really impressed with what Mozilla are doing at the moment.

----------


## kerryhall

How do I get the latest version of firefox using apt in Ubuntu? I thought it would be available in the backports, but it didn't show up here:

http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid-backports/allpackages

Thanks!

----------


## WorMzy

Add the Fx PPA to your sources list, then simply run



```
sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
```

----------


## kerryhall

Thank you so much! That is exactly what I was looking for!

----------


## jcolyn

I don't know about Ubuntu but I have it in PCLinuxOS. It is faster than 6...

----------


## lovinglinux

> So, Firefox 7.0 is out. Has anyone noticed less memory usage? It seems here, it's slightly more rather then less.


I haven't noticed. My profile is using 540Mb right now, due to cache configuration and tons of add-ons. But a clean profile running a macro continuously reloading a single page is using only 112M. The macro is running for hours, but the page doesn't have complex scripts like Gmail for example.

I don't think you will notice a huge difference in memory usage unless you run it for a few hours. In my understanding, the memory improvements are related to memory management and not memory usage at startup. This means Firefox will release memory more efficiently than before, when closing tabs, thus avoiding memory usage build up on long sessions. I could be wrong tho.

----------


## Lucradia

Firefox 7 isn't on the "release" channel for Windows it seems even though many sites said it was just released, even though I just updated to Firefox 6 not too long ago.

----------


## KiwiNZ

> Firefox 7 isn't on the "release" channel for Windows it seems even though many sites said it was just released, even though I just updated to Firefox 6 not too long ago.


Yes it is I am using it on my Windows laptop

----------


## sffvba[e0rt

I am using FF Portable and it was also crying a little while ago that I need to upgrade  :Sad:  (25MB download every time)


404

----------


## jeju20

I hope they fix memory issue..
FF been eating my win 7 ram and now using my ubuntu for browsing and only took 150mb for 15 tabs

----------


## lovinglinux

> I know I should be patient, but I am a bit of a Firefox junkie.  I am really impressed with what Mozilla are doing at the moment.


In this case, I recommend using the mozillateam ppa. See Firefox 7 & Beyond Mega Thread

----------


## sanderd17

Arch just putted FF7 in their stable repos. 

FF7 is indeed slightly faster. But I haven't noticed other differences. Even memory usage is still quite high (currently about 200MB with 5 tabs open)

----------


## lovinglinux

> I hope they fix memory issue..
> FF been eating my win 7 ram and now using my ubuntu for browsing and only took 150mb for 15 tabs


Memory usage depends on which pages are loaded in each tab, how many add-ons you have and also how much memory is allocated by the cache. For instance, my Firefox uses 250-540Mb. But I have 56 add-ons installed and most likely that one of them is leaking memory. Another example, if you leave Gmail open for a long time, it will eat a lot of memory, because of all the scripts and constant mail checking.

Firefox 7 memory improvements should alleviate this problem, by better managing memory and releasing it when closing tabs. It also has an option to prevent all tabs from loading automatically when you start. This is great if you keep a lot of tabs open, since they are loaded only when you click them. Thus it starts a lot faster.

Bar Tab was a great add-on, that allowed, among other things, to unload a tab after a period of inactivity. Unfortunately, it hasn't been updated to work with Firefox 5 or beyond and the author seems to be focused on developing Bar Tab Light, with is useless on Firefox 7, since what it does is now built in Firefox.

I recommend that you try Cache Status add-on. It won't solve your memory problems, but it might help. It is a really nice add-on.

----------


## vasa1

> ... Even memory usage is still quite high (currently about 200MB with *5* tabs open)


It's not the number of tabs that's important but what's running in the tabs.

----------


## Lucradia

> Yes it is I am using it on my Windows laptop


Then explain this:

----------


## sffvba[e0rt

> Then explain this:


I fail to see how he could (or should) explain your installation showing what it is showing...

See my screenshot too.


404

----------


## BrokenKingpin

Hopefully FF7 has fixed some of the bookmark syncing I am currently having in 11.04. For some reason the sync fails every time, so I had to switch back to Chromium for the time being.

----------


## teejay17

> Does anyone know when this will hit the Natty repos?


I have a Natty 32 bit machine, a Natty 64 bit machine, and a Linux Mint Katya 64 bit. Firefox 7 has not hit the repos for these machines yet. 
I have noticed that Firefox 7 is much faster on my Windows machines, so I can't wait for it to hit the Natty repos.

----------


## Kixtosh

> ... I could be wrong tho.


*What!?!* I'm never going to read this thread ever again!

...  :Tongue:  ...  :Wink:  ...  :Biggrin:

----------


## MasterNetra

On Lucid and using the Firefox Stable PPA provided via Ubuntu-Tweak and Firefox 7 is available currently, using it now. Seems to be faster then 6 to me.

----------


## MonolithImmortal

Relevant:

Points of interest: 
 -Drastically improved memory handling for certain use cases
 -Added an opt-in system for users to send performance data back to Mozilla to improve future versions of Firefox                                                  


Points of interest: 
 - Users running Mac OS X 10.7 are no longer able to use  gestures to navigate. This is due to underlying operating system changes  and will be fixed in a future release (see bug 668953)                                                  
 - The video control buttons may not work when viewing QuickTime videos with libtotem
 - Users compiling from source might need a newer gcc and libstdc++ as the build requirements have changed.

----------


## forrestcupp

> I fail to see how he could (or should) explain your installation showing what it is showing...
> 
> See my screenshot too.
> 
> 
> 404


Mine is the same as Lucradia's in Windows. It says version 6.02, and after checking for updates, it says that it is up to date. 

The reason it's relevant for KiwiNZ to say something about it is because he told Lucradia that he was wrong about v.7 not being on Windows release channel, and other people aren't getting the update in Windows. So either Kiwi is wrong about it being available in the official Windows release channel, or we need to know why it isn't working for us.

----------


## MonolithImmortal

> Mine is the same as Lucradia's in Windows. It says version 6.02, and after checking for updates, it says that it is up to date. 
> 
> The reason it's relevant for KiwiNZ to say something about it is because he told Lucradia that he was wrong about v.7 not being on Windows release channel, and other people aren't getting the update in Windows. So either Kiwi is wrong about it being available in the official Windows release channel, or we need to know why it isn't working for us.


Probably a location/mirror thing. FYI, I've got Firefox 7, and it came through the updates. Wait out the rest of the day and you should have it.

----------


## beew

Having checked Natty yet, but I have upgraded to FF7 on Maverick last night (~14 hours ago) At work we use Win7, haven't gotten any update notification.

----------


## Lucradia

I used the full installer, as it comes with a built-in upgrade system.

----------


## lovinglinux

> *What!?!* I'm never going to read this thread ever again!
> 
> ...  ...  ...


What I meant is that I haven't read the complete changelog, so it might also include startup memory usage improvements.  :Smile:

----------


## lovinglinux

*Important Notice about Add-ons and Firefox 7*

http://blog.mozilla.com/addons/2011/...d-on-upgrades/





> Weve identified an issue in which some users may have one or more of their add-ons hidden after upgrading to the latest Firefox version, affecting both desktop and mobile. These add-ons and their data are still intact and havent actually been removed. We paused new updates to Firefox to minimize the potential impact on users and will soon release an update to fix this issue and ensure all your add-ons are visible and usable. In the meantime, if you notice an add-on missing entirely from the Add-ons Manager, you can use a simple workaround to recover them.
> 
> We are working hard to resolve this issue. We know how important add-ons are to you and apologize for the inconvenience.
> 
> Justin Scott, on behalf of the Firefox Add-ons team

----------


## Quincy5

> Add the Fx PPA to your sources list, then simply run
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
> ```


This does not work for me on Natty to get Firefox 7. It just says I already have the newest version.

Also Firefox 7 is not in the Ubuntu auto updates; I have read on several websites it should be.

Is there any other way to get it? Or do I just have to be patient for an update to arrive?

----------


## vasa1

> ... Or do I just have to be patient for an update to arrive?


I'm being patient  :Smile: 

and keeping trying
sudo apt-get update
and
sudo apt-get upgrade
frequently  :Smile:   :Smile: 

From what I understand, folks at Ubuntu have to do a bit of work on each Fx release before pushing it to us and that maybe taking a while.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I'm being patient 
> 
> and keeping trying
> sudo apt-get update
> and
> sudo apt-get upgrade
> frequently  
> 
> From what I understand, folks at Ubuntu have to do a bit of work on each Fx release before pushing it to us and that maybe taking a while.





> This does not work for me on Natty to get Firefox 7. It just says I already have the newest version.
> 
> Also Firefox 7 is not in the Ubuntu auto updates; I have read on several websites it should be.
> 
> Is there any other way to get it? Or do I just have to be patient for an update to arrive?


Firefox 7 is only available for Lucid and Maverick through the stable ppa. Natty users will have to wait for the official repository to be updated. I don't know why is not available yet. Only Chris Coulson can answer that. Usually they make it available within 24 hours of release. The easiest solution is to use the _firefox-next_ ppa, which will install Firefox 7.0b6 and disable the ppa when the final version becomes available through the official repository. See the first post for instructions.

----------


## vasa1

> ... I don't know why is not available yet. ...


Maybe it's related to the add-on problem you posted here?

----------


## teejay17

Okay, I'm starting to think they forgot to add Firefox 7 to the Natty repos...
If Lucid gets it before natty, something is off

----------


## koleoptero

> Okay, I'm starting to think they forgot to add Firefox 7 to the Natty repos...
> If Lucid gets it before natty, something is off


Lucid doesn't get it at all iirc, you have to have the mozilla repos to get upgrades there.

----------


## Quincy5

Why should such a relatively small problem be a showstopper then?

The workaround is easy and if the add-ons are updated first there is no problem at all, so it will affect only a very small number of people; then why keep everyone waiting for who knows how long?

----------


## teejay17

> Lucid doesn't get it at all iirc, you have to have the mozilla repos to get upgrades there.


I thought Mozilla was also looking after the repos for Natty...

----------


## koleoptero

> I thought Mozilla was also looking after the repos for Natty...


If you have added the ppa:mozilla-team/firefox-stable ppa to your sources then yes. If not, then no.

EDIT: I see they've dropped the natty part of this repository, so you must be getting firfox from the official repos, so canonical takes care of them. Anyway even if it delays a few days it shouldn't bother you because there's not much different in the new version. It won't change your digital life in the least bit.

----------


## lovinglinux

> If you have added the ppa:mozilla-team/firefox-stable ppa to your sources then yes. If not, then no.
> 
> EDIT: I see they've dropped the natty part of this repository, so you must be getting firfox from the official repos, so canonical takes care of them. Anyway even if it delays a few days it shouldn't bother you because there's not much different in the new version. It won't change your digital life in the least bit.


It is not Mozilla that takes care of the firefox-stable ppa. It is the Ubuntu Mozilla Team, which are the guys responsible for packaging Firefox and other Mozilla applications for Ubuntu. They are also responsible for Firefox in the official repos. 

We currently don't know why Firefox 7 isn't in the official repos yet. Only Chis Coulson can answer that.

The easiest solution is to use the _firefox-next_ ppa, which will install Firefox 7.0b6. Once the final version reaches the official repos, you need to disable the ppa and upgrade again, to get the final version.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Maybe it's related to the add-on problem you posted here?


It is possible indeed.

----------


## koleoptero

I know that's it's not Mozilla, just saying. Thanks for pointing it out though, in case someone sends any complaints to the actual firefox devs.

----------


## vbulash

Few days ago stable release of FireFox 7 was announced.
Meantime, anounce contains the following sentence "If youre using Ubuntu 11.04 or 11.10 you dont need to do anything special to get the upgrade: Firefox will update automatically via Update Manager in the coming hours".
Compare "coming hours" and 2 days since anounce.

Currently: Ubuntu 11.04, FireFox 6.0.2
Repository ppa:/mozillateam/firefox-stable was added to sources about month ago.
There is no way to upgrade FireFox 6.0.2 to 7.0.
(apt-get update - OK
apt-get upgrade - nothing new
apt-get install firefox - you (I) have latest version
GUI manipuplations inside Update Manager / Synaptic - no FireFox 7 found).

What's wrong?

----------


## dino99

new FF is there if your ppa is set correctly. Look at your sources.list, all the main/universe/multiverse/... need to be activated

https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+...firefox-stable

----------


## vasa1

> Few days ago stable release of FireFox 7 was announced.
> Meantime, anounce contains the following sentence "If youre using Ubuntu 11.04 or 11.10 you dont need to do anything special to get the upgrade: Firefox will update automatically via Update Manager in the coming hours".
> Compare "coming hours" and 2 days since anounce.
> ...
> What's wrong?


They found a problem relating to add-ons. That's been fixed. Most likely, we'll be offered 7.0.1, not 7.0
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=680802

----------


## teejay17

> It is not Mozilla that takes care of the firefox-stable ppa. It is the Ubuntu Mozilla Team, which are the guys responsible for packaging Firefox and other Mozilla applications for Ubuntu. They are also responsible for Firefox in the official repos. 
> 
> We currently don't know why Firefox 7 isn't in the official repos yet. Only Chis Coulson can answer that.
> 
> The easiest solution is to use the _firefox-next_ ppa, which will install Firefox 7.0b6. Once the final version reaches the official repos, you need to disable the ppa and upgrade again, to get the final version.


I'll just wait for the official--less problems that way--especially if they are waiting to iron out a bug.

----------


## vbulash

> new FF is there if your ppa is set correctly. Look at your sources.list, all the main/universe/multiverse/... need to be activated
> 
> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+...firefox-stable


all main / universe / multiverse repositories activated.
sources included the following lines:


```
deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu natty main 
deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu natty main
```

(as it is written by mozillateam).
Still no result  :Sad: 

However, apt-get update | grep "mozilla" is null - seems mozilla sources completely ignored. Maybe it's a key of a problem?

----------


## galacticaboy

I added the Firefox Stable PPA and it updated me to Firefox 7 Beta... oh well works just as good.

----------


## vbulash

> all main / universe / multiverse repositories activated.
> sources included the following lines:
> 
> 
> ```
> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu natty main 
> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu natty main
> ```
> 
> ...


When I write similar for thunderbird:


```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-stable
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install thunderbird
```

everyting is ok - thunderbird upgrades to 7.
The problem with the firefox only

----------


## vbulash

> When I write similar for thunderbird:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-stable
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get install thunderbird
> ```
> 
> ...


Absolutely the same on FRESH Kubuntu 11.04 installation - thunderbird upgrades ok, firefox no.

----------


## wkrekik

Same think in Xubuntu 11.04 : mozilla stable ppa enabled, thunderbird updated but not firefox

----------


## Skerit

older versions (like 10.10) are getting Firefox 7 updates, 11.04 isn't. No idea why.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Few days ago stable release of FireFox 7 was announced.
> Meantime, anounce contains the following sentence "If youre using Ubuntu 11.04 or 11.10 you dont need to do anything special to get the upgrade: Firefox will update automatically via Update Manager in the coming hours".
> Compare "coming hours" and 2 days since anounce.
> 
> Currently: Ubuntu 11.04, FireFox 6.0.2
> Repository ppa:/mozillateam/firefox-stable was added to sources about month ago.
> There is no way to upgrade FireFox 6.0.2 to 7.0.
> (apt-get update - OK
> apt-get upgrade - nothing new
> ...


We currently don't know why Firefox 7 isn't in the official repos yet. Only Chis Coulson can answer that. I have sent a PM to him, but didn't receive an answer yet.

Most likely that they are busy or waiting for Firefox 7.0.1 because of a bug. 

The easiest solution is to use the _firefox-next_ ppa, which will install Firefox 7.0b6. Once the final version reaches the official repos, you need to disable the ppa and upgrade again, to get the final version.

----------


## teejay17

Yes, this must have something to do it: http://blog.mozilla.com/addons/2011/...d-on-upgrades/

----------


## mikodo

I just got an update to FF 7.0.1 from PPA. Add-on Compatibility Reporter reports that this FF version is not compatible with TACO with Abine 4.3. I reported it to Mozilla; is there anything else I can do? 

Should I just wait now, until the folks at TACO with Abine fix it?

Thanks.

Just read back a bit in the thread. I use Lucid, don't know if you guys on Natty, are getting the update also or not!

----------


## catlover2

I just upgraded to 7.0.1 with the Mozilla PPA on Natty.

----------


## oldsoundguy

> I just got an update to FF 7.0.1 from PPA. Add-on Compatibility Reporter reports that this FF version is not compatible with TACO with Abine 4.3. I reported it to Mozilla; is there anything else I can do? 
> 
> Should I just wait now, until the folks at TACO with Abine fix it?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Just read back a bit in the thread. I use Lucid, don't know if you guys on Natty, are getting the update also or not!



Try the fork: Beef Taco.  It is in the add ons.

----------


## mikodo

> Try the fork: Beef Taco.  It is in the add ons.


Thanks, I got the fork version. It appears compatible with FF 7.0.1. :^)

----------


## vasa1

Got 7.0.1 via a regular update. >>> I didn't need to add any ppa.

----------


## vbulash

> Got 7.0.1 via a regular update. >>> I didn't need to add any ppa.


Got also. It works!

----------


## mikodo

Misinformation. I read further back in the thread.

Sorry!

----------


## mikodo

ditto,

----------


## jeju20

> Memory usage depends on which pages are loaded in each tab, how many add-ons you have and also how much memory is allocated by the cache. For instance, my Firefox uses 250-540Mb. But I have 56 add-ons installed and most likely that one of them is leaking memory. Another example, if you leave Gmail open for a long time, it will eat a lot of memory, because of all the scripts and constant mail checking.
> 
> Firefox 7 memory improvements should alleviate this problem, by better managing memory and releasing it when closing tabs. It also has an option to prevent all tabs from loading automatically when you start. This is great if you keep a lot of tabs open, since they are loaded only when you click them. Thus it starts a lot faster.
> 
> Bar Tab was a great add-on, that allowed, among other things, to unload a tab after a period of inactivity. Unfortunately, it hasn't been updated to work with Firefox 5 or beyond and the author seems to be focused on developing Bar Tab Light, with is useless on Firefox 7, since what it does is now built in Firefox.
> 
> I recommend that you try Cache Status add-on. It won't solve your memory problems, but it might help. It is a really nice add-on.


But I only found FF 6 on my update manager ( I will stay on ff 4 till ff7 released on my updates manager).

----------


## rojaasensei

Had to wait more than 2 days, but Firefox 7 update finally appeared in the Ubuntu repositories a few hours back. :Very Happy:

----------


## Quincy5

I also received FF7 through the regular update manager. I didn't want to install a beta version on my work machine.

----------


## in·ter·punct

Just got the update as well. According to lifehacker, FF7 comes in 2nd in terms of speed.

Edit: Edit > Preferences > Advanced > General > System Defaults: Submit performance data. Is this new in FF7?

----------


## lovinglinux

Looks like the MozillaTeam was waiting for 7.0.1 because of the add-on manager bug.




> Just got the update as well. According to lifehacker, FF7 comes in 2nd in terms of speed.
> 
> Edit: Edit > Preferences > Advanced > General > System Defaults: Submit performance data. Is this new in FF7?


Yes, this is new in FF 7.

----------


## bvr421

A new version every 4-6 wks? Why not just do it right and be done with it?

----------


## catlover2

> A new version every 4-6 wks? Why not just do it right and be done with it?


I love that idea, but......

----------


## lovinglinux

> A new version every 4-6 wks? Why not just do it right and be done with it?


It is every 6-12 weeks.

Because it is not about just fixing problems, but adding new features. Before the fast release model, we had to wait a year before being able to use new stuff. Now, they are improving Firefox and adding new features every 6 weeks. It is great.

----------


## SoFl W

> Edit: Edit > Preferences > Advanced > General > System Defaults: Submit performance data. Is this new in FF7?



I *think* I saw it in five or six, but can't be sure.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I *think* I saw it in five or six, but can't be sure.


Nope. I just tested FF 6 and it doesn't have it.

----------


## DaveMcC

I have been getting a little bit of trouble from ver 5 firefox, so I decided to download and unpack firefox ver 7

But I am unable to get it to install,
This is what I tried

sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get upgrade

What am I doing wrong ? I am only an old fool who has become stuck "again"

Dave

----------


## papibe

Look like the right steps. Any error?

What version firefox reports?


```
$ firefox --version
```

Did you restart firefox?

Regards.

----------


## dniMretsaM

Replace sudo apt-get upgrade with sudo apt-get install firefox and see what happens. If you get any errors along the way, please report them to us.

----------


## Miqi

You should be able to upgrade your existing firefox installation from the browser. Is that not working?

----------


## wojox

Try running:



```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get upgrade
```

again, if I remember correctly.

----------


## dniMretsaM

So in FF7, I noticed that in the URL bar the protocol (http:// file://  etc.) is missing. How can I re-enable this? I realize this is a way of  dumbing down the interface (similar to hiding common file extensions),  but I really don't need it like that. I actually find it annoying (I  also find hiding file extensions annoying. My family members laptops  came with that enabled by default, drives me crazy.). Plus I'm kind of  on a quest to obtain power user-ship, so if anything, I need less  dumbing down than I have now. Anyway, how can I change this. I searched  around on Google and in about**:config, but couldn't find anything.

----------


## Jerriy

It hides the "http://" prefix of the URLs in the location bar. Now if it was only hidden from view it wouldn't have mattered but unfortunately it's also omitted when you want to copy the url via the method of highlight-location-bar + drag-&-drop. 

And so as usual the geeks have once again ruined another browser: what was once the user-friendliest has now degenerated into "Explorer-grade" unfriendliness. And you know it's nerds that caused this problem cuz they of course never drag-&-drop but prefer keyboard shortcuts (evidence: copying the URL via shortcuts does "add" the http prefix on the url that becomes visible after the paste) The Firefox 7 developers "forgot" to preserve the old functionality the lack of which negatively affects not them but normal users who don't have a clue about shortcuts and are once again forced to tinker into their system of aboutconfig and what not, just to "undo" this new bug

And needless to say this never-should-have-existed crappy NEW Firefox bug doesn't exist in the latest or in any of Google's Chrome browser. No wonder Firefox is losing ground. I hope Firfox loses more ground. Maybe then the goons might finally get the clue that they are not supposed to make things more complicated just for the sake of it
.

----------


## bcschmerker

> It hides the "http" prefix of URLs as in the location bar. Now if it was only hidden from view it wouldn't have mattered but unfortunately it's also omitted when you want to copy the url via the method of highlight + drag-&-drop....


As it turns out, the Jeremy Morton Extension FeatureFix (version 1.1.1 as of 2 October 2011), available at Mozilla® Add-Ons, has a fix for this issue in the Toolbar Tweaks:  "[X] Disable URL trimming." The new URL formatting has allowed me to dispense with the Dao Gottwald Extension Locationbar², as I didn't need its linkification tweaks on top of the domain accenting that I found desirable to confirm a particular Website's server.

----------


## Jerriy

> As it turns out, the Jeremy Morton Extension FeatureFix (version 1.1.1 as of 2 October 2011), available at Mozilla® Add-Ons, has a fix for this issue in the Toolbar Tweaks:  "[X] Disable URL trimming." The new URL formatting has allowed me to dispense with the Dao Gottwald Extension Locationbar², as I didn't need its linkification tweaks on top of the domain accenting that I found desirable to confirm a particular Website's server.


Well I'm glad someone came up with an addon to solve the problem. Except that it's a bit pointless to upgrade to a new version and immediately start piling on new extensions and addons (because the browser will be slower and you lose the opportunity to exploit the speed advantage that would have been been there otherwise
.

----------


## Quincy5

> Well I'm glad someone came up with an addon to solve the problem. Except that it's a bit pointless to upgrade to a new version and immediately start piling on new extensions and addons (because the browser will be slower and you lose the opportunity to exploit the speed advantage that would have been been there otherwise
> .


You don't need an add-on for this: on an other forum I found the following solution:
In about**:config look for "browser.urlbar.trimURLs" and change the value to FALSE.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I have been getting a little bit of trouble from ver 5 firefox, so I decided to download and unpack firefox ver 7
> 
> But I am unable to get it to install,
> This is what I tried
> 
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get upgrade
> 
> ...


If you are using Ubuntu 11.04, you won't get Firefox 7 from that ppa. You just need to upgrade as suggested by wojox.



```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get upgrade
```

Check the first post on this thread for more info.

----------


## dniMretsaM

> Now if it was only hidden from view it wouldn't have mattered but unfortunately it's also omitted when you want to copy the url via the method of highlight-location-bar + drag-&-drop.


To me, this is not a problem. I have honestly never copied a URL this way. I always use Ctrl+C or right-click -> copy. Both of which preserve the prefix (http:// or file:// or whatever). However, I could see how it would be annoying to some users, so why not do a bug report. I'm sure the devs could come up with a fix fairly quickly. Ranting and complaining won't get you anywhere.




> You don't need an add-on for this: on an other forum I found the following solution:
> In about**:config look for "browser.urlbar.trimURLs" and change the value to FALSE.


Cool thanks. I knew it had to be in there somewhere.

----------


## in·ter·punct

> Yes, this is new in FF 7.


I did some investigating and it looks like the new feature is called Telemetry. If you opt-in to reporting performance, it collects data on the following:

Memory UsageCPU Usage CountCycle Collection TimesStartup Speed
It doesn't send any personally identifiable information and it's disabled during private browsing mode. There's an add-on that allows you to see the data Telemetry has collected.
More info: Firefox 7: Telemetry, Building Privacy into Telemetry

Also, Firefox 7 came in first in the latest Web Browser Grand Prix. :KDE Star:

----------


## teejay17

> I did some investigating and it looks like the new feature is called Telemetry. If you opt-in to reporting performance, it collects data on the following:
> 
> Memory UsageCPU Usage CountCycle Collection TimesStartup Speed
> It doesn't send any personally identifiable information and it's disabled during private browsing mode. There's an add-on that allows you to see the data Telemetry has collected.
> More info: Firefox 7: Telemetry, Building Privacy into Telemetry
> 
> Also, Firefox 7 came in first in the latest Web Browser Grand Prix.


Looks neat. I'm not worried about this; anything to help out Firefox be the best browser around.

----------


## vasa1

> I did some investigating and it looks like the new feature is called Telemetry. If you opt-in to reporting performance, it collects data on the following:
> ...


I've allowed it as well. It's the least we users can do to help improve Firefox.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I've allowed it as well. It's the least we users can do to help improve Firefox.


I have allowed it as well.

----------


## KingYaba

> In my personal opinion, add-on compatibility has been better than before the fast release cycle.


You should let people know how to disable addon compatibility checking by adding a new boolean. 

```
extensions.checkCompatibility.7.0
```

 and set it to false.

----------


## El_Belgicano

Anyone else noticing FF7 (7.0.1 to be exact) sometimes eating up a whole core to a 100% for a while, before dropping again?

It's still somewhat responsive, but kind of annoying.

Thanks

----------


## vasa1

> Anyone else noticing FF7 (7.0.1 to be exact) sometimes eating up a whole core to a 100% for a while, before dropping again?
> 
> It's still somewhat responsive, but kind of annoying.
> 
> Thanks


Does it happen at random or can you tie it down to something?

----------


## El_Belgicano

> Does it happen at random or can you tie it down to something?


I am still thinking it's random, only clue I may have is:

On Ubuntu, it's firefox who eats up the cpu, no signs of plugin-container climbing in htop. Still some responsiveness in FF though.

Nearly the same is happening on Win7(64bit), but there it's the plugin-container who's climbing up to 100% of just one core, FF itself just being (totally) irresponsive, without the cpu rise.

In Win7, it happens while loading a new page, in ubuntu, I can't link it to any specific action, or to a sequence of actions.

Any idea to test what could be causing this behaviour?

Thanks for the fast response...

----------


## dniMretsaM

> I am still thinking it's random, only clue I may have is:
> 
> On Ubuntu, it's firefox who eats up the cpu, no signs of plugin-container climbing in htop. Still some responsiveness in FF though.
> 
> Nearly the same is happening on Win7(64bit), but there it's the plugin-container who's climbing up to 100% of just one core, FF itself just being (totally) irresponsive, without the cpu rise.
> 
> In Win7, it happens while loading a new page, in ubuntu, I can't link it to any specific action, or to a sequence of actions.
> 
> Any idea to test what could be causing this behaviour?
> ...


Try running FF in safemode for a while and see if it happens.


```
firefox --safemode
```

----------


## El_Belgicano

> Try running FF in safemode for a while and see if it happens.
> 
> 
> ```
> firefox --safemode
> ```


Running in safemode, the only thing that came up is:



> WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXCreatePixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported!  This is an application bug!
> failed to create drawable


I'll update this very post if some thing more comes up...

Thanks.

*EDIT:* After a few jumps, a few things appeared:



> [NoScript] OCS: http://maps.google.be/mapfiles/home3.html, CONTENT TYPE UNAVAILABLE YET
> [NoScript] OCS: http://maps.google.com/mapfiles/home3.html, CONTENT TYPE UNAVAILABLE YET
> [NoScript] OCS: http://maps.google.com/mapfiles/home3.html, CONTENT TYPE UNAVAILABLE YET
> [NoScript] [NoScript ClearClick] Swallowed event keyup on chrome://browser/content/browser.xul (rapid fire from http://ubuntuforums.org in 400ms)
> [NoScript] OCS: http://maps.google.be/mapfiles/home3.html, CONTENT TYPE UNAVAILABLE YET
> NOTE: child process received `Goodbye', closing down


The last line just appeared when I closed FF down.

----------


## Claus7

Hello,




> Go to Firefox settings, select the "Content" tab, click "Advanced" next to the "Font" section and untick the option to "Allow pages to choose their own font...".
> 
> If that doesn't help, try NoSquint extension.


I had a hard time fixing the fonts in firefox so as to suit my needs and I think I have made a configuration that I'm happy about. The biggest problem I had was that some fonts were not visible (I was able to see half the height of some fonts in some webpages) even though their size was normal. In order to remedy this I had to install the add-on proposed by _lovinglinux_ which is NoSquint. Without taking more time my specs are:

Chosen font: Arial

Western Font:
Serif -> Size 16
Arial
Times New Roman
Courier New -> Size 13

Minimun Font Size: 14
Allow the pages to use their fonts (ticked).

No Squint Size Settings:
Full zoom level: 120%
Text zoom level: 100%

Resolusion: 1280x1024

Thank you once again for the help,
Regards!

----------


## twogeo

Thanks for the tip re ubufox in 10.4.
I was battling with an Addon Manager crash after restart (and a restart button addon as well) after the Addons fix for 7.0.1


Note that synaptics now offers xul-ext-ubufox 0.9.2 with the ubufox dummy version with exactly the same version number.

----------


## dniMretsaM

In FF7 dims the text in the URL that is not the main website name (i.e for this website everything but "ubuntuforums.org" is dimmed. How can I turn this off? I started using a new theme and it's really hard to see the dimmed text and I find that kind of annoying.

----------


## Vaphell

try about**:config
browser.urlbar.formatting.enabled = false

----------


## dniMretsaM

> try about**:config
> browser.urlbar.formatting.enabled = false


Thank you much!

----------


## sammiev

> try about**:config
> browser.urlbar.formatting.enabled = false


I was looking for that myself a few hours a go. Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## lovinglinux

> You should let people know how to disable addon compatibility checking by adding a new boolean. 
> 
> ```
> extensions.checkCompatibility.7.0
> ```
> 
>  and set it to false.


I recommend in the first post using Add-on Compatibility Reporter.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I am still thinking it's random, only clue I may have is:
> 
> On Ubuntu, it's firefox who eats up the cpu, no signs of plugin-container climbing in htop. Still some responsiveness in FF though.
> 
> Nearly the same is happening on Win7(64bit), but there it's the plugin-container who's climbing up to 100% of just one core, FF itself just being (totally) irresponsive, without the cpu rise.
> 
> In Win7, it happens while loading a new page, in ubuntu, I can't link it to any specific action, or to a sequence of actions.
> 
> Any idea to test what could be causing this behaviour?
> ...


Try optimizing the profile databases.

See http://www.webgapps.org/tutorials/fi...e-optimization

----------


## El_Belgicano

> Try optimizing the profile databases.
> 
> See http://www.webgapps.org/tutorials/fi...e-optimization


Just did, I had two errors about files being encrypted or not being databases, but it said "optimized with sucess" in the end...
Should I be worry about these two errors?
Do my profile directory need to become smaller after the cleanup?

Thanks for your time...

----------


## El_Belgicano

Still noticed the cpu-phenomenon...

----------


## lovinglinux

> Just did, I had two errors about files being encrypted or not being databases, but it said "optimized with sucess" in the end...
> Should I be worry about these two errors?
> Do my profile directory need to become smaller after the cleanup?
> 
> Thanks for your time...


Nothing to worry about.

Although it reduces databases sizes, you probably won't notice any difference.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Still noticed the cpu-phenomenon...


Does this problem occur on a regular interval or randomly?

Try to disable "Block reported attack sites" and "Block reported web forgeries" in Firefox security preferences.

----------


## El_Belgicano

> Does this problem occur on a regular interval or randomly?


I'd say randomly...




> Try to disable "Block reported attack sites" and "Block reported web forgeries" in Firefox security preferences.


Kind of unexpected... What's the thinking?

----------


## lovinglinux

> I'd say randomly...
> 
> Kind of unexpected... What's the thinking?


Those features use Google services to check each web site you access and sometimes they slow down the browser and even cause lock ups. I am not sure if they improved the service, because I haven't used them in a long time. I always disable those when creating a new profile.

----------


## El_Belgicano

> Those features use Google services to check each web site you access and sometimes they slow down the browser and even cause lock ups. I am not sure if they improved the service, because I haven't used them in a long time. I always disable those when creating a new profile.


Thanks for the details on that, but still no joy, got a few cpu "surges" this morning...

Is the security improvement that small that we can afford to disable those checks?

----------


## vasa1

> Does this problem occur on a regular interval or randomly?
> 
> Try to disable "Block reported attack sites" and "Block reported web forgeries" in Firefox security preferences.


One more thing I used to turn off was the link to BBC news (under Bookmarks?). That refreshes quite often.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Thanks for the details on that, but still no joy, got a few cpu "surges" this morning...
> 
> Is the security improvement that small that we can afford to disable those checks?


Well, I never had any problems, but if you feel uncomfortable, you could use WOT add-on. I never used it, so I can't give any information about effects on performance, but it is one of the most popular Firefox add-ons.

----------


## dniMretsaM

> Well, I never had any problems, but if you feel uncomfortable, you could use WOT add-on. I never used it, so I can't give any information about effects on performance, but it is one of the most popular Firefox add-ons.


I use WOT. I like it. I've never really payed attention to the performance effects though.

----------


## El_Belgicano

> Well, I never had any problems, but if you feel uncomfortable, you could use WOT add-on. I never used it, so I can't give any information about effects on performance, but it is one of the most popular Firefox add-ons.





> I use WOT. I like it. I've never really payed attention to the performance effects though.


I had WOT but I ditched it a few weeks back, I decided it did not make me really happier than without it... I guess I can live without the google checks too...

But it is still getting climbs sometimes, even when FF is not in focus nor refreshing/loading a page, it just go for the 100% on one core for a few seconds then drops back...

Thanks for both your inputs on the matter  :Wink:

----------


## Kellemora

I scanned through about 150 of these 1,600+ pages.....

I don't normally use FireFox anymore since they introduced the major memory leak way back in version 3.6.4 and never fixed it.

But eMail links usually open FireFox by default.

I have to go to TERMINAL and use "Killall firefox-bin" every single time Firefox is opened and that command does not restore the massive amounts of memory it is eating up.

I've tried uninstalling, purging and other methods, then restoring and still have the same problems with it.
It works perfectly on Ubuntu 8.04.4, as does most everything else.
I've been slowly updating to Ubuntu 10.04 since the wonderful 8.04 will no longer be supported.  I am STILL quite disappointed with this new Ubuntu 10.04 Release.  They've taken away so many useful features and it only works on two of my 8 computers so I'm stuck with 8.04 on them until they fix 10.04.

I'll keep trying to get Firefox working, since so many are raving about it.
But I've tested over a dozen releases of Firefox, all with the same memory leak errors that I had to switch to Chromium to get my stuff done without those errors.  Versions 3.6.4 through 3.6.18 all contained the same memory leak bug.  Version 3.6.3 was the last known WORKING version of Firefox!  And the one I keep and fall back on when I need serious work done using Firefox.

TTUL
Gary

----------


## dniMretsaM

> I scanned through about 150 of these 1,600+ pages.....
> 
> I don't normally use FireFox anymore since they introduced the major memory leak way back in version 3.6.4 and never fixed it.
> 
> But eMail links usually open FireFox by default.
> 
> I have to go to TERMINAL and use "Killall firefox-bin" every single time Firefox is opened and that command does not restore the massive amounts of memory it is eating up.
> 
> I've tried uninstalling, purging and other methods, then restoring and still have the same problems with it.
> ...


You might try Firefox 7.0.1 (latest stable version) which you can get from this PPA. Add it via the Software Center or run this in terminal:


```
sudo apt-get add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get upgrade
```

Btw, what 'useful features' did they remove between 8.04 and 10.04? You might try 10.10. It's not an LTS release, but it's still very stable.

----------


## VeryFoggy

I am new (3 days old) to Ubuntu. I know NOTHING. I am totally confused. Ubuntu 11.04 was what I loaded. It came with firefox 4. I can not do anything involving videos or online apps. I want firefox 7. 

Most of the instructions I have found are for ubuntu 10 and firefox 3.6. The instructions for the version I have say wait because it upgrades automatically, or to add ppa code (maybe this is only for Ubuntu 10). The mega sticky just has me LOST.

"On Ubuntu Natty, Firefox has been already  updated to comply with the new fast release model and they should  continue to update to new major versions once they are released."
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...irefox+upgrade

1. How do I get firefox 7?
2. Is there an Ubuntu walkthrough somewhere that explains all of the inside jokes and lingo?

----------


## mikewhatever

11.04 has Firefox 4 because that's what was available at the time of its release. Just install system updates, and you'll get all the security and bug fixes since April, as well as Firefox 7.01.

There is no need to add PPAs in Natty.

----------


## Johnb0y

> 11.04 has Firefox 4 because that's what was available at the time of its release. Just install system updates, and you'll get all the security and bug fixes since April, as well as Firefox 7.01.


+1 should.. theoretically!  :Razz:

----------


## kolinab

Hi veryfoggy,

Welcome to Ubuntu and welcome to the forums.

I agree that your firefox should automatically update to version 7. I would open a terminal window (CTRL+ALT+T) and type:



```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get upgrade
sudo apt-get install firefox
```

If that doesn't work, try adding this line first, then repeat the whole process:



```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
```

As far as guides to ubuntu - one of my favourites when I was learning the basics of the OS was: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu 

Keep using the forums and post your questions and problems here.

Kolin

----------


## Johnb0y

> As far as guides to ubuntu - one of my favourites when I was learning the basics of the OS was: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu 
> 
> Kolin


+1 this is the one i use still to this day! lol!

----------


## VeryFoggy

> 11.04 has Firefox 4 because that's what was available at the time of its release. Just install system updates, and you'll get all the security and bug fixes since April, as well as Firefox 7.01.
> 
> There is no need to add PPAs in Natty.


Thanks for the explanation. I figured I was blurring the info for multiple versions, but wasn't sure exactly where.






> Hi veryfoggy,
> 
> Welcome to Ubuntu and welcome to the forums.
> 
> I agree that your firefox should automatically update to version 7. I would open a terminal window (CTRL+ALT+T) and type:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


My connection is painfully slow right now, but it is downloading the updates. I am reading the psychocats while I wait. 

 :Popcorn:

----------


## Sunfist

Thanks Kolinab, I had that repository in update manager but I must have mistyped it or something, deleted it and followed your instructions. Worked like a charm, all updated now and running Firefox 7.0

----------


## jtarin

Running Maverick I have had this constant problem with Firefox context menu.
When a right click in Firefox for a context menu, the menu immediately jumps to another part of the screen. From the point I click it actually opens but then jumps to the right part of the screen as if in stop motion......frame by frame.I imagine its something with a javascript setting but haven't a clue where to start.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Running Maverick I have had this constant problem with Firefox context menu.
> When a right click in Firefox for a context menu, the menu immediately jumps to another part of the screen. From the point I click it actually opens but then jumps to the right part of the screen as if in stop motion......frame by frame.I imagine its something with a javascript setting but haven't a clue where to start.


Mine jumps to the edge of the screen and flickers like crazy, until I release the button and click again.

----------


## jtarin

> Mine jumps to the edge of the screen and flickers like crazy, until I release the button and click again.


That's what I'm talking about. Mine has been doing this for every version of Firefox since 3.5

----------


## lovinglinux

> That's what I'm talking about. Mine has been doing this for every version of Firefox since 3.5


Mine too. No idea how to fix it.  :Sad:

----------


## jtarin

I first noticed it in 10.04 Lucid and thought it was Ubuntu.....upgraded and changed kernel and now at 3.1 but nothing affects it.

----------


## dniMretsaM

I have the same problem. I actually didn't notice it until I upgrade to KDE 4.7.0 (from the Kubuntu Backports PPA) on Natty. I was probably running FF6 or 7 at the time. No idea what it is. I suppose I could file a bug report, but I don't really have enough information for it to actually be useful. And I don't think it's a JavaScript thing because I run NoScript on most sites and it still does it sometimes.

----------


## jtarin

> And I don't think it's a JavaScript thing because I run NoScript on most sites and it still does it sometimes.


That's only for blocking script from running from the site to the browser window. If I'm not mistaken mouse events within the browser window are also controlled by script.

Some documentation on Mouse Events in browsers.I'm going to look at this awhile and see where it leads me.

----------


## vasa1

> Mine too. No idea how to fix it.


I'm not seeing this and can't remember ever having seen this. Not in Windows, not in 11.04 (Ubuntu regular Unity 3D) and not in 11.10 (Ubuntu regular Unity 3D). And not on a few other (Windows) PCs I've put Fx on.

Could it be that you guys have some tweak in common that you've forgotten about? Or a particular brand of mouse?

----------


## jtarin

> I'm not seeing this and can't remember ever having seen this. Not in Windows, not in 11.04 (Ubuntu regular Unity 3D) and not in 11.10 (Ubuntu regular Unity 3D). And not on a few other (Windows) PCs I've put Fx on.
> 
> Could it be that you guys have some tweak in common that you've forgotten about? Or a particular brand of mouse?


It does not happen in Windows. I have witnessed it in 10.04 and 10.10 Ubuntu/Kubuntu. No Compiz. No mouse tweaks. No Firefox add-ons enabled......switching mice has no effect.

----------


## lovinglinux

> It does not happen in Windows. I have witnessed it in 10.04 and 10.10 Ubuntu/Kubuntu. No Compiz. No mouse tweaks. No Firefox add-ons enabled......switching mice has no effect.


I have also seen this on 10.04, 10.10, 11.04 and 11.10, using  Unity or KDE. I have tons of add-ons, so I just assumed was one of them and never really looked for a solution.

----------


## ubupirate

That is a really weird bug. I've never had this happen on Ubuntu, and I've used Ubuntu since when Firefox 3 was around.

----------


## vasa1

Then what about *about:config*? Is it seen in a brand new profile with no old userprefs at all?

----------


## jtarin

I don't have but about 3 add-ons and I'll try disabling those when I get on my Linux machine, but honestly I don't think it will make a difference.

----------


## vasa1

I think the cleanest and clearest approach is to make a new profile and not import anything from anywhere.

----------


## jtarin

> I think the cleanest and clearest approach is to make a new profile and not import anything from anywhere.


Excellent thinking......been there and done that. Two completely different installs of Firefox.....one normal and the other in /opt. Profile in /home/username and profile in /opt/firefox....etc. Same effect. Keep the options coming. There might be something we haven't tried. :Razz:

----------


## vasa1

> ... Keep the options coming. There might be something we haven't tried.


In case you mean it  :Wink: 

Ask in a more specialised forum?
http://groups.google.com/group/mozil...cs?hl=en&gvc=2
http://forums.mozillazine.org/
http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/askSign up and file a bug at bugzilla?

I'd go crazy if I had this rowdy right-click behavior!

----------


## dniMretsaM

Currently running in safemode and have tried many different menus and haven't noticed the bug yet, so I assume it's an add-on.
Here's a list of the stuff I currently have installed:

Add-Ons:
Adblock Plus 1.3.10
Flash-Aid 2.2.1
Global Menu Bar Integration 2.0.2
GreaseFire 1.0.6
Greasemonkey 0.9.12
InstantFox 2.0.8
LastPass 1.75.0
Movable Firefox Button 1.4
NoScript 2.1.5
Oxygen KDE Options 3.5.1
Stylish 1.2.3
TinyEye Reverse Image Search 1.1
Ubuntu Firefox Modifications 1.0
WOT 20110704

Themes:
Default 7.0.1
glowyblue 4.0.4.03

Plugins:
IcedTea-Web Plugin (using IcedTea-Web 1.1.3 (1.1.3-1ubuntu1))
KParts Plugin
ShockWave Flash 11.0 r1
VLC-Multimedia Plugin 1.1.11

I can tell you that the following things are not the problem:

Add-ons:
Feedly
Firebug
Global Menu Bar Integration 2.0.2
GreaseFire 1.0.6
TinyEye Reverse Image Search 1.1

Themes:
Default 7.0.1
glowyblue 4.0.4.03

Plugins:
KParts Plugin

So I guess I'll start enabling add-ons/themes/plugins one by one and report back.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Currently running in safemode and have tried many different menus and haven't noticed the bug yet, so I assume it's an add-on.
> Here's a list of the stuff I currently have installed:
> 
> Add-Ons:
> Adblock Plus 1.3.10
> Flash-Aid 2.2.1
> Global Menu Bar Integration 2.0.2
> GreaseFire 1.0.6
> Greasemonkey 0.9.12
> ...


It is hard to troubleshoot, because I can't reproduce the problem all the time. Might be related to specific pages or conditions.

----------


## dniMretsaM

> It is hard to troubleshoot, because I can't reproduce the problem all the time. Might be related to specific pages or conditions.


True, but one place I have _always_ noticed it is with drop-down menu for selecting a prefix for new threads. The only time I don't notice this is in safemode. So I think it's a safe guess that it's add-on related.

----------


## lovinglinux

> True, but one place I have _always_ noticed it is with drop-down menu for selecting a prefix for new threads. The only time I don't notice this is in safemode. So I think it's a safe guess that it's add-on related.


Oh I see, I only get this problem with the page context menu.

----------


## dniMretsaM

Well, after a little testing, I have tried it with all add-ons and plugins disabled (not in safemode) but it still does it. So maybe it has to do with something else safemode disables (i.e. userChrome.css, about**:config etc.). I just love troubleshooting...

----------


## GNorth

Hello

New at Ubuntu 11.x not new at firefox.
 I am trying to see my passwords under Firefox 7. :Very Happy: 
Would anyone know where to find my username & password under Firefox 7?

In version 3.6 I could save all my usernanes+pw (1000+) on a hard copy using a special script.. :Very Happy: 
How can I do that in version Firefox 7 under Ubuntu 11?
GN

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hello
> 
> New at Ubuntu 11.x not new at firefox.
>  I am trying to see my passwords under Firefox 7.
> Would anyone know where to find my username & password under Firefox 7?
> 
> In version 3.6 I could save all my usernanes+pw (1000+) on a hard copy using a special script..
> How can I do that in version Firefox 7 under Ubuntu 11?
> GN


You can use Password Exporter extension to backup your passwords, but is not recommended to save your passwords unencrypted. 

To access your passwords on Firefox, click "Edit >>> Preferences >>> Security >>> Saved Passwords".

Since version 4, Firefox has a built-in Sync feature, that can save your passwords encrypted on a secure server. See "Edit >> Preferences >> Sync".

----------


## jtarin

> Hello
> 
> New at Ubuntu 11.x not new at firefox.
>  I am trying to see my passwords under Firefox 7.
> Would anyone know where to find my username & password under Firefox 7?
> 
> In version 3.6 I could save all my usernanes+pw (1000+) on a hard copy using a special script..
> How can I do that in version Firefox 7 under Ubuntu 11?
> GN


I like to use LassPass. Browser intergrated and has been very safe and reliable since I have had it......a little over a year. I have tons of passwords, but rarely turn it on. Only the rare case I forget one. You can manage your passwords as to classification in folders. There is a backup kept off machine on your secured LassPass account.....free.

----------


## jtarin

> Well, after a little testing, I have tried it with all add-ons and plugins disabled (not in safemode) but it still does it. So maybe it has to do with something else safemode disables (i.e. userChrome.css, about**:config etc.). I just love troubleshooting...


I have tried this also...last night. No difference.The plot thickens. :Razz: 
Try two different installs as I did and see what results you get.

----------


## vasa1

> Well, after a little testing, I have tried it with all add-ons and plugins disabled (not in safemode) but it still does it. So maybe it has to do with something else safemode disables (i.e. userChrome.css, about**:config etc.). I just love troubleshooting...


My understanding is that *about:config* doesn't remove 100% entries made by an add-on after the add-on is uninstalled. I'm not talking about disabling add-ons temporarily.

On asking around, I've been told this non-removal is to facilitate re-installation at a later date.

That's why I'm in favor of a totally new profile that has absolutely no inputs (imports) from the old.

----------


## lovinglinux

> My understanding is that *about:config* doesn't remove 100% entries made by an add-on after the add-on is uninstalled. I'm not talking about disabling add-ons temporarily.
> 
> On asking around, I've been told this non-removal is to facilitate re-installation at a later date.
> 
> That's why I'm in favor of a totally new profile that has absolutely no inputs (imports) from the old.


Or you can use an extension to remove old entries:

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...ences-cleaner/
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...ddon/ecleaner/

----------


## dniMretsaM

> Or you can use an extension to remove old entries:
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...ences-cleaner/
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...ddon/ecleaner/


Used eCleaner to remove the entries from old add-ons but I still have the issue. I have one more thing to try then I'll run a new profile. Wish me luck.

----------


## dniMretsaM

Tried running with no userChrome.css file and that didn't help so I renamed my profile directory and started Firefox clean. The problem has disappeared. I guess I'll start adding things back in and see when the problem starts.

----------


## sammiev

> Tried running with no userChrome.css file and that didn't help so I renamed my profile directory and started Firefox clean. The problem has disappeared. I guess I'll start adding things back in and see when the problem starts.


Been watching this for a day or so and I don't seem to be having any problems as of such but only running the default add-ons + no-script, flash-aid and jre java. Good Luck.  :Smile:

----------


## BlakeFH

Hi there. I'm using Firefox 7 on Ubuntu 11.10 with Gnome Shell. I was wondering if there was a way I could merge the title bar with the tab row? By that I mean the title text would be gone and the close button would be included at the end of the tab area, sort of like on Windows. Thanks!

----------


## dniMretsaM

> Hi there. I'm using Firefox 7 on Ubuntu 11.10 with Gnome Shell. I was wondering if there was a way I could merge the title bar with the tab row? By that I mean the title text would be gone and the close button would be included at the end of the tab area, sort of like on Windows. Thanks!


Try the Hide Caption Titlebar Plus add-on [direct link]. A guide can be found here (ignore the part about needing Firefox four. It works just fine on 7). The guide is a little complicated, but it works nicely. It's a lot easier to do on KDE (with or without the add-on) than on GNOME because you don't have to mess with Compiz. Either way, it ends up looking pretty nicely.

----------


## BlakeFH

> Try the Hide Caption Titlebar Plus add-on [direct link]. A guide can be found here (ignore the part about needing Firefox four. It works just fine on 7). The guide is a little complicated, but it works nicely. It's a lot easier to do on KDE (with or without the add-on) than on GNOME because you don't have to mess with Compiz. Either way, it ends up looking pretty nicely.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think that I can use Compiz with Gnome Shell. Also, I don't know if there is a HCTP theme for the Adwaita Gnome Shell theme. Although, that add-on is pretty slick. Thank you for your help, though.

----------


## dniMretsaM

> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think that I can use Compiz with Gnome Shell. Also, I don't know if there is a HCTP theme for the Adwaita Gnome Shell theme. Although, that add-on is pretty slick. Thank you for your help, though.


Was not aware of that. My bad. You could possibly get it to work without Compiz, but it would require a lot of trial and error on your part. Should be workable though.

----------


## oldsoundguy

OK .. got an issue with Fire FTP.  Can't find it to use it in FF7. Does not appear in the tool menu.  Yet it shows as installed in the ad-ons. (latest version.)

----------


## dniMretsaM

> OK .. got an issue with Fire FTP.  Can't find it to use it in FF7. Does not appear in the tool menu.  Yet it shows as installed in the ad-ons. (latest version.)


Right click on the empty space beside the URL bar and tick the option "Add-On Bar." The FireFTP button should show up in the a little bar that appears on the bottom of the screen. To move it, Right click on the empty space beside the URL bar -> Customize -> click onthe FireFTP button and drag to another position.

----------


## oldsoundguy

> Right click on the empty space beside the URL bar and tick the option "Add-On Bar." The FireFTP button should show up in the a little bar that appears on the bottom of the screen. To move it, Right click on the empty space beside the URL bar -> Customize -> click onthe FireFTP button and drag to another position.


Thanks! that got it!!

----------


## Frogs Hair

Yesterday's  Nightly build started opening off line after download , so I waited to see if that changed on today's build and no go .

I removed Nightly and all Mozilla and Firefox folders  and reinstalled  without success . I have tried about**: config and  changed the browser off line true & false option , but it reverts to work offline as soon as the is closed and reopened .

Is there anything else  I could try or should I just wait and see what happens on the next build . FF 10 a1 , Ubuntu 11.10 Unity .

----------


## lovinglinux

> Yesterday's  Nightly build started opening off line after download , so I waited to see if that changed on today's build and no go .
> 
> I removed Nightly and all Mozilla and Firefox folders  and reinstalled  without success . I have tried about**: config and  changed the browser off line true & false option , but it reverts to work offline as soon as the is closed and reopened .
> 
> Is there anything else  I could try or should I just wait and see what happens on the next build . FF 10 a1 , Ubuntu 11.10 Unity .


Try https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...yinonlinemode/

I am not sure if it will work on Nightly, even with compatibility check disable, but is worth trying.

----------


## Frogs Hair

> Try https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...yinonlinemode/
> 
> I am not sure if it will work on Nightly, even with compatibility check disable, but is worth trying.


That worked ! I installed the Compatibility Reporter and  Stay Online Mode and it's working .  :Smile:  
The browser was struggling to find the home page with the Ubuntu modifications , so I reverted to the nightly start page .  I will report with any changes . Thank You !!

----------


## lovinglinux

> That worked ! I installed the Compatibility Reporter and  Stay Online Mode and it's working .  
> The browser was struggling to find the home page with the Ubuntu modifications , so I reverted to the nightly start page .  I will report with any changes . Thank You !!


You are welcome.

----------


## Frogs Hair

It seems if I use anything but the Nightly start page It won't open on-line . I'll put down as a bumpy build .

----------


## Utew

Same problem here for me too, with the Nightly's.. 

Try... about**:config    change _network.manage-offline-status_ from true TO false.

Solved it for me...

----------


## soumyabratapaul

I am running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS with all the latest updates. But Mozilla's version is the same after the upgrade also, i.e. 3.6.23. I uninstalled Mozilla and installed it again from the Ubuntu Software Center, and again the same problem, the version is 3.6.23. Please tell me how to upgrade Mozilla Firefox to 7.0.1.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I am running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS with all the latest updates. But Mozilla's version is the same after the upgrade also, i.e. 3.6.23. I uninstalled Mozilla and installed it again from the Ubuntu Software Center, and again the same problem, the version is 3.6.23. Please tell me how to upgrade Mozilla Firefox to 7.0.1.


Merging with Firefox 7 & Beyond Mega Thread. See instructions on first post.

----------


## soumyabratapaul

> Merging with Firefox 7 & Beyond Mega Thread. See instructions on first post.


I can even open any websites, including ubuntuforums.org, facebook.com, and among others. I have updates to the latest stable version of Mozilla Firefox, but the same problem persists.

----------


## amjjawad

Hello lovinglinux,

Needless to say this is a very great thread  :Smile:  thank you so much for your extra effort, really appreciate that.

I have one game on Facebook called "Ninja Saga". I can't play it on Linux. For some reason, it's SO SLOW while it's very normal on Windows 7.
I have the latest browsers (Firefox and Chromium) and I'm using Lubuntu 11.04 32-bit. Yes, latest Flash too, I guess.

Is there anyway I could play that on Linux too?

Youtube and other sites are fine, don't have such problem with other sites only with that game.

Thank you!

----------


## KingYaba

Remind me now to reenable spell check in Firefox, please.  :Razz:  I should clarify that the preferences option under the Advanced tab does not work. I have it marked yet no spelling is checked.

Okay so I opened the languages support options from system-administration and it said something wasn't installed properly. It reinstalled language support and I'm good to go.

----------


## VastOne

@lovinglinux

What is your assessment so far of Shockwave Flash 11.0 r1?

Seen/heard/or had as many flash crashes with FF as I am reading about with Chrome?  

I also had the same issues and backtracked to Shockwave Flash 11.0 d1

----------


## lovinglinux

> @lovinglinux
> 
> What is your assessment so far of Shockwave Flash 11.0 r1?
> 
> Seen/heard/or had as many flash crashes with FF as I am reading about with Chrome?  
> 
> I also had the same issues and backtracked to Shockwave Flash 11.0 d1


Yes, it seems to be causing trouble on both Firefox and Chrome. However, it is working fine on my machines, both running clean installs of Ubuntu 11.10 with FF 7.0.1.

----------


## VastOne

> Yes, it seems to be causing trouble on both Firefox and Chrome. However, it is working fine on my machines, both running clean installs of Ubuntu 11.10 with FF 7.0.1.


Debian and FF 7.01 for me and I was getting only one crash per hour or so...  Not as bad as some but enough to downgrade..

Thanks for the response...

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hello lovinglinux,
> 
> Needless to say this is a very great thread  thank you so much for your extra effort, really appreciate that.
> 
> I have one game on Facebook called "Ninja Saga". I can't play it on Linux. For some reason, it's SO SLOW while it's very normal on Windows 7.
> I have the latest browsers (Firefox and Chromium) and I'm using Lubuntu 11.04 32-bit. Yes, latest Flash too, I guess.
> 
> Is there anyway I could play that on Linux too?
> 
> ...


Facebook and flash cause many headaches to linux users. I can't imagine what they can do together. Have you tried a different version of flash?

----------


## amjjawad

> Facebook and flash cause many headaches to linux users. I can't imagine what they can do together. Have you tried a different version of flash?


I know, each one on its own is a disaster if you ask me so both ... oh well.

I was using 10.xx then 11 now (flash) but same thing, it's very much slow.
Any ideas?

----------


## VastOne

> Hello lovinglinux,
> 
> Needless to say this is a very great thread  thank you so much for your extra effort, really appreciate that.
> 
> I have one game on Facebook called "Ninja Saga". I can't play it on Linux. For some reason, it's SO SLOW while it's very normal on Windows 7.
> I have the latest browsers (Firefox and Chromium) and I'm using Lubuntu 11.04 32-bit. Yes, latest Flash too, I guess.
> 
> Is there anyway I could play that on Linux too?
> 
> ...





> Facebook and flash cause many headaches to linux users. I can't imagine what they can do together. Have you tried a different version of flash?


I went back to Shockwave Flash 11.0 d1 and flash on FB with my games is back to normal..  I am 64 bit though

----------


## in·ter·punct

> In a move that will raise eyebrows, Mozilla is now  distributing a version of Firefox that uses Bing as the default search  provider instead of Google. Rest assured that this is a joint project,  though: the creatively-named Firefox with Bing website is run by  Microsoft, and both Mozilla and MS are clear that this is a joint  venture.


http://www.extremetech.com/internet/...-bing-released

----------


## catlover2

Hmm, just noticed something odd, whenever I try to open the history menu, firefox completely freezes, and I have to kill it.

This happens on Windows too... FF 7.0.1


Am I alone?

----------


## vasa1

> Hmm, just noticed something odd, whenever I try to open the history menu, firefox completely freezes, and I have to kill it.
> 
> This happens on Windows too... FF 7.0.1
> 
> Am I alone?


I'm not seeing any problem with Fx 7.0.1 on Ubuntu 11.10. Maybe it's *K*ubuntu-related?

Or could it be related to some add-on or extension? Does it happen in safe mode?

----------


## catlover2

No dice...

Safe mode and using GNOME classic yield the same result.

----------


## LukaHr

just start using linux ubuntu today. trying to import bookmarks from my windows pc but when I go to bookmarks there isn't import/export option. where I can find it?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hmm, just noticed something odd, whenever I try to open the history menu, firefox completely freezes, and I have to kill it.
> 
> This happens on Windows too... FF 7.0.1
> 
> 
> Am I alone?


You probably just need to optimize your _places.sqlite_ database. You can do that with an add-on, with BleachBit from the repositories or with a sqlite3 command.

If that doesn't solve the problem, then export your bookmarks as html, close Firefox, delete the file _places.sqlite_ from your Firefox profile, start Firefox and import the html file using the bookmark manager.




> just start using linux ubuntu today. trying to import bookmarks from my windows pc but when I go to bookmarks there isn't import/export option. where I can find it?


Click _Show All Bookmarks_ or hit SHIFT+CTRL+O.

----------


## LukaHr

I have ubuntu 11.10 installed and when I click view all bookmarks there is no import/export button.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I have ubuntu 11.10 installed and when I click view all bookmarks there is no import/export button.


Click the Bookmark manager window, then place your mouse over the Unity top panel to see the menu. This is an issue with the global menu thing. In my opinion, when a window is not maximized, the menu should be displayed in the window title bar itself, not the panel. But I suppose we have to live with that for now.

----------


## LukaHr

> Click the Bookmark manager window, then place your mouse over the Unity top panel to see the menu. This is an issue with the global menu thing. In my opinion, when a window is not maximized, the menu should be displayed in the window title bar itself, not the panel. But I suppose we have to live with that for now.


Worked! Thanks! Little tricky!

----------


## lovinglinux

> Worked! Thanks! Little tricky!


Yes, I have been experiencing issues because of that as well. I have started a thread to discuss this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1870528

----------


## amjjawad

> I know, each one on its own is a disaster if you ask me so both ... oh well.
> 
> I was using 10.xx then 11 now (flash) but same thing, it's very much slow.
> Any ideas?


?

----------


## lovinglinux

> ?


See http://www.webgapps.org/tutorials/fi...h-optimization

----------


## amjjawad

> See http://www.webgapps.org/tutorials/fi...h-optimization


I tried most of the suggestions but that didn't work. The game is still very slow.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I tried most of the suggestions but that didn't work. The game is still very slow.


Don't know what else you could do.

----------


## amjjawad

> Don't know what else you could do.


Never mind. I don't play it much anyway but it would be great to know how to make it faster on Linux. Thank you  :Smile: 

In case I want to play it, I'll do that from Windows 7 machine (which I hate).  :Smile:

----------


## in·ter·punct

Firefox is going on a diet.

I wasn't aware of the buttons at the bottom of about**:memory to minimize memory usage.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Firefox is going on a diet.
> 
> I wasn't aware of the buttons at the bottom of about**:memory to minimize memory usage.


Great news.

----------


## dniMretsaM

> Firefox is going on a diet.
> 
> I wasn't aware of the buttons at the bottom of about**:memory to minimize memory usage.


That's awesome!

----------


## VtecHonda

hey. need some help with firefox installation

i am running Ubuntu 10.04. i currently have Firefox 3.6, but i want to install the latest stable version ,(which is 7.0.1).  i have downloaded the new version from mozilla, which looks like this: *firefox-7.0.1.tar.bz2  * 

But i dont know how to install it. 

When i double click the file, it opens the ARCHIVE MANAGER window, and i dont know what to do from there. ( from there, opening the folder gives me a bunch of other files ). 

i know there has to be a simple fix for this, which means i am probably missing an obvious step, (since i am a newbie to ubuntu). 

any and all help would be greatly appreciated. 

thanks all.

----------


## darkod

It's easier to add the repository and do it that way. Just follow this:
http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-t...0-224696.shtml

(even though the link says 4, the instructions are for Firefox 7)

Note: In step 1 they used gksu command, while it's easier to open terminal and use sudo instead of gksu. The rest of the command is the same.

In terminal, it would be:

sudo add-apt-repository....etc

Installing by adding the repository will also allow it to update when ever an update is available.

----------


## lovinglinux

Firefox 8 is just around the corner  :Smile:

----------


## lovinglinux

> hey. need some help with firefox installation
> 
> i am running Ubuntu 10.04. i currently have Firefox 3.6, but i want to install the latest stable version ,(which is 7.0.1).  i have downloaded the new version from mozilla, which looks like this: *firefox-7.0.1.tar.bz2  * 
> 
> But i dont know how to install it. 
> 
> When i double click the file, it opens the ARCHIVE MANAGER window, and i dont know what to do from there. ( from there, opening the folder gives me a bunch of other files ). 
> 
> i know there has to be a simple fix for this, which means i am probably missing an obvious step, (since i am a newbie to ubuntu). 
> ...


I have merged your post with the Firefox 7 & Beyond Mega Thread. See the first post for instructions, then ask anything you need if you have doubts.

----------


## sammiev

> Firefox 8 is just around the corner


Bring it on! =D>

----------


## dniMretsaM

> Bring it on! =D>


+1 Also excited for 9 'cause of the new interface! And 10 (or 11) when the major speed improvements are coming. And pretty much every other version.

----------


## Overthere

Hi everyone,

I installed Xubuntu on my desktop pc, and the version of Firefox is 3.6.

Since I wanted to update to the latest version (7.1 or similar)  I downloaded the new version into the Download Folder and installed it.

But, the default version is still the 3.6, which comes up whenever a browser is required.

So, how do I replace the old version and put the new one in its place? Do I have to be root? Can I do it from my file manager?


Thanks for the assistance!

brian

----------


## cottfcfan

```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
```



```
sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
```

That should do the job.

----------


## mike555

You should have used your package manager , you might need to add the PPA see here;   
http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/firef...table-ppa.html

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I installed Xubuntu on my desktop pc, and the version of Firefox is 3.6.
> 
> Since I wanted to update to the latest version (7.1 or similar)  I downloaded the new version into the Download Folder and installed it.
> 
> But, the default version is still the 3.6, which comes up whenever a browser is required.
> 
> So, how do I replace the old version and put the new one in its place? Do I have to be root? Can I do it from my file manager?
> ...


Merged your thread with the Firefox 7 & Beyond Mega Thread. See first post for instructions.

----------


## lovinglinux

> +1 Also excited for 9 'cause of the new interface! And 10 (or 11) when the major speed improvements are coming. And pretty much every other version.


The new download manager in the UX version of Firefox 10 looks great.

BTW, after installing Firefox 8, page loading time improved a lot here. It might be due to my bloated profile, but the difference is huge. I just wish nVidia produced a decent driver. Currently I am using version 173, otherwise some heavy pages scrolls really choppy.

----------


## beew

> The new download manager in the UX version of Firefox 10 looks great.
> 
> BTW, after installing Firefox 8, page loading time improved a lot here. It might be due to my bloated profile, but the difference is huge. I just wish nVidia produced a decent driver. Currently I am using version 173, otherwise some heavy pages scrolls really choppy.


Actually webpage scrolling is VERY choppy for FF7 on 11.10 too, while scrolling is smooth like silk on 11.04, same Firefox, same addons, same Nvidia driver. This is one among many other issues with 11.10 that will keep me on 11.04 for a while (Unity has nothing to do with it.  :Smile: )

----------


## lovinglinux

> Actually webpage scrolling is VERY choppy for FF7 on 11.10 too, while scrolling is smooth like silk on 11.04, same Firefox, same addons, same Nvidia driver. This is one among many other issues with 11.10 that will keep me on 11.04 for a while (Unity has nothing to do with it. )


But I still get better results with 173 driver on 11.04 and 11.10, independent of Firefox version. However I need to agree performance is better on 10.04.

----------


## nosirrah111

> But I still get better results with 173 driver on 11.04 and 11.10, independent of Firefox version. However I need to agree performance is better on 10.04.


I agree with you completely.

----------


## blstevens

Ever since switching to Ubuntu 11.10 it seems like Tab Mix Plus's Session Manager will save sessions but not load saved sessions.  Any ideas why this may be?  I can't even figure out where the saved sessions are on the hard drive if I wanted to move them over to my Windows machine and open them there.  Thanks.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Ever since switching to Ubuntu 11.10 it seems like Tab Mix Plus's Session Manager will save sessions but not load saved sessions.  Any ideas why this may be?  I can't even figure out where the saved sessions are on the hard drive if I wanted to move them over to my Windows machine and open them there.  Thanks.


I am not sure. I need to install and test the extension to see if I can reproduce the problem. However, I highly recommend Session Manager extension. If you don't need to recover sessions from Tab Mix plus, then this is a great solution. It has a lot of features, including multiple sessions and support for Tab Groups as well.

----------


## blstevens

> I am not sure. I need to install and test the extension to see if I can reproduce the problem. However, I highly recommend Session Manager extension. If you don't need to recover sessions from Tab Mix plus, then this is a great solution. It has a lot of features, including multiple sessions and support for Tab Groups as well.


I installed the Session Manager extension to find that it didn't do anything other than reproduce the closed tabs list under History.  It gave me no options to click on and certainly doesn't allow me to save or restore sessions.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I installed the Session Manager extension to find that it didn't do anything other than reproduce the closed tabs list under History.  It gave me no options to click on and certainly doesn't allow me to save or restore sessions.


Open Session manager preferences. there is an option about the menu display. Toggle that to see the complete menu. It allows to save multiple sessions with multiple configurations (tabs, groups, windows, sidebar, cookies and more), switch sessions, merge sessions,  recover sessions from automatic backups, encrypt session files, import Tab Mix plus sessions from the preferences and more.

----------


## pqwoerituytrueiwoq

Anyone know when we will get the firefox 8 deb (64bit lucid) via the Mozilla ppa?
firefox 7 was in there sooner than this one IIRC

----------


## chrisccoulson

> Anyone know when we will get the firefox 8 deb (64bit lucid) via the Mozilla ppa?
> firefox 7 was in there sooner than this one IIRC


We're currently investigating an upgrade issue in precise which might affect upgrades for people on other releases.

----------


## NoNameWill

I have been running FF8 beta. I am wondering why FF9 beta isn't ready for download? The PPA did have a ubuntu specific update today.  :Confused:  I am on the beta channel.

----------


## blstevens

> Open Session manager preferences. there is an option about the menu display. Toggle that to see the complete menu. It allows to save multiple sessions with multiple configurations (tabs, groups, windows, sidebar, cookies and more), switch sessions, merge sessions,  recover sessions from automatic backups, encrypt session files, import Tab Mix plus sessions from the preferences and more.


It took me a bit to realize the only way to get to Session Manager's preferences menu was through the Add-Ons menu.  I'm used to Tab Mix Plus having everything integrated with the Firefox Tools submenu.  I eventually read the developers site to add the session manager icon next to the web address bar.  They could do to make it a little more automatic and intuitive than it is, but I finally got it.  Thanks!

----------


## vasa1

> I have been running FF8 beta. I am wondering why FF9 beta isn't ready for download? The PPA did have a ubuntu specific update today.  I am on the beta channel.


I think there's often a longer than usual delay for the very first beta or Aurora of a new version. Once things settle down, the usual pattern resumes. Nothing to worry about. Right now, Mozilla's priority may be seeing the main version release is trouble-free.

----------


## pqwoerituytrueiwoq

> We're currently investigating an upgrade issue in precise which might affect upgrades for people on other releases.


Thanks, happen to have an eta?

----------


## mikewhatever

> We're currently investigating an upgrade issue in precise which might affect upgrades for people on other releases.


Who would upgrade to 12.04 now, even if there were no issues?

----------


## pqwoerituytrueiwoq

> Who would upgrade to 12.04 now, even if there were no issues?


testers, point is the issues they found may effect other releases (Debian,mint,lucid,maveric,etc)
we don't need some critical stability issues popuping of over a firefox update

----------


## mikewhatever

> testers, point is the issues they found may effect other releases (Debian,mint,lucid,maveric,etc)
> we don't need some critical stability issues popuping of over a firefox update


Well, that's what beta testing is for. Anyway, Firefox 8 fixes three critical security holes, and since the investigation might take a while, I think I'll take my chances. 

PS: No offense to the PPA team. Your work is much appreciated.

----------


## dusanyu

Anyone have a Functioning Repo to get this installed On 11.10?

----------


## WorMzy

Try the firefox-stable ppa, as suggested in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1712247

----------


## haqking

> Anyone have a Functioning Repo to get this installed On 11.10?


not sure if its in the repos for Ubuntu yet.

I downloaded the binaries for my debian system, stuck it in /opt and created symbolic links for it.

Done

----------


## dusanyu

I tried ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable does not work

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam...source/Sources  404  Not Found

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam...amd64/Packages  404  Not Found

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam...-i386/Packages  404  Not Found

lets see Unbuntu 11.10 

Shiped with a out of Date FGLRX driver out the door 

Now behind on firefox

----------


## rattskjelke

I noticed when Firefox 7 came out the Windows version was available immediately on Mozilla's web site but it took a day or two for it to show up in their PPA.

----------


## haqking

> I tried ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable does not work
> 
> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam...source/Sources  404  Not Found
> 
> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam...amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
> 
> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam...-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
> 
> lets see Unbuntu 11.10 
> ...


It is hardly behind on firefox, firefox 8 only came out yesterday...LOL

Software in repos is is always behind, and PPA's are not official repos so it is not Ubuntu/Canonicals fault.

Download it yourself if you need it http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/new/

----------


## rattskjelke

> I noticed when Firefox 7 came out the Windows version was available immediately on Mozilla's web site but it took a day or two for it to show up in their PPA.


The Linux version, that is.

----------


## WorMzy

> I tried ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable does not work
> 
> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam...source/Sources  404  Not Found
> 
> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam...amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
> 
> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam...-i386/Packages  404  Not Found


Indeed, I've just noticed that there is no Oneiric repo. I don't see why you can't use the Maverick repo for now though.






> lets see Unbuntu 11.10 
> 
> Shiped with a out of Date FGLRX driver out the door 
> 
> Now behind on firefox


If you don't like the release model that Ubuntu uses, use a different distro.

----------


## haqking

> Indeed, I've just noticed that there is no Oneiric repo. I don't see why you can't use the Maverick repo for now though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you don't like the release model that Ubuntu uses, use a different distro*.


+1

It only came out yesterday....LOL

Download the binaries, create symbolic links, it is a channel release and so will update itself

----------


## teejay17

There seems to be an issue right now with Firefox 8 in Pangolin and they've decided to hold back releasing Firefox 8 in 11.10 & 11.04 until they fix whatever the problem is. See here for more details.

----------


## Bobhuber

> Anyone have a Functioning Repo to get this installed On 11.10?


You can go here and pick anything you want.

ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/

----------


## vasa1

> You can go here and pick anything you want.
> 
> ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/


Yes, but that wouldn't come with the Ubuntu add-ons, would it?

I'll just wait. No big deal.

----------


## dusanyu

> There seems to be an issue right now with Firefox 8 in Pangolin and they've decided to hold back releasing Firefox 8 in 11.10 & 11.04 until they fix whatever the problem is. See here for more details.


So there Withholding an update that has two security fixes on the Production branch because it effects stability on the development branch??? 


anyone else find this to be non sequitur? you can push a update to production and not to development easily.

If this is the way Canonical treats security updates on Ubuntu. OpenSUSE 12.1 is available in 6 days is looking like the safer option.

----------


## mikewhatever

> There seems to be an issue right now with Firefox 8 in Pangolin and they've decided to hold back releasing Firefox 8 in 11.10 & 11.04 until they fix whatever the problem is. See here for more details.


Firefox 8 is also unavailable for 10.04 and 11.10 via the stable PPA.





> So there Withholding an update that has two security fixes on the Production branch because it effects stability on the development branch??? 
> 
> 
> anyone else find this to be non sequitur? you can push a update to production and not to development easily.
> 
> If this is the way Canonical treats security updates on Ubuntu. OpenSUSE 12.1 is available in 6 days is looking like the safer option.


Let's not overreact here. There is always a fine balance between stability and security. In fact, Firefox 8 was on Mozilla's ftp servers since November 6, two days before the official release.

OpenSuse is a good distro, but from personal experience, it's usually not ahead of Ubuntu in security updates.

----------


## lovinglinux

I forgot to comment that Mozilla is celebrating 7 years of Firefox!!!!

http://blog.mozilla.com/blog/2011/11...st-mozillians/

I have been using it since the beginning and I am very excited about the following years. Kudos to Mozilla and the community.

----------


## vasa1

Have any Firefox veterans looked at sandfox?

----------


## halw

Will this work with Kubuntu as well?

----------


## teejay17

> Have any Firefox veterans looked at sandfox?


Looks interesting, but I will wait for the official repo.

----------


## VastOne

> Indeed, I've just noticed that there is no Oneiric repo. I don't see why you can't use the Maverick repo for now though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like the release model that Ubuntu uses, use a different distro.


We did... Quite a few of us actually and for me having pure Debian has never been better...  With both Wheezy or Sid and never the issues that I once knew..

Got FF8 yesterday on both Sid and Wheezy and it is working perfectly. Finally seeing the memory usage at a much better rate and from what I understand, FF9 will be even better

----------


## Anayonkar.Shivalkar

Hi,

Yesterday, FireFox 8 was released and I wanted to update it on Ubuntu 11.10.

However, I was surprised to see that there is no 'refresh' button in about box (help->about firefox). Further, I saw that the firefox was only for Ubuntu (i.e. it was not 'default' firefox, but specifically meant to be shipped with Ubuntu).

Is there any way to upate firefox? I saw on net that it can be done by adding ppa repository of mozilla and making a manual update. But why auto-update facility is not provided with default installation?

Also, if I do update by adding repository (apt-get), will I loose my bookmarks, saved passwords etc?

Suggestions welcome.

Thanks.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hi,
> 
> Yesterday, FireFox 8 was released and I wanted to update it on Ubuntu 11.10.
> 
> However, I was surprised to see that there is no 'refresh' button in about box (help->about firefox). Further, I saw that the firefox was only for Ubuntu (i.e. it was not 'default' firefox, but specifically meant to be shipped with Ubuntu).
> 
> Is there any way to upate firefox? I saw on net that it can be done by adding ppa repository of mozilla and making a manual update. But why auto-update facility is not provided with default installation?
> 
> Also, if I do update by adding repository (apt-get), will I loose my bookmarks, saved passwords etc?
> ...



Firefox auto-update is disabled on Ubuntu, because updates are managed by the package manager. You need to update through the Update Manager.

Adding a ppa will not make you lose your bookmarks passwords and other stuff. those are stored in your Firefox profile (~/.mozilla/firefox/<profilename>), that isn't replaced with upgrades.

However keep in mind Firefox 8 is not available through the ppa yet.

I am merging your thread with the Firefox mega thread. Please check the first post for ppa instructions.

----------


## teejay17

> Hi,
> 
> Yesterday, FireFox 8 was released and I wanted to update it on Ubuntu 11.10.
> 
> However, I was surprised to see that there is no 'refresh' button in about box (help->about firefox). Further, I saw that the firefox was only for Ubuntu (i.e. it was not 'default' firefox, but specifically meant to be shipped with Ubuntu).
> 
> Is there any way to upate firefox? I saw on net that it can be done by adding ppa repository of mozilla and making a manual update. But why auto-update facility is not provided with default installation?
> 
> Also, if I do update by adding repository (apt-get), will I loose my bookmarks, saved passwords etc?
> ...


Suggestion: In your case, judging from your bean count (no offense!), I would wait for the official repo. It will prevent a lot of trouble later on, when it is time to update to version 9 and beyond. 
Firefox 8 taking a couple of days to hit the Ubuntu repos is actually a perfect example as to why it's a good idea to wait: they are fixing/eliminating/ironing out the remaining Ubuntu-specific bugs so that the upgrade to Firefox 8 is seamless. Installing before these fixes are finalized can lead to problems in the future.
However, if your system is not mission critical and you aren't adverse to potentially breaking your system, you can experiment with PPAs, installing unofficial sources, and what not. There's no better way to learn. Worst case scenario: having to re-install Ubuntu.

----------


## I2k4

I have Firefox 8 stable after using this:

sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next
sudo apt-get update

Version 8 turns up in Synaptic PM.

I found it odd that the "stable" ppa tops out at 7.01 but the "next" channel delivers the recently released v.8.

----------


## pqwoerituytrueiwoq

> I have Firefox 8 stable after using this:
> 
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next
> sudo apt-get update
> 
> Version 8 turns up in Synaptic PM.
> 
> I found it odd that the "stable" ppa tops out at 7.01 but the "next" channel delivers the recently released v.8.


here is why:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=1738

----------


## lovinglinux

> I have Firefox 8 stable after using this:
> 
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next
> sudo apt-get update
> 
> Version 8 turns up in Synaptic PM.
> 
> I found it odd that the "stable" ppa tops out at 7.01 but the "next" channel delivers the recently released v.8.


Is just a coincidence. The _firefox-next_ delivers only beta versions. However, Firefox 8.0b6, which is the version currently delivered by _firefox-next_ is also the release candidate and the final version. Mozilla didn't make any changes since 8.0b6.

----------


## I2k4

> Mozilla didn't make any changes since 8.0b6.


No doubt right about v.8.  The reason I was checking for updates was that FF 9 beta showed up in Filehippo on my Windows installs.

----------


## J V

I had the firefox-stable PPA installed for a while, and though the PPA shows that it has 2 firefox packages marked v7 and v8, the actual packages.gz file on the server only shows version 7, so I can't get an upgrade.

The repository is added:


```
$ cat sources.list.d/mozillateam-firefox-stable-lucid.list
deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu lucid main
```

The packages file only has the 7 version:


```
http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages
Search for Package: firefox, only returns:"Version: 7.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1~mfs1"
```

Did they forget to add version 8 in my architecture or is something else screwing with my upgrade?

----------


## ikt

https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+...able/+packages

 firefox - 8.0+build1-0ubuntu0.10.04.1~mfs1	(changes file)	chrisccoulson		*Pending*

Hasn't updated yet :>

----------


## J V

Oh, thanks! I hope they push it soon.

----------


## pqwoerituytrueiwoq

this is the hold up
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=1738
though we can always extract the version from Mozilla's server

64bit
http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozi...ox-8.0.tar.bz2
32bit
http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozi...ox-8.0.tar.bz2

----------


## jtmedin

Noticed the start page of firefox had a update to the latest version. I clicked that and got firefox 8. Put it on the desktop & can start firefox 8 from the extraction. However, how do it get the installed firefox 3 replaced with firefox 8? TIA

----------


## vasa1

> Noticed the start page of firefox had a update to the latest version. I clicked that and got firefox 8. Put it on the desktop & can start firefox 8 from the extraction. However, how do it get the installed firefox 3 replaced with firefox 8? TIA


That's an interesting question! I hope someone picks it up. I'm on 11.10 and will eventually get Fx 8 custom-altered a bit by the Ubuntu team to make it integrate well with Unity and other stuff.

Downloading stuff directly from Mozilla works no doubt but that particular version *may* not be "integrated" and I think you *may* face trouble making it the default browser for *everything*.

You could also mention the specific version of Fx you have and the Ubuntu OS version.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Noticed the start page of firefox had a update to the latest version. I clicked that and got firefox 8. Put it on the desktop & can start firefox 8 from the extraction. However, how do it get the installed firefox 3 replaced with firefox 8? TIA


You just need to wait a few days, so the Ubuntu MozillaTeam can solve some issues. Then FF 8 will be available through _firefox-stable_ ppa. See first post for instructions.

----------


## lovinglinux

> That's an interesting question! I hope someone picks it up. I'm on 11.10 and will eventually get Fx 8 custom-altered a bit by the Ubuntu team to make it integrate well with Unity and other stuff.
> 
> Downloading stuff directly from Mozilla works no doubt but that particular version *may* not be "integrated" and I think you *may* face trouble making it the default browser for *everything*.
> 
> You could also mention the specific version of Fx you have and the Ubuntu OS version.


I am currently using FF 8 from Mozilla. One thing that doesn't work is the global menu.

----------


## vasa1

> I am currently using FF 8 from Mozilla. One thing that doesn't work is the global menu.


Can you set _this_ Fx8 as default? Then, when you click on a link in Ubuntu Software Center (such as a link to a program's home page) which Firefox is used?

I remember someone here trying to make Chrome the 100% default and having to take a lot of effort to do so.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Can you set _this_ Fx8 as default? Then, when you click on a link in Ubuntu Software Center (such as a link to a program's home page) which Firefox is used?
> 
> I remember someone here trying to make Chrome the 100% default and having to take a lot of effort to do so.


Yes, with divertion. But Chris Coulson doesn't like this method very much, because it can cause issues with upgrades, then people open bug reports. However, it always worked for me without issues. I use this method in my FoxTester extension.


Assuming you have extracted it to /opt:



```
sudo dpkg-divert --divert '/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu' --rename '/usr/bin/firefox' && sudo ln -s '/opt/firefox/firefox' '/usr/bin/firefox'
```

*To revert:*



```
sudo rm -f '/usr/bin/firefox' && sudo dpkg-divert --rename --remove '/usr/bin/firefox'
```




> *WARNING:* the first command above is to turn into default a Firefox build installed manually, by downloading it from Mozilla and extracting to the opt folder. Don't apply this if you are using a ppa. The old version, installed by the package manager will still be installed, but not in use.

----------


## nrundy

I'm running two computers, 11.10 & 10.04. Both are still using Firefox 7.0.1. I just did manual updates. Still no Firefox 8.

How do I get ubuntu to update to Firefox 8?

----------


## haqking

> I'm running two computers, 11.10 & 10.04. Both are still using Firefox 7.0.1. I just did manual updates. Still no Firefox 8.
> 
> How do I get ubuntu to update to Firefox 8?


http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1712247

and read the last few pages.

----------


## nrundy

Why weren't these issue in Firefox 8 fixed in Beta?

----------


## vasa1

> Yes, with divertion. But Chris Coulson doesn't like this method very much, because it can cause issues with upgrades, then people open bug reports. However, it always worked for me without issues. I use this method in my FoxTester extension.
> ...


Thanks for explaining  :Smile: 
I'll wait for the official version since I'm still new at things.

----------


## jerrrys

I haven't read the ff mega thread, but yesterday i read what i thought was an up to date bog and it stated that ff8 is still beta

----------


## lovinglinux

> I haven't read the ff mega thread, but yesterday i read what i thought was an up to date bog and it stated that ff8 is still beta


There is not such thing. The problem is an upgrade issue. See quote from MozillaTeam member:




> We're currently investigating an upgrade issue in precise which might affect upgrades for people on other releases.


Firefox 8 is not still beta. I don't know where you read that, but I think whoever posted that made a confusion due to the fact that the last beta didn't suffer any change before becoming release candidate and the final version. The only real fact is that FF 8.0b6 was stable enough to become final release without further modification.

----------


## Frogs Hair

See the link . http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/f...ally-released/

----------


## jerrrys

hi lovinglinux and a late congrad  :Smile: 

no such thin as beta in ff; must of been a sad bog i was reading.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Why weren't these issue in Firefox 8 fixed in Beta?


Because they are problems specific to older versions of Ubuntu.

----------


## lovinglinux

> hi lovinglinux and a late congrad 
> 
> no such thin as beta in ff; must of been a sad bog i was reading.


There were 6 Firefox 8 betas. The last one was promoted to release candidate and then to final version.

----------


## jerrrys

> There were 6 Firefox 8 betas. The last one was promoted to release candidate and then to final version.


i don't do a good job of keeping up with ff, just changes too fast for me i guess.

i do like your plugins, thanks.

----------


## lovinglinux

> i don't do a good job of keeping up with ff, just changes too fast for me i guess.
> 
> i do like your plugins, thanks.


Thanks. Indeed they are updating pretty fast now. It is awesome that we get new features sooner.

----------


## jerrrys

> Thanks. Indeed they are updating pretty fast now. It is awesome that we get new features sooner.


since ff5, i have notice performance increase and now running ff7 on this copy.

hows the deep south treating you?  last i heard, your economy was tough

----------


## lovinglinux

> since ff5, i have notice performance increase and now running ff7 on this copy.
> 
> hows the deep south treating you?  last i heard, your economy was tough


FF 8 is even faster  :Smile: 

About the economy, I guess the whole world is suffering.

----------


## jerrrys

> FF 8 is even faster


ff8 faster? damn

----------


## dusanyu

By the time 8 gets Pushed 9 will be the latest version  :Smile:  

(this is more a comment about the speed of firefox versions)

----------


## vasa1

Silly question but what is the difference between *firefox* and *firefox-bin*?

Both are executable and 55.7 kB.

----------


## Holy bible

how to uninstall aurora. idk why is it better but it hasn't got ability to save tabs so i dont want it and on google they say that it is virus. so i want to uninstall it but there is no step by step how to uninstall it. thanks

----------


## lovinglinux

> Silly question but what is the difference between *firefox* and *firefox-bin*?
> 
> Both are executable and 55.7 kB.


Not sure why there is a _firefox_ and a _firefox-bin_. What I know is that firefox is the binary we execute from terminal or launcher and firefox-bin is the the process that actually runs while Firefox is running. Perhaps Chris Coulson can clarify that.

----------


## lovinglinux

> how to uninstall aurora. idk why is it better but it hasn't got ability to save tabs so i dont want it and on google they say that it is virus. so i want to uninstall it but there is no step by step how to uninstall it. thanks


First of all, we need to know how did you install aurora?

How did you get such report from Google? 

Firefox aurora is not better for a stable environment, since it is the beta version of Firefox that hasn't been released yet.

----------


## vasa1

The second-oldest post in this thread talks about a chem spill update of version 8 but I couldn't find anything on that:
http://groups.google.com/group/mozil...af935e5?hl=en#

----------


## Holy bible

> First of all, we need to know how did you install aurora?
> 
> How did you get such report from Google? 
> 
> Firefox aurora is not better for a stable environment, since it is the beta version of Firefox that hasn't been released yet.


I even don't know the difference between aurora and firefox, but i want firefox because i think it is more safe. so i installed it by the way you have posted on the first page, and I first update my mozilla 3.6 to 7.0.1 and then I updated it to aurora. but in Software center there is nothing like aurora or sth. like that. (if you maybe remember its me who posted on absolute beginer talk that i have problem with firefox process and you helped me with safe mode...) so and if I put into google : How to uninstall aurora - every title yells - ADWARE, SPYWARE and this things. so ill be very pleased if you clerify how to uninstall aurora and much better will be that even what is a diference between firefox and aurora.

----------


## vasa1

> I even don't know the difference between aurora and firefox,...


http://blog.mozilla.com/blog/2011/04...apid-releases/

----------


## vasa1

Is it correct that Aurora will not use existing profiles (of the release version or of the beta version)?

I'm curious to know what the CSS Inspector is all about. I'm using the DOM Inspector to find out about selectors and that's the only need that I have for the DOM Inspector.

Edit:
I just downloaded Aurora and found it didn't like any of my add-ons.

The answer maybe here:
http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewto...0759e4d736a9bd

After setting the boolean _extensions.checkCompatibility.10.0a_ to *false* in about**:config, all is well (I think).

There's also a comment that the Add-on Compatibility Reporter was borked but is now fixed.

----------


## vasa1

Yet another question !!!!

Anyone on Ubuntu using the Stylish Extension with Firefox?

I had posted an observation over here:
http://forum.userstyles.org/discussi...-styles#Item_6

The thing is that I'm still seeing high CPU usage with Fx 9 (beta) and with Ubuntu 11.10.

Edit: I'm seeing the same thing with Fx 10 (Aurora).

----------


## lovinglinux

> I even don't know the difference between aurora and firefox, but i want firefox because i think it is more safe. so i installed it by the way you have posted on the first page, and I first update my mozilla 3.6 to 7.0.1 and then I updated it to aurora. but in Software center there is nothing like aurora or sth. like that. (if you maybe remember its me who posted on absolute beginer talk that i have problem with firefox process and you helped me with safe mode...) so and if I put into google : How to uninstall aurora - every title yells - ADWARE, SPYWARE and this things. so ill be very pleased if you clerify how to uninstall aurora and much better will be that even what is a diference between firefox and aurora.


Both are Firefox. Aurora is just the codename for the download channel with versions that are still on alpha stage, which means they are not ready for release yet. You won't find anything about aurora in the software center, because it is a firefox package. There is no such thing as aurora package, it just a different version of firefox with a different codename.

About the Google report, just ignore that. Those reports are not about Firefox aurora. They are about some spyware software which happens to have the name Aurora.

To remove the firefox aurora and instal firefox 7.0.1 open the Software Sources (you can find that from the Dash), click the "Other Software" tab, then untick or delete the lines with:



```
http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/firefox-aurora/ubuntu
```

Then open a terminal and run these commands:



```
sudo apt-get clean
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
```

----------


## lovinglinux

> Is it correct that Aurora will not use existing profiles (of the release version or of the beta version)?


Only _firefox-trunk_ from _mozilla-daily_ ppa uses a different profile.




> I'm curious to know what the CSS Inspector is all about. I'm using the DOM Inspector to find out about selectors and that's the only need that I have for the DOM Inspector.


The Inspector in Firefox 8 allows to point your mouse over html elements on a page and it highlights the element in the source page. It is really cool. In Firefox 10 it has been improved a lot and now you can also see the corresponding CSS style (bye bye webdeveloper extension):






> Yet another question !!!!
> 
> Anyone on Ubuntu using the Stylish Extension with Firefox?
> 
> I had posted an observation over here:
> http://forum.userstyles.org/discussi...-styles#Item_6
> 
> The thing is that I'm still seeing high CPU usage with Fx 9 (beta) and with Ubuntu 11.10.
> 
> Edit: I'm seeing the same thing with Fx 10 (Aurora).


I am using Stylish, but on FF 8. I will test it with 9.

----------


## vasa1

> ...
> I'm curious to know what the *CSS Inspector* is all about...
> ...


Looks really flashy and impressive. I'm not sure how "granular" it will be but it's really neat! I like!

Edit:
But I can't figure out how to copy any of the selectors like how one could do with DOM Inspector. There, a right-click would give a choice of possible selectors and a click would copy the one clicked on. That could then be pasted into a stylesheet.

----------


## vasa1

> Only _firefox-trunk_ from _mozilla-daily_ ppa uses a different profile.
> 
> The Inspector in Firefox 8 allows to point your mouse over html elements on a page and it highlights the element in the source page. It is really cool. In Firefox 10 it has been improved a lot and now you can also see the corresponding CSS style (bye bye webdeveloper extension):
> ...
> I am using Stylish, but on FF 8. I will test it with 9.


Thanks! I hadn't checked out the Inspector in Fx8. I just continued using DOM Inspector. I will look at it.

Re. Stylish, I've seen the increase in CPU usage with Fx6,7,8,9, and now 10  :Sad: 
It's not really a big deal  at ~30% but still I won't be comfortable keeping the editing panel open for a long time.

PS: in the picture you provided, how would you copy "td.vbclean_navbar_bg"? That's what I can't figure out. I'd like to be able to copy that selector's text and paste it somewhere.

----------


## Holy bible

> Both are Firefox. Aurora is just the codename for the download channel with versions that are still on alpha stage, which means they are not ready for release yet. You won't find anything about aurora in the software center, because it is a firefox package. There is no such thing as aurora package, it just a different version of firefox with a different codename.
> 
> About the Google report, just ignore that. Those reports are not about Firefox aurora. They are about some spyware software which happens to have the name Aurora.
> 
> To remove the firefox aurora and instal firefox 7.0.1 open the Software Sources (you can find that from the Dash), click the "Other Software" tab, then untick or delete the lines with:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


heey it doesn't work; i really dont know what to do.. please comment

----------


## lovinglinux

> heey it doesn't work; i really dont know what to do.. please comment


Please attach the firefox-report.txt file generated in your desktop after running the commands below:



```
echo 'Ubuntu Architecture' > ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
uname -a >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Ubuntu Version' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
cat /etc/lsb-release >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Firefox Packages' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
dpkg --get-selections | grep 'firefox*' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Firefox binaries' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
which firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /usr/bin/firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /usr/local/bin/firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /opt/firefox/firefox >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Firefox divertion' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
file /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo 'Sources' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
echo '' >> ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
firefox ~/Desktop/firefox-report.txt
```

----------


## Holy bible

Ubuntu Architecture   Linux mosquito-desktop 2.6.32-35-generic #78-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 11 15:27:15 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux  Ubuntu Version  DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.04 DISTRIB_CODENAME=lucid DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION=&quot;Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS&quot;  Firefox Packages  firefox                        install firefox-globalmenu                install  Firefox binaries  /usr/bin/firefox /usr/bin/firefox: symbolic link to `../lib/firefox-9.0a2/firefox.sh' /usr/local/bin/firefox: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/local/bin/firefox' (No such file or directory) /opt/firefox/firefox: ERROR: cannot open `/opt/firefox/firefox' (No such file or directory)  Firefox divertion  /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu' (No such file or directory)  Sources  lucid-partner.list lucid-partner.list.save mixxx-mixxx-lucid.list mixxx-mixxx-lucid.list.save mozillateam-firefox-next-lucid.list mozillateam-firefox-next-lucid.list.save mozillateam-firefox-stable-lucid.list mozillateam-firefox-stable-lucid.list.save ubuntu-mozilla-daily-firefox-aurora-lucid.list ubuntu-mozilla-daily-firefox-aurora-lucid.list.save ________________________ this is what it outputs

----------


## vasa1

> The second-oldest post in this thread talks about a chem spill update of version 8 but I couldn't find anything on that:
> http://groups.google.com/group/mozil...af935e5?hl=en#


There seems to be a confusing critical bug.

----------


## Big Lizard

> The second-oldest post in this thread talks about a chem spill update of version 8 but I couldn't find anything on that:
> http://groups.google.com/group/mozil...af935e5?hl=en#


So what is a "chem spill" update? That link didn't say anything about what a chem spill update is.

----------


## vasa1

> So what is a "chem spill" update? That link didn't say anything about what a chem spill update is.


I'm not really sure but as far as I know it's analogous to a spill of hazardous chemicals which has to be contained immediately or ASAP. In the software world, it may take the form of an (normally) unplanned update.

Edit:
It appears that it relates to an update shortly after a release!

----------


## SoFl W

> Have any Firefox veterans looked at sandfox?


What is the difference between this and running it in a virtual machine?

----------


## vasa1

> What is the difference between this and running it in a virtual machine?


I don't know exactly but will this help?

In this particular case, from what I could gather the sandboxing is achieved by a script. In virtualization, one may have to install VirtualBox or VMWare?

----------


## SoFl W

> I don't know exactly but will this help?


Thank you, it should help.

----------


## vasa1

Couple of bugs that maybe delaying things are here:
http://askubuntu.com/questions/79186...er/79212#79212

----------


## teejay17

> Couple of bugs that maybe delaying things are here:
> http://askubuntu.com/questions/79186...er/79212#79212


Well let's just hope it gets resolved soon. It'll be nice to quell the grumbling...

----------


## dniMretsaM

> Well let's just hope it gets resolved soon. It'll be nice to quell the grumbling...


The bugs state that a fix is committed. That's good news, at least.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Ubuntu Architecture   Linux mosquito-desktop 2.6.32-35-generic #78-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 11 15:27:15 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux  Ubuntu Version  DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.04 DISTRIB_CODENAME=lucid DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION=&quot;Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS&quot;  Firefox Packages  firefox                        install firefox-globalmenu                install  Firefox binaries  /usr/bin/firefox /usr/bin/firefox: symbolic link to `../lib/firefox-9.0a2/firefox.sh' /usr/local/bin/firefox: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/local/bin/firefox' (No such file or directory) /opt/firefox/firefox: ERROR: cannot open `/opt/firefox/firefox' (No such file or directory)  Firefox divertion  /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu' (No such file or directory)  Sources  lucid-partner.list lucid-partner.list.save mixxx-mixxx-lucid.list mixxx-mixxx-lucid.list.save mozillateam-firefox-next-lucid.list mozillateam-firefox-next-lucid.list.save mozillateam-firefox-stable-lucid.list mozillateam-firefox-stable-lucid.list.save ubuntu-mozilla-daily-firefox-aurora-lucid.list ubuntu-mozilla-daily-firefox-aurora-lucid.list.save ________________________ this is what it outputs


Run those commands in the exact order and exactly as they are:



```
sudo rm -f /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mozillateam-firefox-next-lucid.list 
sudo rm -f /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mozillateam-firefox-next-lucid.list.save 
sudo rm -f /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-mozilla-daily-firefox-aurora-lucid.list 
sudo rm -f /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-mozilla-daily-firefox-aurora-lucid.list.save
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
```

----------


## mamamia88

I heard it was imminent in oneric.   That was about 2 or 3 days ago.  Any idea when it's coming out through update manager?

----------


## vasa1

> I heard it was imminent in oneric.   That was about 2 or 3 days ago.  Any idea when it's coming out through update manager?


http://askubuntu.com/questions/79186...update-manager

----------


## vasa1

> Run those commands in the exact order and exactly as they are:
> ...


And use the 

```
 and
```

 tags at the start and end of your output. It will then display nicely.

You can check by using "Preview Post" next to "Submit Reply"

----------


## wolfen69

Isn't there a ppa for that? I'm happy with FF7, so no rush to get ff8.

----------


## XO-2b

I'm waiting too. Firefox 7 was slow to hit the natty repositories but not as slow as this. Only ppa thats available seems to be the beta ppa, but I choose to wait for the official one. But it would be nice to know whenabouts that will be.

----------


## vasa1

Maybe this will help:



> Sorry, the question is appropriate in this case since we usually push Firefox out shortly after upstream release. In this case, there was an issue found upstream in 8.0 almost immediately after release. Since this was discovered before I could complete my acceptance testing for 8.0, I decided to wait for 8.0.1. Mozilla should be releasing 8.0.1 fairly soon and we will release shortly after them.  micahg 3 mins ago


from the askubuntu link I gave earlier.

----------


## oobuntoo

No one uses Ubuntu Mozilla Security Team PPA anymore?

https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozill...y/+archive/ppa

This is what I'm using to get Firefox 8.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I heard it was imminent in oneric.   That was about 2 or 3 days ago.  Any idea when it's coming out through update manager?


Merged with the Mega Thread, since this question has been asked many times. See my signature for explanation.

----------


## Holy bible

> Run those commands in the exact order and exactly as they are:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo rm -f /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mozillateam-firefox-next-lucid.list 
> sudo rm -f /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mozillateam-firefox-next-lucid.list.save 
> sudo rm -f /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-mozilla-daily-firefox-aurora-lucid.list 
> sudo rm -f /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-mozilla-daily-firefox-aurora-lucid.list.save
> ...


 IDK what i got with my firefox or wwhatever.. but it do everything but last. when i put this code : "sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox" it outputs this: Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Reinstallation of firefox is not possible, it cannot be downloaded. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.  i dont know how to work next... if you dont know too there is no problem. but if you know ill be very pleased THANKS A LOT

----------


## lovinglinux

> IDK what i got with my firefox or wwhatever.. but it do everything but last. when i put this code : "sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox" it outputs this: Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Reinstallation of firefox is not possible, it cannot be downloaded. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.  i dont know how to work next... if you dont know too there is no problem. but if you know ill be very pleased THANKS A LOT


Try this:



```
sudo apt-get clean
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get remove firefox
sudo apt-get install firefox
```

----------


## grubbymitts

It looks like Firefox 8.0.1 is due out which fixes a bug and this will be the one that is pushed to Ubuntu.

https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=701537

From askubuntu.com:




> Sorry, the question is appropriate in this  case since we usually push Firefox out shortly after upstream release.   In this case, there was an issue found upstream in 8.0 almost  immediately after release.  Since this was discovered before I could  complete my acceptance testing for 8.0, I decided to wait for 8.0.1.   Mozilla should be releasing 8.0.1 fairly soon and we will release  shortly after them.  micahg

----------


## dentaku65

New version for Lucid and Maverick compiled on PPA 
https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+...firefox-stable

8.0+build1-0ubuntu0.10.04.1~mfs2

Still not download-able  :Sad:

----------


## Holy bible

> Try this:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get clean
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get remove firefox
> sudo apt-get install firefox
> ```


 yes this finally helped Thanks for your time spent for me

----------


## lovinglinux

> yes this finally helped Thanks for your time spent for me


You are welcome.

----------


## pqwoerituytrueiwoq

Firefox 8 is out but i had to download the deb from the 
http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam...ain/f/firefox/ (end of the page)
update manager wanted to give me 7.0.1 instead of 8 but i decided 7.0.1 was not worth writing to my ssd over

----------


## sammiev

> Firefox 8 is out but i had to download the deb from the 
> http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam...ain/f/firefox/ (end of the page)
> update manager wanted to give me 7.0.1 instead of 8 but i decided 7.0.1 was not worth writing to my ssd over


I did not see anything there for 11.10 yet.

----------


## kronick

guys it all looks like we will hav to wait for the Upstream to release 8.0.1 which should be soon.

----------


## pqwoerituytrueiwoq

> I did not see anything there for 11.10 yet.


must not be approved for unity yet looks like natty/occlet could be waiting for 8.0.1
i could test this theory by using firefox 8 on mint 11 by downloading the deb file (or you could, lol)

----------


## dniMretsaM

^^Nothing to do with Unity.

----------


## sammiev

I moved on to FF9. Now I had time to look it over and test all my add-ons I must say I'm very happy.  :Smile:

----------


## vasa1

> I moved on to FF9. Now I had time to look it over and test all my add-ons I must say I'm very happy.


And I'm on Fx10.
It and the add-ons I have are working just fine. They are:
DOM Inspector2.0.10
DownThemAll!2.0.8
Greasemonkey0.9.13
Inspect Context1.00
SimpleBlock0.0.7
Stylish1.2.4
Ubuntu Firefox Modifications1.0

----------


## lovinglinux

Looks like version 8 is not on hold anymore. Anyone running Maverick or Lucid can confirm if the _firefox-stable_ is updating to v 8 now?

----------


## kronick

my oneiric still won't update

----------


## geoaraujo

> my oneiric still won't update


Same here.

----------


## lovinglinux

> my oneiric still won't update


The _firefox-stable_ ppa only serves Maverick and Lucid. Users of Oneiric get their FF updates from official repository.

----------


## kronick

i know that, but the question is when is ff 8.0 gona hit the repos?

----------


## dniMretsaM

> Looks like version 8 is not on hold anymore. Anyone running Maverick or Lucid can confirm if the _firefox-stable_ is updating to v 8 now?


It's been built, so I can only assume that the end-users are getting the upgrade.

----------


## kronick

Actually not yet.

----------


## dniMretsaM

> Actually not yet.


I'm talking about the PPA.

----------


## El_Belgicano

FF8 on lucid through the firefox-stable PPA, running smoothly...

----------


## kronick

so basically we that use natty/oneiric, which are newer hav older ff :Surprised:

----------


## dniMretsaM

Dude, just relax. It'll come. And without a PPA, 10.04/10.10 would still be on 3.6.18.

----------


## lovinglinux

> FF8 on lucid through the firefox-stable PPA, running smoothly...


Thanks for confirming it.

----------


## decktrio

> so basically we that use natty/oneiric, which are newer hav older ff





> Dude, just relax. It'll come. And without a PPA, 10.04/10.10 would still be on 3.6.18.


I understand his point, though. It's hard to relax, when there are companies (like Google), who are crippling our access to services unless we use the newest browsers.

So since I'm using oneiric ocelot, my options at this point are:
Use FF7, but be forced to use some sites (ie gmail, blogger) with only partial featuresUse Google Chrome, and tolerate their extensions' vast access to our browsing dataDownload the FF8 tar directly from Mozilla, and then worry about the mystery bug that has caused this delay.Switch back to Opera after years of not going near it

----------


## teejay17

> I understand his point, though. It's hard to relax, when there are companies (like Google), who are crippling our access to services unless we use the newest browsers.
> 
> So since I'm using natty, my options at this point are:
> Use FF7, but be forced to use some sites (ie gmail, blogger) with only partial featuresUse Google Chrome, and tolerate their extensions' vast access to our browsing dataDownload the FF8 tar directly from Mozilla, and then worry about the mystery bug that has caused this delay.Switch back to Opera after years of not going near it


Sorry, but Gmail, Blogger, and every other modern website around is completely fine under Firefox 7everything just works. The differences between 7 and 8 are very negligible from a user's point of view, other than the new Twitter search feature and tabs being easier to see when you are dragging and dropping them around.

----------


## Vaphell

> Switch back to Opera after years of not going near it


Opera has many rendering problems, for example it is completely screwed up in google docs, especially in spreadsheets
http://imageupload.org/?d=9B975A3B1

----------


## decktrio

> Sorry, but Gmail, Blogger, and every other modern website around is completely fine under Firefox 7everything just works. The differences between 7 and 8 are very negligible from a user's point of view, other than the new Twitter search feature and tabs being easier to see when you are dragging and dropping them around.


Is that so? Then I wonder what's going on with me?
I don't have any of those problems using Chrome.

Here's one example of what I mean:

For more screenshots, go here.

----------


## dniMretsaM

> Is that so? Then I wonder what's going on with me?
> I don't have any of those problems using Chrome.
> 
> Here's one example of what I mean:
> 
> For more screenshots, go here.


That's weird because I'm on both Gmail and Blogger right now with FF7.0.1 and they both work just fine. Try using the new layout and see if that helps (it's better anyway).

----------


## teejay17

> Is that so? Then I wonder what's going on with me?
> I don't have any of those problems using Chrome.
> 
> Here's one example of what I mean:
> 
> For more screenshots, go here.


Try disabling all your add-ons and restarting Firefox. If Gmail and Blogger work, then the culprit will be one of the add-ons. Re-enable each one, one at a time, testing Gmail and Blogger each time; if you find that Gmail and Blogger stop working again, then you'll know which add-on is the culprit.
Edit: I just zoomed in closer to your screen shots, and it looks like you have the Script Block add on. That will definitely make Gmail and Blogger unusable if it is enabled.

----------


## pqwoerituytrueiwoq

> Is that so? Then I wonder what's going on with me?
> I don't have any of those problems using Chrome.
> 
> Here's one example of what I mean:
> 
> For more screenshots, go here.


try using the user agent switcher addon if disabling addons does not work
http://whatsmyuseragent.com/ make sure that says "Firefox/8.0" at the end

----------


## robbie 348

After the update to Firefox 8 yesterday, one of the sites in bookmarks now wants to open only as a download. Even when I type the full address in to the bar, as soon as I click on it, the download box pops up. I can't access the site no matter what. I thought it might be no-script, but it's the same with that disabled. I'm using 10.04 netbook re-mix, no other issues until this. Anybody got any ideas? Thanks, Rob.

----------


## pqwoerituytrueiwoq

> After the update to Firefox 8 yesterday, one of the sites in bookmarks now wants to open only as a download. Even when I type the full address in to the bar, as soon as I click on it, the download box pops up. I can't access the site no matter what. I thought it might be no-script, but it's the same with that disabled. I'm using 10.04 netbook re-mix, no other issues until this. Anybody got any ideas? Thanks, Rob.


could be a server side error but if yuo tell us the link we can tell you if it is or not

----------


## robbie 348

> could be a server side error but if yuo tell us the link we can tell you if it is or not


Sure, it's www.crutchfield.com

----------


## kronick

hm, the site works great for me, using ff8 on windows box and iceweasel 8.0 on debian box and ff7 on my ubuntu box, so its probably your bookmark thats gone wonky.

----------


## robbie 348

> hm, the site works great for me, using ff8 on windows box and iceweasel 8.0 on debian box and ff7 on my ubuntu box, so its probably your bookmark thats gone wonky.


That's what I thought, so I deleted my bookmark. But if I click on the link I posted, it still wants to open as a download.
It's also just displayed this message.

/tmp/RAC4Km8m-1.part could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences.

----------


## vbulash

Firefox 8 released at 8th November. Good news.
News feed on OMG! Ubuntu! contains the following sentence:



> Ubuntu 11.04 and 11.10 users do not need to download or add any PPAs in order to get the update: just keep an eye on update manager over the next day or so to upgrade.


"Keep an eye" till now - some updates released regularly, except new Firefox.
Compare - promised ONE day and past TEN days. Guess something wrong with Ubuntu repositories?
I'm sad...

----------


## vbulash

So, I knew about ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next repository.
Hope it will provide me with latest Firefox.
But what about STABLE version from OFFICIAL repository?

----------


## kronick

hm, thats wierd, what kind of addons are you using, did any of them got updated with ff8 update?

----------


## MichaelGld

> That's what I thought, so I deleted my bookmark. But if I click on the link I posted, it still wants to open as a download.
> It's also just displayed this message.
> 
> /tmp/RAC4Km8m-1.part could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences.


Try deleting your history and your cache, restart FF and try again.

----------


## sammiev

> Sure, it's www.crutchfield.com


Hmmmm

----------


## robbie 348

> Try deleting your history and your cache, restart FF and try again.


I deleted all history, cookies etc. No different.

----------


## robbie 348

> Hmmmm


Yep, that's exactly what I get. I've disabled all add-ons and plug-ins, deleted history,  and nothing changed.
Update. I just installed Chromium and it worked perfectly on there, so it must be a Firefox thing. Also, Crutchfield is the only site it does it on.

----------


## sammiev

> Yep, that's exactly what I get. I've disabled all add-ons and plug-ins, deleted history,  and nothing changed.


Looks like it's trying to run a script on your computer. Not really what I would want done.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Firefox 8 released at 8th November. Good news.
> News feed on OMG! Ubuntu! contains the following sentence:
> 
> "Keep an eye" till now - some updates released regularly, except new Firefox.
> Compare - promised ONE day and past TEN days. Guess something wrong with Ubuntu repositories?
> I'm sad...


The developers fund some issues and probably will wait for version 8.0.1. Version is already available in the _firefox-stable_ ppa, but only for Maverick and Lucid.

About the 10 days delay, please keep in mind that before the rapid release cycle we had to wait for more than a year for a new version of Firefox. The Ubuntu MozillaTeam is doing a great job updating Firefox recently. Just be patient.

----------


## robbie 348

> The developers fund some issues and probably will wait for version 8.0.1. Version is already available in the _firefox-stable_ ppa, but only for Maverick and Lucid.
> 
> About the 10 days delay, please keep in mind that before the rapid release cycle we had to wait for more than a year for a new version of Firefox. The Ubuntu MozillaTeam is doing a great job updating Firefox recently. Just be patient.


No problem, I'm not impatient, just confused. The less I can access that site, the less I spend.

----------


## vasa1

> No problem, I'm not impatient, just confused. The less I can access that site, the less I spend.


The comment by lovinglinux was not directed at you but at those who want Ubuntu to provide 8.0.1 even before Mozilla has released it:
http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/que...#answer-276829
and
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=699134

----------


## lovinglinux

> The comment by lovinglinux was not directed at you but at those who want Ubuntu to provide 8.0.1 even before Mozilla has released it:
> http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/que...#answer-276829
> and
> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=699134


Actually, my comment was directed to everyone complaining that we still don't have Firefox 8.0 in the repositories. People forgot how things were before the fast release cycle and it seems the faster Mozilla releases a new version, the faster people complain when they can't get it from the official Ubuntu sources.

If someone is not satisfied with the speed of updates of the official repository, they can always download Firefox from Mozilla and install it manually.

----------


## Nikhil Parmar

Nice one.
1. Another way to have latest firefox is to download a .tar file from the official site for ubuntu.
2. Extract it and the paste the whole folder in the /opt directory.
3. Then create a launcher on the desktop with a direct path to the "firefox" file in the /opt/<theFolderYouPasted>/firefox

4. Double click the launcher and enjoy latest firefox on your ubuntu.     :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## beew

In Maverick (using ppa) FF was updated to 8 early yesterday. In Natty I am still waiting, I have a test installation of Oneiric, which I don't really do anything with except to curse at it whenever I get bitten by yet another bug, but last I checked this morning it is still on 7.01. FF8 feels a liitle faster, but then I could be just imagining it.

With new versions coming so rapidly I don't really see the need to get the latest at the earliest moment, the change will be small and before you even notice you will get another update anyway.

----------


## metalaxesucks

FF8 came out 12 days ago & Ubuntu hasn't updated yet. There is still FF7 on my PC  :Sad: 
I prefer to get updates the normal way, via the update manager (I don't like to manually install programs unless I have to)
Am I waiting in vain for Ubuntu to update to FF8, or will they eventually do it :Confused: ?
Thanks

----------


## mikewhatever

It should, when the problems with the update are resolved. I hope you won't have to wait much longer.

----------


## dcstar

> FF8 came out 12 days ago & Ubuntu hasn't updated yet. There is still FF7 on my PC 
> I prefer to get updates the normal way, via the update manager (I don't like to manually install programs unless I have to)
> Am I waiting in vain for Ubuntu to update to FF8, or will they eventually do it?
> Thanks


Ubuntu (generally) only uses versions of packages that were available at the time of original release.

Either enable the Backports and Proposed repositories (which might work) or add the Mozilla Stable PPA to your system (which will always give you the latest version).

----------


## Sonsum

I decided the Ubuntu team was taking too long. Mozilla released Firefox 8 in their security PPA, ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-security.

I've been using their version for quite a while and I've had no stability issues.

----------


## mikewhatever

> I decided the Ubuntu team was taking too long. Mozilla released Firefox 8 in their security PPA, ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-security.
> 
> I've been using their version for quite a while and I've had no stability issues.


...except, that's not Mozilla, that's the Ubuntu Mozilla Security Team. AFAIK, Mozilla doesn't use Launchpad.
That said, I have to agree that the upgrade has been taking way too long.

----------


## Sonsum

> ...except, that's not Mozilla, that's the Ubuntu Mozilla Security Team. AFAIK, Mozilla doesn't use Launchpad.
> That said, I have to agree that the upgrade has been taking way too long.


Alright, It seems I was mislead. Either way, it's how I have Firefox 8. 

This delay is sort of frustrating because the whole reason why I switched to Ubuntu 11.10 from Debian was that even the most unstable Debian was still on version 5 of Firefox. That gave me a really "I'm out of date" vibe.

----------


## fallenshadow

Sadly Im still waiting for this, seems like Firefox 8 has been out for ages and the update isn't here yet.

----------


## majedaly

I just downloaded firefox 8 on Maverick with no issues.

----------


## vasa1

The good thing about this delay is that it tempted me to try the Aurora version (Firefox 10). It's "snappy" and I love it!

----------


## munkee

Just a short question.  Is Firefox 8 and Thunderbird 8 going to hitting the repositories soon?

Both seem to have hit the PPAs for Lucid, Maverick etc., but not Onereic.

----------


## Epinephrin3

Same here on Natty... been wondering the same myself.

----------


## Sonsum

> I just downloaded firefox 8 on Maverick with no issues.


If I remember right, Maverick and Lucid get a PPA for the latest version of Firefox. Either way, it's still not in the default 11.10 repositories and we're confused why.

It used to be that Ubuntu could wait between releases to upgrade Firefox, but the new rapid release cycle is demanding many more updates.

----------


## vasa1

Apropos Fx 8.0.1:



> * Modify the UA string to add "Ubuntu" to the platform component


Interesting!
Source: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package...mit=Go&noppa=1

----------


## teejay17

For those interested, Firefox 8 is now available to update in the Ocelot repo.

----------


## geoaraujo

> For those interested, Firefox 8 is now available to update in the Ocelot repo.


Yeah, I've updated and everything is fine, actually, there is no really difference from Firefox 7. 
This time only Fast Dial and Flash Video Replacer were tagged as not compatible, but I expected them to be updated soon.

----------


## EchoTech

Just showed as an update for me on Ubuntu 11.10 - Firefox v8.0

----------


## kurt18947

> Just showed as an update for me on Ubuntu 11.10 - Firefox v8.0


Ditto here, just a few minutes ago.  I had to reset my theme.

----------


## vasa1

> Apropos Fx 8.0.1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				* Modify the UA string to add "Ubuntu" to the platform component
> Interesting!
> 			
> ...


Mozilla/5.0 (*Ubuntu*; X11; Linux i686; rv:8.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/8.0
(from http://whatsmyuseragent.com/)

I thought it would be 8.0.1.

Even Help, About shows 8.0 and not 8.0.1.

----------


## motoso

Is Thunderbird 8 coming soon as well, or do we have to wait for that one too? Is the update through ppa stable for Thunderbird?

----------


## dniMretsaM

Woke up to a Firefox update (and 30-odd others).  :Smile:  The new default skin is pretty nice.

----------


## eMJayy

The wait is over. I just got Firefox 8 in my Ubuntu 11.10 updates about 40 minutes ago. I'm running it right now.

----------


## geoaraujo

> Woke up to a Firefox update (and 30-odd others).  The new default skin is pretty nice.


Since you're using Kubuntu too, do you know this?

http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=117962

----------


## teejay17

> Is Thunderbird 8 coming soon as well, or do we have to wait for that one too? Is the update through ppa stable for Thunderbird?


TB always follows FF.

----------


## teejay17

> Since you're using Kubuntu too, do you know this?
> 
> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=117962


Yeah, the new Oxygen theme for Firefox is really nice looking. I'm even using it cross-platform.

----------


## dniMretsaM

> Since you're using Kubuntu too, do you know this?
> 
> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=117962


Yeah, but I use the glowyblue theme (for both FF and TB).

----------


## metalaxesucks

I got the update as well.
However........
I hate throwing a wrench into the baby crib (I'm sorry I don't know the saying). Firefox 8.0.1 is now out  :Confused: 
Luckily, this is not a big deal, because FF 8.0.1 is NOT a security update, its just a minor update to address "crashing bugs" for Windows & Mac (Linux isn't affected)
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/it...s-1382355.html
So even if us Linux users don't have 8.0.1, we don't have to worry about it.
It's all good!

----------


## Cpierce

I have been running it on Lucid 10.04. The PPA to add is:

ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable

----------


## MadMonkey1966

Update Manager finally decided to update to Firefox 8 this morning on my Ubuntu machine.

I just went into Add-ons, and checked if any needed updating, and it said 4, so i updated them and restarted. Now all my Appearance & Extension Add-ons have vanished from the Add-on Manager list   :Sad:  

What is weirder, is that they are all in fact still running in Firefox.

I did not have any other problems on my 2 Windows machines.

I have tried restarting FF & re-booting the PC, but still they are nowhere to be seen.

Any ideas anyone ?

Many Thanks in advance

----------


## vasa1

> ...
> I have tried restarting FF & re-booting the PC, but still they are nowhere to be seen.
> ...


For starters, do you at least see them when you check Alt+Help > Troubleshooting Information?

----------


## MadMonkey1966

> For starters, do you at least see them when you check Alt+Help > Troubleshooting Information?


Hi, thanks for the reply.

Just tried going into Help > Troubleshooting Information twice, both times it crashed Firefox straight away. I restarted, and tried a fresh session with just one window & one tab. It quickly showed a screen for about half a second and crashed again. Tried it twice more with the same problem.

Just looked in Add-ons again, and nothing showing, BUT all the icons (X-Marks, Greasemonkey, Flash-aid) are still in the Toolbars  :Brick wall:  lol

----------


## vasa1

> Hi, thanks for the reply.
> 
> Just tried going into Help > Troubleshooting Information twice, both times it crashed Firefox straight away. I restarted, and tried a fresh session with just one window & one tab. It quickly showed a screen for about half a second and crashed again. Tried it twice more with the same problem.
> 
> Just looked in Add-ons again, and nothing showing, BUT all the icons (X-Marks, Greasemonkey, Flash-aid) are still in the Toolbars  lol


I feel you should --- ASAP --- make a back-up of your profile and also export your bookmarks and take a screenshot of your various username/passwords (if you can).

Then you could try a restart in safe mode and see if you have problems. Safe mode takes add-ons out of the equation.

If things are okay, you could enable add-ons, one by one and hope for the best.

Alternatively, with Firefox not running, rename your profile folder to something else. Restart Firefox. It will create a new profile folder. If things seem stable, you could start loading up on add-ons slooowly.

----------


## MadMonkey1966

> I feel you should --- ASAP --- make a back-up of your profile and also export your bookmarks and take a screenshot of your various username/passwords (if you can).
> 
> Then you could try a restart in safe mode and see if you have problems. Safe mode takes add-ons out of the equation.
> 
> If things are okay, you could enable add-ons, one by one and hope for the best.
> 
> Alternatively, with Firefox not running, rename your profile folder to something else. Restart Firefox. It will create a new profile folder. If things seem stable, you could start loading up on add-ons slooowly.


I have simple backup installed which run every day, but that only back up certain things, and onto my same HD. No idea how to backup my profile, but i have everything i need saved in dropbox (online & 2 other machines).

I have X-Marks installed, so Bookmarks are no problem, neither are Usernames and passwords.

I will give safe mode a try first and let you know  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MadMonkey1966

Well tried the safe mode bit, BUT as the Add-ons are not showing in Add-ons tab, i have no way to enable/disable individually. Firefox ran fine in safe mode, as it does normally. All Add-ons seem to be working fine as well.

As this started when i updated to Firefox 8.0 today, is there a way to un-install it and try again. I can not imagine it is an Add-on that is stopping anything from showing in the Add-on tab.

----------


## vasa1

> Well tried the safe mode bit, BUT as the Add-ons are not showing in Add-ons tab, i have no way to enable/disable individually. Firefox ran fine in safe mode, as it does normally. All Add-ons seem to be working fine as well.
> 
> As this started when i updated to Firefox 8.0 today, is there a way to un-install it and try again. I can not imagine it is an Add-on that is stopping anything from showing in the Add-on tab.


What about themes or personas? Are you using any of those?

Add-ons are funny things. While each may work well in isolation who knows what happens when they're all in the same kettle?

I don't like the crashes you get when you tried Alt+Help > Troubleshooting Information. That shouldn't happen.

Anyway, all the best. It's bedtime for me!

----------


## MadMonkey1966

> What about themes or personas? Are you using any of those?
> 
> Add-ons are funny things. While each may work well in isolation who knows what happens when they're all in the same kettle?
> 
> I don't like the crashes you get when you tried Alt+Help > Troubleshooting Information. That shouldn't happen.
> 
> Anyway, all the best. It's bedtime for me!


I am not using any Personas. 
Themes (or Appearance as it is now) i have Littlefox installed. Neither Littlefox (which i can see is running now) or the Default Theme are showing in that Tab, its empty.

Everything i have installed is the same as i have had for months, but this is FF 8.0 and maybe one of them has an issue. Also, as i say, 4 of them updated earlier, so there could well be a clash.

Of course the problem is, i can not uninstall them as they are not showing in the Add-on Tab  :Sad: 

Thanks for trying anyway  :Smile:  will see if anyone else has an idea, or we can try again tomorrow  :Wink:

----------


## MadMonkey1966

Just noticed, it also says all my Plug-ins are disabled  :Confused:  (i have enabled them again)

----------


## MadMonkey1966

*NEWS:* OK, i had a silly idea, BUT it solved the problem (well, seems to have).

I installed another Add-on to see if that would show up in the Add-on Manager. I restarted Firefox after downloading it, and all of a sudden, ALL my Add-ons, started up in separate Tabs asking me if i wanted to enable them.

I went through them all one by one, and everything seems fine now. Must be a little bug somewhere.

Thanks for the help vasa1  :Smile:

----------


## Sonsum

> I have been running it on Lucid 10.04. The PPA to add is:
> 
> ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable


Ahh, Lucid. When Ubuntu turned purple. Speaking of which, I miss 9.04 (or was it 9.10?) when they had the coolest dark theme.

Sorry, off topic. Shouldn't we mark this thread as solved or closed?

----------


## vasa1

> *NEWS:* OK, i had a silly idea, BUT it solved the problem (well, seems to have).
> 
> I installed another Add-on to see if that would show up in the Add-on Manager. I restarted Firefox after downloading it, and all of a sudden, ALL my Add-ons, started up in separate Tabs asking me if i wanted to enable them.
> 
> I went through them all one by one, and everything seems fine now. Must be a little bug somewhere.
> 
> Thanks for the help vasa1


Nice to know things worked out relatively quickly for you! I keep as few add-ons and plug-ins enabled. Like you, I don't use personas but I've heavily hacked Firefox using the Stylish extension and so I don't need a third-party theme.

As far as possible, I stick to add-ons that have an active support forum. SimpleBlock is one exception but I love that little chap  :Wink:

----------


## vasa1

I've installed an add-on, *Mozilla Archive Format2.0.2*, that will let me save web pages as .mht or .maff in addition to the usual defaults.

I'm more interested in the .maff format. But if I double-click on a .maff file to open it as a web page in Firefox, it does not open in Firefox but instead in Archive Manager which recognizes it as a .zip file (which it is).

I can open the .maff as a web page from within Firefox using Ctrl+O.

Is there some way to allow me to double-click on .maff files and have them open in Firefox the same way as if I had double-clicked on a .html file?

Edit: the solution should not affect the ability of other .zip files to be opened with Archive Manager!

----------


## lovinglinux

> I've installed an add-on, *Mozilla Archive Format2.0.2*, that will let me save web pages as .mht or .maff in addition to the usual defaults.
> 
> I'm more interested in the .maff format. But if I double-click on a .maff file to open it as a web page in Firefox, it does not open in Firefox but instead in Archive Manager which recognizes it as a .zip file (which it is).
> 
> I can open the .maff as a web page from within Firefox using Ctrl+O.
> 
> Is there some way to allow me to double-click on .maff files and have them open in Firefox the same way as if I had double-clicked on a .html file?
> 
> Edit: the solution should not affect the ability of other .zip files to be opened with Archive Manager!


I wasn't able to open in Firefox with double click, but you can use the "Open with" menu in the file manager or drag the file to a Firefox window.

----------


## ericinwisconsin

For reasons I won't go into here, I'm running Ubuntu 10.10. I have downloaded the tar file for Firefox 8 and installed it. I ran it as root and the upgrade went fine. However, only root is upgraded. The other users are still on Firefox 3.x. How can I upgrade the other users?

----------


## drmrgd

Rather than downloading and installing the package manually, why not add the Mozilla PPA for Firefox and use apt-get to install it?  The PPA is here, and if I'm not mistaken you should be able to get and install the latest versions of Firefox much easier this way.

----------


## ericinwisconsin

I tried that, but it just reinstalled 3.x.

----------


## crazy bird

Best to do is adding the PPA of Firefox to your repositories:

- Open a terminal and type this command:
*sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable*

- Then type:
*sudo add-apt update*

- Then type:
*sudo add-apt remove firefox
*- Then type:
*sudo add-apt purge firefox*
*(this will remove all firefox dependencies which are no longer needed)*

To install Firefox 8:
*- Type:
*sudo add-apt install firefox
*

----------


## teejay17

A good article explaining that we won't have to wait too long in the future for Firefox updates: http://www.h-online.com/open/news/it...s-1386831.html

----------


## mistacool

Does this page display properly under FF8 for anyone? It doesn't on my system. A lot of sites seem to be off.

http://espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine

Chromium does display this page properly.

----------


## huggs

> Does this page display properly under FF8 for anyone? It doesn't on my system. A lot of sites seem to be off.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine
> 
> Chromium does display this page properly.



That site displays fine for me on FF8

But I do have a problem with one site:

http://www.rushcard.com

It doesn't open instead it opens a download prompt window, treating the page as an .aspx file to download, and if I choose 'open with', and navigate to usr/bin/ and choose firefox, it opens some kind of super-simplified version of the page, like it's not interpereting it as HTML, but as like XML or something.

Don't know if that's the same kind of problem you're having, but I googled my problem, and can't seem to find a fix other than using Chrome for that site.  :Sad:

----------


## Vaphell

there is some sort of fail in the browser detection on that site. It recognizes your FF as a mobile browser and presents you with the mobile version of the website.

problem stems from the change in the user agent string from


```
Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64; rv:7.0.1) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/7.0.1
```

to


```
Mozilla/5.0 (Ubuntu; X11; Linux x86_64; rv:8.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/8.0
```

- install User Agent Switcher https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...gent-switcher/
- create custom entry without 'Ubuntu;'
- enable it as your user agent string

----------


## lovinglinux

> A good article explaining that we won't have to wait too long in the future for Firefox updates: http://www.h-online.com/open/news/it...s-1386831.html


From what I understand, this was already happening.




> Does this page display properly under FF8 for anyone? It doesn't on my system. A lot of sites seem to be off.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine
> 
> Chromium does display this page properly.


It displays correctly here on FF 9

----------


## lovinglinux

> For reasons I won't go into here, I'm running Ubuntu 10.10. I have downloaded the tar file for Firefox 8 and installed it. I ran it as root and the upgrade went fine. However, only root is upgraded. The other users are still on Firefox 3.x. How can I upgrade the other users?


I have merged your thread with the Firefox 8 Mega Thread.

See the first post for instructions on the proper way to upgrade your users.

----------


## beew

Hi,

I have flashblock 1.5.15.1 installed on Firefox 8, whenever I try to  view an embedded flash video (first clicking the "f" button of  flashblock) flash crashes without fail (with the grey box and the sad  face). For example  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/launc...y-support.html

But viewing the flash video in youtube itself is fine (with flashblock still enabled). Now disable flashblock and the embedded video plays with no problem.

I have flash version 11.2.202.96 installed with flash-aid.  Wonder if  this is a flash problem, a flashblock problem or a Firefox problem.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hi,
> 
> I have flashblock 1.5.15.1 installed on Firefox 8, whenever I try to  view an embedded flash video (first clicking the "f" button of  flashblock) flash crashes without fail (with the grey box and the sad  face). For example  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/launc...y-support.html
> 
> But viewing the flash video in youtube itself is fine (with flashblock still enabled). Now disable flashblock and the embedded video plays with no problem.
> 
> I have flash version 11.2.202.96 installed with flash-aid.  Wonder if  this is a flash problem, a flashblock problem or a Firefox problem.


Same flash and flashblock versions here, no problem at all with FF 9 32bit.

----------


## beew

So it is Firefox 8 that is the problem?

----------


## beew

Ok, it seems that it is a hiccup in Maverick. Tried the same setup in Natty and Oneric and there was no problem.

----------


## pqwoerituytrueiwoq

> Hi,
> 
> I have flashblock 1.5.15.1 installed on Firefox 8, whenever I try to  view an embedded flash video (first clicking the "f" button of  flashblock) flash crashes without fail (with the grey box and the sad  face). For example  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/launc...y-support.html
> 
> But viewing the flash video in youtube itself is fine (with flashblock still enabled). Now disable flashblock and the embedded video plays with no problem.
> 
> I have flash version 11.2.202.96 installed with flash-aid.  Wonder if  this is a flash problem, a flashblock problem or a Firefox problem.


been there i reverted to 11.1
lucid 64bit nvidia gpu
if i disable gpu acceleration flash crashes if i enable it ff locks up

----------


## lovinglinux

Add-ons in Aurora are now considered compatible by default!!!!!

http://blog.mozilla.com/addons/2011/...ons-on-aurora/

No more need for the Add-on Compatibility Reporter, unless you want to report add-ons that don't work.

If you want the old behavior, enter *about:config*, search for *extensions.strictCompatibility* and double click it to set it to true.

----------


## teejay17

> Add-ons in Aurora are now considered compatible by default!!!!!
> 
> http://blog.mozilla.com/addons/2011/...ons-on-aurora/
> 
> No more need for the Add-on Compatibility Reporter, unless you want to report add-ons that don't work.
> 
> If you want the old behavior, enter *about:config*, search for *extensions.strictCompatibility* and double click it to set it to true.


Well that's great news. That will make things easier for everyone. Now if only they could figure out a way to sync those extensions on multiple machines, that would be terrific.

----------


## pqwoerituytrueiwoq

> Well that's great news. That will make things easier for everyone. Now if only they could figure out a way to sync those extensions on multiple machines, that would be terrific.


ubuntu one + symbolic links (extensions folder and extensions.ini file i think should do it)
do not sync prefs.js unless you don't use firefox sync

----------


## lovinglinux

> ubuntu one + symbolic links (extensions folder and extensions.ini file i think should do it)
> do not sync prefs.js unless you don't use firefox sync


That can be tricky, because many extensions save files outside the extensions folder, like databases or other storage files like rdf, xml and json. Usually they save such data in the profile folder, but I have seen extensions saving data in the user home folder as well.

----------


## *^kyfds(

why are most add-ons for firefox never compatable with the beta versions and the newly released versions???

what is so different that could make it so catastrophically incompatable???

----------


## lovinglinux

> why are most add-ons for firefox never compatable with the beta versions and the newly released versions???


The problem with add-ons is that the developers of each add-on need to declare the compatibility in the add-on installation file. When a new version of Firefox is released, all versions of add-ons that do not contain the same compatibility declaration, becomes incompatible, even if they do not have any code that can break the extension. Some developers are slow in regard to updating the extension compatibility, others simply abandon the development.

Some time ago, Mozilla implemented a feature on the Add-ons web site, that allows to declare the compatibility, without editing the add-on installation file. This helped a lot, since developers no longer need to release a new version of their extensions, if it doesn't require any code change. They just need to edit the compatibility in the AMO site. However, when you upgrade Firefox, the extension is initially incompatible and you need to update your add-ons to apply those compatibility patches.

When Mozilla started the fast release Firefox cycle, they had a big challenge on their hands, because add-ons would break more often with frequent major releases. So they implemented a system that check if the add-ons are compatible with each beta version of Firefox and update the compatibility automatically. Only add-ons that are detected to be incompatible with the new code base are disabled. This includes add-ons that have binaries.

That being said, I have 62 add-ons installed and they are all compatible with the latest beta. Perhaps you are using too many add-ons that have binary components or you are using add-ons which have slow maintenance. Please list your add-ons. Perhaps we can help find better alternatives or at least determine why they are not compatible.

As I mentioned earlier in this thread, the latest version of Firefox Aurora has a new feature that is latest phase of add-on compatibility plan. Add-ons are now considered compatible by default, since most add-ons usually just need a compatibility patch and no other code change. This will improve things a lot, but you will still find incompatible add-ons eventually, since Mozilla will blacklist add-ons that are detected to be incompatible.




> what is so different that could make it so catastrophically incompatable???


Contrary to Chrome and Opera, Firefox exposes all it's features to add-ons, so developers can create feature rich extensions. This makes Firefox extensions more powerful than other browsers, since the developers don't need to rely on a special API to achieve what they want. However, this has a price. If you make profound changes in Firefox code, it can affect add-ons, making them behave badly or even stop working.

The subject is too complex. Sometimes for example the retire some functionality from the browser. If your add-on relies on that functionality, it simply stops working. Sometimes, they change how something is achieved. If the extension still uses the old deprecated method, the javascript throws an error and the extension stops executing the code. Sometimes instead of an error, the extension just throws a warning and continue to work as expected.

Anyway, since extensions have access to underlying features of the browser, sometimes, depending on the extension and code changes, they can actually break catastrophically, even preventing the browser from starting or messing the interface completely.

----------


## Claus7

Hello _lovinglinux_,
Hello ubuntu users,

I would like to ask a question about radio streaming in firefox 9.0. 

I'm going to: Tools->Addons->Plugins (4th option), and I'm able to see:
1)vlc multimedia plugin
2)vlc multimedia plugin (totem compatible)
3)windows media player plugin
4)windows media player plugin 10

I was trying to play online radio with firefox by having enabled all these plugins to no avail.
So I decided to "play" with them and decided to disable 1 and 3.

If I go to the website and choose a radio station, this won't start to play, yet on the right corner of streaming line it has an arrow. Clicking on that I have some options, with gnome-player one among them. Choosing this one I can hear radio, yet it takes a couple of minutes before starting.

On the contrary, if I choose opera, just in couple of seconds I'm able to hear radio, yet a wine window appears as well, which means that I might have installed media player inside wine.

As a result my question is:
which is going to be the best configuration for firefox in order to listen to online radio?

Thank you in advance,
Regards!

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hello _lovinglinux_,
> Hello ubuntu users,
> 
> I would like to ask a question about radio streaming in firefox 9.0. 
> 
> I'm going to: Tools->Addons->Plugins (4th option), and I'm able to see:
> 1)vlc multimedia plugin
> 2)vlc multimedia plugin (totem compatible)
> 3)windows media player plugin
> ...


VLC plugin is bad. Remove it, along with Totem plugin and install gecko-mediaplayer. You can do that with the commands below:



```
sudo apt-get remove totem-mozilla
sudo apt-get remove mozilla-plugin-vlc
sudo apt-get install gecko-mediaplayer
```

----------


## Claus7

Hello,

thank you for the prompt response. Doing what you said, it leaves only the option: windows media player plug in. 

It tries to connect, yet it says: stopped. So, that way, I cannot hear radio at all.

Is there a way that I can assign to windows media player files in firefox the gecko player? 

I'm referring to: Edit->Preferences->Applications->Windows Media Player... options.

EDIT: After some restarts of Firefox, that option seems to be much faster than before! Thank you lovinglinux!

Thank you once again,
Regards!

----------


## Claus7

Hello,

ehmmm I was too fast! It is working, yet I cannot stop it! Closing the window, radio is still playing! Ahhhh!

Searching a little is seems to be a little buggy plug-in.

Regards!

EDIT: It seems that with ps ux:
2703  0.5  0.3 373736 13896 ?        Sl   16:52   0:01 mplayer -profile gnome-mplayer -...

mplayer is responsible...

Think these info are helpful for others as well. Things are getting too complicated.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hello,
> 
> ehmmm I was too fast! It is working, yet I cannot stop it! Closing the window, radio is still playing! Ahhhh!
> 
> Searching a little is seems to be a little buggy plug-in.
> 
> Regards!
> 
> EDIT: It seems that with ps ux:
> ...


Well, you can go back to totem plugin, but I wouldn't recommend vlc.

----------


## Claus7

Hello,




> Well, you can go back to totem plugin, but I wouldn't recommend vlc.


your recommendations and experience are more than welcome. Restarting my machine (and firefox) seems to make those buttons work better and as a result I can stop radio inside the pop-uped window. I'll stick to that configuration and I'm happy about it.

Thanks for filling me in!

Regards!

----------


## lovinglinux

Firefox 9 has been released today. It is already available in the _firefox-stable_ ppa for Maverick and Lucid. Natty/Oneiric users will have to wait a little bit, since the official repository is still distributing FF 8.0.

If you don't use a ppa, but download it from Mozilla, then get it at http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozi.../releases/9.0/

Mozilla claims Firefox 9 is up to 30% faster than Firefox 8:

http://blog.mozilla.com/blog/2011/12...-to-30-faster/

That's awesome.

Mozilla has also moved Firefox 12 to nightly. Later today, they will move Firefox 11.0a1 to Aurora channel and Firefox 10.0 to the beta channel. I think is worth mentioning that Firefox 10 is the one that will consider add-ons compatible by default, unless they are flagged as incompatible. So, the next beta release will be an exciting one.

Mozilla also announced today another 3-year contract with Google, to receive revenue from Google searches. So the rumors that Google would not renew the contract are over.

----------


## d2btoo

Yes firefox 9 seems faster (btw lots of ram usage - ~100mb for just 3 tabs :thumbs down: , but then it's seems the current trend with all browsers.)

Anyway, my query is anybody here know any turbo(opera turbo) like service exists for firefox? Thanks.

----------


## hussy786

fire fox is Best browser it is fast and easy use

----------


## Big Lizard

I made this How-To video for terminal-shy newbies that don't want to wait for the repos to update and want to install the latest stable Firefox tar.bz2 file. 

Granted, there are other ways of doing this, but this is what works for me, and new Linux users will be able to install it without getting frustrated.


------- Edit  Removed link.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Yes firefox 9 seems faster (btw lots of ram usage - ~100mb for just 3 tabs :thumbs down: , but then it's seems the current trend with all browsers.)
> 
> Anyway, my query is anybody here know any turbo(opera turbo) like service exists for firefox? Thanks.


Not that I am aware.




> I made this How-To video for terminal-shy newbies that don't want to wait for the repos to update and want to install the latest stable Firefox tar.bz2 file. 
> 
> Granted, there are other ways of doing this, but this is what works for me, and new Linux users will be able to install it without getting frustrated.
> 
> 
> ("Terminal Veterans" will hate it!) 
> 
> http://youtu.be/mQAQ4nOg8kg



Good work. Nice video. 

I am not sure if renaming and replacing */usr/bin/firefox* is a good practice. It could cause issues with upgrades. The less intrusive method is to make the symlink to */usr/local/bin/firefox* so you can start the regular firefox from the launcher and the newest one from terminal, by simply typing _firefox_.

Don't forget to create a symlink for the system plugins folder.



```
sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins /opt/firefox-9.0.1/plugins
```

----------


## Big Lizard

I see it. I'm going to have to redo that. Sorry for the interruption.

----------


## teejay17

> Firefox 9 has been released today. It is already available in the _firefox-stable_ ppa for Maverick and Lucid. Natty/Oneiric users will have to wait a little bit, since the official repository is still distributing FF 8.0.
> 
> If you don't use a ppa, but download it from Mozilla, then get it at http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozi.../releases/9.0/
> 
> Mozilla claims Firefox 9 is up to 30% faster than Firefox 8:
> 
> http://blog.mozilla.com/blog/2011/12...-to-30-faster/
> 
> That's awesome.
> ...


So we should expect the repos to be updated about a week before 10 final is released  :Wink:

----------


## lovinglinux

> So we should expect the repos to be updated about a week before 10 final is released


If the repository hasn't been updated yet and you are really impatient, you can get the latest version from the _ubuntu-mozilla-security_ ppa. Keep in mind this repository also upgrade Thunderbird:




> To upgrade to the latest stable version undergoing security and stability tests use  _ubuntu-mozilla-security_ ppa.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get upgrade
> sudo apt-get install firefox
> ...

----------


## teejay17

> If the repository hasn't been updated yet and you are really impatient, you can get the latest version from the _ubuntu-mozilla-security_ ppa. Keep in mind this repository also upgrade Thunderbird:


No, I'm patient enough to wait. It was just a jab, in jest (one of those things I couldn't restrain myself from doing) because it really was only about a week or two ago when 8 came down the line. 
Jabs aside, I'd still would rather wait for the official repos.

----------


## lovinglinux

> No, I'm patient enough to wait. It was just a jab, in jest (one of those things I couldn't restrain myself from doing) because it really was only about a week or two ago when 8 came down the line. 
> Jabs aside, I'd still would rather wait for the official repos.


I decided to add the _ubuntu-mozilla-security_ to the first post, because _firefox-stable_ is being updated sooner than the official repos lately. I hope this will reduce the complain threads or at least will facilitate giving instructions.

----------


## Big Lizard

> I made this How-To video for terminal-shy newbies that don't want to wait for the repos to update and want to install the latest stable Firefox tar.bz2 file. 
> 
> Granted, there are other ways of doing this, but this is what works for me, and new Linux users will be able to install it without getting frustrated.


Thanks to lovinglinux for pointing out a couple of issues with the install on my original video. So, here is the corrected version for newbies and anyone that doesn't want to wait.

http://youtu.be/VHGmCBQpidY

----------


## greylion

Well, I just got firefox 9.0 by accident, didn't notice what version firefox was in the update. This is the first time I've ever had a linux distro upgrade a major version of such an important package.
I'm using xubuntu 10.10 amd64.
Five of my add-ons are not compatible with 9.0, and three of those are dealbreakers; CookieSafe, Autotrans, and Bookmark This Page Plus.

So, I want to downgrade to 3.6(.24?) AND pin it to that version.
How do I do that?
(I already tried to install the 3.6.24 package I could find in the repository, but there was a locale problem and it couldn't start, even though I'm using english as locale).

Edit: I think I figured it out myself.
First, go to your local ubuntu mirror
http://&#91;someubuntumirror.somewhere]/...ain/f/firefox/
and download;
firefox_3.6.24+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.1_amd64.deb
firefox-branding_3.6.24+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.1_amd64.deb
firefox-gnome-support_3.6.24+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.1_amd64.deb

Close firefox. Uninstall (preferably dpkg --purge);
abrowser
firefox
firefox-branding
firefox-gnome-support
firefox-locale-en

go to where you downloaded the 3.6 packages.
Install them with dpkg -i firefox*

Note: do NOT download and install the 3.6.24 abrowser package. (Read the description if you wonder why).

Pinning the packages (with dselect):
start dselect, choose Select packages.. and press space on the help page.
search for firefox (shift+7 or / on the keypad. Note: just hitting enter in the next search, searches for the next package with the last searched phrase. No need to write it again).
press shift+h to pin the package that's highlighted.
Repeat procedure for the firefox-branding and firefox-gnome-support packages.

Just curious; Why (OH GOD, WHY) did the Ubuntu-maintainers upgrade firefox and let 10.10 users stumble into misery like this, so they can waste some of their already ultra-short christmas vacation downgrading to a browser where all their add-ons/extensions work?

I'm thinking about dumping ubuntu entirely, and as you can imagine, this incident did not improve matters.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Well, I just got firefox 9.0 by accident, didn't notice what version firefox was in the update. This is the first time I've ever had a linux distro upgrade a major version of such an important package.
> I'm using xubuntu 10.10 amd64.
> Five of my add-ons are not compatible with 9.0, and three of those are dealbreakers; CookieSafe, Autotrans, and Bookmark This Page Plus.
> 
> So, I want to downgrade to 3.6(.24?) AND pin it to that version.
> How do I do that?
> (I already tried to install the 3.6.24 package I could find in the repository, but there was a locale problem and it couldn't start, even though I'm using english as locale).
> 
> Edit: I think I figured it out myself.
> ...


Sometimes things are less complicated than you think. You just need to ask. But judging by your posting history, I have my doubts if you will ever read this reply. I will try anyways.

The only way you could have obtained that version of Firefox is by installing a ppa manually or through another application like Ubuntu Tweak, because you are using 10.10 and Firefox 8+ is only available to Natty and Oneiric users. The Ubuntu developers didn't upgrade Firefox without warning you, but that will happen eventually, when Mozilla stops providing support for Firefox 3.6.x, probably with the release of Firefox 10.

So all you need is to open Software Sources, click the Other Sofware tab, locate any ppa related to Firefox or Mozilla, disable them, then re-install Firefox.



```
sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
```

However, if your problem is add-on compatibility then you could get compatible versions or force compatibility. 

You can get a Compatible version of CookieSafe (3.1a9) at https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...ible/versions/

Bookmark This Page Plus is a dead extension that hasn't been updated in more than 2 years. Forget about it. Use Add Bookmark Here ². 

Autotrans is another dead extension that hasn't been updated in two years.Use Add to Transmission instead.

I strongly advise you to get rid of those old extensions and use the ones I recommended, because they are compatible and currently maintained. Sooner or later, when Mozilla stops providing support for Firefox 3.6.x, you will have to upgrade to Firefox 9+ and get rid of them. I also strongly recommend upgrading to Firefox 9 now, since it is a lot faster than 3.6 and has many features not available to your current browser. Use the _firefox-stable_ ppa for that.

On Firefox 10, add-ons are now considered compatible by default. However, those old add-ons would be flagged as incompatible anyway.

----------


## vasa1

> ...
> I am using Aurora already and it is awesome. ...


Have you enabled SPDY in Aurora 11 (network.http.spdy.enabled)?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Have you enabled SPDY in Aurora 11 (network.http.spdy.enabled)?


Oops, Firefox 10 moved to beta already, so I am not using Aurora. Forgot about that.  :Smile: 

I didn't know SPDY was already available on 11.0. I am launching it...

----------


## vasa1

> Oops, Firefox 10 moved to beta already, so I am not using Aurora. Forgot about that. 
> 
> I didn't know SPDY was already available on 11.0. I am launching it...


This page has a couple of nice links to Aurora 11 features:
http://www.ghacks.net/2011/12/24/fir...t-has-changed/

----------


## lovinglinux

> This page has a couple of nice links to Aurora 11 features:
> http://www.ghacks.net/2011/12/24/fir...t-has-changed/


Running it right now. Cool, the 3D inspector feature was a third-party add-on called Tilt 3D: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/tilt/

We featured this add-on last month. It should be appearing in the AMO Featured list soon.

----------


## vasa1

> ... the 3D inspector feature ...


This needs WebGL functionality. Is there some way to know if a computer's hardware supports WebGL?
This is what I see in "Troubleshooting Information":


```
Adapter Description  Tungsten Graphics, Inc -- Mesa DRI Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset x86/MMX/SSE2
Vendor ID  Tungsten Graphics, Inc
Device ID  Mesa DRI Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset x86/MMX/SSE2
Driver Version  2.1 Mesa 7.11
WebGL Renderer  Tungsten Graphics, Inc -- Mesa DRI Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset x86/MMX/SSE2 -- 2.1 Mesa 7.11
GPU Accelerated Windows  0
```

Not that I know what to do with the 3D Inspector  :Very Happy: 
DOM Inspector is good enough for the modest CSS tweaks I need.

----------


## lovinglinux

> This needs WebGL functionality. Is there some way to know if a computer's hardware supports WebGL?
> This is what I see in "Troubleshooting Information":
> 
> 
> ```
> Adapter Description  Tungsten Graphics, Inc -- Mesa DRI Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset x86/MMX/SSE2
> Vendor ID  Tungsten Graphics, Inc
> Device ID  Mesa DRI Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset x86/MMX/SSE2
> Driver Version  2.1 Mesa 7.11
> ...


Try http://get.webgl.org/

Also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...er/+bug/655279

I find the 3D Inspector easier to find exact node I need.

There is a "similar" add-on that doesn't use WebGL. See https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...-source-chart/

BTW, I don't see much difference with SPDY enabled. Loaded Gmail and Greader and they seem to load at the same speed.

----------


## vasa1

Thanks!

This works for me: https://cvs.khronos.org/svn/repos/re...pot/index.html
and this: https://cvs.khronos.org/svn/repos/re...anetsDeep.html

----------


## mikodo

Hi, I have the PPA's for Firefox-stable and Thunderbird-stable and from it I have FF 9 running. Recently, when on the web, my monitor goes grey, when hanging if changing to another page of a search, like from 1 -> 2 -> 3 and so on, only very briefly. Also if it sits on a page with no activity for a while, it will go grey, until I move the mouse. This is all very recent behavior.

To check, I disabled extra-effects (from compiz), disabled all my firefox addons (plugins, and extensions), stopped all web-pages from pre-loading when starting FF, all at no change of this behavior.

I haven't noticed this, with apps or pages native to my OS. I will have to watch closer, to be sure this isn't happening natively, though.

Is this behavior people have noticed with this version of FF?

I have no other browser, to test for this behavior with.

I am off to pick up some Christmas stuff, I will check in later.

Thanks.

EDIT:  I use a quad-4 intel processor with 4 gigs of ram. I don't think the problem is related to resources.

----------


## cap10Ibraim

I always find Firefox faster and more stable when downloaded from Mozilla , and not prepackaged with a distribution

----------


## mikodo

I just installed Chromium 15x. I am getting the same monitor greying behavior with loading page searches with it, as with FF. So, it appears this is not a problem originating with FF.

So, it is an OS specific problem, or more scary, a hardware problem.

I am going to try re-booting my Internet Providers' modem, to see if that will make a difference.

Thanks.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hi, I have the PPA's for Firefox-stable and Thunderbird-stable and from it I have FF 9 running. Recently, when on the web, my monitor goes grey, when hanging if changing to another page of a search, like from 1 -> 2 -> 3 and so on, only very briefly. Also if it sits on a page with no activity for a while, it will go grey, until I move the mouse. This is all very recent behavior.
> 
> To check, I disabled extra-effects (from compiz), disabled all my firefox addons (plugins, and extensions), stopped all web-pages from pre-loading when starting FF, all at no change of this behavior.
> 
> I haven't noticed this, with apps or pages native to my OS. I will have to watch closer, to be sure this isn't happening natively, though.
> 
> Is this behavior people have noticed with this version of FF?
> 
> I have no other browser, to test for this behavior with.
> ...


I am not using Compiz anymore, because performance wasn't good. So I moved to gnome-shell. Only Compiz grey's out the browser, so I can't really tell if the behavior is happening on my machine or not.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I just installed Chromium 15x. I am getting the same monitor greying behavior with loading page searches with it, as with FF. So, it appears this is not a problem originating with FF.
> 
> So, it is an OS specific problem, or more scary, a hardware problem.
> 
> I am going to try re-booting my Internet Providers' modem, to see if that will make a difference.
> 
> Thanks.


It could be a synchronous javascript function in the page, causing the browser to become busy. Test a different search engine like Bing, to see if the problem persists.

----------


## mikodo

> I am not using Compiz anymore, because performance wasn't good. So I moved to gnome-shell. Only Compiz grey's out the browser, so I can't really tell if the behavior is happening on my machine or not.


Hi lovinglinux,

"Only Compiz grey's out the browser, so I can't really tell if the behavior is happening on my machine or not" 

Does this mean, that it must be originating from Compiz?

Thanks.

----------


## mikodo

> It could be a synchronous javascript function in the page, causing the browser to become busy. Test a different search engine like Bing, to see if the problem persists.


Should I get Bing from here do you think? As a FF addon?

EDIT:  I am going to go off-line and reboot the modem. Browsing does seem a little slower, now that I watch it closer while loading pages.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hi lovinglinux,
> 
> "Only Compiz grey's out the browser, so I can't really tell if the behavior is happening on my machine or not" 
> 
> Does this mean, that it must be originating from Compiz?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes. It is a Compiz plugin that turn the window grey when busy.




> Should I get Bing from here do you think? As a FF addon?


No need. Just visit Bing web site or other search engine site.

----------


## mikodo

1) Rebooting the modem, made searching faster, but the graying remained.

2) Upon rebooting the modem, it put an old icon in the panel again for duckduckgo.com web-browser, that uses Bing as a back-end. I tried that with HTML (no javascript) version first and got no graying. Then, with java enabled, still no graying.

3) From duckduckgo.com browser, I searched for googlubuntu search-engine and searched in it for fstab (lots of pages on that), and had the graying again.


What does this tell us?

----------


## lovinglinux

> 1) Rebooting the modem, made searching faster, but the graying remained.
> 
> 2) Upon rebooting the modem, it put an old icon in the panel again for duckduckgo.com web-browser, that uses Bing as a back-end. I tried that with HTML (no javascript) version first and got no graying. Then with java enabled, still no graying.
> 
> What does this tell us?


Not sure. Do you have any extension that could be interacting with Google pages, like search enhancers?

----------


## mikodo

> Not sure. Do you have any extension that could be interacting with Google pages, like search enhancers?


Answer: No... I did a few months ago, but none since, as I didn't like them, (forgotten which I was using).

Strange, how this graying, just started recenlly. It is good to know that compiz is causing it; as I could remove it if I want.

----------


## mikodo

Anyways lovinglinux, since you are from the same hemisphere as I (maybe the same time zone even), though over 16,000 kilometers away, it is still Christmas Eve for you and I am sure you have more important things to attend to with family, as I do so. Thanks for taking the time to share your "pearls of wisdom" today.

Merry Christmas!

Mike

----------


## lovinglinux

> Anyways lovinglinux, since you are from the same hemisphere as I (maybe the same time zone even), though over 16,000 kilometers away, it is still Christmas Eve for you and I am sure you have more important things to attend to with family, as I do so. Thanks for taking the time to share your "pearls of wisdom" today.
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> Mike


Merry Christmas for you too.

----------


## mikodo

I guess not the same hemisphere, with you in the Southern and me up in the Northern, but still in the same *continent*, just a little distance from each other.

Just looked it up, and I guess it a distance of slightly less than 10,000 kilometers. Oh, well :<)

----------


## larrypg

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone else is having a problem with the back button.  Sometimes (but not always) when I hit the back button it goes back 2 or 3 pages and not just the last page.  I think it started with version 8.  

Thanks for any info.

----------


## oldsoundguy

Larry, no back button problems here .. do wish the reload was a bit more prominent, though.

----------


## mikewhatever

Firefox 9 has been released nine days ago on Dec 20th, but hasn't yet made it to the main repositories of either Natty or Oneiric, at least as far as I can tell. Anyone knows why? Is it going to be updated at all? Is it going to take 3 weeks as with Firefox 8?

Firefox 2.6.24 for Lucid and Maverick has not been updated either, although 2.6.25 has been available for about two weeks.

It's not a major problem for me personally, I've downloaded 9.0.1 from Mozilla ftp://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozil...efox/releases/, and all is well. Just curious, has someone died, or is it business as usual?

----------


## teejay17

> Firefox 9 has been released nine days ago on Dec 20th, but hasn't yet made it to the main repositories of either Natty or Oneiric, at least as far as I can tell. Anyone knows why? Is it going to be updated at all? Is it going to take 3 weeks as with Firefox 8?
> 
> Firefox 2.6.24 for Lucid and Maverick has not been updated either, although 2.6.25 has been available for about two weeks.
> 
> It's not a major problem for me personally, I've downloaded 9.0.1 from Mozilla ftp://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozil...efox/releases/, and all is well. Just curious, has someone died, or is it business as usual?


Yeah, I agree. It's ridiculous, especially knowing that Firefox 8 had 4 "critical" issues that were patched in Firefox 9. Is a user's security in Natty and Oneiric not a big enough deal? Does anyone care? 
This isn't a one-time deal either; the update to Firefox 8 was also crazy slow. 
This isn't a Firefox issue, but an Ubuntu repo-related problem that, in turn, gives Firefox a bad name, which is very frustrating as a Firefox user and a Firefox fan and promoter.

----------


## vasa1

> ... Just curious, has *someone* died, or is it business as usual?


Interestingly secular  :Smile: 

http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package...mit=Go&noppa=1

----------


## lovinglinux

> Firefox 9 has been released nine days ago on Dec 20th, but hasn't yet made it to the main repositories of either Natty or Oneiric, at least as far as I can tell. Anyone knows why? Is it going to be updated at all? Is it going to take 3 weeks as with Firefox 8?
> 
> Firefox 2.6.24 for Lucid and Maverick has not been updated either, although 2.6.25 has been available for about two weeks.
> 
> It's not a major problem for me personally, I've downloaded 9.0.1 from Mozilla ftp://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozil...efox/releases/, and all is well. Just curious, has someone died, or is it business as usual?


The only person who can give you a definitive answer is Chris Coulson, from MozillaTeam.

The package for Oneiric was added to _ubuntu-mozilla-security_ two days ago. The package for Natty was added 9 days ago. Firefox 3.6.25 was added to the repo 16 days ago.

Anyways, it could be the holidays.

----------


## vasa1

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ox/+bug/906389
Tags: verification-needed security-verification

----------


## Anthony A

Still using Firefox 8 and waiting for Ubuntu to add Firefox 9 to the repositories? When will that be? I know I could add the PPA from Mozilla but that shouldn't be necessary with Ubuntu 11.10.

----------


## 67GTA

I pulled in 9 yesterday, but it is from the proposed update source. You won't get it from the official repos. Use the software sources tool to enable proposed and backport updates to get the community versions.

----------


## Skylyz

hey, my post may seem idiot, but i'm really curious, why want you people the latest version that much ?

I mean, myself i could use Mozilla Firefox alpha bêta version and still be happy having a web browser, what are looking for in new versions ?

----------


## xyzzyman

You could also add the Firefox PPA:



```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install firefox
```

Then you'll always be up to date. The incremental updates are usually up some day (Such as 9.01, etc.)

----------


## Anthony A

> I pulled in 9 yesterday, but it is from the proposed update source. You won't get it from the official repos. Use the software sources tool to enable proposed and backport updates to get the community versions.


I just enabled those and Firefox shows up now. I don't remember this being necessary before. I'm pretty sure I left those two sources unchecked in 11.04 and I received Firefox updates shortly after they are released.

----------


## Anthony A

> You could also add the Firefox PPA:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get install firefox
> ```
> ...


Thanks but I knew about that PPA already. I didn't think it was necessary to use the PPA to keep Firefox updated in 11.10. When Mozilla was releasing Firefox 9 the blogs where reporting about it and saying you could add the PPA or wait until the update showed up in the  Ubuntu repos.

----------


## gsgleason

> hey, my post may seem idiot, but i'm really curious, why want you people the latest version that much ?
> 
> I mean, myself i could use Mozilla Firefox alpha bêta version and still be happy having a web browser, what are looking for in new versions ?


FF 9 is a big milestone as far as javascript performance goes. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=firefox+9+javascript

----------


## 67GTA

With 11.04 there was a version upgrade because of security concerns. This normally isn't done. With 11.10, the community is trying to keep up with the new Firefox fast release schedule, so the community repos will give you new FF versions as soon as they are built.

----------


## 67GTA

> hey, my post may seem idiot, but i'm really curious, why want you people the latest version that much ?
> 
> I mean, myself i could use Mozilla Firefox alpha bêta version and still be happy having a web browser, what are looking for in new versions ?


Google has been kicking Mozilla's butt, so they have adopted a new fast release schedule with smaller changes focused mostly on speed improvements.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Still using Firefox 8 and waiting for Ubuntu to add Firefox 9 to the repositories? When will that be? I know I could add the PPA from Mozilla but that shouldn't be necessary with Ubuntu 11.10.


The only person who can give you a definitive answer is Chris Coulson. Firefox 9 is currently under testing by the Ubuntu MozillaTeam.

The package for Oneiric was added to _ubuntu-mozilla-security_ 3 days ago. The package for Natty was added 10 days ago. Firefox 3.6.25 was added to the repo 17 days ago.

Anyways, it could be the holidays.





> hey, my post may seem idiot, but i'm really curious, why want you people the latest version that much ?
> 
> I mean, myself i could use Mozilla Firefox alpha bêta version and still be happy having a web browser, what are looking for in new versions ?


Because with the new fast release cycle Firefox 8 has become obsolete once Firefox 9 is released. Firefox 9 includes javascript improvements and new feature,s but also security patches. So if you don't get the latest version, your browser might still have some known vulnerabilities.




> I just enabled those and Firefox shows up now. I don't remember this being necessary before. I'm pretty sure I left those two sources unchecked in 11.04 and I received Firefox updates shortly after they are released.





> Thanks but I knew about that PPA already. I didn't think it was necessary to use the PPA to keep Firefox updated in 11.10. When Mozilla was releasing Firefox 9 the blogs where reporting about it and saying you could add the PPA or wait until the update showed up in the  Ubuntu repos.


Keep in mind that with the new release cycle, Firefox updates come not only with security and stability patches, but also new features and performance improvements. So testing those new versions naturally take longer than before. You don't need the ppa if you are using Natty or Oneiric. You just need to be patient and the update will come. If you can't wait, then use the _ubuntu-mozilla-security_ ppa.




> Google has been kicking Mozilla's butt, so they have adopted a new fast release schedule with smaller changes focused mostly on speed improvements.


Indeed. However, the introduce not only security patches and performance improvements, but also important new features. For instance, on Firefox 10 add-ons will be considered compatible by default and on Firefox 11, updates for Windows users will be provided silently.

----------


## HunterDX77M

I used the code in the very first post but all I got was a 404 error and so removed that source. It seems like by the time FF9 will be in the official repositories, FF10 will already be out. Anyone else feel like this is taking way too long?

----------


## lovinglinux

> I used the code in the very first post but all I got was a 404 error and so removed that source. It seems like by the time FF9 will be in the official repositories, FF10 will already be out. Anyone else feel like this is taking way too long?


The _firefox-stable_ ppa is only available for Maverick and Lucid users. If you are using Natty or Oneiric, then the first ppa won't work, since those Ubuntu versions are already following the fast release cycle and don't need that ppa.

If you can't wait for Firefox 9, you can use the fourth ppa in the list, which is _ubuntu-mozilla-security_. This one will provide Firefox 9, which is currently under testing before being provided by the official repos.

----------


## HunterDX77M

> The _firefox-stable_ ppa is only available for Maverick and Lucid users. If you are using Natty or Oneiric, then the first ppa won't work, since those Ubuntu versions are already following the fast release cycle and don't need that ppa.
> 
> If you can't wait for Firefox 9, you can use the fourth ppa in the list, which is _ubuntu-mozilla-security_. This one will provide Firefox 9, which is currently under testing before being provided by the official repos.


If it's still under testing, then I guess I'll just wait. No need to push it.

----------


## cottfcfan

For those wanting Firefox 9 in Oneiric, its in the "proposed updates" repo & has been for a few days. 
Just enable the repo, update Firefox & Thunderbird, then disable the repo again.
Works fine here.

----------


## aaalbatrosss

*Firefox 9+* for Lucid, its in the "proposed updates" repo.

Will these major versions available through the official repositories or stil using *Firefox 3.6* branch?

I tested and work fine.

----------


## lovinglinux

> For those wanting Firefox 9 in Oneiric, its in the "proposed updates" repo & has been for a few days. 
> Just enable the repo, update Firefox & Thunderbird, then disable the repo again.
> Works fine here.


I don't see a good reason to use the proposed repo and I personally don't like to recommend it, because it will upgrade not only Firefox but any application in the proposed queue. Although it is most likely that these applications won't cause any trouble, I believe it is unnecessary to use it, when you can get the same version of Firefox from the _ubuntu-mozilla-security_ ppa, which upgrades only Firefox and Thunderbird. See the the fourth ppa in the first post for instructions.




> *Firefox 9+* for Lucid, its in the "proposed updates" repo.
> 
> Will these major versions available through the official repositories or stil using *Firefox 3.6* branch?
> 
> I tested and work fine.


Mozilla will stop providing support for Firefox 3.6.x soon. This will probably happen when they release Firefox 10, by the end of this month, because it seems they will introduce an Extended Support Release version of Firefox. Extended Support Release is the equivalent of Ubuntu's LTS (Long Term Support). If that really happens, then Ubuntu developers will have no option other then upgrade Firefox to version 10 on all repositories.

I am not sure why Firefox 9 is already in the proposed repo. Perhaps they want to upgrade before the ESR. If they do, then Firefox 9 will completely replace Firefox 3.6. This is the same scenario that happened when Firefox 3.0 reached end-of-life and they upgraded everyone to 3.6.

----------


## cap10Ibraim

is any one actually using the tab group feature in firefox ?

----------


## lovinglinux

> is any one actually using the tab group feature in firefox ?


I use it sometimes. Do you need some help or just want to know if anyone uses it?

----------


## aaalbatrosss

> Mozilla will stop providing support for Firefox 3.6.x soon. This will probably happen when they release Firefox 10, by the end of this month, because it seems they will introduce an Extended Support Release version of Firefox. Extended Support Release is the equivalent of Ubuntu's LTS (Long Term Support). If that really happens, then Ubuntu developers will have no option other then upgrade Firefox to version 10 on all repositories.
> 
> I am not sure why Firefox 9 is already in the proposed repo. Perhaps they want to upgrade before the ESR. If they do, then Firefox 9 will completely replace Firefox 3.6. This is the same scenario that happened when Firefox 3.0 reached end-of-life and they upgraded everyone to 3.6.


Thanks for the reply.
Probably is already in the "Pre-released updates (lucid-proposed)" to be integrated into *Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS* release (January 25th).
This can be very good news for users of LTS versions.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Thanks for the reply.
> This can be very good news for users of LTS versions.


You are welcome.

----------


## tlu

> The only person who can give you a definitive answer is Chris Coulson. Firefox 9 is currently under testing by the Ubuntu MozillaTeam.


Right, and I would be glad if Chris gave that answer. Considering what he wrote in his blog, and considering that FF 9 beta was in the firefox-next ppa for 6 weeks I wonder why they need so long to test FF 9 final. After all several critical bugs were fixed in the new release. Most Ubuntu users are certainly not aware of the mozilla-security ppa - and quite frankly, there should be no need for that at all.

----------


## teejay17

> Right, and I would be glad if Chris gave that answer. Considering what he wrote in his blog, and considering that FF 9 beta was in the firefox-next ppa for 6 weeks I wonder why they need so long to test FF 9 final. After all several critical bugs were fixed in the new release. Most Ubuntu users are certainly not aware of the mozilla-security ppa - and quite frankly, there should be no need for that at all.


Wow, I read the blog post, and now I'm even more confused as to what I should take away from it. Does it say that Firefox will be spending an extra 6 weeks in beta stage for Ubuntu? Essentially, Firefox 9 won't be out until another 6 weeks after it was released to Windows and Mac users? 
It was very difficult to get the gist of the message.

----------


## tlu

> Wow, I read the blog post, and now I'm even more confused as to what I should take away from it. Does it say that Firefox will be spending an extra 6 weeks in beta stage for Ubuntu? Essentially, Firefox 9 won't be out until another 6 weeks after it was released to Windows and Mac users?


No, no, you completely misunderstood! I was referring to the relatively new Rapid Release Process detailed here  which is not at all Ubuntu specific. The Nightlies, Aurora and Beta channels are available for Ubuntu from separate ppa's, though. What I meant was that there is enough time to test those versions for possible problems they might cause in Ubuntu. Thus, testing the final version, once it is released, should be rather unproblematic IMO.

----------


## aaalbatrosss

> Wow, I read the blog post, and now I'm even more confused as to what I should take away from it. Does it say that Firefox will be spending an extra 6 weeks in beta stage for Ubuntu? Essentially, Firefox 9 won't be out until another 6 weeks after it was released to Windows and Mac users? 
> It was very difficult to get the gist of the message.


Chris Coulson clarification:




> *Chris Coulson blog* / comments section
> 
> No, the aim is to release within a few days of the official release. This is certainly what I'd like to be happening anyway, and I always have the packages ready to build by release day (but, normally a few days before). From this point, someone from the security team uploads the packages I've prepared to a PPA, tests them and publishes them to the archive.
> 
> Firefox 9 is a special case as it was released 5 days before Christmas, so we took the decision to only release it to natty-proposed and oneiric-proposed whilst everybody was on vacation, to minimize the impact of any problems.
> 
> Rest assured, I won't be happy until we are consistently pushing these releases on time

----------


## teejay17

> Chris Coulson clarification:


Got it, thanks.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Right, and I would be glad if Chris gave that answer. Considering what he wrote in his blog, and considering that FF 9 beta was in the firefox-next ppa for 6 weeks I wonder why they need so long to test FF 9 final. After all several critical bugs were fixed in the new release. Most Ubuntu users are certainly not aware of the mozilla-security ppa - and quite frankly, there should be no need for that at all.


From what I understood, they will essentially be killing the period in which they usually test a new package in the proposed repo and use the entire Firefox beta phase, through _firefox-next_ ppa, to test it. So once a new Firefox is released, they have already tested it and can push the final version right away.

----------


## tlu

> Chris Coulson clarification:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Chris Coulson blog / comments section
> 
> No, the aim is to release within a few days of the official release. This is certainly what I'd like to be happening anyway, and I always have the packages ready to build by release day (but, normally a few days before). From this point, someone from the security team uploads the packages I've prepared to a PPA, tests them and publishes them to the archive.
> ...


Hm, not really reassuring if you ask me. Does that mean that the security team is understaffed? 5 days should be long enough considering that the beta was tested for several weeks. As mentioned, FF 9 not only offers new features (like a faster JS engine) but fixes several critical security bugs. Sorry - it's no good advertising that Windows users got the update immediately but Ubuntu users still have to wait for it.

----------


## tlu

> From what I understood, they will essentially be killing the period in which they usually test a new package in the proposed repo and use the entire Firefox beta phase, through _firefox-next_ ppa, to test it. So once a new Firefox is released, they have already tested it and can push the final version right away.


I hope you're right  :Smile:

----------


## teejay17

> Hm, not really reassuring if you ask me. Does that mean that the security team is understaffed? 5 days should be long enough considering that the beta was tested for several weeks. As mentioned, FF 9 not only offers new features (like a faster JS engine) but fixes several critical security bugs. Sorry - it's no good advertising that Windows users got the update immediately but Ubuntu users still have to wait for it.


Agreed. This needs to be fixed so that Ubuntu can be on par with Windows.

----------


## vasa1

Looks like there are some issues peculiar to Ubuntu, if I understand correctly:
https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillat...fox-trunk.head

And they _are_ looking for help:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=633

Since I can't help, I do the next best thing which IMHO is letting them get on with it  :Wink:

----------


## tlu

> Looks like there are some issues peculiar to Ubuntu, if I understand correctly:
> https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillat...fox-trunk.head


Yes, but it seems that these problems apply to FF Trunk.

----------


## Johnny3

Ubuntu 11.10 update to Firefox 9.0.1 I needed to add https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...anguage-tools/
to get spell checker to work. 
Thanks and God Bless Johnny3 65+++

----------


## Johnny3

For a while my backspace key would make Firefox go back a page. What I read and someone web page is to type in about**:config then you can type backspace into find and you will see browser.backspace_action change the value to 0(that is the number 0) and then your backspace key will work in Firefox.
Good Luck and God Bless Johnny3 65+++

----------


## vasa1

http://askubuntu.com/questions/92130...ion-of-firefox

----------


## lovinglinux

Firefox 10 ESR is coming!

ESR = extended service release = long term support

Read the full article at http://www.conceivablytech.com/10032...ion-of-firefox

----------


## teejay17

> Firefox 10 ESR is coming!
> 
> ESR = extended service release = long term support
> 
> Read the full article at http://www.conceivablytech.com/10032...ion-of-firefox


There you go; that should make the IT departments happy. Is Mozilla planning something similar for Thunderbird? 
p.s. Now that Firefox 9 is out in the repos, where is Thunderbird 9 for Ubuntu 11.10?

----------


## HunterDX77M

FF 9 is in the official repositories, right now. I just updated through the Update Manager (without adding any new channels). Enjoy it . . . at least until FF 10 comes out in a few minutes.  :Smile:

----------


## teejay17

Is there a "Mozilla Thunderbird Mega Thread"? If not, there should be one. 
First thing on the agenda: why has Thunderbird not been upgraded to 9 for 11.10? It's only been available for 23 days now!

----------


## IanW

> Is there a "Mozilla Thunderbird Mega Thread"? If not, there should be one. 
> First thing on the agenda: why has Thunderbird not been upgraded to 9 for 11.10? It's only been available for 23 days now!


You can get it by adding the "Oneiric-Proposed" repo.

----------


## tlu

> You can get it by adding the "Oneiric-Proposed" repo.


... or, alternatively (if you don't want to use proposed as it might contain unstable packages), the ubuntu-mozilla-security ppa.

----------


## Frogs Hair

Why does this start page only appear in Firefox 12 Nightly and only sometimes  ? I have no Google accounts and my home page is as follows . http://www.google.com/

I have never seen this page using opera and I don't mind the menu , but I am curious .

----------


## cap10Ibraim

> Why does this start page only appear in Firefox 12 Nightly and only sometimes  ? I have no Google accounts and my home page is as follows . http://www.google.com/
> 
> I have never seen this page using opera and I don't mind the menu , but I am curious .


it appears in chrome - chromium , i think it's the default but it uses some html5 feature so firefox didn't support it until ff12 . I think so  :Wink:

----------


## Frogs Hair

> it appears in chrome - chromium , i think it's the default but it uses some html5 feature so firefox didn't support it until ff12 . I think so


That would make sense , the Opera stable  doesn't support html5 yet . Thanks !

----------


## teejay17

> Why does this start page only appear in Firefox 12 Nightly and only sometimes  ? I have no Google accounts and my home page is as follows . http://www.google.com/
> 
> I have never seen this page using opera and I don't mind the menu , but I am curious .


Google has been experimenting with its new interface since before Christmas. Sometimes it is on, until a bug is reported/found, and then it is down again for a while. I've seen this new interface in Firefox 7+, Chrome and IE, so it has nothing to do with browsers. 
The only reason why one browser will see it and one won't on any given day is because of the long-term cache saved on your computer. If the new look is "up" and you start fresh with a new browser/machine, you will see the new look until it is taken down again.

----------


## sammiev

Presently on FF11 here. Will likely have to try FF12 very soon but FF11 has been great so far.

----------


## geoaraujo

That's strange...
Today, Firefox 9.0.1 started to open a new window when I right click and choose to "open in a new tab"! How can I fix that?
Click on "open tab button" works, though...

----------


## lovinglinux

> Is there a "Mozilla Thunderbird Mega Thread"? If not, there should be one. 
> First thing on the agenda: why has Thunderbird not been upgraded to 9 for 11.10? It's only been available for 23 days now!


Thunderbird has become default recently and I personally don't use it. So I wouldn't feel comfortable creating a thread to support it. 




> That's strange...
> Today, Firefox 9.0.1 started to open a new window when I right click and choose to "open in a new tab"! How can I fix that?
> Click on "open tab button" works, though...


I am not sure. I suspect it could be some issue in the prefs.js file or an extension forcing the tab to open as window. Do you have any tab management extension?

----------


## teejay17

> Thunderbird has become default recently and I personally don't use it. So I wouldn't feel comfortable creating a thread to support it. 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure. I suspect it could be some issue in the prefs.js file or an extension forcing the tab to open as window. Do you have any tab management extension?


It's like they completely forgot about updating Thunderbird 9.

----------


## Rebelli0us

Thank you, that worked, I upgraded to FF9xx from 3-something which was constantly crashing on shutdown.

One problem, "extensions.checkCompatibility.x.x.x" is broken in the Ubuntu version, you gotta use "*extensions.checkCompatibility.nightly*"

----------


## vasa1

> FF 9 is in the official repositories, right now. I just updated through the Update Manager (without adding any new channels). Enjoy it . . . at least until FF 10 comes out in a few minutes.


And one can get Fx 10 (beta) from here:

```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
```

http://www.chriscoulson.me.uk/blog/?p=19

----------


## Johnny3

> It's like they completely forgot about updating Thunderbird 9.


I did some of this and have Thunderbird 9.0. I got this in an e mail for Ubuntu. I have not had any problems.

The upstream Mozilla Firefox web browser has moved to a rapid release
cycle. New Firefox versions are being released every six weeks and
contain new features and security enhancements. Until now, Ubuntu 10.04
LTS and Ubuntu 10.10 have been getting 3.6 point releases of Firefox. As
such, users have not been benefiting from new features, support for new
web technologies, security enhancements, and performance improvements.
Firefox 3.6 will be reaching its end of life soon, so we need to migrate
users to rapid release so that they will continue to receive security
updates in a timely fashion.

* What is changing? *

Starting on January 17, Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and Ubuntu 10.10 users will be
migrated to the latest Firefox version, and will track the rapid
releases going forward, as is currently done in newer releases of
Ubuntu. This will enable users to get the numerous improvements offered
by new Firefox versions.

* What is the impact of this migration? *

Add-ons that were previously in the Ubuntu archive, such as flashblock
or webdeveloper, will be automatically migrated to reside in your user
profile so that they may be updated through the regular update process
using addons.mozilla.org. This is necessary to ensure that you
automatically get a working version of these addons, if one is
available, when a new version of Firefox is released.

As Firefox will be updated to a new version every 6 weeks, the browsing
experience might change slightly with each update.

* What do I need to do? *

These updates will be pushed automatically through the regular update
process once testing has been completed. No action is required on your
part.

Users who access specialized web sites, such as intranets or corporate
portals, need to make sure they are compatible with the latest Firefox
releases before the migration occurs.

* Can I help with testing? *

If you would like to assist with testing, you can enable the proposed
repository on non-production Ubuntu 10.04 LTS or Ubuntu 10.10 systems [1].

* For more information *

Please see the following wiki page for information on the migration: [2]

You may also track progress of the update in the tracking bug: [3]

[1] - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed

[2] - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/Re...leaseMigration

[3] - https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/904594

----------


## geoaraujo

> I am not sure. I suspect it could be some issue in the prefs.js file or an extension forcing the tab to open as window. Do you have any tab management extension?


Normal behaviour again.... I didn't change anything, though...

----------


## teejay17

> I did some of this and have Thunderbird 9.0. I got this in an e mail for Ubuntu. I have not had any problems.
> 
> The upstream Mozilla Firefox web browser has moved to a rapid release
> cycle. New Firefox versions are being released every six weeks and
> contain new features and security enhancements. Until now, Ubuntu 10.04
> LTS and Ubuntu 10.10 have been getting 3.6 point releases of Firefox. As
> such, users have not been benefiting from new features, support for new
> web technologies, security enhancements, and performance improvements.
> Firefox 3.6 will be reaching its end of life soon, so we need to migrate
> ...


Email doesn't mention anything about Thunderbird. Thunderbird has not been pushed to 11.10 yet.

----------


## vasa1

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<body>
<a href="javascript:void(window.open('http://config.privoxy.org/toggle?mini=y&set=toggle','ijbstatus','width=450,height=100,resizable=yes,scrollbars=no,toolbar=no,location=no,directories=no,status=no,menubar=no,copyhistory=no').focus());">Toggle</a>
</body>
</html>
```

I have my Firefox browser's home page as a local html file. One of the "links" on that page is the one I've shown above (as part of an html page). I got it from the *Privoxy* documentation (http://config.privoxy.org/user-manua...l#BOOKMARKLETS). It's a script that allows one to toggle Privoxy between the enabled and disabled states.

The issue is this: it opens a new *window*. Can someone who is a wizard at javascript kindly convert it to open in a *tab* instead? Either the current tab or a new background tab will do.

----------


## vasa1

> ... I have my Firefox browser's home page as a local html file. One of the "links" on that page is the one I've shown above (as part of an html page). I got it from the *Privoxy* documentation (http://config.privoxy.org/user-manua...l#BOOKMARKLETS). It's a script that allows one to toggle Privoxy between the enabled and disabled states.
> 
> The issue is this: it opens a new *window*. Can someone who is a wizard at javascript kindly convert it to open in a *tab* instead? Either the current tab or a new background tab will do.


I worked around the problem by replacing the javascript with "http://config.privoxy.org/toggle?set=enable". Now, I get what I want.

----------


## vasa1

> And one can get Fx 10 (beta) from here:
> 
> ```
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
> ```
> 
> http://www.chriscoulson.me.uk/blog/?p=19


This ppa now has 10.0 b5.

----------


## Penguinnerd

The article linked below says that Ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10 would get automatic backports of the latest release of Firefox. Is that true? The article says that it was supposed to happen on Jan. 17th. I have not observed this to be the case.


http://www.h-online.com/open/news/it...0-1406353.html

----------


## DobsonM

I'm using 10.10 and I have Firefox 10 installed:



You need the Firefox-next ppa to get it.  Well that's what I used anyway.

----------


## user1397

I'm using the firefox-stable 10.04 lucid ppa, and I have version 9.0.1 installed right now

----------


## christopher.wortman

> I'm using 10.10 and I have Firefox 10 installed:
> 
> /SNIP/
> 
> You need the Firefox-next ppa to get it.  Well that's what I used anyway.


I have been using 10 as well... since release lol

----------


## Penguinnerd

Oh, okay. Based on the article, it sounded like it would be automatic for all users.

----------


## alexan

Just so I can know: I am the only one that get in this thread thinking about *F*inal *F*antasy IX?


 :Confused:

----------


## Penguinnerd

> Just so I can know: I am the only one that get in this thread thinking about *F*inal *F*antasy IX?


Lol, I didn't even think of that!

----------


## castrojo

> Oh, okay. Based on the article, it sounded like it would be automatic for all users.


It is supposed to be automatic, see here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/Re...leaseMigration

----------


## Penguinnerd

Aha, thanks.

Well, it says it will be "starting January 17th". I think the implication is that testing started then, with some users voluntarily switching over ahead of time.

I wonder when it will actually happen though.

----------


## castrojo

Follow the bug report, the more people test it the faster we can get it through the proposed updates and into the distro

----------


## Erik1984

I'll just wait till it's there, FF 3.6 is doing fine here  :Capital Razz:  Does this upgrade to the high versions also mean Lucid users won't be receiving 3.6.25 (that's the latest stable in the 3.6-branch) ?

----------


## donkyhotay

> Just so I can know: I am the only one that get in this thread thinking about *F*inal *F*antasy IX?


When I saw the thread title I thought this would be about Final Fantasy myself. Personally I suspected this would be another wishware scenario where some rumor is going around making people think square-enix is going to be making SW for linux, kind of like what happens with the "steam is coming for linux" rumor that crops up from time to time.

----------


## Linux_junkie

According to OMG! Ubuntu it will be issued to 10.04 and 10.10 from Feb 17.

----------


## Johnny3

Does any one but me have trouble with VLC M player make flash not work right in Firefox?
Thanks and God Bless Johnny3 65+++

----------


## Kixtosh

> ... Starting on January 17, Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and Ubuntu 10.10 users will be migrated to the latest Firefox version, and will track the rapid releases going forward, as is currently done in newer releases of Ubuntu.  ...


Interesting. I use Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx on three laptops. None of them have migrated beyond FF 3.6.24, despite regular updates.

----------


## tomricht@gmail.com

> Interesting. I use Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx on three laptops. None of them have migrated beyond FF 3.6.24, despite regular updates.


Same here; just checked for updates some minutes ago and it's still on 3.6.24.

Actually I find this a bit disappointing. 3.6.24 is two and a half months old. Not even 3.6.25 is coming down the pipe.

Seems like Ubuntu is taking it lightly with security updates - or something is broken in the update system, but this happens more frequently on Windows than on Linux...

rgds

Tom

----------


## Johnny3

> This ppa now has 10.0 b5.


I reran this a still have Firefox 10.0 didn't get the 10.0 b5. Do I need to do something else? Also I update to the new flash here. http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/ and seems to do much better. Us Ubuntu 11.10. Also when I update flash I went to SPM and did the autoremove to get ride of all the old flash. The old flash wouldn't play Where is my water.
Thanks and God Bless Johnny3 65++
PS when you go to down load just tell it to run in Ubuntu Software Center. Hope this make since to you all.

All my quote didn't work
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade

----------


## sammiev

> snip
> 
> Mozilla’s user experience (UX) team has unveiled a new and very different look for Firefox. For now we only have some very pretty mockups to feast our eyes upon, but in a couple of weeks Firefox 8 will migrate from the Nightly channel to Aurora — and after that, the new interface will begin to emerge in Firefox 9, 10, and 11. An exact time line isn’t yet known — Mozilla hasn’t actually started implementing the new interface yet — but we are told that the overhaul should be complete in the Nightly and Aurora channels before the end of they ear.


I have been testing the Aurora FF11 and the Nightly FF12 for likely more than 2 weeks now.

----------


## aaalbatrosss

> Interesting. I use Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx on three laptops. None of them have migrated beyond FF 3.6.24, despite regular updates.


Firefox 9.0.1 is now on regular updates.  :Capital Razz:

----------


## vasa1

> I reran this a still have Firefox 10.0 didn't get the 10.0 b5. Do I need to do something else? ...
> All my quote didn't work
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade


I don't know what to say. After I got 10.0 b4 installed via the ppa, I got 10.0 b5 one day when I did 

```
sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
```

----------


## ahil925

Using Lucid 10.04LTS on an IBM T40 Thinkpad

Upgraded from 3.6(not sure exact version #) to 9.0.1 last night through the Update manager.  For some reason Firefox wasn't opening afterwards.  I'd get a tab on my panel with "Starting Firefox Web Browser" that would disappear after a few seconds but that's it.  System Monitor shows 2 Firefox processes running, one as a zombie the other using a fair portion of CPU.

Have tried to uninstall and re-install through Ubuntu Software Center but it doesn't seem to help.  Will try to install 3.6 again and see what happens.  Anyone else hitting a snag going from 3.6 to 9.0 on Lucid?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Using Lucid 10.04LTS on an IBM T40 Thinkpad
> 
> Upgraded from 3.6(not sure exact version #) to 9.0.1 last night through the Update manager.  For some reason Firefox wasn't opening afterwards.  I'd get a tab on my panel with "Starting Firefox Web Browser" that would disappear after a few seconds but that's it.  System Monitor shows 2 Firefox processes running, one as a zombie the other using a fair portion of CPU.
> 
> Have tried to uninstall and re-install through Ubuntu Software Center but it doesn't seem to help.  Will try to install 3.6 again and see what happens.  Anyone else hitting a snag going from 3.6 to 9.0 on Lucid?


Most likely you have an issue with your old profile after upgrade.

First start Firefox in safe mode to see if it is an extension causing the problem.



```
firefox -safe-mode
```

If that doesn't help, create and launch a new profile and check if the problem persist.



```
firefox -P
```

----------


## vasa1

> Today, 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
> ```


gave me 10.0 b6. It looks like the mozilla team has got any procedural glitches worked out and we can look forward to timely releases.

----------


## Kixtosh

> Firefox 9.0.1 is now on regular updates.


Thanks! I just got the update with my regular updates today. Nice.

I have to say, I was quite happy using FF 3.x.x. on my current laptop (very snappy, very stable, able to open dozens of tabs - using multiple desktops and browser windows when necessary - without problems) I did try FF 4 at one point, just after this thread was started, but went back to the regular 3.x.x flavor when I changed laptops (requiring a new Ubuntu install). Before that, I had been using Chromium for over a year, mostly because of the "better" layout for my laptops (no title bar or menu bar), but this thread got me back to using Firefox, especially since it seemed to get along better with my keyring: not requiring passwords every time I started using it.

Now I'll have to go and figure out a few things all over again. I've just got rid of the menu bar, with my own instructions, but getting rid of the title bar gave me some issues last time, so I'm reading my own posts now, from hundreds of replies ago!

Is it still necessary to use CompizConfig settings and  Hide Caption Titlebar Plus (Smart) to get rid of the title bar, or has this changed between FF 4 and FF 9? This is how it was explained before:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=296

----------


## ahil925

> First start Firefox in safe mode to see if it is an extension causing the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> firefox -safe-mode
> ```
> 
> If that doesn't help, create and launch a new profile and check if the problem persist.
> ...


Safemode didn't help.

Creating a new profile did.  Now onward to getting my add-ons and bookmarks back.

Thanks!

----------


## mikodo

I just received an update. Firefox 10.0x; Sorry didn't look closely to what was "x". I use the stable PPA's for lucid.



```
firefox -version
```

Gives me:


```
   Mozilla Firefox 9.0.1
```

Is Firefox 9.0.1 kinda-like a LTS or something, with just updates?

I had updated by:



```
sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
```

----------


## Kixtosh

> ... Is it still necessary to use CompizConfig settings and  Hide Caption Titlebar Plus (Smart) to get rid of the title bar, or has this changed between FF 4 and FF 9?


So, I'm quoting myself, but I didn't have to do anything other than download Hide Caption Titlebar Plus. Really easy! But ...

The buttons for minimize, maximize and close (top right) are not using the "New Wave" theme I have currently active. I've tried all the settings from the Hide Caption add on preferences. See the attached image: 

The buttons on the top right for the preferences window (where I'm adjusting the settings) IS using New Wave, but ...The buttons for the main FF window (in the background) are not using New Wave.

----------


## tomricht@gmail.com

Ok, FF 9.0.1 is there now. But Java plugin is not working any more.

User agent (cool, you guys at Mozilla are hiding it from the About dialog these days):
Mozilla/5.0 (Ubuntu; X11; Linux x86_64; rv:9.0.1) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/9.0.1

# java -version
java version "1.6.0_30"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_30-b12)
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 20.5-b03, mixed mode)

libjavaplugin_jni.so linked in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins

Ah, and by the way, I installed Java manually because the Sun Java in the 10.04 repo is 4 releases behind (_26 instead of _30). The OpenJDK does not render some GUIs correctly and is sloooow...

Oh well...


Tom

----------


## Penguinnerd

Looks like it's here!

I just got my updates for the day, and I'm in Firefox 9 now.

All is working smoothly.

----------


## Kixtosh

ChrisC, you can stop the upgrade on your other machines by removing the check mark in the updates list of the update manager.

In the meantime, I believe you can downgrade that one machine back to 3.6.24 here:

http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozi...efox/releases/

I don't know how much this will help you, since everything you are concerned about may still be broken after the downgrade  (and you may have figured it all out already), but at least you only have one machine to fix until the release of 12.04, not all of them.

----------


## Newton2525

Mine works great!   :KDE Star: 

Using 10.04

----------


## claracc

Firefox 9.0.1 in ubuntu 10.04 works great here too.

Any case, the update appeared in my update manager as a recommended one, so you could have said no.

----------


## Kixtosh

It's not fair to add insult to injury when he's already pulling his hair out in frustration, and it's quite possible that he has them set to download automatically in the background since he's managing several machines. I'm not sure if he would have the option to halt the installation in that case. I use the "only notify about available updates" setting, so in my case, it would be simple to remove the check mark next to something I didn't want.

Hopefully the link I provided will enable him to downgrade again without too much trouble.

----------


## Erik1984

> Looks like it's here!
> 
> I just got my updates for the day, and I'm in Firefox 9 now.
> 
> All is working smoothly.


Me too. Thought that it would take longer but no it's here and working  :Razz:

----------


## Primus1

When I started m computer this morning I see this problem -

in Firefox Add-ons Manager it says:

Fast Dial is incompatible with Firefox 9.0.1

Fast dial 3.4 (disabled)

~~~~

Fast dial is my bookmark addon which I like but it is now disabled because of Canonicals Firefox update. Any one know how I can get it into use again? and stop this problem happening again. Thanks.

----------


## tomricht@gmail.com

> Ok, FF 9.0.1 is there now. But Java plugin is not working any more.


Seems like Oracle does not allow the redistribution of Java any more. To hell with them.
So just for the records or in case anyone else has the same problem, I found the solution here: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/insta...buntu-via.html

Tom

----------


## Newton2525

> Fast dial is my bookmark addon which I like but it is now disabled because of Canonicals Firefox update. Any one know how I can get it into use again? and stop this problem happening again. Thanks.


Firefox should have checked for compatible updates.  You can also do it manually.  If there is no compatible update, then you have to wait for the developer to update his add-on.  :Smile:

----------


## archi02

Hello,

I'm sure I'm not the only one with this issue, and I'm sure too that somebody has already get the solution... Sorry if it's not the right place to post...

=> Firefox 9.0.1 & Ubuntu 11.10
=> When opening Firefox, the window is always maximised. Impossible to get the last size and position of my last session of Firefox. 

* Delete my profile doesn't change anything ;
* I've tried unsuccessfully to check/uncheck the 'Legacy Full Screen Support' of CCSM 
* I've to desactivate the maximise feature with the top edge... 

Any other idea ?
Or maybe I've missed something ?

Thanks,

----------


## lovinglinux

> Is it still necessary to use CompizConfig settings and  Hide Caption Titlebar Plus (Smart) to get rid of the title bar, or has this changed between FF 4 and FF 9? This is how it was explained before:
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=296


I haven't tried such method before, but I suppose it hasn't changed.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Safemode didn't help.
> 
> Creating a new profile did.  Now onward to getting my add-ons and bookmarks back.
> 
> Thanks!


See this:

http://www.webgapps.org/tutorials/fi...upted-profiles

----------


## lovinglinux

> I just received an update. Firefox 10.0x; Sorry didn't look closely to what was "x". I use the stable PPA's for lucid.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> firefox -version
> ```
> 
> Gives me:
> ...


There will be a ESR (same as LTS) version of Firefox when FF 10 is released: https://wiki.mozilla.org/Enterprise/...pport:Proposal

Firefox 9 is not LTS. The reason why you get it is because you are using the stable ppa. If you want Firefox 10, then you must use firefox-next ppa instead.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Ok, FF 9.0.1 is there now. But Java plugin is not working any more.
> 
> User agent (cool, you guys at Mozilla are hiding it from the About dialog these days):
> Mozilla/5.0 (Ubuntu; X11; Linux x86_64; rv:9.0.1) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/9.0.1
> 
> # java -version
> java version "1.6.0_30"
> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_30-b12)
> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 20.5-b03, mixed mode)
> ...


For Java I am using this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~ferramroberto/+archive/java

----------


## lovinglinux

> When I started m computer this morning I see this problem -
> 
> in Firefox Add-ons Manager it says:
> 
> Fast Dial is incompatible with Firefox 9.0.1
> 
> Fast dial 3.4 (disabled)
> 
> ~~~~
> ...



Get version 3.6 from https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...5721/versions/

It hasn't been reviewed by Mozilla, but I would trust that developer.

Please be aware that I am referring to the second 3.6 version available in that link. The first one 3.6.dev is a developer test.

BTW, from Firefox 10 onwards, add-ons will be considered compatible by default.

----------


## lovinglinux

*IMPORTANT!!*

I have changed the first post to comply with the updated status of Firefox on Ubuntu releases.

Firefox 9.0.1 is now available on all supported official repos, so I don't see the need to keep _firefox-stable_ ppa instructions.With the release of Firefox 10, Mozilla will offer an ESR version, which is the equivalent of the Ubuntu LTS.Firefox 3.6.x will reach end-of-life on April 24th and should not be used after that date.From Firefox 10 onwards, add-ons will be considered compatible by default.


If you are using _firefox-stable_, I recommend removing that ppa and doing a regular update.

----------


## Primus1

Thanks Lovinglinux, I followed your instruction, installed the second one down in the list and now have my Fastdial back.  :Very Happy: 
Not sure I understand the reference about Firefox 10 and addons.

Thanks for your answer too Newton2525

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hello,
> 
> I'm sure I'm not the only one with this issue, and I'm sure too that somebody has already get the solution... Sorry if it's not the right place to post...
> 
> => Firefox 9.0.1 & Ubuntu 11.10
> => When opening Firefox, the window is always maximised. Impossible to get the last size and position of my last session of Firefox. 
> 
> * Delete my profile doesn't change anything ;
> * I've tried unsuccessfully to check/uncheck the 'Legacy Full Screen Support' of CCSM 
> ...


This is probably not a Firefox issue, but I would try Session Manager add-on. Works great for me.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Thanks Lovinglinux, I followed your instruction, installed the second one down in the list and now have my Fastdial back. 
> Not sure I understand the reference about Firefox 10 and addons.
> 
> Thanks for your answer too Newton2525


You are welcome.

The thing about Firefox 10 and add-ons is that from now on, when you upgrade Firefox, it won't turn off incompatible add-ons by default. It will consider all add-ons compatible unless they have been strictly flagged as incompatible. This means that you won't need to wait for most add-ons updates from developers to get them working.

----------


## Primus1

> You are welcome.
> 
> The thing about Firefox 10 and add-ons is that from now on, when you upgrade Firefox, it won't turn off incompatible add-ons by default. It will consider all add-ons compatible unless they have been strictly flagged as incompatible. This means that you won't need to wait for most add-ons updates from developers to get them working.



Ah, thank you, now I understand   :Smile:

----------


## Kixtosh

> I haven't tried such method before, but I suppose it hasn't changed.


Hence my question ... how else can I get rid of the title bar? ...  :Wink:

----------


## mikodo

> There will be a ESR (same as LTS) version of Firefox when FF 10 is released: https://wiki.mozilla.org/Enterprise/...pport:Proposal
> 
> Firefox 9 is not LTS. The reason why you get it is because you are using the stable ppa. If you want Firefox 10, then you must use firefox-next ppa instead.


I still don't understand why, when updating yesterday, the update was telling me it was Firefox 10..0(x) updates, but I only have version 9.1.0, from the stable Mozilla-Firefox PPA's. Are you meaning, that because I have the stable PPA's that I would get version 10 updates, with the Firefox 9 version?

Thanks, for the suggestion to remove the stable-PPA's. They are gone now.

Oh, and thanks for the tip about the Barlesque extension. I still have an Add-on in the Add-on Bar, that I like to access. It saves a line of space, pretty much.

----------


## mikodo

> For Java I am using this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~ferramroberto/+archive/java


Can we run that along side of the Ubuntu provided OpenJDK java, or should it be removed first, like gnash and Adobe Labs flash?

Hard to know what the PPA is saying, when I can't read the language.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I still don't understand why, when updating yesterday, the update was telling me it was Firefox 10..0(x) updates, but I only have version 9.1.0, from the stable Mozilla-Firefox PPA's. Are you meaning, that because I have the stable PPA's that I would get version 10 updates, with the Firefox 9 version?
> 
> Thanks, for the suggestion to remove the stable-PPA's. They are gone now.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for the tip about the Barlesque extension. I still have an Add-on in the Add-on Bar, that I like to access. It saves a line of space, pretty much.


No, if you have the stable ppa, you should get version 9 and not 10.




> Can we run that along side of the Ubuntu provided OpenJDK java, or should it be removed first, like gnash and Adobe Labs flash?
> 
> Hard to know what the PPA is saying, when I can't read the language.


I don't think you can run it along side of the OpenJDK. I have removed mine first.

----------


## mikodo

Thank you, Lovinglinux!

----------


## nullchar

If anyone wants to *KEEP* Firefox 3.6.x on Ubuntu Lucid 10.04 LTS, in order to use the Tab Kit extension or other extensions that have not updated to the recent Firefox versions, you can "pin" Firefox to 3.6.

Add the following to:  /etc/apt/preferences



```
Explanation: Keep firefox at 3.6.x
Package: firefox firefox-gnome-support firefox-3.0 firefox-3.0-gnome-support firefox-3.5 firefox-3.5-gnome-support firefox-branding firefox-locale-en ubufox xul-ext-ubufox
Pin: version 3.6*
Pin-Priority: 1001
```

Keep the package list on one long line. For whatever reason, I was unable to use wildcard matching in the package list, so I listed everything that wanted to upgrade 3.6 to 9.0, including new packages.




> *WARNING:* FIREFOX 3.6 WILL REACH END OF LIFE ON APRIL 24TH. THIS MEANS NO SECURITY UPDATES WILL BE PROVIDED EVER AGAIN. IF YOUR EXTENSIONS DON'T WORK WITH THE LATEST VERSION OF FIREFOX BY NOW, MOST LIKELY THEY NEVER WILL. THEY ARE PROBABLY ABANDONWARE. FIND AN ALTERNATIVE EXTENSION OR LEARN TO LIVE WITHOUT IT, BECAUSE FIREFOX 3.6 IS ESSENTIALLY DEAD AND KEEP USING IT WILL BE A SECURITY RISK SOON.

----------


## chrisccoulson

> If anyone wants to *KEEP* Firefox 3.6.x on Ubuntu Lucid 10.04 LTS, in order to use the Tab Kit extension or other extensions that have not updated to the recent Firefox versions, you can "pin" Firefox to 3.6.
> 
> Add the following to:  /etc/apt/preferences
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Explanation: Keep firefox at 3.6.x
> Package: firefox firefox-gnome-support firefox-3.0 firefox-3.0-gnome-support firefox-3.5 firefox-3.5-gnome-support firefox-branding firefox-locale-en ubufox xul-ext-ubufox
> ...


It's quite irrepsonsible to proivde this information without also making it clear that this will prevent you from receiving any more important security updates

----------


## lovinglinux

> It's quite irrepsonsible to proivde this information without also making it clear that this will prevent you from receiving any more important security updates


I agree.

If your extensions don't work with the most recent versions of Firefox by now, then most likely they never will. They are probably abandonware.

Find an alternative extension or learn to live without it, because Firefox 3.6 is dead.

I have included a warning in the original post.

----------


## mikewhatever

January 31 - Firefox 10 release day. Fingers crossed.

Update
February 3 - finger crossing didn't help.

----------


## vasa1

All of a sudden I noticed that my Firefox is no longer spell-checking when I'm typing in text boxes. I think it was working yesterday. Weird.
ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next updated to 10.0 ~b6. All other Ubuntu updates always accepted.

(In *Preferences, Advanced* I have check my spelling as I type *ticked*.)

Edit: it seems I may have deselected dictionaries. It's fixed now. My mouse behaves oddly sometimes and I'm blaming it  :Wink:

----------


## Primus1

> I agree.
> 
> If your extensions don't work with the most recent versions of Firefox by now, then most likely they never will. They are probably abandonware.
> 
> Find an alternative extension or learn to live without it, because Firefox 3.6 is dead.
> 
> I have included a warning in the original post.


I have Firefox 9.0.1 canonical - 1.0  how do I check if that is?

----------


## rgreener25

> January 31 - Firefox 10 release day. Fingers crossed.


We got it  :Smile:

----------


## pqwoerituytrueiwoq

not for lucid yet...

----------


## pqwoerituytrueiwoq

> *IMPORTANT!!*
> 
> I have changed the first post to comply with the updated status of Firefox on Ubuntu releases.
> 
> Firefox 9.0.1 is now available on all supported official repos, so I don't see the need to keep _firefox-stable_ ppa instructions.With the release of Firefox 10, Mozilla will offer an ESR version, which is the equivalent of the Ubuntu LTS.Firefox 3.6.x will reach end-of-life on April 24th and should not be used after that date.From Firefox 10 onwards, add-ons will be considered compatible by default.
> 
> If you are using _firefox-stable_, I recommend removing that ppa and doing a regular update.


so if i remove the firefox-stable ppa will i be able to get firefox 11 when it comes out in lucid?

----------


## mikodo

> so if i remove the firefox-stable ppa will i be able to get firefox 11 when it comes out in lucid?


I was wondering that too; being that FF 10 is a ESR version. I thought I would wait and see, but since you asked the question for me, I am sure Loviinglinux, will chime in with the answer.

:>)

----------


## lovinglinux

> I have Firefox 9.0.1 canonical - 1.0  how do I check if that is?





> so if i remove the firefox-stable ppa will i be able to get firefox 11 when it comes out in lucid?


Yes, unless the Ubuntu developers decide to switch to Firefox ESR. Then you will get Firefox 10.0.1 and so on.




> I was wondering that too; being that FF 10 is a ESR version. I thought I would wait and see, but since you asked the question for me, I am sure Loviinglinux, will chime in with the answer.
> 
> :>)


I don't know if the Ubuntu developers will switch to Firefox ESR. If they do, then I will add the ppa instructions again. For the time being, the ppa is unnecessary.

----------


## mikodo

> I don't know if the Ubuntu developers will switch to Firefox ESR. If they do, then I will add the ppa instructions again. For the time being, the ppa is unnecessary.


Nice. Thanks!

----------


## lovinglinux

http://blog.mozilla.com/blog/2012/01...veloper-tools/

----------


## sammiev

> http://blog.mozilla.com/blog/2012/01...veloper-tools/


Many Thanks.

----------


## pqwoerituytrueiwoq

> We got it


witch distro? or did you do it manuallly via mozilla's .tar.bz2 archive
i do not see it on natty 64bit or lucid 64bit

----------


## lovinglinux

> witch distro? or did you do it manuallly via mozilla's .tar.bz2 archive
> i do not see it on natty 64bit or lucid 64bit


Is not in the official repos yet: http://goo.gl/cIRR7

----------


## pqwoerituytrueiwoq

> Is not in the official repos yet: http://goo.gl/cIRR7


any eta?

----------


## Lucradia

Good thing Firefox 10 just released  :Capital Razz:

----------


## sanscents

New Tab   -   would like to have the "new tab" tab on the tab bar.

The double-click for new tab is driving me crazy.  If you fill up the tab bar you cannot click for a new tab.  You have to LET GO OF THE MOUSE AND CTRL-T, as annoying to do as it is to see in all-caps.

----------


## lovinglinux

> New Tab   -   would like to have the "new tab" tab on the tab bar.
> 
> The double-click for new tab is driving me crazy.  If you fill up the tab bar you cannot click for a new tab.  You have to LET GO OF THE MOUSE AND CTRL-T, as annoying to do as it is to see in all-caps.


Right-click on the tab bar, select customize, then drag the tab+ button to the tab bar. If you can't see the tab+ button anywhere, look in the customization dialog.

I also would like to suggest using an extension like FireGestures, which allows you to easily open a new tab with a mouse gesture.

----------


## Primus1

> Right-click on the tab bar, select customize, then drag the tab+ button to the tab bar. If you can't see the tab+ button anywhere, look in the customization dialog.
> 
> I also would like to suggest using an extension like FireGestures, which allows you to easily open a new tab with a mouse gesture.


I use all-in-one Gestures, excellent, opens a new tab also.

I was wondering if I have Firefox 3.6, I know I have canonical 9.0.1?

----------


## lovinglinux

> I was wondering if I have Firefox 3.6, I know I have canonical 9.0.1?


Type about**:support in the address bar.

----------


## Primus1

> Type about**:support in the address bar.


It doesn't say, is this any use?: Mozilla/5.0 (Ubuntu; X11; Linux i686; rv:9.0.1) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/9.0.1

----------


## lovinglinux

> It doesn't say, is this any use?: Mozilla/5.0 (Ubuntu; X11; Linux i686; rv:9.0.1) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/9.0.1


Well, it says *Firefox/9.0.1*. You can also see the version information directly, without reading the User Agent string:

----------


## Primus1

> Well, it says *Firefox/9.0.1*. You can also see the version information directly, without reading the User Agent string:


Is this it:

----------


## teejay17

> any eta?


Don't hold your breath. The last two releases of Firefox took at least three weeks to land in Ocelot. Thunderbird was even worse: Thunderbird 9 only landed in Ocelot last week!
Expect Firefox 10 to land in Ubuntu just around the time 11 is going to be released for Windows and Mac users. 
Such a shame.

----------


## Kixtosh

> Is this it:


You are clearly running version 9.0.1, which is the current "official" version for Lucid Lynx 10.04 LTS. You can also check this by simply clicking on the "Help" menu (in the menu bar, if it's visible in your layout, or accessible from the Firefox 4 and newer main menu button if it's hidden) and selecting "About Firefox".

----------


## tlu

> You are clearly running version 9.0.1, which is the current "official" version for Lucid Lynx 10.04 LTS.


I have no idea why FF isn't updated to version 10 in Lucid. Only Chris Coulson could answer that. Anyway, you can add the Ubuntu Mozilla Security Team ppa in order to get it.

----------


## vasa1

> Don't hold your breath. The last two releases of Firefox took at least three weeks to land in Ocelot. Thunderbird was even worse: Thunderbird 9 only landed in Ocelot last week!
> Expect Firefox 10 to land in Ubuntu just around the time 11 is going to be released for Windows and Mac users. 
> Such a shame.


Yes, it's a shame that there aren't more volunteers or at least people using the beta or Aurora versions.

----------


## Primus1

> You are clearly running version 9.0.1, which is the current "official" version for Lucid Lynx 10.04 LTS. You can also check this by simply clicking on the "Help" menu (in the menu bar, if it's visible in your layout, or accessible from the Firefox 4 and newer main menu button if it's hidden) and selecting "About Firefox".


Yes Kixtosh, that's one of the things I know, what I have been wondering is how it relates to Firefox 3.6 or whatever. Are the two 'versions' unrelated?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Yes Kixtosh, that's one of the things I know, what I have been wondering is how it relates to Firefox 3.6 or whatever. Are the two 'versions' unrelated?



Firefox 3.6 is the last major version released through the old release model. When Firefox 4 was released, Mozilla started the new fast release cycle. Since then, they released FF 5, 6, 7, 8, 9 and 10. With each new release, the previous one is retired. Mozilla didn't retire 3.6 because the corporate people complained about the fast release cycle, which was too fast for them and would cause compatibility issues. The Ubuntu devs didn't upgrade FF 3.6 to 4.0 and so on, because FF 3.6 was still supported with security and stability updates. Now, Mozilla is releasing a long term support version of FF 10, so they can retire FF3.6, which will happen on April 24th. Because of that, the Ubuntu devs have no option other than upgrade Firefox 3.6 to 9.0.1. They are both versions of Firefox, but 9 has a lot more features and improved performance.

----------


## Kixtosh

> Yes Kixtosh, that's one of the things I know, what I have been wondering is how it relates to Firefox 3.6 or whatever. Are the two 'versions' unrelated?


Until FF 9 was included as an automatic update for Lucid Lynx 10.04 LTS users (like myself), FF 3.6.24 was the version being used and updated periodically for LTS users. None of the intermediate FF releases where ever offered as automatic updates for Lucid Lynx, unless the user followed the instructions at the beginning of this thread and installed the newer versions (FF 4 and later) themselves. There were no security concerns that I am aware of, but all security updates for 3.6.24 will be ending soon now, and it is no longer the officially included version of the browser for Lucid Lynx.

There's nothing to be concerned about, but one major change is the ability to get rid of the menu bar and window title bar, to maximize the amount of screen space for browsing. FF 9 also seems snappier, as many have suggested before.

Personally, I see no good reason to want to go back, but nor do I see any compelling reason to want to jump forward as soon as possible beyond version 9, other than to satisfy curiosity. I'll be upgrading to Precise Pangolin 12.04 LTS anyway in less than three months, since I always use Long Term Support releases exclusively, and that may have FF 10 as it's official browser.

----------


## RedRat

Just downloaded Firefox 10 from Mozilla. I am running it on my 8.04LTS machine and it is very definitely faster than the older Firefox 3. I am running it from a separate folder under my "Download" folder. When I ran it, it quickly utilized all my bookmarks and remembered where I was under FF3. Interesting. So far so good.

----------


## mikewhatever

> I have no idea why FF isn't updated to version 10 in Lucid. Only Chris Coulson could answer that. Anyway, you can add the Ubuntu Mozilla Security Team ppa in order to get it.


Indeed. Firefox 10 has hit that PPA on Jan 29th, but the repositories are still not updated.

----------


## mikodo

Just recently, I no longer have Torbutton working. Here, the site of it states, it does not have the dev resources to keep up with, Mozilla Firefox's rapid development cycles. 

Tor, is an important feature for persecuted countries, that restrict freedom of speech and oppress its' citizens and the international press. People have been able to use TOR to speak-out and share important reports, from these countries, with the anonymity that TOR provides. Now, it is recommended, that users use the Tor Browser Bundle. I hope this development, hasn't changed the ability, for supporters of this work, to donate bandwidth, to the project.

----------


## mikewhatever

Ever since upgrading from Firefox 3.6 on this GMA500 netbook (10.04,Gnome, no Compiz), I've had a problem of "invisible bookmark adding dialog window". Basically, when pressing ctrl+d, nothing appears most of the times, and rarely, I can see an artifact where the dialog window is supposed to be. It looks something like this: http://support.mozilla.org/media/upl...-20-46aad6.jpg

Needless to say, I've tried the safe mode, a new profile, removing all addons and plugins, using different themes - Gnome and Firefox, reinstalling Firefox and using Mozilla builds, none of which made any difference.

Bright ideas would be appreciated.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Ever since upgrading from Firefox 3.6 on this GMA500 netbook (10.04,Gnome, no Compiz), I've had a problem of "invisible bookmark adding dialog window". Basically, when pressing ctrl+d, nothing appears most of the times, and rarely, I can see an artifact where the dialog window is supposed to be. It looks something like this: http://support.mozilla.org/media/upl...-20-46aad6.jpg
> 
> Needless to say, I've tried the safe mode, a new profile, removing all addons and plugins, using different themes - Gnome and Firefox, reinstalling Firefox and using Mozilla builds, none of which made any difference.
> 
> Bright ideas would be appreciated.


Try to create a new Ubuntu user just for testing and check if the problem persists. This way we can determine if the problem is in your user settings or if it a system issue.

----------


## mikewhatever

Yes, the dialog window is also invisible in new users.

----------


## Primus1

[QUOTE=Kixtosh;

  I'll be upgrading to Precise Pangolin 12.04 LTS anyway in less than three months, since I always use Long Term Support releases exclusively, and that may have FF 10 as it's official browser.[/QUOTE]

Thanks Lovinglinux I understand I have Firefox 9.0.1 now.

@ Kixtosh - I first came hear on Lucid Linx 10.04 LTS and intend to use LTS Ubuntus as they come along. The next LTS is coming soon you say? That's great, I look forward to updating to it, hope that's easy to do. Actually I'm using the 32bit version of Ubuntu but my machine has an Intel dual core processor, will I be able to update to the next LTS but using 64bit? Or would I have to do a complete installi.

----------


## teejay17

> Until FF 9 was included as an automatic update for Lucid Lynx 10.04 LTS users (like myself), FF 3.6.24 was the version being used and updated periodically for LTS users. None of the intermediate FF releases where ever offered as automatic updates for Lucid Lynx, unless the user followed the instructions at the beginning of this thread and installed the newer versions (FF 4 and later) themselves. There were no security concerns that I am aware of, but all security updates for 3.6.24 will be ending soon now, and it is no longer the officially included version of the browser for Lucid Lynx.
> 
> There's nothing to be concerned about, but one major change is the ability to get rid of the menu bar and window title bar, to maximize the amount of screen space for browsing. FF 9 also seems snappier, as many have suggested before.
> 
> Personally, I see no good reason to want to go back, but nor do I see any compelling reason to want to jump forward as soon as possible beyond version 9, other than to satisfy curiosity. I'll be upgrading to Precise Pangolin 12.04 LTS anyway in less than three months, since I always use Long Term Support releases exclusively, and that may have FF 10 as it's official browser.


Reasons for concern are the security holes that get plugged (security holes that are now common knowledge and available on the web). This is the reason, more than anything, why users should get updates a.s.a.p.

----------


## ITC

To any of you that are moderators via http://disqus.com/, Firefox 10 will *not* load the flagged post when going onto /admin/moderate/.

Disqus developers are aware of this and are working on it, but when there will be a fix I dont know.

Oh, and just got Firefox 10 on Ubuntu 10.04.

----------


## rudihawk

Will install FF10 soon  :Smile:

----------


## claracc

Sine I updated firefox from 3.6.24 to 9.0.1 by the recommended past update in ubuntu 10.04, each time I close firefox and then click to run it again ( 10 minutes later, 20 minutes later or more), firefox says : "firefox is already running but not responding....", I see in xterm doing a ps -ef:


>clara     7219     1 11 14:21 ?        00:00:22 /usr/lib/firefox-9.0.1/firefox
>clara     7408  7219  0 14:24 ?        00:00:00 /usr/lib/firefox-9.0.1/plugin-co
>clara     7415     1  2 14:24 ?        00:00:00 /usr/lib/firefox-9.0.1/firefox


I kill the proccesses and then I can start firefox again.

¿Why when I close firefox the browser doesn't really close or remain running?

I have tried to remove the file .parentlock in the folder .\mozilla but it doesn fix the problem.

Thanks in advance

----------


## pqwoerituytrueiwoq

i would blame adobe flash 1st if that does not get it try a new ff profile (firefox -P)
try the latest beta using flash aid

----------


## vasa1

Got 11 beta. Kudos to the Mozilla Team for the quick update!

----------


## claracc

> Re: Firefox 9 & Beyond Mega Thread
> i would blame adobe flash 1st if that does not get it try a new ff profile (firefox -P)
> try the latest beta using flash aid


OK, I am trying to download flash aid addon but I cannot, It seems there is a problem with the connection, where can I obtain it?.

What does it mean to change my internet profile?

Thanks

----------


## teejay17

Firefox 10 is now available for 11.10. I'm impressed. It was less than a week this time around.

----------


## SuperFreak

Firefox updated through Update Manager today from version 9 to 10. I am now getting unexpected shutdown messages (see screenshot-firefox does not actually shut down I just get message when I close it) in Firefox and Thunderbird (latest version) freezes on startup wit the message : Sending of password did not succeed. Mail server pop.teksavvy.com responded: Command unrecognized: ""
Thunderbird was working up until the point of Update Manger changes.

The steps I have taken so far are : 1) removing and/or disabling incompatible addons in Firefox  2) removing .msf files in Thunderbird

Neither step corrected the problems I am having

I am running Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit in dual boot with XP

----------


## lovinglinux

> OK, I am trying to download flash aid addon but I cannot, It seems there is a problem with the connection, where can I obtain it?.
> 
> What does it mean to change my internet profile?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

It is a Mozilla issue. I have received many reports from multiple extensions.

Got to Flash-Aid page at Mozilla, but instead of clicking the button to install, right-click on it, select the option to "Save link as..." and save the file somewhere. Then drag the downloaded xpi file to a Firefox window to start the installation.

Please let me know if you still can get it this way.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Firefox updated through Update Manager today from version 9 to 10. I am now getting unexpected shutdown messages (see screenshot-firefox does not actually shut down I just get message when I close it) in Firefox and Thunderbird (latest version) freezes on startup wit the message : Sending of password did not succeed. Mail server pop.teksavvy.com responded: Command unrecognized: ""
> Thunderbird was working up until the point of Update Manger changes.
> 
> The steps I have taken so far are : 1) removing and/or disabling incompatible addons in Firefox  2) removing .msf files in Thunderbird
> 
> Neither step corrected the problems I am having
> 
> I am running Ubuntu 10.10 64 bit in dual boot with XP


Have you tried a clean profile? Sometimes the profile break after an upgrade, specially when the new version has so many changes compared to the previous one.

----------


## Kixtosh

*Lucid Lynx 10.04 LTS also got the automatic update to version 10!*

This rather messed up the *Hide Caption Titlebar Plus 2.4.1* add-on, so I had to disable it and then enable it again to get it to work properly (with restarts of Firefox in between). Now it seems back to normal and the Firefox window top title bar is hidden again.

Since the *Firefox menu button disappeared* completely during the upgrade, in my case (it's back to normal now), remember that add-ons can normally be accessed without the menus by using the keys CTRL+SHIFT+A  simultaneously. If your menu button has also disappeared and you want to browse the menus, you can access them by pressing the ALT+F keys together.

----------


## claracc

> Originally posted by lovinglinux
> 
> Hi,
> 
> It is a Mozilla issue. I have received many reports from multiple extensions.
> 
> Got to Flash-Aid page at Mozilla, but instead of clicking the button to install, right-click on it, select the option to "Save link as..." and save the file somewhere. Then drag the downloaded xpi file to a Firefox window to start the installation.
> 
> Please let me know if you still can get it this way.


Thanks.

I have tried the propossed method but when I drag the xpi file of the addon to a ff window, I receive message: This addon cannot be installed because it seems to be corrupted.

Now, I have ff 10.0 yesterday updated by lucid update manager but the problem of sometimes not closing the ff proccess persists.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Thanks.
> 
> I have tried the propossed method but when I drag the xpi file of the addon to a ff window, I receive message: This addon cannot be installed because it seems to be corrupted.
> 
> Now, I have ff 10.0 yesterday updated by lucid update manager but the problem of sometimes not closing the ff proccess persists.


Until next week, you can get it from http://www.webgapps.org/add-ons/flas...wnload-firefox

----------


## claracc

Thankyou very much lovinglinux, as helpfull as always.

Regards

----------


## Primus1

Update manager today brought me Firefox >  Version 10.0+build1-0ubuntu0.10.04.2

----------


## Kixtosh

*Also for Lucid Puppy!*

I keep a copy of Puppy Linux around for "maintenance". It lets me use a fully portable system (with files and settings saved to a USB drive), and it lets me start GParted without the need for a LiveCD, and without the slow performance of a LiveCD. My Lucid Puppy version 5.2.5 uses the Firefox browser.

I just noticed today, during some of the aforementioned maintenance, that Puppy too has been updated to 10!

----------


## Rebelli0us

lovinglinux, thanks for responding in this thread.

You mentioned above that "pa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/..." will also update Thunderbird. But I still have TB 3.1.xxx which is very buggy and seemingly abandoned by the devs. *Is there a way to get TB version 10 in Ubuntu Maverick 10.10?*

----------


## ITC

I use Thunderbird Stable Channel Packages : Mozilla Team team to get Thunderbird 10 for 10.04.

----------


## Rebelli0us

> I use Thunderbird Stable Channel Packages : Mozilla Team team to get Thunderbird 10 for 10.04.


Thank you, it says:



```
deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/thunderbird-stable/ubuntu YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main 
deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/thunderbird-stable/ubuntu YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main
```

...this is only useful to those that already know the answer, for the rest of us it's meaningless. :Popcorn:

----------


## ITC

```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-stable
```



```
sudo apt-get update
```



```
sudo apt-get upgrade
```

If this dont get you a Thunderbird update, use


```
sudo apt-get install thunderbird
```

----------


## Rebelli0us

> ```
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-stable
> ```
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get update
> ```
> ...


Thank you -- that worked !

One problem, in v10 there are *no window borders* between Folder Pane/Message Pane/Message List. You *can* resize them though. TB Version 10 in Windows displays window borders correctly.

----------


## ITC

> Thank you -- that worked !
> 
> One problem, in v10 there are *no window borders* between Folder Pane/Message Pane/Message List. You *can* resize them though. TB Version 10 in Windows displays window borders correctly.


Im not sure what you mean.
Screenshot shows how it looks like for me.

----------


## Rebelli0us

> Im not sure what you mean.
> Screenshot shows how it looks like for me.


Window borders shown in red have border width = 0 ... e.g. like in Firefox between tabs and page

----------


## lovinglinux

*Why Ubuntu is not using the Firefox ESR*

http://www.chriscoulson.me.uk/blog/?p=111


There are various good points there annd I agree with Chris Coulson.

Thanks to WOJOX for finding and sharing the article.

----------


## ITC

> Window borders shown in red have border width = 0 ... e.g. like in Firefox between tabs and page


First, i forgot i had Littlebird (Littlefox for Thunderbird) set as my default theme.
So when i set back to default i did see what you mean.

I guess you can use a theme that has thicker borders.

I did some testing with a userChrome.css file in my Thunderbird profile and i got some borders thicker.

I could not get the one fare right thicker tho, im a newbie when it comes to this.

But you could have a look at it and just adjust the sizes for your self.

The code i used in screenshot attached in this post is located at http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=JTM2rxva
(Will be there for one month.)

Edit: Forgot a link to where you can find your profile and where to make the chrome folder and add userChrome.css file.
Thunderbird Configuration Files - MDN

----------


## Rebelli0us

> First, i forgot i had Littlebird (Littlefox for Thunderbird) set as my default theme.
> So when i set back to default i did see what you mean.
> 
> I guess you can use a theme that has thicker borders.
> 
> I did some testing with a userChrome.css file in my Thunderbird profile and i got some borders thicker.
> 
> I could not get the one fare right thicker tho, im a newbie when it comes to this.
> 
> ...


Thank you

I'm still puzzling with this, the widow borders disappeared when I upgraded from v. 3.xxx to v. 10

These settings reside in the profile, but when I boot the profile in Windows t-bird looks fine. So it's a Linux-only corruption of the UI.

----------


## pqwoerituytrueiwoq

@Rebelli0us,@ITC,@anyone who likes normal sized re-size bars

Fix border spacing in Thunderbird (supports the lightening addon)


```
#folderpane_splitter,
#threadpane-splitter:not([orient="vertical"]),
#calsidebar_splitter,#today-splitter,
#sidebar-splitter,
#dirTree-splitter {
    -moz-appearance: splitter!important;
    min-width:5px!important;
    margin:0px!important;
}
#addressbookWindow #results-splitter,
#msgcomposeWindow #compose-toolbar-sizer {
    margin: 0px!important;
    border-bottom:none!important;
    -moz-appearance: splitter!important;
}
```

Border Patches


```
#folderTree,
#contactsView{ 
    border-right: 1px solid ThreeDShadow!important;
}
#agenda-panel{
    border-left: 1px solid ThreeDShadow!important;
    border-bottom: 1px solid ThreeDShadow!important;
}
#threadTree,
#quick-filter-bar, 
#messagepanebox{
    border-right: 1px solid ThreeDShadow!important;
    border-left: 1px solid ThreeDShadow!important;
}
#mailContent:not([layout="vertical"]) #messagepanebox{
    border-top: 1px solid ThreeDShadow!important;
}

#addressbookWindow #dirTree{
    border-right: 1px solid ThreeDShadow!important;
}
#addressbookWindow #CardViewOuterBox{
    border-top: 1px solid ThreeDShadow!important;
    border-left: 1px solid ThreeDShadow!important;
}
#addressbookWindow #abResultsTree{
    border-bottom: 1px solid ThreeDShadow!important;
    border-left: 1px solid ThreeDShadow!important;
}

#msgcomposeWindow #sidebar-box{
    border-right: 1px solid ThreeDShadow!important;
    border-bottom: 1px solid ThreeDShadow!important;
}
#msgcomposeWindow #appcontent {
    border-left: 1px solid ThreeDShadow!important;
}
#msgcomposeWindow #MsgHeadersToolbar{
    -moz-appearance: none!important;
    border-bottom: 1px solid ThreeDShadow!important;
    border-left: 1px solid ThreeDShadow!important;
}
```

that was time consuming took me about a hour to realize the borders were not part of the re-sizer and part of it's surroundings

@*lovinglinux*
noticed any stability issues in the firefox 10 in the repos? it crashes left and right on me but the copy from mozilla's server seems completely stable on the same profile (64bit firefox on 64bit lucid using the maveric kernel packport and the latest stable nvidia driver)

----------


## lovinglinux

> @*lovinglinux*
> noticed any stability issues in the firefox 10 in the repos? it crashes left and right on me but the copy from mozilla's server seems completely stable on the same profile (64bit firefox on 64bit lucid using the maveric kernel packport and the latest stable nvidia driver)


I am not sure. I was experiencing some crashes, but I don't remember if I was using from repos or Mozilla, because I bought a new computer and installed everything fresh. I also moved to 64bit on this new machine. So I can't really tell.

----------


## pqwoerituytrueiwoq

> I am not sure. I was experiencing some crashes, but I don't remember if I was using from repos or Mozilla, because I bought a new computer and installed everything fresh. I also moved to 64bit on this new machine. So I can't really tell.


speaking of 64bit, does the current flash beta (11.2b5) invert red and blue on youtube for you on 32bit? i know it happens on 64bit

----------


## Rebelli0us

> @Rebelli0us,@ITC,@anyone who likes normal sized re-size bars
> 
> Fix border spacing in Thunderbird (supports the lightening addon)
> 
> 
> ```
> #folderpane_splitter,
> #threadpane-splitter:not([orient="vertical"]),
> #calsidebar_splitter,#today-splitter,
> ...


Thank you. I've used userChrome.css in Firefox before and I agree with you, all this tinkering is time-consuming and I'd rather not do it. I just need a stable & reliable mail client so I can stop booting Windows.

----------


## lovinglinux

> speaking of 64bit, does the current flash beta (11.2b5) invert red and blue on youtube for you on 32bit? i know it happens on 64bit


No. Worked fine on both 32bit and 64bit.

----------


## lovinglinux

*IMPORTANT FLASH-AID UPDATE!*

I have uploaded version 2.2.3 of Flash-Aid to GitHub and Mozilla. If you use Flash-Aid, please update as soon as possible, since the previous version will stop working next week.

This update is not available through Firefox yet, neither through the extension home page. You need to get from one of the links below:

https://github.com/downloads/webgapp...3-fx-linux.xpi

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...-aid/versions/

The most important changes in this version:

the extension no longer check for new flash versions on start, except after the first install. So you need to check manually, through the "Check Update" option in the extension menu.the extension is using GitHub now for downloading the update check json file

----------


## Rebelli0us

> *IMPORTANT FLASH-AID UPDATE!*
> 
> I have uploaded version 2.2.3 of Flash-Aid to GitHub and Mozilla. If you use Flash-Aid, please update as soon as possible, since the previous version will stop working next week.
> 
> This update is not available through Firefox yet, neither through the extension home page. You need to get from one of the links below:
> 
> https://github.com/downloads/webgapp...3-fx-linux.xpi
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...-aid/versions/
> ...


Installed, thank you.

I've been confused about this, there is no "Adobe Flash" listed in my plugins (unlike Windows OS). So do we have proprietary flash executables running in Linux? When I select "check update" in the Flashaid menu it says that one is available, but if I check a 2nd time it says "none available". And lastly, where is the root of the probleM? -- Adobe software sucks at updating itself so we have to do it?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Installed, thank you.
> 
> I've been confused about this, there is no "Adobe Flash" listed in my plugins (unlike Windows OS). So do we have proprietary flash executables running in Linux? When I select "check update" in the Flashaid menu it says that one is available, but if I check a 2nd time it says "none available". And lastly, where is the root of the probleM? -- Adobe software sucks at updating itself so we have to do it?


Yes, there is a proprietary flash plugin for Linux.

Right now, there is no need to run the "Check Update", because the extension is already updated. However, you need to execute the Wizard to install flash.

Adobe doesn't suck updating itself. You can install flash from the repositories if you want. Flash-Aid just allows you to install other versions, like the beta from Adobe. Additionally, Flash-Aid also remove conflicting plugins and apply some performance tweaks. 

If your flash is working properly and you are happy with it, you don't need Flash-Aid at all.

----------


## Rebelli0us

> Yes, there is a proprietary flash plugin for Linux.
> 
> Right now, there is no need to run the "Check Update", because the extension is already updated. However, you need to execute the Wizard to install flash.
> 
> Adobe doesn't suck updating itself. You can install flash from the repositories if you want. Flash-Aid just allows you to install other versions, like the beta from Adobe. Additionally, Flash-Aid also remove conflicting plugins and apply some performance tweaks. 
> 
> If your flash is working properly and you are happy with it, you don't need Flash-Aid at all.


When I first installed version 2.2.3 it said that a Flash update IS available, but when I run "check update" in the Flashaid menu it says that NONE is available. So when users check manually maybe you could pop a MsgBox telling them what version # they have (if any) and what version(s) is/are available?

----------


## Frogs Hair

I was helping someone with an installation and I keep getting a 404 error on the Flash Aid download page . can anyone confirm this ? I have added all the requested extensions except Flash Aid , which was my suggestion .

----------


## Frogs Hair

Problem solved with the link in post 2171 ,=D>

----------


## lovinglinux

> When I first installed version 2.2.3 it said that a Flash update IS available, but when I run "check update" in the Flashaid menu it says that NONE is available. So when users check manually maybe you could pop a MsgBox telling them what version # they have (if any) and what version(s) is/are available?


That would complicate things, because it only compares the version available from Adobe with the the last time the check was performed. Not the installed version. For instance, the user could be using the version from the repositories or from Google Chrome.

Anyway, I posted the warning here because I know many users that post here use Flash-Aid. But I would like to ask and discuss further issues regarding Flash-Aid in it's own thread at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1491268

----------


## ITC

@ lovinglinux

You got any idea about Flash Player Sandboxing for Firefox in Linux?
There is a Beta out but thats only for Windows.
Download Adobe AIR and Adobe Flash Player Incubator Preview Release - Adobe Labs

Flash Player Sandboxing is Coming to Firefox « Adobe Secure Software Engineering Team (ASSET) Blog

If you feel this is the wrong thread to ask, please move it to correct forum.
And thanks for any answer that can share some light on this issue.

----------


## lovinglinux

> @ lovinglinux
> 
> You got any idea about Flash Player Sandboxing for Firefox in Linux?
> There is a Beta out but thats only for Windows.
> Download Adobe AIR and Adobe Flash Player Incubator Preview Release - Adobe Labs
> 
> Flash Player Sandboxing is Coming to Firefox « Adobe Secure Software Engineering Team (ASSET) Blog
> 
> If you feel this is the wrong thread to ask, please move it to correct forum.
> And thanks for any answer that can share some light on this issue.


That is way over my head.

----------


## lovinglinux

http://blog.mozilla.com/security/201...cve-2011-3026/




> Mozilla releases to address CVE-2011-3026
> 
> 02.17.12 - 09:18am
> 
> 
> *Issue*
> 
> The libpng graphics library, used by Firefox and Thunderbird as well as many other software packages, contains an exploitable integer overflow bug. An attacker could craft malicious images which exploit this bug, and deliver them to users through websites or email messages.
> Impact to users
> ...

----------


## vasa1

I'm on the beta channel from http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam...ox-next/ubuntu and I notice that I have "Mozilla Firefox hotfix 1.0" but it is disabled.

Is that intentional or should I enable it?

----------


## cwklinuxguy

This may be a Mac OS X specific problem, I'm not sure...but FF9 no longer recognizes my Java plugin, and trying to install it using the automated Plugin Finder Service (or whatever they call it) doesn't do anything. There's one particular website that I frequently visit that uses Java, and having to run it in a site-specific browser gets annoying. Can anyone help?

----------


## lovinglinux

> I'm on the beta channel from http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam...ox-next/ubuntu and I notice that I have "Mozilla Firefox hotfix 1.0" but it is disabled.
> 
> Is that intentional or should I enable it?


It is just a test run, so it doesn't matter.

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Firef...e-247885.shtml

----------


## lovinglinux

> This may be a Mac OS X specific problem, I'm not sure...but FF9 no longer recognizes my Java plugin, and trying to install it using the automated Plugin Finder Service (or whatever they call it) doesn't do anything. There's one particular website that I frequently visit that uses Java, and having to run it in a site-specific browser gets annoying. Can anyone help?


Please create a new topic in the Other OS/Distro Talk. This thread is dedicated mostly to help with installation and upgrade of Firefox on Ubuntu.

----------


## lovinglinux

New Firefox UI/Theme, codename Australis:






http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/firef...eme-other.html

----------


## teejay17

> New Firefox UI/Theme, codename Australis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/firef...eme-other.html


Does anyone know in which version of Firefox this will land? ETA?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Does anyone know in which version of Firefox this will land? ETA?


Some features covered by the article already landed on Aurora. I don't know when the new UI will be available. It will probably take some time.

----------


## lovinglinux

*Adobe Abandons Flash on Linux*

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...9#post11709219

----------


## mikodo

> *Adobe Abandons Flash on Linux*
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...9#post11709219


So, how does all this effect FF users, on Ubuntu using Flash-Aid 2.2.3 add-on extension?

Just keep on, keeping on, with security updates only, until FF develops newer technology? 

I remember well, my first 6 months of using a computer (with Windows), ~4 years ago, trying to remove *old, un-patched versions* of Adobe Flash, from Adobe Labs, to no avail, which could allow openings, for malicious code to attach with.

I have been more than a little thankful, for Linux/Ubuntu and the Flash-Aid extension, removing all instances of old versions of Adobe Flash. Can I rest assured, for now, that the security patches are doing what they are supposed to do, with whatever version of Adobe Flash, we use now, that will not be upgraded?

I enjoy watching YouTube how-to videos, of Linux. 

I am sorely tempted, to go back to Gnash, to have more certainty, of security with older versions of Flash, if that would work; and the heck with thinking, about ever having to use Chrome, to get newer upgrades.

This whole scenario, smacks of totalitarianism.

Makes me mad!


<end of rant>

Thanks.

----------


## lovinglinux

> So, how does all this effect FF users, on Ubuntu using Flash-Aid 2.2.3 add-on extension?
> 
> Just keep on, keeping on, with security updates only, until FF develops newer technology?


I don't know yet. Most likely that the Beta installation feature will be removed from the extension or replaced by installation of the latest security patches. However other extension functionalities will still be provided, as long as it makes sense.

I have my doubts if Mozilla will ever implement Pepper. From what I have read, they don't like Native Client very much and gave no indication of implementing it on Firefox.





> I remember well, my first 6 months of using a computer (with Windows), ~4 years ago, trying to remove *old, un-patched versions* of Adobe Flash, from Adobe Labs, to no avail, which could allow openings, for malicious code to attach with.
> 
> I have been more than a little thankful, for Linux/Ubuntu and the Flash-Aid extension, removing all instances of old versions of Adobe Flash. Can I rest assured, for now, that the security patches are doing what they are supposed to do, with whatever version of Adobe Flash, we use now, that will not be upgraded?


I guess so. Flash has a terrible security record, but Adobe is going to provide security patches for 5 years. What I imagine is that at some point, I will have to recommend the installation of the version from the repos or start providing the security patches to Beta users.





> I enjoy watching YouTube how-to videos, of Linux. 
> 
> I am sorely tempted, to go back to Gnash, to have more certainty, of security with older versions of Flash, if that would work; and the heck with thinking, about ever having to use Chrome, to get newer upgrades.
> 
> This whole scenario, smacks of totaltarism.
> 
> Makes me mad!
> 
> 
> ...


It makes me mad also, because I still depend a lot on flash. I really don't want to use Chrome for that, specially now with such move from Google. It looks like Google found a way to force the adoption of it's Native Client technology by other browsers.

----------


## teejay17

> I don't know yet. Most likely that the Beta installation feature will be removed from the extension or replaced by installation of the latest security patches. However other extension functionalities will still be provided, as long as it makes sense.
> 
> I have my doubts if Mozilla will ever implement Pepper. From what I have read, they don't like Native Client very much and gave no indication of implementing it on Firefox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess so. Flash has a terrible security record, but Adobe is going to provide security patches for 5 years. What I imagine is that at some point, I will have to recommend the installation of the version from the repos or start providing the security patches to Beta users.
> 
> ...


Firefox can have built-in Gnash, like Chrome has built-in Flash. Or something...

----------


## lovinglinux

> Firefox can have built-in Gnash, like Chrome has built-in Flash. Or something...


I doubt it.

----------


## mikodo

I feel for people, who choose to use Mozilla FF and need to have the capabilities of current and secure Adobe Flash on Linux. Things are changing.

For me, with minimalistic video needs, just for YouTube,FlashVideoReplacer add-on extension for Mozilla FF, by LovingLinux, should allow me to view video there, without flash.

But that, is for another day.

Thank you.

----------


## pqwoerituytrueiwoq

> I feel for people, who choose to use Mozilla FF and need to have the capabilities of current and secure Adobe Flash on Linux. Things are changing.
> 
> For me, with minimalistic video needs, just for YouTube,FlashVideoReplacer add-on extension for Mozilla FF, by LovingLinux, should allow me to view video there, without flash.
> 
> But that, is for another day.
> 
> Thank you.


if only it work on off site embed content eg youtube video on a blog

----------


## mikodo

> if only it work on off site embed content eg youtube video on a blog


For now, I still use the Adobe beta flash, until LovingLinux, sorts out what we are going to need with FF. It is current. It of course plays embedded YouTube videos from other sites.

Copying from here shows, this is to be further implemented, for embedded YouTube videos from other sites. I remain hopeful.

"_There are some facilities for handling embedded YouTube videos on sites  other than YouTube, but these are still nascent, and more is promised in  the long run_".

----------


## stlouisubntu

> This may be a Mac OS X specific problem, I'm not sure...but FF9 no longer recognizes my Java plugin, and trying to install it using the automated Plugin Finder Service (or whatever they call it) doesn't do anything. There's one particular website that I frequently visit that uses Java, and having to run it in a site-specific browser gets annoying. Can anyone help?


Hey, friend.  I also experienced this.  It appears that an update in January 2012 broke the necessary symlink.  It does not appear to be a Mac specific issue.

From the command line:

sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/mozilla-javaplugin.so mozilla-javaplugin.so /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so 1

should fix this

Issue the following on AMD64 platforms:

sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/mozilla-javaplugin.so mozilla-javaplugin.so /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so 1

Reference:

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...a6/+bug/532174

I know it is a bug from a couple of years ago, but clearly it recurred in January 2012.

HTH  :Smile:

----------


## vasa1

Has anyone tried out the Collusion extension?

It displays properly when used with Firefox on Windows 7, but on Ubuntu 11.10, at least for me, the graphics don't seem properly centered and can overlap the text on the left.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Has anyone tried out the Collusion extension?
> 
> It displays properly when used with Firefox on Windows 7, but on Ubuntu 11.10, at least for me, the graphics don't seem properly centered and can overlap the text on the left.


You can drag the graph elements do the right. However, it seems the viewable area does not extend all the ways to the right. It could be the cause of your issue.

----------


## vasa1

> You can drag the graph elements do the right. However, it seems the viewable area does not extend all the ways to the right. It could be the cause of your issue.


This is what it looks like for me:
http://www.wilderssecurity.com/attac...0&d=1331042598

On Win7 the arrangement is better without needing to drag anything. There's no overlap with the text area and the graphic doesn't overflow the viewable area.

----------


## lovinglinux

> This is what it looks like for me:
> http://www.wilderssecurity.com/attac...0&d=1331042598
> 
> On Win7 the arrangement is better without needing to drag anything. There's no overlap with the text area and the graphic doesn't overflow the viewable area.


I haven't tested with many elements, but it looks similar to what I get here. However, on a widescreen it doesn't look so close.

----------


## Bobhuber

Just installed the latest Java runtime from there website 1.6.0_31 which seems to work fine except there own test site freezes firefox . After some testing I've found that adblock plus is the culprit. Here's the site http://java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp.
If I disable adblock it works fine and so far I haven't found any other sites affected. 
Anyone else ?

----------


## vasa1

> I haven't tested with many elements, but it looks similar to what I get here. However, on a widescreen it doesn't look so close.


I'm now on Firefox beta (firefox-11.0~b6+build1) and don't see the problem. (Mozilla has b8 available ??? )

Edit:
After I reset the graphics and started again, the problem re-appeared. Oh, well.
BTW, I'm now on b7.

----------


## vasa1

Does anyone see this option:


> Firefox can now migrate your bookmarks, history, and cookies from Google Chrome


 from https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefo.../releasenotes/ ?

How is it accessed?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Does anyone see this option: from https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefo.../releasenotes/ ?
> 
> How is it accessed?


Open Bookmark Manager with CTRL+SHIFT+O, then click "Import and Backup >>> Import Data from Another Browser".

I don't know what the developers are doing with the menus. Since the creation of the "Firefox Menu", nothing makes sense to me. I can expect to see bookmark importing tool there, but that tool imports passwords, history, settings and more.

----------


## lovinglinux

Firefox 11 is out:

http://blog.mozilla.com/blog/2012/03...d-add-on-sync/

http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/new/

----------


## mikodo

Hi LovingLinux,

I have been doing a lot of reading about testing with Apport and Ubuntu QA Testcases, to test with Xubuntu Alphas' / Betas', in the future. 

Then, I thought about testing with the official PPA for Firefox Beta. On that site it says: 

"_Please submit all crashes upstream using the crash reporter dialog which appears.
Please report all other bugs with "apport-bug firefox". Please *don't* submit bugs using the Launchpad interface"_.

I am thinking of testing for FF- Beta now. I am confused, what that second paragraph means. Which, "_other bugs_", are they referring to, beside FF ones, and doesn't "_apport-bug firefox_", report to the Launchpad interface?

Sorry for being dense, I don't get it .. duh!

Thanks.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hi LovingLinux,
> 
> I have been doing a lot of reading about testing with Apport and Ubuntu QA Testcases, to test with Xubuntu Alphas' / Betas', in the future. 
> 
> Then, I thought about testing with the official PPA for Firefox Beta. On that site it says: 
> 
> "_Please submit all crashes upstream using the crash reporter dialog which appears.
> Please report all other bugs with "apport-bug firefox". Please *don't* submit bugs using the Launchpad interface"_.
> 
> ...


I think they mean if the browser crashes, you should report using Firefox crash report tool that pops up automatically after the crash. For non-crashing bugs, then use _apport-bug firefox_.

----------


## mikodo

> I think they mean if the browser crashes, you should report using Firefox crash report tool that pops up automatically after the crash. For non-crashing bugs, then use _apport-bug firefox_.


Oh, OK!

Thanks.

----------


## mikodo

Whoa, Beta had lots of crashes at first ...

It has slowed the crashing now.

Thanks.

----------


## Frogs Hair

Just downloaded Nightly 14 .0a1 all is well so far. The Nightly Tester Tools were even ready this time.

----------


## sammiev

> Just downloaded Nightly 14 .0a1 all is well so far. The Nightly Tester Tools were even ready this time.


Mine took the update earlier today and all is working very well. I hope all works as well as the last updates did.

----------


## lovinglinux

Interesting info:

*Instant Messaging Comes to Thunderbird 13, Speed-Dial to Firefox 13*

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/i...to-firefox-13/


Some additional info about the speed dial, for those wondering how i t works:

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/h...age-in-ubuntu/



.

----------


## vasa1

I just got a Firefox update. I thought I was on the beta channel but I see this in about**:buildsconfig


> --host=i686-linux-gnu --prefix=/usr --libexecdir=/usr/lib/firefox-11.0 --with-l10n-base=/build/buildd/firefox-11.0+build1/build-tree/mozilla/l10n --srcdir=/build/buildd/firefox-11.0+build1/build-tree/mozilla --disable-install-strip --disable-updater --enable-application=browser --enable-startup-notification --with-distribution-id=com.ubuntu --enable-optimize --enable-tests --enable-crashreporter --enable-official-branding --disable-gnomevfs --enable-gio --enable-update-channel=release --disable-debug --disable-elf-hack --enable-extensions=default,globalmenu


Previous updates showed the number of the beta version. I was on Fx 11, beta 7 before.

Does this mean that I've been moved off the beta channel and onto the stable channel?

Edit: I still have http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam...ox-next/ubuntu ticked in my Software Center ???

And looking in Help, About shows version 11.

----------


## vasa1

> Open Bookmark Manager with CTRL+SHIFT+O, then click "Import and Backup >>> Import Data from Another Browser".
> 
> I don't know what the developers are doing with the menus. Since the creation of the "Firefox Menu", nothing makes sense to me. I can expect to see bookmark importing tool there, but that tool imports passwords, history, settings and more.


Strange! No such entry for me. It's not important for me since I don't want to import stuff from Chrome but it is strange.

----------


## tlu

> Edit: I still have http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam...ox-next/ubuntu ticked in my Software Center ???
> 
> And looking in Help, About shows version 11.


https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+...e/firefox-next says:




> Publishing has been disabled for this archive.


I have no idea why. Might be a temporary problem.

----------


## vasa1

> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+...e/firefox-next ...


Thanks a lot! I'll bookmark that link.
I was looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillat...x-beta.oneiric and that's why I was expecting b8.

----------


## mikodo

Hi,

I am trying to install FoxTester 1.1.7 and get the following error:



```
The add-on could not be downloaded,
because of a connection failure on addons.mozzila.org
```

Is this common? 

EDIT: I just tried downloading an other add-on extension. It worked, from addon.mozzila.org.

Thanks.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to install FoxTester 1.1.7 and get the following error:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> The add-on could not be downloaded,
> because of a connection failure on addons.mozzila.org
> ...


It is a bug on AMO site that is affecting my extensions, because I have disabled and enabled the extension again on AMO. I have filled a bug report some time ago, but they haven't solved it yet. 

You can get the extension from https://github.com/webgapps/foxtester/downloads 

To install, just drag the downloaded xpi file to a Firefox window.

----------


## mikodo

> It is a bug on AMO site that is affecting my extensions, because I have disabled and enabled the extension again on AMO. I have filled a bug report some time ago, but they haven't solved it yet. 
> 
> You can get the extension from https://github.com/webgapps/foxtester/downloads 
> 
> To install, just drag the downloaded xpi file to a Firefox window.


Thanks lovinglinux, for the directions.

Got it ...

----------


## fatbrother

Firefox 11 update seems to be totally broken. 
I use Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS x64; today autoupdate suggested to updgrade Firefox to 11.0 from http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam...-stable/ubuntu

I got updated to Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Ubuntu; Linux x86_64; rv:11.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/11.0  .  Now to many things are broken that I will report only most annoying issues I hit on first launch and first restart.
1. When I start the browser, my home page does not open (it opens with blank page).  I must press 'home' icon on toolbar to get to home page.
2. On first restart, I could not use history, bookmarks and URL autofill, but I at least could type URLs in.  On second restart typing URLs in stopped working (I type URL, press enter, nothing happens).
3. Gmail does not open in standard mode (progress bar hangs on ~90%, it says 'it takes longer than usual...').  HTML-mode works.
4. Form autofill history seems to be lost or form autofill does not work.
5. I could not open Facebook at all (window blinks, nothing happens).
6. 'back' button behaving erratically
7. List of search engines is not accessible and search bar seems not to work.
8. Some windows, like downloads, do not open (I select Tools->Downloads, nothing happens).

When I thought it is a problem with profile file formats or like that, I tried to recreate the profile by renaming ~/.mozilla/firefox to firefox.10;  It worked in the sense that it recreated the profile and some issues were fixed, but most annoying ones weren't
1.  History and autofill in URL bar does not seem to work even after opening several pages.
2.  Gmail still does not open in Standard mode
3.  Facebook does not open at all (In Chrome it opens normally so this is not a connectivity issue).
4.  I could not post this message to the forum; I typed the text and pressed submit and it said 'The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 1 characters.'. I tried to press back button but it did not returned me to the message so I have to retype entire message in Chrome.
5.  All my settings and extensions are lost (this is expected but very annoying).

I have no time to put this broken build to extensive test so I'm sticking with Chrome until this gets sorted out.

----------


## Frogs Hair

> Mine took the update earlier today and all is working very well. I hope all works as well as the last updates did.


I have had very little problem with Nightly builds since Minefield 4 other than add-on compatibility. Even Moonlight works if I need it.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Firefox 11 update seems to be totally broken. 
> I use Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS x64; today autoupdate suggested to updgrade Firefox to 11.0 from http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam...-stable/ubuntu
> 
> I got updated to Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Ubuntu; Linux x86_64; rv:11.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/11.0  .  Now to many things are broken that I will report only most annoying issues I hit on first launch and first restart.
> 1. When I start the browser, my home page does not open (it opens with blank page).  I must press 'home' icon on toolbar to get to home page.
> 2. On first restart, I could not use history, bookmarks and URL autofill, but I at least could type URLs in.  On second restart typing URLs in stopped working (I type URL, press enter, nothing happens).
> 3. Gmail does not open in standard mode (progress bar hangs on ~90%, it says 'it takes longer than usual...').  HTML-mode works.
> 4. Form autofill history seems to be lost or form autofill does not work.
> 5. I could not open Facebook at all (window blinks, nothing happens).
> ...


Disable the _firefox-stable_ ppa in Software Sources, update, then reinstall firefox



```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
```

That ppa is no longer needed, since the lastest version is already in the official repos.

----------


## lovinglinux

*Kubuntu 12.04 To Drop KDE Support For Firefox*

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...tem&px=MTA3MjI


*Mozilla debates supporting H.264 video playback*

http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/...o-playback.ars



.

----------


## MockY

> Disable the _firefox-stable_ ppa in Software Sources, update, then reinstall firefox
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
> ```
> 
> That ppa is no longer needed, since the lastest version is already in the official repos.


That did not work for me. Firefox is still completely broken. Barely anything works anymore. Oddly enough, only my laptop got a broken Firefox after upgrade. All my other machines (all 4 running Ubuntu 10.10) experienced no issues at all. The oddest thing is that FF no longer understand JQuery (assume any javascript) which means that majority of sites are broken in one way or another.

----------


## tlu

> That did not work for me. Firefox is still completely broken. Barely anything works anymore. Oddly enough, only my laptop got a broken Firefox after upgrade. All my other machines (all 4 running Ubuntu 10.10) experienced no issues at all. The oddest thing is that FF no longer understand JQuery (assume any javascript) which means that majority of sites are broken in one way or another.


I suggest that you start FF on the console with firefox -p , create a new profile and see if that helps. Your profile might be corrupt.

----------


## MockY

No change. The search box still does not work, so I assume all other issues are the same as well.

----------


## tlu

> No change. The search box still does not work, so I assume all other issues are the same as well.


And that was a clean new profile without any add-ons? Have you also tried starting FF with firefox -safe-mode ?

----------


## yo_bhan

> No change. The search box still does not work, so I assume all other issues are the same as well.


create new profile, delete .mozilla in your home folder and start again your mozilla

----------


## fatbrother

> create new profile, delete .mozilla in your home folder and start again your mozilla


If you read my message, I tried to do that (renamed .mozilla/firefox instead of all .mozilla because I also have Thunderbird and do not want to lose it's profile).  It fixed some issues but not all of them, and I do not want to lose my profile.

----------


## tlu

> (renamed .mozilla/firefox instead of all .mozilla because I also have Thunderbird and do not want to lose it's profile)


The Thunderbird profile is in .thunderbird and not in .mozilla. It will not be affected if you delete .mozilla.

----------


## fatbrother

> The Thunderbird profile is in .thunderbird and not in .mozilla. It will not be affected if you delete .mozilla.


OK, I renamed entire .mozilla directory; no effect.  Gmail in standard mode does not open (however it tries to, it displays progress bar that hangs around 90%), facebook does not open (type facebook.com in URL bar, it says connecting to facebook.com and then nothing happens; page remains blank), search bar does not work (I type search request press enter nothing happens).  Effectively, nothing changed and browser is unusable.

----------


## fatbrother

> That did not work for me. Firefox is still completely broken. Barely anything works anymore. Oddly enough, only my laptop got a broken Firefox after upgrade. All my other machines (all 4 running Ubuntu 10.10) experienced no issues at all. The oddest thing is that FF no longer understand JQuery (assume any javascript) which means that majority of sites are broken in one way or another.


Same here.  I commented deb statement in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mozillateam-firefox-stable-lucid.list , run apt-get update, apt-get install --reinstall firefox, it said
------- begin cut -----------
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 reinstalled, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 0B/19.2MB of archives.
After this operation, 0B of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
(Reading database ... 500667 files and directories currently installed.)
Preparing to replace firefox 11.0+build1-0ubuntu0.10.04.2 (using .../firefox_11.0+build1-0ubuntu0.10.04.2_amd64.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement firefox ...
Processing triggers for desktop-file-utils ...
Processing triggers for python-gmenu ...
Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/desktop.en_US.utf8.cache...
Processing triggers for python-support ...
Setting up firefox (11.0+build1-0ubuntu0.10.04.2) ...
Please restart all running instances of firefox, or you will experience problems.
--------- end cut ----------------


(Note that it did not download package files), then I removed ~/.mozilla and started firefox again.  Nothing changes and browser is unusable.

----------


## tlu

@fatbrother:

Please try

sudo apt-get clean
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get dist-upgrade

It might be necessary to manually delete broken packages in /var/cache/apt/archives/

----------


## fatbrother

> @fatbrother:
> 
> Please try
> 
> sudo apt-get clean
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
> 
> It might be necessary to manually delete broken packages in /var/cache/apt/archives/


root@fat-laptop1:~# apt-get dist-upgrade
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Calculating upgrade... Done
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.

/var/cache/apt/archives was empty after apt-get clean, so I did no manual removes.  I tried apt-get install --reinstall, it downloaded package from linux.nsu.ru (that's my primary mirror) and reinstalled it, but nothing changed.

----------


## ruby644

Same problems here with a 10.10 install, now Firefox is unusable, none of the suggestions have worked.
Same update on an 11.10 system has worked OK.

----------


## lovinglinux

@fatbrother, @Mocky and @ruby644

I am assuming you have all disabled the _firefox-stable_ ppa and successfully reinstalled firefox from the official repos. At least fatbrother posted the terminal output and Firefox 11 re-installed without issues. However Firefox is still unusable right?

So, please start Firefox in safe mode and report if you get the same results:



```
firefox -safe-mode
```

If the problem persists in safe mode, try to create a new Ubuntu user just for testing (you can delete it later), logout, login as the new user and start Firefox.

Let me know if the problem persists.

----------


## fatbrother

> @fatbrother, @Mocky and @ruby644
> 
> I am assuming you have all disabled the _firefox-stable_ ppa and successfully reinstalled firefox from the official repos. At least fatbrother posted the terminal output and Firefox 11 re-installed without issues. However Firefox is still unusable right?
> 
> So, please start Firefox in safe mode and report if you get the same results:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


In safe mode (with clean ~/.mozilla profile!) it got much better; at least I could open facebook and do a search from a search bar; haven't tested other issues yet.  So I guess there is problem with some configuration data that are stored outside ~/.mozilla ?  I remember package changelog mentioned something about that.

----------


## ruby644

Disabled the firefox-stable ppa, re-installed from the official repo, cleared profiles, and started in safe mode.
This seems to be working correctly in safe mode, but not sure what to do now.

----------


## Zaragoza1974

> Firefox 11 update seems to be totally broken. 
> I use Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS x64; today autoupdate suggested to updgrade Firefox to 11.0 from http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam...-stable/ubuntu
> 
> I got updated to Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Ubuntu; Linux x86_64; rv:11.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/11.0  .  Now to many things are broken that I will report only most annoying issues I hit on first launch and first restart.
> 1. When I start the browser, my home page does not open (it opens with blank page).  I must press 'home' icon on toolbar to get to home page.
> 2. On first restart, I could not use history, bookmarks and URL autofill, but I at least could type URLs in.  On second restart typing URLs in stopped working (I type URL, press enter, nothing happens).
> 3. Gmail does not open in standard mode (progress bar hangs on ~90%, it says 'it takes longer than usual...').  HTML-mode works.
> 4. Form autofill history seems to be lost or form autofill does not work.
> 5. I could not open Facebook at all (window blinks, nothing happens).
> ...




I didn't write in english long time ago, my apologies.

Hello! 

I think my problem is same on Maverick.  Futhermore, Firebug is crashed; my agent search is lost and disbled; I can't get files; I can't close my mail session in yahoo... 
I remember this weekend did a bunch of security updates. Anyones respect my browser.
Actually y installed Ephifany because I have to do some work in web. 
*But I'd like get FF again and with my old functions. ¿That's possible?

I read your recomendations and I think isn't a simple solution... 
¿A new profile?  If every aplicattion --or update over it-- needed a new profile...

*Does anyone know first cause about this problem? 
*What does mozilla say about this or the developers comunity?

Thanks a lot!

----------


## lovinglinux

> Disabled the firefox-stable ppa, re-installed from the official repo, cleared profiles, and started in safe mode.
> This seems to be working correctly in safe mode, but not sure what to do now.


If the problem doesn't occur in safe mode but occurs in normal mode, then the source of the problem is an extension, theme or plugin. Open the add-on manager and start disabling things until you find the culprit.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I didn't write in english long time ago, my apologies.
> 
> Hello! 
> 
> I think my problem is same on Maverick.  Futhermore, Firebug is crashed; my agent search is lost and disbled; I can't get files; I can't close my mail session in yahoo... 
> I remember this weekend did a bunch of security updates. Anyones respect my browser.
> Actually y installed Ephifany because I have to do some work in web. 
> *But I'd like get FF again and with my old functions. ¿That's possible?
> 
> ...


The Ubuntu developers had to upgrade Firefox from 3.6 to 10, because Mozilla will drop support for 3.6 branch in April.

Such an upgrade is risky, because there was a lot of changes between those two versions. Sometimes, when you do such upgrades, the user profile gets corrupted or get minor incompatibilities.

Deleting your profile is easiest way to solve some problems. However you can try to keep some things you need, since because the problem might be localized. See http://www.webgapps.org/tutorials/fi...upted-profiles

----------


## fatbrother

> If the problem doesn't occur in safe mode but occurs in normal mode, then the source of the problem is an extension, theme or plugin. Open the add-on manager and start disabling things until you find the culprit.


If problem occurs with clean profile, it must be system-supplied plugin, right?

----------


## ruby644

> If the problem doesn't occur in safe mode but occurs in normal mode, then the source of the problem is an extension, theme or plugin. Open the add-on manager and start disabling things until you find the culprit.


After the reinstall there were only 2 extensions left

Ubuntu Firefox Modifications 0.9.4
Bindwood 1.04

Disabling Bindwood seems to have fixed the problem.

Thanks!

----------


## jegerjensen

> Disabling Bindwood seems to have fixed the problem.


Thanks! This fixed it for me too.

----------


## fatbrother

> Disabling Bindwood seems to have fixed the problem.
> 
> Thanks!


How do I disable a specific addon if add-ons manager window hangs?

----------


## jegerjensen

> How do I disable a specific addon if add-ons manager window hangs?


You can remove the bindwood package with this command:


```
$ sudo apt-get remove xul-ext-bindwood
```

----------


## lovinglinux

> After the reinstall there were only 2 extensions left
> 
> Ubuntu Firefox Modifications 0.9.4
> Bindwood 1.04
> 
> Disabling Bindwood seems to have fixed the problem.
> 
> Thanks!


It is certainly the source. Bindwood no longer works. It is an extension that allowed Ubuntu One to sync bookmarks, but they dropped support for bookmark sync recently.





> If problem occurs with clean profile, it must be system-supplied plugin, right?


Yes, in this case a global extension.

----------


## fatbrother

> You can remove the bindwood package with this command:
> 
> 
> ```
> $ sudo apt-get remove xul-ext-bindwood
> ```


Yes, this fixed the problem.  I removed the package and everything seems fine with old profile.  I even can post messages to forum from Firefox.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Yes, this fixed the problem.  I removed the package and everything seems fine with old profile.  I even can post messages to forum from Firefox.


 :Guitar:

----------


## Zaragoza1974

> The Ubuntu developers had to upgrade Firefox from 3.6 to 10, because Mozilla will drop support for 3.6 branch in April.
> 
> Such an upgrade is risky, because there was a lot of changes between those two versions. Sometimes, when you do such upgrades, the user profile gets corrupted or get minor incompatibilities.
> 
> Deleting your profile is easiest way to solve some problems. However you can try to keep some things you need, since because the problem might be localized. See http://www.webgapps.org/tutorials/fi...upted-profiles





> You can remove the bindwood package with this command:
> 
> 
> ```
> $ sudo apt-get remove xul-ext-bindwood
> ```



Thanks a lot!
*To lovinglinux*  for information links.

Thankiu very much* to jegerjensen* ! Your solution is simple, is well-founded and gets over and walks in noisly my Firefox status again.  * Thanks a lot!*

----------


## archolman

My problem with the Firefox short-term release is that the add-ons I use keep breaking or glitching, so a stable Ff, with concomitant stable plug-ins is of real value.

But, how do I install it in the right place, with all the dependencies resolved? The Mozilla help-page has no mention of this at all, & the Ubuntu pages only mention automatic updates, etc. & give no advise on manual installation. 

I have the ZIP-file, but there is no read-me or other help for installing.

Any advice gratefully received.




Anyone know if Cannonical will support the ESR in the repo? I can imagine RHEL doing so.

----------


## lovinglinux

> My problem with the Firefox short-term release is that the add-ons I use keep breaking or glitching, so a stable Ff, with concomitant stable plug-ins is of real value.
> 
> But, how do I install it in the right place, with all the dependencies resolved? The Mozilla help-page has no mention of this at all, & the Ubuntu pages only mention automatic updates, etc. & give no advise on manual installation. 
> 
> I have the ZIP-file, but there is no read-me or other help for installing.
> 
> Any advice gratefully received.
> 
> 
> ...


Here is a tutorial on how to install Firefox ESR:

http://www.tuxgarage.com/2012/02/ins...ntu-linux.html

Canonical will not adopt the ESR version. See the Firefox maintainer blog. However, they could eventually provide a PPA for it.

----------


## lovinglinux

Anyone experiencing SMURF effect on Flash see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1949137

----------


## pqwoerituytrueiwoq

a few have seen it here
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1948622

----------


## lovinglinux

Java security alert:

http://blog.mozilla.com/addons/2012/...blocking-java/

----------


## mikodo

> Java security alert:
> 
> http://blog.mozilla.com/addons/2012/...blocking-java/


I use the icedtea6-plugin, version 6b20-1.9.13-0ubuntu1~10.04.1, and openjdk-6-jre 6b20-1.9.13-0ubuntu1~10.04.1, for my lucid install. Do the maintainers of of these, attend to the problems automatically for me, present in the link, you provided?

 I use java-common version 0.34.

Thanks.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I use the icedtea6-plugin, version 6b20-1.9.13-0ubuntu1~10.04.1, and openjdk-6-jre 6b20-1.9.13-0ubuntu1~10.04.1, for my lucid install. Do the maintainers of of these, attend to the problems automatically for me, present in the link, you provided?
> 
>  I use java-common version 0.34.
> 
> Thanks.


It seems blocking IcedTea was a mistake. I can't find the thread right now, but there is a long discussion with the maintainers in Bugzilla site.

----------


## mikodo

> It seems blocking IcedTea was a mistake. I can't find the thread right now, but there is a long discussion with the maintainers in Bugzilla site.


Thank you lovinglinux,

Any idea, as to what I should do now?

----------


## mikodo

I wish flash and java, would just get to be secure, so there would be no concerns of vulnerabilities with malicious code being a threat.

I can make that statement, because I am a dummy, and don't know what the vulnerabilities are.

Reminds me of how I felt with that first OS, I used to use. Makes me ill  to think about it; it seemed like I was like a dog chasing its' tail, trying to  make it secure.

:/

----------


## lovinglinux

> Thank you lovinglinux,
> 
> Any idea, as to what I should do now?


Just re-enable the plugin.

----------


## mikodo

> Just re-enable the plugin.


I checked with about :Razz: lugins, and it is still enabled.

So, I am just going to forget about it.

Thank you again!

Sorry, for the stupid smiley face.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I checked with aboutlugins, and it is still enabled.
> 
> So, I am just going to forget about it.
> 
> Thank you again!
> 
> Sorry, for the stupid smiley face.


You are welcome.

To avoid the smiley face use noparse tag:



```
[noparse]about:plugins[/noparse]
```

----------


## lovinglinux

Why an outdated Java Plugin is so serious

http://blog.mozilla.com/security/201...is-so-serious/

----------


## Primus1

> Just re-enable the plugin.


So do I enable IcedTea NPR 1.9.13 which I earlier disabled? I just want my system to  be safe, thanks.

----------


## lovinglinux

> So do I enable IcedTea NPR 1.9.13 which I earlier disabled? I just want my system to  be safe, thanks.


Apparently, it was a mistake to block IcedTea. However, I haven't heard anything from Mozilla except that they did a mistake on hard-blocking instead of soft-blocking. To be safe, use NoScript and only allow Java to run on trusted web sites. The same applies for flash.

----------


## aquarius18

Having trouble to sync Firefox bookmarks on Linux Mint 12

I am using FF (latest version 11.0) on Win XP, Ubuntu 11.04 and Linux Mint 12.

FF syncs fine btw XP and Ubuntu but won't budge on Linux Mint 12. Account is properly set up using my account and recovery key.

Tried to import bookmarks from a saved bookmarks.html file, also to no avail - just won't do a thing in Linux Mint 12 FF install.

Any ideas what might have gone wrong?

Thanks

----------


## lovinglinux

> Having trouble to sync Firefox bookmarks on Linux Mint 12
> 
> I am using FF (latest version 11.0) on Win XP, Ubuntu 11.04 and Linux Mint 12.
> 
> FF syncs fine btw XP and Ubuntu but won't budge on Linux Mint 12. Account is properly set up using my account and recovery key.
> 
> Tried to import bookmarks from a saved bookmarks.html file, also to no avail - just won't do a thing in Linux Mint 12 FF install.
> 
> Any ideas what might have gone wrong?
> ...


Have you checked if the _bookmarks.html_ file actually contained any bookmarks?

If you can't sync and can't import bookmarks, then I would delete the _places.sqlite_ database from your profile and start over. It could be corrupted. You can find that file under ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profilename>/.

----------


## aquarius18

> Have you checked if the _bookmarks.html_ file actually contained any bookmarks?
> 
> If you can't sync and can't import bookmarks, then I would delete the _places.sqlite_ database from your profile and start over. It could be corrupted. You can find that file under ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profilename>/.


Thanks mate, yes - I opened the bookmarks.html file in a browser and and also in Bluefish. It contains the lot, namely my latest bookmarks saved from Ubuntu 11.04.

I am currently writing this with FF in 11.04, will delete the places.sqlite file when I am next having a go in Mint.

Thanks again

----------


## aquarius18

> If you can't sync and can't import bookmarks, then I would delete the _places.sqlite_ database from your profile and start over. It could be corrupted. You can find that file under ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profilename>/.


Deleted that file, restarted FF and tried again: no go! Can't import nor sync???  :Confused:

----------


## lovinglinux

> Deleted that file, restarted FF and tried again: no go! Can't import nor sync???


Try a clean profile:



```
firefox -P
```

----------


## Primus1

> Apparently, it was a mistake to block IcedTea. However, I haven't heard anything from Mozilla except that they did a mistake on hard-blocking instead of soft-blocking. To be safe, use NoScript and only allow Java to run on trusted web sites. The same applies for flash.


 Thanks LL I have installed noscript, the latest version is 2.3.7, Do I understand correctly noscript will block Flash also or will I need to take other steps to do that?  Sorry, ignore, I am guilty of not reading noscripts features.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Thanks LL I have installed noscript, the latest version is 2.3.7, Do I understand correctly noscript will block Flash also or will I need to take other steps to do that?  Sorry, ignore, I am guilty of not reading noscripts features.


NoScript can be overwhelming. 

It should block Java and Flash by default. However, it doesn't hurt to check:

----------


## catlover2

Adblock Plus suddenly uninstalled itself on all of my machines. Has this happened to anyone else?

----------


## aquarius18

> Try a clean profile:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> firefox -P
> ```


Thanks LL, that worked.

deleted the old profile, created a new one, started FF and imported bookmarks.html. Sync is working as well.

Thanks again

----------


## lovinglinux

> Adblock Plus suddenly uninstalled itself on all of my machines. Has this happened to anyone else?


Have you installed it from the repositories or did you get it from Mozilla?

Since Natty, it's no longer available in the repositories, just from Mozilla. So if you upgraded from Lucid to Precise, then AdBlock should be removed.

----------


## catlover2

It was installed from Mozilla. It happed on ArchLinux, Ubuntu (In a virtual machine), and Windows.

----------


## lovinglinux

> It was installed from Mozilla. It happed on ArchLinux, Ubuntu (In a virtual machine), and Windows.


It could be an issue due to the way Firefox handles the xpi files now. Install ABP again and let me know if the problem occurs once more.

----------


## catlover2

I reinstalled ABP as soon as I noticed that it had disappeared. I've not noticed any further problems; it even remembered my settings from before it disappeared.

----------


## lovinglinux

Mozilla will finally implement click-to-play for plugins:

http://arstechnica.com/open-source/n...m_campaign=rss

Both Chrome and Opera have this feature already.

This means no more need for an extension like Flashblock.

----------


## dniMretsaM

> Mozilla will finally implement click-to-play for plugins:
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/open-source/n...m_campaign=rss
> 
> Both Chrome and Opera have this feature already.
> 
> This means no more need for an extension like Flashblock.


Alright. Good to see Mozilla meeting the needs of the market more and more (add-on syncing, this, etc.)!

----------


## haplorrhine

Has anyone else been unable to watch most youtube videos since youtube changed the player?
I don't know if it's because they changed the player because Playlist.com and MyMathLab.com have had similar problems with me recently too.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Has anyone else been unable to watch most youtube videos since youtube changed the player?
> I don't know if it's because they changed the player because Playlist.com and MyMathLab.com have had similar problems with me recently too.


If you have a nVidia video card see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1953796

----------


## catlover2

In regards to my disappearing ABP, I just realized that NoScript disappeared as well, so I doubt that it has anything to do with ABP.

----------


## lovinglinux

> In regards to my disappearing ABP, I just realized that NoScript disappeared as well, so I doubt that it has anything to do with ABP.


Disappeared once or continue to disappear on every start?

If it happened once, that there is nothing to worry about.

----------


## catlover2

No, it completely disappeared as far as I know. I had to reinstall it. If I can find any meaningful info, I might submit a bug report.

----------


## lovinglinux

> No, it completely disappeared as far as I know. I had to reinstall it. If I can find any meaningful info, I might submit a bug report.


If it doesn't disappear anymore, then don't bother with bug reports. It is probably because you was using an old version of the add-ons that doesn't have the proper flag to unpack the xpi file.

----------


## vasa1

http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/channel/ shows that http://www.mozilla.org/products/down...t=firefox-12.0*b4*&os=linux&lang=en-US is available but at the same time the firefox-next ppa was pushing out

```
firefox-gnome-support_12.0~b5+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.1~mfn1_i386.deb
firefox-globalmenu_12.0~b5+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.1~mfn1_i386.deb
firefox-locale-en_12.0~b5+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.1~mfn1_all.deb
firefox_12.0~b5+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.1~mfn1_i386.deb
```

----------


## vasa1

Any idea what will happen for those of us using firefox-next when we upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Any idea what will happen for those of us using firefox-next when we upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04?


As far as I know (I never do upgrades), the ppa is disabled during the upgrade and the stable version is installed.

----------


## Frogs Hair

I had some strange redirects in Firefox last night . While trying to access the add-ons page I kept getting a message that the page had been moved. The page I was directed to looked like a Mozilla page without the security information. I checked with Opera and received no messages about anything being moved.

I use NoScript, Adblock , and Better Privacy . I also keep no history , delete cookies when the browser is closed, and never store passwords. All is running well today and I was trying to figure what happened. The browser is also set to warn if and add-on is being installed.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I had some strange redirects in Firefox last night . While trying to access the add-ons page I kept getting a message that the page had been moved. The page I was directed to looked like a Mozilla page without the security information. I checked with Opera and received no messages about anything being moved.
> 
> I use NoScript, Adblock , and Better Privacy . I also keep no history , delete cookies when the browser is closed, and never store passwords. All is running well today and I was trying to figure what happened. The browser is also set to warn if and add-on is being installed.


You should report this to Mozilla: https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/legal/...ort/index.html

----------


## Frogs Hair

> You should report this to Mozilla: https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/legal/...ort/index.html


Done

----------


## arroy_0209

Does mozilla firefox 11.0 sometimes fail to display special characters properly? Recently I received information (via gmail in text form) about one scientific paper which contained a latex code written in plain english like this: $d{\rm AU}/dt = 15 \pm 4 ~{\rm [m/century]}$. This actual expression I got from the website, though in email, the text after 4, i.e., starting with tilde sign, no english expression appears. What I found were something written in Chinese/Japanese characters, till the end of the email. My question is, why did this happen when the info was sent by through gmail but this does not happen in the actual website? Did firefox get confused due to presence of tilde sign and "century" which denotes a special font?

I sometimes get worried if this is related to security issues or not. Just after this, firefox crashed for the first time in my ubuntu 10.04 OS, though this did not take place again.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Does mozilla firefox 11.0 sometimes fail to display special characters properly? Recently I received information (via gmail in text form) about one scientific paper which contained a latex code written in plain english like this: $d{\rm AU}/dt = 15 \pm 4 ~{\rm [m/century]}$. This actual expression I got from the website, though in email, the text after 4, i.e., starting with tilde sign, no english expression appears. What I found were something written in Chinese/Japanese characters, till the end of the email. My question is, why did this happen when the info was sent by through gmail but this does not happen in the actual website? Did firefox get confused due to presence of tilde sign and "century" which denotes a special font?
> 
> I sometimes get worried if this is related to security issues or not. Just after this, firefox crashed for the first time in my ubuntu 10.04 OS, though this did not take place again.


Most likely a Gmail bug. The Error Console might help determining the source of the problem.

----------


## lovinglinux

Cools stuff arriving in Firefox 14.

http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/firef...-built-in.html

----------


## arroy_0209

Thanks, but I do not know the procedure to use the error console. Can you please help?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Thanks, but I do not know the procedure to use the error console. Can you please help?


Hit CTRL+SHIFT+J, then select the Error option in the console. Browse the web and you will see the errors displayed there.

----------


## teejay17

Will Firefox 12 Stable packages be ready and implemented in 12.04 in time for the ISO this coming Thursday?

----------


## pqwoerituytrueiwoq

> Will Firefox 12 Stable packages be ready and implemented in 12.04 in time for the ISO this coming Thursday?


FF 12 release date is the 24 precise is released on the 26th if everything goes right then yes

----------


## vasa1

> FF 12 release date is the 24 precise is released on the 26th if everything goes right then yes


But isn't 12.04 already "frozen"?

----------


## pqwoerituytrueiwoq

> But isn't 12.04 already "frozen"?


mozilla drops support for ff 11 when ff12 comes out so it would count as a security update
even if it were not in the stock iso a soon as you run the update manager you would get it

----------


## Frogs Hair

> Cools stuff arriving in Firefox 14.
> 
> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/firef...-built-in.html


The download indicator is nice . I moved it to the add-on bar because things were a bit cramped on top .

----------


## vasa1

> mozilla drops support for ff 11 when ff12 comes out so it would count as a security update
> *even if it were not in the stock iso* a soon as you run the update manager you would get it


I know that. It was possible to get the impression that 12.04 comes with Fx 12 which I don't think it does since Fx 12 is after the freeze date.

----------


## cottfcfan

> I know that. It was possible to get the impression that 12.04 comes with Fx 12 which I don't think it does since Fx 12 is after the freeze date.


Firefox & Thunderbird are usually updated a week or so after release, regardless of freeze dates.
11.10 come with FF7, yet FF11 is now in the repos.
So FF12 will be in the repos shortly after release.

----------


## arroy_0209

> Hit CTRL+SHIFT+J, then select the Error option in the console. Browse the web and you will see the errors displayed there.


I have tried what you suggest but the result is not of much help. e.g., the related errors are something like:
1. unknown property "user-select". Declaration dropped.
2. error in parsing value for "background". Declaration dropped.
3. expected declaration but found '0'. skipped to next declaration.
4. error in parsing value for "filter". Declaration dropped.
5. error in parsing value for "background-image". Declaration dropped.
6. error in parsing value for "moz-transition-duration". Declaration dropped.
7. use of attributes' specified attribute is deprecated. it always remains true.

etc., many of these are repeated a large number of times. As you wrote, clicked the links provided but then only one window opens with content like (e.g., for the first message, the report is):
<!DOCTYPE html><html><head></head><body><div></div></body></html>I fail to understand what this implies regarding the issue.  Do think these comments are related to the problem I had faced? Or do I need to do something more to understand what went wrong with the email?

----------


## lovinglinux

> I have tried what you suggest but the result is not of much help. e.g., the related errors are something like:
> 1. unknown property "user-select". Declaration dropped.
> 2. error in parsing value for "background". Declaration dropped.
> 3. expected declaration but found '0'. skipped to next declaration.
> 4. error in parsing value for "filter". Declaration dropped.
> 5. error in parsing value for "background-image". Declaration dropped.
> 6. error in parsing value for "moz-transition-duration". Declaration dropped.
> 7. use of attributes' specified attribute is deprecated. it always remains true.
> 
> ...


Are you still experiencing issues with gmail?

----------


## arroy_0209

> Are you still experiencing issues with gmail?


No. I experienced it only once and that is why I was worried. In case I faced this consistently, I would probably have taken it to be normal. As we know virus and malware-type security threats are possible with emails. I just want to exclude those possibilities.

----------


## lovinglinux

> No. I experienced it only once and that is why I was worried. In case I faced this consistently, I would probably have taken it to be normal. As we know virus and malware-type security threats are possible with emails. I just want to exclude those possibilities.


Hard to know if you can't reproduce then.

----------


## lovinglinux

Firefox 12 has arrived! Firefox 3.6 is now officially retired!

http://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2012/04...veloper-tools/

----------


## dniMretsaM

Isn't there an addon that allows you to easily run different version of FF from different channels at the same time? I thought I saw something about that before, but my Google-fu seems to be lacking right now.




> Firefox 12 has arrived! Firefox 3.6 is now officially retired!
> 
> http://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2012/04...veloper-tools/


Just upgraded.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Isn't there an addon that allows you to easily run different version of FF from different channels at the same time? I thought I saw something about that before, but my Google-fu seems to be lacking right now.
> 
> 
> Just upgraded.


FoxTester

----------


## dniMretsaM

> FoxTester


Thanks. Exactly what I was looking for.

----------


## lovinglinux

Firefox 14 download manager got a really nice addition:



However when you click the "Show All Downloads" link, it actually takes you to the "Library" (aka Bookmark Manager) where the downloads are just history links, like any other visited page. 





I can understand the reason why a download history could be saved with the page history. But it is a little bit confusing, since users will expect to find the actual files there and not the links to the original downloads.

----------


## Johnny3

I have to take out the Unity appmenn to get my bookmarks folders to expand from the menu bar bookmarks. When I have a folder that is on the bottom of the page it will only show about 6 bookmark without have to use the up and down arrows. Anyone else having to do this?
Thanks and Gos Bless Johnny3 65+++

----------


## lovinglinux

> I have to take out the Unity appmenn to get my bookmarks folders to expand from the menu bar bookmarks. When I have a folder that is on the bottom of the page it will only show about 6 bookmark without have to use the up and down arrows. Anyone else having to do this?
> Thanks and Gos Bless Johnny3 65+++


I am having trouble picturing your situation. Please post a screen shot.

----------


## Johnny3

> I am having trouble picturing your situation. Please post a screen shot.



Hope this works.See hoe the Ubuntu folder you can see everything from AddTo at top to Ubun Tutor at the bottom. With Unity appmen installed I would only see maybe 6 folders or bookmarks before you would have to use up or down arrow to scroll up or down to see more. You can see the arrows in the bookmarks under bookmarks.
Thanks Johnny3 65+++

----------


## Johnny3

> I am having trouble picturing your situation. Please post a screen shot.


With Unity appmenn installed. It is called Firefox-globalmenu in SPM and you have to remove it there want remove in Software Center
Thanks Johnny3 65+++

PS in about**:config I change  the backspace from 2 to 0 so my backspace key board backspace will work think that mite cause it?

----------


## catlover2

Adblock Plus just disappeared again after the upgrade from Firefox 11 to 12.

----------


## lovinglinux

> With Unity appmenn installed. It is called Firefox-globalmenu in SPM and you have to remove it there want remove in Software Center
> Thanks Johnny3 65+++
> 
> PS in about**:config I change  the backspace from 2 to 0 so my backspace key board backspace will work think that mite cause it?


I know the source of the problem. When an extension creates a Firefox popup menu, it has different position attribute values that determine the sub-menu placement.

https://developer.mozilla.org/en/XUL...popup.position

Essentially, the sub-menu is being created underneath the parent menuitem. Since the parent menuitem is at the bottom of the parent menu and next to the bottom of the screen, there is no room for the new sub-menu to expand. It should be creating the menu from bottom to top instead.

You shoud report this issue as a "Global Menu Bar Integration" extension bug. They need to change the extension code, so the sub-menu grows upwards when created next to the bottom.

Meanwhile, scroll the parent menuitem to the middle of the screen, before acessing the sub-menu.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Adblock Plus just disappeared again after the upgrade from Firefox 11 to 12.


You should report this to AdBlock Plus developers:

http://adblockplus.org/en/

----------


## catlover2

Given that NoScript disappeared before, what evidence do I have that it's an issue with Adblock Plus rather than with Firefox itself?

----------


## lovinglinux

> Given that NoScript disappeared before, what evidence do I have that it's an issue with Adblock Plus rather than with Firefox itself?


Most likely, otherwise other extensions would disappear as well.

----------


## tlu

> Most likely, otherwise other extensions would disappear as well.


They did in my case. :Sad:  I had to install them anew. The preferences in prefs.js  were still there, though.

----------


## lovinglinux

> They did in my case. I had to install them anew. The preferences in prefs.js  were still there, though.


But only AdBlock is still disappearing right?

----------


## tlu

> But only AdBlock is still disappearing right?


After reinstalling it? No, now it works and appears as it should.

----------


## tlu

BTW: I had noticed that the addons had vanished in the extensions.ini file. I replaced that with the file from my backup. After that they reappeared in the add-ons manager but it was not possible to activate them. Strange.

----------


## catlover2

Both Adblock Plus and Firegestures disappeared on the upgrade from FF 11 to 12, this time on OS X 10.6. I have not experienced any disappearing add-ons at any time except immediately after an upgrade.

I'm not familiar with the files that tlu mentioned, so if you want to know their contents you'll have to tell me where to look.


P.S. Where can I get an old version of Firefox? I'd like to attempt to reproduce the problem.

----------


## sammiev

I'm running a few versions of FF all away up to FF15 and I never had that bug happen so far. Looking on with interest.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Both Adblock Plus and Firegestures disappeared on the upgrade from FF 11 to 12, this time on OS X 10.6. I have not experienced any disappearing add-ons at any time except immediately after an upgrade.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the files that tlu mentioned, so if you want to know their contents you'll have to tell me where to look.
> 
> 
> P.S. Where can I get an old version of Firefox? I'd like to attempt to reproduce the problem.


http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozi...efox/releases/

You might also need an old version of the add-ons:

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...plus/versions/

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...ures/versions/

----------


## catlover2

> http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozi...efox/releases/
> 
> You might also need an old version of the add-ons:
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...plus/versions/
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...ures/versions/


Thanks. I'll post back when I have more info.

----------


## lovinglinux

Firefox 13 Beta features:

http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox.../releasenotes/


You can upgrade to FF 13 Beta using the _firefox-next_ ppa. See first post for instructions.

Want to check which sites are using SPDY? Use SPDY indicator extension.

----------


## archolman

> Here is a tutorial on how to install Firefox ESR:
> 
> http://www.tuxgarage.com/2012/02/ins...ntu-linux.html
> 
> Canonical will not adopt the ESR version. See the Firefox maintainer blog. However, they could eventually provide a PPA for it.


Thanks very much for the pointer,   :KDE Star:  the installation went well. It even found & loaded all my plug-ins,  & runs them, without any glitches, (except for the Ubuntu compatibility extension, which it disabled).

Now, of course, more questions...  :Smile: 

I have a small drive on this machine.
To save space, is uninstalling/deleting the  /usr/lib/Mozilla & /Mozilla/Firefox folders advisable?

I use Bleachbit. How does it 'know' which Firefox install to clean? Do I need to do anything to point Bleachbit at the /opt/Firefox location?

*EDIT* I now have the Ubuntu Modifications Extension installed...

----------


## SuperFreak

I am having problems with slow loading of pages since Firefox upgraded to ver 12. I am not sure hardware acceration is enabled and I wonder if that would be the reason pages either will not load or take a long time (a minute or two). I did try running Firefox in Safe mode but it made not difference

I am on an Ivy Bridge i7 computer with 16 GB RAM

----------


## lovinglinux

> I have a small drive on this machine.
> To save space, is uninstalling/deleting the  /usr/lib/Mozilla & /Mozilla/Firefox folders advisable?


It is not recommended to delete system files like that.




> I use Bleachbit. How does it 'know' which Firefox install to clean? Do I need to do anything to point Bleachbit at the /opt/Firefox location?


Firefox stores data on profile folders in your home. BleachBit will clean that, independent of which Firefox version you use.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I am having problems with slow loading of pages since Firefox upgraded to ver 12. I am not sure hardware acceration is enabled and I wonder if that would be the reason pages either will not load or take a long time (a minute or two). I did try running Firefox in Safe mode but it made not difference
> 
> I am on an Ivy Bridge i7 computer with 16 GB RAM


http://webgapps.org/groups/firefox/d...ues-solutions/

----------


## SuperFreak

Thanks,

my connection speed has been good for several days without any need to make changes to Firefox's config page

----------


## wildmanne39

Hi, with firefox 12, I am unable to change my font size, I am using ubuntu 12.04 any help is greatly appreciated.

----------


## jtarin

> Hi, with firefox 12, I am unable to change my font size, I am using ubuntu 12.04 any help is greatly appreciated.


Try Ctrl+ for bigger, Ctrl- for smaller

----------


## wildmanne39

Hi jtarin, that works until I close firefox then I have to do it again, I hope to get it fixed where I can change the font size in preferences.

Thank you this helps until I get a permanent fix.

----------


## cottfcfan

Install the add-on "Default full zoom level".
Then you can set your zoom level to whatever you want, and it sticks.

----------


## jtarin

> Overriding all page formatting
> 
> To override all page styling (chrome) to use your default colors, fonts, and Firefox's default style page go to "View" menu > Page Style > No Style.
> 
> A toggle button can be created by the "Read Easily extension with a large red "A", or a "Toggle Styles" button can be created with Custom Toolbar Buttons Maker.
> 
> Readability features can be toggled with either a bookmarklet or an extension to make reading on the Web more enjoyable by removing the clutter around what you are reading, enlarging text, and eliminating most images and videos to show only the essential text of a web page.


Do you have more than one profile for Firefox?

----------


## vasa1

> Hi jtarin, that works until I close firefox then I have to do it again, I hope to get it fixed where I can change the font size in preferences.
> 
> Thank you this helps until I get a permanent fix.


Actually, Firefox can remember site settings unless you are clearing them out somehow.

----------


## Frogs Hair

I just noticed this bottom bar with chat access , share page, and translate after updating Nightly . Is this new or just the first time  I noticed it ?

----------


## wildmanne39

Hi cottfcfan, I will install it and see it that fixes the issue.
Thanks

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hi jtarin, that works until I close firefox then I have to do it again, I hope to get it fixed where I can change the font size in preferences.
> 
> Thank you this helps until I get a permanent fix.


Verify if you are deleting Site Preferences when Firefox closes. You can check that in the Privacy section of Firefox Preferences.

You can also use NoSquint extension.




> I just noticed this bottom bar with chat access , share page, and translate after updating Nightly . Is this new or just the first time  I noticed it ?


It's new.

----------


## wildmanne39

Hi lovinglinux, nosquint works great.
Thanks

----------


## alvinbradely

I installed this, but i think there is no difference from the previous one!
anyway, Thanks

----------


## teejay17

Kudos to the fast update for Firefox 13 this time around. Available within 24 hours.

----------


## dniMretsaM

I can't seem to get the new speed dial to work. I always have private browsing on, so it obviously won't show my most visited sites, but if I pin something, it doesn't generate a thumbnail and it gets removed if I close FF.




> Kudos to the fast update for Firefox 13 this time around. Available within 24 hours.


+1

----------


## SuperFreak

If I understand what you mean by speed dial (tab with sites you graphically bookmark). then I too had problems with the Firefox feature. I replaced it with a plugin called "new King Tab", which works much better in my opinion. I have "tell websites I do  not want to be tracked" enabled but it still displays sites in history. It will display as a list or graphically or as RRS feeds.

----------


## aka-John99

Has anyone thought of putting in posts as at least a rudimentary index in this thread ?

I am sure it must have interesting information that gets rather buried.

----------


## aka-John99

Discussing possible Firefox bugs ?  (Ubuntu specific)

Is that done here or elsewhere?

I seem to have discovered one at present. The Ubuntu builds do not display my Firefox Private messages correctly. Should I actually decide I need to file a bug where do I do so (Yes I am aware of bugzilla, but I am talking about a problem apparently specific to the ubuntu builds).

Any ideas anyone ?

P.S. I guess they are filed at https://bugs.launchpad.net/~mozilla-bugs  , but it seems semsible to discuss before filing.

----------


## vasa1

> ...
> The Ubuntu builds do not display my Firefox Private messages correctly. .., but it seems sensible to discuss before filing.


Put up an image of a suitably modified non-private "Firefox Private message" so that people can understand your problem.

----------


## aka-John99

Thanks again for a reply.

I was first of all trying to find the best place to discuss this. I can use the various Firefox forums on Mozilla, and in fact this problem as I am seeing it at present is rather specific to those forums. 

*I will refer back to that site. It appears it is a site problem. Epiphany and canonical Firefox render the page in a similar way.
*
*My initial thoughts were:*
Most users on those forums do not use Linux, so I thought I may hit a bigger Ubuntu audience by asking here, but expected to be told of a better thread or section to post in.I have attached a thumbnail screenshot. The screen has two browsers open Lefthand side is Aurora canonical. Righthand side is Mozilla's own version  using a recent Nightly.You will notice Nightly displays messages as intended. It displays the users icon, then has the remainder of the screen width to display the message, it shows only the first part of each message, until an individual message is opened. Although if the message is short, it may all fit in the preview.The lefthand browser is indenting all the messages. It is wasting half of the screen space because of this.I have tried the usual troubleshooting. Initially I thought it likely to be a regression in the code changes on the message site, although that seemed unlikely as no one else was mentioning it. I then noticed I did not have the problem booting in Windows. Now I see I only have the problem using canonical editions.I have gone further and also noted that I may save the page source and view it offline. When viewed offline in Mozilla own versions it displays as expected. When viewed in canonical it wastes space. I do not know how to run multiple copies of canonical, but problem has been seen in at least Firefox (11 ?) 12 and currently as per the screenshot in 15 [Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Ubuntu; Linux x86_64; rv:15.0) Gecko/20120615 Firefox/15.0a2 ]

I do not understand HTML & CSS but guess either the canonical version is doing something odd, or the site code is doing something odd when it picks up the user agent string. The site is https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/messages  You will need to register and have messages to see the problem. (Official Firefox support site, free for anyone to register, my user name on that site John99 )

----------


## vasa1

@John99, I'm not seeing the screenshot ???

----------


## aka-John99

> @John99, I'm not seeing the screenshot ???


I will attempt again to attach

----------


## vasa1

ABP's Palant has come up with an add-on that suspends activity in background tabs. You can read about it here: https://adblockplus.org/blog/prevent...er-s-resources

----------


## lovinglinux

> If I understand what you mean by speed dial (tab with sites you graphically bookmark). then I too had problems with the Firefox feature. I replaced it with a plugin called "new King Tab", which works much better in my opinion. I have "tell websites I do  not want to be tracked" enabled but it still displays sites in history. It will display as a list or graphically or as RRS feeds.


Currently I am recommending FVD: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...vd-speed-dial/




> Has anyone thought of putting in posts as at least a rudimentary index in this thread ?
> 
> I am sure it must have interesting information that gets rather buried.


I don't think an Index would be feasible. 




> Discussing possible Firefox bugs ?  (Ubuntu specific)
> 
> Is that done here or elsewhere?
> 
> I seem to have discovered one at present. The Ubuntu builds do not display my Firefox Private messages correctly. Should I actually decide I need to file a bug where do I do so (Yes I am aware of bugzilla, but I am talking about a problem apparently specific to the ubuntu builds).
> 
> Any ideas anyone ?
> 
> P.S. I guess they are filed at https://bugs.launchpad.net/~mozilla-bugs  , but it seems semsible to discuss before filing.


I would recommend opening a new thread for each bug.

----------


## Lucradia

> Has anyone thought of putting in posts as at least a rudimentary index in this thread ?
> 
> I am sure it must have interesting information that gets rather buried.


There's an archive version of this thread available: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/inde...t-1712247.html

----------


## pt123

Anyone else trying the Firefox Trunk (Nightly) (v16). It seems to be using threaded processes as the main process that appears is called "Main Thread". But what is disturbing is that if you are watching a flash video for a few minutes, it ends up stalling the system, by overusing the memory.

----------


## sammiev

> Anyone else trying the Firefox Trunk (Nightly) (v16). It seems to be using threaded processes as the main process that appears is called "Main Thread". But what is disturbing is that if you are watching a flash video for a few minutes, it ends up stalling the system, by overusing the memory.


Working perfect here with FF16.

----------


## pt123

> Working perfect here with FF16.


How powerful is your computer? how much memory do you have?

----------


## sammiev

> How powerful is your computer? how much memory do you have?


Toshiba all Intel based. It's and i5 with 4GiB of memory.

----------


## pt123

> Toshiba all Intel based. It's and i5 with 4GiB of memory.


well that's very powerful, mine has 2gb ram but is an AMD dual core 2GHz processor

----------


## sammiev

> well that's very powerful, mine has 2gb ram but is an AMD dual core 2GHz processor


Likely your problem is with your flash.

----------


## pt123

> Likely your problem is with your flash.


no regular firefox (v12 ) works fine with Flash, I think it is this new threading they are trying to do in 16.

----------


## sammiev

> no regular firefox (v12 ) works fine with Flash, I think it is this new threading they are trying to do in 16.


I tried my 2 older laptops lastnight which are both Intel Pent II and 3 GiB of ram. They both work great with FF16 and Flash. Temps stayed about 40C with no issues.

----------


## cogset

I see that the link about**:buildconfig in the Troubleshooting information (or about**:support) page of Firefox 13.0 in Ubuntu Lucid doesn't contain the http://hg.mozilla.org/ link to display the exact version number,is that an Ubuntu peculiarity,as that link is still there in other distros?

----------


## pt123

> I tried my 2 older laptops lastnight which are both Intel Pent II and 3 GiB of ram. They both work great with FF16 and Flash. Temps stayed about 40C with no issues.


Have you tried a photo intensive sight like flicker? opening a few tabs with photos?

----------


## czgirb

Generally, when i download a file, FF will opened a small *download window* for me.
Let's say ... if I minimize both windows.
The window, which able to be re-maximized is the *download window* only.
I unable to maximized the main window.
Even I click all triangle (shown on *right-side* and *left-side* of the icon) and the icon.



> In order to re-maximized the main window is:
> I select *the downloading file*, and *open the download page*.


The problem still occur even if I re-start the computer.
So, I change my *Unity* into *Gnome Classic* ... and the problem is *NONE*.
Since using *Gnome Classic*, I think I don't need the *download status* add-ons anymore, so I remove it. But after it was removed and restart the Firefox:
Now ... both my *Download* and* DownThemAll* won't work.



> The *Download* windows will work only if I open it before I click the download link.
> Regarding to the *DownThemAll* it won't work at all.


Why? Is there anyway to solved the problem?

----------


## jtarin

Yea! Use jdownloader and FF is not needed at all.

----------


## Elfy

> Spam filter must not be working too good tonight.
> 
> Actually, this is the first bit of spam I've ever seen on these forums, so the mods or filters have actually been doing an excellent job.  Compliments.


You are all the spam filter  :Smile: 




> You could hit the Report button and the mods will get a heads up.


+1

----------


## SuperFreak

deleted

----------


## mikodo

Any new information, on Google Flash, (or whatever they are calling it) supporting Linux with the newer versions?

Thanks.

----------


## cottfcfan

> Any new information, on Google Flash, (or whatever they are calling it) supporting Linux with the newer versions?
> 
> Thanks.


Already using pepperflash here on Google Chrome 20 64bit.
Working fine here.
In fact quality is slightly better than native flash IMO.

----------


## mikodo

> Already using pepperflash here on Google Chrome 20 64bit.
> Working fine here.
> In fact quality is slightly better than native flash IMO.


Thanks for the info. 

I wasn't clear ... Any news about any newer Flash support forth coming for Firefox and Linux, (Adobe Flash plug-in for Firefox browser with Linux)?

Thanks.

Corrected to read Firefox browser and Linux.

----------


## Big Dan

> Thanks for the info. 
> 
> I wasn't clear ... Any news about any newer Flash support forth coming for Firefox and Linux, (Adobe Flash plug-in for Linux)?
> 
> Thanks.




```
sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
```

----------


## mikodo

> ```
> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
> ```


I have it installed, thanks.

Flash player is still working for me with Ubuntu and Firefox. The 64 dollar question, is how long it will be viable, when newer versions of flash player will be used and not Firefox supported. The one I am using now, will eventually be superseded by newer versions, that will not be available for Firefox. Unless, things change.

I do not want to use Google Chrome to use Flash. I am hoping Mozilla will find an answer for this. I was just wondering if there was any new news, giving hope for flash with Firefox, in the future.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1929659

Thanks

----------


## mikodo

I apologize for being unclear, earlier.

Thanks.

----------


## amin021023

Hi all

I have a problem with firefox new update.....in some pages , heavy pages , it stucks/hangs for few seconds , Imean the pointer and ketboard dont work and the screen get a bit darker for some seconds then  it get normal....

I increased the memory capacity of firefox from 8 to 16384 but still issue stands.....I have 2mb rams and dualcore cpu so i dont think it's cause of hardware but the gpu intel hd G onboard

----------


## open.source

New Firefox 14 works perfectly, for those having problems, backup your bookmarks and delete your user profile to start fresh. :Smile:

----------


## lovinglinux

> I have it installed, thanks.
> 
> Flash player is still working for me with Ubuntu and Firefox. The 64 dollar question, is how long it will be viable, when newer versions of flash player will be used and not Firefox supported. The one I am using now, will eventually be superseded by newer versions, that will not be available for Firefox. Unless, things change.
> 
> I do not want to use Google Chrome to use Flash. I am hoping Mozilla will find an answer for this. I was just wondering if there was any new news, giving hope for flash with Firefox, in the future.
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1929659
> 
> Thanks


Mozilla position is still the same. No PepperFlash on Firefox. 

How long NPAPI Flash plugin will work for us, is unknown.

PepperFlash is working fine on Chrome, except for fullscreen.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hi all
> 
> I have a problem with firefox new update.....in some pages , heavy pages , it stucks/hangs for few seconds , Imean the pointer and ketboard dont work and the screen get a bit darker for some seconds then  it get normal....
> 
> I increased the memory capacity of firefox from 8 to 16384 but still issue stands.....I have 2mb rams and dualcore cpu so i dont think it's cause of hardware but the gpu intel hd G onboard


Try a clean profile, just to make sure is not something in the profile causing this. However the symptoms you described look more like a video driver issue.

----------


## pt123

> Hi all
> 
> I have a problem with firefox new update.....in some pages , heavy pages , it stucks/hangs for few seconds , Imean the pointer and ketboard dont work and the screen get a bit darker for some seconds then  it get normal....
> 
> I increased the memory capacity of firefox from 8 to 16384 but still issue stands.....I have 2mb rams and dualcore cpu so i dont think it's cause of hardware but the gpu intel hd G onboard


You can try reducing the number of pages Firefox holds in memory, it's called fastback pages in memory.
Trying turning off hardware acceleration in Firefox.

----------


## mikodo

> Mozilla position is still the same. No PepperFlash on Firefox. 
> 
> How long NPAPI Flash plugin will work for us, is unknown.
> 
> PepperFlash is working fine on Chrome, except for fullscreen.


Thank you!

----------


## haplorrhine

Dillo!

----------


## alexis44

I'm still using Ubuntu 10.10.  I was wondering if there was any possible way I could upgrade beyond Firefox 11, which is where I"m stuck at right now.  Is there any way I could tweak the system to allow for this?  I tried to get some recent deb files to be opened with the Software Center, but they wouldn't install.   Any ideas?

----------


## sammiev

> I'm still using Ubuntu 10.10.  I was wondering if there was any possible way I could upgrade beyond Firefox 11, which is where I"m stuck at right now.  Is there any way I could tweak the system to allow for this?  I tried to get some recent deb files to be opened with the Software Center, but they wouldn't install.   Any ideas?


Go to the first post in this thread as it's always up to date and follow the instructions.

----------


## dniMretsaM

> I have it installed, thanks.
> 
> Flash player is still working for me with Ubuntu and Firefox. The 64 dollar question, is how long it will be viable, when newer versions of flash player will be used and not Firefox supported. The one I am using now, will eventually be superseded by newer versions, that will not be available for Firefox. Unless, things change.
> 
> I do not want to use Google Chrome to use Flash. I am hoping Mozilla will find an answer for this. I was just wondering if there was any new news, giving hope for flash with Firefox, in the future.
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1929659
> 
> Thanks


Mozilla has started the Shumway project, but there is no telling how it will turn out. However, if any one can pull it off, it's probably Mozilla.

----------


## mikodo

> Mozilla has started the Shumway project, but there is no telling how it will turn out. However, if any one can pull it off, it's probably Mozilla.


Thanks for that. Very good news!

Wasn't Google going to get started on developing HTML5 technology;  but then reversed it's position and has now taken the route of  PepperFlash, leaving us all with it's flash on Chrome, instead of the security of a developed HTML5 technology solution.

Go Mozilla!

I hope, the FLOSS Development Community, supports this effort enthusiastically!

----------


## czgirb

*In Unity Desktop Environment*
Generally, when i download a file, FF will opened a small *download window* for me.
Let's say ... if I minimize both windows.
The window, which able to be re-maximized is the *download window* only.
I unable to maximized the main window.
Even I click all triangle (shown on *right-side* and *left-side* of the icon) and the icon.



> In order to re-maximized the main window is:
> I select *the downloading file*, and *open the download page*.


The problem still occur even if I re-start the computer.
So, I change my *Unity* into *Gnome Classic* ... and the problem is *NONE*.
Since using *Gnome Classic*, I think I don't need the *download status* add-ons anymore, so I remove it. But after it was removed and restart the Firefox:
Now ... both my *Download* and* DownThemAll* won't work.



> The *Download* windows will work only if I open it before I click the download link.
> Regarding to the *DownThemAll* it won't work at all.


*In Gnome Fallback Desktop Environment*
When I download a file, the FF's *download window* not opened.



> So, it requires me to open manually the download windows by *Tools > Downloads* otherwise, the *download window* will not show-up.


*Why the problem will happened ???
Is there anyway to solved the problem ???
Please help ...
*

----------


## lovinglinux

> *In Unity Desktop Environment*
> Generally, when i download a file, FF will opened a small *download window* for me.
> Let's say ... if I minimize both windows.
> The window, which able to be re-maximized is the *download window* only.
> I unable to maximized the main window.
> Even I click all triangle (shown on *right-side* and *left-side* of the icon) and the icon.
> The problem still occur even if I re-start the computer.
> So, I change my *Unity* into *Gnome Classic* ... and the problem is *NONE*.
> Since using *Gnome Classic*, I think I don't need the *download status* add-ons anymore, so I remove it. But after it was removed and restart the Firefox:
> ...



Looks like you have a configuration issue or extension conflict. Try a clean Firefox profile to see if the problem perist.

----------


## czgirb

> Looks like you have a configuration issue or extension conflict. Try a clean Firefox profile to see if the problem perist.


How to try a clean FF profile? I have a *Click and Clean* add-ons installed.
Please guide me ...

----------


## mikodo

> How to try a clean FF profile? I have a *Click and Clean* add-ons installed.
> Please guide me ...


Read how to do this here:

http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/...refox-profiles

----------


## teejay17

Will Firefox 15 be delayed as a result of the new Java exploit?

----------


## zombifier25

> Read how to do this here:
> 
> http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/...refox-profiles


isn't it easier to just reset Firefox's profile in about**:support ?

----------


## Bufeu

http://imgur.com/a/bHB5e

I have inactivated the add-on "Global Menu Bar intergration" and restarted Firefox. The menu appears double (see images), but only the lowermost is clickable. The top menu bar can accordingly not be used.
Of course I have _purged_ all packages containing the string "appmenu* in its name. I have also restarted the computer.

----------


## mikodo

Ubuntu 10.04, just updated to FireFox 15.0.

 :Smile:

----------


## teejay17

> Ubuntu 10.04, just updated to FireFox 15.0.


Wow, for real?

----------


## mikodo

> Wow, for real?


From the first page of this thread by LovingLinux:

*"How can I get the most recent versions right now?*

You just need to do a regular update/upgrade to get the latest stable  version. Usually, it takes a couple of days before a new version, just  released by Mozilla, reaches the official Ubuntu repository. "

Yes, Ubuntu just made available through updates, FireFox 15.0.

----------


## mikodo

LovingLinux,

I was very sad to have read this:  :Sad: 

Thank you for your effort and work in developing and maintaining these extensions/apps ....

*IMPORTANT NOTICE*



Due to the current state of NPAPI Flash Plugin on Linux, Flash-Aid  development and distribution has been suspended until further notice.Due to changes in Google policy in regard to third-party YouTube  apps, FlashVideoReplacer development and distribution has been  suspended, until further notice.

 I am currently unable to process any support requests, but if you need to contact me you can do it thorugh my GitHub project page.
 I apologize for the inconvenience and also like to thank all the  support we received over the years from our users, while developing  those add-ons.  
 Regards
 C. Gonçalves (a.k.a. lovinglinux) – Developer

----------


## bradhaack

The outer frame keeps disappearing.  I'm not sure what you call it, the window control panel perhaps.  The upper panel that has the minimize, maximize and kill buttons.  When I start up firefox its there, then after a while its gone, I haven't been able to observer what it is that makes it go away.  This only happens with firefox.  See attached.
Ubuntu 12.04, gnome classic.

----------


## lovinglinux

> How to try a clean FF profile? I have a *Click and Clean* add-ons installed.
> Please guide me ...


Close Firefox, open a terminal and run this:



```
firefox -P
```

It will open the profile manager. I recommend creating and testing a new profile before trying to fix the current one.

----------


## lovinglinux

> http://imgur.com/a/bHB5e
> 
> I have inactivated the add-on "Global Menu Bar intergration" and restarted Firefox. The menu appears double (see images), but only the lowermost is clickable. The top menu bar can accordingly not be used.
> Of course I have _purged_ all packages containing the string "appmenu* in its name. I have also restarted the computer.


Disabling the extension should be enough to remove the global menu. So, it could be a bug causing this. However, I am not using Unity right now, so I can verify that.

Try uninstalling the extension:



```
sudo apt-get remove firefox-globalmenu
```

----------


## lovinglinux

> LovingLinux,
> 
> I was very sad to have read this: 
> 
> Thank you for your effort and work in developing and maintaining these extensions/apps ....
> 
> *IMPORTANT NOTICE*
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

The good news is that I am studying how to port Flash-Aid from javascript/XUL to Python/GTK, in order to install it as an Ubuntu app. Don't have an ETA tho.

This will make things a lot easier for me, since I won't need to update the application so frequently. Besides, based o what Flash-Aid does, it makes sense to turn it into a desktop application. However, I will have to make some changes, to deal with the lack of Beta flash versions.

In regard to FlashVideoReplacer, I am not sure what to do yet. In addition to the possible legal issues, it is an extension that requires a lot of maintenance and the Mozilla editors are not making easy to do so.

----------


## lovinglinux

> The outer frame keeps disappearing.  I'm not sure what you call it, the window control panel perhaps.  The upper panel that has the minimize, maximize and kill buttons.  When I start up firefox its there, then after a while its gone, I haven't been able to observer what it is that makes it go away.  This only happens with firefox.  See attached.
> Ubuntu 12.04, gnome classic.


Try a different GTK theme, like Ambience or Radiance.

----------


## Karandras

not sure if this is the tread for my question but ill try anyways.

i know in the latest versions of firefox, there was a way to change the order of the right click menu to have open link in new window 1st and below that have open link in new tab. im getting very frustrated trying to find how to do this (was able to do it before i did a fresh install of Xubuntu 12.04). can anyone point me in the right direction or know what i need to modify (where it be a file or in the about**:config)? 

when googleing my question all i see are solutions for windows.

----------


## lovinglinux

> not sure if this is the tread for my question but ill try anyways.
> 
> i know in the latest versions of firefox, there was a way to change the order of the right click menu to have open link in new window 1st and below that have open link in new tab. im getting very frustrated trying to find how to do this (was able to do it before i did a fresh install of Xubuntu 12.04). can anyone point me in the right direction or know what i need to modify (where it be a file or in the about**:config)? 
> 
> when googleing my question all i see are solutions for windows.


Use Menu Editor extension:

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...n/menu-editor/

----------


## Vaphell

or one could go pro: use shift+lmb (new window), control+lmb/middle-click (new tab) and forget about right click menu entirely  :Wink:

----------


## catlover2

Darn it, I was frantically looking around trying to find FlashVideoReplacer...

Is there anything out there that performs a similar function? For that matter, is there any reason for me not to keep using it since I have it installed?

----------


## apochry

Hello,

since upgrading to version 15 the global menu stopped working for me. And I can't get it working... It's strange that I can not find any similar issues related to v15 on the net.



So far I did the following, in order to track the cause of this:

I'm running updated 12.04.

I have tried to run Firefox in safe mode in order to check, if some of the add-ons I have, is messing things up, but this was not the case.I also tried removing the home/.mozzila folder so I get a fresh profile - again no luck.Reinstalled the firefox-globalmenu package which is  version 15.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
Noting of the above got the menu working.
Any suggestions what could I do next?



Thank you,
   Christo

----------


## lovinglinux

> Darn it, I was frantically looking around trying to find FlashVideoReplacer...
> 
> Is there anything out there that performs a similar function? For that matter, is there any reason for me not to keep using it since I have it installed?


https://github.com/webgapps/flvideoreplacer/downloads

I haven't decided yet if I will continue developiong it, but as long as it works, you can continue to use it.

----------


## lovinglinux

> Hello,
> 
> since upgrading to version 15 the global menu stopped working for me. And I can't get it working... It's strange that I can not find any similar issues related to v15 on the net.
> 
> 
> 
> So far I did the following, in order to track the cause of this:
> 
> I'm running updated 12.04.
> ...


Try to create a new Ubuntu user and test if the problem persists or not. This won't solve your problem, but it could indicate if there is some gnome config messing with your global menu.

----------


## apochry

> Try to create a new Ubuntu user and test if the problem persists or not. This won't solve your problem, but it could indicate if there is some gnome config messing with your global menu.


Thanks for the suggestion!
It seems that it's not the gnome settings, that is messing things up. It happens with the Guest as well with the new account I've created.

I have noticed, that the "Global Menu Bar integration" extension in Firefox 15 is version 3.2.5 and in Thunderbird 15 is v3.4.1.

Shouldn't they be of the same version?

Thanks!

----------


## lovinglinux

> Thanks for the suggestion!
> It seems that it's not the gnome settings, that is messing things up. It happens with the Guest as well with the new account I've created.
> 
> I have noticed, that the "Global Menu Bar integration" extension in Firefox 15 is version 3.2.5 and in Thunderbird 15 is v3.4.1.
> 
> Shouldn't they be of the same version?
> 
> Thanks!


Not necessarily. They are different packages.

I just confirmed that disabling the extension is enough to remove the global menu.

I recommend you report as a bug on Launchpad.

----------


## apochry

> Not necessarily. They are different packages.
> 
> I just confirmed that disabling the extension is enough to remove the global menu.
> 
> I recommend you report as a bug on Launchpad.


Thank you.

The strange thing is that nobody on the net is reporting similar issue after update to firefox 15. At least I couldn't find anything, and I've googled a lot.

I will report it as a bug, but I doubt it will get any attention, since it seems to be an isolated case on my system.


- Christo

----------


## apochry

I figured it out! Now the global menu is working on Firefox 15 for me too!  :Very Happy: 

The problem was, that for some reason, I have two folders with firefox extensions:* /usr/lib/firefox/extensions* and */usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions*. In each there is a folder */globalmenu@ubuntu.com* in which the global menu extension files are. The extension was loaded from the *first* folder, which contained extension files as of version 3.2.5. The files in the *second* folder are of the later 3.4 version.

What I did is to overwrite all of the files in the *folder* from where the extension is loaded with the later v.3.4 files from the *second* folder.
That fixed the issue.

The version of the extension files can be easily determined from the *install.rdf* file located in the */globalmenu@ubuntu.com* folder, e.g.


```
- <RDF>
<Description about="urn:mozilla:install-manifest">
<em:id>globalmenu@ubuntu.com</em:id>
<em:version>3.4</em:version>
<em:unpack>true</em:unpack>
<em:targetApplication>
...
..
.
```

Regards,
 Chrsito

----------


## lovinglinux

> I figured it out! Now the global menu is working on Firefox 15 for me too! 
> 
> The problem was, that for some reason, I have two folders with firefox extensions:* /usr/lib/firefox/extensions* and */usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions*. In each there is a folder */globalmenu@ubuntu.com* in which the global menu extension files are. The extension was loaded from the *first* folder, which contained extension files as of version 3.2.5. The files in the *second* folder are of the later 3.4 version.
> 
> What I did is to overwrite all of the files in the *folder* from where the extension is loaded with the later v.3.4 files from the *second* folder.
> That fixed the issue.
> 
> The version of the extension files can be easily determined from the *install.rdf* file located in the */globalmenu@ubuntu.com* folder, e.g.
> 
> ...


Wow. That's great. I wonder how that happened?

----------


## TXpaniolo

I installed 12.04 last weekend, doing a fresh install from 10.04.  Firefox is showing as 15.0.  The open a new tab when middle clicking a bookmark is not functioning any more.  When I middle click on a link it does open in a new tab.  But from a bookmark it opens in the current tab.  Suggestions on where I need to look?

Edit: as a side note, the little icons next to all my saved bookmarks just show as little grey boxes on 90% of my bookmarks.  A few do show the webpage icon, but very few.

----------


## uRock

What is the best way to export passwords, bookmarks and such to be used on another install? 

Moving from ubuntu 12.04 to Windows 7.

----------


## pqwoerituytrueiwoq

> What is the best way to export passwords, bookmarks and such to be used on another install? 
> 
> Moving from ubuntu 12.04 to Windows 7.


i use a addon called "Password Exporter"
there is a export option in the bookmark manager for those
you can also use firefox sync

----------


## uRock

> i use a addon called "Password Exporter"
> there is a export option in the bookmark manager for those
> you can also use firefox sync


Thanks! I will give those a try tomorrow. I have to do it all from a LiveCD.

----------


## apochry

> Wow. That's great. I wonder how that happened?


I don't know... The only I can think of, that could result in having two extension folder is the sync feature. Maybe syncing between my Linux and the Windows machine at work... I don't know, I'm just guessing. Most important the global menu is working now!  :Wink:

----------


## pqwoerituytrueiwoq

> Thanks! I will give those a try tomorrow. I have to do it all from a LiveCD.


if windows wont boot you can copy the folder from winfows' application data
just change the top level structure for the linux equivalent
C:\Documents and Settings\Virtual Box\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles
would be ~/.mozilla/firefox
copy the *.default folder
edit .mozilla/firefox/profiles.ini with the folder name
if you have windows only addons like IE tab start firefox in safe mode (firefox -safe-mode)

----------


## TXpaniolo

> What is the best way to export passwords, bookmarks and such to be used on another install? 
> 
> Moving from ubuntu 12.04 to Windows 7.


I would use the backup extension FEBE, it will also backup your extensions.  Put the backup in a separate directory and then transfer it to the new system in the best mannor for you.  Install the FEBE extension on that computer and follow the prompts to recover/install.

----------


## uRock

> if windows wont boot you can copy the folder from winfows' application data
> just change the top level structure for the linux equivalent
> C:\Documents and Settings\Virtual Box\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles
> would be ~/.mozilla/firefox
> copy the *.default folder
> edit .mozilla/firefox/profiles.ini with the folder name
> if you have windows only addons like IE tab start firefox in safe mode (firefox -safe-mode)


Thanks, I am going the other way around. I am switching this system to Windows 7 as the primary.

----------


## bradhaack

> Try a different GTK theme, like Ambience or Radiance.


I am using Ambience.  This bug only happens with firefox.

----------


## bradhaack

> Edit: as a side note, the little icons next to all my saved bookmarks just show as little grey boxes on 90% of my bookmarks.  A few do show the webpage icon, but very few.


This started happening on my system several months ago and has persisted across an OS update.  Very annoying.

----------


## lovinglinux

> I am using Ambience.  This bug only happens with firefox.


You are using Ambience just for gtk widgets, not for window decoration. Try this command:



```
gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences theme Ambience
```

If the window decoration doesn't change, then try Radiance instead:



```
gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences theme Radiance
```

I am using Ubuntu 12.10 beta and for some reason I can't change the window decoration using Unity, just Gnome-Shell. However, even with Gnome-Shell, Ambience decoration is not working. Perhaps you are suffering the same issue.

----------


## bradhaack

> You are using Ambience just for gtk widgets, not for window decoration. Try this command:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences theme Ambience
> ```
> 
> If the window decoration doesn't change, then try Radiance instead:
> ...


I tried ambience, no change, then radiance.  It changed but eventually the top frame disappeared.

----------


## vasa1

> I tried ambience, no change, then radiance.  It changed but eventually the top frame disappeared.


Just to be clear, when you start Firefox, the top frame is there. Then while you're browsing, the frame disappears.

When you say "eventually" is it a long time? Does it involve active browsing or does it go away even if Firefox is open but not being used?

Can you correlate it with any action on your part? For example, in the two images you provided, the "normal" one doesn't have the find bar at the bottom. The problematic one does.

Do you have other options when you log in? My thinking is that while Firefox will be the same, you may get an idea of whether this problem is related only to GNOME Classic or not. For example, do you have the GNOME Classic No Effects option? If so, what happens when you run Firefox?

----------


## RedRat

> Just to be clear, when you start Firefox, the top frame is there. Then while you're browsing, the frame disappears.
> 
> When you say "eventually" is it a long time? Does it involve active browsing or does it go away even if Firefox is open but not being used?
> 
> Can you correlate it with any action on your part? For example, in the two images you provided, the "normal" one doesn't have the find bar at the bottom. The problematic one does.
> 
> Do you have other options when you log in? My thinking is that while Firefox will be the same, you may get an idea of whether this problem is related only to GNOME Classic or not. For example, do you have the GNOME Classic No Effects option? If so, what happens when you run Firefox?


Vasa1
Yes, this can happen when not browsing, perhaps while I am running another application. There does not appear to be any rhyme or reason to the disappearance. Glad to see that someone else has seen the problem. I am not alone. BTW, I have not seen this happen in my Mint installation of FF, only the Ubuntu. (Just to be clear, I am running Gnome Classic and not Unity. I find Unity somewhat off-putting, annoying really).

----------


## bradhaack

> Just to be clear, when you start Firefox, the top frame is there. Then while you're browsing, the frame disappears.


Yep, except it never disappears when I'm watching it  :Smile:    It might disappear when I minimize it.  I've been trying to correlate some action, but haven't got it figured out yet.



> When you say "eventually" is it a long time? Does it involve active browsing or does it go away even if Firefox is open but not being used?


Not very long, less than an hour



> Can you correlate it with any action on your part? For example, in the two images you provided, the "normal" one doesn't have the find bar at the bottom. The problematic one does.


I don't think it related to the find bar



> Do you have other options when you log in? My thinking is that while Firefox will be the same, you may get an idea of whether this problem is related only to GNOME Classic or not. For example, do you have the GNOME Classic No Effects option? If so, what happens when you run Firefox?


I'll try that sometime

----------


## arroy_0209

After upgrading to ubuntu 12.04.1 from 10.04. I notice there are two add-ons installed by default. (One of these was probably there when I used  10.04 but did not enable it.) The first is "Global menu bar integration 3.4" which integrates menu bar to unity panel. However I was not satisfied with unity panel and installed lxde and I am using this panel. So I do not need to enable this add-on. Is this correct?

The second is "ubuntu firefox modification 2.11.1" which is supposed to manage ubuntu configuration defaults for firefox and extension plugins. Unfortunately I am unable to get details of this add-on on internet. Can anybody please explain its need? I have not yet enabled it. I have no enabled plugins for firefox. Do I really need to use the add-on?

----------


## dniMretsaM

> After upgrading to ubuntu 12.04.1 from 10.04. I notice there are two add-ons installed by default. (One of these was probably there when I used  10.04 but did not enable it.) The first is "Global menu bar integration 3.4" which integrates menu bar to unity panel. However I was not satisfied with unity panel and installed lxde and I am using this panel. So I do not need to enable this add-on. Is this correct?
> 
> The second is "ubuntu firefox modification 2.11.1" which is supposed to manage ubuntu configuration defaults for firefox and extension plugins. Unfortunately I am unable to get details of this add-on on internet. Can anybody please explain its need? I have not yet enabled it. I have no enabled plugins for firefox. Do I really need to use the add-on?


If you're not using Unity (or a KDE panel with the menubar widget), you don't need the Global Menu Bar Integration addon. You can uninstall the package firefox-globalmenu to remove it completely. The other addon (a.k.a. Ubufox) does the following:



> Adds Ubuntu-specific modifications to Firefox.
> 
> Integrates the browser with Ubuntu to:
> 
> Enable searching for missing plugins from Ubuntu software catalog
> Add the following options to the Help menu
> 
> Get help on-lineHelp translating FirefoxUbuntu Release NotesSet homepage to Ubuntu Start PageDisplay a restart notification after upgrading FirefoxAdd ask.com to the search engines. You can uninstall this if you prefer to use a pristine Firefox install.

----------


## arroy_0209

Is it appropriate to use the commands 


```
sudo apt-get --purge autoremove firefox-globalmenu
sudo apt-get --purge autoremove xul-ext-ubufox
```

for the purpose? I need to confirm. I hope these component packages work independent of one another so that uninstalling two components will not affect working of others. (I am a bit concerned because I am facing instability issues since upgradation) Also I want to make sure that no updates for these packages are notified at later dates.

----------


## dniMretsaM

> Is it appropriate to use the commands 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get --purge autoremove firefox-globalmenu
> sudo apt-get --purge autoremove xul-ext-ubufox
> ```
> 
> for the purpose? I need to confirm. I hope these component packages work independent of one another so that uninstalling two components will not affect working of others. (I am a bit concerned because I am facing instability issues since upgradation) Also I want to make sure that no updates for these packages are notified at later dates.


Just this would be fine:


```
sudo apt-get purge firefox-globalmenu xul-ext-ubufox
```

----------


## lovinglinux

> Just this would be fine:
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get purge firefox-globalmenu xul-ext-ubufox
> ```


Actually, just this would be fine:



```
sudo apt-get remove firefox-globalmenu xul-ext-ubufox
```


Those packages don't have system configuration files, which would be removed by the purge. Not even firefox package needs a purge.

----------


## dniMretsaM

> Actually, just this would be fine:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get remove firefox-globalmenu xul-ext-ubufox
> ```
> 
> Those packages don't have system configuration files, which would be removed by the purge. Not even firefox package needs a purge.


Ok, thanks for pointing that out.

----------


## Frogs Hair

I'm seeing a remember password dialog box on the latest Nightly 19  build which I have never seen before . The problem is that it offers every time  I login to a site instead of offering once like other browsers. Has anyone seen this yet and is it working properly ?

----------


## arroy_0209

I am using firefox 16.0.2 in ubuntu 12.04. There had been one problem with firefox since I upgraded from lucid, i.e., occasionally some text lines displayed in firefox has horizontal black lines (of various thickness) passing through them, making them hard to read. If I press mouse over those lines, these disappear and if I save the page, the lines don't appear in saved file. So they are present only temporarily but is irritating. How do I stop this from happening?

----------


## vasa1

Firefox keeps a collection of thumbnails even if the user disables display of thumbnails on the new tab page.
The folder of thumbnails is here:
~/.mozilla/firefox/xxxxxxxx.default/thumbnails
To prevent storage of thumbnails in the first place, an entry has to be created using about**:config
preference: browser.pagethumbnails.capturing_disabled
type: boolean
value: true
Source
Of course, one could just use private browsing or empty cache.

----------


## arroy_0209

What determines default display size of firefox browser in terminal? Earlier this used to be fairly big and I never needed to enlarge but something may have happened following which, when I open firefox , it opens with very small display region. This is a bit irritating and I have to enlarge using the radio buttons. How can I set default window size to my satisfaction so that it opens with that size each time I launch?

----------


## SuperFreak

I am getting periodic and frequent freezing of Firefox that lasts a minute or two and then Firefox becomes usable again. I am getting this on my Windows machine also, but the stats below are for my Ubuntu PC. I am using Firefox 16.02 on both machines and tried clearing cookies to get functionality back.

----------


## SuperFreak

Roboform no longer works on Firefox, but Firefox 17 is now working without freezing after I reset it to default settings

----------


## barneyjoseph

Hi,

Imma newbie  :Smile:  I had recently reinstalled my computer and got the new firefox 11.0. Had some trouble with flash and got Flash-Aid to sort things out. I think only one problem remains and I am not sure if it is to do with flash. 

I am trying to join a group on this website called Deviantart. Once you click the join button it will show a small pop up and give options. But the box just comes up empty. Another scenario is that when messages are being deleted in the same website a box will ask whether you really want to delete it.....That too is coming up empty. 

All this is happening in Firefox 11. I don't know how or which version of firefox deals with this better or if this can be fixed in Firefox 11 itself. Here's a screenshot to explain things:



Hope that someone can help me. Thanks a lot and God bless you!

Barney

----------


## RedRat

The current version of Firefox is 17, why are you running such an older version? Perhaps the OS? Ubuntu 12.04LTS comes with the latest version of Firefox. 

All that being said, I have found certain things in Firefox that do not seem to operate the way they should, e.g., when I close FF with several tabs open, I do not get an option to save them. It might be a clash or bug in your version of Ubuntu.

----------


## barneyjoseph

I've updated to the version 17.0.1... No problems now  :Smile:  Thanks for your help

Regarding the browser tabs saving problem try this out : http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/786128

----------


## ckrescho

Still no flash...

----------


## sammiev

> Still no flash...


Firefox4? If this is true please select and newer version of Firefox.

----------


## SuperFreak

@LovingLinux
I am using the latest version of Firefox and I am having some issues with font display (specifically with Roboform) being distorted. I think this may be related to add ons I have installed but even after uninstalling font related add ons I get the same problem.
What I would like to do is uninstall Firefox and have a clean install with no add ons, changes to default Firefox settings, etc. When I uninstall through Software center and reinstall I get the same Firefox with all my add ons pre-installed. I know you posted some directions on fresh Firefox install but it appears to be for 32 bit, can you tell me how to reinstall a fresh copy of Firefox 64 bit?

Thanks in advance

----------


## RedRat

> @LovingLinux
> I am using the latest version of Firefox and I am having some issues with font display (specifically with Roboform) being distorted. I think this may be related to add ons I have installed but even after uninstalling font related add ons I get the same problem.
> What I would like to do is uninstall Firefox and have a clean install with no add ons, changes to default Firefox settings, etc. When I uninstall through Software center and reinstall I get the same Firefox with all my add ons pre-installed. I know you posted some directions on fresh Firefox install but it appears to be for 32 bit, can you tell me how to reinstall a fresh copy of Firefox 64 bit?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Did you remove your profile after you uninstalled FF? Use Nautilus or Thunar and go to your home user directory and make sure that "Hidden Files" is checked. Go down the list and fine ".mozilla", note that there is a period in front of "mozilla". The easiest thing is to rename this file to something like ".mozillaX", you can delete it too if you are brave.

----------


## SuperFreak

@RedRat

Thanks for your help.I was able to get a fresh install of Firefox and FEBE helped restore my passwords and the renamed but old profile was used to restore bookmarks

----------


## wisefaiz

Hi there I'm unsure if I should start a new thread or post here, please do let me know which one is better!

I'm running firefox 17.0.1 in ubuntu 12.04 and it is all fine except the firefox process continues to run after I exit the browser. If a flash video was running the audio continues until the end of the video or I kill the process.

If I need to post more info please let me know, but would appreciate any help here!

----------


## aka-John99

*Update,* this has been resolved,the updates have now downloaded and will install. I guess it was just a temporary problem *Solved*

Hi,
Anyone any suggestions on what I should do with this problem please:

*[Resolved] Firefox Updates Failing*
At the moment my Firefox updates are failing. Initially all my Ubuntu updates from the updater were not installing. When I looked at the error message I noted it was detailing problems only with the Firefox related updates. The message was to check the internet connection but:

Firefox itself (Canonical Aurora) was open and running ok, and I have just sent this message using it.I deselected the Firefox related items, and all other items downloaded and installed.
I am guessing this is likely to be a temporary problem with a server or something and will sort itself out later.

The details of the error  message I am getting from the update-manager are: 




> Failed to download package files
> 
> Check your Internet connection.




```
Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/firefox-aurora/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox-globalmenu_19.0~a2~hg20130105r119197-0ubuntu1~umd1~precise_amd64.deb 404  Not Found
Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/firefox-aurora/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox_19.0~a2~hg20130105r119197-0ubuntu1~umd1~precise_amd64.deb 404  Not Found
Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/firefox-aurora/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox-gnome-support_19.0~a2~hg20130105r119197-0ubuntu1~umd1~precise_amd64.deb 404  Not Found
Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/firefox-aurora/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox-locale-en_19.0~a2~hg20130105r119197-0ubuntu1~umd1~precise_amd64.deb 404  Not Found
```

I am still rather new to Ubuntu. Any advice as to what my next steps should be if this error continues, or ideas as to what the cause is likely to be.

I am using Ubuntu 12.04 on a 64 bit AMD laptop.

----------


## aka-John99

> Hi there I'm unsure if I should start a new  thread or post here, please do let me know which one is better!
> 
> I'm running firefox 17.0.1 in ubuntu 12.04 and it is all fine except the  firefox process continues to run after I exit the browser. If a flash  video was running the audio continues until the end of the video or I  kill the process.
> 
> If I need to post more info please let me know, but would appreciate any help here!


One or two things are likely here, malware, or a more innocent explanation that causes a hang on exit. You mention Flash, and that could be important here. Firefox and Flash have been having problems for a number of months, but of course FlashPlayer does not any longer fully support Linux and so Ubuntu only get the security updates not the "improvements".


Do your problems only occur when you are using FlashPlayer ?
disable or uinstall Flash if necessary to checknote when checking for processes also look for plugincontainer not just firefox

There are a couple of KB articles that cover this sort of situation so I will add links to those. For now it is probabbly best to discount malware (It is rarely a Ubuntu problem, same goes for use of AV suites that have also been known to  cause such a problem). The articles are long and it may be worth scrolling over them and exploring other links 


Firefox Support kb: firefox-hangs-when-you-quit-itMozillazine kb: Hang_at_exit

Whatever the cause you are going to need to do abit of troubleshooting to narrow down the possiblities. May I suggest you read the articles and try the suggestions then post back with how you are getting on, and what has been tried..

----------


## wisefaiz

Thank you very much, aka-John99, will do as you suggest and report back!

----------


## aka-John99

For a while now I have not been able to subscribe to new live bookmarks / RSS feeds,using the Firefox icon option "subscribe to ths page".
Existing feeds continue to work ok.

Has anyone got any information on this or troubleshooting suggestions please ?

I am probably missing something obvious. I have tried using Firefox Nightly (Mozilla) and I may set up subscriptions on that still. I have cleared all cache cookies etc, and used safe-mode with all plugins disabled, but that does not help. The error console output looks ather odd, making me wonder if in fact the feature is being deprecated.



```
Error Console results
Nightly does work but generates one warning:
Timestamp: 13/01/13 10:57:06
Warning: Use of Mutation Events is deprecated. Use MutationObserver instead.
Source File: chrome://browser/content/places/bookmarkProperties.js 
Line: 342
Aurora generates three messsages:
Timestamp: 13/01/13 10:46:49
Error: The Components object is deprecated. It will soon be removed.
Source File: chrome://global/content/bindings/text.xml
Line: 70
 Timestamp: 13/01/13 10:46:49
Warning: Use of Mutation Events is deprecated. Use MutationObserver instead.
Source File: chrome://global/content/bindings/menulist.xml
Line: 245
 Timestamp: 13/01/13 10:46:49
Error: NS_ERROR_XPC_JAVASCRIPT_ERROR_WITH_DETAILS: '[JavaScript Error: "readerURI is null" {file: "resource://gre/components/FeedWriter.js" line: 1321}]' when calling method: [nsIFeedWriter::init]
Source File: chrome://browser/content/feeds/subscribe.js
Line: 14
```

I did not find many posts about Feed in this forum but a couple of recent ones I did see do not seem to mention anything about this feature ceasing in Firefox Cononical.

 *RSS Feeds?* *Best RSS reader and RSS feeds* 

I am using Ubuntu 12.04, Firefox (Canonical) Aurora 19.0a2 (2013-01-07), on a 64 bit AMD laptop.

----------


## 64Buntu

Thanks great tutorial!

----------


## pdforum

i have already install it. Thanks

----------


## aka-John99

> For a while now I have not been able to subscribe to new live bookmarks / RSS feeds,using the Firefox icon option "subscribe to ths page".
> Existing feeds continue to work ok.
> 
> Has anyone got any information on this or troubleshooting suggestions please ?
> ......
> .


It turned out to be messed up/missing preferences. To work with live bookmarks as the feed the relevant prefs and settings are:


```
  
Pref    Value
browser.feeds.handler    bookmarks
browser.feeds.handler.default    bookmarks
browser.feeds.showFirstRunUI    false
```

These are prefs that do not list as user set in the troubleshooting info 



 :Wink:   I would have just edited the original. But I could not find the button to edit, maybe the forum has a time limit on edits.

----------


## mikodo

I received an update to FF just now. I have FF 18.0.2 on Ubuntu 10.04.

I ran the *Wizard mode of Flash-Aid* after the update and received the following error:



```
There was an error creating the child process for this terminal.
```

Is there anything I can do about this?

*EDIT*: I recently enabled AppArmor for FF using this guide and entering into terminal the following command. Could this have anything to do with this issue with Flash-Aid?


```
sudo aa-enforce /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox
```

;p

----------


## mikodo

Post deleted, because of erroneous information.

----------


## mikodo

I continued to have trouble running flash videos like in YouTube and in embedded links provided in other pages, so I did some experimenting.

I have two installed OS.

1) Ubuntu 10.04.x (32 bit) (grub attached to this)

With this I ran to enforce AppArmor for firefox


```
sudo aa-enforce /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox
```

I noticed that If I went into synaptic and installed flashpugin-installer and flashpugin-downloader I could then install the newest version of Adobeflash (11.2.202.262....), and I could watch the flash videos I wanted.

 If I ran the wizard mode of FlashAid I got the message 

```
There was an error creating the child process for this terminal
```

 and Flash videos wouldn't work again and  flashpugin-installer and flashpugin-downloader were not installed anymore. I installed the flashplugins again and then installed the newest flash per prompt when trying to watch a flash video and was able to watch it. I then disabled FlashAid and have not had any trouble with Flash video's since.

2)  Xubuntu 12.04.x (64 bit). I have Armorforge as a GUI for AppArmor installed. With firefox process turned on or off, I was still having trouble with flash. If I had flashpugin-installer and flashpugin-downloader installed, I could install the lastest flash and watch flash videos. If I ran the Wizard mode of FlashAid, I received the message



```
md5sum *Flash* No such file or directory .. Flash 32 bit install aborted, due to Md5 check sum mismatch.
```

   But, after getting this message I couldn't run the flash videos again as flashplugin-installer and flashpluging-downloader had again been uninstalled along with the newest flash. 

I installed again  flashplugin-installer and flashplugin-downloader and installed the newest version of flash and everything was golden again. I disabled FlashAid extension flash continues to play.

So, it seems the problem I am having is not due to AppArmor but with running FlashAid 2.2.3. and Adobe Flash. 

Please lets get HTML5 working or pepper or something. I am tired of AdobeFlash and it's vulnerabilities. I know I don't have to use it, but ... I want to use Firefox OS and I like to see videos securely. Is that so bad???

Thanks.

----------


## bogan

Hi!, *All,* *Re: Spell-Checking Not Working Since Forum Rebuild.*

With the new Forum layout, Spell-Checking in Firefox no longer works in  New Reply or New Thread edit boxes, errors are not underlined nor  highlighted.

I have: "Check Spelling" ticked in the Right Click drop-down menu.

Also in Firefox>Edit>Preferences>Advanced>General> "Check my spelling as I type", is ticked as well.

Is there some other way of re-activating this facility ?? It worked as expected until these Forum changes.

I see an old Post saying the Forum does not do Spell-Checking,  but it depends on the browser, so I  have Re-Posted this in  the Firefox sticky.

Chao!,* bogan.*

----------


## bogan

Hi!, *All,* *Re: Spell-Checking Not Working Since Forum Rebuild.

*Originally Posted by: *coffeecat,*


> The only thing I can suggest is in the right-click context menu,  make  sure that one of the Languages (under check spelling) is marked,   although it should be anyway.


I did that, and Presto!, with 'English (United Kingdom)' selected, Spell-Checking is now working!!




Thanks again, another one Solved!!*

Chao!, bogan.
*

----------


## wisefaiz

> May I suggest you read the articles and try the suggestions then post back with how you are getting on, and what has been tried..


Hi again. I disabled flash and indeed the problem persisted. I'm afraid that's all I tried and just lived with it for a while, but after breaking my install and needing to reinstall 12.04 (unrelated problem), the problem is gone! Process now terminates when closing firefox.

----------


## Frogs Hair

Hello:

I have to restart the spell checker in FF 20 by selecting Languages > US English  from the context menu at each log in.  I decided to give FF another try on 13.04 because of Ubuntu related modifications and I am looking for a longterm fix. When I start a post and I spell a word incorrectly I can start the spell checker as I  wrote above. The spell checker is enabled in browser preferences and the box is checked in the context menu.

----------


## vasa1

BTW, in Firefox *21*, the cache is no longer in ~/.mozilla but in ~/.cache/mozilla/firefox/[your_profile_ID].default/Cache!

----------


## jimafternoon

I've enabled the use of 'master password' because I have most of my passwords stored in Firefox. 

I get the prompt asking for a password when opening firefox, but if I just click 'cancel', it opens like normal and I have access to all my sites and passwords. 

So this 'master password' function is worthless in this state. Anybody experience something similar?

----------


## Frogs Hair

> Hello:
> 
> I have to restart the spell checker in FF 20 by selecting Languages > US English  from the context menu at each log in.  I decided to give FF another try on 13.04 because of Ubuntu related modifications and I am looking for a longterm fix. When I start a post and I spell a word incorrectly I can start the spell checker as I  wrote above. The spell checker is enabled in browser preferences and the box is checked in the context menu.


Bumping : I have checked about**:config and the spell checker settings are correct as far as I can tell.

----------


## bogan

Hi!,* Frogs Hair,*

Quick Solution: Right-Click on a Firefox Edit window and press 'L', select the language you want.

I had the same in 13.04, and it did not respond to selecting a language in Edit/Preferences, as it did in 12.10.

I checked in 'Edit>Preferences' that the correct language was set. and spell checking set in the Advanced Tab>Browser, Cancelled them and re-ran Fire-fox, and also restarted, but the Spell-checker was still not working. I then noticed that there was an entry for 'Check Spelling' and 'Languages    >' in the Right-Click drop-down menu.

The first,  'Check Spelling' was already ticked, but no language was marked as active.

Having reset in 'Edit>Preferences, I clicked on the English UK entry, and - Presto! - Spell-Checking immediately active..

it survived a cold power-off reboot, and also logging out and back to a different desktop but not to a different account.

Chao!,* bogan.*

----------


## Frogs Hair

Thanks Choa,

 I have already tried and checked those settings and I am still using the work around . Right click while hovering over a word >  selecting the U.S English from the context menu which starts the spell check.  I have to start the spell check on my first post and it works until I log out. I deleted the entire .mozilla and no change with the new profile.

----------


## damnitnicole

Here's one I haven't seen yet:
Did my updates today and now right click no longer works in Firefox. Drop-down menus are also not functioning properly. I can use the arrow keys to go through the options, but the menus will not drop down for me.

----------


## loukingjr

Having an issue with FF 21.0 on Kubuntu 13.04. Whenever I shade it's window or minimize to the taskbar it freezes on restore. Kind of annoying. lol

edit: and now it stopped freezing. wth?

----------


## SuperFreak

I am getting frequent freezing of Firefox 21. It seems to happen when ther is a Flash video on screen and lasts for a minute or two. I noticed the last update updated Flash.

----------


## andreww22

hi...i am new to this forum....

----------


## SeijiSensei

> Having an issue with FF 21.0 on Kubuntu 13.04. Whenever I shade it's window or minimize to the taskbar it freezes on restore. Kind of annoying. lol
> 
> edit: and now it stopped freezing. wth?


https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...en/+bug/963736

----------


## Innernet

Hi all.
Running Firefox 14.0.1 and happy enough with it, do not feel need to upgrade as my poor skills may screw-up something in the process.

Question : What is that now *empty* space line where the cursor is; and *how do I delete it* ?

Once something weird/suspicious/stubborn appeared creating that line there and I deleted its icon/text.  But the whole blank line is still there.
Screenshot from 2013-06-22 18:34:34.png

----------


## SuperFreak

Try clicking on View in Menu, and unchecking Toolbars you don't need. I would suggest you keep the menu and navigation toolbars

----------


## Innernet

Thanks.  It is gone.  It was called  'Bookmarks'   ¿¿??   toolbar.  :Surprised:

----------


## mikodo

Which is accepted to be more secure, ESR or latest releases? (not Beta 1; Aurora or Nightly).

Right now ESR    = Firefox 17.0.7 ESR

Regular Release = Firefox 22.0

Firefox release history 

I see differing opinions so, I thought I'd see what people here think.

Thanks.

----------


## azrae11e

Dear All

I have an issue since I updated to firefox 22 today from the official repository. I run 12.04 LTS and my DE is Unity.

For some reason, upon restarting FF, the default page becomes http://www.counterstrike-cheats.com/...ts_accueil.php which is a page I never visited.

I cannot seem to be able to load any other page.

I am typing this from Chromium and opened a new session under a different user name to check a fresh profile of FF, it seems to run without any problems. Clearly, something corrupted my FF profile (an extension?) and does not allow me to load any website.

I would like to avoid having to delete my profile if I can at all....

Is anyone experiencing the same issue?

Thank you for your help!

----------


## vexorian

azrae11e: Edit your HOST file and make www.replacewebsitenamehere.com 0.0.0.0

The website might be the thing that makes you unable to use another site.

Then go to the addon manager and disable anything that looks odd.

This is probably a extension or plugin you installed accidentally a while ago but that was failing to effect your FF until something in the update "fixed" the bug that stopped it from working.

----------


## azrae11e

Thank you Vexorian.
I cannot locate my HOST file somehow in my firefox profile. Is this file located there or elsewhere?
Apologies for the dumb question....

----------


## vexorian

Ouch sorry.


In terminal:



```
sudo gedit /etc/hosts
```

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/27350...ur-hosts-file/

This is just so that the server that hosts the suspicious web page stops working in your computer.

----------


## azrae11e

Thank you Vexorian.

My host file looks like this



```
127.0.0.1    localhost
127.0.1.1    azra-aspire-4810T




# The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
fe00::0 ip6-localnet
ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
```

I added


```
0.0.0.0  www.counterstrike-cheats.com/version4/cheats_accueil.php
```

saved and exited.

I deactivated all my FF extensions, reloaded, and unfortunately, no result.

What do you think?

----------


## 911insidejob

This is a recurring problem for me, update Firefox and Adobe Flash breaks. Easiest solution (for me) is to completely remove Ubuntu's flash packages and install the plugin manually as per Adobe's instructions. It just seems idiotic that I've had to do this with 10.04, 11.04 and now 13.04 (I skipped 12.) libflashplayer.so has to go in the /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/ dir not /usr/lib which I believe is something Ubuntu screwed up all by themselves, so they should FIX IT!

----------


## loukingjr

> This is a recurring problem for me, update Firefox and Adobe Flash breaks. Easiest solution (for me) is to completely remove Ubuntu's flash packages and install the plugin manually as per Adobe's instructions. It just seems idiotic that I've had to do this with 10.04, 11.04 and now 13.04 (I skipped 12.) libflashplayer.so has to go in the /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/ dir not /usr/lib which I believe is something Ubuntu screwed up all by themselves, so they should FIX IT!


I've never had this issue all the way to Ubuntu 13.10

----------


## sammiev

No issues here as well. I'm now testing 13.10.

----------


## prowla

Hi.

I've been having issues with Firefox on both Ubuntu 12.04 and 13.04.

I am using Ubuntu in a VM as a canned appliance to access a customer site, and it has been working just great for some time and has gone through Ubuntu upgrades 10->11->12.

Then, a couple of weeks ago or so I noticed an issue with CA ServiceDesk (the Computer Associates problem ticketing system which the customer uses), whereby there are supposed to be some bordered panes and a menu/tool bar of actions displayed within its window, similar to the screenshot below which I found on google (it's the items under the row of tabs withing the window which is missing, and also the borders below), but they were not being displayed.



Well, the app is going through an upgrade, so I thought they had messed it up and/or ServiceDesk no longer worked with Firefox, grrr...

However, I did a fresh install of Ubuntu 13.04 and ran up Firefox to SD and the menu/tool bar and bordered panes reappeared!

Great, I thought; it's working again!

I then did a software update...

And they disappeared again.

So, the issue appears to be related to the Ubuntu OS or Firefox update, and not with the application on the server.

Now, the great thing about VMs is that you can make a copy of them and revert to a previous position.

So, I've deleted the patched Ubuntu 13.04 and reinstated the pre-patched one, and lo and behold my content has reappeared.

I ran software updater and de-selected the "Install updates from:" options to exclude "Recommended" and "Unsupported" updates, and thereby leave only "Important security updates", and then ran an update, and rebooted.

When I opened Firefox to ServiceDesk the menu/tool bar and bordered panes were not there anymore.

I repeated the procedure with Ubuntu 12.04 and reverted to a previous copy of the VM which I had saved, and again the older version correctly displayed ServiceDesk with the menu/tool bar and bordered panes.

This puts me in a bad place, because as it stands I cannot update my Ubuntu installations as they break the applicaiton's presentation and so stop me being able to do my work.

I also went through a procedure to install Wine and Internet Explorer on a 12.04 VM, and it correctly displayed the items. However, that's not really where I want to be (I haven't gone to the trouble of setting up a Linux environment just so I can run Windows apps!).

I've not tried any diagnosis to figure out what precisely it is that is breaking it, but the current situation is that I cannot run updates on my Ubuntu system because they stop me being able to use it for the very thing I created it to do.

Has anybody had this or a similar issue and resolved it?

At the moment I am in a bad place and I need some help!

Thanks...

----------


## prowla

An update on the update situation...

I went back to my Ubuntu 12.04 VM and installed all updates excluding the 4 available Firefox ones, and it is still working fine.

So, I'll stick with 12.04 and have to remember not to allow any FF updates.

----------


## loukingjr

It's very hard to tell what the problem might be without having access to the specific page one is having a problem with. In general though, if you can go to 1000 web pages and they all render correctly and one doesn't, it's pretty safe to assume there is something wrong with the coding of the page that is having a problem. The only way I can see to check for sure is by trying the same page with the same version of FF on different OSs. If they work on the same page it could be a bad or corrupted install that is the problem or using a VM itself is the culprit.

----------


## linuxfan247

Hurray for firefox!!! and contributing community.

----------


## prowla

> It's very hard to tell what the problem might be without having access to the specific page one is having a problem with. In general though, if you can go to 1000 web pages and they all render correctly and one doesn't, it's pretty safe to assume there is something wrong with the coding of the page that is having a problem. The only way I can see to check for sure is by trying the same page with the same version of FF on different OSs. If they work on the same page it could be a bad or corrupted install that is the problem or using a VM itself is the culprit.


Thanks for the reply!

Sure, I know it was a bit of a quirky one, and it would have been great if someone had said "yep - I get that too and this is how we fixed it".

I don't think it's a VM issue, as it's happening on both Ubuntu 12 and Ubuntu 13 servers, and only after applying FF updates.

I don't think its an issue associated with the application (even though it is a CA product!), as FF works before updating and then doesn't after; so the implication is that FF has changed. Of course, it is possible that whatever it was that changed was a genuine fix which caught out some incorrect functionality/coding that previously passed through without issue.

I will try and check out some further permutations (eg. CentOS & Windows 7) and see if anything else comes to light.

----------


## diazepamkit

hi im new here, i wanna ask why my firefox always crash when i close it?! any suggest how could i solve it?! thx

----------


## sammiev

> hi im new here, i wanna ask why my firefox always crash when i close it?! any suggest how could i solve it?! thx


Welcome to the forums! Please add a little info. What version of Ubuntu are you using and the specs of your computer. You should also add the FF version you are using and any add-ons.  :Smile:

----------


## diazepamkit

> Welcome to the forums! Please add a little info. What version of Ubuntu are you using and the specs of your computer. You should also add the FF version you are using and any add-ons.


ups sory here's my info
im using ubuntu 12.04 (32bit)
kernel linux3.5.0-36generic
gnomw 3.4.2

 my specs is intel core2duo cpu E6550 with 2 gigs RAM
my firefox version is 22.0 (latest version) cz its automatic update since this is fresh instal ubuntu and not using any add-ons

edit: also i tried install adobe flash, it detected as installed in ubuntu software center but not in firefox?
any help?!

----------


## Frogs Hair

> Hello:
> 
> I have to restart the spell checker in FF 20 by selecting Languages >  US English  from the context menu at each log in.  I decided to give FF  another try on 13.04 because of Ubuntu related modifications and I am  looking for a longterm fix. When I start a post and I spell a word  incorrectly I can start the spell checker as I  wrote above. The spell  checker is enabled in browser preferences and the box is checked in the  context menu.


This is still a problem with a different 13.04 installation and Firefox 22.

----------


## diazepamkit

```
 
Add-ons: ubufox%40ubuntu.com:2.6,%7Be4a8a97b-f2ed-450b-b12d-ee082ba24781%7D:1.10,%7B73a6fe31-595d-460b-a920-fcc0f8843232%7D:2.6.6.7,%7B972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd%7D:22.0,%7Bd10d0bf8-f5b5-c8b4-a8b2-2b9879e08c5d%7D:2.2.4,langpack-en-ZA%40firefox.mozilla.org:22.0,langpack-en-GB%40firefox.mozilla.org:22.0 
BuildID: 20130627161504 
CrashTime: 1373874576 
EMCheckCompatibility: true 
Email: blabla@bla.com 
FramePoisonBase: 00000000f0dea000 
FramePoisonSize: 4096 
InstallTime: 1373454751 
Notes: OpenGL: nouveau -- Gallium 0.4 on NV46 -- 2.1 Mesa 9.0.3 -- texture_from_pixmap 
WebGL? libGL.so.1? libGL.so.1+ GL Context? GL Context+ WebGL+  
ProductID: {ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384} 
ProductName: Firefox 
ReleaseChannel: release 
SecondsSinceLastCrash: 160856 
StartupTime: 1373866962 
Theme: classic/1.0 
Throttleable: 1 
URL: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1978064 
Vendor: Mozilla 
Version: 22.0 
 
This report also contains technical information about the state of the application when it crashed.
```

anyone know what's the problem with this?!
this happens to me when i exit firefox, firefox always crash when i exit..

----------


## harrypotter7

what happened to the adblock plus in firefox it is not showing any button near the url bar............

----------


## philinux

> what happened to the adblock plus in firefox it is not showing any button near the url bar............


Use view> toolbars> customise and drag the icon where you want it.

----------


## czgirb

Now I'm using *12.04* in *Classic GNOME/Fallback DE*.
Is the following add-ons ( https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...ta/?src=search ) capable to work smoothly in my Firefox?
Please tell me ... thank you.

----------


## andrius.vs

i found that this problem still persist. Linux crashed as well  :Smile:  , can't shut down.  Instaled Chromium can't run, icon just blink  :Smile: , i realised need to go to Ubuntu team to learn C++ or else  :Smile: .
I found that i did instalation 2 times. 1 from windows other from dos. I  have no idea how to uninstal any, just know that format c will do this  :Smile: .
Need help. This "Need help" is very often for my Linux experience. Will come back soon  :Smile: .
Gone from Windows to browser in Linux no luck  :Smile:   :Wave: 

Just posted in same forum other section, so can remove if need. 
Someone please fix KERNEL POWER for windows  :Smile: .

----------


## SuperFreak

Flash Plugin-container is crashing Firefox and computer since last Firefox update. Is there anyway to fix this or easily disable Plugin-container. I still would like to view videos. I have switched to Opera for now; no issues there


EDIT: Disabled Shockwave and no more freezes

----------


## Coolgirl

I know I always have problems with firefox when I try to upload a picture from my computer when it tries to display files on my computer so I can choose it just crashes .. Any body else experience this and or know a fix? Im on mac OSX mavericks

Thanks

----------


## loukingjr

> I know I always have problems with firefox when I try to upload a picture from my computer when it tries to display files on my computer so I can choose it just crashes .. Any body else experience this and or know a fix? Im on mac OSX mavericks
> 
> Thanks


I don't understand your post. If you are running OSX why are you asking about it on the Ubuntu forum?

----------


## Innernet

Good day all.
Is there a way to choose a blank page as default search engine ?   I do not want Google, Bing... *any* showing when opening Firefox browser.

Running 12.04 + Gnome + Firefox 14.0.1

----------


## SuperFreak

@Innernet
Choose Firefox edit/Preferences see screenshot

----------


## loukingjr

> Good day all.
> Is there a way to choose a blank page as default search engine ?   I do not want Google, Bing... *any* showing when opening Firefox browser.
> 
> Running 12.04 + Gnome + Firefox 14.0.1


there is in FF 29 but since I haven't used FF 14 in about 100 years I don't remember if there is or isn't.

just so it's clear, do you just want FF to open to a blank page or do you want the search engines not to show?

----------


## Innernet

Thanks, Superfreak.  My version of Firefox does not show such screen, and by some reason cannot upgrade to a later version ¿?  Will retry.

Loukingjr: I do not want any search engine page automatically called for or loaded at all (nor display it).

----------


## alan26

Are there any mods for Firefox to improve it's memory handling? The latest versions sure seem to be hungry.

----------


## Innernet

Found the way to display a blank page when opening Firefox; as I asked a couple of threads ago :

With Firefox opened > Edit > Preferences > Restore to default > When Firefox starts > Choose "Show a blank page" > Close.

But still, running Firefox 14.0.1  NO WAY I can upgrade ¿?   . Nothing happens, downloaded 29.0.1.tar.bz2  , resides in my 'Downloads' folder; I extracted, shows now 79 extracted items in an unzipped Firefox folder but do not know what to do to install them.

Some guidance please ?

----------


## SuperFreak

You should be able to install Firefox from the Ubuntu Software Center in your applications.(click on Dash and enter Ubuntu Software Center and then search for Firefox)
No need to work with tar files

----------


## Innernet

"No need to work with tar files"
Well, the .tar is what the Mozilla site delivers to upgrade to the Firefox 29 browser.  if not, then, what is that .tar intended for ?

Per your suggestion, at --> Applications --> Ubuntu Software Center --> Search 'Firefox' --> shows my 14.0.1 = what I have installed, no option to upgrade; only a 'Remove' button option.   ¿? ¿? ¿? ¿?
Can someone please give me some light ?

----------


## sammiev

> "No need to work with tar files"
> Well, the .tar is what the Mozilla site delivers to upgrade to the Firefox 29 browser.  if not, then, what is that .tar intended for ?
> 
> Per your suggestion, at --> Applications --> Ubuntu Software Center --> Search 'Firefox' --> shows my 14.0.1 = what I have installed, no option to upgrade; only a 'Remove' button option.   ¿? ¿? ¿? ¿?
> Can someone please give me some light ?


Firefox will be updated without you having to do anything while you are on the latest Ubuntu version. You can open the latest FF and move the Firefox file into the Firefox directory but it's not needed. It will be updated on it's own.

----------


## SuperFreak

> "No need to work with tar files"
> Well, the .tar is what the Mozilla site delivers to upgrade to the Firefox 29 browser.  if not, then, what is that .tar intended for ?
> 
> Per your suggestion, at --> Applications --> Ubuntu Software Center --> Search 'Firefox' --> shows my 14.0.1 = what I have installed, no option to upgrade; only a 'Remove' button option.   ¿? ¿? ¿? ¿?
> Can someone please give me some light ?


If you are using 12.04 unless you have updates for the OS disabled (bad idea) the system should have updated Firefox to ver 29 updating for each new release between 14 and 29. Attached is an image of my software update page showing daily updates. You can find this under Ubuntu Software Center Edit/Software Sources then tab over to updates. Really if you have not been updating your system since Firefox 14 came out you have exposed your computer to possible security breaches

----------


## Innernet

Thanks, SuperFreak.
Correct, happily running 12.04 since released with Firefox 14 as supplied with in 2012; never updated OS, never felt a need for the automatic addition of dozens of files I do not need nor want; mainly because cannot tell what they are for and my compfuser works great since day one this way.  Running a lean system with no security breaches I can discern, nor performance hiccups.
And I thought Linux did not suffer from security problems. Now seems it may not be like that  :Confused: 
So I get from your post, that I cannot have a newer browser unless I get a newest Ubuntu version.  That is sad news.

Then, this does not make sense either : 12.04 with FF 29 ---> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package...n/base/firefox

----------


## SuperFreak

You could add the ppa but it will not make any difference as you have updates turned off. Linux is secure if updated properly but once the updates are turned off, particularly the security updates, that is not necessarily the case. You could remove firefox and unpack and install the tar file if you are unwilling to do routine updates. see https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb...-firefox-linux. I believe there is a chance that there will be some compatibility issues with Ubuntu this way. Your choice
Suggest if you uninstall Firefox you install an alternative browser such as Opera or Chromium just in case you are left without Firefox working

----------


## brian_woods

You can try using vmware... where you can access two different operating system, in the same way you can also use two different version of browser.

----------


## philinux

Firefox 34 is quite buggy and flashblock no longer works as it's not been maintained.

----------


## deadflowr

> Firefox 34 is quite buggy and flashblock no longer works as it's not been maintained.


What about the plugins feature that is built in that allow you to set flash, or any other plugins, states such as always ask, or never?

----------


## sammiev

I really do like 34. Fast and no delays like 33 had. I'm very happy and it works great with all my plugins.

----------


## vasa1

> ... flashblock no longer works as it's not been maintained.


The developer will get round to making it work. See comments in here: http://www.ghacks.net/2014/12/02/fir...-feels-rushed/

----------


## monkeybrain20122

> What about the plugins feature that is built in that allow you to set flash, or any other plugins, states such as always ask, or never?


+ 1. There has not been any need for flashblock for ages because its function has been built into FF long time ago. I have just set flash to 'always ask' and it does the same as flashblock.

----------


## vasa1

I've removed Flash on Firefox but before that I had it set to "always ask".

----------


## Tares

So... anyone have problems with current FF34 and YT HTML5 playback? It only works if plays from beginning to the end, but if I want to skip some part and use mouse to go ahead it starts loading and it never goes back to playback :/ I can reproduce this on any movie.

I've tested it on Chromium... and it works normally.

----------


## Ko_Char

I'm starting to hate Firefox on Ubuntu 14.10. It freezes the whole Ubuntu. I've to go back to virtual console and kill firefox. And everything runs fine afterwards. No high cpu or memory usage. It just freezes everything. Worst thing is that there is no crash log. No logs in /var/crash. No logs in about**:crashes. No logs in about**:telemetry.

----------


## Innernet

Hi.
Is there a way to add an unlisted search option in Firefox 34 ?    
Want to add thefind.com as an option -  I do not care for yahoo, bing, twitter; those I have disabled.

----------


## SuperFreak

Double click on the magnifying glass next to the search bar and it should bring up "Change Search Settings", Click on that and a window will pop up, click on "Add more search providers". not sure if thefind is available there

----------


## Innernet

Thanks.  
Thefind is not listed; that is the origin of my question, if a search option not known to Firefox can be implemented.

----------


## Holger_Gehrke

> Thanks.  
> Thefind is not listed; that is the origin of my question, if a search option not known to Firefox can be implemented.


You can write your own plugin. It's a simple XML-file that you put into the directory 'searchplugins' in your profile directory. A description of the format can be found at https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/...ns_for_Firefox and if you have one or more unusual search engines added to ff you can use the file(s) already in that directory as templates.

----------


## Innernet

Thanks Holger.  It is pleasant to receive instructions from knowledgeable people.
I will have to read again and again the provided link and then try my luck, as for a beguinner, will have to find out where-how to write the XML plugin, (and what is XML)  if on the terminal, or plain text, then look for where the plugins reside in such profile directory,  then locate ´śearchplugins´ and paste/add.    Never done such surgery before.  Will be interesting to see what color my goofing will be. 

I will not complain if there is extra hand-holding guidance.   :Smile: 
By the way,  ' thefind.com'  is not a search engine; is just a page I use frequently and would like to search within. If such action is possible.

----------


## Ko_Char

You can use this. https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb...Smart+keywords
It is not perfect since it depends on bookmark, which means it won't work if you turn off bookmark suggestions.

----------


## John_Cox-Woolven

I am having a problem with Firefox 38.0 where webpages vertically scroll when I use my touchpad to move the cursor within the page. This happens even when I do not use the scrollbar. Is there any way of locking the scrollbar? I have tried disabling auto-scroll and even using scr Lk without success, the page still randomly moves up or down and needs constantly repositioning.

----------


## philinux

Be aware Firefox 44 breaks themes. They just don't look right.

See attached.

----------


## vasa1

> Be aware Firefox 44 breaks themes. They just don't look right.
> ...


I had very minor issues which I could fix without asking for help but here's someone who has problems with dark themes: http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewto...?f=9&t=2986985

----------


## philinux

> I had very minor issues which I could fix without asking for help but here's someone who has problems with dark themes: http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewto...?f=9&t=2986985


Yeah maybe some sort of transparency issue.

----------

